#ubuntu-motu 2005-08-01
<\sh> SloMo_: no...imms
<SloMo_> ok, thanks... i'll look at it now
<SloMo_> hmm, what would i give now for a ssh login on some amd64 machine :( is someone on amd64 here who has some time to test a few changes to this package?
<dholbach> SloMo_: eris built on all 4 architectures
<\sh> amd64 machine? yes there was something
<\sh> Mithrandir: ping u got my mail? :)
<SloMo_> dholbach: yeah this was why i asked ;)
* ajmitch has a powerpc box to build on now, if he has the patience :)
<ajmitch> I don't think a 400MHz G3 is going to fly
<SloMo_> \sh: can you look at imms then? ;) btw, what are you asking Mithrandir to do for you?
<\sh> SloMo_: tomorrow morning as my first duty :)
<\sh> ok...time for me to go to bed..
<\sh> tomorrow more :)
<SloMo_> ok, gn8 \sh :)
<\sh> and thx again to all of you :)
<dholbach> bye sh :)
<SloMo_> hmm... now i've something to upload and have to wait for my key to be added ;) does someone wants to upload it for me?
<dholbach> hey crimsun
<Nafallo> ogra: ping
<crimsun> hey dholbach
<ogra> Nafallo, ?
<Nafallo> ogra: didn't you fix dput to default to ubuntu? making some of the stuff on wiki.u.c/Uploads irrelevant? :-)
<ogra> Nafallo, yep
<Nafallo> ogra: nice. I'm glad I have some sort of memory ;-)
<ogra> Nafallo, but you never know if someone misses the merge stuff and just syncs, so dont delete it completely
<ogra> i.e. overrides my changes to dput and pulls the plain debian version in
<ogra> but feel free to correct the page ;)
<Nafallo> ogra: naah, I'm just to lazy to edit things. so I probably do not edit the wiki either ;-)
<ogra> :)
<Nafallo> I will probably be to most lazy MOTU yet ;-)
<dholbach> Nafallo: that's a tough competition :/
<ajmitch> Nafallo: get in line! ;)
<Nafallo> dholbach: well, you got IRL-stuff going on ;-)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: and you got debian :-P
* ajmitch is one of the laziest..
<Nafallo> I got Ubuntu :-)
<dholbach> ajmitch: not at all
<Nafallo> and porn-torrents ;-)
<ajmitch> yay, new server for work might be debian
<dholbach> ajmitch: we have quite a lot of motus on the list that never did more than 1-2 uploads themselves
<ajmitch> for a few weeks I didn't do any
* dholbach adds an "at all" to his previous sentence
<ajmitch> I've got a lot of catching up to do ;)
<pete> Hi all :) could someone answer my question on this bug, please :-) http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11613
<SloMo_> pete: i would incorporate the patch
<pete> SloMo_: ok, thanks
<ajmitch> it should be in debian soon, and we can fix up changes next time round
<ajmitch> so long as it builds now :)
<pete> hmm.. but after setting the bug-state to NEEDINFO I can't set it to PENDING, what should I do?
<SloMo_> pete: maybe reassign to you and then set to pending
<SloMo_> pete: but don't know whether this works ;)
<pete> SloMo_: it did :P
<Mez> pete, do you have Editbugs
<Mez> grr
<Mez> brb
<ajmitch> should I get wxwidgets 2.6 dragged in from experimental?
<crimsun> I asked already, doko has it covered
<crimsun> he wants it in main
<crimsun> which is fine by me, cos then I can build vlc against it :)
<tseng> rock on
<tseng> it would be nice to have another decent video player
<ajmitch> crimsun: wonderful
<ajmitch> crimsun: that'll let me get boa constructor 0.4.0 in, instead of merging for 0.3.0
* ajmitch will have to fix his own wx-dependant packages though
<crimsun> yep, been waiting for wxwidgets2.6.1 forever =)
<ajmitch> gnue-designer doesn't like it, last I saw
<ajmitch> but I'll bug uptream mercilessly
<lamont> GC.c:83: error: static declaration of 'static_objects' follows non-static declaration
<lamont> ../includes/Storage.h:408: error: previous declaration of 'static_objects' was here
<lamont> someone want to really make ghc6 actually compile with gcc-4.0 while I go to class for a while???
* lamont looks signficantly at siretart
<Mez> siretart, ping
<Tonio> little question concerning the licence in the copyright folder in a package
<tseng> Lathiat:
<tseng> Lathiat:s:f:g
<Tonio> supposing the licence is GPL, do I just have to paste the gpl licence .
<tseng> i typed l:
<Tonio> ?
<Lathiat> tseng: well uh
<Lathiat> tseng: yourou have somethign sucky somewhere
<tseng> Lathiat: like a regex
<tseng> l:s:f:g
<tseng> rock on.
<Lathiat> tseng: :)
<SloMo_> gn8 everybody :)
<bddebian> Gnight SloMo_
<tseng> \sh_away: interested in checking out mythtv? looks like C++ vs gcc4 issue to me
<tseng> \sh_away: on my latest test build
<ajmitch> hey tseng
<tseng> hi
<tseng> im updating my desktop to breezy
<tseng> for kicks
<ajmitch> lovely
<ajmitch> I think there's still X breakage
<tseng> i know the gorey details
<tseng> ive been runny breezy on my laptop (main machine) since it opened
<Burgundavia> actually, the people that updated early (like myself), seem to have a better time of it
<tseng> meh
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: yeah, I haven't shut down my X server for a few weeks
<ajmitch> so things still run for me
<chillywilly> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> hello chillywilly
<tseng> i havent had X break badly enough yet that i couldnt fix
<tseng> and i update every day
<tseng> you guys just arent persistant enough
<ajmitch> xlibs still fails with /etc/X11/xkb stuff here
<tseng> or you want to press funnny keys on non-US keyboards
<ajmitch> again
<Burgundavia> I have only had X not start once
<tseng> ajmitch: dude i fixed that by hand days ago
<ajmitch> tseng: congratulations
<tseng> ill fix it again
<ajmitch> I've done that once, first time it broke
<bddebian> Yeah ajmitch :-)
<tseng> no big deal
<tseng> damn naysayers
<chillywilly> settle down fellas
<tseng> dude
* bddebian boots chillywilly 
<chillywilly> don't make we whip the trout out
<bddebian> heh
<chillywilly> I'll do it ;)
<ajmitch> you have the right to make jokes in here only after you've got a few packages uploaded
<bddebian> Hmm, does that include me too?
<chillywilly> pffft
<chillywilly> ajmitch: you need to loosen up some
<bddebian> chillywilly: Don't work, tseng hates me too :-)
<bddebian> Err s/work/worry
* chillywilly is not effected in the least bit
<chillywilly> but I *thought* ajmitchie was my buddy
<bddebian> :-)
<chillywilly> we go back a long way ;)
<chillywilly> I remember when ajmitchie used to run mandrake ;)
<ajmitch> that was a long time ago
<bddebian> haha
<bddebian> Mandark
<ajmitch> I don't admit to that anymore
<chillywilly> lol
<tseng> oh man
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, I ran into a nasty bug with networkmanager and X being dead
<bddebian> chillywilly is probably the only person in here who has a chance of knowing who Mandark is.. ;-P
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: I haven't used networkmanager yet
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, nm kills networking without the whole thing running (which requires X)
<Burgundavia> so I couldn't update anything
* chillywilly is trying to get samba to allow network browsing across an openvpn tunnel via WINS
<bddebian> Ugh, why?
<chillywilly> I am building a VPN for MX
<chillywilly> I thought it would be fun ;)
<ajmitch> chillywilly: so when will you be helping out with motu work? :)
<chillywilly> hey Ic an ping the end-points of the tunnel and hosts in each private subnet...just gotta get samba to cooperate
<chillywilly> *sigh*
<bddebian> chillywilly: Which side is wins on or are you trying to make Samba the WINS?
<chillywilly> ajmitch: hey, I at least have a vague idea of how it's al done now :)
<chillywilly> all*
<ajmitch> chillywilly: great, you can start fixing stuff then
<bddebian> ajmitch is a slave driver
<tseng> yes plz
<chillywilly> bddebian: the openvpn server end of the tunnel is the WINS server now
<chillywilly> 10.8.0.1 or some such
<tseng> *then* you can give me crap about trout
<bddebian> chillywilly: Are you getting name resolution at all?
<chillywilly> bddebian: nope
<chillywilly> not across the tunnel
<chillywilly> think I will read through the howto book anyway
<bddebian> Add a hosts entry ;-P
<chillywilly> yea I suppose I could do that, but should I have to?
<chillywilly> I only have wins in the resolve line
<ajmitch> ah, snacc has a nice big diff..
<bddebian> WINS can be problematic across routers.  You'd be better off with dns or hosts
<chillywilly> bah
* bddebian thinks daniels hates him too
<crimsun> nah, he's probably strangling xorg
<bddebian> :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: I added a comment about dropping all ubuntu changes to hardware-monitr, if you don't mind :)
<tritium> hello all
<bddebian> Of course it probably doesn't help that I am annoying.. :-)
<tseng> hi
<bddebian> ajmitch: Isn't that what I said in my comment?
<bddebian> Hello again tritium :-)
<chillywilly> I don't think it wants to use the tunnel because it is not a broadcast interface
<ajmitch> bddebian: no, you said that the ubuntu dropped parts can be ignored
<ajmitch> I'm saying that it can be a straight sync, drop all ubuntu changes
<bddebian> Ooohh
<ajmitch> minimising changes is good, it means we don't have to sync it next time round :)
<tritium> bddebian, want to give me a tutorial on merging?  From today's meeting where you got recognition for it, I figure you're good at it :)
<bddebian> tritium: Nah, I suck :-)
<bddebian> tritium: Whatdo you want to know?  ( I keep meaning to put up a wiki )
<bddebian> tseng: What is the packagename for mythtv?
<tritium> bddebian, teach me everything you know, master jedi
* ajmitch has a script or two to streamline merging
<tritium> I've been gone so long, I want the Merging 101 with illustrations course
<ajmitch> tritium: grab merge files from MOM, read REPORT, do as it says ;)
<tseng> bddebian: mythtv?
<crimsun> the REPORT's fairly useful
<tritium> ajmitch, many thanks.  Please tell me what your scripts do?
<ajmitch> check that it builds, works as intended, and that unwanted changes haven't crept in
<ajmitch> tritium: just some things to run wget, put the files in a new directory
<ajmitch> and a script to get a list of changed packages with regards to sid
* ajmitch takesa look at oregano
<tritium> are you making them available?
<havoc> mmm, oregano
<ajmitch> no, a 3 line shell script isn't something I'd normally think to publish :)
<chillywilly> hey havoc
<tritium> ajmitch, okay ;)
<ajmitch> tritium: mkdir, cd, and wget don't make for interesting reading
<tritium> fair enough
<bddebian> tseng: apt-get source myth-tv yeilds nothing
<tseng> i didnt say myth-tv
<tseng> not once.
<ajmitch> tritium: some packages you may wish to merge changes by hand instead of relying on MOM
<bddebian> I meant mythtv, that was a typo
<ajmitch> especially when it's useless config.* changes
<tseng> well, its there
<ajmitch> bddebian: look in multiverse kthx
<bddebian> I should have universe/multiverse
<tritium> ajmitch, okay, thanks.  Let me orient myself a bit here...
<bddebian> tritium: Sorry, ajmitch is obviously faster than me.. :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: good, because it's there, under the name of mythtv
<tritium> bddebian, no problem
<bddebian> Bah, why am I bother with shit in multiverse? :-)
<bddebian> Hey mythtv_0.18.2 whatya know.. :-)
* ajmitch is suprised that bddebian is still here - weren't you told not to associate with ubuntu? ;)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Oh, I should show you his reply
<bddebian> brb.. smoke
<ajmitch> was it a private mail?
<chillywilly> who told him not to associate with ubuntu?
<ajmitch> RMS, of course :)
<chillywilly> are you serious?!?
<ajmitch> ubuntu distributes non-free software
<chillywilly> so does everyone else
<crimsun> brb
<bddebian> ack, why is mythtv using gcc-3.3...??
<tseng> so after all that
<tseng> X still cant find fixed
<tseng> wtf
<tseng> fixed the font paths
<tseng> what was the fix for that?
<bddebian> Why does common.h fail on lines 61 and 65 and not 63.  Makes no sense..
<bddebian> Ohh, nm
<bddebian> tseng: Why not pull the newer version from upstream?
<bddebian> Because of UVF?
<tseng> the newer version only has small fixes
<tseng> we can proabbly get it approved
<tseng> if it started building
<tseng> BWAR you made me miss grub
<bddebian> Supposedly if has gcc4 fixes according to a Fedora mailing list
<tseng> hm
<tseng> can you test it ?
<bddebian> Sure but building packages from scratch isn't exaclty my strong suite yet :-)
<tseng> the build at least, i can test using it
<tseng> dude its not "from scratch"
<bddebian> Well I mean from upstream source :-)
<tseng> meh
<ajmitch> yeah, we need hct, it sounds like good crack
<ajmitch> might make some of this merging a bit saner
<bddebian> hct?
<bddebian> tseng: Trying now
<ajmitch> hypothetical changeset tool
<bddebian> Ahh
<bddebian> Speaking of which, is debdiff fixed in main yet?
* ajmitch shrugs
<bddebian> Nope.. :-)
<bddebian> Damn mythtv is as bad or worse than octave
<bddebian> tseng: Do you know if mythplugins and myththemes are built into the current package?
<crimsun> wow
<crimsun> these Xfce-related ones will disappear once 4.2.2 from os-works is merged
<bddebian> Glad I didn't start on those yet then :)
<crimsun> yeah, we need to merge them from os-works, so you'll want to ignore the xf* ones
<crimsun> bbl
<bddebian> tseng: Dunno if you are still around or not but the updates from svn for mythtv get ALOT further.  Now it chokes on a missing class declaration in libmpeg (I think)
<bddebian> If a merged package FTBFS due to missing dependency, what should I tag it as?  UPSTREAM?
* bddebian loves this channel this time of night.. :-)
<Tonio> someone out there ?
<bddebian> Nope :)
<Tonio> lol
<Tonio> bddebian: can you revue packages ? because I think all the problems in my packages are resolved, but before uploading everything, I'd just like to see if it seems correct ;)
<bddebian> Whassup? Not that I can help but I'll try
<bddebian> Tonio: No, I'm not an MOTU, sorry
<Tonio> okay ;)
<Tonio> I'll start the upgrade and we'll see ;)
<bddebian> Good luck :-)
<ajmitch> looks like you have a good list of merge bugs there bddebian  ;)
<bddebian> like anyone cares.. :'-(
<bddebian> ;-P
<ajmitch> bah, stop whining :P
<bddebian> OK, the ubuntu dropped patches for caudium are just weird
* ajmitch takes a look at libccaudio
<crimsun> caudium was pretty crazy
<bddebian> And ignoring those, caudium wants pike7.6-dev (>= 7.6.27-2) and we have 7.6.24-1ubuntu1
<crimsun> yup, the whole pike7.x mess
<bddebian> So leave it for now?
<crimsun> go for it if you'd like
<bddebian> How would I get around the pike build-dep?
<bddebian> Lower the dep and try it or try to get a newer pike from Debian?
<crimsun> the best bet is to try with the newest pike7.6 from Debian
* ajmitch does some patch cleaning
<ajmitch> copy & paste of patch doesn't work too well at times :)
<chillywilly> lalala
<bddebian> chillywilly: Is that some new package you are building?
* bddebian hides
<ajmitch> yes, very useful, chillywilly  :P
<chillywilly> :)
<chillywilly> crikey, you guys are relentless
<bddebian> chillywilly: :-*
<bddebian> ajmitch: What did I do wrong with libccaudio?
<ajmitch> bddebian: nothing, I'm about to upload it
<bddebian> ajmitch: I thought you said you had to fix it?
<bddebian> Welcome ogra and ogra's daemon :-)
<Amaranth> he is susus too?
<ajmitch> bddebian: I had to clean up the patch that I copied & pasted
<bddebian> Hmm, maybe :-)
<crimsun> (s)he?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Ahh, OK
<ajmitch> a simple tabs/spaces issue
<Amaranth> crimsun: susus, ogra, and ogra_d are all the same exact hostmask and joined at the same time.
<crimsun> Amaranth, yep. Who knows who really lurks behind those nicks?
<bddebian> MOM does some weird shit sometimes or we have OLD patches lying around
<crimsun> both
<bddebian> How can albatros build python2.3-albatross without build-depending python2.3?
<tritium> hm, I can't setup a breezy chroot, as it fails with error E: couldn't download libiw27
<tritium> I have a pbuilder chroot setup and ready, but in order to test packages built in pbuilder, I also wanted a separate chroot
<bddebian> Build a local apt repository :-)
<crimsun> tritium, I've always built a Hoary chroot/pbuilder and dist-upgraded to Breezy
<bddebian> Aye, that is what I ended up having to do with pbuilder
<tritium> I guess that's a possibility.  I held off running breezy, as I wanted stability until I finished my research/dissertation
<crimsun> even at the moment, it's not advisable to run full-blown Breezy til Xorg is straightened out
<tritium> yeah, that's another reason I was planning on a chroot
* ajmitch dreads the uninstallable package list that will appear at some point
<ajmitch> it'll make the merge list look trivial
<ajmitch> or the FTBFS list when someone decides to rebuild the archive
<ajmitch> as happened with hoary
<lamont> anyone working on ghc6 source fixes?
<bddebian> sistpoty was
<bddebian> I think it still needs ghc6-bootstrap to build haskel-utils, but ghc6-bootstrap is on REVU
<bddebian> But don't quote me
<lamont> well, it's ftbfs because of gcc-4.0 errors... I'm playing with 6.4-4ubuntu1 some now
<bddebian> You got around the haskel-utils build-dep?
<lamont> uh, well...
<lamont> I made libgmp3 exist
<crimsun> Z time
<chillywilly> bddebian: you better get to bed soon before you end up sleeping on the couch ;)
<bddebian> chillywilly: Aye no kidding :-)
* chillywilly is hungry again
* bddebian hands chillywilly a cheesesteak
<bddebian> And the MOTUToMerge list..
* bddebian hides
<chillywilly> mmm, cheesesteak
* chillywilly is learning about NT domains and what samba can do
<chillywilly> such fun...
<bddebian> Heh
<ajmitch> you poor fellow
<jbailey> Hmm
<jbailey> What is this, the former Hurd crowd invades #ubunu-motu? =)
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> What do you mean "former" ? ;-)
<jbailey> =)
<bddebian> Updating dependencies...make[5] : *** [.deps.o]  Error 127   WTF is that??
<ajmitch> hey jeff
<jbailey> bddebian: A 7-bit all ones?
<jbailey> G'm Andrew
<ajmitch> how are you?
<jbailey> Sleepy.
<jbailey> But I've just uplaoded a new initramfs-tools that I want to put out a call for testers for.
<jbailey> So I'm waiting until it hits the archive.
<lamont> Interpreter.c: In function 'interpretBCO':
<lamont> Interpreter.c:1054: error: invalid lvalue in unary '&'
<lamont> Interpreter.c:1067: error: invalid lvalue in unary '&'
<lamont> Interpreter.c:1080: error: invalid lvalue in unary '&'
<lamont> Interpreter.c:1093: error: invalid lvalue in unary '&'
* lamont throws ghc6 back to siretart et al.  Please don't ask for a bootstrap until you upload something that is gcc-4.0 capable.
<lamont> kthxbye
<bddebian> Doh
* jbailey looks up and realises that lamont isn't larting *him* for a change.
<jbailey> Is there an easy way to tell dpkg-source -b to not include .bzr / {arch} / whatever directories in the source?
<lamont> jbailey: debuild -i
<lamont> er, debuild -i -S :-)
<jbailey> lamont: Ooo, thanks. =)
<lamont> although it might need some love to know about .bzr
<ajmitch> 86 merge bugs still open for us..
* ajmitch will bbiab
<bddebian> Shouldn't be..
<jbailey> Hmm.  debuild -i.bzr -S didn't do it.
<lamont> -i doesn't take args
<lamont> it just knows
<jbailey> Oh>
<jbailey> The manpage for dpkg-buildpackage has:
<jbailey>        -i[<regexp>] 
<lamont> oh, ok
<jbailey> doesn't matter, you could still be right.
<jbailey> It's not like it worked. =)
<jbailey> Oh, it's for the diff.
<jbailey> This is a native package (initramfs-tools)
* jbailey hates the distinction and wants it to go away.
<lamont> tar --exclude=... :-)
<jbailey> I need to create a bzr-buildpackage
<Unfrgiven> hi all
<tritium> yay, building breezy's debootstrap on hoary worked.  I have a breezy chroot now
<bddebian> Yeah..
* bddebian dances around tritium 
<bddebian> Hello Unfrgiven
<tritium> heh
<bddebian> OK, well I better get to bed.  Gnight folks.  Enjoy
<tritium> good night, bddebian
<Unfrgiven> bddebian: gnite
<chillywilly> jeffy
<siretart> morning
<siretart> lamont: I will look more deeply into ghc for gcc4  and report back.
<ajmitch> hi siretart
<siretart> huhu Andrew
* siretart detects increased revu traffic.. :)
<Tonio> hi
<Unfrgiven> Tonio: hi
<Tonio> Unfrgiven: I should have said good night, 8:30 am here in france and still not to bed....
<Unfrgiven> Tonio: you were up the whole night?
<Tonio> yep
<Tonio> very knew to debian's world, but I really want to learn how to build packages correctly ;)
<Tonio> I think now it is okay ^^
<Tonio> well I hope, let's see the revus....
<Unfrgiven> Tonio: cool :)
<Unfrgiven> siretart: ping?
<ajmitch> hey Unfrgiven , Tonio
<Tonio> ajmitch: yep ?
<ajmitch> just saying hi..
<Tonio> hey = hi, okay ;)
<Tonio> here in france hey is a way to call someone to tell him something so.....
* Tonio fills stupid...
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: hey dude
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: how r ya
<Tonio> ajmitch: so, hey ;)
<siretart> Unfrgiven: bug quick, I need to get to work ;)
<ajmitch> doing well, how about you?
<siretart> s/bug/but/
<ajmitch> Unfrgiven: how are those intro developer docs going?
<siretart> huhu Tonio :)
<Tonio> hi siretart  ;)
<Tonio> siretart:  I hope the packages are good this time, cause I spent time....
<siretart> Tonio: I'm currently too busy this week to do reviews, but we have new reviewers: Mez and slomo :)
<Tonio> siretart: no pb, I'll see with Riddell too, he told me to tell him when the list is all packaged ;)
<siretart>  super
<siretart> ok. I'm off to uni now. cu later!
<Tonio> still 4 apps to finish and I go to bed...
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: sorry was away... about to head off from work
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: ive been away/sick for the last 4 weeks and hence there hasn't been much progress on the docs. i really should wrap them up. ill do what i can to get them out the door asap
<ajmitch> Unfrgiven: that's ok, I've been pretty busy too
<Burgundavia> Unfrgiven, what format are they in?
<Lathiat> yay my box of hoary cds rocked up today
<jsgotangco> wow that took a while
<Treenaks> mine haven't even been sent yet
<Lathiat> yeh well its a shame mine didnt come earlier but oh well
<Burgundavia> those who got warty cds got lower priority
<Treenaks> Burgundavia: I know
<Lathiat> Burgundavia: ah so i should have opened a new account? ;p
<Lathiat> well hoary is a kicking release, i can go nuts giving them away now
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> and the release path is going to be easy
<Burgundavia> we may care about getting the latest crack, but grandma isn;t
<Lathiat> well hoary is pretty good
<\sh> morning
<Valandil> good morning :))
<Tonio-> good morning!
<\sh> SloMo_: ping ;)
<comadreja> goor morning motus
<comadreja> s/goor/good :D
<siretart> re
<\sh> doko: ping u need some help with libcurl3?
<doko> no, already done
<\sh> doko: k
<HostingGeek> Could we get this in the ubuntu web site
<HostingGeek> http://www.mambocurve.com/
<HostingGeek> some thing like that but way better...
<\sh> HostingGeek: #ubuntu-devel
<\sh> and I don't like those games...it's not user friendly..and slow
<HostingGeek> --- Cannot join #ubuntu-devel (You are banned).
<HostingGeek> hmm
<\sh> HostingGeek: what did u do?
<HostingGeek> \sh: I have been banned from every channel bob2 has been an OP in for the past few years
<Burgundavia> I need an ftp that needs login to test a bug, anybody got one that I can test?
<\sh> Burgundavia: u need a ftp account with userlogin?
<\sh> Burgundavia: give me 3 mins
<ajmitch> sigh, I wish this scanner would just work :)
<Burgundavia> \sh, cheers
<Burgundavia> \sh, you running breezy>
<\sh> burgundavia: on the server is hoary
<Burgundavia> need breezy nautilus to test this bug
* ajmitch likes those packages where the debian maintainer merged in the changes from ubuntu
<ajmitch> but what should I set it as in bugzilla?
<jan1> anybody running the latest xorg (-43) ?
<Burgundavia> yes
<jan1> apt-cache show xbase-clients
<jan1> gives me the -42 version
<\sh> is the latest
<\sh> correct
<jan1> and the package it empty except some docs
<\sh> it's purpose until daniels fix xorg
<jan1> so I gt no startx and other commands
<jan1> what gives dpkg -S startx for you?
<tseng> there is not startx
<tseng> you arent going to find it.
<\sh> same applies to the spoon
<jan1> obsoleted, or just MIA at the moment?
<tseng> ^^" until daniels fix xorg
<\sh> DIA is a better abbrev.
<jan1> so how do you guys run X right now?
<\sh> kdm is just fine
<\sh> with some tricks
<jan1> ok thanks
<JRe> Anyone know who is Anthony Mercatante ?
<ajmitch> I just don't shutdown the running X server
<ajmitch> X forwarding to other hosts has broken now though :)
<siretart> JRe: I think that could be Tonio
<JRe> siretart: okay you're right i think it is =) thanks!
<ogra> ajmitch, use ssh :)
<\sh> i have to switch to gnome for some tests
<\sh> brb
<Mez> I prob wont be here for review day tomorrow
<Mez> so doing some now
<siretart> Mez: ping
<Mez> siretart: pong
<Mez> sup?
<ajmitch> ogra: as I said, ssh x forwarding didn't work.. :)
<ogra> oh
<ajmitch> xauth is missing
<ajmitch> so I used 'scanimage' to get what I needed
<ogra> i thougt that was solved... hmm
<siretart> Mez: I'd like to request wifi-radar to be backported, as soon as it hits breezy (needing only one more review in revu, irrc)
<siretart> iirc, even
<siretart> Mez: would that be possible?
* ajmitch ought to check it off in revu.. thought I did ages ago
<Mez> siretart : we can try
<Mez> though looking at it
<ogra> ajmitch, fabbione has a single xauth binary on p.u.c, grab that, copy it to /usr/bin and make it executable
<Mez> IT's only had one person advocate it
<ajmitch> ogra: ok..
<\sh> Mithrandir: ping
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> in REVU someone has
<Mez> Debian packager:
<Mez>     Copyright 2005 Jean-Remy Falleri <jr.falleri@laposte.net>
<Mez> in the debian/copyright
<Mez> I dont think that should be there ...
<Mez> or is it allowed
<Mez> it's questionable whether you can copyright the creation of a package or not
<Mez> as it's done through dh_make
<JRe> Mez: i took exemple on a debian package
<Mez> JRe, I'm sure you did, I'm just not sure if it's right
* ogra wouldnt mess with existing copyright entrys if they were already in te package
<Mez> ogra: it's a new package
<ogra> ah
<Mez> I'm just wondering if it should be there... copyrighting the "package"
<ajmitch> probably not
<ogra> Mez, normally the first line in the copyright file tells you about the packager, that should be sufficient
<Mez> there you go JRe. .. :D
<ogra> This package was debianized by  ... on
<ogra> Fri, 24 Oct 2003 22:54:43 +0200.
<Mez> other than that the package looks fine
<JRe> ok 'ill cut out the copyright
<Mez> :D
<Mez> and reupload and I'll advocate :D
<JRe> :)
* Mez kills off half of REVU
<Mez> :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> (well archives them :P)
<ajmitch> Mez: why so many archived? :)
<Mez> cause they need work,m and wont get 3 advocates
<Mez> under siretart's instructions :D
<SloMo_> Mez: can you request a gkrellm backport? :) this was asked months ago in the forums and now we finally have the new version in breezy
<SloMo_> \sh: pong
<Mez> SloMo_, i can try
<\sh> SloMo_: imms?
<SloMo_> \sh: yes... have you looked at it on amd64? ;)
<\sh> SloMo_: i don't have an reactivated account right now :(
<SloMo_> \sh: hm :( and i can't fix it without an amd64 machine...
<SloMo_> \sh: btw, you fixed grip on amd64... seems like a similar error ;) maybe X on amd64 is more broken than on other architectures?
<\sh> no..grip is not fixed
<ajmitch> time for sleep, night all
<\sh> libXrender.la issues again...and it should not occure
<\sh> but only on this arch
<\sh> trying to fix fbi now
<\sh> peter grundstrom?
<\sh> pete at openfestis.com?
<\sh> here?
<\sh> pete: ping
<\sh> :)
<Amaranth> idle 3 hours
<\sh> yeah
<\sh> hope he's reading bugzilla mails from ubuntu ;)
<pete> \sh: yes I'm here
<\sh> pete: the patch for package X ;-) please provide the patch
<\sh> for gcc4
<\sh> and please build the packages via pbuilder to test...qiv was missing a dpatch build-dep
<pete> \sh: the gcc patch is there "new merge patch with gcc4.0 fix"
<\sh> pete: so it's included already...so I didn't catch your comment correctly..sorry for that
<pete> \sh: the merge-patch for qiv makes it build-depend on dpatch
<\sh> pete: provide debdiffs ;)
<pete> \sh: and I do build the packages in pbuilder to test
<\sh> it's easier for us then :)
<bddebian> Howdy
<tritium> Good morning, bddebian
<bddebian> Heya tritium, how goes it?
<tritium> Not bad, you?
<bddebian> \sh: Hey, I swore I put python2.3, dia, tetex-*, etc in that diff.  I even had to go back in and hack it manually..???
<bddebian> tritium: Fair to midland I suppose
<tritium> that's a good start, I suppose ;)
<\sh> bddebian: the patch wasn't really working..dunno why...anyways..the rest was fine
<bddebian> \sh: No worries. I was getting a little late so who knows.. :-)
<bddebian> tseng: ping?
<bddebian> lamont: ping?
<pete> \sh: the debdiff became identical with my other patch, why didn't that one do?
<\sh> pete: sorry...I didn't see the debdiff..*grrrbangingmouseonthedesk*
<\sh> pete: but anyways
<\sh> * Resynchronise with Debian. * Added dpatch to build-deps * Sponsored for Peter Grundstroem (Closes Ubuntu: #11142)
<bddebian> Holy moly, could vlc possibly have any more build-deps???  Sheesh.
<Amaranth> hahaha
<Amaranth> did you sync with sid?
<bddebian> Amaranth: Me?
<Amaranth> anyone
<Amaranth> and what happened to us getting wxwidgets2.6?
<bddebian> lamont__: What were you saying last night about ghc6-bootstrap not buidling on gcc4?  Is that the one posted on REVU?
<lamont__> bddebian: source in the archive... there is no other
<siretart> bddebian: he meant ghc6 in the archive
<lamont__> bddebian: and yes, I meant ghc6, not ghc6-bootstrap
<bddebian> Ohh, sorry
<bddebian> We don't have libwxgtk2.5-dev ??
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> it got removed just like it did in debian
<bddebian> But we have libwxgtk2.5.3!!??
* bddebian is confused
<Amaranth> no we don't
<bddebian> It shows up for me
<\sh> we don't have
<\sh> latest package is 2.4
<Amaranth> i think array 7 was the last to have it
<bddebian> Shix, and here I am wasting all this time on VLC.. :'-(
<\sh> doko: will u include libwxgtk2.6 in breezy?
<\sh> bddebian: u don't read #ubuntu-devel, right?
<\sh> bddebian: yesterday I had this problem with xchm..their was a source package with libwxgtk2.5 in the queue in dep-wait..and I uploaded with 2.4 to build...
<bddebian> \sh: No I don't. SHould I? :-)
<\sh> bddebian: why not :)
<doko> \sh: it's proposed
<bddebian> Because I'm not an ubuntu developer? :-)
<\sh> bddebian: excuses excuses
<Nafallo> bddebian: what are you then? MOTUs are as much Ubuntu Developers like those hired.
<Nafallo> bddebian: and you are walking that path :-)
<bddebian> Nafallo: I'm not an MOTU :-)
<Nafallo> bddebian: ... yet
<\sh> bah..every single time I hear this "I'm not an motu" MOTU is not a status for being a developer at all...
<bddebian> I know, I didn't say that :-)
<\sh> < bddebian> Nafallo: I'm not an MOTU :-)
<\sh> 17:02 < bddebian> Because I'm not an ubuntu developer? :-)
<bddebian> \sh: Those are factual.  I am neither :-)
<Nafallo> bddebian: there are developers working on Ubuntu that are neither hired, nor MOTUs too. :-)
<Nafallo> most of those are hopefully struggling to become MOTUs though ;-)
<bddebian> I am sure that there are.
* \sh is no developer ... only a stupid sysadmin
<bddebian> \sh: My point exactly.  And I barely consider myself a sysadmin when it comes to *nix platforms ;)
<Nafallo> \sh: so you haven't really made that kde-torrent thing then? :-)
<\sh> I would never consider myself a windows admin ,-)
<\sh> Nafallo: actually...I'm trying to find the time for this goody
<bddebian> So I may as well not bother with vlc or should I try with libwxgtk2.4 ?
<\sh> I think in between breezy and breezy+1
<\sh> bddebian: yes
<bddebian> Uhm, yes to which? :-)
<\sh> libwxgtk2.4
<bddebian> OK, thx
<\sh> I would never say no to "don't bother with vlc"
<\sh> what did I say now? I need to find the logic
<Amaranth> users will smite you
<Nafallo> hmm, OT-question. how many gerbils shall me and my girlie have? ;-)
<bddebian> Uhhh
<Amaranth> i tried getting vlc 0.8.2 from sid running with wxwidgets2.6 but vlc's ./configure was being a pest
<ogra> Nafallo, do you want a vote ? write a wikipage please ;)
<bddebian> Amaranth: So you are working on this?
<\sh> gerbils?
<Amaranth> bddebian: not anymore, no
<ogra> we can post this in #ubuntu .... to get more opinions...
<\sh> dict:gerbils
<bddebian> Amaranth: But you are saying don't try it with 2.4?
<\sh> !ogra gerbils
<Amaranth> bddebian: go ahead, i gave up waiting for 2.6
<Nafallo> ogra: naah. we just can't decide if we shall buy the one we bought todays brother or not :-). he looked so damn lonely...
<ogra> \sh, use your imagination
<Amaranth> yeah, i only tried with 2.6
<SloMo_> Nafallo: what about two then? ;)
<Nafallo> SloMo_: we got two :-)
* bddebian jumps off the cliff   aaaaaayyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<\sh> ogra: babies
<Nafallo> SloMo_: we ponders three ;-)
<bddebian> Nafallo: 2 or 4 trust me. :-) I have 3 ;-P
<Nafallo> Mithrandir and Simira has 3 now :-)
<Nafallo> aswell.
<Nafallo> \sh: naah. look up gerbil instead ;-)
<Amaranth> 2 is 3 too many
<SloMo_> bddebian: yeah... better two pairs than one pair and one loner ;)
<\sh> lol
<bddebian> SloMo_: Aye, exactly :-)
<Nafallo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerbil
<Nafallo> :-)
<ogra> \sh, but it could be a baby replacement :)
<\sh> *click* as I said: babies..make babies
<\sh> wuestenrennmaeuse <- gerbil
<\sh> oh god
<\sh> I don't have even a desert for those mice
<ogra> Nafallo, how about a kitten... i'll have a handfull soon... my male cat showed us last week that it is not male at all....
<\sh> *rotflbtc*
<SloMo_> \sh: lol... i'm afraid nafallo hasn't one too... i don't know of any deserts in sweden ;)
<\sh> ogra: this u can see normally
* ogra thinks he should probably see an optician soon
<Nafallo> hehe
<\sh> ogra: u know..there is a small but noticable difference between a male or female cat ,-)
<ogra> \sh, yes... the males are the ones on top ;)
<bddebian> hahaha
<Nafallo> ogra: you're not laying _on top_ of the cat now, are you?
<\sh> ogra: u should have known it by heart...if the cat wants to (you know) it comes all the time to a male..even when he's human ;-)
<ogra> \sh, to many male cats around here... i just havent seen her for some days .... then she came back with her friend and showed us she's no boy :)
<\sh> totally OT but funny...ogras male cat is a female...but u didn't bought it from a brazilian dealer, right? *lol*
<ogra> Nafallo, heh, nope
* \sh is doing some work...
<ogra> \sh, hmmm... you mean its a brazilian conspiration that cats change their sex ?
<bddebian> WTF is libpostproc-dev??
<\sh> ogra: yes :)
<\sh> it must be ;)
<Nafallo> bddebian: a lib with develstuff I would guess :-)?
<bddebian> WOW, thanks man :-)
<bddebian> And we don't have it and vlc wants it
<SloMo_> bddebian: libpostproc is either a mplayer or a transcode lib ;)
* bddebian drops working on vlc
<Nafallo> bddebian: we have it btw
<Nafallo> bddebian: it's in multiverse
<\sh> Package: ffmpeg
<\sh> Binary: libavformat-dev, libavcodec-dev, libpostproc-dev, ffmpeg
<bddebian> Nafallo: I can't get it
<\sh> or this one
<tseng> bddebian: ?
<\sh> Package: mplayer-libpostproc
<\sh> Binary: libpostproc0, libpostproc-dev
<\sh> apt-cache showsrc libpostproc-dev
<\sh> gives u all alternatives
<bddebian> Oh shit, I don't have multiverse set back up in my pbuilder.. Grrr
<\sh> use the one from main pls
<bddebian> tseng: Did you get my "notes" about mythtv last night
<bddebian> \sh: Use what from main?
<tseng> bddebian: eh, using svn isnt really an option
<tseng> bddebian: or, more of a last option
<bddebian> tseng: Why?
<whiprush> tseng: hey.
<\sh> 17:33 < \sh> Package: ffmpeg
<\sh> 17:33 < \sh> Binary: libavformat-dev, libavcodec-dev, libpostproc-dev, ffmpeg
<tseng> because mythtv development isnt that stable
<tseng> aiui
<\sh> bddebian: the libpostproc-dev
<tseng> whiprush: hi
<whiprush> tseng: novell has a public ifolder that you can get an account on.
<whiprush> I signed up and it's all working as advertised.
<tseng> hrm
<tseng> i dont have time to do all the packaging
<tseng> its huge
<bddebian> tseng: mythtv?
<tseng> ifolder
<tseng> comeon
<bddebian> I can't keep up
<tseng> im in 11 channels
<tseng> you can keep up with one :)
<bddebian> Well I have only 10 so you got me there
<\sh> np: The Pretenders - Ill Stand by You (1:10 / 0:00)
<bddebian> Man and WOman or whatever the title is, is the best Pretenders song
<\sh> is monotone a mono app??
<tseng> no
<tseng> its a RCS
<\sh> good ;)
<\sh> bah..it's using libboost *shrugs*
<tseng> hey
<tseng> i transitioned liboost in hoary
<tseng> *shudder*
<\sh> I transed it to gcc4
<\sh> or better I patched it to work with gcc4
<\sh> and now...monotone throws errors...4.3MB of raw source
<\sh> lets see what I can do
<whiprush> tseng: would you have time to review it you think?
<SloMo_> hmm, finally merged openscenegraph ;) really disturbing when the package needs half an hour to compile...
<tseng> whiprush: review what?
<whiprush> ifolder, if I were to package it up?
<whiprush> for correctness I mean.
<tseng> ifolder garbage parts 1-32?
<whiprush> heh
<tseng> ok
<SloMo_> whiprush: i can also review it for you ;)
<tseng> slomo is good
<whiprush> okey
<tseng> where is my policy
<tseng> http://pkg-mono.alioth.debian.org/cli-policy/index.html
<tseng> you need this.
<whiprush> okey
<tseng> i am doing evil stuff at work
<tseng> its very draining
<bddebian> Probably not as Evil as I :-)
<tseng> ever hacked credit card systems?
<bddebian> Ohh, not quite THAT evil :-)
<whiprush> my best friend works at a credit card processing firm
<tseng> whiprush: he's me
<whiprush> I feel your pain then
<tseng> bddebian: hm, i work for the company
<tseng> its not evil in that scense
<tseng> we do fake requests to verify things are working
<bddebian> Cool
<tseng> the systems are very archaic
<the--dud> hi folks
<bddebian> COBOL on VMS? ;-)
<bddebian> Hello the--dud
<tseng> eh
<tseng> you dialup to it
<bddebian> Ohh
<the--dud> I don't suppose any MOTU guy wanna 'adopt' my http://nix-dev.dudcore.net/CurrProjects/NetselectAptUbuntu
<tseng> and send a string of characters
<the--dud> ?
<tseng> every vendor has their own spec
<Amaranth> tseng: I was trying to get one of those stupid machines to work at a restaurant once.
<the--dud> *_*
<Amaranth> tseng: No one realized they couldn't be on that phone line talking if they wanted to CC machine to work. :)
<the--dud> noone?
<\sh> the--dud: package it..upload it to revu
<the--dud> hrm... thanks
<the--dud> isnt there a packet guide somewhere on the wiki?
<the--dud> package even
<comadreja> could somebody help me with this ? http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=158
<\sh> the--dud: wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<SloMo_> comadreja: sure... what is the problem with that package? (btw, why is there a *.diff with 0 bytes and no real diff?)
<comadreja> SloMo_ : it's new
<comadreja> SloMo_ : I packaged it, the point is, the original sources include a shared library already compiled
<comadreja> SloMo_ : That's why I made it architecture dependent
<SloMo_> comadreja: hm, where does this shared library come from?
<comadreja> SloMo_ : also I got a question, because the program has to be ran from inside the program directory, so I created a samll script, but didn't put the script in /usr/bin
* \sh should go to bed at least 1h
<comadreja> \sh have some rest
<comadreja> SloMo_ : I don't know
<SloMo_> comadreja: can you contact the upstream author about that library and why he don't include the sources for it?
<SloMo_> comadreja: btw... pytrayicon.so sound like something usefull... maybe it is already in another package?
<comadreja> SloMo_ : I did, but he didn't answer
<comadreja> SloMo_ : package straw also has that library
<\sh> comadreja: straw?
<SloMo_> comadreja: with sources?
<\sh> shermann@shermann-laptop:~$ apt-file search pytrayicon.so
<\sh> straw: usr/lib/straw/straw/pytrayicon.so
<the--dud> ls
<\sh> but straw is not arch dep or?
<SloMo_> \sh: yeah... straw has the sources for this library included...
<SloMo_> it's just a part of libegg it seems
<bddebian> doko: I "fixed" python-slang and should be ready to upload, sorry
<\sh> SloMo_: so let him use this..
<comadreja> so, should I package pytrayicon ?
<SloMo_> comadreja: another question... why is this installed in /var/lib? seems wrong for me
<\sh> comadreja: include it in your package
<SloMo_> comadreja: nope... included it
<\sh> completly
<comadreja> but then: should I make it architecture dependent ?
<\sh> no...take the source from straw
<comadreja> the reason about /var/lib is because the program needs to be completely in one directory
<SloMo_> comadreja: why not /usr/lib/gmail-notify or something?
<bddebian> tseng: Please don't get mad at me but if updating mythtv from svn helps with gcc4 issues, why is it a bad thing?  Doesn't it save work?
<comadreja> SloMo_ : I used debian's procedure... usually they put it in /var/lib
<comadreja> SloMo_ : because, it's neither a library
<SloMo_> comadreja: they do? ok, nevermind :) i just know from the mono stuff that they put everything in /usr/lib/pkgname and a wrapper script in /usr/bin
<comadreja> SloMo_ : really ? I used to see this way, I have no problem on moving it
<comadreja> point is that is really python code
<comadreja> so I treated it like web scripts
<SloMo_> hmm, but it is no webscript... smeg is also python and it's stuff is in /usr/lib/smeg
<Amaranth> that's changing
<comadreja> then I'll put it /usr/lib, as I said, it's not a problem at all
<SloMo_> Amaranth: where will it move to?
<comadreja> btw, is there any way to download a package from revu without having to download it's parts ?
<Amaranth> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Smeg/
<siretart> comadreja: not yet
<Amaranth> it makes things a lot easier on me having it there
<Amaranth> plus my MenuHandler is becoming more usable for normal folks
<Amaranth> err, for other apps
<SloMo_> comadreja: and can you make this a non-native package? e.g. with an gmail-notify_1.6.orig.tar.gz and an corresponding diff.gz ;) it makes updates just to the packaging part easier
<comadreja> SloMo_ : sure, I used dh_make
<the--dud> erm, dh_make has a choice of binary, library, and modules
<the--dud> how about non-compiled scripts? :/
<siretart> the--dud: you want to package a single simple shellskript?
<the--dud> yeah >_<
<siretart> what kind of skript? is it really worth a package?
<the--dud> I can see netselect-apt is, and thats even simpler than what I plan to pack, plus its 95% useless on ubuntu :p
<comadreja> SloMo_ : pytray icon has lots of sources, maybe I should just create a dependency on straw (?)
<SloMo_> comadreja: ok, fine :) but i would retry to talk with the upstream author regarding pytrayicon.so
<siretart> the--dud: hm. I never heard about netselect-apt. can't u take that package as template?
<the--dud> I suppose... I'll have a look, thanks
<SloMo_> comadreja: no... that way everybody who wants to use gmail-notify has to install straw even when they don't use it
<comadreja> SloMo_ : cool, now... how do I make it a non-native package ? I mean, is there a tool ? or I just have to rename some files ?
<SloMo_> comadreja: put the upstream tarball in the parent directory and name it gmail-notify_1.6.orig.tar.gz and the next time you do dpkg-buildpackage you will get just the diff against this tarball
<Amaranth> pytrayicon.so? wtf
<Amaranth> g-p-e has trayicon bindings
<comadreja> SloMo_ :thanks
<comadreja> Amaranth : gmail-notify uses that...
<comadreja> I'm just the messenger :)
<SloMo_> comadreja: tell upstream about gnome-python-extras ;)
<comadreja> SloMo_ : ok
<SloMo_> comadreja: otherwise the package seems ok to me... hm, but maybe you can have a look at cdbs? this will make maintaining the debian/rules a bit easier
<comadreja> I usually use dpatch , is it for the same thing right ?
<SloMo_> nope... it takes away some common rules which you then have to include... for example the whole binary-arch rule you currently have there could be ommited
<SloMo_> comadreja: https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml
<SloMo_> comadreja: and maybe this as an example debian/rules file ;) http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/incoming/dirac-0507252350/dirac-0.5.2/debian/rules
* bddebian doesn't like the CDBS docs on Duckcorp
<SloMo_> bddebian: i haven't found better ones yet... do you know some? ;)
<bddebian> SloMo_: No, so please write one. ;-P
<comadreja> I'll have fun, then :)
<SloMo_> bddebian: no, better not... i don't want to torment more people the necessary with my english ;)
<bddebian> SloMo_: Bah, your English is great
<bddebian> btw "more people than necessary" ;-P
* bddebian hides
<SloMo_> bddebian: hehe thanks ;) what exactly don't you like in that cdbs docs?
<bddebian> I think they are less than helpful
<bddebian> They don't really tell you anything
<Nafallo> we got 3 gerbils now :-)
<SloMo_> bddebian: hmm... they included everything i needed to get used to cdbs ;)
<bddebian> SloMo_: Well remember, I'm kinda st00pid :)
<SloMo_> bddebian: you're not :P but when you have some cdbs questions just ask me ;)
<bddebian> OK, thx
<SloMo_> oh no... patching time :/ gpsd is using the old dbus api...
* Amaranth giggles
<SloMo_> anybody here who knows something about the dbus C api?
<diamond> Mez: hi. you're involved in the ubuntu backports effort, yes?
<Mez> yes
<diamond> Mez: actually, have an email almost finished, i'll just send it -)
<diamond> Mez: sent.
<SloMo_> Mez: are we allowed to backport mono stuff?
<Mez> SloMo_, not really
<Mez> diamond, sent to where?
<diamond> Mez: martin @ sf.net
<tseng> Mez: SloMo_ i would like to have a proper backport on the new system if someone consults me first
<Mez> of what new system?
<tseng> i was pretty steamed after last time
<tseng> backports from buildd
<tseng> not random people's pcs
<Mez> lol :DF
<Mez> what are you wanting to be consulted on/
<tseng> what packages to backport for starters
<Mez> tseng,
<tseng> last time it was a very small portion of a large interrelated set
<Mez> that's for backporters to do... and what makes you like ... the "authority" on what to backport
<Mez> or are you on about mono stuff?
<tseng> because it was broken
<tseng> mono stuff
<Mez> ah, ok
<tseng> i dont want to keep being an ass
<Mez> mono sutff in unofficial backports were the suck
<tseng> i just hear about it several times a day
<Mez> ...?
<ogra> Mez, tseng is our mono god
<tseng> i watch most mono channels
<Mez> yeah, I know
<Mez> and mono backports = the suck
<Mez>  :d
<tseng> people want ubuntu + mono
<Mez> lol
<tseng> they got broken stuff
<tseng> ive beaten this to death once before
<Mez> yeah, but well... we gotta backport stuff propley
<tseng> yes, which would be a team effort :)
<tseng> what ive been trying to say
<Mez> lol :D
<slomo> tseng: hehe ok... when we really want to backport mono again we'll work together with you, ok? ;)
<Mez> hehhehehehe
<tseng> please
<slomo> Mez: i didn't mean mono itself but muine for example ;)
<tseng> no thats my point exactly
<tseng> you cant just backport muine
<tseng> it will be exactly the same thing
<slomo> ok
<Mez> grr
<Mez> thing is, the backports only works on thigns against main
<Mez> so say for example, mono-mcs
<tseng> everything changed between hoary + breezy
<Mez> it wont compile unless that's backported too
<Mez> and well, we dont want that do we
<tseng> then ill do it myself
<siretart> Mez: if it is done, it really should be tested with a seperated, private repository.
<tseng> oh wow, you already started this?
<tseng> < #-dev
<Mez> siretart - I agree
<Mez> and tseng - yeah - some things are like - already started
<tseng> dude.
<Mez> I didnt know there was mono stuff in there, cause I didnt know what stuff was mono just from pacakge names
<Mez> I'm just using that as an example
<Mez> Needs-Build is when it's in the queue to be built - yes?
<slomo> Mez: have you already requested removal of gtk-sharp2-unstable at elmo?
<Mez> slomo - I've tried :D but no response
<Mez> btw, cli-common backported nicely
<tseng> its just perl scripts.
<tseng> dh_clideps et all
<slomo> hehe... Mez, next time ask me and i'll tell you whether it's mono or not ;)
<Mez> slomo - I just sent a list I already knew about
<tseng> we can backport mono fine
<tseng> if you walk up the dependency tree
<Mez> ...?
<tseng> and not just throw random things at the wall and hope they stick
<Mez> tseng - wanna move this to mailing list?
<tseng> a backports list?
<Mez> It'll help things  alotif we have you on board
<tseng> i am on board
<Mez> yeah, ubuntu-backports@lists.ubuntu.com
<tseng> i just get unrationally upset if you start shipping broken stuff
<bddebian> Mez: You got accepted as MOTU right?
<Mez> bddebian, yeah
<bddebian> OK, cool.  COngrats :-)
<Mez> tseng, well everythings built from breezy
<tseng> thats fine, we need to do it in order
<Mez> fair enough tseng
<Mez> you need to tell me where to start :D
<tseng> cli-common and mono
<Mez> cli-common = dont already
<Mez> done *
<tseng> what do i send to the list
<tseng> to subscribe
<Mez> sign up @ http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-backports
<tseng> thanks
<slomo> ok, so now we're backporting mono with tseng's help? fine ;)
<Mez> :D
<tseng> yay
<ogra> wow, looks like hoary users wil get nice mono apps :) great
<Mez> tseng: did you get the email on the list regarding mono
<tseng> no but i read it on archive
<tseng> and "replied"
<Mez> lol
<tseng> it wont show up as a real reply obviously
<tseng> but i sent it
<Mez> lol
<herve> hello!
<Mez> lo
<herve> are Debian servers down? I don't follow the lists anymore
<bddebian> Heya herve
<jamessan|work> herve: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2005/07/msg00013.html
<herve> thanks jamessan|work
<slomo> hmm... sear has funny build-depends... already found 3 libraries which need a rebuild because of cxxtransition ;)
<bddebian> Fun :-)
<bddebian> Uhm, is there a good reason for this: libmetakit2.4.9.3-2.4.9.3 ??
<slomo> is someone with upload rights here who wants to upload a package which needed cxxtransition?
<herve> yes
<Lathiat> time to install ubuntu on a second partition for breezy work
<Lathiat> and can do so with my shiny new hoary cds :)
<slomo> herve: do you want the debdiff via mail?
<Lathiat> actually, is there a working breezy install cd yet?
<herve> slomo, debdiff + your source package
<herve> either mail or download
<bddebian> OK, libmetakit apears b0rked.  THe dropped patches make changes for python2.3 and the merged source has a combination of old stuff and python-2.4.. ??? :-(
* bddebian continues to love taling to himself
<bddebian> s/taling/talking/
<herve> bddebian, I had that too
<herve> I prefered to download the new debian package and transition it again to Python 2.4
<herve> following what was done at the time of the ubuntu package
<slomo> hehe... and i had a package where MoM has killed the configure script ;)
<\sh> argl
<\sh> too late
<herve> yo \sh
<\sh> I just slept 1 1/2 hours more then expected
<herve> no you don't
<herve> you need it
<\sh> hehe :) if I'm a sarcastic person then I would say now: "Yes MoM" :)
<herve> :-)
<slomo> \sh: i've recently done the same mistake as you with libatlas-cpp-0.5 ;) damn dh_makeshlibs ;)
<\sh> slomo: exactly a b*tch this
<\sh> who had the last time "torcs"?
<slomo> \sh: how can i test if makeshlibs was called correctly?
<\sh> slomo: u don't see any error message in the end of the pbuilder ran, like "can't find lib blablubb.."
<slomo> \sh: ok, then it will be fine now...
<slomo> herve: you've mail again ;)
<herve> slomo, uploaded
<slomo> thanks... and sorry for the first one
<herve> don't worry, we all make mistakes
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> torcs is broken
<herve> one day I uploaded a package with dpatch patches
<\sh> or i'M too stupid to see the forrest
<herve> but I forgot to add dpatch to the dependencies :-)
<herve> last time I heard about torcs, there was the data package but not the game package itself
<\sh> apokalypse now
<herve> you're uploading walkyries to ubuntu? :-)
<ajmitch> morning
<bddebian> Morning ajmitch
<herve> hello ajmitch
<Amaranth> "I assume GDM isn't really doing well with my keyboard now as it thinks G is enter"
<Lathiat> Amaranth: heh
<Amaranth> err, wrong channel
<Amaranth> meant to do it in -devel
* diamond flees
<\sh> slomo: ping
<slomo> \sh: pong
<\sh> slomo: send me the imms patch to test
<Riddell> how does upstream version freeze affect universe?
<slomo> \sh: i have no patch atm ;) at least no patch that works on i386... but can you test whether it was just a broken buildd?
<bddebian> Riddell: We are supposed to have our merges done :-)
<ogra> Riddell, applies there too, but more loosely
<bddebian> Riddell: I believe it also means we can't just yank from Debian anymore
<\sh> slomo: will test it now :)
<bddebian> But I don't know much
<siretart> Riddell: we try to not destabilize universe anymore
<slomo> \sh: normally it has to build as pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0 takes care of it... otherwise -lX11 will fix this...
<siretart> hm. is evolution in hoary supposed to be able to store its calendar files on an webdav enabled apache?
<slomo> siretart: no idea... but when you get it working tell me how ;)
<bddebian> hehe
<siretart> hehe
<\sh> slomo: i will test it just now
<Riddell> so if review day is tomorrow how does that work with no new upstreams?
<herve> nogth all
<bddebian> Riddell: All the packages on REVU I think
<ogra> Riddell, wats in revu already is ok...
<bddebian> Maybe someone will actually look at my stuff.. ;-)
<ogra> Riddell, dholbach and i can make exeptions from UVF as well as we can delegate... siretart, ajmitch and \sh were delegates... if you want you can be one too
<ogra> its just to have a extra instance that checks ...
<ogra> bt Kamion and mdz stand on UVF for universe too, even if we can handle it very loosely
<ogra> s/bt/but
<bddebian> What does this need:
<bddebian> checking for a Motif >= 1002 compatible API... no
<bddebian> configure: error: M*tif has not been found
<bddebian> make: *** [config.status]  Error 1
<bddebian> libmotif?
<slomo> bddebian: lesstiff probably
<bddebian> Hmm
<ogra> libmotif-dev ?
<bddebian> lesstif2-dev is already installed
<slomo> ok, then test libmotif-dev ;)
<bddebian> There is not libmotif-dev that I can see
<slomo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/libmotif-dev
<bddebian> However the following packages replace it:
<bddebian>   lesstif2-dev lesstif-dev
<bddebian> E: Package libmotif-dev has no installation candidate
<\sh> bddebian: WRITE CHANGELOGS, PROVIDE DEBDIFFS
<slomo> bddebian: hm... the maybe the configure script is broken
<\sh> bddebian: I won't upload any package of you anymore without debdiffs
<\sh> or written changelogs with your name inside
<bddebian> \sh: Everyone keeps telling me NOT to change the changelogs
<bddebian> \sh: And debdiff is broken
<\sh> bddebian: it's not :)
<bddebian> Since when?
<\sh> since I'm working with it
<\sh> and diff -ur is working as well ;)
<bddebian> I tried to upgrade this morning and didn't get a new one :-)
<bddebian> I usually diff -Nurp if I change anything, what doesn't have one?
<\sh> actually do a `dch -a`
<\sh> and add your comments...
<\sh> bddebian: and I'm not serious right now , for not uploading :)
<\sh> bddebian: I appreciate your work :) but u have to go one level higher now
<bddebian> I'm happy to do whatever is necessary if I can get a fscking consistent answer
<\sh> bddebian: I'm forced by higher forces to tell you that...actually you have 99.999 points..changelogs with your name and email address would be +1 and you receive more fame and a new life
<bddebian> \sh: OK.
<\sh> bddebian: smile :)
<bddebian> :-)
<tritium> bddebian, I noticed you left me as maintainer for python-pyrtf.  Why don't you change that to your name?
<\sh> slomo: can we work together?
<bddebian> tritium: Because you are da man. :-)
<bddebian> WTF is -lxm  ??
<ajmitch> how is everyone this morning? :)
<bddebian> Err -lXm even
<tritium> bddebian, no dude, you are
<tritium> good afternoon, ajmitch :)
<Riddell> ogra: do I get to be a delegate then?
<ogra> sure...
<tritium> bddebian, Motif library
<Riddell> woo
<ogra> heh
<tseng> ajmitch: meh
<tseng> ajmitch: ever heard of a cisco content switch server?
<ajmitch> tseng: can't say I have, layer 7 switch?
<tseng> sortof
<tseng> its a load balancing appliance
<ajmitch> I've heard of some that do caching & the like
<tseng> i spent all day staring at its mib
<tseng> ajmitch: thats a second box
<tseng> Cisco Content Engine is a caching proxy type
<ajmitch> netflow?
<ajmitch> ah, content engine
<tseng> blargh netflow is an entirely other bit
<tseng> RMON
<tseng> or related
<ajmitch> yeah, I haven't dealt much with cisco stuff
<tseng> tommorow will be even more painful
<ajmitch> all small companies around here that are licky to have a DSL modem
<tseng> round table meeting with our CA support staff
<ajmitch> s/licky/lucky/
<tseng> i am playing the role of axe murderer for the blue team
<tseng> heads will roll.
<\sh> grrrr
<\sh> I don't understand this
* ajmitch sees on /. about russia offering trips to the moon - I wonder if sabdfl will want to go there? :)
<bddebian> tritium: What motif library?  Should be lesstiff2-dev?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: :)
<tritium> libXm.so.2 is a Motif lib, which lesstif2 is an implementation of
<bddebian> Then why the hell can't it find it?? :-(
<\sh> shit
<\sh> sorry..
<\sh> have to go to the office...thunderstorm crashed some streams
<\sh> so cu later this night rushing into office for an unexpected nightshift
<bddebian> Have fun :-)
<\sh> will have...believe me :(
<slomo> bddebian: which revu-upload do you want to get reviewed first?
<bddebian> slomo: I'm not even sure if fpc is worth it.  Someone told me that it's in the archive now
<slomo> yes it's in the archive
<slomo> ah
<slomo> it isn't ;)
<slomo> but look at the comment
<bddebian> slomo: What comment?
<slomo> please tell elmo (James Troup) to sync it from debian if it fixes something for us. Thanks. :)
<bddebian> That's the comment?
<slomo> yes
<bddebian> OK ogra/tritium/sh\ / whoever.  If there are no dropped patches and it builds clean do you still want a changelog entry?
<sistpoty> hi folks
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<slomo> bddebian: hmm... 2.0.0-2 is already in breezy ;) and your's is -1
<crimsun> if it's just a clean one from mom, it's not necessary to modify the mom changelog
<slomo> hi sistpoty
<bddebian> slomo: There you go slomo.  Delete it :-)
<bddebian> crimsun: OK thx.  I'm holding you to that when \sh yells at me again :-)
<slomo> lol ok
<ajmitch> hello Mez, sistpoty
<Mez> hey
<tseng> hi Mez
<tritium> dude, you're asking a guy who thought MOM was "master of main"...
<tseng> note to all, i probably wont do much hard work here this week
<tseng> work is very tiresome
<bddebian> tritium: :-)
<tritium> bddebian, so I'm not the guy to ask until I get back up to speed :)
<bddebian> tseng: You mean you ever do?
* bddebian hides
<Mez> tseng: have you treid building mono from breezy on hoary?
<tseng> Mez: i have
<Mez> and it works?
<tseng> a few months ago i built the mono-live cd
<tseng> which we are shipping to thousands of people
<tseng> id assume it works.
<Mez> lol, and thats on hoary with the current breezy mono version
<slomo> tseng: if it's ok with you i can take care of tomboy and monodevelop next week... boo is synced and tomboy doesn't compile atm
<tseng> i built one version back iirc
<tseng> slomo: you can take care of anything you want, i trust your work
<tseng> motu doesnt have a maintainer lock
<tseng> i just get my panties in a bunch about backports
<tseng> (we're working it out :)
* Mez unbunches tsengs panties
<slomo> tseng: sure but both package bugreports are assigned to you ;)
<crimsun> tritium: thankfully it's fairly trivial to get back up to speed :)
<slomo> bddebian: something else you want to get reviewed ;)
<tseng> slomo: indeed.
<tseng> slomo: tomboy just needs his build-deps fixed
<tseng> monodevelop needs boo in main
<tseng> or boo removed
<tseng> you cant build dep from main -> universe
<tritium> crimsun, yes, hopefully so.
<bddebian> slomo: I guess just python-pyrtf :-)
<bddebian> Wasn't tomboy on MOTUToMerge also?
<slomo> tseng: tomboy also needs a patch, otherwise it fails compiling the c stuff
<crimsun> tritium: if you need pointers, ping me. The REPORT is helpful.
<tseng> bddebian: i synced it
<bddebian> Ah
<tseng> slomo: not on debian it doesnt
<tseng> but sure
<slomo> tseng: why remove boo from monodevelop when it's not in main?
<tseng> hm?
<tritium> crimsun, thanks, I will.  So you all know, I did finish the Ph.D., but tomorrow the packers/movers come, and we will be moving back to New Mexico.  So I will still have some downtime.
<tseng> monodevelop is in main
<tseng> boo is not
<tseng> you cant have that build-dep
<slomo> tseng: oh ok... :( well boo isn't in main yet :(
<tseng> right
<crimsun> tritium: congrats! :)
<bddebian> tritium: WHAT?? :-)
<tseng> slomo: need to fix one of the two cases
<tritium> crimsun, thanks :)
<bddebian> tritium: Congrats again btw :-)
<tritium> bddebian, thank you too :)
<slomo> tseng: ok, what must i do to get boo into main? ;)
<sistpoty> congrats, tritium !
#ubuntu-motu 2005-08-02
<tritium> thanks, sistpoty :)
<bddebian> slomo: If you build it they will come
<tseng> slomo: look up maininclusionrequirements iirc on the wiki
<tritium> bddebian, did I not tell you I'd be moving back?
<bddebian> slomo: Or get mythtv for tseng :-)
* tseng delegates harder
<bddebian> tritium: I don't recall so, but I'm braindead :-)
<tseng> sorry im too braindead to do real work lately
<tritium> bddebian, time to pay my employer back for sending me to school
<tseng> i hope pointing people in directions is helpful
<bddebian> tritium: Ah yes, that would be nice :-)
<ajmitch> tseng: I can pickup some mono fun as well if you want
<tritium> Anyway, gotta go get my wife and take her to dinner...see you all later.
<bddebian> Later tritium, enjoy
<bddebian> bah
<slomo> tseng: ok, i'll try to get it into main then... thanks :)
<tseng> ajmitch: i will probably clean up anything left over on Sunday
<sistpoty> has anyone got a working sbuild-setup?
<bddebian> I gotta head home, later gang
<sistpoty> cya, bddebian
<slomo> hmm... the Section part in debian/control of universe packages shouldn't be universe/bla, it should be just bla... right?
<tseng> yeah universe is controled seperately
<tseng> ie, things not whitelisted as "main"
<tseng> (or restricted or multiverse)_
<slomo> ok... i was just puzzled when i saw universe/python in bddebian's package ;)
<Tonio-> little question concerning the packaging....
<Tonio-> Apparently, I still have .sub and .guess in diff and I should perform make clean before packaging...
<Tonio-> Which moment do I have to do it ?
<Tonio-> after dh_make ?
<comadreja> slomo : ping
<slomo> comadreja: pong
<comadreja> :) I need your knowledge again :D
<comadreja> I have some files in package.install but they don't get installed
<comadreja> this cdbs :)
<slomo> you have package in control? paste me the content of the file in a query ;)
<comadreja> ok
<ajmitch> comadreja: package name matches what is in control?
<ajmitch> included debhelper.mk in rules?
<comadreja> yep, everything else works
<comadreja> yes, included
<sistpoty> ok, i'm off to bed... cya
<tseng> bye sistpoty
<chillywilly> buuurp
<ajmitch> yes, thankyou for your valuable contribution
<\sh> re
<Lathiat> so whats the current pending work
<slomo> wb \sh
<\sh> wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUToMerge
<ajmitch> still plenty of merges, filing RFPs, nicely filing patches for changes we've made, into debian BTS
<\sh> hey slomo
<ajmitch> besides any other breakage that we have to fix like GLU, C++ :)
<\sh> slomo: imms
<\sh> In file included from ../immscore/imms.h:9, from ../immsd/immsd.cc:7:
<\sh> ../immscore/xidle.h:5:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<|QuaD-> breezy xlibs = b0rked?
<slomo> \sh: wonderfull... but why does it build on every other architecture then? :/
<\sh> slomo: I added libx11-dev,libxss-dev
<\sh> but I think it's more then that on amd64
<ajmitch> Lathiat: so don't worry, you won't run out of work to do! :)
<Lathiat> hrm so i cant see anything needing work on the ToMerge page
<Lathiat> how can i determine leftover cxx stuff?
<ajmitch> Lathiat: click the bug list URL
<\sh> Lathiat: wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps
<\sh> is for cxx apps stuff
<ajmitch> \sh: right, I think we need to update that list though
* ajmitch can't remember the shell/apt magic to get it
<slomo> \sh: does it build now?
<\sh> slomo: no
<ajmitch> aha, apt-cache unmet
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yeh usefull :)
<\sh> slomo: this is configure status
<\sh> checking for XFlush in -lX11... no
<\sh> checking for XextFindDisplay in -lXext... no
<\sh> checking for XScreenSaverQueryInfo in -lXss... no
<\sh> checking for X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h... no
<\sh> but libxss-dev and libx11-dev should give all that, but i can be, that configure.ac is completly wrong
<slomo> \sh: nice... what does config.log say?
<\sh> configure:5830: g++ -o conftest -g -O2 -I/usr/include/taglib -shared -L/usr/X11R6/lib conftest.cc -lXss  -lpcre -lsqlite3 -lz  -ltag >&5
<\sh> /usr/bin/ld: /tmp/ccKPhvjk.o: relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against `XScreenSaverQueryInfo' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<\sh> /usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value
<slomo> hm... already added -fPIC to CFLAGS? (or LDFLAGS?)
<\sh> it's in Xss
<\sh> checking for X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h... no
<\sh> configure: WARNING: XScreenSaver is missing.
<\sh> Xss must be recompiled
<slomo> hmm but that's only on amd64?
<\sh> yes
<\sh> libXss and libX11 are behaving like this
<Lathiat> Would it be a bad idea to set APTCACHEDIR to /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<\sh> who set monotone to pending upload now?
<\sh> he/she has to fix it ,-)
<slomo> bddebian: your python-pyrtf upload is in the archive... but you can fix it in a few minutes ;)
<bddebian> slomo: I can fix it?  What's wrong.
<bddebian> slomo: Hi btw :-)
<Tonio-> anyone here has a little howto for cdbs ? cause I'm readding a doc about 30 pages and fill a bit lots ;)
<slomo> Tonio-: as your packages use autotools you're maybe done with this rules: https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml#id2453401
<\sh> Tonio-: please learn debhelper first...before u start bitching around with cdbs..please
<\sh> it's better to know the basics first
* \sh sounds really like ogra
<Tonio-> okay ;)
<\sh> Tonio-: I'm telling you this, because cdbs can be a real pain in da a**
<\sh> if you don't know where to look, when something's wrong, then u r lost..really
<Tonio-> but it appear to be very important to use it isn't it ?
<\sh> so when you can read makefiles and come to terms with plain debhelper it's easier for u to determine bugs in cdbs
<\sh> Tonio-: important is to read makefiles
<slomo> \sh: how do i set the directory where dh_install installs everything into?
<Tonio-> k
<\sh> slomo: are u installing evering into debian/tmp/<package>/?
<\sh> slomo: normally u set dh_install --sourcedir=<source> <file> <destdir> and destdir depends on your package...
<Tonio-> so just to be sure I understand well, when you want to use cdbs, you have to create manually the rules files according to the makefile structure is that correct ?
<slomo> \sh: nope... debian/package
<\sh> slomo: then u don't need dh_install
<\sh> dh_install will move normally from debian/tmp/usr/bin/bla to debian/<package>/usr/bin/bla if in package.install usr/bin/bla is set (see man dh_install note on --autodest)
<slomo> \sh: ok, what is to be done when i have a file named package in debian/? ;)
<\sh> create a package.install ,-)
<\sh> ah you mean u have a file in debian/bla
<slomo> yes
<\sh> or debian/blubb and u want to move it to the install dir
<\sh> ?
<\sh> mv $(CURDIR)/debian/blubb $(CURDIR)/debian/<package>/<destination>
<\sh> bah...it's 2:21 ,-)
<\sh> or better s/mv/cp/
<slomo> well ok, from the beginning :) i have a file named packagename in debian/ this has to be installed in /usr/bin later... but as dh_install puts all stuff in a directory named debian/packagename the file gets overwritten and everything is broken ;)
<\sh> or use $(INSTALL) if it's available if not `install` will do the same and sets perms and owner correctly and creates directories
<\sh> ah ok..
<\sh> then rename the file debian/packagename to debian/packagename.tobeinstalled
<\sh> then $(INSTALL) <whateveryouneed> $(CURDIR)/debian/packagename.tobeinstalled <destdir>/packagename
<slomo> ok, thanks :)
<\sh> but it's better to put the file debian/packagename into the upstream tar.gz and create a new orig.tar.gz
<\sh> so u have a cleaner diff.gz
<\sh> and if it's binary, debdiff is not complaining ,-)
<slomo> i used dh_install to install the file but as destination is always a directory you can't rename the file with dh_install ;)
<slomo> hmm changing the upstream tarball? i thought that is evil?
<\sh> that's right..u have to do the install dance normally
<\sh> depends
<slomo> on what? ;)
<comadreja> make: *** No rule to make target `unpatch'.  Stop.
<comadreja> I get that when trying to dpatch-edit-patch
<\sh> slomo: what the debian/packagename file is
<\sh> comadreja: but it uses dpatch already?
<comadreja> it's cdbs enabled
<\sh> then please use simple-patchsys
<comadreja> I just included the dpatch line
<\sh> no forget dpatch
<\sh> cdbs comes with cdbs-edit-patch
<comadreja> awesome, I hate dpatch :D
<\sh> but normall diff -ur is also quite good :) I don't like those automatic tools ;)
<slomo> \sh: i don't like them either ;) feels like loosing control...
<jbailey> \sh: Life sucks when it's too easy for you? =)
* jbailey hides.
<bddebian> :)
<bddebian> Does synced mean straight from Debian and merged mean merged with existing Ubuntu patches???
<\sh> jbailey: well..no :)
<\sh> jbailey: but I have to see what I'm doing and what I'm patching
<\sh> bddebian: yes
<\sh> jbailey: but it helps with some nasty merges a lot those automatic tools..especially when the merge.diff is patching the source without using debian/patches/* ,-)
<\sh> configure: error: Can't find libm. Please check config.log and if you can't solve the problem send the file to torcs-users@lists.sourceforge.net with the subject "torcs compilation problem"
<\sh> ekks
<\sh> thats too much for me at night..
<jbailey> \sh: Got aconfig.log?
<jbailey> Nothing should ever fail to find libm. =)
<bddebian> \sh: thx
<\sh> jbailey: yes...
<slomo> bddebian: looked at my comment to your python-pyrtf upload?
<\sh> configure:21031: g++ -o conftest -g -Wall -O2 -Wall -fPIC -O2 -DUSE_RANDR_EXT   -L conftest.cc -lm   >&5
<\sh> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.2/../../../crt1.o: In function `_start':
<\sh> ../sysdeps/i386/elf/start.S:115: undefined reference to `main'
<\sh> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<jbailey> Huu...
<jbailey> Does conftest.cc contain a main?
<\sh> please excuse for this mess now :)
<\sh> | #ifdef __cplusplus
<\sh> | extern "C"
<\sh> | #endif
<\sh> | /* We use char because int might match the return type of a gcc2
<\sh> |    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */
<\sh> | char sin ();
<\sh> | int
<\sh> | main ()
<\sh> | {
<\sh> | sin ();
<\sh> |   ;
<\sh> |   return 0;
<\sh> | }
<bddebian> slomo: Not yet, waiting to get kids in bed :-)
<\sh> if you have some tips or tricks send it to sh@sourcecode.de :)
<\sh> I'm going to bed now
<slomo> gn8 \sh :)
<\sh> off to bed :) cheers guys
* crimsun stomps through more merges
* chillywilly tries not to get trampled
<ajmitch> chillywilly: to avoid getting trampled, you can help with the merging :)
<chillywilly> hehe
<ajmitch> helping out is a condition of being in here ;)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Bah, says who? ;-P
<crimsun> leaving vlc until wxwidgets2.6 enters main.
<bddebian> :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: says me
<ajmitch> crimsun: doing the same for boa-constructor :)
* ajmitch hopes it gets there soon
<ajmitch> but boa-constructor would have to break UVF
<Lathiat> hrm anyone know about postgresql deps?
<Lathiat> looking at grass, it fails on checking for libpq-fe.h... no
<ajmitch> ah, you'd have to blame pitti there
<Lathiat> but it does exist
<Lathiat> and it seems to be in the package
<ajmitch> he did changes things around
<Lathiat> ajmitch: oh its in the wrong spot or something?
<ajmitch> got libpq-dev?
<Lathiat> yeh i have libpq-dev
<Lathiat> i can only suspect its looking in the wrong spot?
<ajmitch> possibly
<ajmitch> all I know is that he made some changes :)
<Lathiat> and hes conveniently not online :P
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/ubuntu/rezound.diff
<Lathiat> simple cxx rebuild, who handles that?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Oh yeah, and who are you? ;-)
<chillywilly> he's a slave driver ;)
<ajmitch> chillywilly: of course
<bddebian> chillywilly: No shix man :-)
<bddebian> Oops I'm not supposed to fake swear
<bddebian> Where is Seth_k anyway?
<chillywilly> little does he know that he will be doing my bidding
<bddebian> heh
<chillywilly> ajmitch: you get cross-subnet/cross-workgroup browsing over my VPN tunnel via samba WINS server and I will do anything you want me to do ;)
<chillywilly> get it working for me that is :)
<bddebian> d00d, DONT use WINS!!!
<Lathiat> where are the FTBS logs
<chillywilly> bddebian: there's not other way to do it over a routed VPN tunnel
<chillywilly> no*
<bddebian> chillywilly: Is it truly an NT domain or W2K+?
<chillywilly> um, well at corporate I have the samba server
<chillywilly> with winXP machines on a "workgroup"
<|QuaD-> how well do NT or AD domains work on linux? how easy is the setup?
<bddebian> |QuaD-: Pretty easy
<chillywilly> then I tunnel from my home network whioch has 2 samba sever configured to use the WINS server on that end
<chillywilly> workgroup here is LET
<|QuaD-> bddebian: i am considering taking an old box and putting ubuntu on it and using it at work
<chillywilly> FRODO and GANDALF are the hosts
<|QuaD-> right now its a windows only operation
<bddebian> chillywilly: So just add hosts entries darnit :-)
<chillywilly> there's a bunch of boxes on the corp IT network
<|QuaD-> chillywilly: OUR webmaster used to name them LOTR chars too
<chillywilly> that does not make browsing work
<|QuaD-> i changed the naming to citys
<chillywilly> I have /etc/hosts entries for everything
<bddebian> chillywilly: It can.
<bddebian> chillywilly: What are you trying to browse with?
<chillywilly> I suppose I can put hosts in the revolve order thingy
<bddebian> Aye
<chillywilly> nautilus and/or winXP when I am at work :)
<|QuaD-> my goal is to replace our exchange server with something like hula
<|QuaD-> problem is, exchange really does a nice job
<chillywilly> I have a Ubuntu and WinXP box on my desk at work
<bddebian> chillywilly: If you have to you could even add LMHOSTS entries to the Windows boxen
<chillywilly> an*
<bddebian> |QuaD-: You didn't actually say that did you?? ;-)
<chillywilly> that's true but this all seems like a pain in the ass
<chillywilly> I eventually want to tie together all MX machines into one big network via openvpn
<chillywilly> we have 16 locations nation wide
<bddebian> So is WINS over a router, I told you that :-)
<|QuaD-> bddebian: i don't like microsoft, but i think they did well with exchange, incredibly easy to admin
<bddebian> |QuaD-: Yep
* chillywilly slaps bddebian around some :)
<bddebian> |QuaD-: Though Exchange 2K is a little squirrely with the AD integration I think
<|QuaD-> bddebian: and it has a lot of functionality, i can't find a free linux product that is as functional
<|QuaD-> bddebian: we are using 5.5 :)
<bddebian> Ahhh :-)
<|QuaD-> bddebian: i am deciding between upgrading to 2k3 or some linux groupwar
<|QuaD-> e
<|QuaD-> problem is, if something isn't broke, then don't fix it
<chillywilly> bddebian: my home network is just a "test" for setting up one of our branches ;)
<|QuaD-> bddebian: do you know of any free exchange alternatives?
<bddebian> |QuaD-: Have you looked at Exchange4Linux?  I haven't looked at it in quite a while
<chillywilly> I want to go out and buy wrt54gs's and load a customer firmware into them to create our VPN as that seems like a cheap linux-based solution :)
<|QuaD-> bddebian: no, what is it?
<chillywilly> custom*
<|QuaD-> i can't really look now, my X is still b0rked :(
<chillywilly> just have those routers at each location
<|QuaD-> and i am getting mad at links/lynx
<chillywilly> running openvpn and/or samba
<comadreja> chillywilly I have a wap54g and works great
<comadreja> chillywilly :) I only have problems with my laptop's wpa_supplicant on startup
<chillywilly> well with a wrt54gs this device will be their default gateway too :)
<chillywilly> and they're relatively cheap, ~$70 on newegg.com
<comadreja> chillywilly I see, I have a linux router as default gateway
<bddebian> chillywilly: Use a hardware solution, it's usually easier to administer anyway.
<chillywilly> I have a debian box with 2 nics in it here
<chillywilly> bddebian: it is a hardware solution
<comadreja> :)
<chillywilly> it's a linksys router for crying out loud
<chillywilly> just happens to run linux :)
<bddebian> chillywilly: Huh???
<chillywilly> which makes it infinitely more configurable
<chillywilly> I already have the VPN working, just wrestling with winblows networking
<bddebian> OK, should I fix my python-pyrtf package or continue with merge bugs???
<chillywilly> I can ping back and for between the 2 private LANS
<bddebian> chillywilly: By hostname?
<chillywilly> sure
<chillywilly> well no
<chillywilly> by IP address
<ajmitch> chillywilly: you don't need broadcast for WINS, I hope?
<bddebian> Ah ha
<chillywilly> no, WINS is unicast UDP
<ajmitch> thought so
<bddebian> WINS is puke
<chillywilly> you cannot do broadcast over a tunnel
<bddebian> Use DNS
<comadreja> ajmitch openvpn in it's tap mode acts as a layer2 device
<ajmitch> chillywilly: sure, if it's a layer2 tunnel
<ajmitch> comadreja: not surprising
<chillywilly> tap device you mean?
<ajmitch> I've got a layer 2 tunnel setup here
<chillywilly> well openvpn doesn't use a layer 2 tunnel then
<ajmitch> multipoint, does ethernet over udp
<comadreja> chillywilly yes, you can configure it to be a layer 2 tunnel
<chillywilly> how?
<ajmitch> my setup is good for doing ipv6 :)
<comadreja> chillywilly using the tap device instead of the tun
<chillywilly> tap sucks
<comadreja> chillywilly there are documents explaining it
<chillywilly> I know
<ajmitch> chillywilly: so does WINS, :P
<chillywilly> but tap is crappy
<chillywilly> yes WINS sucks too
<chillywilly> :)
<comadreja> everything sucks :D
<chillywilly> weee
<comadreja> btw, is there any document on the procedure on how to review pacakges ?
<chillywilly> I think ssh should be part of ubuntu-desktop
<chillywilly> drives me nuts when I get home and realize that I have no sshd installed on a machine that is behind the NAT/firewall :(
<ajmitch> chillywilly: there's a policy of no services by default
<chillywilly> blah
<chillywilly> I swear I had it installed too so I am thinking something ripped it out
<chillywilly> a recent upgrade or whatever
<chillywilly> maybe not
<chillywilly> probably jsut forgot to install it after redoing an install
<bddebian> ack WTF.  I cannot log in to REVU.. :-(
<ricosuave17> hello
<bddebian> Hello ricosuave17
<ricosuave17> if i make a new .deb can i geti ti to u
<ajmitch> you can put it up for review & we can take a look at it
<ricosuave17> ok ill see what i can do but cant it be uploaded quicker?
<ajmitch> not without us checking it
<ricosuave17> ok but how can u check like 300000 packages a day
<ajmitch> we don't
<ricosuave17> then what do u u do
<comadreja> we check only new and updated packages
<ricosuave17> well dont peolep make lots of those
<ajmitch> nope
<ricosuave17> why not
<ajmitch> because there are already about 20000 packages in ubuntu
<ajmitch> and someone would have to care enough about something to package it
<ricosuave17> well there are lots of thing on freshmeat that dont have packges
<ricosuave17> only rpms
<ajmitch> if they're useful, feel free to package them
<ricosuave17> is it hard to make packags?
<ajmitch> depends on the software that you're packaging
<ajmitch> generally, it's not too hard
<ajmitch> there are a number of things that you need to learn to do it well
<ricosuave17> what thingies?
<bddebian> How to bow to ajmitch for starters ;-)
<ricosuave17> ajmitch: ???
<bddebian> ricosuave17: You need to understand a little about how Debian/Ubuntu packaging works
<bddebian> ricosuave17: Try the Debian New Maintainers guide as a good starting point
<ricosuave17> ok
<ricosuave17> have u seen a packgae for gconfigure
<bddebian> I haven't personally but that doesn't mean a whole lot :-)
<ricosuave17> well anyway. there seems to be no package for it
<bddebian> gconfigure is different than gconf2?
<ajmitch> yes
<Lathiat> wtf is gconfigure
<ajmitch> use google, it shows you :)
<ajmitch> some gui frontend to running ./configure
<ricosuave17> yes can someone help me find some equivalnet plz
<Lathiat> oh thats cool
<bddebian> ajmitch: Who has time for google, I'm trying to merge man.. ;-)
<ricosuave17> maybe if xchat had google in it
<bddebian> Damn I have GOT to create a message filter for bugzilla.. Sheesh
<ricosuave17> i think freshmeat should have a deb repostery
<bddebian> Use alien and convert it if you just want it for yourself
<ricosuave17> but well wat if its tar.gz
<bddebian>  ./configure && make :-)
<ajmitch> then someone has to put in a little effort & package it
<ricosuave17> but ./configure wont also work right
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> i take it 'xmkmf' is missing from xutils
<Lathiat> liek the other things
<ajmitch> Lathiat: quite likely
<Lathiat> sigh, this is blocking so many thing
<Lathiat> s
<Lathiat> any idea when that'l be fixed?
<ajmitch> fly to melbourne
<ajmitch> give daniels some beer
<ajmitch> repeat step above
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> i already owe him a carton
<ajmitch> although it's probably closer for me to fly to melbourne
<Lathiat> or i could ask someone to send it for me :)
<ajmitch> where's the fun in that?
<bddebian> Lathiat: Yes
<bddebian> or yes its missing.  Its from xutils which got split in xorg I think
<ajmitch> Lathiat: btw how's the ipv6 stuff going? :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: havent really done much lately
<ajmitch> closest decent tunnel broker for me is aarnet, which is a bit limiting
<Lathiat> ajmitch: where are you from?
<Lathiat> and whats wrong with aarnet?
<ajmitch> dunedin
<Lathiat> ahh
<Lathiat> are you on the lca committee?
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> I'll probably get dragged into being a volunteer though around LCA time
<ajmitch> since I worked for one of the committee guys
<Lathiat> ugh i hate C++
<Lathiat> oen link just filled like 1500 liens with errors
<Lathiat> lots of lovely undefined references
<ajmitch> better than multi-line template errors
<ajmitch> where you try & read an error message spanning 10 lines..
<Lathiat> heh
<bddebian> Well gnight folks
<ajmitch> night bddebian
<dholbach> hey
<dholbach> how's the review day coming on?
* ajmitch hasn't reviewed anything yet :)
<ajmitch> since I just got home from work
<dholbach> poor you :/
<ajmitch> hmm, didn't realise that liferea was in universe
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:dholbach] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | please file universe bugs in https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | First priority: MERGING , deadline was 2005-07-21 buglist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUToMerge | http://wiki.debian.net/?EtchSlang2upgrade | HAPPY REVI
<dholbach> arglargl
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:dholbach] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | First priority: MERGING , deadline was 2005-07-21 buglist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUToMerge | http://wiki.debian.net/?EtchSlang2upgrade | HAPPY REVI
<ajmitch> REVI? :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:dholbach] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | First priority: MERGING , deadline was 2005-07-21 buglist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUToMerge | http://wiki.debian.net/?EtchSlang2upgrade | HAPPY REVIEW DAY! :)
<ajmitch> heh
<crimsun> bbl, need sleep
<dholbach> sleep tight
<chillywilly> yaaaay, it works
<chillywilly> w00t
<dholbach> chillywilly: whaaaaaaaaaat wooooooooorks?
<chillywilly> erm, winblows browsing over my openvpn tunnel via samba and WINS
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> who of you still has stuff on  MOTUNewPackages  and  MOTUToReview ? could you please help clean up?
<dholbach> Unfrgiven: did you see: there's a new FUSA release
<dholbach> anthony mercacante?
<dholbach> who of you is having fun reviewing as well? :-p
<dholbach> shall we just trash MOTUNewPackages and MOTUToReview?
<dholbach> i'm off to university - see you later - HAPPY REVIEWING!
<\sh> moins dholbach  :)
<dholbach> re
<dholbach> \sh: happy review day :)
<mitsuhiko> hi
<\sh> dholbach: hehe :) I'm just arrived at office..totally tired :(
<dholbach> i can imagine - how was your night?
<dholbach> hi mitsuhiko
<\sh> dholbach: terrible
<mitsuhiko> small information. the initscript of mldonkey has an mistace. 'if [ -z "$MDLONKEY_DIR" ] ; then' should be 'if [ -z "$MLDONKEY_DIR" ] ; then'
<\sh> dholbach: 20 services gone cause of the thunderstorm
<mitsuhiko> hi dholbach
<dholbach> mitsuhiko: fix it and write a bug report :)
<dholbach> (to debian)
<\sh> dholbach: but not on our equipment ... so i had to track down which equipment was the faulty one...tried to reach the other guys...and then tried to get everything running again
<mitsuhiko> dholbach: ok. I'll do
<\sh> dholbach: but after 1 1/2h i went back home...and couldn't sleep at all.this morning 6am I felt asleep :(
<dholbach> ouch :/
<\sh> yes..ouch
<HostingGeek> Google(TM)
<dholbach> where are the REVIEW DAY live messages? :)
* ogra reviews the merge buglist
<ogra> wow
<dholbach> looks excellent
<ogra> yep, down to 72.... 13 of them pending for upload :)
<ogra> in 7 days down from 240 :)
<dholbach> we have such a rocking MOTU crew :)
<ogra> yep :) but next time we should have a better claendar (at least one where people look at) that we dont catch the date one day before deadline.... :) everybody missed it
<ogra> dholbach, we're missing your good organization :)
<dholbach> it WAS on the calendar and i put it on MOTUTodo some weeks before :)
<dholbach> but you're right, we should have raised awareness to a higher extent
<ogra> dholbach, that doesnt help if nobody looks at it :)
<dholbach> true that
<ogra> and no dholbach pokes us all to look ;)
<dholbach> merci beaucoup, monsieur :)
<ogra> ;)
<dholbach> reviewing min12xxw
<dholbach> reviewing ceferino
<Mez> review day
<Mez> *bounces*
<dholbach> woohoo! :)
<dholbach> who votes in favor of trashing MOTUToReview and MOTUNewPackages?
<ogra> huh MOTUToReview ?
<Mez> dholbach, er,
<ogra> i thought MOTUToReview got trashed long time ago in favor of revu.... the packages shoudl move over
<dholbach> that's my opinion too
<Mez> since when was debian/control not needed in a package?
<dholbach> Mez: debian/control.    <--- DOT
<Mez> ah
<dholbach> the pages didn't receive significant changes in the last three weeks afaik
<ogra> since when do packages build without a control file ?
<Mez> fair engouh
<Mez> ogra, I was confused at dholbach's comment of " debian/control. not needed,"
<ogra> heh
<dholbach> debian/control is for losers!
<ogra> php4-universe will likely move to main
<ogra> except i get all edubuntu stuf running on php5, which i doubt
* ogra wonders what for somebody packages kbootsplash.... it will break with usplash...
<Mez> ogra: why will it move into main?
<ogra> Mez, because moodle and mediawiki move....
<ogra> the mediawiki package debian just prepares cant use php5....
<ogra> (if a package moves to main, all its dependencys have to move as well)
<ogra> its a long buerocratic process
<dholbach> reviewing kio-apt
<koke> hi all!
<dholbach> hey KOKE!
<koke> how are you?
<dholbach> fine... thank you - still busy with my thesis, but taking a break for REVIEW DAY! :)
<dholbach> how are you?
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> my package is making a config.guess and config.sub on a debuild -S -sa
<dholbach> Mez: in my opinion that's a good thing to do
<ogra> it is
<Mez> dholbah - why
<Mez> I was bitched at before for having them in it
<koke> I've been quite busy
<Mez> and someone bitched at them being in the diff
<ogra> you shoudlnt have it in the debdiff
<koke> too much work at job, finals, and new job now
<dholbach> Mez: since you don't rely on a *random* recent autotools-dev (/usr/share/misc) on the build daemon - you have more control over what you upload
<ogra> it should get copied on build time...
<koke> I *need* to get back on MOTU work :)
<koke> I missed this :P
<dholbach> koke: i can imagine - i want to get back to it too
<Mez> so I should shove it into my .orig.tar.gz ?
<dholbach> ogra: then you rely on having a *random* one on the building machine
<koke> now, there's no time for FindingPackages in breezy :(
<dholbach> Mez: no - keep the orig.tar.gz as it is
* dholbach nods sadly towards koke
<Mez> dholbach, but, it's now putting them in diff.gz
<ogra> dholbach, but a matching one that fits te distro... its not *this* random
<ogra> dholbach, and you have a heavily cluttered diff
<dholbach> it's like auto* stuff done on a buildd - it makes me feel uneasy
<dholbach> "heavily cluttered" is *heavily* exaggerated :)
<Mez> well, then
<Mez> can you guys review this
<Mez> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=161
<ogra> dholbach, so tell me the difference of one that i copy locally into the sourcepackag in breezy or one the buildd copies from the same package at buildtime
<Mez> and then see what I'm on about
<dholbach> we're talking about two files - depending on the recent-ness of the upstream author's system
<Mez> dholbach, this is a new package
<dholbach> ogra: i have control over what i upload and what is built, there's a reason dh_make's rules-file and cdbs does it automagically
<dholbach> Mez: i'll do it after kio-apt
<comadreja> hey dholbach :)
<comadreja> good morning all
<dholbach> morning comadreja :)
<ogra> dholbach, i only opload for one release of one distro... there is no difference, except it makes the diff readable
<comadreja> dholbach : I would like to comment on one of my packages
<dholbach> comadreja: fire away
<Mez> ogra: in your opinion where should the cp -f /usr/share/misc/config.sub config.sub; cp -f /usr/share/misc/config.guess config.guess be in debian/rules
<comadreja> dholbach : could you check control.in in gmail-notify ?
<ogra> Mez, in my opinion it belongs in the beginning of the build target
<comadreja> dholbach : because it is cdbs autogenerated
<ogra> Mez, in dholbachs opinion it belongs in the clean target
<ogra> for me thats an abuse of the clean target
<Mez> ogra, well dh_make puts it there automatically
<ogra> i know
<dholbach> comadreja: you should build-depend on a specific python version as well
<comadreja> dholbach : it is done by dh_python
<ogra> Mez, but if you clean your flat, do you carry the dust in or out ?
<dholbach> ogra: in the clean target you make sure, that when you build a source package you have a recent config.{guess,sub}
<ogra> dholbach, in the build target you make that sure too since its the same version :)
<Mez> dholbach, to be fair, for me - it'd pull in .guess and .sub from hoary
<Mez> which could be a problem
<dholbach> comadreja: do you have to ship the control file if you have the control.in - i was just astounded by the explicit depends line
<Mez> I do agree with ogra
<dholbach> Mez: if you're on hoary you can't guarantee that the package will build/work on breezy - that's a bigger problem
<comadreja> dholbach : I just wrote control.in the rest is cdbs... it is regenerated on every debian/rules clean
<dholbach> ogra: but you rely on some magic done on the buildd - which is something i strongly oppose against
<dholbach> comadreja: the explicit depends line as well?
<ogra> dholbach, all breezy packages *must* build on on hoary now... we have a backports policy
<comadreja> dholbach : yes
<dholbach> ogra: you have to make sure it works in breezy in the first place
<dholbach> comadreja: that's funny :)
<ogra> dholbach, nope
<Mez> dholbach, I use a pbuilder
<ogra> dholbach, you have to make sure it works in both
<dholbach> ogra: "first" :)
<ogra> dholbach, you are not the person who needs to test it (that Mez) but the one to fix it if it doesnt work
<ogra> s/that/thats
<dholbach> Mez: i know, but that doesnt help you with the source package - does it? :)
<Mez> dholbach, wha?
<comadreja> dholbach : do you advocate now ?
<Mez> dholbach, all my packages for brezy go through a pbuilder before I make a source package
<dholbach> comadreja: i'll have another look
<dholbach> Mez: yeah - i got that point
<Mez> dholbach, are you saying that my packages are going to not work because I use a chroot to build them?
<dholbach> Mez: but the pbuilder doesnt help with you config.{guess,sub} in the clean target, which you call on hoary system, right?
<dholbach> Mez: not neccessarily "don't work"
<Mez> dholbach, hence why you move it to the build target
<dholbach> Mez: i'm talking about control over what is built
<dholbach> Mez: I don't move it to the build target?
<dholbach> Mez: did i say that somewhere?
<dholbach> Mez, ogra: i understand both approaches
<Mez> dholbach, but, you're using breezy are you not?
<dholbach> yes
<Mez> therefore, you can do that, and not neccesarily cause problems
<Mez> for noe
<Mez> now *
<dholbach> Mez, ogra: but since i got flamed for invoking automake on a buildd, which might be compared (modifying the build system on the buildd), i have my reasons to like the clean-target approach better
<dholbach> but i'm ok with both ideas/approaches/religions
<ogra> dholbach, i'm not talking about running any auto* stuff
<Mez> dholbach, this is a simeple copy of 2 files
<Mez> not auto*
<ogra> its only copying of two files :)
<dholbach> ogra: i'm talking about modifying build system stuff on the buildd
<dholbach> i know
<ogra> and i make sure its the most recent version for the distro if i copy it on the buildd
<Mez> dholbach, it's not modifying the build system
<ogra> so i dont see te problem here....beside a silly default habit of dh_make
<dholbach> you're relying on the build system on whatever box your package is built - that's what i'm talking about - you're assuming it will be alright
<Mez> the build will be done in a chroot, so it'll just get from the chroot, not from anywhere else and means you get latest version of .guess and .sub
<ogra> dholbach, i rely on the *distro* which is the base for m build system
<ogra> my even
<dholbach> it's alright with me, absolutely
<dholbach> maybe we should take that discussion to ubuntu-devel@
<dholbach> might be nice to hear some additional statements on it
<Mez> I was thinking that dholbach
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> comadreja: couldnt advocate it - doesnt it build on amd64?
<comadreja> dholbach : problem is upstream authos includes a .so
<comadreja> dholbach : without it's sources
<dholbach> ouch
<dholbach> double-ouch
<dholbach> i'm not quite sure how we handle that license-wise
<comadreja> it's also included in package straw, with it's sources
<comadreja> so it's gpl'ed
<comadreja> but this author was quite crappy , if I may say
<dholbach> not sure how we handle that
<Mez>  * maybe you could rm debian/control in the clean target - only for beauty reasons. :)
<Mez> wtf?
<comadreja> ogra ?
<dholbach> Mez: he has debian/control.in which generates debian/control
<Mez> oh, ok
<Mez> lol
* Mez was confused and a little scared
<ogra> comadreja, ?
<ogra> control.in is da uglyness
<ogra> but sadly many people do it...
<comadreja> ogra, yes, in package gmail-notify, upstream author includes a gpl .so already compiled without sources
<dholbach> ogra: it isnt :)
<dholbach> ogra: sorry to oppose again
<dholbach> Mez: reviewed gaim-assistant
* ogra has seen control.in.in.in constructs *shudder*
<dholbach> constructs?
<ogra> yes,
<dholbach> what's that?
<dholbach> a package?
<jsgotangco> see you all later, i gotta grab some food at the grocer...
<ogra> dholbach, whats the usecase to have a .in file there ?
<dholbach> ogra: debian gnome packages add a dynamically added uploads line (to make sure everybody in the gnome team can upload)
<dholbach> ogra: cdbs takes care of tools you might need (bunzip2, sharutils, python, ...)
<ogra> everybody can upload ???
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> everybody in the team
<dholbach> it's created by gnome.mk or gnome-pkg-tools or something
<comadreja> damn, yesterday I had a package without cdbs, and everybody recommended me to use cdbs :D
<ogra> shuldnt the uploaders be handled by the kaeyring and not in the control file ? thats silly
<comadreja> then I reupload with cdbs, and look :D
<dholbach> they add the guys mail adress one time and he can upload all the packages that use it
<ogra> comadreja, *shudder*
<dholbach> ogra: we're talking about debian - they don't have a debian gnome keyring - they don't want to do NMUs all the time
<ogra> comadreja, use cdbs wisely wher it makes sense
<dholbach> comadreja: the problem is not cdbs - the problem is the .so file
<ogra> comadreja, but only there
<Mez> dholbach, i have no idea what your build problem is
<dholbach> comadreja: binary files are bad
<dholbach> Mez: it's what i get in a breezy pbuilder
<comadreja> dholbach : I know, it's not my fault, upstream put it there
<Mez> dholbach, amd64?
<ogra> comadreja, for many usecases cdbs is overkill... you run tons of stuff you dont need
<dholbach> Mez: yeah
<dholbach> comadreja: that's what you wanted to ask ogra, right? :)
<comadreja> yep
<dholbach> well, put him on the right track :)
<ogra> comadreja, where does the .so file come from ?
<comadreja> ogra .orig
<comadreja> ogra actually I think it's a library from straw
<ogra> comadreja, i mean is this .so file in another package already ?
<comadreja> ogra yes, in straw
<ogra> oki... is it needed at build time ?
<comadreja> nopes, runtime
<dholbach> then it should depend on it, shouldnt it?
<ogra> then just depend on it and make sure the package uses that one
<dholbach> comadreja: i thought it was a random other one, sorry for getting you wrong
<comadreja> cool, I'll change that
<dholbach> and drop the architecture line accordingly
<ogra> look that there is no statically link path to that file in your source code ;) i've ssen such crap if packages try to ship .so files themselves...
<dholbach> i think i now went over most of the packages
<dholbach> *LUNCH!*
<comadreja> package straw has broken dependencies :/
<comadreja>   straw: Depends: python-gnome2-extras but it is not going to be installed
<ogra> hmm, that has to wait for a working python-gnome2-extras then :/
<ogra> poke seb128
<comadreja> seems in was libgda issue
<comadreja> s/in/it
<Lathiat> Anyone else persistently have problems with gnome-panel not picking up menu changes?
<Nafallo> Lathiat: indeed
<Nafallo> Lathiat: pkill gnome-panel would be an ugly workaround
<Lathiat> so annoying :\
<Lathiat> Nafallo: sure, but that sucks
<Lathiat> and breaks lots of things
<Lathiat> cus the system tray goes away
<Nafallo> ++
<Lathiat> and too many apps crash/lose the icon
<dholbach> woohoo - soundconverter ready to go!
<dholbach> review day happiness! :)
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> while your at it, http://bur.st/~lathiat/ubuntu/breezy/rezound.debdiff :)
<dholbach> Lathiat: did your mail adress already get whitelisted?
<Lathiat> no
<Lathiat> who do i ask about that
<dholbach> elmo or inifinity (maybe)
<Lathiat> thats probably why i didnt notice bzflag go up
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> Lathiat: want me to wait or just upload?
<Lathiat> may as well wait
<dholbach> alright
<dholbach> i have the patched package lying just here :)
<dholbach> we have the first package (soundconverter) uploaded - review day success already! :)
<ogra> does it make sense to upload heavy 3D stuff if we're awaiting a GLU transition ?
<Lathiat> its my understanding that the glu transition is no longer needed
<dholbach> sure :)
<dholbach> our users have bandwidth and the buildd should be kept busy ;)
<ogra> the package names will change... it will need a recompile
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> hrm
<ogra> but i'm not sure how outdated my info is... best to ask daniels how long it will take or if i missed if it was done already
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> im abit confused now
<dholbach> brb
<ogra> Lathiat, wait for daniels
<sladen> ogra: kbootsplash probably won't break usplash too much.  It won't make much sense to enable them together
<ogra> yep...
<slomo> good morning :)
<slomo> comadreja: ping?
<comadreja> slomo : pong
<slomo> comadreja: could you solve the problems? :)
<comadreja> slomo : yes, finally everything was solved
<comadreja> slomo : luckily :)
<slomo> comadreja: oh show me :)
<comadreja> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=224
<comadreja> ogra told me to use a dependency with straw
<comadreja> instead of putting the library right in
<slomo> hmm and that works? do you install the so file from gmail-notify?
<comadreja> I made gmail-notify depend on straw, straw installs the so
<comadreja> that way I can have an Architecture: all
<slomo> ok, looks good for me :) and you worked with the automatic control file managment ;)
<comadreja> I followed the docs :)
<\sh> damn
<slomo> i haven't used that yet
<slomo> hmm... is pkg-config in breezy broken? pkg-config without parameters segfaults for me :(
<\sh> bloody 5 hours in ner1
<slomo> ah with --help as parameter
<comadreja> brb
* \sh is today no help for the MOTU *cry*
<Mez> anyone here use AMD64 ?
<slomo> \sh: what happened?
<\sh> slomo: some dtv services are broken..we try to fix this shit..has to do with scrambling and nagra and some other hardware vendors..it's a mess here
<Nafallo> Mez: yes
<Mez> Nafallo, can you test my upload for me in a sec, just to see it works properly now on AMD64
<Nafallo> Mez: sure. just tell me where to find the sources :-)
<Mez> Nafallo, just shoving them on REVU noew
<Nafallo> Mez: k3b-i18n?
<Mez> no - gaim-assistant
<Mez> k3b-i8ln =  PITA
<Mez> it bitches if i have -Indep
<Mez> and bitches if I dont
<Nafallo> :-) oki
<Mez> but, please try gaim-assistant
<Mez> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=231
<comadreja> back
<Mez> Thanks Nafallo poke me when done please
<slomo> waah... i have to rework all my revu uploads and write manpages... :( someone here who knows good docs on how to write manpages
<Nafallo> Mez: I will, installed deps now.
<Nafallo> Mez: http://pastebin.com/323708
<Mez> grr
<Mez> anyone know how to fix that
<Mez> cause i don
<chmj> how do I close a bug in malone ?
<chmj> nm found it
<bddebian> Howdy
<bddebian> slomo: ping
<slomo> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Heya slomo
<slomo> do you have experience with writing manpages? ;)
<bddebian> slomo: I fixed the first parts of your comments.  But how do I fix the build dir in the tarball?
<bddebian> slomo: Actually yes, why
<slomo> bddebian: because i have to write many... and for some programs i don't even know what exactly they're doing :(
<slomo> bddebian: and for the tarball... just take the upstream tarball instead of your changed one
<bddebian> Uhhh :-)
<bddebian> slomo: Check out help2man
<slomo> thanks... seems like i have much work to do today... grmpf ;)
<thoreauputic> HostingGeek: umm - why the ctcp ?
<thoreauputic> HostingGeek: anything I can do for you/
<thoreauputic> ?
<bddebian> He hit you to?
<thoreauputic> yup
<bddebian> What is CTCP ROOT PASSWORD?
<Burgundavia> seems I didn't get blessed
<thoreauputic> bddebian: doesn't sound very friendly, does it?
<Burgundavia> no
<bddebian> thoreauputic: No, it doesn't :-)
<Burgundavia> oh, now I just blessed
<Burgundavia> HostingGeek, I suggest you quit it
<thoreauputic> haha - real name " 1337"
<thoreauputic> rofl
<\sh> 7ctcp HostingGeek RETURN_PASSWORD: ALT-F4
<Gazer> hi, I run dupload instead of dput and I think that I upload something to upload.ubuntu.com :S, I need to report that ?
<bddebian> Gazer: Are you an approved uploader?
<Gazer> bddebian, nop
<\sh> Gazer: don't worry
<bddebian> Gazer: Then it should get dropped automagically
<\sh> elmo will hunt you down tomorrow ,-)
<Gazer> :P
<slomo> hmm, can somebody help me a bit with dh_makeshlibs, dh_shlibdeps and cdbs? i have a package which consists of a binary package and a library package... the binary package needs to depend exactly on the same version of the library package as it is build with... and i only want the depend one time... when i add a depend with (= ${Source-Version}) in control i get a correct depend and an unversioned one
<\sh> anyways...going home now..looks like I have to come back to office later this night
<slomo> also DEB_SHLIBDEPS_INCLUDE doesn't work as intented it seems... or i use it the wrong way ;)
<Nafallo> I dunno if I'm approved, but seems I'm not since my uploads didn't got built :-P
<\sh> Nafallo: u r approved motu..send the key and everything to elmo?
<bddebian> slomo: What's the best way to upload my fixes to REVU?  dput -P -f revu *_source.changes ??
<\sh> Nafallo: so w8 :)
<slomo> bddebian: yes
<Nafallo> \sh: yepp. he will probably answer those mails?
<bddebian> slomo: Thx
<Nafallo> \sh: or do I have to try when it works? :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: dunnoo..I just tried many times ;-)
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> I tried today indeed ;-)
<bddebian> slomo: Well I THINK the fixes are up now. :-
<bddebian> )
<\sh> it's only 2days...since approval...so put 5 on it ,-)
<\sh> anyways..I'm gone...later gentlemen...I'm really finished today
<Gazer> wget http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/incoming/ceferino-0507281615/ceferino_0.95-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Gazer> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<Gazer> thats normal ?
<Gazer> s/thats/that is/
<Nafallo> Gazer: atleast for me
<slomo> bddebian: ping? your tarball for python-pyrtf is missing in revu
<bddebian> slomo: It is?
<bddebian> slomo: I just did dput -P -f revu *_source.changes  Is there something else I need to do?
<slomo> bddebian: have you run dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa or without the -sa?
<bddebian> Oh, hehe, I think I forgot -sa
<bddebian> slomo: OK
<slomo> bddebian: you've a vote :)
<bddebian> slomo: Thx d00d :-)
<bddebian> siretart: ping
<slomo> hm... work for today: write 18 manpages and fight with dependency generation *cries*
<bddebian> Manpages are t3h suXX0r
<slomo> oh and a MainInclusionReport for boo ;) hmm... bddebian? is a simple help2man manpage enough for a package manpage?
<bddebian> slomo: Well it's better than nothing which is what most packages ship.. ;-)
<bddebian> slomo: MainInclusionReport??
<slomo> bddebian: well... but nothing seems not to be allowed... at least dholbach said i have to include some :/
<slomo> bddebian: UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements
<slomo> bddebian: in the wiki ;)
<bddebian> slomo: Ahh :-)
<siretart> bddebian: pong
<bddebian> siretart: I am unable to logoin to your REVU page and the recover password thing comes back empty afact??
<siretart> bddebian: what is your email address?
<bddebian> siretart: bddebian@comcast.net or bddebian@bddebian.com
<siretart> bddebian: try this: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/lostpw.py?email=bddebian@comcast.net
<bddebian> siretart: That did it, thanks.  Weird
<bddebian> siretart: Still no way to change a password on the site?
<siretart> bddebian: send me an signed and encrypted email. usermanagment will be in revu2
<bddebian> siretart: OK, thx
<Mez> what happened to reviewing things
<slomo> Mez: i'll review further when i've fixed all my packages ;) but this may take some time... i need 18 manpages ;)
* Mez has no idea how to make manpages :D
* slomo neither... time to learn ;)
<Mez> slomo, whats the point of this
<Mez> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/incoming/faac-0507270200/faac-1.24clean/debian/watch
<slomo> man uscan ;) when you have a watchfile you can run uscan in your package directory and it checks whether there is a newer version and downloads it for you
<thoreauputic_> !seen godzirra
<thoreauputic_> oops
<thoreauputic_> sorry
<slomo> can someone have a look at http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=237 ? especially the manpages i've written...
<\sh> re
<slomo> wb \sh
<\sh> sorry...for not being a great help today...but office work has prio 1 :)
<\sh> I heard u had a happy review day with one new package upload? great :)
<slomo> lol... well there will be more when some more people look through the uploads... and when i have upload rights :/
<slomo> and when i don't have to write 16 manpages ;)
<dholbach> hey
<dholbach> how's the review day coming on? :)
<slomo> hey dholbach :) you've mail ;)
<slomo> dholbach: it doesn't really start off :/ partly your fault :P i'm currently writing the remaining 16 manpages =)
<dholbach> ah, i see :)
<dholbach> oh man...
<infinito> hi!
<infinito> i know it's too late
<dholbach> mh?
<infinito> but i asked for gcfilms to get synced form debian and don't know what happend...
<dholbach> infinito: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/byDate/today.html should know
<infinito> dholbach, if it's not there it was nos synced?
<infinito> (sorry about my crappy english)
<dholbach> apparently so
<infinito> ummm
<lamont> infinito: the other place to look is buildLogs/Lists/breezy.all.$ARCH
<infinito> is there anything i can do to get it synced before breezy release?
<lamont> which lists source packages and their current state
<Riddell> who can I get to take a look at qt4 packages?
<infinito> ummm not there either
<\sh> Riddell: when it has time until tomorrow evening...I can take a look
<\sh> but not today
<infinito> lamont: is there any chance to get it synced?
<lamont> infinito: not my decision to make
<dholbach> infinito: state, why it should be synced, confirm that you built the package on your box and it works on #ubuntu-devel or on ubuntu-devel@
<dholbach> it's not my decision either
<dholbach> but it will catch more decision-makers' eyes there
<infinito> it's been in debian sid for a while
<dholbach> in #ubuntu-devel :)
<\sh> infinito: if it's not in ubuntu already...it goes into universe so put it on UniverseCandidates
<infinito> dholbach, lamont: thank you, i'm gonna try in #ubuntu-devel
<dholbach> infinito: super
<infinito> \sh: it's been in UniverseCandidates since long...
<\sh> infinito: ok..then there is right now no decision made from MOTU...so even elmo won't listen
<dholbach> we have  !!! 3 !!!  uploaded packages already
<dholbach> where's the review party going on as well?
<HostingGeek> http://www.epodunk.com/cgi-bin/weatherInfo.php?locIndex=55275
<comadreja> having a .sgml and using cdbs how do I generate and install a man page ?
<\sh> comadreja: man docbook2man
<\sh> and provide a hook in the install target
<comadreja> thanks \sh :)
<dholbach> comadreja: gparted has it for example - be sure to remove the generated manpage in the clean target
<\sh> comadreja: /away
<\sh> huch
<dholbach> bbl
<comadreja> ok
<\sh> I think I was to harsh
<comadreja> \sh with whom ?
<\sh> infinito
<Lathiat> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/p/pingus/0.6.0-8build1/pingus_0.6.0-8build1_20050724-1644-i386-failed.gz
<Lathiat> ^ can anyone tell me what the C++ error is likely to mean
* Lathiat has no idea
<\sh> hmm...for this I have to look into the code directly
<comadreja> it's returning a virtual object
<Lathiat> well, its not returning anything, but its in the constructors definition
<\sh> sprite_drawable.hxx:49: error: invalid abstract return type for member function 'WorldMapNS::SpriteDrawable WorldMapNS::SpriteDrawable::operator=(const WorldMapNS::SpriteDrawable&)'
<\sh> it returning WorldMapNS::SpritDrawable
<\sh> nonsense
<\sh> sh*t it does
<\sh> let me try to patch it
<siretart> hi folks
<bddebian> Heya siretart
<\sh> huhu siretart
<siretart> I just uploaded a new version of wifi-radar, which should fix all issues with it
<siretart> I'm very sorry that I cannot join you with the review day, but I need to finish my thesis :(
<Lathiat> \sh: thanks :) cus it confuses the hell out of me :)
<Lathiat> also most files generate the virtual/non-virtual destructor thing
<Lathiat> i dunno if thats a problem
<\sh> Lathiat: no...only a warning
<dholbach> siretart: don't worry, me too ;-)
<siretart> dholbach: hey! :)
<dholbach> siretart: i took some time off for doing one or the other comment ;)
<siretart> hehe
<siretart> I got extension for one week. but I have still tons of work to do :(
* dholbach throws siretart out of the channel :)
<bddebian> heh
<dholbach> siretart: happy hacking then
<dholbach> siretart: i get back to my stuff too
<siretart> dholbach: yes, I'll rather stay in the background. But I really wanted to get wifi-radar for ivoks in universe, at last
<siretart> because I always had to downcheck his package :(
<\sh> hmmm...needs a closer look into c++ documentation *grrr*
<siretart> bddebian: you again missed the python build-dep ;)
<Lathiat> \sh: :\
<bddebian> siretart: On what?
<siretart> gmail-notify
<bddebian> Damnit
<siretart> bddebian: see http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/incoming/gmail-notify-0507282005/linda
* bddebian sucks
<siretart> no, you don't
<siretart> everyone makes mistakes :)
<comadreja> it's me
<bddebian> Oh hehe :-)
<\sh> Lathiat: actually this is my fourth damn sourcecode :)
<comadreja> siretart, and it's not a problem fmpov
<siretart> oh. sorry for the confsion :)
<comadreja> because this package doesn't build anything
<siretart> comadreja: ah, ok. but then you could document that with an linda override
<comadreja> just copies the python scripts to the directories
<comadreja> how ?
<siretart> why do you use dh_python then?
<siretart> look in the linda documentation
<comadreja> because cdbs does
<comadreja> ok
<comadreja> dh_python creates the ${python:...} for the control file
<comadreja> with the dependencies
<siretart> ah. now I see.. hmm.
<siretart> well, if you are confident that you dont need that python dependency, install a linda override, that is what they are for
<\sh> ok..guys../me is going to bed early...tomorrow more...sorry for not being a help today...
<comadreja> regarding the control.in, I just followed the documentation that was given to me regarding cdbs, but I can change it easily
<siretart> \sh: you rocked the whole week!
<comadreja> \sh: yep, have some rest
<Lathiat> \sh: night :)
<siretart> comadreja: yes, this control.in is considered harmfull and even prohibited in current debian release policy!
<dholbach> siretart: ?
<dholbach> siretart: debian gnome team uses it in EVERY upload
<dholbach> nevermind me - i should be away anyway :)
<comadreja> :) you tell me what to do, because I get very different point of views, I have no problem with any.
<ajmitch> morning
<dholbach> andrew!
<comadreja> morning ajmitch :)
<siretart> dholbach: Do I confuse this with automatic updating of changelogs?
<dholbach> siretart: probably - never heard of that
<ajmitch> auto-updating of build-deps with control.in is especially evil
<ajmitch> and considered a Bad Thing
<comadreja> cool :)
<comadreja> I'll use that
<siretart> dholbach: http://release.debian.org/etch_rc_policy.txt
<ajmitch> ah, thanks siretart :)
<siretart> These targets must not change the package's build-dependencies or the changelog.
<dholbach> um, where?
<ajmitch> dholbach: section 4
<siretart> section 4, paragraph 4
<dholbach> ah yes
<ajmitch> so the gnome team *just* manages to scrape through ;)
<dholbach> they change the upload field
<siretart> paragraph 3, sorry
<dholbach> uploader
<siretart> what problem do they intend to solve with this?
<dholbach> jbailey: do you think that @cdbs@ in build-depends clashes with http://release.debian.org/etch_rc_policy.txt - section 4 paragraph 4?
<ajmitch> siretart: haveing 20 people listed in the Uploaders field
<ajmitch> for about 100 packages :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: @cdbs@ in build-depends is a Bad Thing
<siretart> dholbach: this was discussed in a quite big thread on debian-release, I think
<dholbach> ajmitch: i'm just asking for another opinion :)
<siretart> ajmitch: I see the point
<dholbach> jbailey: oh well: section 4 paragraph 3 :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: #debian-devel can offer plenty of opinions ;)
<chillywilly> need food
<HostingGeek> http://www.google-store.com/
<siretart> need time. and motivation
<slomo> need aspirin ;)
<jbailey> dholbach: I have already discussed it and cleared my idea with the release managers.
<dholbach> so they're not strongly opposed against it?
<jbailey> dholbach: Not at all, they agree with the reasoning.
<jbailey> Here's the trick: =)
<HostingGeek> siretart: need me
<jbailey> "These targets must not change the package's
<jbailey> 	build-dependencies or the changelog."
<ajmitch> jbailey: surprising :)
<dholbach> that's what i thought :)
<jbailey> So the answer is just don't make debian/control a dependancy of those targets.
<dholbach> :)
<jbailey> There will be a hook in cdbs2 that verifies if it beleive debian/control to be up to date.  It will fail the build in that case.
<dholbach> that sounds cool
<jbailey> There will be a DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS token that allows you to say "Please auto-update the control file"
<jbailey> Or you can manually run debian/rules debian/control to update it.
<dholbach> merci beaucoup, monsieur :)
<jbailey> And then everyone is happy. =)
<ajmitch> jbailey: hah, you'll never please everyone
<siretart> ajmitch: in this case, I think vorlon and Kamion are sufficent ;)
<jbailey> siretart: And the ftp masters. =)
<ajmitch> now that's a challenge
<jbailey> ajmitch: Well, the answer beyond that is "Just don't use it!"
<jbailey> Nonono, it's already done.
<jbailey> Even Joerg.
<ajmitch> you *must* have talked fast
<jbailey> That's why I've stayed out of all of the discussions.
<jbailey> Everyone's making noises about the current cdbs way of doing it, which is total crack.
<ajmitch> agreed
<jbailey> Noone hates CDBS for reasons that should stop it from existing.
<jbailey> They hate it for the petty reasons like, not enough documentation, or difficult to get troubleshooting info out of it.
<jbailey> Occasionally people come up with arguments for not using it that equally apply to debhelper and every patch system.
<jbailey> But I try to ignore luddites. =)
* jbailey hides.
<jbailey> But the problems that people have with cdbs are the ones that are relatively easy to solve.
<bddebian> :-)
<jbailey> So I think the *most* annoying thing with cdbs is that it's good enough right now that it's hard to find hackers for it.
<ajmitch> the main complaint I see is that it hides too much\
<jbailey> So it's subject to my spare time.
<ajmitch> ah spare time
<jbailey> ajmitch: What does that mean? =)
<ajmitch> very elusive
<ajmitch> jbailey: people consider cdbs to be too much of a black box :)
<jbailey> Most of the time it means that when it behaves unexpectedly, you can't ask it for details.
<ajmitch> probably
<jbailey> So that's a solvable issues.
<jbailey> -s
<jbailey> (Pick whichever s you want)
* ajmitch wonders whether there's a goal for sarge to be upgradeable to breezy
<siretart> ajmitch: goal? for sure. requirement? I don't think so
<ajmitch> siretart: it'd mean a bit more work for MOTUs to have a clean upgrade - we'd have to make sure merges are done, for one ;)
<bddebian> Doh..
* bddebian has been trying..
<siretart> ajmitch: I think that piuparts could be very useful in finding problematic packages
<ajmitch> siretart: it will be, I've got to get it setup here
<herve> heya!
<ajmitch> hi herve
<bddebian> Howdy herve
<grover> is oprofile available through universe in hoary? it seems to be no longer available
<dholbach> hi herve :)
<dholbach> happy review day! :)
<herve> daniel!
<dholbach> grover: packages.ubuntu.com should know
<grover> dholbach: it says yes but apt-get install oprofile says pkg not available but referred to by another pkg
<dholbach> hm
<herve> source package failed to compiled?
<grover> how would one find out?
<dholbach> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/
<herve> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/o/oprofile/
<herve> ha no, "successful"
<herve> argh!
<herve> me fool, you use hoary
<herve> no, successful too
<comadreja> where can I find a list of linda overrides ?
<comadreja> found
<dredg> lo all
<grover> herve: so should I file a bugreport somewhere? I think it's kinda strange that a pkg in hoary universe (which isn't being actively updated anymore, right?) would just vanish
<dholbach> hey dredg!
<dholbach> niall! long time no see :)
<comadreja> I need a revision on http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=245
<dredg> dholbach: you too :)
<dredg> dholbach: i've been very busy
<dredg> how are you?
<dholbach> dredg: me too - still busy with my thesis - but i took some time off for review day :)
<Nikopol> hi there
<dholbach> i'm fine, thanks
<dredg> dholbach: ah yes, the thesis :) hasn't that suffered enough? :)
<dholbach> i have 3 weeks left :)
<tseng> jeez
<tseng> school takes forever there
<dholbach> hahaha :)
<dredg> dholbach: well good luck :)
<dholbach> thank you very much :)
* dredg is currently looking for a new job before the current one kills him
<Nikopol> I've created a deb of GNUDoku but need some help and feedback.
<Nikopol> I've never packaged before so am pretty useless
<Nikopol> I've placed the file here
<Nikopol> http://www.mmboydell.f2s.com/gnudoku-0.91_0.91-1_i386.deb
<dholbach> Nikopol: you may want to upload it to REVU (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU) - it catches most eyes there
<Nikopol> aha
<Nikopol> cheers dholbach
<dholbach> Nikopol: we need the source package: .diff.gz .orig.tar.gz and .dsc
<Nikopol> ok
<dholbach> dredg: good luck with that too - you've been VERY busy
<Nikopol> is there a simple howto somewhere?
<Nikopol> Didn't find one in google
<Nikopol> :(
<dredg> dholbach: currently waiting to hear back from google
<dredg> had a set of interviews with them on monday, so i should hear within the next two weeks
<dholbach> Nikopol: the debian new maintainers guide and debian policy are a must (for looking stuff up), we have wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingTips on the wiki and at some stage you may want to have a pbuilder for checking the build properly (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto) - apt-get source <somepackage> is always good for comparing with other packages
<Nikopol_out> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> dredg: *fingers crossed*
<Nikopol_out> dholbach: I think that's me sorted. Will work on it later on after the pub ;)
<dholbach> Nikopol_out: but REVU (http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/) contains a lot of information hidden within - it's where we review packages of other guys - you'll find good and bad examples there
<dredg> dholbach: my fingers have been crossed for over a month :)
<dholbach> (no offense to anybody meant - you didn't see my first packages ;-p)
<Nikopol_out> dholbach: thanks for your time
<Nikopol_out> and the help :)
<dholbach> de rien :)
<herve> grover, I don't know what happen, so if no one can answer you tonight, the best is to file a bug
<herve> sweet the new slaphscreen from OOo2
<dholbach> comadreja: reviewed
<herve> and it opens fast
<comadreja> dholbach : I don't have the year of the copyright, that's why I haven't put it
<comadreja> it's not in upstream :/
<dholbach> comadreja: not even in a cvs changelog or something?
<dholbach> comadreja: the guys being involved in it? at which stage?
<grover> herve: ok thx
* ajmitch wonders if there'll be anything left for him to review :)
<comadreja> dholbach : nopes, I couldn't find it anywhere
<comadreja> ajmitch : you could review gmail-notify
<dholbach> ok, it's surely just 2005
<comadreja> dholbach : I'll do that
<dholbach> gmail doesn't exist that long ;)
<dredg> i've had a gmail account for nearly a full year
<comadreja> dholbach : how do you review that fast and that good ? :)
<dredg> over a year actually
<dholbach> i do?
<dredg> since, erm, last march or april
<comadreja> I think so
<dholbach> dredg: oh well... :)
<dholbach> comadreja: thank you very much - well i did most of the mistakes myself and got thrashed for it :-p
<chillywilly> dredg: well aren't you special
<dredg> chillywilly: yes, thanks
<chillywilly> *thwap*
<dredg> dholbach: i'd put the copyright at 2004 to be safe :)
<dholbach> dredg: i raise no objections
<dredg> chillywilly: if you've nothing productive to say, could you say it louder somewhere else? thanks.
<dholbach> comadreja: and we were a smaller team and had quite a lot to do in hoary, maybe that's why :)
<Lathiat> herve: opens fast? :P takes 23 seconds here
<herve> it took 5 secs
<comadreja> :)
<Lathiat> 4 seconds hot off the disk cache
<comadreja> I'd put 2004,2005, objections ?
<chillywilly> dredg: no
<dholbach> comadreja: fire away
<chillywilly> dredg: thanks a bunch
<ajmitch> slomo: wanting nemerle reviewed or not?
<slomo> ajmitch: don't know... someone tries to get it into debian but i don't think it will hurt when we have an other package first ;) or what do you think?
<ajmitch> slomo: it can hurt upgrades
<ajmitch> ah, the ITP is nearly a year old
<dholbach> ITPs give me headaches :)
<slomo> yes but the guy is trying hard atm... i've contacted him
<ajmitch> ah good
<dholbach> we should do something about UniverseNewPackages, ajmitch's rfp list and the utnubu-list
<ajmitch> that was my next question, whether you had contacted him :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: I'm on the utnubu mailing list, have yet to announce myself :)
<Riddell> new ksystemlog for review http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=246
* Riddell pokes \sh_away 
<dholbach> Riddell: let poor \sh_away sleep/do-whatever-pleases-him - he had a tough night at the office - i'll have a look at it
<slomo> ajmitch: so you think it's better to wait? ok, then move it to the archives or better nuke it ;)
<ajmitch> slomo: depends on how the ITP author is going, whether he uses any of your package or not
<slomo> ajmitch: i've taken his old package and changed it to conform with the CLIPolicy... but he already done a newer version himself which conforms to the policy and changed some other stuff too
<ajmitch> maybe invite him to work within the pkg-mono team?
<slomo> he was already invited by meebey... but i don't know his answer
<ajmitch> ah great
<tseng> who what?
<ajmitch> tseng: nemerle itp
<tseng> oh
<tseng> slomo fixed his shit
<tseng> hm
<slomo> tseng: yeah but he has done a conforming version too and tries to get it into debian atm
<tseng> meh fine
<slomo> tseng: look here... what do you think? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportBoo
<comadreja> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=249
* comadreja crossing fingers
<tseng> slomo: good
<tseng> yes, i did read it :P
<tseng> besides the bug
<tseng> ive done like 10 of these
<slomo> i've created a fix for the problem and dholbach uploaded it a few minutes ago ;)
<tseng> woo
<slomo> and i've contacted the debian maintainer to solve it for debian
<dholbach> Riddell: i noted some points - but nothing kde specific, because i have NO clue :)
<Riddell> dholbach: what's the points?
<dholbach> erm: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=246
<Riddell> thanks
<dholbach> comadreja: you're lucky :)
<siretart> uurh. rpath considered evil!
<dholbach> siretart: you're hanging out with guys too much, who just see the evil things in the world :-p
<comadreja> dholbach : :)
<dholbach> comadreja: well done
<comadreja> dholbach : I included the changes in the readme, would that be enough ?
<comadreja> dholbach : you can check it
<dholbach> comadreja: it's cool to have it in the changelog, so you better keep track of patches, if you have multiple ones and you drop one with the next package, add a new one a version later, ...
<dholbach> comadreja: it's just fancy, but no must - that's why i advocated it
<siretart> dholbach: http://www.parashift.com/c++-faq-lite/big-picture.html#faq-6.15 - I'm using 'evil' in a quite similar context ;)
<comadreja> cool, thanks !
<dholbach> siretart: super, thanks for that link :)
<dholbach> comadreja: if you read the debian/changelog of seb128's packages, you'll see what i mean (gnome-control-center for example)
<comadreja> dholbach : yep, I've seen it, he has quite good packages
<dholbach> yeah he rocks :)
<comadreja> indeed
<siretart> ok, I'm off for my GF for tonight. cu tomorrow, folks!
<dholbach> bye siretart - have a nice evening
<siretart> thanks :)
<slomo> bye bye siretart :) have fun
<comadreja> dholbach : sorry to bother you again, but do you think this is better ?
<dholbach> that's lovely
<comadreja> :)
<dholbach> ok - i'm off as well - part-time-reviewing/uploading and part-time-thesis-writing doesnt work properly
<dholbach> keep up the happy review day
<comadreja> thanks !
<comadreja> enjoy
<dholbach> de rien :)
<herve> night all
<herve> or day :-)
<Riddell> where can I find the list of files that don't need to be included in debian/docs ?
<ajmitch> man dh_installdocs
<ajmitch> it has some info about that
* ajmitch notes that for anyone writing debian/copyright files, they must include more than just the link to /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2
* ajmitch wikis it for good measure
<comadreja> hey slomo :)
<comadreja> ajmitch : :)
<slomo> hey :)
<ajmitch> comadreja: someone has to be picky about these things ;)
<slomo> gn8 everybody
#ubuntu-motu 2005-08-03
<Riddell> ajmitch: where do you wiki that?
<ajmitch> Riddell: PackagingTips
<ajmitch> I should put it on ReviewingTips as well
<Tonio-> Hi there
<Tonio-> I have a little trouble with an app....
<Mez> how'd review day go
<Tonio-> it already has a debian forder, but it seems very old informations (1 1/2 years)
<Riddell> Tonio-: remove it from the source before making the .orig file
<Riddell> KDE has the same issue
<Tonio-> and absolutly not up to date. DO you think it is better to ask the upstream if that can be remobed, or directly do it, or take that as base, and for example keep his name has maintainer in control file ?
<ajmitch> Mez: review day tends to span a couple of days, I think :)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> like bug day
<Tonio-> I did that but it seems not compliant for dh apparently... se : http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=223
<Tonio-> I'm in very good contact with the dev (due to my old young little repo, and he didn't seem to be wrong with that...
<Mez> dholbach: ping
<ajmitch> Mez: he left
<Mez> ah
<Mez> kk
<pete> should one put  (closes: #merge-bug-number) in the changelog on mergeing?
<ajmitch> at least prefix it with ubuntu
<ajmitch> eg closes: ubuntu #number
<ajmitch> althought that may be an issue if bugzilla & malone numbers overlap
<pete> does it close it automaticly as in debian?
<ajmitch> nope
<pete> ok, so then there's no great point in doing so
<ajmitch> no, it's more of a reference
<Mez> who archived packages that werent uplaoded?
<ajmitch> Mez: I did
<ajmitch> one that will go into debian
<Mez> why ?
<Mez> huh ?
<Mez> i mean php4-universe
<Mez> and mp3blaster
<ajmitch> I haven't looked at them
<Mez> they were archived
<Mez> but not uplaoded
<Mez> grr
<Tonio-> Mez: concerning kmplayer, you suggesting me adding in either depend or suggest xine/gstreamer, which I'm doing, but why koffice ????
<Tonio-> I'm looking at the website and don't see any specific koffice reference...
<Mez> Tonio-, as it works as a koffice plugin
<Mez> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/incoming/kmplayer-0507270700/kmplayer-0.9.0a/configure.in.in
<Mez> look at that
<Tonio-> hu ? is it ?
<Tonio-> okay
<Mez> it refers koffice quite a few times
<Mez> AM_CONDITIONAL(include_koffice_support, test "$want_koffice_plugin" = "yes" -a "$have_koffice" = "yes")
<Mez> if test "$want_koffice_plugin" = "yes" -a "$have_koffice" = "yes"; then
<Mez>         AC_DEFINE(HAVE_KOFFICE, 1, [If we have koffice installed] )
<Mez>         LIB_KOFFICE="-lkofficecore -lkofficeui"
<Mez>         AC_SUBST(LIB_KOFFICE)
<Mez> fi
<Tonio-> ah okay, yes didn't saw that before....
<Tonio-> I'll add in suggest maybe or is it better directly depends ?
<Mez> there's no point in a suggests if you arent going to build against the dev librarys, becuas eit wont have koffice support
<Mez> you need to know if you want to the koffice support or not
<Mez> I think ti would be a good idea
<Mez> Riddell, koffice = in main isnt it?
<Tonio-> yes I think too, but wouldn't that be resulting a dependance with koffice in the binary package ?
<Riddell> Mez: not yet
<Mez> Riddell, do you think kmplayer should be compiled with koffice support?
<Riddell> don't see why not, although I'm not sure what that would do
<Mez> nor me o_O
<Tonio-> to the moment I have a package including xine/gstreamer support
<Tonio-> do I upload it ?
<Mez> does it build ?
<Tonio-> yep
<Tonio-> ahhhhhhhh lintian complains
<Mez> it builds into a deb
<Mez> on breezy
<Tonio-> yes pbuilder is okay ;)
* Mez thinks he'll try breezy
<Tonio-> Mez:  mkplayer (builds on breezy) uploaded (but without koffice support due to missing koffice at the moment)
<Tonio-> I'm contacting the developper concerning koffice to know what features it includes, and if it is interessting I'll repackage in version 0ubuntu2 don't you think ?
<Mez> kool
<Mez> sounds like a plan
<Tonio-> is it the god way to proceed according to you ?
<Tonio-> I assume yes, because the is absolutly no reference to koffice on the website...
<Tonio-> I'll send an email to the upstream
<Tonio-> we'll see
<Mez> Tonio-, go with it, it sounds like a plan :d
<Tonio-> don't understand the expression lol ;)
<Tonio-> "sound like a plan" ??? I'm ashamed of my english....
<Mez> Tonio, the idea sounds like a good way to progress to me
<Tonio-> okay hehe^^
<Tonio-> my english is too "formal" at the moment...
<Mez> lol
<Tonio-> I think the package is okay this time ;)
<Mez> wtf?
<Mez> gnupg2
<Mez> when was THAT added?
<Tonio-> 3 minutes ago
<Tonio-> I can see it on revu right now
<Tonio-> sorry, bat read...
<Tonio-> bad read...
* Tonio- going to bed, seems needed.... Good night all !
<jasoncohen> is it possible to get mozilla-mplayer 2.85 into breezy from sid. There have been considerable aesthetic improvements and some features added since 2.70
<Nikopol_out> Quick question: does the Debian rule of no installs in the /usr/local/ directory also apply to Ubuntu?
<Lathiat> Nikopol_out: yes, all packaged things belong in /usr
<Nikopol> ok
<Nikopol> thanks Lathiat
<Lathiat> \sh_away: figured out that pingus issues
<Lathiat> \sh_away: i was looking in the wrong file before
<Lathiat> \sh_away: the problem was in sprite_drawable.hxx, opterator= returns SpriteDrawable instead of SpriteDrawable&
* Lathiat discovers dpatch-edit-patch
<Tonio-> hi all
<Tonio-> I have a strange issue building an app....
<Tonio-> make complains about undeclared PATH_IFCONFIG
<Tonio-> isn't ifconfig included to breezy ???
<Lathiat> sounds like your app just isnt defining where it is
<Tonio-> absolutly
<Tonio-> isn't that supposed to en environnment variable ?
<crimsun> it's not a standard one, no
<Tonio-> ho okay ;)
<Tonio-> that helps thanks ;)
<\sh> guys..if you work on the mergers list..please assign the bugs to yourself, so I can see, that those things are tested...
<\sh> assign them first..and only after a build in your local pbuilder please change them to pending upload
<Lathiat> so
<Lathiat> time to figure out how to use revu
<\sh> pete: ping
<\sh> pete: please whitelist your email address for breezy changes ...
<\sh> pete: please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Uploads
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> my upload didnt include my orig.tar.gz
<Lathiat> why not :\
<Lathiat> siretart: ping
<siretart> Lathiat: pong
<siretart> Lathiat: use parameter -S -sa for debuild/dpkg-buildpackage. your .changes file should now include the orig.tar.gz
<Lathiat> siretart: ahh
<Lathiat> siretart: -sa is what i wanted
<Lathiat> siretart: can i reupload ?
<Lathiat> siretart: ive got a debdiff for mythtv which just adds g++ to the build-depends, whats preferred, giving someone the debdiff or uploading it?
<siretart> Lathiat: better give someone the debdiff, that way more easy to review
<Lathiat> righto
<Lathiat> also why doesnt apt-cache rdepends libgmp3 show up say
<Lathiat> dhis-client
<Lathiat> whcih wont install because of missing libgmp3
<siretart> libgmp3 is no more. it was renamed to libgmp3c2
<siretart> propably it just need a rebuild
<\sh> dhis-client? hmmm...an app which has to be cxx transed ,-) check UniverseUnmetDeps
<Lathiat> right
<Lathiat> i knew all that
<Lathiat> im asking why rdepends doesnt show it up
<Lathiat> or does rdepends work on source
<Lathiat> hrm
<\sh> ugh
<\sh> I received a laptop testing mail...
<Lathiat> \sh: and?
<\sh> yeah I'm in...
<\sh> but who did it?
<Lathiat> oh like just then?
<\sh> who said I should be in...well...anyways :)
<\sh> lunch first...then I have to read the papers :)
<Lathiat> i faxed mine off today
<Lathiat> hm i need like a compile cluster
<Lathiat> compiling mythtv is takign years
<Treenaks> Lathiat: try freevo -- it's python :)
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> well thats not really goign to help here :)
<Lathiat> testing my fix for the mythtv package
<Treenaks> ah ok
<Lathiat> the code in mythtv must suck
<Lathiat> cus mdz made it use gcc-3.3 explicitly
<Treenaks> *shudder*
<Lathiat> but
<Lathiat> missed g++-3.3
<Lathiat> spose i could try with g++-4 and see what happens
<Lathiat> ugh
<Lathiat> all sorts of undefined reference to std:; stuff
<tseng> morn ogra
<ogra> hey tseng
<tseng> slomo: im off work today, am starting to catch up on stuff
<\sh> Lathiat: which fax number did u use for sending the formular?
<tseng> slomo: please talk to me about what patch you think we need to build tomboy
<tseng> slomo: because i can build it and run it fine
<tseng> slomo: ive uploaded it with fixed build-dep
<Treenaks> \sh: the testing agreement?
<Treenaks> \sh: to the fax number mentioned in the mail :)
<tseng> the number in the email is claire's desk iirc
<\sh> yeah..thats what I heard as well..that's why I'm asking
<tseng> i mailed it to her
<tseng> with gpg --clearsign
<tseng> email
<Treenaks> I faxed it to the number in the mail.. and a fax answered (the one ending in 49)
<Treenaks> (the number)
<\sh> ah ok...thats the one ;)
<slomo> tseng: when it compiles fine for you it may be just a gcc bug which is solved now
<tseng> ok
<\sh> send
<Nafallo> hmm, anyone else have problems with latest firefox dying?
<\sh> HAPPY SYSADMINDAY !!!!
<tseng> Nafallo: yes, seb says try after gtk+ update
<Nafallo> tseng: oki, thanx
<tseng> in an hour or so
<tseng> or more, the kernel is ahead of it
<Nafallo> \sh: the same! :-)
<tseng> dunno how many builders are currently in service
<Nafallo> hehe
<tseng> we keep talking about dropping one
<Nafallo> why?
<\sh> Nafallo: hehe :)
<tseng> to do other tests on
<Nafallo> so xorg+kernel and we're screwed for some hours ;-)
<tseng> what about xorg?
<tseng> there is no xorg
<Nafallo> hmm, ofcourse there is xorg. or are the transition to new xorg done already?
<tseng> ...
<tseng> there is no xorg uploads today
<tseng> i have no idea what you are on about
<tseng> kernel, tomboy, gtk+
<tseng> this is the build queue
<Nafallo> I was more talking about two buildds
* tseng rage
<tseng> comeon
<Nafallo> well. if the stuff builds, I'm happy :-)
<slomo> tseng: tomboy currently FTBFS because of broken dependencies
<tseng> i farking tested it in pbuilder
<tseng> uh
<tseng>                  Depends: mono-assemblies-base (>= 1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<tseng> yes
<tseng> mono-assemblies-base - Mono class library - transistion package
<tseng> should be installable
<tseng> slomo: do you see whats broken?
<tseng> OH NICE
<slomo> nope... looks really weird for me...
<tseng> Filename: pool/main/t/tomboy/tomboy_0.3.2-4ubuntu7_i386.deb
<tseng> who did that
<tseng> thats why it is broken
<tseng> mono-classlib-1.0 is waiting to be seeded
<tseng> bwar
<tseng> it will be fixed
<slomo> ok ;) and i'll be gone until tomorrow... visiting some people and brain reset as \sh would say ;) bye bye :)
<tseng> bye
<tseng> i guess i wont be getting much done today
<tseng> until this crap is seeded
<\sh> slomo: have fun :)
<Mez> got a packaging prblem
<Mez> I need to add something to my rules to clean up any .gmo files there might be
<Mez> I can search for them and pipe them to rm through xargs
<Mez> but, how do i make it so like, it wont error out if there arent any there
<Mez> find . -name *gmo | xargs rm
<Treenaks> hmm:
<Treenaks> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/07/29/missing_sync_update/
<Treenaks> Mark/Space brings Windows smart phone sync to Mac
<Treenaks> Why did I assume that was sabdfl?
<jsgotangco> lol
<bddebian> Howdy
<\sh> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heya \sh, how are you?
<\sh> bddebian: well...we had many problems today again..but after I'm leaving here, and sleeping 2h I will push my luck with the rest of the merges
<bddebian> Cool.  I hope to look at some more today too
<bddebian> Sorry to hear that you are having problems btw
<\sh> bddebian: normal worklife :)
<bddebian> Aye, I heard that! :-)
<Tonio-> hi there
<tritium> Good morning...
<Tonio-> afternoon here ;)
<tritium> :)
<Tonio-> anyone here with kde 3.4.2 ?
<Tonio-> I have a strange bug I would like to be sure as general before reporting to bugzilla
<bddebian> tritium!!!!!
<tritium> bddebian, :)
<tritium> bddebian, what's up?
<bddebian> tritium: Not much man, you?
<tritium> The packers came yesterday, so I'm just waiting for the movers today...
<bddebian> Ahh.  Moving this weekend?
<tritium> Yep.
<tritium> Well, our stuff gets moved.  We'll stay for graduation on Aug. 6
<bddebian> tritium: Well have "fun" :-)  Moving is always fun.
<tritium> Then strart the drive home.
<tritium> start
<bddebian> Damnit, I started a wiki about merging packages yesterday and my wife got in a car accident so I lost it all :'-(
<DanielN> does someone know what is meant with "unknown symbol in module or unknown parameter"
<DanielN> im modprobing a snd module
<DanielN> or trying to ;>
<bddebian> fsck'd module? :-)
<siretart> bddebian: I hope your wife is okay!
<bddebian> siretart: Yes thank you.  She was mostly just shaken up because the kids were in the car.
<\sh> bddebian: what happened?
<siretart> uuhh, sounds dangerous...
<bddebian> \sh: She was in a car accident
<\sh> sh*t
<\sh> I'm a bit worried, too, when my ex is driving with the little one
<bddebian> \sh: Yeah, it can be scary
<bddebian> crimsun: ping
<bddebian> w00t, got a + from dh
<bddebian> What's the best way to determine if ubuntu-dropped patches are necessary?  It builds fine without them but there are some pretty significant changes to Makefiles??
<Nafallo> hmm, new kismet out
<Nafallo> Primarily a bugfix and stability release ... segfaults fixed in kismet_client, better signal rendering ...
<siretart> Nafallo: is this a bugfix only release or do they add tons of new features?
<Nafallo> siretart: dunno yet. looking for the changelog :-9
<Nafallo> added detections atleast
<siretart> Nafallo: if you think we need the new version for fixing bugs in the existing one, then go ahead. But I would not like to destabilize kismet, so if there are substantial changes, it should really be tested first by users
<Nafallo> siretart: yepp. atleast here I get a segfault everytime I turn it off. we'll see what's new. I read the changelog from SVN now :-)
<siretart> great :)
<zyga> hello
<zyga> could anyone confirm that celestia in hoary actually works instead of sigsegv's?
<infinito> \sh: im here now ;)
<\sh> ah :)
<\sh> infinito: ok..as I said...it didn't work directly without adjusting the debian/control etc. so it will get a ubuntuX version...which is not synced automatically from debian
<\sh> infinito: and because of this, you have to provide a working breezy package by yourself and the package has to go to MOTUToReview Page and you have to upload it to our REVU tool
<\sh> Informations about this u'll find at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<\sh> infinito: ok?
<infinito> ok
<infinito> i'm gonna start the process now... it seems it will take long, don't it?
<\sh> infinito: the package needs 3 reviews from 3 MOTUs
<\sh> infinito: and then it will be uploaded to universe, if we're discussing it with our archive master elmo
<bddebian> Eeks, we need 3 reviews?
<infinito> \sh: will it get on time to Breezy?
<\sh> infinito: i hope so...cause next month on 11th is FeatureFreeze..this will apply to universe as well as to main
<\sh> ( was it 11th?)
<\sh> yes
<infinito> \sh: have you taken a look at our package?? http://download.gna.org/gcfilms/ubuntu/gcfilms_5.3-2_all.deb
<\sh> bddebian: for new packages in universe yes
<bddebian> \sh: Ahh
<\sh> infinito: I will if this is available in our REVU tool...and: it has to be a breezy package :)
<infinito> \sh: ok
<infinito> i'll do that
<\sh> and this reminds me to put an agenda point to MOTUMeeting
<siretart> infinito: done
<infinito> siretart: thank you ;)
<infinito> i'm a bit newbie with this upload system.... can anybody help me?
<bddebian> OK darnit, torcs configure does AC_CHECK_LIB(m, sin, ...) and fails.  But an objdump -T of /lib/libm.so.6 shows a weak alias for sin.  Any ideas?
<\sh> yes...check config.log :) it's written there ,-)
<\sh> infinito: you build your diff.gz and .dsc with debuild -S -sa
<siretart> infinito: sure, just ask which part of the wiki pages you did not understand, so that we can improve them ;)
<\sh> then your source.changes will name your source file..and it will be uploaded with dput
<\sh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUMeeting is it ok, what I wrote there, or should I make it more clear what I want?
<bddebian> \sh: Doesn't tell me much. :-(
<infinito> \sh, siretart: im sorry, but i've never used dput before, im gonna look for info...
<\sh> bddebian: it's on my list for fixes at all...:) try to patch aclocal.m4 or whatever is testing this stuff in autotools nightmare with -fPIC or so
<\sh> infinito: it's all written on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<infinito> \sh: ok, thanks
<\sh> Howto upload
<herve> hello
<bddebian> Heya herve
<herve> my firefox won't survive long
<herve> that's a plot from seb128 so we all use epiphany :-)
<bddebian> \sh: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/822
<\sh> herve: mine as well
<siretart> \sh: excellent idea, btw (regarding task forces!)
<\sh> bddebian: hmmm did u check upstream for a patch or debian?
<\sh> siretart: I hope so...
<infinito> \sh: i've uploaded the package... dont know if i did correctly.,...
<bddebian> \sh: Nope.  Chech BTS?
<siretart> infinito: will be processed in 3 minutes (via cronjob)
<infinito> siretart: thank you ;)
<\sh> bddebian: yes..and upstream
<bddebian> Bah :)
<bddebian> Only \sh loves me :-)
<\sh> bddebian: if there's nothing, please report this bug to upstream with toolchain version (gcc,g++, binutils) and put something in the ubuntu bugzilla entry
* \sh is waiting for food :(
<siretart> infinito: do you know lintian and linda?
<infinito> siretart: ummm i think i forgot about that, sorry....
<\sh> hmmmm
<siretart> nm, you are new ;)
<infinito> i do know about lintian, but not about linda...
<\sh> slomo: I think i fixed imms
<infinito> siretart: lintian says "bad-distribution-in-changes-file breezy"
<siretart> infinito: lintian does not know all ubuntu specialities. you may savely ignore this error
<infinito> siretart: ok
<infinito> siretart: i've made i mistake in changelog, should i reupload the files using dput?
<siretart> infinito: and another thing, is your package already in debian or ubuntu?
<infinito> siretart: is in debian unstable
<siretart> infinito: which version is the latest in sid? and what did you change?
<infinito> siretart: on sid latest is 5.2, i've uploaded 5.3
<siretart> infinito: what did you change?
<infinito> from debian sid to our version?
<siretart> infinito: from debian to your version
<infinito> siretart: well, firstly we released 5.3, and then changed two things form the packaging method from debian version
<infinito> siretart: added the installation for .desktop and fixed a control dependencies bug (not installing dpatch)
<siretart> infinito: ok. in this case, you should (i.e. must) give your upload version number 5.3-2ubuntu1
<infinito> ok
<infinito> siretart: how i do changes to the files uploaded to http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/
<siretart> infinito: you dont. upload an fixed version to revu
<ogra> whats the rationale for moving away from debian ?
<ogra> infinito, did you talk to the debian maintainer if he would include your changes ? that would be the preferred way to get them in
<infinito> siretart: so what i have to do? i think i shouldn't uploaded the files so early
<ogra> since we'll have to merge this package manually which causes a huge amount of work
<ogra> (in the next release due to the ubuntu version)
<\sh> ogra: no...infinito becomes a MOTU and direct "maintainer" of this package ,-)
<siretart> infinito: thats no problem. I have enough webspace ;)
<ogra> \sh, but i still dont see any rationale to move away from debian for a minor change, sorry
<infinito> siretart: so dputing again should be ok, doesnt it?
<\sh> ogra: he wants it in ubuntu...but u r right
<ogra> is it clear that the debian version isnt updated during the next weeks ?
<siretart> infinito: yes, thats your only option atm ;)
<\sh> and I learned that I am a pkg-config noob
<infinito> we want gcfilms in breezy
<infinito> but the debioan dev is missing
<siretart> infinito: we can request a sync for gcfilms via MOTUToSync, too
<infinito> and breezy is freezing soon, so we just want to do whatever is in our hands to get it into Ubuntu
<\sh> siretart: doesn't work
<ogra> and if this is the case, wouldnt it be possible to get the .desktop file into their package ? i'm really opposed to duplicate even more work
<siretart> \sh: what doesn't work?
<\sh> siretart: a sync...the package doesn't build directly from debian
<\sh> infinito: as I understand, you're the upstream author?
<ogra> \sh, but the next version would ?
<\sh> ogra: if the maintainer is missing in debian...
<\sh> how long to adopt those packages?
<ogra> how do you know he's missing ?
<infinito> \sh: i'm one of developers, and debian/ubuntu packager for out website
<\sh> infinito said it
<ogra> infinito, you maintain it in debian ?
<infinito> ogra: i sent emails and bugreports, dont know about him...
<infinito> ogra: no no, just in our website repos (http://dl.gna.org/gcfilms)
<infinito> ogra: but the debian dev maybe is just on holidays or something like that
<ogra> infinito, could you please clearify that debian doesnt do a update in the near future ? it would be odd to have the work done twice...
<infinito> ok, im gonna try to clear this situtation
<\sh> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=319228
<\sh> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=318614
<ogra> infinito, thats what i mean... we can still sync it in one or two weeks.... but if we accept your package now we'll have to care for maual merging eternally
<\sh> one 13 days old and the first one (andreas jochens) 9 days
<ogra> \sh, its summer, he might be on holiday
<infinito> we (gcfilms crew) have work hard to release stable versions, and want the app on major distros. It's now in fedora and debian, but not in ubuntu
<\sh> make sense...alexander wirt sounds german ,-)
<bddebian3> Hmm, I may have reached my "usefulness" limit on the Merge list!?  :-(
<ogra> \sh, every package we get in like this is one more on the next mege list...
<infinito> and the fastest way to get it in ubuntu, seems to be MOTU
<infinito> what i dont really care if its MOTU or synced
<\sh> infinito: we do care
<infinito> you are Masters, and im just newbie, so please tell me what to do ;)
<infinito> \sh: i know you care, sorry
* ogra is really panicking if he thinks about the growth rate of the merge list....
<bddebian3> ogra: ??
<ogra> infinito, the preferred way is always through debian :)
<\sh> infinito: it doesn't have to do with "masters" or not...it is easier to sync from debian, then to maintain 20k packages with 25 people
<ogra> bddebian3, for breezy+1
<bddebian3> ogra: Ahh :-)
<ogra> bddebian3, you will see all your nice new firends (packages) again then :)
<bddebian3> Oh joy :-)
<infinito> ogra, \sh: i understand is easier to sync from debian
<infinito> ogra, \sh: and thats ok to me
<ogra> bddebian3, the merge list only grows...
<bddebian3> Well I have been trying to help shrink it
<ogra> bddebian3, so having one thats around 400 next time instead of 220 is quite likely
<bddebian3> Egads
<infinito> ogra, \sh: but is hard for developers to get its pcks into ubuntu this way, 'cause we need to do everything trough a debian dev
<\sh> ogra: that's not correct...many merges we did as well with the cxx trans at the same time
<infinito> ogra, \sh: and the debian dev is not always there
<ogra> infinito, if its not possible through debain, there is always a fallback to bring it in directly...
<infinito> ogra: i know, and thats whay i like ubuntu
<\sh> ogra: wasn't there a way of NMU via another DD?
<ogra> \sh, but we have a lot more packages with ubuntuX version.... the list *must* grow with every release, we only can influence the growth rate
<bddebian3> \sh: Suposed to be, but many are loathe to nmu stuff
<\sh> ogra: don't tell me :) I only work on it *eg*
* \sh eats too much
<ogra> \sh, yes... imagine a double sized merge list next time...
<bddebian3> Well I'm heading home.  Talk to you all in a few
<\sh> one gyros + one thuna pizza...*ugh* but I'm hungry
<\sh> bddebian3: cu later
<\sh> ogra: ok..we have to recruite more MOTUs for sure..
<ogra> \sh, i dont say i dont want infinito's package, but i want to be sure it makes sense to add another one to the merge list for breezy+1
<ogra> \sh, so i'm asking to chack all other opportunitys first ;)
<\sh> ogra: that's why I'm asking to have another NMU upload possibility through another DD
<ogra> check even
<ogra> \sh, why upset a DD ? he's probably at WTH in the netherlands or on holiday after being at debconf...
<\sh> hmmm...the security group can do all this..
<ogra> \sh, we have plenty of time so asking and waiting is still feasable
<ogra> no need to make a DD angry who might not want to work with us afterwards
<infinito> well, we have other option
<\sh> ogra: asking on debian-devel doesn't cost a cent
<ogra> \sh, not at all...
<infinito> wait the DD to get back, make patches, and then sync
<infinito> if it dont get into breezy, maybe backports people can help
<ogra> yes, and if he doesnt we'll take your package from revu :)
* Mez waves
* siretart waves back to Mez 
<ogra> infinito, its fine, we have your package as a fallback :) so i can promise it will be in breezy
<Mez> sorry... highlight on backports :D
<infinito> ogra: thanks, im a happy guy :)
<ogra> infinito, its just the question if we go the quick way that causes pain afterwards it we take the long way that causes no pain later at all :)
<ogra> s/it we/or if we/
<siretart> yeah, only one review left for wifi-radar: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=240&addadvocate=328
<infinito> ogra: i understand
<infinito> just another question, linda says "Format args for newer-standards-version don't match Description", what can i do about that?
<siretart> infinito: lintian is not updated for new standards-version. ignore that for now
<infinito> siretart: i've uploaded 5.3-3 and the right files are 5.3-2ubuntu1, what can i do? dput again?
<siretart> jupp
<infinito> siretart: sorry :(
<siretart> infinito: nothing happened. thats the way revu is supposed to work! :)
<infinito> siretart: so dput again?
<Tonio-> little question, how do you say the opposite of "up to date" in english ?
<Tonio-> it is for a changelog modification ;)
<Tonio-> hi siretart  ans infinito  ;)
<siretart> Tonio-: outdated or obsolete ;)
<siretart> infinito: jupp
<Tonio-> thanks ;)
<Tonio-> obsolete is the same tha in french, good ;) I'll remember !
<infinito> siretart: ok, uploading again....
<\sh> does xmms on amd64 has QUEUE_CONTROL enabled?
<\sh> it doesn't look like this
<\sh> or imms is completly broken
<infinito> can anybody help me just one moment with this plase? http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/incoming/gcfilms-0507292130/linda
<Nafallo> hmm, is it just me or is those amd64 buildds down again?
<\sh> infinito: delete .ex files in debian/dir
<\sh> and forget the first linda warning
<infinito> \sh: there are not .ex files in debian/
<infinito> \sh: so don't know what files linda refers to
<siretart> infinito: your watch, rules and probably other files still have some unecessary comments. please remove them
<infinito> siretart: thanks
<\sh> dirs docs
<\sh> and in rules the line: # Sample debian/rules that uses debhelper.
<\sh> i don't get it
<\sh> on i386 xmms has QUEUE_CONTROL enabled but on amd64 not
<\sh> now I have to fix the *censored* rules file
<Treenaks> FTFR
<\sh> FTFR?
<Nafallo> Flying Turds From Riga :-)
<Nafallo> <guess />
<Treenaks> \sh: Fix The *** Rules
<Treenaks> Nafallo: but yes, that too :)
<Nafallo> hehe
<\sh> Treenaks: it's bad..nothing is written to that issue...:(
<\sh> s/to/about/
<Treenaks> \sh: on ;) but not even in the policy manual? that one dictates  the mandatory rules
<\sh> Treenaks: it's an issue with xmms ... it defines QUEUE_ENABLED on i386 but not on amd64
<Treenaks> \sh: urgh.. hard-coded evil
<\sh> imms but thinks : QUEUE_ENABLED is available on all archs..so it starts to install libxmmsimms2.so and not libxmmsimms.so (which is build on amd64)
<\sh> and to be correct, I adjusted debian/rules with arch dependend configure flags and with a test which file has to be installed
<\sh> ugly but works
<infinito> \sh: im sorry... im stupid i cant find wtf happens with the dh_make files....
<\sh> infinito: read the comments on top of the rules file...this is tested as well
<\sh> infinito: and there is a stub of dh_make rules example file comment
<infinito> \sh: i've deleted every comment on debian/rules
<infinito> \sh: dont know if this is correct...
<\sh> try it :)
<siretart> infinito: try running lintian on your .dsc file
<infinito> siretart: "W: gcfilms source: newer-standards-version 3.6.2"
<siretart> ignore that
<infinito> lintian just says that
<infinito> the one that cries about dh_make is linda
<infinito> any idea? this is the link http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=274
<siretart> infinito: btw, (unrelated), debian/copyright needs year of copyright
<siretart> infinito: Description does not need to mention that it is a GTK2 application in the short summary
<infinito> siretart: thats debian ubnstable description
<siretart> debian/changelog should mention changes from debian to your package
<infinito> we used other, but moved to this just to look like debian version
<siretart> infinito: oh. I see. well, nobody is perfect
<siretart> and you are right, I also cannot detect right now what linda is mocking about, but I'm rather busy here
<infinito> siretart: ok thanks
<infinito> last question, how do i get it reviewed?
<\sh> some MOTUs will do it...
<\sh> and we will have another REVIEW day
<\sh> the problem is, that we are completly busy with some important merges, transitions etc.
<\sh> BUT we will review your package
* Mez whispers out of the side of his mouth "psst - this guy isnt inifinty with an alt nick then?"
<tseng> no, that was obvious
* herve is introspecting CPython code and call for an aspirin
<chillywilly> oh crikey c++ templates
<\sh> yes
<\sh> and I'm lost now..this is really crappy code
<\sh> I don't see the forrest, cause of the trees all over
<siretart> \sh: Is G_Node<T> is a parametrized member function?
<\sh> siretart: i have to look..but I think not this evening anymore :(
<\sh> I just to tired...tomorrow I have to upload all the stuff I worked on
<\sh> ok...I'm done for tonight..drinking my beer and going to bed.....I need at least 8h of sleep
<\sh> night guys...
<siretart> gn8, \sh_away!
<Lathiat> siretart: gn8 really doesnt work as goodnight
<siretart> Lathiat: it does not?
<herve> sounds like "g'night" with a strong accent :-)
<Lathiat> gun-eight
<Lathiat> i suppose a really strong accent
<Lathiat> think m8, gr8, fr8
<bddebian> fornic8
<herve> hehe
<bddebian> OK bosses, I'm not sure what more I can do on MOTUToMerge unless we want to try the xfce packages.  What's next??
<herve> woohoo! firefox is back!
<Nafallo> herve: it is?
<herve> updated libcairo with bugfix
<Nafallo> bddebian: tell my gerbil that it is more dangerous for him to jump into the plastic on the cage than to have me looking at him? :-)
<Nafallo> herve: hmm, probably has to many deps built today for me to build them here.
<bddebian> Nafallo: Show him your boot :-)
<herve> Nafallo? I don't follow you
<Nafallo> bddebian: tsss. I'm afraid he might hurt himself :-/.
<Nafallo> herve: amd64 buildds are down again :-(.
<bddebian> It's a rodent man
<herve> ha ok
<Nafallo> bddebian: yes? I know. but I start to belive it's a mix of gerbil and kangaru.
<bddebian> Heh
* Nafallo downloads sources for gnome-volume-manager
<bddebian> Aren't there like Kangaroo rats or something?
#ubuntu-motu 2005-08-04
<Nafallo> might be this one in my hand right now then ;-)
<Nafallo> err, on my keyboard :-P
<tseng> suprise
<tseng> ie7 looks like firefox with an IE theme
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Probably IS FireFox with an IE theme ;-)
<tseng> nah
<tseng> it probably still sucks at CSS
<Nafallo> gaah
<herve> it does
<Nafallo> bddebian: you have gerbils right?
<Nafallo> what to do when it crawls back to your neck and doesn't want to come down again?
<bddebian> Nafallo: No, I have children :-)
<Nafallo> same advice might apply :-P
<bddebian> Nafallo: More than you know :-)
<Nafallo> so what shall I do about him? :-P
<Nafallo> I honestly do not know myself :-/
<Nafallo> ... and it feels rather awkward, I might add.
<bddebian> Got a big rock?
* bddebian hides
<Nafallo> gaah!
<Nafallo> I had him in my hand.
<Nafallo> but what can I say... he's fast :-P
<Nafallo> *sigh*
<herve> strange, epiphany won't send HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE
<herve> g9t
<herve> :-)
<Nafallo> goodnight all
<lamont> make: dh_testdir: Command not found
<lamont> bad hsc
<bddebian> bad hsc?
<\sh> morning
<zanaga> hey all..
* zanaga curses at launchpad
<zanaga> yet another missing package
<zanaga> does anyone want to fix network-manager, i have a patch.
<tseng> slomo: here today?
<slomo> yes... at least partly ;)
<tseng> im here partly too
<tseng> good.
<slomo> fine :) why do you ask? :)
<tseng> what do you see us needing to do today?
<slomo> hm no idea? i would work further on gst-plugins-multiverse when there's nothing else todo ;) have you fixed tomboy yesterday?
<tseng> its not something i can fix
<tseng> the ftp-master needs to run a script to promote a package from main to universe
<tseng> packages in main cant build-dep on universe
<slomo> ok... but why were you asking me about what i see us needing to do today? is there something i've broken? ;)
<tseng> no, wondering what you need from me to keep going
<tseng> btw are you on the agenda for next tech board?
<tseng> so i can highly endorse you're upload privelage
<tseng> *your
<slomo> i'm on the agenda again? hm, i was already accepted as motu last tb meeting, i'm just waiting for my key beeing added to the upload keyring ;)
<tseng> oh you were?
<tseng> sorry i didnt make it :)
<tseng> great news
<slomo> lol ok :) thanks :) woah i need some coffee... brb ;)
<slomo> ree
<Nafallo> tseng: I did muine. you want the debdiff on bugzilla or on revu? :-)
<tseng> i dont like the mom merged version
<tseng> show me what you did
<tseng> its on my list of things to do today
<Nafallo> tseng: k, I put the debdiff on my website ASAP then :-)
<tseng> thanks
<tseng> it is very small diff, yes?
<Nafallo> tseng: yes :-)
<tseng> right
<tseng> i think mom wanted to screw up my b-deps
<Nafallo> tseng: nope, it kept your b-deps and screwed dajobe's changed to debian/control
<tseng> well yes
<tseng> i didnt want to keep my build-deps
<tseng> or..
<Nafallo> tseng: fixed that ;-)
<tseng> not parts of them
<tseng> you know what i mean
<tseng> MOM is not smart.
<Nafallo> http://www.magicalforest.se/tmp/muine_0.8.3-5ubuntu1.dsc
<Nafallo> gaah
<Nafallo> s/dsc/diff/ :-P
<tseng> got it
<tseng> +  <dllmap dll="libmuine" target="@pkglibdir@/libmuine.so"/>
<tseng> -  <dllmap dll="libmuine" target="/usr/lib/muine/libmuine.so"/>
<tseng> where did that come from
<Nafallo> muine_0.8.3-5
<tseng> hm
<tseng> yeah I guess we did that back in /usr/share/dotnet times or something
<tseng> pkglibdir should be correct now, ok
<tseng> build-dep looks corrent
<Nafallo> dpkg -L says /usr/lib/muine/libmuine.so
<tseng> yes
<tseng> i know where it is :)
<tseng> we used to do evil things if you recall
<tseng> mangling upstream paths
<Nafallo> hehe, yea. I just remembered what that file does :-)
<tseng> ok this patch is nice
<tseng> i will take it, thank you
<Nafallo> tseng: your welcome :-)
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> firefox dies on reload again :-/
<tseng> hasnt crashed on me today
<Nafallo> tseng: have you hit CTRL+R? :-)
<tseng> yes
<Nafallo> *sigh* I hope it's not amd64 specific :-/
<tseng> testing muine
<Nafallo> wfm :-)
<tseng> yeah well
<tseng> as a responsible motu i need to test things before upload :)
<Nafallo> tseng: I know. I just gave you the amd64 report ;-)
<tseng> good deal
<tseng> hey
<tseng> wanna test beagle?
<tseng> apt-get source evolution-sharp, build it yourself
<tseng> and install latest beagle
<tseng> i wanna know how it does on amd64
<Nafallo> oki
<tseng> yay, thanks
<tseng> its working great for me
<tseng> better than ever.
<Nafallo> kewl :-)
<tseng> uploading
<tseng> done :)
<tseng> thanks
<Nafallo> hmm, takes longer to bring in deps without local mirror :-P
<Nafallo> s/deps/b-deps/
<tseng> look for your name on breezy-changes in a few minutes
<Nafallo> oki. I'll check my servers syslog till then ;-)
<Nafallo> nice :-)
<tseng> oh by the way
<tseng> have you noticed that album cover retreival stopped working at some point?
<tseng> it refuses to work here
<Nafallo> hmm, wfm :-)
<tseng> ok
<Nafallo> or could that be cached images?
<tseng> they are cached
<Nafallo> I need to throw them out and try again then.
<tseng> hm
<tseng> if it doesnt work
<tseng> that will suck
<tseng> oh
<tseng> just move them
<tseng> ~/.gnome2/muine/{songs,covers}.db
<tseng> swap them back later
<Nafallo> I'll take your idea instead ;-)
<tseng> bwah
<tseng> WARN: System.DllNotFoundException: libMonoPosixHelper.so
<tseng> they told me they fixed that
<Nafallo> can't fetch covers indeed
<Nafallo> hmm, muine from the console was not asmuch fun :-/
<Nafallo> Error loading plug-in InotifyPlugin.dll: An exception was thrown by the type initializer for Muine.Inotify
<tseng> yeah
<tseng> it wont work on our inotify anymore
<tseng> it uses syscalls instead of /dev/inotify now
<tseng> i dont get an exception, though
<tseng> holy crap
<tseng> beagle almost works out of the box now
<tseng> fixed hopefully the last bug
<tseng> besides getting evo-sharp built
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> beagled --debug --fg <-- right?
<tseng> yep
<Nafallo> tseng: http://www.magicalforest.se/tmp/beagled-bug.txt
<Nafallo> tseng: what is happening? :-)
<tseng> nice..
<tseng> did you build evolution-sharp like I said
<Nafallo> yepp, and installed
<tseng> so..
<tseng> what the hell?
<tseng> dpkg -l libevolution-cil*
<tseng> it looks like you didnt, i just want to be sure
<Nafallo> ii  libevolution-c 0.6.99+0.7-0ub .NET binding for Evolution
<tseng> ok :(
<Nafallo> just did that before you asked me to
<tseng> yep
<tseng> ill show that to joe
<Nafallo> oki
<siretart> /home/ftp/gst-plugins-multiverse0.8_0.8.10-0ubuntu1_source.changes:
<siretart> dscverify: MD5 mismatch for gst-plugins-multiverse0.8_0.8.10-0ubuntu1.dsc (wanted 876a800b5693208bb6aa97f284c0ec88
<siretart> +got 122bd9e1b6299d11f94c34c5f069a40c)
<siretart> Validation FAILED!!
<siretart> fyi, whoever uploaded this ;)
<tseng> was slomo
<slomo> lol nice :) well i'll retry ;)
<tseng> anyone know of a list for usb bluetooth adapters supported in ubuntu
<tseng> or linux in general
<jsgotangco> i have a taiwan-made adapter that had debs
<jsgotangco> it didnt work in hoary though
<jsgotangco> no brand either
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> figures
<tseng> http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/features.html
<slomo> hmm... i have a package where configure looks for python in some specific directories... /usr/include/python2.3 and so on... but not for 2.4... what is the best thing todo? patching configure, patching configure.ac and running autoreconf?
<tseng> im at my parents house for the weekend
<tseng> http://tseng.ath.cx/images/07-30-05_0830.jpg
<tseng> my mom got me penguin snacks
<bddebian> tseng: That's funny
<tseng> yes
<tseng> that is nice for a camera phone i think
<tseng> i just got it
<bddebian> "I like to move it, move it"...
<bddebian> tseng: Got any work for me?
<tseng> not really, sorry
<tseng> im almost caught up
<tseng> anything left for CXX transition or unmet deps?
<tseng> those are always good to work on
<bddebian> Oh yeah, I haven't looked at unmet deps for a while, thx
<slomo> sure... there are so many unmet deps atm...
<bddebian> Ahh, I should have known I could count on slomo the task master.. ;-)
<slomo> hehe i'm not really the task master ;) but that felt into my eyes because i currently have 2 packages i need with unmet dependencies ;)
<bddebian> hehe
<tseng> nice
<slomo> oh... we finally have wxwindows 2.6 it seems :)
<tseng> Nafallo:
<tseng> < joe> yeah, you need CVS
<tseng> < joe> evo-sharp was broken on 64-bit
<bddebian> \sh: Really?  Cool
<tseng> Nafallo: you need cvs on amd64, there was a 64-bit bug fix
<tseng> Nafallo: nm i have the patch from cvs pulled
<tseng> http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/evolution-sharp/evolution/ContactPhoto.custom?r1=1.3&r2=1.4&makepatch=1&diff_format=u
<tseng> Nafallo: wanna test :P
<Nafallo> tseng: sure! :-)
<tseng> Nafallo: you rock
<Nafallo> tseng: not compared to yourself :-)
<tseng> haha dude
<tseng> viewcvs did all the work
<tseng> i just clicked a few links
* \sh spend too much money today
<\sh> but laters..have to go again :(
<\sh> need to spend more money ,-)
<Nafallo> tseng: http://www.magicalforest.se/tmp/beagled-bug.txt
<Nafallo> tseng: works except that :-)
<tseng> well
<tseng> ok
<tseng> why did you enable web services
<Nafallo> I didn't?
<tseng> last i knew it had to be enabled explicitly on daemon start
<tseng> oh well
<tseng> does it index?
<Nafallo> what was it I have to export to try? :-)
<tseng> to try what
<tseng> it should index your files
<tseng> when you start beagled
<Nafallo> DEBUG: Helper Size: VmRSS=11,9 MB, size=1,02, 0,4%
<Nafallo> throws lots of those lines on me :-P
<tseng> it should be scrolling like mad
<tseng> about files, emails, etc
<Nafallo> isn't
<tseng> well suck
<tseng> oh
<tseng> that says Segmenteringsfel
<tseng> segfault?
<Nafallo> yes
<tseng> ...
<Nafallo> should probably have said that indeed
<slomo> can the colony 2 cd be used to get a clean breezy install?
<slomo> or are there any critical bugs?
<Nafallo> <hint>someone might want to add me and the other new motus to the MOTU team at launchpad</hint> :-)
<slomo> Nafallo: why? that can be done sometime in the future after we finally got upload rights ;)
<Nafallo> slomo: hehe. just doing my own duties for swedish translators and noticed there where such a team :-).
<Tonio-> hi there
<Nafallo> hi Tonio-
<Tonio-> yop Nafallo
<Tonio-> I was thinking of packaging kmldonkey....
<Tonio-> may that cause any moral issue according to you ?
<Nafallo> Tonio-: nope, we have it in universe already to :-(
<Nafallo> s:(:):
<Nafallo> 0.10-1build1
<Tonio-> ah ?
<Tonio-> I was looking but I didn't find it
<Tonio-> great
<Nafallo> ogra: morning! :-)
<netcyrax> hello
<netcyrax> w talking in #ubuntu-motu
<netcyrax> * Topic is 'Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | for reviewing (NEW or updated)? go here: http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/ | First priority: MERGING , deadline was 2005-07-21 buglist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUToMerge | http://wiki.debian.net/?EtchSlang2upgrade | HAPPY REVIEW DAY! :)'
<netcyrax> * Set by dholbach on Thu Jul 28 08:47:46
<netcyrax> <netcyrax> hello
<Nafallo> yay! firefox dies when I press on something to download :-/
<Mez> Nafallo, what version ?
<Nafallo> Mez: up-to-date breezy
<Mez> Nafallo, your X is working?
<Nafallo> yepp :-)
<Nafallo> it shouldn't?
<Mez> so breezy X works now?
<Mez> apparently it's broke
<Mez> n
* Mez is gonna be installing Breezy as soon as gparted finishes doing it's thang
<Nafallo> well, not for me anyway :-P
<DanielN> apropos qparted: is it possible to resize ntfs partitions?
<tseng> wow thats annoying
<tseng> Task: ubuntu lyx Assignee: (unassigned) => MOTU
<tseng> can we not do this?
<OsFounder> hello people
<LasseL> just checking :)
#ubuntu-motu 2005-08-05
<Octane> i am trying to get my first package going and am wondering -- should i apt-get source it (i want to craete a package for a newer version) or should i get the source from the web
<crimsun> both
<crimsun> Octane: both.
<Octane> crimsun: thanks
<Octane> crimsun: i just realized -- could use the source's /debian files for guidance
<crimsun> Octane: it really depends how you wish to learn it. You sometimes can produce an updated deb by simplying uupdating
<crimsun> a decent reference is the Debian New Maintainer's Guide
<Octane> how does one make the .install files
<Octane> i know its a general question i mean at what point do they get created
<Lathiat> .install files?
<Octane> the <package>.install
<Octane> in debian dir
<crimsun> Octane: with debhelper
<Octane> crimsun: dh_make?
<SloMoSnail> hmm... does somebody know how i can restore my umlauts, at-sign etc ;) (i've finally upgrade to breezy...)
<sebest> SloMoSnail: what is umlauts?
<sebest> @ ?
<SloMoSnail> nope... some german characters... for example an a with two dots on the top...
<SloMoSnail> but @ doesn't work too ;)
<sebest> i think i add the same problem but with french character, you have a modifier that doesn't work?
<sebest> me, it was the "shitf" key
<sebest> so i just add it back with xmodmap
<SloMoSnail> that too... but the umlauts are normally available without a modifier key ;)
<SloMoSnail> well... i have to look at it tomorrow :) i need sleep...
<sebest> try to have a look in your xmodmap file , i think it's located in /usr/share/xmodmap
<sebest> btw do you have the xmodmap binary?
<SloMoSnail> no ;)
<sebest> you need it :)
<SloMoSnail> yeah... but why isn't it installed by default anymore?
<sebest> i think it's because Xorg is in the processed of being modularized
<sebest> in breezy
<sebest> basically all these tools where in one package, and they are not in many different one, and it seems that they are not all ready
<sebest> in think it's xbase-clients that is being split
<SloMoSnail> most probably... well, at least now everything compiles again against the modularized X ;)
<sebest> i fetch my xmodmap from my hoary install
<sebest> and other xkb tools are available in xkbutils
<SloMoSnail> thanks... and good night everybody :)
<desrt> word.
<desrt> is there a way to find out who is responsible for a particular pacakge?
<desrt> (package, too)
<Burgundavia> desrt, in Ubuntu?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> i want to figure out who the master who takes care of a particular package is... but the Maintainer: just lists the debian maint.
<Burgundavia> afaik, Ubuntu is far more loose about package ownership
<Burgundavia> but generally people stick to specific areas
<desrt> ah.. so who would i talk to about getting patches into breezy's muine?
<Burgundavia> tseng
<desrt> tseng; beep.
<desrt> lots of familiar faces around here :)
<Amaranth> desrt: if the patches fix inotify i'll kiss you
<desrt> Amaranth; no such luck
<desrt> Amaranth; just some focus fixes
<Amaranth> what are they for?
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> you can't send those upstream?
<desrt> and improved tray icon behaviour, if they'll be accepted
<desrt> upstream already has them
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> shouldn't be a problem then
<desrt> they did a fairly large rewrite... but there's a one-liner that will work with the muine in breezy
<Amaranth> o_O
<desrt> well... breezy is UVFrozen
<Amaranth> universe is rather loose right now
<Amaranth> so is main, actaully
<desrt> huh
<Amaranth> basically on the day of UVF all that happens is the merge-o-matic stops getting things from debian
<desrt> ok.  the problem is, then, that the new version hasn't been released yet :)
<Amaranth> but as we go on things tighten up
<Amaranth> ah, that's always a problem
<Amaranth> please tell me the rewrite doesn't use gst-sharp
<desrt> i doubt it
<desrt> although i really wish it would
<Amaranth> Sure, if gst-sharp would ever actually release.
<desrt> :)
<Amaranth> Or, you know, build from one day to the next.
<Amaranth> it's actually so bad that sonance comes with a prebuilt DLL
<desrt> "release never, release infrequently"
<Tonio-> hi again ;)
<Tonio-> does anyone have informations about multiverse organisation and updates ?
<bddebian> What do you mean by organization?
<Tonio-> I may package a graphical frontend to mencoder, but that requires version 1.0pre7
<Burgundavia> Tonio-, what sort of info are you looking for
<Tonio-> offically release for 3 months
<Tonio-> version is old in breezy
<Tonio-> so.......... I cannot package ;)
<Burgundavia> Tonio-, you can package the new version
<Tonio-> I would just like to know how to request or submit updates for the multiverse content ;)
<Burgundavia> of mencoder
<Burgundavia> and then stick it up on REVU
<Tonio-> okay
<Tonio-> anotther problem
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<Tonio-> actually mencoder is realsed in the form of 6 or seven packages ;)
<Tonio-> I know that Burgundavia , but due to the fact that mencoder has version for all kind off processors, I may not be able to comile for all
<Tonio-> I'm confused with it ;)
<Amaranth> you don't compile anything
<Burgundavia> mencoder is part of the mplayer source package
<Amaranth> you make sure it works, upload a source package (someone does this for you), and the buildds do the compiling for all the archs
<bddebian> Still no libdebtags1-dev?
<bddebian> Holy crap, I see that UniverseUnmetDeps still needs lot o' lovin'..
<bddebian> If we are actually able to build packages on UniverseUnmetDeps, where should they go?  Do they belong on REVU or just post a link to my own archive for an MOTU to look at?
<tseng> desrt: ?
<desrt> tseng; would you accept some patches to muine?
<tseng> depends what they do
<desrt> one is a one-liner to fix focusing of the "add album/song" windows when using muine-shell
<desrt> the other changes the behaviour of the tray icon
<tseng> the one you checked into cvs?
<Tonio-> hi guys ;)
<tseng> ignore single click or something
<desrt> i didn't check any of them into cvs
<tseng> uh
<desrt> oh.  that.  ok.  so i did check that one in :)
<desrt> no.  this is something else :)
<desrt> it's more substantial changes
<desrt> left click: hide/show window
<desrt> middle click: play/pause
<desrt> right click: context menu
<desrt> + add a "quit" item to the context menu
<tseng> uh
* Amaranth likes
<tseng> how does jorn feal about this
<Tonio-> getting this during pbuilder, and I'm not able to find the package....
<desrt> + clicking [x]  on the playlist dialog doesn't close the entire app
<Tonio-> checking for Subversion headers... not found
<desrt> tseng; no idea.  he seems dead lately
<Tonio-> no -dev package concerning subversion.................
<tseng> i am used to it the way it is
<desrt> tseng; that's a suprisingly effective argument
<tseng> heh well
* Amaranth likes the new version
<desrt> tseng; but you must admit that the changes would make you happy after a day or two of adjustment :)
<tseng> it sounds like a decent idea
<tseng> but id rather them go into cvs or something first
<desrt> the focus fix patch should be an ubuntu vendor patch
<Amaranth> desrt: fork! ;)
<desrt> since it's fixed (properly) in CVS
<desrt> but the fix is quite large
<tseng> hm
<tseng> crappy
<desrt> see bug #303333
<tseng> gnome bug?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> only gnome is so buggy as to have that many :)
<tseng> im sure moz.org is comparable
<desrt> tseng; my first attachment on that bug
<desrt> i'll open an enh request for the new tray icon stuff, i suppose
<desrt> #312110
<desrt> all of my muine bugs seem to get pretty numbers :)
<desrt> btw: http://www.desrt.ca/code/trayicon/
<desrt> TrayIcon.dll.breezy has the updated functionality (toss it in your plugins dir as TrayIcon.dll)
<desrt> source is there too if you want
<desrt> TrayIcon.dll is against HEAD and is API incompat with the muine in breezy
<tseng> uh
<tseng> im not that excited about any of this stuff
<tseng> not to mention im sick as a dog, so ill look at it later
<desrt> fair enough :)
<tseng> thanks.
<|QuaD->  reviewing (NEW or updated)? go
<LaserJock> Hi all, I have a question about  packages that need .desktop files, i.e. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackageWithoutDesktopFile
<LaserJock> What exactly is needed to be done?
<Amaranth> create a .desktop file
<LaserJock> It seems kinda obvious and simple to do that I kinda thought it would have already been done
<Amaranth> well, it's very low priority
<LaserJock> well, it happens to be one of my pet peeves and I'm not much of a coder so maybe I could work on it
<Amaranth> tseng: have you ever seen http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1019 ?
<Amaranth> LaserJock: Go ahead.
<Amaranth> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ and http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/
<Amaranth> the relevant part in the spec spec is appendix a
<LaserJock> thanks for the info
<Amaranth> err in the menu spec
* Amaranth is tired
<HostingGeek> http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/ nice
<Burgundavia> Unfrgiven, is this page useful to you? Will it cause more harm than good? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch
<herve> morning
<ajmitch> hi herve
<neverstable> hello is there n y body help me about ubuntu
<sladen> lots of people, just ask!
<sladen> or better still, try #ubuntu-users and stick around for more than 30seconds
<Burgundavia> sladen, that would be just #ubuntu
<sladen> yeah, good point
<slomo> hi siretart
<tseng> Amaranth: not a fan
<tseng> hi
<Lathiat> tseng: any idea how to make a rewriterule which would put any query string on the end of the request
<tseng> Lathiat: hm no
<tseng> Lathiat: i hate mod_rewrite
<Lathiat> like match for a ?(anything) and put it in $3 so i can stick &$3 in the rewriterule
<Lathiat> tseng: heh, why ?
<Lathiat> i'm tryign to make my urls such that /stores/test/ is essentially /, the /stores/test/ is to give me the store id test so bookmarking urls etc work... whats a better way to achieve that?
<tseng> its hard to use
<Lathiat> and i thought while i was at it i might get rid of some other query stringy things
<tseng> we did redirect warez kids coming to my friends server after someone leaked the link to Gorillaz to tubgirl, however
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> ouch ;p
<Lathiat> bleh, did i mention i hate doing web development?
<tseng> hm, i like it
<tseng> but im not strictly web, i have a huge snmp engine fueling it
<Lathiat> tseng: ok how bout... how could i make a regex match that tested for ?<something> and stuck <something> in a match, but the ? doesnt need to be present
<Lathiat> i really need to learn to speak regexs one day
<tseng> in sed i would use s:foo:bar:g
<tseng> not sure if/how that translates to mod_rewrite :/
<Lathiat> umm like
<Lathiat> a replacement isnt  what i want
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> oh well
<siretart> hi folks
<Mez> lo
<\sh> what r we doing with the xfce4 stuff?
<slomo> \sh: afaik the xfce team works on that... ogra said me to leave alone the xfce stuff ;)
<\sh> slomo: ok then :) so I can try to fix the other stuff *grmpf*
<\sh> slomo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/i/imms/2.0.3-2ubuntu3/
<slomo> \sh: good work :D
<\sh> slomo: at least
<\sh> hmmm...does anybody have a logitech quickcam?
<\sh> quickcam express ?
<\sh> usb?
* mitsuhiko has one but no breezy
<\sh> mitsuhiko: u tried it with gnomemeeting?
<mitsuhiko> \sh: the cam doesn't work with ubuntu :(
<\sh> it should with the drivers
<mitsuhiko> next week i will install breezy and check this
<\sh> i'm trying now
<\sh> grmpf...doesn't work...no /dev/video...
<\sh> well..I just created the devices...but even then :(
<herve> \sh, is it related to the message that just arrived at the ubuntu-devel list?
<\sh> no...I just loaded it
<\sh> but it doesn't work as expected
<Tonio-> hi everyone
<Tonio-> trying to package kdesvn, a frontend for svn, and I receive this during configure :
<Tonio-> checking for Subversion headers... not found
<Tonio-> I haven't been able to find such a package in hoary or breezy....
<herve> probably some package like subversion-dev or libsvn-dev
<Tonio-> no dev package for subversion....
<herve> if you know a file name its missing
<herve> it would be easy to find
<herve> I mean from what package this missing file comes
<Tonio-> libsvn-dev ahhhhhhhh I didn't chek with svn instead of subversion ;)
<Tonio-> let me try
<Amaranth> libsvn0-dev - development files for Subversion (aka. svn) libraries
<Amaranth> *cough*
<Tonio-> nice ;)))))
<Tonio-> it seems I was tired when trying
<Tonio-> or maybe just stupid !!
<Tonio-> very good thanks, I repackage immediatly
<gradzac> inetd is the standard superserver for ubuntu, right?
<gradzac> i'm asking cause shouldn't the xinetd package be marked to replace inetd??
<Treenaks> no
<Treenaks> they can run together, and don't share files
<gradzac> but does it make sense to have both on the same system?
<Treenaks> that's nto the point... its _possible_ to run both at the same time with no ill effects, so it's allowed
<gradzac> is xinetd/inetd something that has been discussed in the past?
<zyga> gradzac: didn't xinetd have a funny license?
<gradzac> zyga: yes, it appears so.....definately not GPL
* zyga would prefer apple's startup service instead of .?inetd
<Amaranth> launchd is crack for linux
<Amaranth> for one, it uses plists
<Amaranth> and XML
<Amaranth> which only works for apple because they use plists and XML for _everything_ so it's expected
<zyga> Amaranth: plists?
<zyga> Amaranth: I for one, welcome our XML overlords...
<Amaranth> http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/PropertyLists/Concepts/XMLPListsConcept.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/20001011-BBCBDBJE
<Amaranth> i've spent way too much time messing with plists, so i'm probably biased
<Amaranth> but i hate them
<gradzac> A Redhat version I used had a gnome GUI for chkconfig that I really liked
<zyga> Amaranth: why exactly?
<gradzac> and I liked chkconfig in general
<Amaranth> zyga: because i had to figure out wtf iTunes was doing with them and then write a parser
<gradzac> I wish debian/ubuntu used that
<zyga> Amaranth: I ment, why do you hate them?
<Amaranth> i just answered that
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> I don't grok your approach but that's fine
<zyga> Amaranth: what was it parsing apart from xml?
<Amaranth> the iTunes Music Store uses plists as a communication protocol
<zyga> it looks like a simple serialization stuff for objc foundation stuff
<Amaranth> sure, the hard part was figuring out what iTunes does with what it receives and what it sends out, which is why i say i'm biased
<zyga> I see now
* herve is going to have a cat next weekend!
<Mo42> hi! i have done a package for gnomeradio and would like put it in universe. is that possible?
<siretart> Mo42: great! of course we want it!
<Mo42> the source package and a binary for amd64 is at http://mo42.ath.cx/ubuntu/sources/gnomeradio/
<siretart> Mo42: if you think your package is ready for inclusion (build dependencies are correct, builds in pbuilder and are linda/lintian clean) you are welcome to upload it to revu, our reviewing tool!
<Mo42> well, linda seems to be broken on breezy/amd64...
<Mo42> but lintian has no error, but a warning because there is no manpage
<Lathiat> s/linda/everything
<siretart> at the first glance, your package seems fine
<siretart> Mo42: do you have a gpg key?
<Mo42> and it builds in pbuilder (looks like the build-deps are fine) and SloMoSnail tried to compile it on ppc and that seems to work, too
<Mo42> siretart: yes
<siretart> coool!
<siretart> Mo42: give me your keyid, then, I'll add you to the revu keyring, then
<Mo42> siretart: 80E0C374
<Mo42> the packages are all signed with that key
<siretart> Mo42: great. I added you to the revu keyring. you may proceed with uploading it now
<Mo42> how do i do that?
<siretart> Mo42: have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<siretart> I tried to explain that there as good as possible
<Mo42> oh wait... i have copied the description from the homepage and have not asked for permission...
<Mo42> perhaps i should ask the author before that
<siretart> hm. no, I think that description is ok
<Mo42> okay
<herve> ++
<siretart> Mo42: please use "debuid -S -sa" (or dpkg-buildpackage
<siretart> with same options)
<siretart> Mo42: your upload didn't include the orig.tar.gz
<Mo42> siretart: sorry, but have already fixed that
<Mo42> and uploaded it again with orig.tar.gz
<siretart> yes, great
<siretart> I will have a look at it tomorrow, now I really need to get some sleep :(
<Mo42> okay, thanks!
<SloMoSnail> and i'll vote for it later ;)
<SloMoSnail> gn8 siretart
<siretart> gn8 folks
<Mo42> gn8 siretart
#ubuntu-motu 2005-08-06
<SloMo> gn8 everbody
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/x11/gtranscode -  "transcode Pakage not available" - should something like this be reported somewhere?
<crimsun> already reported in malone iirc
<crimsun> you can compile transcode manually
<crimsun> it may be in hoary-extras of ubp, too
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/586
<CarlFK> thanks
<majic> okay, did apt-cdrom and added my cdrom to apt. Trying to do "pbuilder create --distribution hoary" to set up the chroot env to build packages however pbuilder is still complaining that it cannot find the cdrom. Anyone have this problem? The docs on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto doesn't describe this problem
<majic> I have the cdrom inserted and mounted and it's in my /apt/sources.list, when I do run "pbuilder create --distribution hoary" it errors out when trying to find stuff that is on the cdrom.
<crimsun> hmm?
<crimsun> you must not have edited your sources.list
<majic> I tried removing the cdrom line in /apt/sources.list and it still complained
<crimsun> I presume you mean the sources.list for your pbuilder
<CarlFK> I have the transcode source (I have been building tc from source for years) - what does it take to make a .deb?  (guessing there is a URL I need to read)
<crimsun> apt-get build-dep transcode
<CarlFK> crimsun - um.... after ./configure && make?
<crimsun> no, before
<crimsun> majic: did you edit ~/.pbuilderrc ?
<majic> yes
<crimsun> majic: you don't need to pass --distribution
<majic> I was following along on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<majic> maybe that's not the best tutorial
<bddebian> Worked For Me (tm)
<bddebian> :-)
<crimsun> majic: did it create the base.tar.gz successfully?
<majic> not yet. I was editing the wrong sources list. I presume I need to remove the cdrom entry.
<crimsun> yes
<majic> I'm rerunning pbuilder now
<bddebian> crimsun: You know much about UniverseUnmetDeps?
<crimsun> bddebian: I haven't looked at it lately
<crimsun> (sec)
<bddebian> I mean, if I "fix" something, should I put it on REVU or just make a note on that page?
<bddebian> not being an MOTU that is
<crimsun> oh, if you're not a MOTU I presume it needs to go through REVU
<crimsun> \sh probably will clarify
<majic> I appreciate the help crimsun, this time it worked. I'm sure if I had a few more days experience using Ubuntu I would have had enough common sense to have removed that line myself.
<majic> I spun my wheels for over an hour doing the same crap over and over with the same error =)
<bddebian> crimsun: OK, thx
<crimsun> majic: oh don't worry, I got tripped up by 99update-notifier for a bit
<crimsun> after a while it becomes monotonous setting up pbuilders :)
<CarlFK> building tc - autoreconf -f -i  "aclocal: configure.in: 26: macro `AM_PROG_AS' not found in library"
<crimsun> did you libtoolize?
<CarlFK> um.. is that a verb? ;)
<majic> I'm going to attempt to fix the Ruby package to the latest stable release [1.8.2] , I'm probably biting off more than I can chew but we'll see.
<crimsun> CarlFK: it's both a verb and a command (ugh)
<CarlFK> my tc installs have been on RH and gentoo - first time on ubuntu
<crimsun> CarlFK: did you check if transcode is in hoary-extras?
<CarlFK> not to mention I never quite know what I am doing ;)
<crimsun> will save you quite a bit of time if it is in that repo
<CarlFK> indeed.  I don't see it in http://packages.ubuntu.com - where is extras?
<bddebian> crimsun: Are you taking care of the xfce stuff on MOTUToMerge?
<crimsun> bddebian: Jani and I are, yep
<crimsun> bddebian: those will all be moot after the merge from os-works
<bddebian> Ah OK
<CarlFK> using deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted - I get transcode: Depends: libavifile-0.7c102 (>= 1:0.7.38.20030710-1.2) but it is not installable
<CarlFK> it that fixable, or is it build from source time?
<crimsun> I don't know if hoary-extras is built from breezy
<CarlFK> im working on a hoary box
<crimsun> ah, it's in hoary/universe
<crimsun> check apt-cache policy libavifile-0.7c102
<CarlFK> whoops, this is a breezy box... doh
<CarlFK> they are both desktop boxes - I got confused ;)
<CarlFK> libavifile-0.7c102:   Installed: (none)  Candidate: (none)  Version table:
<crimsun> you don't appear to have hoary/universe enabled on that install
<CarlFK> I can do that?
<CarlFK> on a breezy box?
<crimsun> I wouldn't.
<CarlFK> this is kinda a play box, so as long as it doesn't catch fire I am not to worried about it getting screwed up
<crimsun> Breezy has libavifile-0.7 in universe
<crimsun> it looks like you'll need to pull the source for transcode from hoary-extras and tweak debian/control, then compile it yourself. You'll need libavifile-0.7-dev
<CarlFK> why hoary-extras and not cvs (which I allready have)
<CarlFK> I know:
<CarlFK> i need debian/control, which is in the hoary-extras package, right?
<bddebian> It's in all debian/Ubuntu packages :-)
<Amaranth> hoary-extras doesn't have source
<CarlFK> im getting dizzy
<crimsun> CarlFK: you don't _have_ to use hoary-extras. I simply suggested that in case it was compiled. Looks like you'll have to compile it manually regardless.
<Amaranth> gradzac: You're from Omaha?
<CarlFK> ok, which brings us back to libtoolize, which I ran, and still get "aclocal: configure.in: 26: macro `AM_PROG_AS' not found in library"
<gradzac> do you have autoconf installed?
<CarlFK> yes
<crimsun> what version of automake?
<CarlFK> automake (GNU automake) 1.4-p6
<ajmitch> afternoon
<crimsun> afternoon, ajmitch
<crimsun> CarlFK: I don't know offhand if you'll need to upgrade automake versions (~1.9)
<CarlFK> yup - tc readme: To do this you need _recent_ versions of autoconf (>= 2.59), automake (>= 1.8) and libtool (>= 1.5)
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<CarlFK> ah, the ver is in the package name... automake1.8
<crimsun> indeed
<CarlFK> and I have to apt-get remove autoconf too.
<CarlFK> er
<CarlFK> automake
<gradzac> anyone know if someone is working on updating the version of Glade in ubuntu??
<Amaranth> to what?
<Amaranth> the latest release is 2.10.0, which we have
<gradzac> ahh...my bad, there is a glade-2 package
<CarlFK> ah, the ver is in the package name... automake1.8 ;)
<CarlFK> it should just know
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> how does apt automagically know what you're compiling and what version of automake it needs to give you the correct version?
<CarlFK> automagic.
<CarlFK> im just kidding
<crimsun> Amaranth: alternatives
<CarlFK> there should be an autohell package that installs all of them
<CarlFK> and then a script that tries each version untill something works
<crimsun> autohell_0.1 is NEW
<CarlFK> that way I would have 0.0 chance of knowing what is going on.
* crimsun kids
<CarlFK> as opposed to this "I think I got it" feeling that leads to hours disapearing
<gradzac> Amaranth: yes, I live near Omaha
<Amaranth> gradzac: Cool, my grandparents live there.
<gradzac> CarlFK: automake, autoconf....all give me headaches
<gradzac> Amaranth: hopefully you are some place that is not as hot/humid as it is here
<Amaranth> gradzac: haha, Sioux City, Iowa
<Amaranth> so yeah, it's just as hot and humid
<gradzac> yup :(
<Amaranth> well...hi from 100mi north! :)
<gradzac> Amaranth: heh...didn't know they had the internet in Iowa :)
<Amaranth> *smack*
<CarlFK> Carrier Pigeon Internet Protocol
<gradzac> thats a messy protocol....it drops packets all over the place
<CarlFK> heh
<bddebian> heh
<Lathiat> hahaha
<Lathiat> that just made my day
<CarlFK> according to http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1149.txt that is an audit trail.
<gradzac> oh yeah...I forgot there was an RFC for that :)
<CarlFK> there is a way larger version of this somewhere
<CarlFK> or maybe not...
<ajmitch> hello \sh
<Burgundavia> \sh, if I feed you .desktop files, will you do the package editing stuff (I don't have time to play with learning that right now)
<ajmitch> \sh: I'm just reverting the c++ lib rename on libsdl-sound1.2 if you don't mind :)
<\sh> Burgundavia: sure..
<\sh> ajmitch: thx
<\sh> *argl*
<ajmitch> as it's one of a number that export a C interface
<ajmitch> annoying, I know
<\sh> ajmitch: it was written on the list ,-)
<ajmitch> yeah, but we've got a different name than debian now
<bddebian> \sh: Got any suggestions of things for me to look at next?
<\sh> bddebian: did u get any mail from katie concerning pmock?
* ajmitch will have to find out how many others have this problem :)
<\sh> ajmitch: when it's not a c++ lib, I think it's correct to revert it
<bddebian> \sh: No, I don't think so
<ajmitch> \sh: well, it's a C++ lib
<\sh> bddebian: please check, when your email addr is whitelisted by elmo
<ajmitch> but doesn't export the symbols as that
<ajmitch> thanks to our friend extern "C"
<bddebian> Aren't only MOTUs whitelisted?
<\sh> eeks
* bddebian is still confused
<\sh> bddebian: no everybody who contribute to universe should be whitelisted
<bddebian> Do I contribute? ;-)
<\sh> bddebian: because only whitelisted email addresses will get replies from katie if the package is accepted or not, even when it's a sponsored upload
<\sh> bddebian: yes
<\sh> bddebian: you can ask stoopid questions, dude :)
<\sh> ajmitch: then revert it pls :)
<ajmitch> \sh: doing so, it was already noted as that in bugzilla :)
<ajmitch> since the debian maintainer questioned the transition
<\sh> bddebian: I'm just curious cause I've uploaded pmock with your changelog entry, and I don't receive any mail from katie, cause it would send you the mail if it's accepted or not, and I didn't receive any mail from breezy-changes
<\sh> Burgundavia: u r refering to my mail on ubuntu-devel (couple of minutes ago?)
<bddebian> \sh: Ah, OK.  Am I to request whitelisting from elmo?
<Burgundavia> \sh, yes
<\sh> bddebian: wiki.ubuntu.com/Uploads
<\sh> Burgundavia: I thought so..I should shut the fck up early in the morning ;)
<Burgundavia> \sh, I beat you. Why not to blog when very tired --> http://www.advogato.org/person/Burgundavia/diary.html?start=21
<\sh> Burgundavia: oh I blogged as well this morning...giving a nice trackback to Jorges Plaxo article ;)
<ajmitch> gah
<ajmitch> thanks for reminding me that I haven't wasted enough time reading planets today :)
* ajmitch goes & reads blogs
<Burgundavia> ouch
<\sh> funny ideas I have in the early morning hours...I'm mental ill I think totally paranoid
<Burgundavia> that plaxo stuff is evil. My attitude towards non-free stuff is gradually hardening
<\sh> ajmitch: lol
<bddebian> \sh: It says maintainers should request whitelisting??
<\sh> bddebian: yes you're as well a maintainer...cause u r contributing with your name and email address..
<\sh> only keyring stuff is for approved motus
<ajmitch> yay, new monopod release
<bddebian> You guys are damn confusing :-)
* ajmitch will have to bug tseng 
<\sh> as I said, I have mad cow desease *lol*
<\sh> ok...last cigarette and then shower and rushing to work
<ajmitch> ok \sh  :)
<bddebian> mmm, cigarette...
<\sh> bddebian: But u don't want to get rich? creating a case against the tobacco industry or something like that? ;)
<bddebian> Hell no.  I take responsibility for my own actions
<\sh> bddebian: good american boy  *rotfl*
<bddebian> hmmm
<\sh> bddebian: I was just making a joke about those people, who have cancer and were creating cases against philip morris ,-) "Hey, I just smoke 60 years of my life...i didn't know that it can kill me"
<bddebian> Aye
<\sh> "and now, I'm just dead, but u r at fault, u evil phillip morris"
<bddebian> \sh: So if I start looking at unmet deps again and I can "fix" one, where do I put it?  REVU?
<\sh> bddebian: no..put it on the wiki page
<\sh> with your and stuff..provide at least a debdiff somewhere..if you need webspace, ask me pls :)
<bddebian> \sh: Does anyone look at that? ;-P
<\sh> bddebian: what do u think? *blink*
<ajmitch> no, we spend all our time here talking :)
<\sh> ajmitch: not me...I'm sitting half naked in front of my laptop and I wanted to go and have a shower..but anyways...I will go later to work ,-) nobodies rushing me and I'm not on the run
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> time for me to write some more scripts tonight, comparing library names in debian & ubuntu :)
<Burgundavia> somebody asking for a gnome-power-manager backport
<bddebian> Ack
<\sh> jesus...
<ajmitch> I think we'll revert any c++ unneeded transitions, and rebuild packages that depend on them
<ajmitch> painful, but less pain than doing it later
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well look at libgdal1 :-)
<\sh> whats with libgdal?
<\sh> whats with libgdal1?
<ajmitch> I don't see any libgdal1
<bddebian> Dunno but grass depends on it and it libgdal1c2 now :)
<\sh> yes right
<ajmitch> ah there we go..
* bddebian ++ ;-)
<\sh> bddebian: so recompile
<\sh> gras
<\sh> s
<ajmitch> bddebian: probably just one of the main apps that need rebuilt, unless you're sure that it's a C interface
<ajmitch> s/main/many/
<bddebian> \sh: Not if ajmitch is going to rename it :-)
<\sh> bddebian: no..he's not renaming it
<bddebian> ajmitch: I haven't looked at it that close yet
<ajmitch> bddebian:  I'm only going to revert renames on those libs that didn't need renamed
<ajmitch> doing otherwise would be stupid :)
<bddebian> Heh
<ajmitch> and would cause \sh to hunt me down
<\sh> hehe
* ajmitch can't wait to get a semi-decent speed for DSL
<\sh> bddebian: before u start with unmetdeps..you should read
<\sh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyToolchainTransition
<\sh> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CxxLibraryList
<\sh> most of the apps on unmetdeps have unmetdeps cause they need some rebuild love cause of the cxx transition
<ajmitch> rebuilds are mostly done by those who can upload
<\sh> but u have to check as well the changelogs...cause doko rebuild some already
<ajmitch> since it's only a changelog entry in most cases
<ajmitch> I find it easiest to look on my gmail account
<\sh> and a buildX to the version
<ajmitch> nice & simple to search breezy-changes there ;)
<\sh> I'm not allowed anymore to use gmail in germany..cause of shitty trademarks of a german idiot...who prevent google of spreading gmail to germany ,-)
<\sh> s/of/from/
<ajmitch> ouch
<ajmitch> hasn't someone been to his house & 'visited' him?
<\sh> ajmitch: problem is..he's not living in germany, but on some island...he knows why ,-)
<\sh> bloody stupid rich child with no brain
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> bddebian: good news
<ajmitch> gdal looks like it might be another C interfaced lib :)
* ajmitch just noticed that packages.qa.debian.org has entries for 'Patch from ubuntu' down the side
<\sh> ok...gdal.h is c callable
<ajmitch> yes, as well as a number of other headers
<ajmitch> I haven't done any exhaustive review of the headers that get installed or the library symbols
<\sh> I hate this
<\sh> all the work for nothing...but anyways..false positives
<ajmitch> it's ok..
<ajmitch> most of the work that was done was very useful
* bddebian will just sit on his hands then :-)
<\sh> ok...have to rush now...shower, leaving for office
<bddebian> Later \sh, I'm leaving for bed :-)
<\sh> cu later
<ajmitch> bye
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<\sh> bddebian: have a good night :)
<bddebian> Thx
<\sh> later ajmitch
<crimsun> I really should install ccache
<\sh> re
<ajmitch> hey \sh
<ajmitch> welcome back :)
* Treenaks watches robitaille do lots of bug things
<robitaille> Malone needs so much love...
<Burgundavia> Treenaks, does malone spit out to a mailing list?
<Treenaks> Burgundavia: no, it sends mail cc: everyone
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> for all the MOTU stuff
<robitaille> I have been assigning universe packages to motu...so a lot of cc emails  have been going around.  Sorry about the spam.
<Burgundavia> be glad you are not still subscribed to the wiki
<Burgundavia> been spamming those people as well
<Treenaks> robitaille: no problem... malone needs a special header to filter on thouguh
<Treenaks> though
<robitaille> Treenaks: the "from" header seems to always come from xxxx@bugs.launchpad.ubuntu.com
<Burgundavia> at least it comes from a decent email now
<Treenaks> robitaille: yes, but I hate the From: header :)
<Burgundavia> before it use to come from no-reply, which made sorting impossible
<robitaille> but I'm now going to bed.  So I'm done for the night :)
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: only dholbach & I are crazy enough to be subscribed to the whole wiki, right?
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, robitaille was
<ajmitch> ah
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, you are going to get about 300 more emails in the next few days
<ajmitch> malone does have the X-Generated-By: Launchpad (canonical.com)
<ajmitch> I can handle it :)
<Treenaks> ajmitch: yes, but I want malone mail to be different from other launchpad mail :)
<Burgundavia> Treenaks, if you don't like their email handling, bitch about it
<ajmitch> Treenaks: heh, I don't get any other launchpad mail :)
<Treenaks> Burgundavia: what do you think I'm doing? :P
<Burgundavia> file a bug in malone about it
<ajmitch> Treenaks: what other lp mail do you see?
<Treenaks> ajmitch: uh.. not much really :)
<Treenaks> ajmitch: not yet anyway...
<spafbnerf> HURROAW
<spafbnerf> erm.
<spafbnerf> i want to package games, for ubuntu... whats the process to get them included in universe? :)
<Treenaks> spafbnerf: the preferred way is get them into debian first
<Treenaks> but otherwise, read wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ajmitch> new packages get put up for review, we take a look at them when we can
<Amaranth> good night all
<ajmitch> night Amaranth
<spafbnerf> coolio, thx chaps...
<spafbnerf> there r sum real nice titles which r missing from the packages ;)
<CarlFK> apt-get build-dep transcode && ./configure && make
<CarlFK> now what?
<CarlFK> there isn't a motu mail list or news group?
<tseng> no.
<tseng> ubuntu-devel
<CarlFK> k
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs/586
<CarlFK> how do I add info?
<CarlFK> or shoudl I post to -devel and cc bigsmoke
<robitaille> CarlFK:  https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/586  then click on "add a comment"
<CarlFK> thanks
<robitaille> actually it is "New comment on this bug"....
<CarlFK> i figured that out ;)
<CarlFK> now that I got the transcode souce to compile, how do I make a .deb?
<robitaille> CarlFK: if you are going to work on #586, maybe the bug should be assigned to you :)
* robitaille has been assigning dozen of Malone bug in the last few hours to try to clean things up
<CarlFK> sure... sign me up
<CarlFK> or do I sign me up?
<siretart> CarlFK: it would be great if you could attach an .debdiff with the modifications you did to the sourcepackage. at least try to describe what parts you had to change
<CarlFK> no changes
<robitaille> CarlFK: #586 is now yours :)
<CarlFK> oh boy...
<CarlFK> so this deb thing... crimson lead me to belive it was "easy" and then left ;)
<majic> CarlFK: I'm currently reading over the docs on how to build packages: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ there is alot of information to digest and it doesn't look all that easy from a n00b perspective...
<CarlFK> crimsun!!!
<bddebian> Howdy
<majic> bddebian: hello
<bddebian> Hello majic
<CarlFK> majic - thanks for the link - reading it now
<majic> CarlFK: I got spoiled using Gentoo where there are about a bazillion developers and shit gets fixed before you even realize it was broke...
<majic> so as far as building packages I'm a complete n00b
<majic> but I want to get into working on stuff for Ubuntu
<CarlFK> ditto, ditto
<bddebian> Heresy
<bddebian> :-)
<majic> I'd like to help fix the Ruby package, I got the src and started looking over it but currently don't know where to begin to help out
<majic> bug # 12613
<majic> the ruby package looks quite complex from my initial observation lots of patches and stuff. Can't figure out why they aren't just using the standard source package for 1.8.2 instead of a beta with a bunch of patches
<CarlFK> is there a list of the packages I need to isntall?
<bddebian> CarlFK: For what?
<CarlFK> without the comments, somehting I can cut/paste after an apt-get command
<majic> CarlFK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources , I'm using pbuilder
<bddebian> ogra: Who is responsible for the UniverseUnmetDeps wiki page?
<robitaille> note for anyone with admin access to MOTU's launchpad team page (https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/motu), there is  a typo in the description on that page ("oneas" instead of "ones")
<tseng> bddebian: everyone
<bddebian> tseng: What I mean is, who can make sure that the list is updated/correct ?   I.E. who generated the list?
<tseng> probably dholbach
<bddebian> Ah, OK
<tseng>  but you can make sure it is updated and correct
<bddebian> tseng: I'm not sure how he generated it, that's part of why I was asking :-)  I wonder if he used "apt-cache unmet" ??
<tseng> i gues
<tseng> with some awk and stuff
<bddebian> Aye.  That's my problem.  My regexp-fu, awk-fu, etc is severely lacking so I'm not sure the best way to rip out the "suggest" broken deps vs. the real broken deps :_)
<tseng> apt-cache unmet | grep -v Suggests: | awk {'print $2'}
<tseng> you mean this?
<tseng> daniel should put the commands he runs at the top of the file
<tseng> for consistancy
<bddebian> tseng: I hate you :-)
* bddebian feels st00pid as always.. :-(
<tseng> bddebian: sorry.
<tseng> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/shellsrptg/
<tseng> if you have time for a book, this one looks really good
<bddebian> tseng: I'm kidding, I appreciate it.  THere is sooo much I need to learn. :'-(
<tseng> grep -v = show things that dont match the next arg
<tseng> awk is dead easy
<tseng> print $2 = print the second column
<bddebian> I actually knew the grep -v part but I am totally clueless wrt awk :-)
<bddebian> Heya Mez
* bddebian is leary to start on UniverseUnmetDeps again..
<Mez> hey bddebian
<DanielN> hrmpf
<DanielN> i couldn't sign on to REVU
<siretart> DanielN: did you upload any package? what is your email you used for uploading packages?
<DanielN> uploading? i haven't any uploading privileges
<DanielN> ah
<DanielN> you mean uploading to revu
<DanielN> i tried with my wiki account
<siretart> DanielN: revu is not connected to the launchpad, I use my own userdatabase ;)
<DanielN> ok
<DanielN> then i can order an account? :)
<bddebian> Which reminds me, I still haven't gotten a confirmation on my signed CoC??
<siretart> DanielN: you give me your keyid, I add you to the keyring, you upload a package, bang, you have an account ,)
<DanielN> ok just a minute
<Mo42> siretart: that reminds me that you wanted to review my gnomeradio package ;)
<siretart> Mo42: sorry, not today :(
<DanielN> siretart, arghs.. which one is the key-id again?
<Mo42> siretart: no problem...
<Mo42> btw: is there a way for a non-motu to help with UniverseUnmetDeps?
<DanielN> siretart, B8F706B7 could this be possible?
<siretart> DanielN: http://pgp.surfnet.nl:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&fingerprint=on&search=0xB8F706B7
<DanielN> ok
<siretart> DanielN: done, you may upload now
<DanielN> thanks siretart :)
<Mez> Mo42, yes, make debdiffs and send them to a MOTU ro review and upload
<Mo42> okay, thanks... i will have a look at the list...
<Mo42> seems that the list is a bit out of date...
<Mo42> kile is on that list but i am using it on breezy/amd64 ;)
<Mo42> same with gxine...
<bddebian> Mo42: It is out of date.  Use: "apt-cache unmet | grep -v Suggests: | awk {'print $2'}" (with thanks to tseng :-) )
<Mo42> okay, thanks
* bddebian calls forth dholbach..
<ogra> bddebian, we just phoned.. i think he'll show up today :)
<dholbach> hellas
<DanielN> revu is stucking :/
<dholbach> oh it's still REVIEW DAY!
<dholbach> SUPERB!
<bddebian> ogra: OK :-)
<bddebian> Hey, speak of the devil :-)
<bddebian> Hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey bddebian, how's it going?
<siretart> DanielN: why?
<siretart> huhu dholbach
<dholbach> hi siretart
<ogra> dholbach, nope its transition, fix unmet deps, day... :)
<dholbach> that's everyday :)
<dholbach> oh, it's motu report day
<siretart> DanielN: you just uploaded http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=288, did you?
<bddebian> dholbach: Fine thanks.  You?
<DanielN> siretart, i don't come on REVU.. it's stucking
<bddebian> dholbach: How did you generate the UniverseUnmetDeps list?  DId you use apt-cache unmet?
<dholbach> let's gather some comments for the MOTU report! how is life? being in motu land? these days? :)
<dholbach> bddebian: yes
<bddebian> dholbach: Can we (you?) update the list?  I think it's stale :)
<bddebian> Or I can do it if you like
<dholbach> bddebian: and just listed the source packages
<dholbach> bddebian: i can do that, no problem
<bddebian> dholbach: Thank you
<dholbach> just gather some comments on MOTU to do some serious recruiting :-p
<bddebian> ??
<dholbach> where's the motu marketing department? :)
<dholbach> bddebian: i'm writing the motu report every month to show how   C O O L   it is to be part of the story
<dholbach> :)
<bddebian> Heh
<dholbach> (ok and to report... actually)
<bddebian> You don't want my opinion then :-)
<dholbach> of course
<dholbach> you're part of MOTU land
<bddebian> Not yet :-)
<siretart> bddebian: you are nearly a motu, you do nearly the same stuff as the people how have to upload their work ;)
<dholbach> of course - you hang out with us all day and do some serious work - even if your name doesnt show up on breezy-changes - you should chang that
<bddebian> Well, my only issue/concern is knowing getting a good idea of what to focus on and cross contaminating work.  For example some packages cross between UnmetDeps and Merge
<bddebian> s/knowing//
<dholbach> bddebian: you do better work than a bunch of motus who were already approved :)
<bddebian> I do? :-)
<dholbach> yes
<bddebian> dholbach: OK good, thanks.  Now what should I work on? :-)
<dholbach> is everything fixed already? :)
<bddebian> I'm stuck on MOTUToMerge for now.  I was thinking about going back to UniverseUnmetDeps?
<Mo42> i have a package with unmet dependencies that just need to be rebuild. what should i do now?
<dholbach> Mo42: make sure it really builds and works you want it to, add a debian/changelog entry, do a debdiff, upload it to somewhere, tell elmo/infinity to add your name to the whitelist, let somebody upload the package with applied debdiff
<bddebian> Mo42: My understanding is post your stuff (including debdiff) somewhere and put it on the UniverseUnmetDeps wiki page for an MOTU to review
<dholbach> REVU is fine too, ticking it off on the list (universeunmetdeps) is cool too
<siretart> dholbach: for such small debdiff, I don't think that revu is that well suited
<dholbach> ok
<bddebian> Gah, I was told not to put it on REVU.. This is what I'm talking about dholbach.  There isn't much "consistency" on HOW things should be done :_)
<siretart> in the current for, I try to improve that with revu2
<bddebian> Just "constructive criticism" btw :)
<siretart> current form
<dholbach> bddebian: you can always do it in a million different ways :)
<dholbach> bddebian: i just realized that i have too many locally installed packages, which make the output for universeunmetdeps a bit unsuitable :/
<Mo42> is it save to edit the wikipage now? or are you updating it atm?
<bddebian> dholbach: Well I mean as far as putting it in front of an MOTU. :-)
<siretart> bddebian: you could try creating or improving a wiki page describing HOW things should be done, so if anyone tells you otherwise, point him to that page .)
<dholbach> Mo42: go ahead
<bddebian> siretart: I don't feel comfortable since I am not an MOTU yet.  I certainly don't want to try to drive policy.
<Mo42> oh well, just forgot that i have to do a changelog-entry first...
<dholbach> bddebian: somebody will correct you and there's always #ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-devel@ or the motu-meeting
<siretart> bddebian: just go ahead and poke someone about that. It's ok..
<dholbach> bddebian: and in a lot of spaces there is a lot of policy to be still done :)
<bddebian> OK
<bddebian> bbiam
<dholbach> ok... what happened in the last month in motu land? :)
<Treenaks> dholbach: Well, we decided we weren't necessary anymore, and disbanded.
<Treenaks> :P
<Treenaks> dholbach: how's your uni stuff going?
<dholbach> Treenaks: i see - i'm going to report that :)
<dholbach> Treenaks: fine, still a lot to do, but i'm doing progress thanks - how are you?
<Treenaks> dholbach: I'm fine.. really waiting for vacation now :)
<dholbach> cool :)
<dholbach> when will it be?
<Treenaks> dholbach: sept 03 - 16 (of which 3 - 5 I'll be in Berlin)
<dholbach> cool
<bddebian> Treenaks: lol
<Mo42> okay, added debdiff for gltron to unmetdeps wiki page
<bddebian> Mo42: Did you actually use debdiff to generate the debdiff?
<Mo42> yes
<Mo42> why do you ask?
<bddebian> Hmm, debdiff has been b0rked for me, I'll have to try it again
<bddebian> Heya jbailey :-)
<jbailey> Heya Barry
<siretart> do you know what makes me sad: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user-german/2005/08/msg00100.html (sorry, german)
<Mez> german makes you sad/
<Mez> ?
* bddebian no sprechen ze deutch ( I'm sure I chopped that sentence to shit ) :-)
<siretart> german m*r*ns like the one who posted that..
<ogra> bddebian, s/chopped/funnyfied
<ogra> :)
<bddebian> :-)
<dholbach> siretart: forget about trolls
<siretart> sorry for violating the coc. I shouldn't have said that..
<dholbach> siretart: forget it :)
<siretart> dholbach: you are right. but I find that very offending :(
<bddebian> Hmm, I haven't gotten acknowledgement of my signed CoC yet, does that mean I can lambast everyone?? :-)
<dholbach> siretart: it is, but it just drains energy
<jbailey> ogra: I have this problem that in Spanish when I say "No habla Espanol" my accent is good enough that they don't beleive me.
<Mez> > > hello Ludwig, > > > > is Debian. here > > hello Felix - and here are tolerant humans.  Thus I am rather intolerant in the reference to the Judas Linux.  -- MfG etc..  Werner Mahr registered Linuxuser:  295882
<bddebian> jbailey: :-)
<Mez> is what I cna understand of it
<jbailey> ogra: For some reason in Germany when I said "Ein Nein Schprech Deutsche", I didn't have the same trouble...
<ogra> jbailey, hehe
<Mez> siretart, what are they basically saying?
<ogra> jbailey, but it brings acrross what you mean *g*
<Amaranth> yay, wxwidgets2.6
<jbailey> ogra: Totally.  =)
<ogra> Amaranth, now fix the apps :)
<bddebian> heh
<Amaranth> ogra: haha
<Amaranth> ogra: if someone still hasn't fixed vlc by the time i've got smeg 0.8 finished consider it done
<ogra> heh...
<bddebian> Amaranth: I think doko grabbed vlc from bugzilla from me
<ogra> Amaranth, how's your OS situation ? do you have a running ubuntu now ?
<Amaranth> yeah, i'm back to normal
<Amaranth> fully upgraded breezy, minus 40GB of stuff
<ogra> bddebian, yes, doko has a lot of sparetime to fill since he assigned me gcompris
<bddebian> heh
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg-devel/loading_everything.png <--shouldn't take too long
<Amaranth> i redid in one day what took me a month to do last time
<doko> ogra: Je n'ais pas compris  ;-P
<ogra> :-p
<highvoltage> HELLO. I can't create a debian package to save my life. I've decided to change that, and that's why I'm here.
<bddebian> highvoltage: Welcome then :-)
<highvoltage> bddebian: thanks!
<ogra> highvoltage, so it looks like you found the right place then ;)
<bddebian> I am going to update the UniverseUnmetDeps list with dholbach 's script if that is OK with everyone?
<ogra> bddebian, sure, go ahead
<dholbach> bddebian: what do you do about the old entries?
<bddebian> dholbach: The old entries?
<dholbach> the old page, the packages the people said they were working on? :()
<dholbach> :)
<bddebian> I will update manually :-)
<dholbach> ok, let's go :)
<Nikopol> highvoltage: I'd start here if I were you: http://old.gpul.org/colaboraciones/dnmg/
<dholbach> Nikopol: could you link that on  PackagingTips ?
<Nikopol> sure
<dholbach> super
<sivang> hey dholbach
<dholbach> ok, stick your hand up, who will be in one of the next TB meetings to go for MOTU? who belongs to the motu hopefuls?
<sivang> dholbach: I heared that some work was done to have an ubuntu specific packaging guide, right?
<dholbach> hey sivang
<dholbach> sivang: tseng and ajmitch were working on it AFAIK
<Nikopol> dholbach: Actually it's an older version of the dnmg from the one already there.
<Nikopol> but I found it simpler ;)
<dholbach> :)
<sivang> dholbach: ah cool, becasue the new maintainer guide is not something to learn too much from , a mere intro nothing more
<bddebian> dholbach: Maybe me
<sivang> dholbach: how many packages do you need to have uploaded before you can be at the TB meeting ?
<dholbach> sivang: we don't have a package number - it's more how comfortable the team in general feels with that person
<bddebian> We are using the Dungeon Masters Guide for packaging?? ;-P
<dholbach> hahaha
<Treenaks> bddebian: roll a d20
<bddebian> Treenaks: rofl
<dholbach> bddebian: ok... that's one motu hopeful, who else?
<Treenaks> You successfully package the software!
<bddebian> hahaha
<majic> Nikopol: that link isn't working for me
<highvoltage> Nikopol: thanks
<Nikopol> mmm - working fine here....
<Nikopol> highvoltage: it is an old version of that but it's less full of extra information than the newer one
<majic> weird, it's working now.
<Nikopol> and hence easier to follow for the first packaging experience
<Nikopol> majic: :) - ah well
<dholbach> highvoltage: PackagingTips on the wiki is good too
<majic> there is an updated version of this that I was reading this morning on the debian website
<highvoltage> dholbach: ok. i'll bookmark all these pages, looks like a lot of reading.
<dholbach> highvoltage: you'll be fine, apt-get source some other packages, use dh_make and set up a pbuilder :)
<Nikopol> majic: yeah - it's an old version but it's missing all the replete little details a complete beginner doesn't really need to blow his head with
<Nikopol> dholbach: what files is it you actually need to upload?
<dholbach> Nikopol: .orig.tar.gz .dsc, .changes and .diff.gz
<dholbach> phone.. brb
<Nikopol> dholbach: ok - straight into Tomboy :)
<CarlFK> what is the difference between building a pacage for ubuntu vs debian?
<majic> Nikopol: ah.. that will serve me well then
<Nikopol> majic: yeah. It took me ages to sift through the current version - there's too much details, caveats, outlandish outcomes and all that to give you a clear walkthru (IMHO)
<majic> I've been spinning wheels for 2 days trying to figure out how to go about fixing a package that is currently broke in my opinion... Lots and lots of mundane details to sort through...
<Nikopol> majic: I'm starting with a very simple program to start off with
<Nikopol> what are you packaging?
<majic> trying to fix the broken Ruby 1.8.2 beta package, trying to update it to 1.8.2 final
<Nikopol> majic: wow - that's a lot of work I suspect! Good luck with that...
<majic> yeah, which is why I haven't made it very far =)
<majic> and the bug report isn't being  updated very much in bugzilla which would lead me to believe that it's not a very important thing to fix at the moment. But it affects Ruby on Rails 0.13.x which is why I want to fix it.
<majic> it'd probably be easier to backport the Debian package as they have a working final 1.8.2 version of Ruby. But I don't have the experience yet to do that.
<Mo42> i have a package (tagtool) with unmet dependencies, and a simple rebuild fixes that. should the next version be ...-1ubuntu2build1 oder -1ubuntu3?
<Mo42> sorry, forget that ;)
<Mo42> there is already a debdiff on the wikipage for that ;)
<bddebian> OK, what's the quickest way to replace <cr/lf> with ", " in a file? :-)
<Amaranth> some nasty perl?
<bddebian> Bah, all I need to do is read each line and dump it out to line1, line2, line3.  I should be able to shell script that shouldn't I?
<Amaranth> perl -i.bak -ple 's/\r\n|\n\r/, /g' file
<bddebian> Nope
<bddebian> :-(
<ogra> Amaranth !!
* ogra shades his eyes from the evil
<ogra> bddebian, awk ?
<Amaranth> ogra: I asked a perl freak for it, I dunno how it even works. :)
<bddebian> ogra: I'm read awk man page right now :-)
<ogra> Amaranth, yes, thats a feature of this language ;)
<ogra> Amaranth, typically the guy who gave it to you doesnt know it either ;)
<Mo42> bddebian: still trying to find a solution? or did Amaranth's perl-fu work?
<bddebian> Mo42: No the perl stuff didn't work, trying to use awk :-)
<Mo42> i have also tried it with perl... and finally have a working solution
<Mo42> perl -e'while (<>) { chomp; print ($_ . ","); }'
<Mo42> (and the best thing: i even understand that *g*)
<CarlFK> I don't think awk is going to do it.  - it works with one line at a time, not the whole blob of text (i think)
<majic> Mo42: we all know perl coders don't write code that can be understood =)
<Mo42> majic: i do not expect someone else to understand that ;) and i am NOT a perl coder ;)
<CarlFK> bddebian - tr "\n" ,
<CarlFK> pipe your file throught that
<CarlFK> hmm, I am assuming your cr/lf turns into newlines
<CarlFK> what is cr and lf in octal?
<CarlFK> 15 and 13?
<bddebian> Mo42: That worked perfectly, you DA MAN
<bddebian>  :-)
<Mo42> nice ;)
<jamessan|work> CarlFK: 12 and 15 in octal.
<CarlFK> thamks
<CarlFK> tr "\012\015" ,
<CarlFK> i think - I don't have a crlf file to test on
<CarlFK> nope - that replaces the cr/lf with ,,
<bddebian> OK, UniverseUnmetDeps is updated, though I need to double check the list.. :)
<CarlFK> tr -d "015" |tr "\012" ,
<CarlFK> there
<CarlFK> few days late, but there.
<jamessan|work> what if you're working on a mac file?
<bddebian> CarlFK: Good job :-)
<tseng> dholbach: Unfrgiven is working on it
<CarlFK> bddebian - did you try it?
<slomo> hi all :)
<zAo^> lo slomo
<tseng> huh
<tseng> zao is like my favorite band ever
<zAo^> tseng, :-)
<slomo> yeah zao is fine :)
<highvoltage> never heard of them
<zAo^> hehe
<crimsun> CarlFK: pong?
<zAo^> good to hear so :)
<highvoltage> Hi Riddell
<bddebian> CarlFK: No, I used Mo42's perl :-)  Sorry
<bddebian> Slomo!!!
<slomo> bddebian! *hug* :)
<slomo> dholbach: did you get my mail?
<dholbach> tseng: ok
<dholbach> slomo: yes
<bddebian> Wow, I get a hug? :-)
<dholbach> but i'm still on the phone
<slomo> dholbach: ah ok, sorry
<slomo> bddebian: sure ;)
<dholbach> dont worry
<bddebian> slomo: Thanks, I didn't think anyone here loved me.. ;-)
<Amaranth> *hug*
<Amaranth> :P
<highvoltage> bddebian: i think you're okay.
<bddebian> Aww,thanks guys :-)
<bddebian> What is External supposed to mean on UniverseUnmetDeps??
<chillywilly> barry you are teh sux
<chillywilly> I mean...hi
<chillywilly> :)
* bddebian slaps chillywilly with a trout
<bddebian> WTF is up with my wiki-links??  I just edited UniverseUnmetDeps and both my MOTUToMerge and PBuilderHowTo links are jacked.. :-(
<CarlFK> crimsun ping
<doko> ogra, and anybody, who works with wxwindows2.4 and wxwidgets2.6: read the changelog, use wxversion, if you want to use a specifc wx version.
<CarlFK> crimsun - I am off to the store for an hour or so.
<bddebian> Can someone please look at: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUMergeTips if they get a second.  It's very minimal but I need to know if I have anything REALLY wrong :-)
<bddebian> Where'd everybody go? :-)
<slomo> bddebian: here :) i'll have a look at it right now
<highvoltage> i'm stil here. almost bed time though.
<dholbach> so what did i forget: http://ubuntu.gplan.info/motu-report.html
<dholbach> your last chance to add a comment, a section or yourself to it - i surely forgot one or the other thing
<dholbach> ( because i wasnt here so much :-( )
<\sh> evening
<\sh> *yawn*
<bddebian> Heya \sh
<bddebian> dholbach: Looks good
<bddebian> \sh: Check out MOTUMergeTips if you get a sec and tell me how far off I am :-)
<dholbach> ah... forgot categoryMotu
<\sh> dholbach: when we have the virtserver for revu we can get rid of the wiki pages ,-)
<slomo> hi \sh :)
<\sh> bddebian: wow good work dude :)
<\sh> hey slomo :)
<siretart> dholbach: report looking great!
<slomo> dholbach: imho the report is complete and correct :)
<dholbach> thanks a lot, siretart, bddebian - any additions?
<dholbach> honestly who in this room isnt mentioned on it?
<\sh> what report?
<dholbach> http://ubuntu.gplan.info/motu-report.html
<bddebian> dholbach: You forgot that \sh is MOTUMerge hero.. ;-)
<dholbach> highvoltage: yeah... i saw you here for the first time, which means, i'm not here often enough - we haven't been introduced. who would be so kind? :)
<\sh> dholbach: good one :)
<ogra> dholbach, yes, you shopuld demote 2/3 of this report to praise \sh and the merge
<highvoltage> dholbach: i'm new, so it's okay :)
<slomo> bddebian: change dpkg-buildpackage / debuild to pbuilder in your wikipage :)
<dholbach> highvoltage: how and when did you get here? - nice to meet you
<highvoltage> dholbach: allow me to introduce myself.
<slomo> bddebian: and the build-dep stuff can be removed
<highvoltage> My name is Jonathan Carter.
<\sh> ogra: shut the fck up...I'm really glad not to be named ;)
<ogra> dholbach, highvoltage is my right hand for edubuntu ;) and the community master there
<dholbach> oh COOL!
<highvoltage> I learned to read by typing up little basic programs on my zx-spectrum when I was 6.
<\sh> ogra: btw..g'evening :)
<slomo> bddebian: other than that it's fine
<ogra> \sh, hey
<\sh> I have a brain crisis
<highvoltage> i god my first "big" computer when I was 10, and started using Windwos 3.1 and MS-DOS.
<bddebian> slomo: It's a wiki, fix it :-)
* bddebian hides
<dholbach> highvoltage: where do you live?
<highvoltage> i got offended by windows and microsoft, and I'm on a personal war to destroy them by the time i'm 30.
<slomo> bddebian: please fix it yourself ;) i'm currently too busy :(
<highvoltage> i'm in South Africa.
<\sh> dholbach: another idea would be to have something like the Gentoo Weekly Newsletter ...on the wiki ,-)
<\sh> highvoltage: where there?
<dholbach> highvoltage: cool - and you're cracking on edubuntu?
<highvoltage> in Cape Town, durbanville to be exact. a few streets away from sabdfl's mother.
<dholbach> \sh: MOTUReportDraft on the wiki would be cool - everybody could just toss something there, something (s)he most cared about
<bddebian> slomo: But I don't use pbuilder :-)
<\sh> ogra: u didn't tell that highvoltage is another reliable source of biltong ,-)
<bddebian> slomo: Well I use pbuilder login :)
<ogra> \sh, aww, i forgot... so sorry....
<highvoltage> hehe
<\sh> highvoltage: I think I drove through this area...I'm not sure
<slomo> bddebian: you should use pbuilder every time you fix a package ;) otherwise it's not garanteed that the build-depends are ok
<highvoltage> yes, I will be hacking at edubuntu soon. ogra is a good mentor.
<highvoltage> \sh: did I see you at the TSF offices last year?
<dholbach> highvoltage: he and mvo pushed me in here as well :)
<highvoltage> ogra++
<\sh> highvoltage: no...i visited ZA in 2003
<ogra> :=
<ogra> :)
<\sh> highvoltage: but 5 weeks is not enough
<dholbach> highvoltage: nice to have you here - i added you to report as well :)
<highvoltage> \sh: where are you located?
<highvoltage> kewl :)
<\sh> highvoltage: germany :) couple of KM next from ogra or dholbach ;-)
<\sh> i mean a couple depends now..100 km is nothing for ZA rules
<highvoltage> hehe
<ogra> highvoltage, he sits between dholbach and me ... we can poke him from two sides ;)
<\sh> highvoltage: now many km was it from durban to joburg? 600? 800?
<highvoltage> hehe
<highvoltage> i think durban to jo'burg is about 800.
<\sh> ogra: yes :) do it :) do it :)
<bddebian> dholbach: What is External supposed to mean on UniverseUnmetDeps?
<highvoltage> jo'burg is about 1150km from me.
<dholbach> bddebian: no idea
<\sh> highvoltage: yeah...sitting in a mercedes with 5 ppl and travelling 800 km is quite enjoying ,-)
<bddebian> Ohh, who wrote that page? :-)
<highvoltage> geez
<dholbach> bddebian: the wiki :)
<\sh> highvoltage: we drove the garden route from port elizabeth to cape town...with a stop in hermanus
<highvoltage> ok. i really need some sleep. thanks to all for the warm welcome. i have a real good feeling about this.
<bddebian> Gnight highvoltage
<highvoltage> \sh: wow, that sounds like punishment
<\sh> highvoltage: good to have u with us
<dholbach> highvoltage: that's nice to hear - sleep tight :)
<highvoltage> goodnight!
<\sh> highvoltage: well...I saw the wales ;-)
<dholbach> ok, last call http://ubuntu.gplan.info/motu-report.html - anything else? :)
<slomo> gn8 highvoltage
<highvoltage> \sh: i saw one falling from the sky, with a pot of petunias
<\sh> highvoltage: 42 ,-)
<dholbach> :)
<\sh> rotfl
<slomo> lol
* highvoltage goes to bed now
<bddebian> Does anyone know what External is supposed to mean on the UniverseUnmetDeps page??
<\sh> dholbach: please mention doko as the worst breezy-changes spammer ever,-)
<slomo> bddebian: nope... i had the same question ;)
<bddebian> hehe
<dholbach> \sh: noooo, he wouldn't like that :)
<\sh> yes
<bddebian> Where is doko?
<\sh> dholbach: I named him a maniac in between the cxx transition
<\sh> so it's ok ,-)
<dholbach> \sh: and if i live close to him, i shouldn't spoil the .. erm ... neighbourship :)
<\sh> doko is external
<\sh> doko: ping
<bddebian> WTF does that mean??
<\sh> doko: what do u mean with external
<\sh> doko: and excuse the maniac ,-)
<\sh> and spammer
<bddebian> moi?
<dholbach> sent off
<\sh> bddebian: no
<\sh> lets have a look
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> serious problem now.
<\sh> something is wrong with one of kopetes plugins...and xmms
<doko> ?
<\sh> doko: on UniverseUnmetDeps you are named under "External". That means?
<\sh> bddebian: yes to openswan and gcc-3.4
<bddebian> Uhh?  Oh, the wiki :-)
<\sh> bddebian: and yehia i have my fingers in this crappy piece of software
<bddebian> Bah, why do I even try.. :-)
<ogra> StephanHermann is replaced by gnuradio-core ??
<\sh> eek
<\sh> ogra: please ,-)
<ogra> i didnt know there was so much AI in gnuradio-core that it chould replace \sh
<\sh> hihi
<\sh> ogra: believe me son...gnuradio-core will replace us all...
<ogra> lol
<\sh> such a crappy code again
<bddebian> \sh: So should I just sit idly by and watch you fix them all? :-)
<\sh> bddebian: NO!
<\sh> bddebian: take my packages :)
<\sh> bddebian: i didn't touch them at all until now
<\sh> ogra: oh...did I say I signed a new private mobile contract?
<bddebian> \sh: Bah, I can't actually FIX anything, I just generate a lot of text ;-)
<\sh> bddebian: wow..you should start a weblog and write funny stories ;)
<slomo> bddebian: at least it's text which can fix the stuff later ;)
<bddebian> heh
<Mo42> oh? i just looked at the UniverseUnmetDebs wiki page history... the "External" table has been added by StephanHermann in revision 25 ;)
<\sh> Mo42: that is not true
<\sh> I never add an "External" to something
<Mo42> well, that's what the wiki says... or i am stupid ;)
<bddebian> Mo42: He was drunk at the time.. ;-P
<Mo42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps?action=diff&rev1=25&rev2=24
<Mo42> and rev 25 was done by "StephanHermann"...
<\sh> argl
<\sh> yes
<\sh> *headbang*
<\sh> cause doko rebuild a lot
<\sh> damn
<Mo42> cool... seems that i am not stupid (just started to beleave that *g*)
<\sh> how can I forget
<\sh> everything has a reason...even my mental illness
<\sh> *shakinghead*
<\sh> ogra: I need holiday
<\sh> s
<ogra> \sh, first enhance gnuradio-core, i doubt it can replace you already ;)
<\sh> ogra: tell me something about ooc2
<\sh> oo2c ?
<\sh> so about the oberon2 to C compiler
<ogra> heh, never heard about it
<\sh> ogra: NaN is not defined is the error on ppc
<slomo> \sh: just take some holidays or at least this weekend :) you've done sooo much good stuff in the last days...
<\sh> but NaN is defined on all other archs
<\sh> slomo: I have a juniper training (last week of this month...so I'm not here) and directly after this training I'm 2 weeks off
<\sh> dholbach: btw..treenaks comes to berlin as well.
<dholbach> \sh: yeah
<\sh> dholbach: so I will come to berlin :)
<Mo42> i think it's time to go to bed now... writing an exam for university tomorrow...
<sistpoty> hi folks
<Mo42> so good night everybody....
<slomo> gn8 Mo42... see you tomorrow :)
<sistpoty> gn8 Mo42
<Mo42> ah, btw: hi sistpoty ;)
<bddebian> Later mo42.. Bah
<slomo> bddebian: haha... you were to slow ;)
<\sh> grmpf
<bddebian> I'm ALWAYS too slow :-)
<\sh> bddebian: that said my ex-wife to me too
<bddebian> Oh, that's usually the opposite problem with women. ;-)
<bddebian> And on that note, I should probably go home..  Talk to you later folks..
<\sh> http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/69-Plaxo,-free-to-use-online-address-book.html
<\sh> I think I kicked someones feet
<\sh> stacy martin -> plaxo privacy officer commented on my blog entry
<whiprush> heh
<\sh> whiprush: u read it?
<whiprush> yeah
<dholbach> did anybody already see redhats impressions of the world as it exists today: http://www.redhat.com/g/promos/second_intelvid_050726.png ?
<\sh> lol
<\sh> this is understatement
<\sh> dholbach: please blog ,-)
<slomo> dholbach: lol... what a big world we have ;)
<dholbach> i was aiming on the east-west-germany part? who of you spotted that as well? :-p
<\sh> dholbach: is it not ip dependend?
<whiprush> I don't know, you find who painted all of europe blue and you've got your man.
<slomo> dholbach: hmm, i haven't noticed that... but thats freaky ;) where have they found this map? =)
<\sh> whiprush: hmmm...it shows europe...so fiona phelps has something to say ,-)
<dholbach> slomo: it's 15-16 years old :)
<\sh> european marketing department of redhat ,-) surrey, uk
<\sh> I worked for this department :(
<dholbach> \sh: you should blog about it, i'm too tired to blog :)
<\sh> dholbach: tomorrow morning ,)
<\sh> in the mornings I have my best jokes at start
<dholbach> excellent :)
<\sh> actually we have too much stress right now at ISH...
<dholbach> me motu reports, you marketing jokes :)
<slomo> hm i would do too when i had more time ;)
<\sh> looks like everything is breaking
<whiprush> dholbach: you should blog your motu reports also!
<dholbach> whiprush: you think so?
<whiprush> yep
<whiprush> tons of people read planet
<\sh> yep
<whiprush> good way to generate buzz.
<\sh> whiprush is right
<dholbach> you're the expert
<whiprush> i get tons of comments since I got on planet ubuntu.
<dholbach> i should think about it - but it's always a bit much, isnt it?
<whiprush> nah
<dholbach> hmmhmmhmhmhmhm
<\sh> dholbach: u r not paying for traffic ,-)
<dholbach> people reading planet shouldnt be worried about traffic :)
<whiprush> plus normal users get to find out more about what motus do an stuff.
<\sh> http://stats.blogweb.de/linux/
<\sh> dholbach: serving the blog is a hard job...check july ,-)
<\sh> Jul 2005  12354  10987  656  287  8690861  383003  340621  20345  8901  269416690
<\sh> the last data is KB
<Amaranth> 269MB in a month?
<\sh> 5  1308  2,11  253,44 Gb  /uploads/02-Ubuntu_Talk-Mark_Shuttlewort...
<\sh> Amaranth: GB :)
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> whoops
<slomo> \sh: you're famous :) i just had 31033 kb this month
<\sh> 1308 hits on this special url
<Amaranth> damn no one goes to my blog anymore
<\sh> slomo: my feed brings 83,77MB in july, the frontpage only 49MB
<Amaranth> my all time high was a week of 1000 people a day
<Amaranth> on saturday i only had 21 people
<\sh> 1  11039  9545  826  389  8271391
<\sh> daily usage :) so today ,-)
<\sh> last entry is KB
<\sh> 389 visits
<\sh> and only today: 10  42  1,60  7,78 Gb  /uploads/02-Ubuntu_Talk-Mark_Shuttlewort...
<\sh> only the video
<\sh> hard stuff
<dholbach> ok, i'm off again
<\sh> I think I made last month 3/4 of the 2TB freetraffic
<dholbach> see you soon guys
<\sh> dholbach: tell us when u r finished with your thesis
<slomo> bye dholbach :)
<dholbach> 18.8. i will hand it in, ~ 2.9. will be presentation
<\sh> dholbach: 2.9 starts my holiday ,-)
<dholbach> and inbetween i will move and get back to trier to help my dad with another project :/
<\sh> it's a good sign
<dholbach> i'll be busy :)
<slomo> i'll leave now too... see you all next sunday :)
<sistpoty> cya slomo
<dholbach> good luck slomo - when is the exam?
<dholbach> hey sistpoty :)
<sistpoty> hi dholbach
<slomo> dholbach: it's tomorrow 9:00-12:00... and after that i directly drive in holidays :)
<dholbach> slomo: i'll keep my fingers crossed :)
<sistpoty> good luck and good holiday ;)
<slomo> thanks all :)
<\sh> slomo: good luck :)
<slomo> when there's something importing... i'll read my mails the last time tomorrow afternoon ;)
<slomo> important even
<ajmitch> morning all
<ogra> evening ajmitch
<majic> hello ajmitch
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<dholbach> hey andrew
<\sh> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> so what's up?
<\sh> I will go to bed..now
<\sh> terrible days of office work will come..*grrr*
<ajmitch> ah, evil
* ajmitch has to be off to work soon
<sistpoty> gn8 \sh
<\sh> g'night guys...tomorrow more
<ajmitch> night \sh
* ajmitch spots a new MOTU report
<ajmitch> hmm, you didn't mention \sh nearly enough
<dholbach> this was a bit recruiting-centric, ok :)
<dholbach> \sh knows we all love him :)
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> what about sending to the sounder list as well? :)
<dholbach> i sent it to -news as well
<dholbach> now to my blog and sounder as well?
<dholbach> people will flame me
<ajmitch> ok, just to the blog
<dholbach> that's like bradb leaving his business cards everywhere :)
<ogra> with wrong phone numbers on them :)
* ajmitch wishes he had business cards :)
<dholbach> ajmitch: bradb will surely give you some of his :)
<CarlFK> ajmitch http://www.vistaprint.com - I have a box - very handy for dropping in fishbowls
<ajmitch> nah, I want some of those special ubuntu business cards
<whiprush> ajmitch: me too
<whiprush> I believe members can get a set.
<ajmitch> that's what we heard at UDU
<whiprush> We bought a domain for our loco so we have cool emails now.
<whiprush> http://www.ubuntudetroit.org
<whiprush> check it!
<CarlFK> neat
<dholbach> looks COOL
<dholbach> goodnight
#ubuntu-motu 2005-08-07
<majic> here is a rather dumb question, how can I download a source package from breezy to my hoary box? Do I need to add line to my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Lathiat> majic: you could add a breezy deb-src line
<Nafallo> majic: yes. breezys deb-src.
<Lathiat> and perhaps pin everythign to hoary and use apt-get -t breezy source <package>
<Nafallo> hmm
<majic> is there an easier way to do it? Like just going to a ftp site? I just need one source package
<Nafallo> Lathiat: thanx ;-)
<Lathiat> majic: sure you could fetch it off an ftp site
<Lathiat> and then dpkg-source -x
<Lathiat> probably easier just to add a breezy deb-src
<Lathiat> apt-get sourc eit
<Lathiat> and take the line back out again
<Lathiat> :)
* majic googles to find the ftp site for breezy source packages...
<Nafallo> majic: http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Nafallo> majic: saves your googling
<majic> hmm, I've been all through archive.ubuntu.com and cannot find actual source packages
<crimsun> majic: they're in the same location as the others
<majic> where are the actual source packages stored?
<Nafallo> majic: http://archive.ubuntu.com/pool/main/g/gaim for example
<Nafallo> majic: .dsc .diff.gz .orig.tar.gz
<majic> no wonder, I was not looking in pool... duh!
<majic> silly me
<Nafallo> Lathiat: thanx for -t, will save me apt-cache madison's ;-)
<Lathiat> Nafallo: :)
<majic> Nafallo, I appreciate that info
<Nafallo> majic: no problem :-)
<majic> here is a hypothetical question. Say for instance the Breezy Ruby 1.8.2 package works in Hoary with no ill effects, what is the process for getting that package backported to Hoary? Just curious about the process.
<tseng> uh
<tseng> we already did that
<Lathiat> where is it?
<Lathiat> i could do with that
<tseng> its awaiting processing
<Lathiat> ah neat
<Lathiat> someone let me know when it ends up somewhere
<Lathiat> :)
<majic> ah, damn
<majic> I'm building it now =/
<majic> hehe
<majic> anyway that's awesome news
<Mez> Lathiat, majic we're waiting on elmo to shove it in backports
<Lathiat> backports exists now?
<Lathiat> cool
<tseng> sure.
<Mez> Lathiat, yeah has done for a while
<Lathiat> anythign actually in it? :)
<Lathiat> man im so asking for trouble
<Lathiat> im currently running jfs and reiserfs on my laptop
<Lathiat> ... neither has failed me so far. :)
<majic> damn, here I was trying to fight for the fix for the ruby package and all I had to do was wait a little while longer... If I wasn't a complete n00b to packaging for Ubuntu I could have helped out more than just pissing on the mailing list and the bugzilla.
<Lathiat> heh
<sebest> Lathiat , all of this on top of lvm, itself on top of a soft raid 5 :)
<Lathiat> well not in my case :)
<Lathiat> im more worried about jfs than reiser
<Lathiat> its gone through a few unclean shutdows too
<Mez> majic, actually you "pissing" was what made us poke it into backports
<Lathiat> seems to work
<Lathiat> but my laptops install is currently on jfs because i felt liek doing somethign different :)
<sebest> these days using ext2 is also being different :)
<Lathiat> well i swear by ext3
<Lathiat> never failed be once
<Lathiat> but on less important things i like to play
<majic> Mez, I wasn't trying to be like that though. I really was trying to help. I've been reading the damn debian maintainers guide all day
<majic> hehe
<sebest> the other day i had to use ext2r0, didn't know about it before
<majic> it's gonna take a few more days before I can grasp all this stuff
<Mez> majic: dont worry: It's nice to have something like that inb backports
<Mez> means we are slightly worthwhile
<majic> this is awesome news.
<majic> so what's the best way to get into helping out with the Ubuntu development? Is it all about package maintaining, or is there other work that can be done?
<crimsun> majic: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community
<majic> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> np
<robitaille> majic:  there is quite a few things you can do to help: write docs, answer questions of users, help with bug reports in either Malone or the Bugzilla.  I'm still supposed to learn packaging one of these days, but other stuff keep taking up my time :)
<majic> Great! Hey robitaille... I think I saw some of your blogs on planet.ubuntulinux.org =)
<robitaille> yeah, I try to write the odd blog entry; haven't had so much interesting stuff to write about recently.
<tseng> me neither
* ajmitch doesn't want to waste everyone's time by putting up a blog
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<tseng> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> afternoon
<tseng> robitaille: as a side note on that article, i more or less had to beat relevant parties into putting that info on the wiki
<tseng> robitaille: it didnt just freely flow there.
<whiprush> good luck on wednesday tseng.
<majic> is there a site similar to gentoo-portage that tells what's new in the repositories?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Any more word on the lib cxx trans issue?
<ajmitch> bddebian: ?
<bddebian> ajmitch: The whole c2 thing you discovered the other day? :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: you have any idea how much checking that will take? :)
<bddebian> Nope, I'm clueless remember ;-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: to do it properly would require looking at the installed headers of each of them
<bddebian> Eeks
<Amaranth> damn
<Amaranth> i was just about to tell him the answer to his question
<bddebian> How do you force the distribution to dput ?
<gradzac> quick question on the UniverseUnmetDeps page...the goal is to recompile the package and then upload it to REVU?  Do we want to add ubuntu to the version?
<bddebian> Apparently they don't want them on REVU if I understand it.  Just post the debdiff and any other related files somewhere and add a link to the wiki page
<gradzac> ok, and someone will grab them and update the archive?  Do I need to add ubuntu to the version?
<bddebian> I think it depends on if you had to make any changes.  If it built as-is, I would say no. But, be warned, I don't know much :-)
<gradzac> niether do I :) at least as far as handling these packages for ubuntu is concerned
<gradzac> bddebian: so if you are new to working on ubuntu, where did you start working?
<bddebian> gradzac: I started fumbling around. :-)  I added a new package to REVU, worked on UniverseUnmetDeps, then went to the merge stuff, and now trying to get back to UniverseUnmetDeps
<gradzac> I figure I can work the unmet deps...it is right about my knowledge of making packages
* crimsun weeps and gnashes his teeth
<gradzac> ok, so I just took a package I have worked with on debian....madman...and built it on ubuntu.  So the build depends got updated and the version now has ubuntu1 on the end of it.  If I throw this on my website can someone take a look?
<bddebian> crimsun: What's the matter?
<bddebian> gradzac: They "should" :-)
<ajmitch> gradzac: we're just going to duplicate what you do, sinec we don't upload binary packages
<crimsun> fixing vlc is a PITA
<bddebian> crimsun: Ahh
<crimsun> I've got it pbuilding, though
<ajmitch> doing a rebuild is nothing more than tacking a build1 changelog entry on, and pushing it to tbe buildds
<gradzac> ajmitch: ok, so just putting the package and my name on the wiki takes care of that...or something else (the wiki doesn't really say)
<gradzac> sorry for my ignorance on this process...
<bddebian> gradzac: afaik, only MOTUs can upload (which kicks it to the buildds).
<gradzac> bddebian: I guess my main question is this....by working on the unmet dependencies am I saying "yes, I built this package on hoary using pbuilder and it worked fine, so send it to the buildd" or am I rebuilding the package and putting it somewhere for a MOTU to upload
<bddebian> gradzac: Well you shouldn't be building it on hoary to begin with ;-)
<gradzac> ok, breezy then :)
<bddebian> gradzac: Ohh, hoary pbuilder.  Is your pbuilder breezy?
<bddebian> But essentially you are rebuilding the package and putting a debdiff somewhere for an MOTU to review, merge and upload
<ajmitch> there's only going to be a debdiff if there are changes
<bddebian> Aye, good point
<bddebian> This is what I hate about this process.  It is very poorly defined :-)
<ajmitch> so write down some of what we tell you
<ajmitch> since the process only develops as we get into it
<bddebian> I get 10 different answers from 10 different MOTUs :-)
<ajmitch> the MOTU team was only formed part-way through the hoary cycle
<ajmitch> I was one of the early ones, and that was near the start of the year
<gradzac> ajmitch: I'd like to update the wiki, once I make sure I understand the intent of the unmetdeps page
<ajmitch> seems like a long time now, but it's only been a few months :)
<gradzac> bddebian: my pbuilder is in the process of becoming breezy as we speak :)
<ajmitch> gradzac: the purpose of the page is to tell us what doesn't install
<ajmitch> we don't know what the problem is until we look at the package
<ajmitch> it's usually just a rebuild
<gradzac> ajmitch: understand on the rebuild...the package I am playing with built with no problem and just updated the build dependencies
<ajmitch> ok
<gradzac> ajmitch: when I put the package name on the page I'm saying, "this package is good to go", right?
<ajmitch> things like updated build dependencies can be put somewhere
<ajmitch> well, only if you marked it as that :)
<gradzac> hmmm....so the packages that are listed on the page under "These need love" don't build on breezy?
<bddebian> Damnit, why did dput put my package in incoming instead of breezy??
<bddebian> gradzac: Yes
<gradzac> *ding*, so the light comes on in my clouded mind....now I get it, sorry guys
<ajmitch> UnmetDeps don't install
<bddebian> gradzac: Well, don't install on breezy.  They "might" build :-)
<ajmitch> they usually build fine
<gradzac> I need a machine with breezy installed to work on unmet deps
<ajmitch> or a chroot
<gradzac> well I have the pbuilder chroot
<ajmitch> but yes, installation is what we're testing here
<gradzac> is breezy equivalent to running unstable with debian?
<schweeb> close to it, yes
<schweeb> it tends to be more actively broken
<bddebian> heh
<gradzac> yeah, thats what I was worried about :)
<ajmitch> debian unstable spreads out the breakage over a longer period
<ajmitch> in a 6 month release cycle, we get a lot more fun
<ajmitch> since things need to be done & tested in a shorted time
<gradzac> the 6 month release cycle is one of the things that interested me about ubuntu in the first place
<bddebian> Is that what you call it? :-)
<gradzac> that and it installed *perfectly* on my new thinkpad
<gradzac> not to knock sarge cause I think that would have installed fine as well
<gradzac> ok, how do I make debdiff give me the diff format that people are posting on the unmetdeps page?
<bddebian>  debdiff <old>.dsc <new>.dsc
<crimsun> gah
<crimsun> vlc is going to ftbfs due to libpostproc-dev being in multiverse
<bddebian> Doh
<crimsun> I think I got around this by adding libavcodec-dev to build-conflicts
<bddebian> Bah, I'm going to bed.  Gnight folks
<bddebian> Good luck gradzac :-)
<gradzac> bddebian: thanks
<gradzac> goodnight all...thanks for the patience with my questions
<tseng> dudes
<tseng> robot101 likes my dpatch post
<sivang> tseng: what's robot101 ?
<tseng> sivang: he ran debianplanet.net
<sivang> tseng: ah, where can I read your dpatch post?
<tseng> http://tseng.ath.cx/log/?p=7
<sivang> tseng: hehe, I felt the same when I started munging with dpatch :)
<sivang> tseng: nice post, are you still working on the new ubuntu new maintainer guide? :)
<tseng> no, Unfrgiven is
<Lathiat> heh cool i just figured out that alt+right click on a window brings up the metacity window
<Lathiat> thats handy
<Amaranth> Lathiat: heh, i figured that out when inkscape wanted to use alt
<Lathiat> Amaranth: heh
<tseng> what is this assigning bugs to MOTU business
<Burgundavia> tseng, robitaille was doing that
<tseng> im not sure how thats productive
<tseng> probably going to make me procmail bugs to somewhere else
<Treenaks> tseng: well, if they're assigned to MOTU, you get a list on your personal info page
<Treenaks> tseng: on launchpad
<tseng> meh.
<tseng> i dont like working on random packages, i have plenty I "own"
<tseng> Lathiat: i like alt+drag
<tseng> Lathiat: easier on trackpad
<Lathiat> tseng: yeh me too i use it *all* the time
<Lathiat> also with shift
<tseng> when im on windows
<tseng> at work
<tseng> i go nuts
<Lathiat> yeh i do the same thing
<Lathiat> it shits me all the time
<tseng> whats shift
<Lathiat> lines window borders up
<tseng> oh, meh
<Lathiat> and to the edge of the screen
<robitaille> tseng: I had a quick discussion with ajmitch yesterday, and we agreed they should be assigned to motu, then they could be reassigned to individual people as needed.  The problem is that as long as they are not assigned to anyone, these universe bugs seems to fall through the cracks
<robitaille> and Malone problably have 400-500 universe bugs right now....
<\sh> *grmpf*
<Burgundavia> hmm?'
<tseng> hi sivang
<majic> good morning
<majic> or afternoon
<CarlFK>  apt-get build-dep -b transcode  "E: Build-dependencies for transcode could not be satisfied."
<CarlFK> how do I get it to tell me why?
<bddebian> Morning
<CarlFK> 9am - yup.
<bddebian> :-)
<majic> morning
<bddebian> Hello majic
<thierry> where is the man page in a package?
<thierry> like for ubuntu bug 12445
<Mo42> hi all
<bddebian> Hello Mo42, how's it coming?
<Mo42> hi bddebian, quite well, thanks
<bddebian> Heya highvoltage
<Mo42> yay... another package less in the big unmet dependency list ;)
<bddebian> Nice, good work :-)
<Mo42> someone should look through the list of debdiffs and upload them... there are many debdiffs on that wikipage that have not been committed yet
<bddebian> Mo42: You think? ;-)
<Mo42> have your two debdiffs been comitted?
<bddebian> Mo42: Not to my knowledge :-)
<Mo42> that's what i meant... slomo also has several debdiffs... but he should get upload rights soon...
<bddebian> Aye
<bddebian> Who knows, maybe they'll be foolish enough to give me upload rights one day ;-)
<Mo42> as far as i've heard you are doing a good job for the motu team...
<bddebian> Mo42: I don't know who you have been talking to.. ;-P
<majic> bddebian: how did you get started with MOTU?
<Mo42> bddebian: i am talking to you
<bddebian> Mo42: I meant I wouldn't know who would have told you that.. :-)
<bddebian> majic: Someone suggested I check them out.  I had long been considering trying to become a DD for Debian
<Mo42> bddebian: someone said that in this channel yesterday (or the day before)...
<bddebian> They must have been lying :-)
<Mo42> according to what i have seen from you (some packages from the unmetdeps list, some packages on revu) that must be true
<bddebian> Heh, thanks
<Mo42> huh? now even my pbuilder does not want to create a new chroot because of unmet deps?
<majic> bddebian: what I meant was, did you just start working on packages and then upload them somewhere? How does one break into Ubuntu development. I've looked at the participate page on the ubuntu website.
<bddebian> majic: Luckily someone gave me a package they were working on to upload to REVU.  If you want to help with unmet deps, you need to find somewhere you can dump your debdiffs or any other changes that you think are appropriate for an MOTU to review.
<bddebian> Heya ogra
<ogra> hmpf
<bddebian> hmpf?
<ogra> i'm looking at 1024x786 on my 1280x800 display... yes, hmpf....
<majic> gotcha, I'm digging into the participate section on the website
<bddebian> majic: If you want to package something new, add yourself to launchpad and REVU.  Read about REVU, here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//REVU
<bddebian> ogra: Ahh
<ogra> <-- idiot ... upgraded X
<majic> thanks bddebian, I'll bookmark that for now until I sift through all the information on the participate page
<Mo42> ogra: i had the same problem when updated x
<majic> < bddebian> majic: If you want to package something new, add yourself to
<majic>                   launchpad and REVU.  Read about REVU, here:
<majic>                   https://wiki.ubuntu.com//REVU
<majic> weird
<bddebian> ??
<majic> sorry, that shouldn't have happened
<bddebian> :-)
<ogra> Mo42, i have this every time i upgrade... thats why i normally dont upgrade X... :)
<Mo42> ogra: then i did dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver and it worked again ;)
<majic> I'm ssh'd into my home box and using putty, I didn't know when you select text and right click it pastes it =/
<ogra> Mo42, but there was to much depending on the new libs...
<Mo42> what's striking me now is that the v4l module seems to be missing...
<ogra> Mo42, do you have a nvidia card with xga display ?
<Mo42> that means no television ;)
<ogra> s/xga/wxga
<Mo42> no, ati 7200
<ogra> happy you then :)
<ogra> doesnt work for me... even grnerating a completely new file with dpkg-reconfigure -f noninteractive doesnt...
<bddebian> majic: Yeah, I just learned that not too long ago too.  Pretty nice eh? :-)
<Mo42> btw: does someone know where the v4l-module has gone? i want to have my tv back ;)
<ogra> so it looks like i'm doomed to a blurry streched screen
<majic> bddebian: yeah, considering most ports are blocked where I work. So I get around that by ssh'ing to my home machine to get on IRC.
<bddebian> :-)
* chillywilly always sshs in and does screen -Dr to pull up irssi running in screen :)
<bddebian> Yeah chillywilly but you're worthless..
* bddebian ducks
<bddebian> Hello siretart
<siretart> huhu bddebian
<Mo42> hi siretart
<siretart> hi Mo42
<Mo42> can someone help me with some c++ (gcc4) problem?
<Mo42> i do not know c++ well enough but i want to fix a package...
<Mo42> it says: error: cast from 'RS_Layer*' to 'int' loses precision
<Mo42> the line in question is: os << " layer address: " << (int)(e.layer) << " ";
<Mo42> okay, i think i have solved it myself...
<siretart> Mo42: the problem is, that pointers are on 64 bit platforms like ia64 or amd64 are 64 bit wide. int is only 32bit. so it is very very evil to cast a pointer to int
<siretart> Mo42: gcc4 finally prohibits this. this has the side effect, that broken source code won't compile anymore
<Mo42> then my solution to cast it into a long is correct?
<siretart> Mo42: that depends on the context. if in your example "os" is an standard output stream with operator<< overloaded correctly, I'd say yes
<CarlFK> does apt-get build-dep get the dependencies from the repo, or do I need to install them first?
<Mo42> okay, thanks
<siretart> nm
<siretart> CarlFK: apt-get build-dep tries to resolve build dependencies with your current apt configuration (based normally on /etc/apt/sources.list), so, yes
<Mo42> siretart: how do i include the patch in my package? i have now just changed the source so that dpkg-buildpackage puts that into its global diff. is that the correct way?
<CarlFK> siretart - yes to "get the dependencies" right?
<siretart> Mo42: a way more easy approach is using dpatch. that way, updating to new upstream and reviewing work (hint, hint) is way more easy
<Mo42> so i should change my package?
<siretart> CarlFK: yes
<majic> I've seen the term used a million times and I'm still trying to figure out what it means. What does the term "upstream" mean. (god, another n00b question) =)
<siretart> Mo42: I don't know excactly what your package looks like, but generally, using dpatch is preferred. some reviewers even require that for sponsoring
<jamessan|work> majic: the original author(s)
<Mo42> majic: in this case, upstream means the authors of the software...
<Mo42> i am working on the qcad package, so upstream means the qcad-authors
<siretart> majic: Mo42's right. sometimes we also refer to debian, as they are also "upstream" in some way
<jamessan|work> we're downstream from them in the process of getting the software to the users of Ubuntu.
<majic> ah
<majic> now that makes sense
<Mo42> siretart: i know, i was just typing that as well, but you were faster ;)
<siretart> hehe
<Mo42> okay, so i will look at some dpatch tutorial ;)
<tseng> you can try mine
<jamessan|work> dpatch-edit-patch is your friend  :)
<tseng> http://tseng.ath.cx/log/?p=7
<siretart> dpatch-edit-patch makes even  an "autoreconf" or a relibtoolizing very convinient to manage
<tseng> yes.
<tseng> its brilliant
<Mo42> i am reading your tutorial atm... great tut, thanks for that ;)
<tseng> glad to help
<majic> tseng: your little tutorial closes at least one more gapping hole in my understanding of debian packaging =) I really appreciate it.
<tseng> great
<Mo42> hmm... does not work.. dpatch-edit-patch quits with: make: no rule to make "unpatch". quits. (or something like that, i have translated the german message)
<CarlFK> http://paste.foxshare.net:8888/33
<tseng> yeah you need that rule
<tseng> patch and unpatch
<Mo42> ah... i have forgotten to put the include-dpatch-voodoo in my debian/rules.. is that the reason?
<tseng> part of it
<bddebian> Yeah, why isn't dpatch for dummies on wiki.ubuntu.com?? :-)
<tseng> it is
<bddebian> Oh
* bddebian shuts up again
<tseng> in a different version
<tseng> hm but where
<tseng> oh
<tseng> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingTips?highlight=%28dpatch%29
<bddebian> Ahh
<Mo42> yay works now
<Seveas> siretart, breezy-changes@ rss feed is created ;)
<Seveas> thanks for the suggestion
<siretart> Seveas: woah, great!
<siretart> Seveas: where can I subscribe? ;)
<Seveas> http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/breezy.xml
<siretart> excellent
<Seveas> still pretty ugly (changelog wrapped in <pre>) prettifying is next :)
<siretart> is there any way to get that into firefox? (i'm quite a noob, you know)
<Seveas> with sage (an extension)
<siretart> hm
<siretart> firefox has an built in rss reader, I'm using that for some newstickers..
<tseng> blam.
<Seveas> hmm, right, FF has that built in now :)
<siretart> the call it "dynamic bookmark".. hm
<Seveas> tseng, I would expect that from you as mono guy :)
* tseng shrugs
* Seveas uses blam too, simple and good
<tseng> yep
<siretart> ok, I'll put  that on my list
<siretart> (managed by tomboy *g*)
<Seveas> :)
<bddebian> Anyone know why dput to my local repo puts a package to incoming instead of breezy?
<tseng> breezy isnt a directory
<tseng> on the real servers
<tseng> everything goes to incoming/
<bddebian> Hmm
<tseng> and is processed from there
<siretart> bddebian: the distribution is parsed from the changes file. debian uses this feature to distinguish uploads to experimental or unstable for example.
<Mo42> yay, one more question:
<Mo42> after changing so much, i think i should make a new ...ubuntux revision...
<Mo42> the version is now 2.0.4.0-1-2build2.. to what should i change that?
<Mo42> 2.0.4.0-1-2ubuntu1?
<siretart> Mo42: if you work on a package, you have to make sure, the string ubuntu is included in the version string
<Mo42> then 2.0.4.0-1-2ubuntu1 is the right decision?
<siretart> Mo42: otherwise your changes would be automatically overwritten by autosync
<siretart> Mo42: jes
<siretart> yes. even
<siretart> Mo42: is that an already existing package or is it NEW? the version number looks very akward
<Mo42> it's the breezy qcad package i am working on
<siretart> ok
<Mo42> okay, i think that i am ready now, but could someone review that?
<CarlFK>  apt-get build-dep...." E: Build-dependencies for transcode could not be satisfied." http://paste.foxshare.net:8888/33
<CarlFK> where do I go now?
<Mo42> CarlFK: iirc is there no transcode in ubuntu atm...
<CarlFK> right - I am trying to make it
<Mo42> oh sorry..
<CarlFK> no prob
<Mo42> i misunderstood you
<Mo42> grr... if my galeon would stop crashing all the time i would look at your page :(
<Mo42> ahh... well, mozilla seems to be more stable on breezy...
<bddebian> CarlFK: Try to do a dpkg-buildpackage or debuild and see which packages aren't being met and install manually install you find the failed one :-)
<CarlFK> " see which packages aren't being met" isn't that what "libavifile-0.7-dev has broken dep on libavifile-0.7
<Mo42> seems that libavifile needs some love, too ;)
<CarlFK> tells me?
<Mo42> my hint: try to fix libavifile, then continue with transcode..
<bddebian> CarlFK: Make sure you have universe and multiverse repo's too. Sometimes packages can pop-up in unexpected places ;-)
<CarlFK> I even have  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat
<Mo42> the marillat packages are not very stable on ubuntu...
<Mo42> do you plan to work on libavifile?
<bddebian> libavifile-0.7c102 1:0.7.42.20050215-1
<bddebian>  apt-cache dump |grep libavifile is your friend ;-)
<Mo42> well, i think that libavifile-0.7 is newer?
<Mo42> and it replaces libavifile-0.7c102...
<bddebian> No anything with c2 on the end should be a cxx transition
<bddebian> Hmm, lemme look
<Mo42> well, libavifile-0.7 is version 1:0.7.43.20050224-1ubuntu4
<Mo42> Replaces: libavifile0.7, libavifile0.7c102, libavifile-0.7c102
<CarlFK> I was hoping to get "something" to work, then I could work on improving it
<bddebian> Mo42: You are right.  That's funny though because the date string is newer.. Sheesh
<bddebian> Damn, no it isn't.  I cannot read
* bddebian quits
<ogra> bddebian, so your X is broken too ?
<ogra> :)
<bddebian> ogra: No, I just SUCK.. :'-(
<ogra> i whish we could change... being a sucker is better then having to read blurry fonts and get a headache
<bddebian> No, not sucker, I suck.. Meaning I'm useless. :-(
<bddebian> :-)
<ogra> :)
<CarlFK> so did anyone have something for me to try, or do I post this somewhere
<bddebian> CarlFK: What does libavifile-0.7-dev depend on that's missing?
<CarlFK> um, how do I tell?
<bddebian> CarlFK: apt-get install libafile...  ?
<CarlFK> "libavifile-0.7-dev: Depends: libavifile-0.7 (= 1:0.7.43.20050224-1ubuntu4)"
<CarlFK> what is the = 1:0.7.... ?
<CarlFK> here is the whole thing: http://paste.foxshare.net:8888/34
<bddebian> Version dependency I think but don't quote me
<Amaranth> isn't that an epoch thingy?
<CarlFK> who is epoch? ;)
<bddebian> CarlFK: What do you get if you apt-get install libavifile-0.7 ?
<CarlFK> this: http://paste.foxshare.net:8888/34
<Mo42> i think that problem is because of the "Conflicts: libavifile-0.7c102 (<= 1:0.7.42.20050215-1), libavifile-0.7" in libavifile-0.7-dev
<bddebian> CarlFK: No, not the -dev, just libavifile-0.7 ?
<bddebian> Mo42: Right now I am just guessing that -dev just needs a rebuild
<CarlFK> bddebian - middle: root@cp600:~ # apt-get install libavifile-0.7
<bddebian> CarlFK: Heh, whoops, sorry.  So it installed?
<CarlFK> what is "needs a rebuild" ?
<bddebian> CarlFK: Just a "repackage"
<CarlFK> it is now - no help
<Mo42> who wants to do that? CarlFK? if not, i could look at that in a few hours or tomorrow or so...
<bddebian> dpkg-buildpacke or debuild
<bddebian> We really need some clueful people around here. ;-)
<CarlFK> indeed! ;)
<Mo42> btw: what happens to all the debdiffs on UniverseUnmetDeps?
<bddebian> Mo42: They should get reviewed by an MOTU and uploaded
<Mo42> if i finally get my qcat package right some time ;)
<CarlFK> apt-get build-dep libavifile-0.7 = http://paste.foxshare.net:8888/35
<CarlFK> do I want to do that?
<CarlFK> or should I do this on a "scratch box" that I can rebuild tonight
<CarlFK> I can answer that: yes ;)
<bddebian> CarlFK: You got no choice if you want to build it :-)
<comadreja> hello my friends
<comadreja> seems like everybody is on holidays :)
<siretart> or very busy :(
<siretart> hi comadreja
<comadreja> hello siretart, nice to see you
<comadreja> I've seen your uploads
<comadreja> you are indeed busy :)
<siretart> sorry, I'm busy with my thesis
<comadreja> oops
<siretart> I'm overdue..
<comadreja> good luck then
<siretart> thanks
<herve> hello
<bddebian> Heya herve
<bddebian> Hello comadreja
<bddebian> comadreja: Hey, what do you mean everyone is on holiday??? :-)
<herve> I knew it if I was on holidays...
<Mo42> if somebody knows how to work with dpatch: what am i doing wrong?
<Mo42> my patch does not get applied...
<Mo42> my patch is in debian/patches/01gcc4.dpatch...
<bddebian> Mo42: What package?
<herve> is it listed in debian/patches/00list ?
<Mo42> the build target depends on patch
<Mo42> oh...
<herve> have you added the targets in your rules file?
<bddebian> herve: Ahh, you beat me to it :-)
<Mo42> that's what i forgot ;) thanks ;)
<herve> bddebian, extracted from my personal FAQ ;-)
<bddebian> heh
<Mo42> bddebian: still working on qcad, since my first debdiff does not work (i thought it would :( )
<bddebian> Ahh
<bddebian> wb ogra
<Mo42> the sad thing is that my problems are all mentioned in tseng's tutorial... seems that i am reading too fast :(
<ogra> X !
<siretart> hi ogra.
<siretart> what is with X?
<ogra> it was broken lie hell here...
<ogra> like even
<bddebian> was?  So you fixed it?
<herve> mine gave a blank screen but rebooting with kernel 2.6.12-5 fixed it
<ogra> bddebian, yesss
<comadreja> mine doesn't let me switch to console
<Mo42> and i am still missing the v4l module for x :(
<herve> comadreja, i810 chipset?
<comadreja> yep
<herve> it's a bug in the driver initialization
<herve> it won't restore text mode
<herve> but it's fixed upstream
<herve> the console still works though
<comadreja> herve : cool, at least is only a matter of time
<ogra> the prob with my hardware is that either X is to dumb or the flatpanel doesnt give the data correctly... so i end up with a resolution of 1024x786 on a 1280x800 screen... the fonts kill your eyes after 10min
<comadreja> ogra, do you have the sync lines ? if so try removing them
<ogra> it works now...
<ogra> i took the config from a liveCD
<ogra> (with a fixed modeline that works)
<comadreja> cool :)
<\sh> evening
<herve> yo
<bddebian> \sh!
<bddebian> CarlFK: \sh is DA MAN if you have more questions ;-)
* \sh is a tired man..who slept too often in the last couple of days *damnit* ;)
<comadreja> hello \sh :D
<comadreja> I've been busy lately too
<\sh> I'm just burned out..that's all trying to fuel up again :)
<comadreja> I've been programming in python like 18 hours a day
<comadreja> I need to refuel too
<herve> nice, comadreja!
<comadreja> python is soooo great
<\sh> yes it is..
<Mo42> btw: did someone tried to compile qt things in pbuilder lately?
<\sh> aehm....kdenetwork yes
<\sh> Mo42: what's up with it?
<Mo42> i have the problem that it does always say "Session management error: Could not open network socket"
<\sh> oh...uic?
<Mo42> and before that it waits a second or so... without using cpu oder disk or whatever... that makes compiling damn slow
<\sh> that's normal...forget about it
<Mo42> yes... uic
<\sh> i think uic tries to open a socket to the x server
<Mo42> how can i avoid that?
<\sh> u can't
<\sh> pbuilder doesn't have the possibility to access your X server at ll
<\sh> +a
<Mo42> but can i speed that up somehow?
<\sh> hmm....faster CPU? ;)
<\sh> no I don't think u can speed it up
<\sh> or you find a solution to let pbuilder access your x server
<Mo42> well, my average cpu is at 20-30% while compiling...
<\sh> Mo42: c++ was always slower then C compiling
<Mo42> yea, i know... but uic always waits _without_ using my cpu
<Mo42> it just waits for a network connection...
<\sh> Mo42: yes...and that's a disadvantage of uic
<Mo42> YEAH... my qcad package finally works.... with all dependencies and everything ;)))
<bddebian> Mo42: Awesome, good job
<Mo42> could someone please review http://ubuntu.mobr.de/sources/debdiffs/qcad_2.0.4.0-1-2ubuntu1.debdiff ?
<\sh> Mo42: please adjust xlibs-dev build-dep....apt-cache show xlibs-dev and there is the description
<Mo42> hehe... that was nothing that i have changed.... but i will do that...
<\sh> Mo42: and for what do u need cdbs?
<Mo42> oups
<Mo42> okay, that's my fault ;)
<bddebian> Mo42: See, told you all that \sh was DA MAN :-)
<Mo42> how do i know which -dev packages i need to depend on? instead of xlibs-dev?
<Mo42> bddebian: now i know why ;)
<Mo42> \sh: doesn't libqt3-dev depend on anything i need?
<ogra> Mo42, check it ;)
<ogra> Mo42, apt-cache depends libqt3-dev
<Mo42> hehe... i will try if it compiles in pbuilder without the xlibs-dev dependency...
<\sh> why not libqt3-mt-dev?
<Mo42> \sh: thats what i meant
<bddebian> I don't think you have a choice do you?
<\sh> Mo42: no...u should adjust the xlibs-dev dep
<bddebian> Oh.. Heh
<\sh> it means replace it with the mentioned one in the description of xlibs-dev
<Mo42> well, it mentions 12 different -dev packages..
<Mo42> which do i need? and which one is not needed? who can i find it out?
<Mo42> i guess it is either libx11-dev or x-dev....
<\sh> ok...dinner time :)
<Mo42> okay... anyone else who knows which xlib-dev packages qcad should build-depend on?
<\sh> try libx11-dev first
<Mo42> thanks!
<Mo42> btw: is there an amd64 user with breezy here?
<siretart> re
<herve> hi siretart
<Mo42> wb siretart
<\sh> siretart: meeting
<siretart> \sh: woah, thanks. motu-meeting, I assume, is it?
<\sh> no..CC
<\sh> motu is tomorrow 22:00 UTC
<siretart> aah, ok, thanks again
<Mo42> \sh: fixed all your issues. do you think it's okay now? (http://ubuntu.mobr.de/sources/debdiffs/qcad_2.0.4.0-1-2ubuntu1.debdiff)
<\sh> Mo42: after the meeting thx :)
<Mo42> okay.. sure..
<Mo42> CarlFK: do you still work on libavifile?
<infinito> hi everyone
<infinito> \sh: are u here?
<\sh> meeting
<infinito> \sh: sorry...
<\sh> infinito: please join #ubuntu-meeting to know how membership applications are working :)
<\sh> listen :)
<\sh> read :)
<infinito> \sh: ok ;)
<\sh> and no technical questions :) it's a nono ;)
<infinito> \sh: i'll keep shut up ;)
<bddebian> There is a meeting again tomorrow??  Yikes
<\sh> bddebian: motu meeting tomorrow..please attend...
<bddebian> \sh: Why, I am not ready. :-)
<\sh> bddebian: it's motu meeting...not TB
<bddebian> Ohhh
<\sh> bddebian: and u belong to the motu
<bddebian> Well in that case I'm not an MOTU.. ;-P
<crimsun> tech board's not til the 9th, bddebian
<bddebian> Thx crimsun
<\sh> bddebian: come on..the title is not important
<bddebian> \sh: I know, I'm joking with you.
<\sh> the upload rights are not important
<\sh> bddebian: ok...:)
<crimsun> the work speaks for itself
<\sh> crimsun: correct
<bddebian> Well then I'm definetly in trouble. ;-)
<\sh> bddebian: since u joined, u r in trouble ;)
<bddebian> Aye, hehe
<infinito> hey... gcfilms was updated today on debian sid, maybe u people can take a look at it....
<bddebian> Aren't we in UVF?
<siretart> yes, but we also accept new version for important fixees
<bddebian> Ah, OK
<dholbach> hi
<bddebian> Welcom dholbach
<siretart> huhu dholbach
<dholbach> hellas bddebian
<bddebian> Err welcome even
<\sh> siretart: new packages
<Mo42> btw: is the motu meeting something for me too or is it for people who are more involved in the motu project?
<crimsun> hey dholbach
<Mo42> hi dholbach
<\sh> Mo42: yes
<siretart> \sh: I don't really see problems with new packages in universe. since they are leaf nodes of the dependency, they wouldn't destabilize universe
<dholbach> Mo42: it's interesting for everybody and if you have suggestions, we'll hear you out
<dholbach> hi daniel
<\sh> siretart: so lets sync with debian for gcfilms
<Mo42> okay, thanks ;) then i will be there too...
<infinito> siretart: i agree with \sh ;)
<siretart> okay, so somebody set it on MOTUToSync
<\sh> infinito: do it yourself, put a "++ from StephanHermann" to it
<infinito> \sh: on MOTUToSync i supposse....
<bddebian> Sheesh, this place is starting to feel like my RL job.  Meetings, meetings, meetings.. ;-P
<\sh> infinito: yes
* bddebian hides
<dholbach> :)
<\sh> bddebian: community work is hard stuff...believe me :)
<bddebian> :-)
<dholbach> it's charming and no work at all :)
* bddebian pokes dholbach
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> should we add common discussions and packaging practices to the motu meeting as well?
<bddebian> Sure
<dholbach> on REVU there are some things people take for granted, which imho are not
<dholbach> although this will be more like flaming
<bddebian> Why?
<dholbach> because there are so many different opinions, and all of them hold a bit of truth :)
<infinito> \sh: done, thanks!
<dholbach> and i'm not sure, if we should have a motu packaging policy
<dholbach> better not :)
<bddebian> dholbach: I think we should at least have guidelines.  Not that my opinions mean much :-)
<\sh> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> \sh: sure what? :)
<dholbach> \sh: MORE RULES? :)
<siretart> ah, just don't forget your asbestos, so flames are not an issue anymore ;)
<bddebian> heh
<\sh> dholbach: hehe...actually even the quality of debian is getting worse :(
<\sh> dholbach: so we should have some quality standards
<dholbach> we do and our package reviews are quite anal sometimes - which is ok with me
<\sh> ah adomanski welcome :)
<majic> is there a place to see what's pending inclusion into backports? I heard the ruby package was backported, I don't see it yet in the repo.
<\sh> dholbach: even for syncs ;)
<dholbach> but sometimes, the "rules" are a bit strange
<adomanski> hi guys
<dholbach> hi adomanski :)
<dholbach> nice to have you here
<bddebian> Hello adomanski
<\sh> dholbach: well..we should document our work better...and when I see some cdbs stuff...terrible ;)
<dholbach> added my thought to MOTUMeeting
<jbailey> \sh: cdbs is good for you. =)
<\sh> jbailey: I'm doing debhelper+cdbs+plain makefiles all together *lol*
* infinito is away: Estoy ocupado
<herve> night all
<herve> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hey herve!
<dholbach> ARG
<bddebian> Bye herve... :(
<dholbach> that herve
<dholbach> just too fast
<bddebian> Well I suppose I better head home also
* bddebian cracks the whip at \sh ;-)
<Mo42> how can i use universe packages in pbuilder? it always sets my sources.list to main only...
<dholbach> Mo42: did you explicitly follow PbuilderHowto on the wiki?
<bddebian> Mo42: Update your pbuilder sources.list
<dholbach> Mo42: and sudo pbuilder create breezy afterwards (or update)
<bddebian> Aye
<Mo42> oh, i have not set my APTCONFDIR...
<dholbach> ahh alright :)
<Mo42> dholbach: thanks for the hint to the wiki page ;)
<dholbach> de rien
<bddebian> Bah, daniels hates me too
<dholbach> oh noooooooooooooo
<dholbach> bddebian: i don't think so
<dholbach> who hates you?
<bddebian> dholbach: tseng, daniels, infinity, possibly seth_k.. ;-P
<dholbach> bddebian: you're seeing things
<dholbach> honestly :)
<dholbach> said that, i DON'T hate you :)
<bddebian> Well I am pretty annoying :-)
<ogra> dholbach, pretender
<dholbach> you're not, we're having people which are annoying
<dholbach> ogra: man, what's wrong with you? :)
<ogra> *g*
<bddebian> Heh.  Alright gents, catch you in a few.
* dholbach hugs bddebian 
<bddebian> Heh, thx
<\sh> ok..I'm off to bed...
<\sh> night guys
* siretart too
<Mo42> \sh: did you look at my qcad changes?
<siretart> gn8 foks
<dholbach> bye siretart
<dholbach> bye \sh_away
<siretart> by dholbach
<Mo42> gn8 \sh and siretart
<ajmitch> morning
<dholbach> andrew!
<ajmitch> daniel!
<sistpoty> hi all
<ajmitch> hi
<majic> hello sistpoty
<dholbach> hey stefan
<sistpoty> is CC meeting now?
<dholbach> it's over :(
<sistpoty> damn, got my calender wrong *g*
<dholbach> but if you wait 24h you're JUST IN TIME for the motu meeting ;)(
<sistpoty> ah... at least this calendar entry is correct :)
<dholbach> sistpoty: i import the .ics file from wiki.ubuntu.com/Calendar
<sistpoty> ah... that's nice :)
<dholbach> robitaille rocks :)
#ubuntu-motu 2006-07-31
<bddebian> re
<slomo_> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya slomo_
<bddebian> slomo_: Got any others for me? :-)
<slomo_> bddebian: choose one and tell me :)
<bddebian> Heh
<slomo_> Riddell: please push your hal changes to the bzr branch on LP
<bddebian> slomo_: Ack, what happened to the list?
<slomo_> it works? :)
<bddebian> I get an empty page
<slomo_> refresh... maybe it was regenerated last time you tried :)
<bddebian> Hmm, now it's back
<slomo_> babytrans, chaplin, echelon, gtkpod-aac, ksubtitleripper, mpglen, mythplugins, mythtv, pgmfindclip, qdvdauthor, qvamps, ripmake, submux-dvd, subtitleripper, video-dvdrip, xvattr, xvid4conf
<slomo_> i think those are all we maybe want
<slomo_> not sure about mythtv*
<slomo_> you might want to ask mdz for mythtv
<slomo_> and after those are done we could look together at the NEW list
<bddebian> mdz hates me :-)
<azeem> are you sure?
<bddebian> No :)
<slomo_> mdz would thank you for caring for this package
<slomo_> nobody looked at it for a very long time and he was too busy afaik
<Riddell> slomo_: where's that?
<bddebian> What, mythtv?  I was looking at it back in breezy but I think someone else was checking it out
<slomo_> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/products/hal/+branches
<crimsun> bddebian: I /think/ FunnyLookinHat was looking at mythtv 0.19x
<bddebian> OK
<bmonty> here is a good error message:
<bmonty> *** YOU'RE USING autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.60.
<bmonty> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<toma> bmonty: kde fixed that, it is a simple patch
<slomo_> there was a thread on debian-devel about this already... seems like most of kde checks for autoconf 2.5X
<bmonty> I'm trying to build kboincspy...is it a KDE patch, or a per-package patch?
<toma> per-package, the admin folder needs a patch
<bmonty> toma: do you have a pointer to the patch?
<slomo_> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kde-common/admin/cvs.sh?rev=555946&r1=543983&r2=555946
<slomo_> bmonty: ^
<bmonty> thanks slomo_ and toma
<toma> np
<toma> if i create package B with version 1~dapper1 and package B depends on A>=1~dapper1, at installation time it complains package A is not >=1. (loosing the ~dapper1 part). Why is that?
<bmonty> toma: it can't find your package B, do you have it in a local repo or something?
<toma> Yes, it is installed
<slomo_> toma: 1.2.3~1 is less than 1.2.3
<bmonty> are you using a pbuilder?
<slomo_> that's the use of the ~
<toma> slomo_: yes, so i set a dependency on ~1
<toma> made a typo, the first B should be an A btw
<bddebian> slomo_: babytrans is a sync
<slomo_> bddebian: so ask for one :)
<bddebian> slomo_: Already done
<slomo_> bddebian: thanks :)
<bddebian> slomo_: chaplin sync requested also
<slomo_> bddebian: thanks :) there should really be karma for uploads... you would probably be in the top 5 :)
<crimsun> no kidding.
<slomo_> who wants to file a wishlist bug on launchpad? :)
<crimsun> you do!
<slomo_> ok, if someone cares: bug #54596 :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54596 in launchpad "karma for uploads" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54596
<slomo_> crimsun: do you also know a bit about the alsa kernel modules?
<crimsun> slomo_: which ones?
<slomo_> crimsun: snd-ymfpci
<crimsun> slomo_: not my usual stomping grounds, but I can try. What's the issue(s)?
<slomo_> crimsun: bug #51281
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51281 in linux-source-2.6.17 "snd-ymfpci fails to load at boot, works fine later" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51281
<crimsun> hmm, I'll need to look at the source later to check if does strange spinlock* stuff.
<crimsun> if it does ^
<slomo_> thanks crimsun :)
<crimsun> seems to be an irq issue; it's probably not calling spinlock_irq{save,restore} appropriately
<slomo_> crimsun: if you have any patches for me to try... :)
<crimsun> right, I'll have to look later this week (already subbed ubuntu-audio)
<slomo_> crimsun: i won't be online from the 2nd until the 10th or something, no need to hurry :)
<ajmitch> hi
<bmonty> hey ajmitch
<crimsun> slomo_: ok.
<crimsun> morning, ajmitch; evening, bmonty
<bmonty> hi crimsun
<bmonty> slomo_, toma: that KDE patch worked great, thanks
<slomo_> bmonty: np :)
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch, bmonty, crimsun
<bmonty> evening bddebian
<bddebian> bmonty: Are you going to hit your merges?
<bmonty> bddebian: thats what I'm doing right now :)
<bddebian> Ah cool, thanks
<bddebian> slomo_: echelon sync requested
<bddebian> Damn the archive admins are going to kill me :-)
<slomo_> bddebian: i already have a million open sync requests and NEW is going to explode soon too ;)
<Kyral> Yo
* ajmitch has about 20 more to file tomorrow 
<bddebian> Heya Kyral
<zul> hmm?
<bmonty> grrr....a package I already merged is back on the list :(
<ajmitch> that happens
<bmonty> ajmitch: for your SoC project...what do you think of making sure the network is up before udev assigns perms to the devices it creates?
<bmonty> is that possible/
<bmonty> ?
<bmonty> I've found some very subtle breakage from the setup I have
<ajmitch> it's hard
<ajmitch> I'd have to ask keybuk about it
<ajmitch> but I doubt it'll be easy
<bmonty> if it could be done, it would make life a lot easier
<bmonty> otherwise you are stuck with gids in the udev perm files, would ubuntu ship with that?
<bmonty> or your package would have to change them all :)
<ajmitch> eeevil
<bmonty> maybe have something like a udev and udev-sso packages?
<bmonty> that conflict with each other
<ajmitch> that's just getting nasty
<Hobbsee> hi all
<ajmitch> hello
<Laser_away> hmm, -devel just seems to go from one annoying thread to the next
<bmonty> Laser_away: you mean like the thread on mono?
<Laser_away> yeah
<bmonty> Laser_away: hi BTW :)
<Hobbsee> Laser_away: yeah, i noticed that.  remind me why i shouldnt have rejoined
<Hobbsee> Laser_away: and you're clearly *not* away :P
<Laser_away> we moved from zeroconf to tracker to zeroconf to mono to ...
* Hobbsee wishes that the university would actually test things before they installed them.
<Laser_away> bmonty: hi
<Laser_away> Hobbsee: gmane is a good idea :-)
* Hobbsee notes that the compiler in the uni rooms doesnt actually work.  and the howto for making it work with the old version doesnt work for this version
<^ohoel> slomo_: you wouldnt have the -ubuntu3 package of mplayer handy would you?
<bmonty> what is a good way to easily strip the .DEBIAN off a bunch of files?
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<zul> Hobbsee: something like borland c++?
<ajmitch> bmonty: a for loop in bash & sed & mv, or use mmv
<Hobbsee> zul: dev c++
<Hobbsee> 3.4.2 compiler, from 3.3.3
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: what's mmv?
<ajmitch> apt-cache show mmv
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: oh cool
<Hobbsee> siretart: did you want to request a sync for oops, or did you want me to do it?  i'm just browsing thru the merges list
<bddebian> Heya Laser_away
<Hobbsee> siretart: dont worry.  seems to ftbfs.
<bddebian> Hobbsee: What does?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: oops
<bddebian> Ah
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> how go's it tongiht
<bddebian> OK thanks, you?
<zul> night..
<bddebian> Gnight zul
<bmonty> night all
<bddebian> Gnight bmonty_away
<ajmitch> bddebian: btw, I'm doing some of charles majola's merges
<ajmitch> those that matter, anyway
<bddebian> ?
<ajmitch> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bddebian> Oh shut up ubotu :-)
<bddebian> FunnyLookinHat: ping?
<bddebian> Wow, oops is jacked
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<imbrandon> ajmitch , crimsun , either one ping? ( sorry for the ping in -devel )
<imbrandon> thought i was in here
<crimsun> hi.
<imbrandon> heya crimsun i got a question , i dont think you can give me a definate awnser but i would like your input since your more experinced in FOSS than I
<imbrandon> ok ....
<imbrandon> there is an upstream project i put into ubuntu but upstream is unresponsive after weeks of emails but i have pactches i would like to see everone get ( including ubuntu )
<imbrandon> what would be the "right way" to go about it? a fork ? and i just stick my own repo up on sf.net or somesuch ?
<imbrandon> i'm not a sf.net fan but you get the idea
<crimsun> imbrandon: the best solution, particularly if the project has a public mailing list, is to break out your patches into logically applicable (small) pieces and attach them to e-mails sent to the public mailing list.
<imbrandon> ahh no ther is no public list, tbh its a small project not used by many i dont think
<imbrandon> but is very usefull and thus far uptodate but there are things i have inproved ( its only a perl script in reality )
<imbrandon> the apt-mirror thing specificly is what i'm talking aobut
<imbrandon> but yea i have sent the patches to the current maintainer and qurey emails reguarding if he is still actively maintaing it etc
<imbrandon> and no response ( although the email dont bounce either )
<crimsun> my approach is fairly "anti-fork", meaning that there doesn't seem to be a reason to "fork" apt-mirror. Instead I would host a page providing links to my patches for apt-proxy. Perhaps at a later date, you may take up upstream maintenance of the project, whereupon you'll become 'upstream' upstream.
<crimsun> On the other hand, real life often gets in the way of a part-time project, so give it a couple months before doing anything like that.
<crimsun> s/apt-proxy/apt-mirror/
<imbrandon> right ok, so for now just host a page somewhere with patches to the sf proj and include them in ubuntu and post on the sf page bboard ( that still seems semi active ) pointing ppl to the patches if they want them ?
<crimsun> well, if it's a sf project it should have a bug tracker, no?
<crimsun> you can file bugs in that bug tracker and attach your patches to them.
<imbrandon> yes and i have fixed all open bugs so far
<imbrandon> and a few not listed
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> sounds like a good plan
<imbrandon> then revisit in a few months if nothing comes of it right ?
<imbrandon> ( the idea )
<crimsun> I would also file bugs in Debian's BTS with the same "attach patch" idea.
<crimsun> (and please fix the broken versioning!)
<imbrandon> yea i dont really like forks either, just not had much experince with this kinda thing
<crimsun> frankly there's no reason to fork, since if maintenance is the real issue, and you have resources to devote to maintaining it, you could become the upstream maintainer in the future.
<imbrandon> yea definatley but why debian bts , its not in debian yet, but i WOULD like to see it get into debian just havent looked into getting someone to sponsor me
<ajmitch> there are random DDs floating around
<crimsun> ah, ok. I was operating under the assumption that it was in Debian, but I remember the package now.
<imbrandon> yea i just havent looked into it yet, ubuntu was my first foray into the debian world ( was a suse guy before here )
<imbrandon> yea its only in ubuntu and sf.net
<imbrandon> afaik
<imbrandon> unless it very reciently made it into unstable from someone else
<imbrandon> ok here is my .plan then i guess, clean up my patches a bit and attache them to the sf tracker , also get them updated in ubuntu ( thats the easy part ) then look into someone sponsoring it into unstable
<imbrandon> that pretty much what your saying would be the "right thing" atm ?
<crimsun> yes
<imbrandon> kk sounds good
<imbrandon> crimsun / ajmitch thx btw like i said some things i'm just ignorant on ;)
<crimsun> s/ignorant/newer/
<imbrandon> heheh yea
<ajmitch> crimsun: I don't know, ignorant can be accurate - it's just a state of not knowing something yet :)
<ajmitch> hey dholbach
<crimsun> ajmitch: true :)
<crimsun> 'lo dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey ajmitch, crimsun!
<imbrandon> moins dholbach
<dholbach> hey imbrandon
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach!
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<bjp> goodmorning everybody!
<phanatic> morning
<Gloubiboulga> morning phanatic
<phanatic> hi Gloubiboulga
<frandavid100> hiya
<frandavid100> where could I get the packaging guide in pdf? https://help.ubuntu.com/pdf/ubuntu/C/packagingguide.pdf is not available, and I'd rather print it out than reading the whole thing onscreen
<rob> you should be able to find it in the Ubuntu help menu, under System I think
<rob> but it will be docbook, which is not what you want
<rob> help.u.c seems to be down for me too
<rob> you can buy a professionally printed copy at lulu.com though, pretty cheap
<rob> $US6 + postage..
<rob> ish
<rob> or you could just wait until the site comes back up :)
<frandavid100> yep I think I'll do that
<frandavid100> how long does it take to learn how to package stuff anyway? considering I'm quite a noob
<frandavid100> I'd like to contribute, but I don't have too much time or talent for IT
<frandavid100> I mean, can I do a decent job with just some basic knowledge, or should I learn like hundreds of terms I don't know now?
<Gloubiboulga> you hve to learn, but not hundred of terms
<Gloubiboulga> hundreds
<frandavid100> I wouldn't like to bite more than I can chew
<frandavid100> anyway I'm reading the guide now
<frandavid100> hopefully I'll learn something useful :)
<Gloubiboulga> I'm sure you will :)
<zakame> hi
<frandavid100> I have a doubt with the part about creating a pbuilder... if I want any packages I create to be included in Edgy, must I create a special pebuilder?
<Gloubiboulga> an edgy pbuilder :)
<frandavid100> aham... so unless I do this, any packages I create would be essentially useless as long as MOTU are concerned right?
<zakame> not really
<Gloubiboulga> hi zakame
<zakame> a pbuilder-built package serves as a guarantee that a package can be built against a particular suite
<zakame> hi Gloubiboulga :)
<frandavid100> sorry to be a nuisance... but, for example, supposing I want this package on the official repos: http://timesaver.sourceforge.net/
<frandavid100> the right thing to do would be to build it, then hand it over to you guys, right?
<frandavid100> but obviously it should be compiled for Edgy because Dapper repos are closed already
<frandavid100> am I right?
<zakame> yup, that pkg will go to edgy
<zakame> if it has some security fixes against the previous version, it might make it into dapper-security or d-updates though
<frandavid100> I was thinking about a previously inexistant package, so it would be backports at most
<frandavid100> so, where it says sudo pbuilder create --distribution <distro>, would <distro>=<edgy>?
<Gloubiboulga> if you're using edgy, yes
<Gloubiboulga> on dapper it'll fail, since the dapper pbuilder doesn't know about edgy
<frandavid100> actually I'm on dapper, the guide says "If you want to create a pbuilder for a release newer than the one you currently have installed"
<Gloubiboulga> on dapper you can create a dapper chroot, then dist-upgrade it
<Gloubiboulga> s/chroot/pbuilder
<frandavid100> right, I'm getting really lost now. Let me further look at the guide to have a wider view, I don't want to bother you with basic questions :S
<Gloubiboulga> ok, but you don't bother us ;)
<frandavid100> I could of course upgrade my system to edgy... do you think it's safe enough already?
<frandavid100> I've been tempted
<Gloubiboulga> I'm running edgy, but really you can keep dapper to build edgy packages
<tseng> not _really_.
<Gloubiboulga> tseng, "not _really_." for testing?
<frandavid100> I'll install it anyway, I started my holidays already so I can afford my computer not to work properly.
<tseng> unless you are religiously testing in a chroot with an xnest
<tseng> not _really_
<Gloubiboulga> right :)
<frandavid100> gotta go guys, thank a lot for your patience and I'll see yoy later... (and I hope I'll know what a chroot is by then)
<frandavid100> bye!
<Hobbsee> hi all
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Gloubiboulga> hi Hobbsee, hi bddebian
<Hobbsee> hey Gloubiboulga :)
<Toadstool> good $time_of_the_day everybody :)
<bddebian> Heya Gloubiboulga, Toadstool
* Yagisan waves G'day
<Gloubiboulga> good 16:46 Toadstool
<bddebian> Hi Yagisan
<Toadstool> Gloubiboulga: :p
<Yagisan> bddebian, have you noticed that edgys mplayer crashes more often on dvd's ? I think it's because of ffmpeg
<slomo_> Yagisan: yes that's known
<slomo_> Yagisan: we need a newer ffmpeg
<Yagisan> slomo_, ah. ok, no need for me to let you know then ;) and of course, there is no newer ffmpeg @ debian
<slomo_> Yagisan: should be soon
<Hobbsee> any REVU admins around?  maybe raphink?
<raphink> yep
<Hobbsee> raphink: can you delete amarok_1.4.2beta1-0ubuntu1* for me please?
<Hobbsee> raphink: realised i uploaded it natively, and cancelled the upload without thinking
<raphink> sure
<Hobbsee> raphink: thanks
<Yagisan> slomo_, hope so. I'm looking forward to comparing new libavcodec & xvid soon
<raphink> done
<Hobbsee> raphink: thanks a lot :)
<Hobbsee> raphink: sorry, can you repeat that please?
<raphink> repeat what??
<raphink> oh
<raphink> ok
<raphink> done
<Hobbsee> raphink: sorry...i just figured the bug out, so canned the upload
<raphink> ok
<Gloubiboulga> *long sigh*, girls... :p
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: :P
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: no, *long sigh* @ upstream maintainers who go and rename things.  seems that the FTBFS was easier to fix than i'd first thought
<Gloubiboulga> hehe
<Yagisan> Hobbsee, but we like renaming things
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: heh
<Yagisan> Hobbsee, I even changed a whole build system without notice
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: heh.  they did that too, i think
<Hobbsee> well, changed from needing automake1.9 to automake1.7
<Yagisan> Hobbsee, I stripped autotools out compltely
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: nice
<Yagisan> but I updated the documemnation on how to build it. Nobody read the docs though
* Yagisan types bad because my son is helping
<Hobbsee> heh
<slomo_> bddebian: ok so just get the packages from marillat :)
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> Sooo many merges, so little time :-(
<Hobbsee> bddebian: hehe, yeah.  get going :P
<LaserJock> bddebian: do we actually know how many merges need to be done?
<bddebian> LaserJock: For which?
<LaserJock> Universe/Multiverse
<bddebian> I have been using the merge pages assuming they are "up to date"
<bddebian> LaserJock: I think I finished up the multiverse syncs except for afbinit which fabbione is doing and a couple of updated merges.
<bddebian> There are still about 200+ for Universe :-(
<LaserJock> I don't think the list has been updated for a while though
<bddebian> LaserJock: The syncs I just requested yesterday are off the list today.. ?
<LaserJock> really?
<LaserJock> hmm
<hub> is there a way to grab the package version we are currently building to use in the build files?
<hub> like and ENV veriable
<bddebian> Yeah, xbattbar, xdigger, xcolorsel, etc
<hub> ok looks like it is not possible
<hub> and looks like deb maintainers on this package have messed up
<Toadstool> hub: maybe using some sed magic on the changelog helps
<hub> hackvalue++
<Toadstool> :)
<hub> I'll report the bug anyway
<Toadstool> VERSION=$(dpkg-parsechangelog | grep Version | sed 's,^Version: \(.*\)\-.*$,\1,g') <-- just found this in trac :)
<hub> Toadstool:  but it strips the real package version
<hub> but it is a good clue
<Toadstool> yep
<hub> dpkg-parsechangelog | grep Version | sed 's,^Version: \(.*\-.*$\),\1,g'
<Toadstool> et voil ;)
<hub> and then I can upload the modified package
<hub> ;-)
<bddebian> Here we go again...
<LaserJock> ?
<bddebian> LaserJock: #u-bugs
* bddebian jumps off a cliff
<Yagisan> lemmings!
* Yagisan clicks on bddebian and turns him into a floater
<LaserJock> bddebian: see, even seb128 loves you :-)
<bddebian> Yeah right
* LaserJock gives bddebian a hug
<bddebian> slomo_: Just xvid4conf and the myth* packages and I will be done with the list you gave me :-)
<slomo_> bddebian: cool :) then we can go through the NEW list on that page together if you want... but that will be next week ;)
<bddebian> No worries
<bddebian> Apparently I'm just a troublemake anyway ;-P
<bddebian> LaserJock: Are you doing vflib3 merge?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> well, I was using it for a Mentoring project
<bddebian> Ah great OK
<LaserJock> bddebian: I
<LaserJock> I'm regenerating the MOTU Science list right now
<LaserJock> it looks like your syncs went through
<bddebian> Sweet
<LaserJock> I need to figure out how to make this a cron job
<LaserJock> bddebian: it's update. way to go dude.
<bddebian> Ack, why the hell are there still 42 packages there..
<LaserJock> because of minor changes in Debian
<LaserJock> no biggy
<bddebian> Ah :-)
<LaserJock> you should have seen the list right before dapper was released
<LaserJock> it was pretty much all in that section
<bddebian> Yikes
<fowlduck> LaserJock: hey, just an off-question, how can you reconfigure your system completely like it was being installed for the first time?
<LaserJock> wipe your drive and reinstall ;-)
<fowlduck> wow, thanks! ;D
<LaserJock> fowlduck: how do you mean exactly?
<LaserJock> you could use a chroot or vmware/qemu perhaps
<fowlduck> LaserJock: as in redetect all hardware and reconfigure the system based on what is found
<LaserJock> ah, I'm really not sure how that is done
<fowlduck> LaserJock: this happens to be a VM we just moved to a new system
<fowlduck> but it needs direct access to the hardware apparently
<fowlduck> so we need it to detect and configure it, if that's possible
<Yagisan> fowlduck, the point of a vm is so it doesn't need direct hardware access ...
<LaserJock> ok, quick packaging question. my upstream released a bug-fix release with version 0.51 when the previous version was 0.5
<tseng> ugh
<tseng> can your upstream not count?
<LaserJock> should I version it -0.51- or 0.5.1-
<tseng> do they expect to go make 0.6?
<LaserJock> yes
<tseng> because then you would be screwed
<tseng> sigh
<tseng> you should lart them
<tseng> politely as you can
<LaserJock> I have pretty good communication with upstream so maybe we can "have a talk" ;-)
<tseng> good.
<lucas__> you can also version it 0.51, and, if they decide to go for 0.6, use epoch
<LaserJock> can I just version it 0.5.1 and talk to upstream?
<tseng> you could, if its not in Debian
<LaserJock> it is in Debian
<tseng> as 0.5.1?
<LaserJock> that's what I'm packaging it for
<tseng> oh.
<LaserJock> this is one I maintain in Debian
<tseng> reversioning things really sucks
<LaserJock> hmmm, maybe I'll email the author and see if he is close to doing another release, which he can version right
<tseng> yeah that would be nice
<LaserJock> and I'll skip the minor release
<tseng> multiplying your version by 10 and adding one is a pretty shit way to do a point release
<LaserJock> hehe, what's in a . ? ;-)
<ajmitch> common sense
<Yagisan> ajmitch, if it really is common, why don't many people have it ?
<LaserJock> because it *should* be common?
<bddebian> MORE SYNCS!!!
* bddebian hides
<Yagisan> LaserJock, aye. common sense tells me gcc-4.1 needs that versioned libc6 dependency. actual practice shows it seems to be quite happy with dappers libc6. I hate it when they clash like that
<kmilo> Hi
<bddebian> Hello kmilo
<Gloubiboulga> hum, gtk docs are broken
<Gloubiboulga> well, gtk tutorial
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: known bug ;)
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, ok :)
<slomo_> Gloubiboulga: bug 54504
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54504 in gtk+2.0 "faq and tutorial unusable on devhelp" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54504
<Gloubiboulga> Rejected?
<Gloubiboulga> ah yes
<yosch> hey MOTUs :-)
<yosch> anybody for bug 53787?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53787 in Ubuntu "Please sync ttf-sil-abyssinica 1.0-1 from Debian Sid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53787
<kozz> if I modify a package and create a new ubuntu release number, am I supposted to create some kind of patch to put in the archive or modify the files I want to change directly?
<kozz> I mean, how do folks usually do
<LaserJock> kozz: hmm, you mean you want to change a file in the package?
<LaserJock> kozz: and you are wondering the best way to do that?
<kozz> yes, I downloaded the source and what to change an option in the Makefile and create a new ubuntu version
<cbx33> should we use LP to submit usability suggestiong bugs
<cbx33> epiphany, when you create a new tab, I think, should put the cursor in the address bar for you to type in the address like FF?
<kozz> I have figured out I can use debchange and debuild, but just want to know the "correct" way to go
<LaserJock> kozz: if the current source package uses a patch system use that, if it doesn't just modify the file
<kozz> right, so it is different in different packages
<LaserJock> yeah
<kozz> ohh..
<kozz> but thanks
<LaserJock> kozz: what package are you working on?
<kozz> mkvmlinuz
<kozz> yeah, it's in main I know
<kozz> but need to get used to the debian packaging system
<LaserJock> kozz: is this in edgy?
<kozz> only for powerpc
<kozz> but it is in all releases
<kozz> not sure about hoary, but since breezy at least
<LaserJock> kozz: have you looked to see if edgy has fixed it?
<kozz> yes, the problem occured in edgy :)
<LaserJock> kozz: what file do you want to change?
<kozz> I have already built the new package with the fix and it works, but people seems slow to read the bug reports, though it maybe was possible to make a sponsored upload
<kozz> just add -fno-stack-protector in the Makefile
<kozz> in the directory boot
* bddebian gets back to merge/syncs
<LaserJock> kozz: yeah, that's a debian-native package
<LaserJock> kozz: so you changed the file, then did you make a changelog entry?
<kozz> yes
<LaserJock> k
<kozz> and then used dpkg -i to install it
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> so did you run debuild -S ?
<kozz> no
<LaserJock> what did you run to build a .deb?
<kozz> fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage
<LaserJock> hmm
<kozz> ? :)
<LaserJock> ok, try running debuild -S to create a source package
<LaserJock> it's generally not a great idea to build a .deb like that. it can mess around with the source package
<kozz> ok, maybe should clean it first then
<LaserJock> it might be a good idea
<kozz> ok, seems to work fine
<kozz> so would it be possible for me to upload it as a sponsored upload?
<LaserJock> ok, so now you've got a new source package?
<kozz> yes
<kozz> mkvmlinuz_23ubuntu2.tar.gz
<LaserJock> run debdiff <oldpackage>.dsc <newpackage>.dsc > diff
<kozz> cool, but seems like I changed to much in the changelog :) hold on
<kozz> that was better
<kozz> done
<LaserJock> kozz: can you pastebin the diff for me?
<kozz> http://www.copypot.com/333
<LaserJock> kozz: great, now attach that debdiff to the bug
<micahcowan> Q: what's a debdiff: diff from the debian/ dir as a refpoint?
<kozz> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mkvmlinuz/+bug/53460
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53460 in mkvmlinuz "mkvmlinuz fails to create kernel" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<LaserJock> micahcowan: a debdiff is an actual diff between source or binary packages
<LaserJock> micahcowan: it does various things, I believe, that makes is smarter than just diff oldsource newsource
<LaserJock> kozz: excellent, good work
<bddebian> slomo_: mythtv needs libiec618383 from the NEW list :-)
<slomo_> bddebian: not my fault... i uploaded it half a week ago, unfortunately our NEW is slower than debian's atm ;)
<bddebian> slomo_: Oh, you already threw that one up?
<slomo_> yes
<bddebian> slomo_: So poke someone ;-)
<slomo_> won't help ;)
<slomo_> there are already 70 packages or so in NEW
<bddebian> F' them ;-P
<crimsun> well if you'd stop filing syncs, maybe they could process NEW ;-p
<crimsun> you can't have both ;-p
<bddebian> Oh ouch
* bddebian stops working...
<bddebian> ;-P
<crimsun> uh oh, I'll get hobbsee to whip you back to work ;-p
<bddebian> heh
<zul> crack that whip...break your mothers back
<bddebian> zul is now known as Devo ;-P
<CarlFK> Wireshark source has a debian/ dir - is there a dpkg-buildpackage parameters that has a chance of working with ubuntu?
<LaserJock> hm?
<CarlFK> wireshark is the new name for Ethereal
<LaserJock> k
<CarlFK> svn co http://anonsvn.wireshark.org/wireshark/trunk/ wireshark
<LaserJock> k
<CarlFK> got the source, and in there is a debian/ dir
<LaserJock> k
<CarlFK> was hoping this might "just work" dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b
<LaserJock> sure, why not
<CarlFK> applying patch 01_idl2deb to ./ ... failed.
<CarlFK> but at least I know it might have worked, so this might be a "bug" that someone in wireshark land wants to know about
<LaserJock> sure, if upstream wants to do the packaging, then they can get all the bugs ;-)
<CarlFK> I didn't want to piss anyone off and get a reply "what made you think that would work?"
<bddebian> Grr it pisses me off that so many of these merges are syncs that someone used ubuntuX versions for rather that buildX..
<LaserJock> what?
<bddebian> Oh, nevermind, this one was actually a clean merge, I didn't see the other ubuntu changelog entries :-(
<bddebian> hu hu siretart
<bddebian> Who is in MOTUGames team?
<LaserJock> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams/Games
<bddebian> Thx LaserJock
<CarlFK> wireshark tarbal seems to build a .deb ok on edgy.  how do I find the ubuntu Ethereal package maintainer/builder so I can tell them?
<crimsun> ?
<crimsun> we don't have maintainers or builders per se
<CarlFK> changelog has Sebastian Drge <slomo@ubuntu.com>  Mon,  8 May 2006 13:47:30 +0200
<crimsun> that being the last person who touched it, probably?
<CarlFK> so I am guessing that would be someone who cares
<slomo_> hi CarlFK :)
<CarlFK> ta da!
<CarlFK> are you the person who cares?
<crimsun> for reference: http://packages.qa.debian.org/w/wireshark/news/20060731T170302Z.html
<slomo_> CarlFK: partially... well, i think we should do the following:
<slomo_> a) get wireshark in, sync from debian probably
<slomo_> or no
<slomo_> get wireshark from debian and add a transitional ethereal package to it
<slomo_> and b) get ethereal removed from the archive
<slomo_> damn, only sync it :) there is a transitional package but it isn't on p.qa.d.o ;)
<slomo_> CarlFK: want me to care for this or do you to do it?
<CarlFK> you better
<crimsun> crap, yet another one
<CarlFK> I am not to savvy in these things :)
<slomo_> CarlFK: ok :)
<slomo_> CarlFK: thanks for reminding me
<crimsun> my todo queue for security patches is /huge/
<bddebian> :-(
<bddebian> OK, back in the pool, later folks
<LaserJock> bddebian: pool?
<crimsun> yeah, like swimming...water...
<bddebian> Yeah, just a small little 12'x20' inflatable type thing
<LaserJock> what the heck, it can't be *that* bad there :-)
<LaserJock> although I though my laptop was going to melt when it hit 90 in the house and 104 outside
<crimsun> balmy 55F in here.
<LaserJock> I was trying to go easy on the pbuilder
<LaserJock> so my keyboard wouldn't warp or something
<crimsun> slomo_: I recommend we consider backporting wireshark to dapper from edgy. There are a slew of security fixes, and upstream hasn't made it terribly straightforward to see "breakout patches" for those CVEs.
<slomo_> crimsun: first let us get it into edgy... then we can backport :)
<crimsun> (right.)
<bddebian> OK merges are getting boring, maybe I need to go back to "bugfixing" for a while?
<crimsun> knock yourself out
<LaserJock> bddebian: there are certainly a lot to fix
<bddebian> Aye :-(
<LaserJock> I, in the mean time, am compiling firefox in fink
<LaserJock> :/
<bddebian> Joy :-)
<hub> that what I'd call masochism
<hub> to build firefox it is
<hub> buidling it on Mac is worse
<hub> but in Fink....
<crimsun> well he could attempt to build KDE.
<LaserJock> all in the pursuit of yelp :-)
<LaserJock> I think KDE actually builds, unlike Gnome
<crimsun> yep.
<hub> KDE coders are better :-)
<LaserJock> all I want is yelp
<LaserJock> and it has taken me months to get it
<bddebian> brb
#ubuntu-motu 2006-08-01
<omeow> o/
<omeow> I see...
<omeow> Thanks Riddell. :)
<omeow> zsnes 1.42 is very old, from 2005 as far as I know. Now, the version that comes with edgy doesn't work, it crashes on startup.
<omeow> I've reported the issue here; https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/zsnes/+bug/54199
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54199 in zsnes "zsnes segfault on startup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<omeow> And since then, i've checked out their repository and build zsnes from source, which is very recent. Not quite sure why they don't release a new version, but the svn build works fine on edgy.
<bddebian> omeow: What's the latest upstream version?
<crimsun> shawarma: zsnes is most recently your merge. omeow has LP #54199. Any plans?
* omeow curses at launchpad..
<omeow> hang on
<omeow> *uses google instead of launchpad search*
<omeow> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/zsnes/1.420-1ubuntu1
<bddebian> Aye, and as I said there is a new merge for that -2 from Debian.  I mean what is the new upstream, upstream version?
<crimsun> 1.42 is the latest.
<omeow> Yes, but for some reason they don't release versions often enough.
<crimsun> It only very recently entered debian etch, so the debian maintainer may have plans.
<crimsun> s/entered/migrated to/
<bddebian> omeow: zsnes -2 builds fine from Debian but I don't know if it fixes your segfault
<omeow> Must I make use of pbuilder to test if the build works?
<crimsun> no, but you have to install the deb to test.
<omeow> Ok, very well. Send me the deb and I'll test it.
<bddebian> I'll post it, give me a sec
<omeow> ok
<bddebian> http://www2.bddebian.com:8000/packages/ubuntu/zsnes/
<omeow> hehe, let me just finish this game of King of Dragon. :)
<omeow> Ok, bddebian, just finished the game. :)
<omeow> I'll try the package now.
<Amaranth> in my .install file can i just put, say, "foo.service" and have that package claim ownership of foo.service where ever it might be located?
<omeow> bddebian, the program still crashes.
<crimsun> omeow: strace and/or gdb bt, please.
<omeow> What for? It's the same error as I attached to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/zsnes/+bug/54199
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54199 in zsnes "zsnes segfault on startup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<omeow> crimsun, in the mean time, i've succesfully built the latest svn version.
<crimsun> omeow: it'd be best to coordinate w/ debian to have a new snapshot, then.
<omeow> I don't know how to do that.
<crimsun> omeow: http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting
<crimsun> omeow: link to the Ubuntu bug report and the Gentoo bug report
<crimsun> omeow: then suggest that the maintainer consider a snapshot
<omeow> That easy? :) Ok then.
<kmilo> Adios
<bddebian> We really do have some whacky packages in the archive :)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> yea
<TheMuso> Does any MOTU think that big #53434 could be a dapper-updates candidate? Mind you, it has receved its first update in Debian earlier this year. No changes have been made to it since 2003.
<TheMuso> bug #53434
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53434 in gradio "gradio binary is installed into /usr/X11R6/bin" [Untriaged,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53434
<TheMuso> I stated it was fixed in edgy, but am just wondering about it.
<crimsun> honestly, no, it's not an -updates candidate.
<TheMuso> Didn't think so.
<crimsun> although it involves a fairly trivial fix (one line, two at most), it does not actually fix a usability bug.
<TheMuso> Yeah I know.
<TheMuso> Just wanted a second opinion.
<TheMuso> Thanks crimsun.
<crimsun> np.
<LaserJock> bddebian: hm?
<LaserJock> bmonty!
<bmonty> hi LaserJock
<bddebian> LaserJock!!
<bddebian> Hi bmonty
<LaserJock> hola bddebian
<bddebian> Como esta usted?
<LaserJock> hehe, now don't make me use babelfish
<bddebian> Heh
<bmonty> muy bien
<LaserJock> my spanish is terrible for somebody who lives in Nevada
<LaserJock> the only thing I can say is I was raised in Montana
<imbrandon> heh
<bmonty> I know how to say some things that will quickly start a fight :)
<LaserJock> and even then, my wife (also born and raised in MT) minored in Spanish in college so she nows more than me
<bddebian> Donde esta el bano
<bmonty> LaserJock: my wife minored in spanish....I order the beer, she does everything else
<LaserJock> hehe
<imbrandon> lol
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> anytime I'm in a fast food place here I try to pick up stuff, so far they just talk to fast for me
<LaserJock> or I can read the sample ballots I just got in the mail ;-)
<imbrandon> LaserJock: checkout http://radio.weblogs.com/0142338/
<imbrandon> podcast quote "A series of podcasts aimed at helping you in your efforts to learn Spanish using unconventional techniques I developed during the seven years I spent in Spain teaching English and learning Spanish. "
<LaserJock> imbrandon: hmm, I need to find a German version of that
<imbrandon> ;)
* imbrandon loves podcasts
<LaserJock> anybody on jabber.org right now?
<bmonty> LaserJock: I am
<LaserJock> bmonty: and you can connect? for some reason I haven't been able to for the last hour or so
<imbrandon> i am also
<bmonty> gaim says that I am currently connected
<imbrandon> hrm i just just dissconnected and reconnected and no probs
<bmonty> ...and another merge bites the dust
<bmonty> LaserJock: what is your screen name I'll send a test message to you
<bddebian> :-)
<imbrandon> bmonty: i bet its on LP ;)
<LaserJock> bmonty: laserjock@
<LaserJock> I just connected by turning of the SSL
<imbrandon> heh LaserJock you type "laserjock" in the wiki search and you get redirected to EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy/LaserJock
<LaserJock> haha
<imbrandon> heh i was expecting /JordanMathis (sp? ) hehehe
<LaserJock> Mantha
<imbrandon> thats why i made a page /imbrandon and /BrandonHoltsclaw the latter redirects to the former ;)
<LaserJock> ah, smart
<bmonty> imbrandon: good idea
<imbrandon> ahh right, heheh was doing it from memory and my memory sucks ;)
<imbrandon> WRT real name esp
<imbrandon> heh
<LaserJock> imbrandon: yes, well, in hindsight I think I might have choosen a better IRC nick
<imbrandon> leaste i was close though ;) hehe
<LaserJock> heh
<imbrandon> heh yea i was "Eagle" on irc for many years ( 95/96ish to 2002 ) then i discovered that was hard to search for in google
<tseng> wow you're old
<imbrandon> but if you want to lookup the old stuff i did with mono development or UOX3 or RunUO and a few other projects back then , you have to look for "Eagle" on the mono dev mailing lists etc LOL
<imbrandon> tseng: old? umm i'm only 27 heh
<bddebian> Shut up tseng ;-)
<tseng> hah.
<tseng> I assume we arent thinking of the same mono
<tseng> the one with the squeaky mexican accent
<imbrandon> mono as in the GNU .net stuff ;)
<tseng> hm, cool
<tseng> I had no idea
<LaserJock> imbrandon: wow, I didn't know they had IRC back then
<bddebian> tseng: Is your buddy over in -devel a core-dev, MOTU or anything else?
<tseng> bddebian: what?
<bddebian> You shut up too LaserJock :-)
<bddebian> tseng: bluefoxicy
<tseng> dude
<imbrandon> LaserJock: hahaha yea IRC has been arround for a LONG time
<tseng> that guy is a nobody
<bddebian> I know so why doesn't someone shut his ass up?
<tseng> if it wasnt for CoC and the whole CC/TB watching i would have beat him silly a long time ago
<tseng> I mean...
<tseng> given him a thumbs up
<bddebian> hehe
<bddebian> And you thought (think?) I talk too much.. Sheesh :-)
<imbrandon> heh i'm waiting for someone to boot him on the grounds of the CoC , he is quite demeaning to women in IRC and many other things
<tseng> well, no one is dumb enough to put me in the access list
<bddebian> heh
<tseng> or he'd be gone
<bmonty> http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1459.txt?number=1459, published in 1993
<imbrandon> heh -devel is about the only place i dont have access list to ;)
<tseng> I first got on 99 or 2000
<tseng> OPN
<tseng> was the place to be
<bddebian> 93?  Hell I was already 23 by then.. :'-(
* bmonty gets bddebian a walker
<imbrandon> yea i was an IRCop on stratics irc network back then ( 95/96ish )
<imbrandon> hahaha
* bddebian thwaps bmonty with his cane
<imbrandon> hrm in 93 i was a freshman in HS ;)
<tseng> lamont looked at the DOB on my passport on our way back to the US
<tseng> mumbled something about a bunch of kids
<imbrandon> lol
<bmonty> bddebian: I think geratrics can still be tried for assualt and battery
<bmonty> s/geratrics/geriatrics
<imbrandon> bout the only thing i got left from those days is my low ICQ number and "eagle" username on sf.net becouse i'm too lazy to get a new one
<bddebian> bmonty: Yeah but we get minimum security.. :-)
<bmonty> I remember getting yelled at by the sys admin at my school because the IRC client I was using took up too much processor time
<LaserJock> lol
<bmonty> ..or maybe that was a MUD client....hmmm, something like that
<imbrandon> funny enough my wife ( not at the time ) gave me that name "Eagle" , LaserJock you know shes native right, and "Eagle" is short for "Walking Eagle, too full of sh*t to fly"
<LaserJock> lol
<imbrandon> ;P
<bmonty> bddebian: I don't think you can collect social security in prison
<imbrandon> hahaha
<bddebian> Doh :-(
<LaserJock> don't worry, he isn't getting any anyway
<bddebian> imbrandon: That's funny (Eagle)
<bddebian> LaserJock: Haha, good point
<bmonty> LaserJock: neither are we
<LaserJock> I gave up on that a long time ago
<LaserJock> and I'm only 24
<bmonty> smart man
<bmonty> its just another tax as far as I'm concerned
<imbrandon> yea even if we did get SS it would be like 5$ a month
<imbrandon> ;)
<bmonty> imbrandon: or the equivalent in the future...for bddebian, it might be worth a little more
<imbrandon> hehe
<LaserJock> that's why I'm throwing all my chips in for getting the Nobel in Chemistry
<LaserJock> ;-)
<bddebian> Bunch o' freakin' whippersnappers
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> ahh finaly found an old refrence to "Eagle" heh 2002 http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/mono-list/2002-June/006186.html
<imbrandon> that was about the time i was ditching it becouse it was hard to google for
<imbrandon> its sad when the things you do online are goverened by if they are easy to grep^Wgoogle for
<imbrandon> lol
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> hmm, there are a lot of laserjocks out there
<imbrandon> hehe
<LaserJock> I guess that is a good thing
<bmonty> night everyone
<imbrandon> gnight bmonty
<tseng> imbrandon: so why arent you fixing mono bugs in ubuntu ? :)
<bddebian> Yeah
<bddebian> Gnight bmonty_away
<imbrandon> tseng: tbh just lazyness hehe i'll probably get back to it someday
<tseng> imbrandon: ok.
* bddebian wishes he was lazy instead of just stupid
<imbrandon> bddebian: shush ;)
<LaserJock> bddebian: I think I must be both
<bddebian> LaserJock: Oh BS
<tseng> I am all three
<bddebian> You are Mr. Laser guy
<bddebian> tseng: 3?
<imbrandon> heheh
<imbrandon> is that kinda like personal one "i'm tired" person two " me too " and person three ( blonde ) " me 3 " ?
<imbrandon> heh
<tseng> kinda
<tseng> but my battery light is flashing
<tseng> thats a sign to go to bed
<imbrandon> ahh
<bddebian> Ack
<tseng> bye.
<bddebian> Gnight tseng
<imbrandon> gngiht man
<imbrandon> gnight*
<LaserJock> cya tseng
<imbrandon> hrm anyone semi familiar with wget
<bddebian> Somewhat
<imbrandon> so i can be lazy and not read the man LOL
<LaserJock> wget <thing you want to get>
<imbrandon> what woudl be the command line options to download the irc logs all in one shot from fabianone
<imbrandon> wget *.html only grabs the index heh
<LaserJock> yeah, html is tough that way
<imbrandon> or another easy^simple way
<LaserJock> with ftp you can do the * stuff
<imbrandon> yea i noticed
<imbrandon> but i dont think there is an ftp interface to the logs
<imbrandon> hrm i wounder if rsync would work
* imbrandon just wants to be able to grep / search them easy
<bddebian> Yeah, wget doesn't handle regexp / multiple files very well :-(
<imbrandon> ;(
<imbrandon> ok one last stupid question i should already know and/or ask in #ubuntu but you guys rock lol is ....
<imbrandon> how can i tell from a script if a process is running
<imbrandon> so i dont start it twice via cron
<imbrandon> test -x /blah works with files only right ?
<imbrandon> i guess the "wrong" way would be to have the script create a file and then when done delete the file , and when its run test for the file and ext if the file exists
<imbrandon> but there should be a simpler way
<imbrandon> s/ext/exit
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Maybe pidof will do what you want?
<imbrandon> pidof? hrm ok i'll google that
<TheMuso> man pidof
<imbrandon> or man ;)
<imbrandon> ahhh yea looks like exactly what i want , thanks TheMuso
<TheMuso> welcome
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Amaranth> i can't triage bugs i own?
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: not unless you're part of -qa
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: what did you want changed where?
<Amaranth> it's not important
<Amaranth> just want to set the severity of an alacarte but to whatever one above wishlist is
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: bug #?
<Amaranth> bug 54748
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54748 in alacarte "Browse dialog doesn't escape spaces in command path" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54748
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: if you've been triaging bugs for a while, you're welcome to apply to join the ubuntu-qa team
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> i don't have time
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: well, no, that's what they say
<Amaranth> i just want to let him know that i won't be able to get to this for a bit because it's not a huge thing
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: what do you want it as?  wishlist?
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: or low?
<Amaranth> low
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: done :)
<Amaranth> thanks
<Amaranth> it's kind of broken that i can't change all aspect of a bug i own
<TheMuso> Amaranth: It was actually changed like that for a reason.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: was to stop people assigning $mypetbugaboutscreensaversorsomething as high priority
<Amaranth> Random people can take ownership of a bug and max it out?
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: anyone can take ownership of a bug.  they just cant change the priority
<Amaranth> I meant before that change. )
<Amaranth> err, :)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: ah
<imbrandon> crimsun: ping
<crimsun> imbrandon: pong
<imbrandon> crimsun: about the upstream version of apt-mirror , i'm getting my patches togather for it right now to upload to ubuntu i know the policy is -0ubuntu2 but fixing the upstream version if there is no upstreeam can i bump it to 4.5 ?
<imbrandon> and make it a native package ?
<imbrandon> or ummm you know what i'm getting at
<crimsun> imbrandon: I'd keep the current nomenclature until you hear back from the original maintainer
<imbrandon> ok
<imbrandon> err i guess -2ubuntu2 heh
<imbrandon> in this case but yea
<FunnyLookinHat> Ahh crap, just got back from being gone for the past three days and I missed a ping in here along the way, haha
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning daniel
<dholbach> hey Andrew
<imbrandon> moins guys
<ajmitch> we need to clean up a few bugs assigned to motureviewers
<dholbach> that sounds like a very good plan
* ajmitch has cleaned up a couple
<ajmitch> found a few that don't apply to edgy now
<ajmitch> ah, someone made libcm packages
<ajmitch> a shame I hadn't uploaded mine before they went to the effort
<dholbach> didn't we have libcm packages in dapper too?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> old & out of date
<dholbach> ah ok
<ajmitch> can't build metacity with them
<dholbach> maybe you can talk to rodarvus about it?
<ajmitch> the packages this person supplied would have needed fixing anyway
<ajmitch> sure I can, but it's a lib on GNOME CVS
<dholbach> ah, I didn't know
<ajmitch> metacity is the only user I know of
<ajmitch> bugs like 6004, I'd leave to slomo_
<ajmitch> well, 28 open bugs for motureviewers
<ajmitch> I'm sure a few of them are still valid :)
<Toadstool> good morning
<ajmitch> morning Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi ajmitch
<Hobbsee> hi Toadstool
<Toadstool> hey Hobbsee
<ajmitch> hi viviersf
<viviersf> loa ajmitch
<viviersf> how u
<ajmitch> alright
<viviersf> kewl
<ajmitch> lp going down for maintenance soon, perfect time for me to go & get some dinner
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<pmjdebruijn> can somebody tell me what is obviously silly about this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19374 ?
<ajmitch> pmjdebruijn: missing #!/bin/sh
<pmjdebruijn> ajmitch, huh? the debhelper generated ones, don't have that either?
<pmjdebruijn> so I assumed that wasn't nessecary, anyway I'll try
<phanatic> hello everyone
* imbrandon notes that he has applied for MOTU for todays TB if anyone wishes to comment on his wiki and/or come cheer ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i should be there, as i'm going for core.
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, yay \o/
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: :)
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: want to cheer for me
<Hobbsee> ?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: ;P
<ajmitch> ah, you did decide to go for it already
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, sure, if you cheer for me too ;)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: quite possibly, yes.
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: hehe
<ajmitch> there's no 'possibly' about it, if you've hit the join team link, as I see you have
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: :P
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: well, i say possibly, so you cant outright disapprove
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> you think I disapprove?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i know you did with MOTU
<ajmitch> no, I didn't
<tseng> me too
<tseng> no more aussies
<tseng> with your funny time zones
<Hobbsee> tseng: hehe.  it's not my fault that you're living in the past
<pmjdebruijn> ajmitch, thanks, the preinst and postrm scripts now work!
<frandavid100> hiya!
<frandavid100> I'm reading through the packaging guide
<frandavid100> trying to create a changelog, but I'm rather clueless
<frandavid100> could someone give me a hand?
<Hobbsee> frandavid100: to create a changelog, or edit it?
<phanatic> frandavid100: are you using dh_make?
<frandavid100> don't even know what it is... I'm just creating the changelog from scratch
<frandavid100> I'm following this http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-scratch.html
<frandavid100> there's a template for the changelog:
<frandavid100> package (version) distribution; urgency=urgency    * change details     more change details   * even more change details  -- maintainer name <email address>[two spaces]   date
<frandavid100> guess package (version) would be tsaver 0.4
<frandavid100> edgy urgency=low
<frandavid100> can't say any change details because the package is not in the repos
<phanatic> the best would be to have a look at a _real_ changelog file. get a package source from the archives with apt-get source
<frandavid100> I'm having a look at hello's
<frandavid100> the program's name is timesaver
<frandavid100> but the package's is tsaver
<frandavid100> which one should I use? tsaver?
<phanatic> i think yes
<frandavid100> right
<frandavid100> So it looks like this
<frandavid100> tsaver (0.4) unstable; urgency=low
<frandavid100>  -- David Prieto <frandavid100@gmail.com>  Tue,  1 Aug 2006 15:38:51 +0200
<Amaranth> frandavid100: s/unstable/edgy/
<Amaranth> and you have to have some bullet points in there
<Amaranth> even if it's just "* Initial package." or something
<frandavid100> those are for the changelog right?
<frandavid100> 'K
<azeem> hi Barry
<frandavid100> I'm with the control file now
<bddebian> Hey azeem
<bddebian> Heya gang
<frandavid100> how can I know what section this particular program is in?
<frandavid100> or the priority for that matter
<Yagisan> frandavid100, priority is always low.
<frandavid100> aha
<Amaranth> indeed, we don't use that part
<Amaranth> i think that's only used in debian to hurry something from unstable to testing
<Yagisan> Amaranth, and if we did, it's only changed on security/rc bugs
<frandavid100> so I can leave it like this?
<frandavid100> Source: tsaver
<frandavid100> Section: devel
<Yagisan> frandavid100, section is easy. what section are similar apps ?
<frandavid100> Priority: low
<frandavid100> no idea... don't know what sections are there
<frandavid100> office maybe?
* Yagisan rereads scrollback
<Yagisan> frandavid100, in the *control* file use priority optional or priority extra
<frandavid100> right
<Yagisan> frandavid100, and in the changelog urgency is always low
<frandavid100> Maintainer: David Prieto <frandavid100@gmail.com>
<frandavid100> Standards-Version: 0.4
<frandavid100> Package: tsaver
<frandavid100> Architecture: any (?)
<Yagisan> frandavid100, perhaps a pastebin would help ?
<frandavid100> sorry... I don't know what a pastebin is :S
<frandavid100> I'm a total noob you see
<frandavid100> anyway... Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}
<frandavid100> and... Description: (I took the one from Gnomefiles)
<frandavid100> would this be a compliant control file?
<Yagisan> frandavid100, this is a pastebin http://rafb.net/paste/
<frandavid100> just noticed the standards version was wrong... corrected it
<frandavid100> oh... that ay I can paste the text there you mean... didn't know it even existed
<frandavid100> thanks for pointing me to it
<Yagisan> np
<frandavid100> so, here it is http://rafb.net/paste/results/ViOcSd47.html
<frandavid100> is that valid?
<frandavid100> and... any way to find out what the architecture is?
<Amaranth> any means it'll work on any of the archs ubuntu builds on, all means it doesn't need a recompile for different arches (python programs, shell scripts, doc files, etc)
<frandavid100> well any way to know where it will work?
<Amaranth> put it as any and hope for the best
<frandavid100> right
<frandavid100> I'm on the copyright part
<Amaranth> there aren't too many packages that aren't any unless they're binary blobs
<frandavid100> do you guys really use this part?
<Amaranth> you mean the copyright file? it's important
<frandavid100> where do you get the info to fill Copyright (C) {Year(s)} by {Author(s)} {Email address(es)}
<frandavid100> ?
<Yagisan> frandavid100, from the source
<frandavid100> should there be a copyright file in the source?
<frandavid100> I got one called authors
<frandavid100> contains the author's name and address
<frandavid100> nothing about copyright
<azeem> there must be a debian/copyright, yes
<azeem> eh
<azeem> frandavid100: check the source files then for copyright boilerplate
<azeem> usually the AUTHORS also hold the copyright
<frandavid100> yep
<frandavid100> http://rafb.net/paste/results/o3UaHT99.html
<frandavid100> is this correct, or maybe should I take out the part starting with "preamble"?
<azeem> you don't need to duplicate the full GPL in debian/copyright, point to common-licenses
<frandavid100> how would it look it like, then?
<azeem> just see any other GPL'd package
<frandavid100> aham
<frandavid100> nex item... do you create the rules file manually?
<frandavid100> there's a lot of stuff I don't know there
<azeem> dh-make creates a templates/skeleton
<azeem> or you could adopt another packages' rules file
<frandavid100> that's cool
<azeem> don't run dh-make now, or it will overwrite your other files
<frandavid100> I think I'll take the dh-make method... as long as it's explained later on the guide!
<azeem> like debian/copyright
<frandavid100> hm
<frandavid100> could just move them somewhere else
<azeem> well, make a backup of your debian/ tree
<frandavid100> dh-make doesn't seem to be a valid command tho... and I'd swear I have it installed
<frandavid100> yep I do
<bddebian>  dh_make
<frandavid100> what's the right command then?
<frandavid100> oh
<frandavid100> right
<frandavid100> it's much easier with dh-make :)
<frandavid100> I tried to build it... but got an error :8
<frandavid100> :(
<frandavid100> http://rafb.net/paste/results/JkyArx68.html
<phanatic> frandavid100: could you also paste the appropriate file? (debian/control)
<frandavid100> sure
<frandavid100> http://rafb.net/paste/results/LQq1nO27.html
<frandavid100> here you are
<phanatic> frandavid100: all lines in the long description should begin with a space
<frandavid100> like this? http://rafb.net/paste/results/FLring45.html
<frandavid100> but I keep getting the same error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/BWeiUN19.html
<geser> delete line 12 and insert in line 19 and 25 a "."
<geser> you can't have emtpy lines
<frandavid100> right I think it worked now :D
<frandavid100> so... no empty lines, space to begin each, . at the start of a paragraph
<frandavid100> http://rafb.net/paste/results/KLMdJZ87.html
<frandavid100> but I'm still getting the error part
<geser> I've I understand it correctly (it's spanish?) it complains it couldn't find the target clean in the Makefile
<frandavid100> yes it's spanish... the exact translation would be "there's no rule to build the `clean' target. Stop.
<bddebian> Holy crap, how did my karma get to ~400,000????
<FunnyLookinHat> bddebian, don't ask, just take it and be like " I AM YOUR UBUNTU MASTER "
<tseng> Bug Management  398463
<tseng> you filed several bugs a day
<tseng> apperantly
<tseng> 32674
<tseng> my points are way up as well
<bddebian> Oh, the sync requests, how lame :-)
<tseng> but I rarely go in and clean up bugs
<tseng> so not that high :)
<tseng> I should clean up beagle bugs
<tseng> most of them are so bad
<tseng> I wish people could judge what bugs belong upstream
<bddebian> Aye
<Spec> Where should python service 'foobar' be placed in the filesystem via .deb? not /usr/local ?
<azeem> nothing should be places under /usr/local in a .deb
<azeem> s/places/placed/
<Spec> so where should it be placed?
<Spec> it's a little webserver
<azeem> where under /usr/local would it have been placed?
<phanatic> Spec: /usr/sbin maybe
<Spec> well, it relies on stuff that's in the folder it sits in
<phanatic> if it's a simple script
<Spec> nope, not just a simple script :-/
<azeem> Spec: that doesn't sound right
<phanatic> then it should be rewritten :)
<Spec> i didn't write it :p
<azeem> so don't package it :)
<Spec> someone else asked me to package it as a favour
<Spec> maybe i'll package it into /usr/local and violate debian policy ^.^
<azeem> as long as you don't plan to upload it anywhere, that'sfine
<Spec> well, my own apt server.
<hub> dholbach: I need an advocate for hugin 0.6 that is on REVU, so that I can upload it to edgy now that the licensing has bee fixed.
<dholbach> hub: hm, does nobody else have a bit of time? :(
<hub> ah well whoever else
<hub> the package had alreayd been approved
<hub> but the upload got rejected due to licensing issues
<hub> said licensing has been addressed upstream
<hub> dholbach: or shall I raise the topic about more efficient reviewing on the motu mailing list?
<dholbach> Yes, I think that's a good idea.
<dholbach> In the end it's all about people doing it, but if we can simplify things (maybe technically), we probably should.
<hub> like the motu tools, I still don't see a reference anywhere
<hub> lot of things can be automated
<dholbach> maybe, yes
<lucas> is there a page listing stuff that a newcomer to ubuntu development should/could do ?
<aa_> hello
<aa_> what should I do about: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/pida/+bug/42882 before the same thing happens with edgy?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42882 in pida "PIDA version in dapper is very old" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<lucas> aa_: become an ubuntu dev and fix it yourself ;p
<ogra> lucas, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources ?
<aa_> lucas: well, I wrote the application
<aa_> lucas: also debian has a newer application
<aa_> isn't there some magical thing involved?
<bddebian> If Debian's is newer it will come over in Edgy
<aa_> promise?
<bddebian> I promise nothing :-)
<aa_> hehehe
<phanatic> bddebian: it has to be merged i think
<aa_> can someone please merge it?
<bddebian> Ah yes, it's on the Merges list, I'll check it out
<aa_> it is really bad for my applicaiton
<bddebian> If dholbach doesn't mind
<aa_> and I keep getting the same bug reports
<aa_> bddebian: wow thanks
<ogra> aa_, i'm a fan of pida, so let me make that promise ... it will be updated in edgy ;)
<aa_> ogra: wow, thanks!
<dholbach> bddebian: why me?
<ogra> ah, bddebian cares already :)
<bddebian> dholbach: You uploaded last :-)
<aa_> well, then thank-you for your assurances, and have a nice day :)
<dholbach> bddebian: pffft - go ahead :-)))
<bddebian> OK
<ogra> aa_, if thats done you could ask for a backport to dapper ;) just file a bug then and assign it to the backports team
<bddebian> pbuilding now
<bddebian> Doh, bashisms in Debian/rules... :-)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> fix them :)
<bddebian> rm debian/pida/usr/share/pida/{AUTHORS,CONTRIBUTORS,COPYING}
* lucas wondering if it wouldn't be faster to rewrite a shell, faster than bash, but allowing those bashisms
<bddebian> Well you can always do !bin/bash :-)
<bddebian> OK, pida uploaded
<ogra> :)
<bddebian> Any other requests, your highnesses? ;-)
<bddebian> Heya Laser
<bddebian> Err LaserJock
<LaserJock> sorry
<bddebian> For what?
<LaserJock> half of me is away (still in bed_
<bddebian> Hehe
<LaserJock> holy moly, bzr's website got quite the face-lift
<dholbach> holy cow, yes
<LaserJock> hi Zdra_
<Zdra_> :)
<LaserJock> ok, so how are you building the source package and .deb?
<Zdra_> I just run "debuild"
<LaserJock> ok, you probably want to build it in 2 different steps, 1) build the source package with debuild -S and 2) build the .deb using pbuilder (or something similar)
<frandavid100> hi again
<LaserJock> what happens is if you just run debuild it uses your source directory to build the .deb and so it gets messed up with files from the build
<LaserJock> hi frandavid100
<cypher1> how do i include *.png files in the .deb.. when i did a pbuilder it packaged without the image files :(
<Zdra_> LaserJock: ok I'll try that way and I think google can teach me enough to understand how it works :)
<LaserJock> Zdra_: I think we can do a bit better than google
<LaserJock> :-)
<LaserJock> !packgingguide
<ubotu> I know nothing about packgingguide - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bddebian> cypher1: Adding binary files to a package is difficult to impossible.  You are better off either using something like an xpm format or uuencoding the binary and then uudecoding it on build
<LaserJock> dang it
<bddebian> LaserJock: mopac7 looks like a sync.  Did you want/need anything with that before I ask for a sync?
<LaserJock> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<LaserJock> Zdra_: ^^
<LaserJock> bddebian: nah, if it's a sync then sync it? it wasn't on my list?
<Zdra_> LaserJock: thanks :)
<cypher1> bddebian, sorry it is a .kbm file
<cypher1> bddebian, also i did not understand you completely
<LaserJock> cypher1: the problem is that the .diff.gz doesn't handle binary files
<LaserJock> so you can include a source (like svg) or a non-binary image (like an .xpm)
<LaserJock> or you can use uuencode and uudecode to turn the binary into ASCII
<LaserJock> and back
<allo> hello!
<LaserJock> hello!
<frandavid100> can someone please take a look at http://pastebin.ca/110484?
<LaserJock> Zdra_: if you have any problems with the Packaging Guide let me know.
<frandavid100> It's what I get when I try to sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc --with-wx-config
<LaserJock> are you build deping on wx?
<LaserJock> hmm, doesn't look like it
<allo> does someone want to have a look at the klik package? it now works fine for me. http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2823
<bddebian> LaserJock: Ah, OK
<LaserJock> bddebian: ah ok, what?
<Zdra_> LaserJock: ok, I don't need advanced things, just compile a package to easily test my patches :)
<bddebian> LaserJock: Ah, OK, I'll request a sync :-)
<bddebian> bbiam
<LaserJock> Zdra_: ok, check out the pbuilder section (https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/gs-pbuilder.html)
<allo> btw: why does loopmounting not work in the edgy livecd? so i cannot test the package on the livecd :-(
<LaserJock> Zdra_: once you have a pbuilder set up, you use it to build the .deb
<Gloubiboulga> frandavid100, you need to build depend on wxwidget
<frandavid100> how could I do that?
<LaserJock> Zdra_: so 1) make changes 2) rebuild source package with debuild -S -us -uc 3) build .deb with sudo pbuilder build <newpackage>.dsc
<LaserJock> Zdra_: does that make sense?
<crimsun> (adding libwxgtk2.6-dev)
<frandavid100> I have to install that on my system?
<LaserJock> no
<Gloubiboulga> frandavid100, in debian/control, you need to add 'libwxgtk2.6-dev' to the Build-Depends: line
<frandavid100> oh right
<frandavid100> silly me :S
<Gloubiboulga> thanks crimsun :)
<crimsun> (np)
<cypher1> LaserJock, sorry how do i add to source ? is it by editing debian/control file ?
<Zdra_> LaserJock: I'm testing ...
<LaserJock> cypher1: what do you want to add?
<cypher1> i have a file with extension .kbm
<cypher1> LaserJock, i want some files like that also to be included in the .deb.. which is not happening now
<frandavid100> I did it... Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), autotools-dev, libwxgtk2.6-dev
<frandavid100> but I keep getting the same error http://pastebin.ca/110500
<LaserJock> frandavid100: did you rebuild the source package?
<frandavid100> d'oh
<frandavid100> no I didn't
<LaserJock> cypher1: well, I've never heard of that format in particular
<LaserJock> cypher1: but look at the man page for uuencode (and uudecode) which is in the sharutils package
<cypher1> LaserJock, sorry for not being clear, i was building a game which uses files with those extensions.. which i guess contains some image data
<LaserJock> cypher1: how many?
<LaserJock> why do you need to put that in the packageing?
<cypher1> LaserJock, i guess more than 5-6
<cypher1> LaserJock, the binary reads those files during startup
<LaserJock> but they aren't in the source?
<LaserJock> the original tarball
<cypher1> LaserJock, yes it is there
<LaserJock> ok, then you confused me
<cypher1> LaserJock, sorry
<LaserJock> you have images in the .orig.tar.gz that aren't getting installed?
<cypher1> LaserJock, that are getting in the .deb
<cypher1> sorry that are not getting in the .deb
<bddebian> re
<LaserJock> cypher1: ok, thats totally different than what I was thinking, lol
<cypher1> :)
<LaserJock> does the package have a debian/install file?
<cypher1> LaserJock, no
<LaserJock> or <packagename>.install?
<cypher1> i had just did a debuid -S for creating the debian directory but install or packaganame.install file is not there
<frandavid100> LaserJock: I rebuilt the source but I still get the same:
<frandavid100> http://pastebin.ca/110506 can you take a look?
<LaserJock> cypher1: then use dh_install (read the man page for more info) in debian/rules if the package uses debhelper
<cypher1> LaserJock, thanks let me read and try it
<Toadstool> hey everybody
<Gloubiboulga> hi Toadstool
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool, Gloubiboulga
<Toadstool> hi Gloubiboulga, bddebian
<Toadstool> Gloubiboulga: ready? :)
<Gloubiboulga> hi bddebian
<Gloubiboulga> Toadstool, yep :)
<LaserJock> tritium: hehe
<tritium> heh
<tritium> HOw are you, LaserJock ?
<LaserJock> fine
<cypher1> will it be a good idea if we plan for a lecture in packaging ?
<cypher1> i think that will be useful for someone like me who is very new to packaging
<omeow> There was one like a week ago.
<cypher1> oops missed it
<cypher1> where can i find the text of it ?
<cypher1> i meant the URL
<crimsun> you can also check the Packaging Guide.
<cypher1> crimsun, yes but IMHO there are several things assumed there
<cypher1> like i am just learning curve of what control, rules file is
<LaserJock> cypher1: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School
<zul> when is the next one?
<LaserJock> I don't know if one has been planned
<LaserJock> I would like to see one every week, but that might be a bit much
<cypher1> LaserJock, thanks :) but wont the lectures be captured somewhere ?
<LaserJock> yeah, you click on the link
<cypher1> LaserJock, sorry ignore it.. just noticed
<LaserJock> I'll also try to incorporate what I can into the Packaging Guide
<cypher1> i am feeling effects of getting tired sorry
<LaserJock> argg, a broken package was uploaded to -updates
<Toadstool> nice...
<LaserJock> it didn't take too long to get a bug report about it either ;-)
<LaserJock> who can upload to -updates? only core-dev? or can a MOTU upload a Universe package?
<Toadstool> hmm, I think we can and it's processed manually... but you'dbetter ask on -devel :)
<LaserJock> well, I wonder if I should let the person who broke it, fix it
<Toadstool> which package by the way?
<LaserJock> matplotlib
<Toadstool> yep, found the bug report ;)
<LaserJock> I noticed it yesterday on my machine at home
<LaserJock> the problem is he didn't adjust the deps on the other matplotlib binaries from ubuntu1 to ubuntu2
<Toadstool> er, yeah :/
<crimsun> -updates is open to ubuntu-dev but requires kamion/mdz approval; processing is manual
<Toadstool> ok, good to know
<crimsun> poor Gloubiboulga got caught in the crossfire :)
<Gloubiboulga> indeed :)
<Toadstool> yeah :)
<Gloubiboulga> so quiet on #u-meeting... scarry
<Toadstool> mdz must be preparing something really nasty :
<Toadstool> :p
* Toadstool runs
<Gloubiboulga> yeah, run, run ;)
<crimsun> congrats, Gloubiboulga!
<Gloubiboulga> thanks :D
<bddebian> On?
<bddebian> Did I miss a freakin' meeting again?
<crimsun> (core-dev)
<bddebian> Oh sweet, congrats Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> thanks bddebian :)
* Toadstool hugs Gloubiboulga 
* Gloubiboulga hugs Toadstool
<LaserJock> ack, is it over?
<Gloubiboulga> nop, ubuntu-devs turn now
<LaserJock> congrats Gloubiboulga
<LaserJock> anybody else make core-dev?
<Gloubiboulga> thanks Laser_away
<Gloubiboulga> thanks LaserJock :)
<crimsun> Sarah's not present, so I don't think so.
<LaserJock> is azeem up ATM?
<crimsun> yes.
<ogra> LaserJock, cheer for him ;)
<ogra> (if ou like indeed)
<crimsun> bddebian: (the point you raise, while valid, isn't necessarily applicable to azeem)
<bddebian> Why not?
<crimsun> there's the entire issue of "predicting the future", for one.
<crimsun> (besides, we're supposed to bolster his application, not sidetrack it.)
<bddebian> All I am saying is there are policys that I don't even know and I live here
<crimsun> today's TB is in a grilling mood, I see.
<crimsun> must be the weather
<Gloubiboulga> yep :/
<LaserJock> interesting for sure
<LaserJock> maybe they weren't properly bribed with large amounts of alcohol
<bddebian> Yeah, glad I didn't ask for main again.. ;-P
<Hobbsee> they were easy-ish last time.
<Hobbsee> it's m#dz and mgj69?
<Toadstool> hey Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> jhi Toadstool
<Gloubiboulga> 1 hour to review 2 candidates... it's quite long
<crimsun> congrats, azeem!
<Toadstool> great! welcome, azeem :)
<Gloubiboulga> welcome azeem :)
<LaserJock> wahooooo!
<azeem> thanks :)
* Gloubiboulga always thought that azeem was already a MOTU
<LaserJock> oh dang, that means I will be his slave forever ;(
<bddebian> W00t, congrats azeem
<siretart> Gloubiboulga: congrats to you as well! :)
<bddebian> LaserJock: :-)  Now I think I lost my job though.. :'-(
<Toadstool> Gloubiboulga: maybe that's because he's always been here ;)
<Gloubiboulga> thanks siretart :)
<Gloubiboulga> Toadstool, yep, and really helpfull
<Toadstool> indeed
<LaserJock> azeem: btw, is it late there?
<LaserJock> must be off to the pub already ;-)
<Gloubiboulga> hm, I have to wake up in 5 hours, maybe it's time to go to bed :)
<Gloubiboulga> see you!
<allee> azeem: congrats too from me!
<tseng> imbrandon: tough crowd :)
<imbrandon> hehe yea
<imbrandon> look so
<tseng> its ok, mdz likes to be sure we arent getting people who arent committed
<tseng> like me
<Hobbsee> tseng: ouch.  is keybuk still around and voting?
<tseng> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> wish i could just bypass mdz :P
<tseng> Hobbsee: you had petter step up
<tseng> Hobbsee: you were passed by
<LaserJock> tseng: was that "people who areen't committed like me"? ;-)
<tseng> LaserJock: yes.
<tseng> LaserJock: i suck
<Hobbsee> tseng: yeah, so i saw.  i was very asleep
<bddebian> Hobbsee: For what, I thought you were already an MOTU?  You going for main already?
<crimsun> congrats, imbrandon!
<Hobbsee> bddebian: yes
<Hobbsee> tseng: uh oh, i must be tired :P
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Holy crap, wow
<bddebian> WOw, congrats imbrandon!
<Hobbsee> bddebian: you've never seen how hard it is to get anything thru main?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Oh I have, that's part of the reason I tried to get in, but apparently I'm not good enough
<LaserJock> imbrandon: wahoooo!
<tseng> Hobbsee: is it?
<imbrandon> whoo hoo
<tseng> I think I was the first coredev approved by TB
<imbrandon> thanks guys ( everyone ) for the kind words and cheering
<LaserJock> heh
<azeem> LaserJock: I was cleaning up the kitchen :)
<azeem> 23:22 here
<Hobbsee> tseng: very.  particularly on kde side, because most devs wont take it
<LaserJock> azeem: I've got an updated gausssum ready to go for sid
<azeem> yay
<LaserJock> azeem: what's the best way of getting it to you?
<azeem> point me to a source package
<LaserJock> k
<tseng> Hobbsee: sorry, not personal
<Hobbsee> tseng: i realise that
<Hobbsee> tseng: it's okay
* tseng hugs Hobbsee 
<tritium> FunnyLookinHat, bddebian: how the mythtv packaging coming?
* Hobbsee hugs tseng 
<LaserJock> azeem: I got an email today that a bug was filed because of the new python policy but I already packaged the fix ;-)
<LaserJock> azeem: do I need to go back and put a Closes: in the changelog?
<FunnyLookinHat> tritium, err...  I have been pulled away from it for the past week or so
<LaserJock> wow, he got straight to the point there
<tritium> FunnyLookinHat: anything I can do to help?
<tseng> LaserJock: you should see him in person
<azeem> LaserJock: that would be preferred, but you could also close it via -done
<azeem> if it is too much hassle
<bddebian> tritium: I'm waiting for libie something or other to come through NEW
<bddebian> It's a build-dep
<FunnyLookinHat> tritium, I'm pretty much on the right track and just need to figure out some odds and ends of package.  I've gotten it to compile fine and all  : )
<LaserJock> azeem: well, it really just takes a sec to nano the changelog and rebuild the source package
<tritium> FunnyLookinHat, bddebian:  okay, let me know if I can do anything.  Thanks!
<crimsun> tritium: fixallmythtvbugskthx
<tritium> crimsun: :)
<azeem> LaserJock: then it's probably better, also if somebody is later looking at changelog
<LaserJock> true
<LaserJock> I was just annoyed because I just got everything all set
<LaserJock> and I get a bug email about something I just fixed ;-)
<azeem> LaserJock: well, that's extra points for ultra-fast bug fixing ;)
<LaserJock> hehe
<bddebian> FunnyLookinHat: Are you using Marillat's packages for mythtv?
<tritium> bddebian: what are you starting from?
<LaserJock> azeem: it's the 1.0.4-1 ( new upstream) package at http://chem.unr.edu/~mantha/debian/
<bddebian> tritium: My intent was to use Marillat's package but if FunnyLookinHat is working on it, I will back off
<tritium> bddebian: no, that would be a bad thing!
<bddebian> ?
<tritium> To back off...
<tritium> Work together :)
<tseng> Hobbsee: dh_mkshlibs for future reference.
<Hobbsee> tseng: ah...thanks
<crimsun> or dh_makeshlibs(1) in Edgy
<tseng> yes, spelling counts.
<bddebian> tritium: Oh, there is plenty of other work to do :-)
<LaserJock> yeah, that is still a confusing one to me. I sorta get it
<tritium> bddebian: true
<crimsun> (longest TB ever!)
<LaserJock> really?
<FunnyLookinHat> bddebian, marillat hasn't updated in a long time and he has no plans to, at least that's what he said when i emailed him
<FunnyLookinHat> bddebian, my goal was to incorporate version .19 into multiverse
<bddebian>  .19 is in debian-multimedia
<FunnyLookinHat> ...
<FunnyLookinHat> it wasn't 3 weeks ago, lol
<bddebian> Let me make sure I'm not on crack, hang on
<FunnyLookinHat> bddebian, then I vote for integrating the one that is already built, it just makes sense and follows how it was done in the psat
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok
<FunnyLookinHat> hah
<tritium> bddebian: it there.  Ive seen it
<bddebian> Yeah, 0.19-0.10
<FunnyLookinHat> ok well in that case, i vote integrate.
<tritium> Can we package it for ubuntu from his sources?
<bddebian> But it needs libieFOO that is sitting in NEW
<FunnyLookinHat> that's funny because I emailed Christian about a month ago and he said nothing about it...
<tritium> getting 0.19 into edgy would rock
<FunnyLookinHat> To package it from his sources would we just run dh_make with his source package unpacked?
<FunnyLookinHat> (I'm still very new to the packaging techniques)
<crimsun> be VERY carefully when importing from marillat.
<bddebian> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=libie
<crimsun> you'll essentially need to scour the entire packaging and make sure it aligns with Ubuntu's current scheme.
<azeem> LaserJock: eh, uploaded, btw
<tritium> crimsun: what are the nasties to look out for?
<LaserJock> azeem: oh, thanks. awesome
<tritium> policy violations?
<FunnyLookinHat> maybe bddebian should handle this then.  I would rather not create more confusion with the project (as I seem to be doing)
<crimsun> tritium: anything that involves stuff Ubuntu has had to repackage, like ffmpeg
<bddebian> FunnyLookinHat: No, not at all
<crimsun> FunnyLookinHat: it's easier for you guys to work together, seriously
<tritium> crimsun: were these repacked for legal issues?
<crimsun> and for other reasons
<tritium> FunnyLookinHat: stick with it :)
<FunnyLookinHat> heh ok, though now I am fairly lost as to what I should be doing
<FunnyLookinHat> bddebian, if you find something you need me to do go ahead and email me (funnylookinhat@gmail.com) (i am afk on irc a lot)...  and maybe I can figure it out?
<bddebian> Well, now crimsun has me worried :-)
<FunnyLookinHat> well you just have to check the debian/copyright and dependencies for marillat stuff iirc
<tritium> me too, bddebian ;)
<lucas> hub: around ? weren't you the one talking about more efficient ways to work inside motu ?
<lucas> the -meeting discussion [kubuntu devs failing to get their packages sponsored]  might interest you
<Hobbsee> lucas: heh, yeah.
<bddebian> Later folks
* Kyral sighs
<Kyral> Looks like more work to do lol
<Kyral> First EasyChem and now GTKEdit
<Kyral> Funny someone noticed my ancient ITP in Debian for GTKEdit, which I never fulfilled because the response was that "Its a GTK1 App and we are trying to get away from GTK1"
<LaserJock> anybody here think motu-reviewers LP is working well?
<Kyral> Though quite frankly, I'm half ready to orphan all my packages and leave the project
#ubuntu-motu 2006-08-02
<lucas> LaserJock: I don't think so
<lucas> however, the sync process is based on bugs filed, and works well
<lucas> accepting requests from developers is also different from accepting requests from everybody (as in motu-reviewers)
<dholbach> good night guys
<crimsun> night daniel
<Toadstool> g'night dholbach
<LaserJock> cya dholbach
<dholbach> night guys - you rock! :)
<LaserJock> lucas: I think the motu-reviewer's would work if MOTUs used it
<LaserJock> I generally don't go "hmm, rather than work on my own stuff, I think I'll go look for things to sponsor"
<LaserJock> :-)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: hehe, exactly.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: not unless you know the person, and so feel like doing them a favour
<LaserJock> exactly, hence the IRC pinging method
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: that's the one.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: we need to work on kubuntu not being so cliched, too...
<LaserJock> mhm
<lucas> I've a package which just needs a rebuild because of an ABI change. should I mail infinity ? upload a -XXXbuild1 package ? file a bug ?
<Hobbsee> lucas: discuss with infinity/kamion/etc
<Kyral> heh no one caught my comment about me orphaning everything and leaving this project
<LaserJock> we're used to it ;-)
<LaserJock> besides, nobody wants your GTK1 editor anyway ;-)
<Kyral> ....cept this time I am serious...
<Kyral> The Forums War....its reaching too far....
<LaserJock> Kyral: yeah, but what does the forum have to do with anything here
<Kyral> Because...I am involved...the CoC has been disregarded...and corruption has spread..
<LaserJock> from what I've seen it is pretty much contained to the forums
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> The future will decide my fate
<azeem> mine as well
<azeem> damn future
<Kyral> If the Right Thing is done, then I will stay
<Kyral> else, I'll leave
<Kyral> because this has reached the CC
<LaserJock> I just don't see why the forum crap would make you leave the whole project
<sladen> what's the latest on the "forum crap" ?
<Kyral> Kass is being prosecuted for no good damn reason?
<LaserJock> I have no idea, that's most of the problem, IMO, the administration of the forums is very closed
<Kyral> Which is the problem
<Kyral> any discussion on the Forums about this issue and the thread is deleted and users are threatened with banning if they continue
<Kyral> In case you can't tell, I support Kassetra....which makes me a big target
<LaserJock> anyway, it seems like the forums admins are going through a crisis and what comes of it I don't know
<LaserJock> and I don't particularly care to some degree
<LaserJock> I don't think the forums will simply go away
<LaserJock> Ubuntu is bigger then that
<Kyral> I've kept my mouth shut because if I open it I'll go ballistic on people (They wanna see CoC Violations? I'll redefine the term!)
<LaserJock> I know ;-)
* tseng wonders what the fuss is about
<LaserJock> tseng: some of the forum admins got fired and many other resigned over it
<Kyral> heh and this could be considered part of the problem
<tseng> saw that
<Kyral> the apathy in the project
<Kyral> towards the Forums
<tseng> yes, I am supremely apethetic to the Forums
<tseng> you aren't going to change this
<Kyral> Yah I know
<LaserJock> Kyral: well, to be honest I think they have a right to be if this is what is produced
<LaserJock> I've tried a lot
<tseng> the signal to noise is horrific
<Kyral> they weren't like the other "branches" of the project
<LaserJock> they aren't
<LaserJock> at all
<Kyral> yet people rely on them more than IRC I would think
* sladen suspects that within the forums, they are seen as the centre of the Ubuntu universe;  and, ...outside the forums, they are assumed to be quite far from that centre
<Kyral> Grandma knows how to use a BBS
<Kyral> Grandma don't know how to use IRC :P
<LaserJock> I agree that the forums have a lot of people, but that doesn't me they are *the* community
<LaserJock> and they are unwilling to work with the rest of the community
<LaserJock> and work like the rest of the community
<tseng> unwilling, or unaware
<LaserJock> the admins seem only interested in power and control
<Kyral> they were unofficial in the first place...so this is a rough transition
* Kyral is in the unconfortable position of being caught between groups of friends
<TheMuso> Kyral: I know what you mean. I have had groups of friends like that, and it is particularly hard when they both don't get along with each other.
<Kyral> So...I defend my Sempai in this one
<tseng> Kyral: we are only going to get increasinly frustrated with the forums as the build subpar packages and code in isolation of MOTU
<Kyral> You mean Automatix?
<tseng> I mean several things
<tseng> Automatix makes the list
<LaserJock> udsf
<tseng> the 4 copies of USlab, the fork of compiz
<Kyral> Keep in mind I started packaging by creating unofficial Backports for Breezy until JDong and co could make official ones...
<tseng> I'll give you a free pass on that
<tseng> I was pretty upset at jdong as well
<tseng> this is a recurring trend
<Kyral> You can't please everyone :P
<tseng> you could at least make an attempt
<Kyral> Heh
<tseng> this isnt really related to the admin staff, however
<Kyral> hell I don't even use the Forums anymore...I'm in this fight on principle
<tseng> I could care less about the staff and direction of the forums, other than harmful forking in isolation
<LaserJock> well, I like the forums but it needs to learn it's place and play well with the rest of the community
<LaserJock> it is *not* a development platform
<zul> is it they know not how to approach  -motu?
<LaserJock> somewhat
<Kyral> they find the guidelines to be concieted or something
<zul> wha/
<LaserJock> but mostly, from what I've seen, they don't to have to do anything outside the forums
<Kyral> Like whenever I tried to point out the DFSG or the New Maintainers Guide I got blasted for being a "Debian User"
<Kyral> or harp on CheckInstall :P
<LaserJock> yes, people have complained in the past why only certain people can upload
<zul> heh...i saw alot of ex-gentoo users
<LaserJock> that it is too elitest
<Toadstool> wow...
<zul> its not elitst...its being sensible
<Toadstool> I should read the forums, looks like there are interesting opinions...
* TheMuso should check up on the accessibility forum more often.
<TheMuso> I used to love forums, but now I am nowhere near as much of a fan. IMO mailing lists are more efficient.
<LaserJock> it just depends on what you are trying to do
<LaserJock> if you are trying to just hang out and swap info with other users, forums are great
<LaserJock> fairly easy to search, and post
<LaserJock> but if you are trying to keep the noise down, it's not great
<TheMuso> For me, the inefficiency comes from the fact that you have to go through several steps just to post in a forum, in the correct area.
<TheMuso> In that time, I can be well on my way to finishing a post to a mailing list.
<LaserJock> well, I don't like email so I tend to not like mailing list very much
<LaserJock> but I'd still prefer them over forums for dev work anyday
<LaserJock> and they are absolutely *not* the place to track bugs
<ajmitch> morning
<zul> hej ajmitch
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<bddebian> Howdy gang
<TheMuso> Hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello TheMuso
* Kyral hugs bddebian
<ajmitch> ah, bddebian
* ajmitch heads out
<LaserJock> bddebian: hehe, I can always tell when bddebian shows up
<LaserJock> my chat client lights up on all channels
<ajmitch> hehe
<bddebian> Heya Kyral, Laser, ajmitch
<Kyral> lol
<bddebian> LaserJock: Hehe, sorry
<LaserJock> bddebian: no problem
<bddebian> Hmm, do I feel like doing anything any more...
<zul> Hey Hobbsee_
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee_
<Hobbsee> hi zul, bddebian, anyone else who said hello before
<tritium> Hobbsee: did you make it to class?
<Hobbsee> tritium: yeah.  mostly.  ish.
<Hobbsee> tritium: enough
<bddebian> Heya again tritium
<tritium> heh ;)
<Hobbsee> tritium: it's not worth going home for a while though
<tritium> hi again, bddebian
<tseng> bddebian: i need a kickban
<Hobbsee> tseng: for what?
<tseng> bddebian: to ease my troubled soul
<bddebian> tseng: I wish I could and I would man..
<tseng> me too
<tseng> when is this elusive geek dinner
<Hobbsee> tseng: dev summit, maybe?
<bmonty> hi everyone
<tseng> Hobbsee: no thanks.
<tseng> Hobbsee: pleebs arent invited to those, anyway
<Hobbsee> tseng: yeah true
* Hobbsee is such a pleb :P
<bddebian> Heya bmonty
<bddebian> Oh hush up Hobbsee, you got more kudos than I did.  No one said a word for me :'-(
<bmonty> hey bddebian
<Hobbsee> bddebian: :(
<Hobbsee> bddebian: sure, they said a word to me - it was "no"
<Hobbsee> :P
<bddebian> Hobbsee: No, I mean at least crimsun and others spoke up about the work you do
<Hobbsee> bddebian: ah.   true
<Hobbsee> 12% [1 kdelibs-data 2194836/7186kB 30%]                  27.5kB/s 9m38s
<Hobbsee> yay for uni connections.
<TheMuso> heh
* ajmitch returns
<bmonty> hey ajmitch
<zul> yay!
<LaserJock> hi everybody who has shown up in the last hour!
<ajmitch> heh
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> wb ajmitch
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch
<Hobbsee> hi LaserJock, bmonty
<bmonty> hi Hobbsee
<bmonty> ok, have we all gotten that out of our systems?
<bmonty> :)
* Hobbsee attacks bmonty with a chair
<Kyral> ow...
<Kyral> *bleeds from head*
<Kyral> YOU MISSED!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kyral> *passes out from blood loss*
<Hobbsee> sorry Kyral :P
* bmonty zaps Hobbsee with his tazer! Buzzzzzz!
* TheMuso starts to suspect a violent undertone to Hobbsee's personality.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: hehe.  it's my axe-murdering tendancies coming out
* Kyral is still unconscious
<ajmitch> TheMuso: you only suspect that now?
* Hobbsee is zapped.  ouch.
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Well, a lot worse than everyone ever thought.
<zul> you people are wacky and slackers
<Kyral> I haven't used Slackware in 1.5 years
<TheMuso> LOL
<TheMuso> Well I haven't used Slackware in 2 years.
<Hobbsee> zul: have you fixed all of zen yet?
<Kyral> its XEN!
<zul> Hobbsee: no i havent fixed zen yet
<bddebian> I have NEVER used slackware! :-)
<Hobbsee> oh...oops...hehe
<zul> Hobbsee: i probably wont fix zen either :)
* Hobbsee would have thought zul would have renamed it by now.  
<Hobbsee> the short form of zul's xen.
<zul> Hobbsee: pretty frigging close though
* Kyral smacks Hobbsee with his bloody head
<Hobbsee> zul: :P
<Hobbsee> Kyral: thanks.  next time do it properly, so that i dont ever have to go home, okay?
<zul> Hobbsee: you didnt see my screenshot did you...tut tut
<Hobbsee> zul: i did...yeah.
<zul> cool
<bmonty> anyone know who bigon (Laurent Bigonville) is?
<ajmitch> no, but he seems active
<ajmitch> bmonty: which bug are you looking at?
<bmonty> yeah, I'm looking at his sync requests
<bmonty> qemu right now
<ajmitch> ok
<bmonty> it isn't a sync
<ajmitch> he did a few for motureviewers as ewll
<ajmitch> like update libcm, which was slightly off
* ajmitch had updated it a couple of days beforehand but not uploaded yet
<bmonty> libnss-ldap looks ok to sync
<ajmitch> no!
* LaserJock was starting to think he was going to have to start up the Nd:YAG
<ajmitch> Release Critical: 5
<ajmitch> bmonty: I've already looked at that - it has 5 RC bugs in debian
<ajmitch> it's nice of him to help out & all..
<bmonty> bug #54664
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54664 in libnss-ldap "please sync 251-5 from debian sid" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54664
* ajmitch sighs
<bmonty> the bugs must be in functionality then?
<ajmitch> the bugs are in "this package kills your system if you have it enabled"
<ajmitch> like breaking local users as well
<bmonty> nice
<zul> well it is edgy..
<ajmitch> I have been watching it for my SoC stuff, you know :)
<bmonty> ajmitch: I figured as much...that is why I mentioned it
<ajmitch> that's why bug 51315 is assigned to me at the moment
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51315 in libnss-ldap "udevd: nss_ldap: failed to bind to LDAP server" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51315
<bmonty> you want to reject it, or should I?
<ajmitch> since that's the major problem it fixes
<ajmitch> it's a matter of exchanging 1 major bug for 5 others
* ajmitch was sure he'd added comments to that bug
<bmonty> you know that sasl binds still fail on amd64 right?
<bmonty> b.d.o seems to be down right now :(
<ajmitch> it's depressing, really
<ajmitch> how  much broken infrastructure stuff there
<ajmitch> is
<bmonty> I agree, you would think that SSO software would be very well maintained, and there would be lots of documentation
<ajmitch> don't be silly
<bmonty> did you reject 54664?
<ajmitch> yes
<bmonty> ok, we must have both been editing it at the same time
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> what's the status with bug 51517?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51517 in qemu "version 0.8.1 available" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51517
<ajmitch> ah right, the same thing with sparc packages moved to Recommends
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/qemu/+changelog is useful :)
<ajmitch> and also very hard to find
<bmonty> are you working on 51517?  It doesn't look like a sync to me
<ajmitch> no, I was just checking with you, and confirmed that it's not a sync
<bmonty> ah, OK
<ajmitch> I'll let you reject this one
<bmonty> done
<ajmitch> poor guy, getting his bugs rejected
<Hobbsee> heh
<ajmitch> nice, OLPC got a order for 4 million laptops
<ajmitch> that'll be a good boost
<bddebian> Yeah, I saw that today
<bddebian> They are using FC though right?
<ajmitch> yeah, I believe so
<TheMuso> Has someone encouraged him to come onto IRC and talk through what he is doing?
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/people/bigon/+reportedbugs
<ajmitch> he's filed a few
<ajmitch> & those are just the open ones
<bmonty> he has a ton of karma for bug management
<ajmitch> 97 filed in total
<ajmitch> though that's with duplicates hidden still
<LaserJock> bddebian: I believe there will be an Ubuntu flavor for OLPC as well
<bddebian> LaserJock: Ah, cool
<LaserJock> bddebian: Edubuntu people already have a few prototypes
* bddebian is out of the loop as usual
* ajmitch decides it's time to upload xgl & libcm
<LaserJock> well, we had a little discussion during the Paris summit, Mark even showed up for it
<bddebian> Ah, nice
<ajmitch> bddebian: you probably need to be in the edubuntu loop for that
<bmonty> how long does it typically take for a bug filed by email to show up in Malone?
<ajmitch> the ubuntu community has grown a bit
<bddebian> ajmitch: Nah, I'm just a lowly MOTU
<ajmitch> bmonty: usually 5-10 minutes
<LaserJock> bddebian: me too
<LaserJock> and I'm on the Edubuntu Council :/
<zul> LaserJock: well you are special
<LaserJock> heck no
<LaserJock> I just hang out on IRC too much
<zul> special in my heart :)
<ajmitch> well, this is a large xgl diff, with doing autogen.sh
<LaserJock> my wife would say, "special ed maybe" ;-)
<zul> yeah ditto
<zul> or she would just call me a retard
* Hobbsee searches for a powerpack
<Hobbsee> Uptime: 1 hours and 25 minutes
<Hobbsee> not that bad...
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Low battery?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: it just started flashing red, yeah
<ajmitch> broken/old battery
<bmonty> ...and of course the qemu package FTBFS
<ajmitch> bmonty: as usual
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> Hey imbrandon.
<imbrandon> heya TheMuso
* imbrandon yawns as he tries to re-wakeup
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon, now get to work! ;-P
<imbrandon> heh how go's it ?
<imbrandon> hahaha i plan to bwhahahaha <evil grin> kubuntu world domination plan in effect
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe.  now you can upload everyone elses stuff :P
<imbrandon> hahah i'm gonna do a few of my own first to get the feel of it
<imbrandon> and probably poke you / others to help me get the reviwing others stuff down sainly ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe.  now you can use dput foo, rather than dput revu foo :P
<imbrandon> btw i just now got your jabber, i crashed hard ( read: slept ) after the meeting and just woke
<zul> imbrandon: dont forget about the whacks of the paddle
<imbrandon> i was out like a light
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe, fair enough.
* Hobbsee was at class.
* imbrandon runs from zul
<bmonty> good night everyone
<imbrandon> gnight bmonty
<imbrandon> ok time for breakfast bbiab
<bddebian> Gnight bmot
<bddebian> Damnit.. bmonty_away
* bddebian skips any Java packages
<Hobbsee> bddebian: surely they're not that evil :P
<imbrandon> java is as evil to me as mono is to the -devel list hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee is lazy, and plays ksudoku in the background.
<TheMuso> hehehe
* Hobbsee is waiting for acroread and mozilla-acroread to download, so she can do her maths quiz.
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Not evil, just have doko's name on them and I don't particularly care for Java anyway
<Hobbsee> may as well do all the uni work if i'm avoiding going home.
<Hobbsee> bddebian: heh, fair enough
<imbrandon> school zones ?
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Why not going home?
<TheMuso> Another class?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: please don't bring up that mono thread
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: no.  not interested in getting lectured yet again.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: home isnt terribly pleasant at the moment.
<TheMuso> Oh ok.
<TheMuso> That sucks.
<imbrandon> ajmitch: he was a joke, i'll all for it ajmitch i love mono tbh personaly but yea i hear ya , it needs to DIE
<imbrandon> ( the thread )
<imbrandon> s/he/heh
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: getting any warmer there? just take the lappy out to the porch if so and stay outa the chaos ;)
<imbrandon> works for me sometimes
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's warm enough in these computer labs, yeah :)
* Hobbsee goes and does it on one of the lab computers.  ick.  and it's timed.
<Kyral> ....what a statment to walk into the channel and see
<tritium> Hobbsee: beware of lab computers and their nasty, germy keyboards
<imbrandon> gah how can i get "apt-cache show" to use a regex without looing in the current dir "apt-cache show * |grep libgamin0" seems to try to look for pkgs named the folders in my cwd
<Kyral> all I can say is
<imbrandon> looking*
<Kyral> "Kinky"
<imbrandon> if i was Kyral or tritium i would /hide before she read any of that heh
<Kyral> hehehee
<Kyral> She set herself up for it
<imbrandon> gah this is serouisly annoying, anyhow /me looks for another way
<tritium> imbrandon: heh :)
<Hobbsee> Kyral!!!!
* Hobbsee thwaps Kyral 
<Kyral> hehehe
<Kyral> You set yourself up for it :P
<Hobbsee> Kyral: you didnt read the context before.
<Kyral> I couldn't find anything relevent :P
<Hobbsee> Kyral: try the maths thing i was doing.
<ajmitch> bddebian: still working on bug 2596?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2596 in attal "Attal in Ubuntu is almost not playable, 4 new attal versions (0.9.3, 0.9.4, 0.10, 0.10.1) released, please update" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2596
<bddebian> ajmitch: I was working on packaging it but lfittl said he wanted to do it
<ajmitch> ok
<bddebian> ajmitch: It's a little problematic because now the themes need to be built with the client/server
<ajmitch> so they can't be separate source packages?
<bddebian> I don't think so unless I'm missing something
<bddebian> I don't see why they are anyway.  YOu have to have at least one theme
<ajmitch> or are there some headers that the themes can build with?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well it expects themes.o to be in the build tree now (new build system)
<ajmitch> fun
<bddebian> Not really :-)
<imbrandon> woot 1 more hour till dr who 2006 is on /me starts a long build
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: there's lots of stuff in -bugs to be fixed :P
<imbrandon> yea i'm doing the last merge atm that has my name on it
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: we're leaving them for you
<imbrandon> heheh
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: bleh.  i'm doing uni work
* Hobbsee picks up her whip
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: maybe you should do them all?
<ajmitch> no
* Hobbsee cracks her whip at bddebian for more syncs :)
<Laser_away> mwuahahaha
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> heya LaserJock
<ajmitch> ah, LaserJock returns
<LaserJock> hi imbrandon
<bddebian> Right, I certainly have not done enough :-)
* ajmitch looks at the 1001 useless forum posts about what edgy must have
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: waste of time, do something useful.
<imbrandon> haha
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: but its amuseing
<ajmitch> don't feel like it
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: true
<Hobbsee> at times
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: Sho_ says kde 3.5.4 is hitting the kde.org ftp mirrors atm
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice :)  debian has it
<imbrandon> yea so do we lol, we cheat
<imbrandon> ( in his words )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how are those builds doing?
<imbrandon> still chugging bulding kvirc atm
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<imbrandon> was a trivial merge but when i added dh_iconcahe the first time it FTBS so i'm makin sure it dosent this time
<imbrandon> and there was no kde.mk so i had to re-add it
<imbrandon> but it takes longer than freakin amarok to build LOL
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> now htat's scary
<ajmitch> imbrandon: you need a faster box to build on
<imbrandon> i swear kvirc for some reason is like THE longest kde app to build
<imbrandon> ajmitch: amd64 3400+ with 2 gig ram
<imbrandon> heh
<LaserJock> I feel sorry for you kde folks
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> imbrandon: getting a bit old
<LaserJock> I remember rebuilding KDE all the time in my gentoo days
<ajmitch> imbrandon: I bet you're not using ccache in pbuilder either, right?
<imbrandon> hahah LaserJock yea i emerged "world" with kde the other day on an xbox , it litterly took 3 days to finish
<TheMuso> Ouch.
<imbrandon> ajmitch: yea i have ccache setup just not distcc, i would love to figure out how to use distcc with pbuilder
<ajmitch> there are ways & means
<imbrandon> hehe yea
<LaserJock> imbrandon: that's it?
<ajmitch> generally they're all nasty hacks
<imbrandon> yea thats why i havent done it yet, most look scarry
<LaserJock> imbrandon: I remember people trying to bootstrap on 386's, took over a week
<ajmitch> imbrandon: plus you'd probably want another amd64 to build with
<imbrandon> hahaha LaserJock
<imbrandon> ajmitch: i have 2 amd64's but the other one only has 512 ram
<imbrandon> but its a 3400+
<imbrandon> also
<ajmitch> not too bad
* ajmitch just has an X2 4200+
<imbrandon> yea not bad at all, thats the one i put seveas's vm on
<ajmitch> plus whatever you're building has to be buildable with make -j
<imbrandon> nice /me would love an x2
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> ajmitch: yea true but MOST kde apps are even kde itsself
<tritium> imbrandon: they just got a lot cheaper
<ajmitch> imbrandon: but in the packages?
<tritium> I ordered an X2 3800+ for my htpc
<imbrandon> ahh now thats the problem hehe
<imbrandon> tritium: nice , how much ?
<ajmitch> yes, we can't modify packages too much
<imbrandon> both the boards i have support the x2's
<tritium> imbrandon: it was only $150 or so
<tritium> Thanks to reduced prices after Intel released Conroe
<imbrandon> nice thats about what i payed for the 3400+ when i bouthg them
<ajmitch> good, new xserver-xgl built on i386 & amd64
<imbrandon> nice
<tritium> imbrandon: yep :)
<imbrandon> ajmitch: do the x2's help with build time that much without -j ?
<imbrandon> liek -j4 or whatever
<crimsun> cool addition to dapper's kernel: dazuko.
<ajmitch> imbrandon: not at all
<bddebian> OK, last sync of the night.  Gnight folks
<imbrandon> ajmitch: dident think so
<ajmitch> crimsun: what's that?
<imbrandon> gnight bddebian
<crimsun> http://www.dazuko.org/about.shtml
<ajmitch> interesting
<imbrandon> yea that looks cool, its in the dapper kernel ?
* ajmitch was about to ask that
<crimsun> yes, just merged hours ago.
<imbrandon> cool
<ajmitch> strange
<ajmitch> I didn't think dapper would get new features like that
* imbrandon either , but looks nice
<LaserJock> hmm, firefox doesn't seem to to be using my flash plugin :?
<LaserJock> :/
<crimsun> is it installed with valid symlinks?
<imbrandon> LaserJock: did you install ff form mozill or the repo, if from mozilla you have to symlink the plugin
<LaserJock> repo
<LaserJock> I'm not sure that it's picking up acroread either
<crimsun> are they listed in 'about:plugins'?
<imbrandon> hum, i would still check the symlinks , probbly in mozilla-firefox/plugins and not firefox/plugins
<imbrandon> yea or what crimsun said ;)
<LaserJock> I get shockwave flash (for .swf) in about:plugins
<LaserJock> but no acroread
<LaserJock> and flash sites don't show up
<imbrandon> shockwave == windows only i thought
<LaserJock> that's odd
<crimsun> which version of the Flash plugin?
<LaserJock> dapper's
<crimsun> (7.0.63 being listed in 'about:plugins', I meant)
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I also installed libflash-mozplugin
<LaserJock> but acroread is sort of weird because it doesn't even show up in about:plugins
<crimsun> Remove libflash-mozplugin.
<LaserJock> what's a good flash test site
<crimsun> homestarrunner.com
<ajmitch> it's one of the few reasons to run flsah
<LaserJock> well, right now I'm trying to get a recipe site, my wife's only reason for using Windows ;-)
<ajmitch> hehe
<LaserJock> ok, flash seems to work on homestarrunner.com
<crimsun> (you probably won't have audio by default, but that's another beast altogether)
<LaserJock> well, I usually don't have audio to start with (stupid toshiba)
<crimsun> (please tell me you've filed a bug at least)
<LaserJock> why? it's not your problem
<ajmitch> crimsun loves those audio bugs
<LaserJock> it works better in Ubuntu then it does in Windows, I'm happy
<ajmitch> LaserJock: explain what you mean by 'not your problem'
<crimsun> LaserJock: generally it is. If it doesn't work by default, it's good to know so it can be fixed.
<LaserJock> it's not the OS
<LaserJock> it's a problem with the laptop. if you come out of suspend you get no sound
<ajmitch> hardware problems can possibly be worked around
* Hobbsee gives up, and makes a mental note to fight with the quiz later.
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Two easy? :)
<ajmitch> eg by reinitialising the sound card when waking up from suspend
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: no.  it's being painful
<crimsun> LaserJock: ah, so it does work but just not after resuming? Are you running the latest bios for that laptop?
<LaserJock> it's something to do with the modem and sound card conflict
<LaserJock> crimsun: sure, it's a know problem that toshiba refuses to fix :-)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: which model toshiba?
<tritium> LaserJock: damn Toshiba!  They wouldnt fix my hard drive since it a UK model, and Im in the US
<tritium> (even though it under warranty)
<crimsun> tritium loves the apostrophes.
<tritium> sorry, I cannot seem to stop using contractions just because I am using edgy
<crimsun> no you must!  ;-p
<tritium> :)
<LaserJock> tritium: hehe, they just replaced my hard drive
<tritium> LaserJock: rub it in!
<LaserJock> tritium: I have to use a little waded piece of paper to keep it in
<LaserJock> not cool
<imbrandon> chewing gum
<imbrandon> heh
<tritium> That is like a Macgyver solution!
<LaserJock> of course
<imbrandon> lol
<tritium> :)
<LaserJock> I grew up in Montana :-)
<LaserJock> we had Macgyver'ing down pat
<imbrandon> LaserJock: just go win 1,000,000,000 at Harrah's and buy us all new lappy's ;)
<tritium> Cool :)
<tritium> maybe we should have an ubuntu card-counting team, like MIT did a few years ago
<LaserJock> imbrandon: hehe, not likely (or rather, not very probable)
<tritium> They all won big ;)
<LaserJock> hehe, you guys can camp out at my place
<imbrandon> hahaha true, and hit reno not vegas
<imbrandon> actualy i would rather hit vegas , my wifes too close to reno for my comfort
<imbrandon> ;P
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: I've got a Sattelite A65-S126, btw
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: ahh...does yours overheat?
<LaserJock> imbrandon: Lake Tahoe?
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: yes
<tritium> LaserJock: okay, see you in a few hours.  Leaving after I pack ;)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: yeah, thought it might.  rotten thing
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: or it used to
<imbrandon> LaserJock: pyrmid lake
<tritium> imbrandon: you are in NV too?
<imbrandon> tritium: no i just moved from there ( reno ) when i filed for divorce , wife stil there
<crimsun> oh man, it just dawned on me that imbrandon has upload privs.
<imbrandon> still*
<imbrandon> crimsun: hahaha
<ajmitch> crimsun: yes, he can break things now
<tritium> imbrandon: oh, sorry to hear
<imbrandon> actualy i'm working on fixing a broken kvirc atm stupid thing
<ajmitch> crimsun: almost as bad as me being able to upload
<imbrandon> tritium: no biggie ;)
<LaserJock> tritium: you sure they will let you go?
<tritium> LaserJock: they being work?
<LaserJock> yeah
<tritium> heh, no, I have a trip on Thursday again
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I'll come if you pay for my airfares
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: it once overheated so bad I had to keep an icepack over the top right of the keyboard to boot it
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: eeek!  mine's never gotten that bad
<TheMuso> LaserJock: wow thats hot
<LaserJock> ajmitch: hmm, I got lots of dental bills
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: although mine has a sick fan. ajmitch can tell you.
<ajmitch> chronically broken fan
<tritium> TheMuso: are you quoting Paris Hilton?
<LaserJock> I sent it to Toshiba (had to pay for shipping :( ), I think all they did was replace the hard drive
<TheMuso> no
<tritium> :)
<LaserJock> so now it gets hot to the touch, but I haven't had any problems with it
<imbrandon> see we need the next UDS to be in reno / vegas so we can do the MIT thing ;)
<imbrandon> LaserJock: ^^
<LaserJock> heck yeah
<LaserJock> we can certainly provide better food
<imbrandon> lol
<tritium> That would be cool, but...
<imbrandon> reno would be much better imho than vegas though
<LaserJock> yeah
<imbrandon> plus not as HOT
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> and lake tahoe and pyrmid lake
<LaserJock> yeah
<tritium> Santa Fe or Albuquerque, man!
<LaserJock> nooo
<imbrandon> and , grrr i wish i was still there actualy but i dont wanna get that close again heh
<LaserJock> I want to get out
<imbrandon> heh LaserJock trade me , lol
<imbrandon> actualy i wanna go see EU
<imbrandon> possibly move there
<imbrandon> dunno
<imbrandon> just need a change from KC
<LaserJock> actually, my friend got married in Lawerence, KS and I was his best man. I liked it
<tritium> imbrandon: I go to K.C. often
<LaserJock> but actually, Reno is just too big for me
* ajmitch should move soon
<imbrandon> tritium: cool i was born and grew up here, when i got married i moved to nashville for work and then Reno for her family , divorced and moved back to KC, been back here about a year now
<tritium> imbrandon: cool, next time I am in town, I will let you know
<imbrandon> yup yup, we can go grab a beer^coffee or something ;)
<LaserJock> I'd like to move back to Montana, but the connections are terrible
<tritium> Or barbecue :)
<imbrandon> yea Jack Stack BBQ is the best
<tritium> Absolutely
<imbrandon> BBQ is about the only good think KC puts out hehe
<imbrandon> well and the cheifs durring football season
<imbrandon> LaserJock: yea you would have to get satalite internet in Montanna
<imbrandon> or somethng
<LaserJock> imbrandon: actually, if you are in the city you can get DSL or cable
<LaserJock> but it's really hard if you are even like 1 mile outside the city limits
* ajmitch was thinking of moving to australia, except there are a number of weird people there
* imbrandon is a city boy, i dont like being out in the middle of no where
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I agree
<imbrandon> hehe ajmitch your not far from there now are you ?
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I hope you don't mean those of us from AU who are currently present here.
<imbrandon> lol @ TheMuso
<ajmitch> TheMuso: not you, specifically
<imbrandon> hahaha
<TheMuso> Well that answers my question.
<ajmitch> :)
<imbrandon> leaves StevenK and Hobbsee ;)
<TheMuso> You can stay as far away from others as you like if you really want.
<Hobbsee> what's this?
<ajmitch> I've met them, I know they're weird..
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh.  we're very weird, yes
<imbrandon> lol
<TheMuso> Weird, no. Funny, yes.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: you found us funny?
<TheMuso> As in humor funny.
* Hobbsee doesnt actually remember saying much at all.
* Hobbsee was quiet over dinner.  i remember that much.
<TheMuso> It was primarily StevenK I think yeah
<ajmitch> ah, you all met up?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: doing the heckling :P
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: slug.
<TheMuso> Yeah. You had this speak only when spoken to thing going.
<LaserJock> everybody here wants to move to AU or NZ, but I've watched too much Crocodile Hunter :/
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: right
<ajmitch> TheMuso: hobbsee was actually quiet?
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Yes, and other things
<imbrandon> hahahahahahahahha @ LaserJock
<TheMuso> Depends on what point of the evening you are referring to.
<tritium> I could never leave NM.  I would miss the red/green chile.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: we don't have crocodiles in NZ
* Hobbsee thought that she was quiet all night.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: until you were being poked by StevenK?
<TheMuso> Only when you had a physical go at StevenK.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i was poking him.  :P
<TheMuso> Then you were quite vocal.
<tritium> Hobbsee: hope you washed your hands after using that lab computer keyboard
<TheMuso> Because he would return the gestures.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: hehe...true.
<imbrandon> lol
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: doesn't surprise me in the least
<LaserJock> tritium: dude, you can get that other places, I'm sure
<tritium> LaserJock: not the same
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yes.  i'm usually quiet, you know.
<TheMuso> I am sure you aren't around your friends however
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: well...
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: quiet ? /me somehow dosent beleave that knowing her on irc
<LaserJock> I was thinking of trying to postdoc down there tritium, but after this summer I don't think I could handle the heat
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe.  yes, i do get quiet.
<tritium> LaserJock: I still think you should come
<imbrandon> hehe LaserJock come to MU
<imbrandon> heh
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Well I guess you would feel more open around your friends, and would feel like talking more.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: do postdoc in NZ
<TheMuso> We were probably a big bunch of strangers.
<TheMuso> I know I felt the same at my first slug.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: wasnt that so much - just a whole lot of big tall guys and little me thinking "eek!"
<imbrandon> heh
<LaserJock> ajmitch: not a bad idea, but I'm not sure if I (and my family) could handle that
* ajmitch would love to get to a slug meetup
<TheMuso> Well you shouldn't. :)
<TheMuso> We're not going to bite your head off.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you could have :P
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: not really..
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: then what were all those heads i saw in the foyer @ slug?
<LaserJock> newbies
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: lol
<LaserJock> and since you aren't one of those you would be fine ;-)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: hehe...yeah...i was lucky, this time... TheMuso could have bashed them all up with his cane.
<imbrandon> LaserJock: btw i ment to ask, how was RLUG ?
<LaserJock> imbrandon: cool, very cool
<imbrandon> cool
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Its too flimsy for that.
<LaserJock> I noticed I have a hard time not talking about Ubuntu
<ajmitch> heh
<TheMuso> And I would never even remotely think of doing such a thing to strangers.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: heh.  find a way :P
<imbrandon> LaserJock: heh me the same at kclug, infact i have about 3/4 if nto more converted to *buntu
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: awww...pity
<TheMuso> There are people there that I know, but not all of them/
<ajmitch> LaserJock: true, I could go to a LUG meeting tonight
<ajmitch> if I really felt that way
<LaserJock> imbrandon: yeah, most of the people who were there ran Ubuntu at some point
<LaserJock> imbrandon: they more about Linux than me
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: I'm a real softy.
<imbrandon> they get a kick out of having a MOTU there ? hehe
<LaserJock> I'm not sure
<imbrandon> heh
<LaserJock> I don't know if they were scared or didn't care
<imbrandon> we have a DD in our lug, i forgot his name i need to look it up
<ajmitch> imbrandon: he's not just any MOTU
<imbrandon> i should talk to him more
<ajmitch> imbrandon: we have 4 or 5 DDs in our LUG
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: sure sure
<imbrandon> ajmitch: nice
<ajmitch> a group of maybe 20-30 people
* Hobbsee wouldnt know what we have.  just a lot of people
<TheMuso> I am telling the complete and honest truth.
<LaserJock> ok, time to go to bed. good night MOTU land
<ajmitch> so the ratio of developers to new people is quite lopsided
<ajmitch> night LaserJock
<tritium> Good night, LaserJock
<imbrandon> ajmitch: yea we have about ~30ish or so but only about 20 show up to any one meeting
<imbrandon> gnight LaserJock
<ajmitch> we'd be lucky to have that many
<TheMuso> SLUG meetings are always quite active.
<TheMuso> At least 40-50 most months as far as I can tell.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: :) i know
* ajmitch can think of at least 5 DDs, that is.. there may be more in Dunedin
<LaserJock> I got some people interested in Edubuntu :-)
<imbrandon> cool
* TheMuso can't decide whether Hobbsee meant that in sarcasm or not.
<Laser_away> imbrandon: there is a guy that works in IT in the Washoe County School district ;-)
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: i didnt
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: ie, it wasnt sarcasm
<Laser_away> imbrandon: wants to get some Linux computer labs :-)
<imbrandon> most of the guys in our lug run debian testing ( 80+ % ) and the rest run a mix of gentoo or a ubuntu flavor
<ajmitch> imbrandon: yes, all the way from a uni sysadmin to a retired priest ;)
<TheMuso> Oh ok. I'll take your word for it.
* Laser_away is really away now
<Hobbsee> hehe bye Laser_away
<imbrandon> hehe l8tr Laser_away
<nictuku> night Laser_away
<TheMuso> What is with everybody using shortened numbers/letters to write stuff?
<TheMuso> WIth a speech synth, it kinda gets annoying.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: they like to be different
<imbrandon> TheMuso: whoops
<ajmitch> even without a speech synth, it's quite annoying to read
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Don't worry.
<imbrandon> old bad ahbbit really
<TheMuso> its only when they are used several dozen times in one sentence that it gets annoying.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you'll cope :P
<imbrandon> habbit
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I've managed to cope with understanding an australian accent, so yes, I'd expect I would
<ajmitch> imbrandon: habit!
<TheMuso> I guess it depends on how fast one can type.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: poor you.  because we australians are oh so horrible.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: exactly
<imbrandon> lol
<TheMuso> Well, almost all of us.
* Hobbsee axe murders ajmitch 
* Hobbsee has very long arms :D
<TheMuso> There are some who aren't horrible. They're damn fowl. :)
<ajmitch> friendly, isn't she?
<imbrandon> heh
<nictuku> I was interviewed last week by an australian, it took me a few minutes to start understanding what he was talking about
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: very
<TheMuso> We should cage her up and blindfold her. Or even just blindfold her.
* Hobbsee bites.
* tritium bets he could not detect a difference in AU vs. NZ accents...
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: no....dont think that's a good idea...
<TheMuso> tritium: There is a difference.
<ajmitch> tritium: you probably could
<TheMuso> No doubt about that
<imbrandon> actualy i have a harder time understanding a brit accent than a AU one
<tritium> TheMuso: I sure, but not one I would notice
* TheMuso loves both NZ and UK English accents.
<crimsun> how are the onomatopes?
<TheMuso> It was awesome listening to those from the UK in Paris.
<imbrandon> crimsun: huh ?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: definetly :)
<crimsun> just wondering about the [subjective]  'quality' of words like "whir", "buzz", etc.
<imbrandon> TheMuso: heh yea actualy i LIKE the accent ( and a north east US accent too ) but its just hard for me to understand at time , although i could understand scott good
<crimsun> sorry, through a speech synth
<TheMuso> They're ok.
<TheMuso> What would you expect to find wrong with them?
<TheMuso> Just fire up festival and listen for yourself.
* TheMuso isn't using festival atm.
<crimsun> TheMuso: well, I would expect "whir" to be fine, but "whrr" and "bzzz"?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: what sort of british accent?
<TheMuso> Just spells out the letters quickly.
<ajmitch> imbrandon: there are a large number of accents now
<crimsun> ah, makes sense
<tritium> TheMuso: you are using the screen reader?
<imbrandon> ajmitch: i dident kow there was diffrent ones tbh , i've only been exposed to brit accents through bbc tv ;)
<imbrandon> lol
* ajmitch was disappointed to learn that the SoC cheque won't clear for a week or so
<TheMuso> Because there are no vowel sounds.
<ajmitch> a good thing I've got meals planned for the next few days
<TheMuso> tritium: Yes.
<TheMuso> I am using speakup.
<TheMuso> With an external speech synth.
<tritium> Cool.
<imbrandon> ajmitch: that sucks
<Amaranth> ajmitch: Yikes.
<ajmitch> Amaranth: standard NZ banks - if you want it sooner, they charge you
<TheMuso> If all goes well in edgy, everybody using Ubuntu edgy will be able to use it.
<imbrandon> cool TheMuso
<tritium> TheMuso: speakup?  Without additional hardware?
<TheMuso> Yep/.
<TheMuso> SOftware speech/.
<tritium> That is awesome.  I wish they were available about 15 years ago.
<TheMuso> heh
<tritium> dad could have used ti...
<tritium> s/ti/it
<TheMuso> I have one external, and three internal hardware speech synths.
<TheMuso> Although they're nowhere near as common today as they were ten years ago/
<TheMuso> Damn typing.
<tritium> Well, I better get some sleep.  Good night!
<ajmitch> night tritium
* Hobbsee is off
<Hobbsee> petrol calls.
* Hobbsee remembers it being cold outside.  darn.
<ajmitch> heh
<imbrandon> hrm crimsun do you know anything about international char input stuff ?
<imbrandon> there is a guy in #kubuntu , with truble writing swedish chars but can read them, i have no clue about non-us stuff
<Hobbsee> hi again everyone
<nictuku> hi Hobbsee
<nictuku> and bye!
<Hobbsee> hi nictuku :)
<Hobbsee> bye!
<TheMuso> The MOTU bug fixer extraordinaire returns.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: wouldnt bet on that.
<TheMuso> Well don't say people didn't appreciate the work you have done. :)
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: hehe, okay then, i wont.
<Hobbsee> hey holy crap1
<Hobbsee> this card works out of the box, AND with wpa!
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you find that surprising?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yes
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: very
<ajmitch> why?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: because my wifi cards usually suck.
<ajmitch> what are you using now?
<ajmitch> I guess that one may have sucked too
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> good morning, happy hug day
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<imbrandon> ajmitch: got a quick question for ya since you brought up the ccache thing earlier , i did mine kinda by the seat of my pants , just want to veryify its the "right way"  ... i added the following to my ~/.pbuilderrc
<imbrandon> export CCACHE_DIR=/var/cache/pbuilder/ccache
<imbrandon> export PATH=/usr/lib/ccache:${PATH}
<imbrandon> EXTRAPACKAGES=ccache
<imbrandon> BINDMOUNTS=${CCACHE_DIR}
<ajmitch> yes?
<imbrandon> that the way its "recomended" to be done for pbuilder ?
<ajmitch> that may work, depending on the ownership of /var/cache/pbuilder/ccache
<imbrandon> owned by me ( i'm the only user on that box )
<ajmitch> if it's not writable by the pbuilder user (usually 1234), then it will silently fail
<imbrandon> yea it works, just dident know if it was the "right way"
<ajmitch> are you sure it works?
<imbrandon> hrm lemme look
<ajmitch> CCACHE_DIR=/var/cache/pbuilder/ccache ccache -s
<ajmitch> run that, see if you've got cache hits/misses
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:/var/cache/pbuilder$ ls -l
<imbrandon> total 0
<imbrandon> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root  48 2006-08-02 01:29 ccache
<imbrandon> nope
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> maybe its not workign then
<ajmitch> probably not
<imbrandon> max cache size is the only thing that returned non zero
<imbrandon> hrmfh
<ajmitch> time to fix permissions then :)
<imbrandon> should i just point it to my home dir ?
<imbrandon> well ~/ccache
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> since pbuilder is most likely not setup to run as yourself
<imbrandon> chown 1234.1234 ccache
<imbrandon> ?
<ajmitch> yes
<imbrandon> kk
<ajmitch> then try a quick build, and see if it works
<imbrandon> hrm something that builds fast heheh *looks*
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: not quite as stable as you hoped?
<imbrandon> she get the dwl-6{3,5}0 ?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i was in dapper
<Hobbsee> ie, swapped back to dapper, then went to edgy again
<Hobbsee> dwl-g650, yeah
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> works like you hoped ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, works with StevenK's network manager - even with wpa.
<ajmitch> right
<ajmitch> I'd hope so
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> is that the atheros chipset in that card?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yep :)
<imbrandon> yea i think so and the 630 had ralink
<ajmitch> right
<ajmitch> I know some of the later 650+ had a different chipset
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, it did.  they even have the revisions on the outside of the box.  wow!
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> told ya it was like a candy store ;)
<imbrandon> ajmitch: i shouldent get any thing untill the second build right ?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: you should get cache misses the first time
<imbrandon> k
<ajmitch> & files stored in the cache
<ajmitch> assuming you're building some C or C++
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> knet was what i choose to test
<imbrandon> IE c++
<ajmitch> ok
<imbrandon> its still building the first time
<ajmitch> any files in the cache?
<imbrandon> so i'm waiting, i probbly shoudl have chose an hello world app
<imbrandon> not yet
<imbrandon> gah
<imbrandon> ok its done ( first time ) and none
<imbrandon> ;(
<ajmitch> right
<ajmitch> check what user pbuilder is configured to run builds as
<ajmitch> eg BUILDUSERID=1234
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> BUILDUSERID=1234
<imbrandon> BUILDUSERNAME=pbuilder
<imbrandon> drwxrwxrwx 2 1234 1234  48 2006-08-02 01:29 ccache
* ajmitch has BUILDUSERNAME commented out, if it matters
<imbrandon> hrm i'll try that and also , its using the /var/cache/pbuilder/edgy/pbuilderrc but i have that ccache stuff in my ~/.pbuilderrc
<imbrandon> it shoudl still read both right ?
<ajmitch> I believe so
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the more files you ahve, the more room for error
<ajmitch> I don't bother with anything outside ~
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: i know ;) but only system wide stuff i put in the main one and the rest in my ~
<imbrandon> err try to
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> just for grins i'm going to add it to the main pbuilderrc and see if it makes a diff
<ajmitch> did you see the build adding the ccache package?
<imbrandon> no
<ajmitch> and mounting the ccache dir?
<imbrandon> yea it did mount that
<imbrandon> hrm so its reading it
<ajmitch> I presume you keep build logs?
<imbrandon> normaly not this time
<imbrandon> ok i commented out the username only and going to try again ( logging this time lol )
<imbrandon> left it in my ~ since obviously its reading it as it mounted the dir
<imbrandon> ahh ok now we're getting somewhere .....
<imbrandon> ajmitch: http://pastebin.ca/111221
<imbrandon> can you look at that
<ajmitch> I can
<ajmitch> that's special
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what are you trying to do?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: unquote it
<imbrandon> add ccache to the build precess to speed up milti builds
<imbrandon> ajmitch: kk
<imbrandon> multi*
<ajmitch> imbrandon: though it shouldn't be necessary, looking at this
<imbrandon> wow
<imbrandon> that worked
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> now to see if its actualy hitting the cache
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<ajmitch> hi
<imbrandon> pmjdebruijn: 'ello
<pmjdebruijn> my package isn't producing a diff anymore, only a tar.gz with everything in it?
<pmjdebruijn> could this be because I changed the version numbering?
<ajmitch> yes
<imbrandon> yes if there isnt a orig.tar.gz to match
<ajmitch> you must have a tarball named like package_1.2.3.orig.tar.gz
<ajmitch> where 1.2.3 is the upstream version
<imbrandon> hrm bbiab
<pmjdebruijn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19460
<ajmitch> and the package is?
<pmjdebruijn> ajmitch, openradius
<pmjdebruijn> but evblib seems to have the same issue
<ajmitch> so openradius_060405.orig.tar.gz should be openradius_0.9.12+0.9.13pre060405.orig.tar.gz
<pmjdebruijn> ajmitch, aha, right, thanks
<pmjdebruijn> ajmitch, thanks again... it worked like a charm
<TheMuso> Is there a way of doing apt-cache rdepends for source packages?
<Gloubiboulga> TheMuso, to find the build deps?
<TheMuso> Gloubiboulga: Yeah. I am looking at a package that doesn't have anything mentioned with apt-cache rdepends, but it is a dev package so something must need it to build. I want to know what that package is.
<TheMuso> The package specifically is flite1-dev
<Gloubiboulga> apt-cache showsrc flite1-dev
<Gloubiboulga> is that what you want?
<TheMuso> No.
<TheMuso> I want to know what package build-deps on flite1-dev
<TheMuso> Without knowing what package uses it.
<StevenK> rdepends won't tell you.
<StevenK> grep-available?
<TheMuso> StevenK: I know that.
<Gloubiboulga> ok, got it, but I don't know if apt-cache can do that
<TheMuso> No I don't think it can either.
<TheMuso> I have another idea which I'm going to try.
<StevenK> TheMuso: brltty
<TheMuso> StevenK: Yeah seems so.
<Toadstool> heya
<phanatic> hello everyone
<Toadstool> hi phanatic
<phanatic> hi Toadstool
<micah_c> What's the process for bugs that are assigned to MOTU-Reviewers? ...I'm interested in 45930, which is for the "joystick" package (jstest and similar). It's a /very/ inessential package; however, I've submitted a patch that fixes the issue, and am just curious when I might expect to see the package updated? I'm not impatient or anything..
<phanatic> micah_c: ping a MOTU who has some time to review it and upload it for you. you can make MOTUs' life easier by attaching a debdiff to the bug report...
<micah_c> Thanks phanatic.
<phanatic> np
<thom> guys, is anyone looking at puppet (should just be a sync from debian, but ubuntu doesn't have it at all yet)
<tseng> thom: if you file a sync request and poke me, I will ack it
<tseng> file a bug in launchpad and *subscribe* ubuntu-archive
<tseng> not assign
<thom> ok
* dholbach hugs thom
<thom> tseng: bug on what package?
<tseng> thom: puppet will work I believe
<dholbach> if we don't have it, then no package
<tseng> it looks like a fun tool
<tseng> I wonder if I can trick it into doing a bzr branch/pull and package installs
<tseng> cfengine scares me
<ogra> tseng++
<ogra> rather use preseeding ;)
<ogra> ...with debconf
<tseng> ogra: I never did figure out netbooting
<thom> tseng: #54912
<tseng> I guess I could remaster the cd too
<thom> cfengine is evil
<ogra> thom, well, half of debian would disagree :)
<thom> dholbach: *hugs*
<ogra> i often get beaten up if i state that :)
<dholbach> :-)
<thom> ogra: half of debian would disagree about the colour of the sky, so that's not a useful metric :)
<ogra> lol
<dholbach> haha
<tseng> er
<tseng> dpkg-buildpackage on this thing takes 10 seconds
<tseng> is this all shell?
<tseng> ACK'd, anyway
<shawarma> Is Edgy in a somewhat coherent state  these days? (actual question: can i upgrade to Edgy and still do anything at all?)
<Hobbsee> shawarma: possibly.
<Hobbsee> shawarma: i've been using it for a while without major problems.  except artsd
<Hobbsee> but ymmv
<shawarma> Hobbsee: That's all I wanted to head.
<shawarma> er..
<shawarma> hear, of course.
<shawarma> It wouldn't be fun without a bit of breakage.
<ajmitch> then edgy is lots of fun!
<shawarma> ajmitch: :-)
<shawarma> It's starting to get annoying getting stuff into edgy but not be able to use it myself. :-)
<BazziR> shawarma: why don't you chroot/vmware it? then you've got a safe fallback system
<shawarma> BazziR: That's for wimps. :-)
<shawarma> If anything, I might setup a chroot with Dapper in it. :-)
<BazziR> ooo
<thom> tseng: thanks dude
<shawarma> So if everything fails, I can just chroot into that and be happy.
<BazziR> dont you have to have a running kernel to chroot into it? ;)
<shawarma> BazziR: Easy
<shawarma> BazziR: Just leave the kernel and initrd from a Dapper image lying around somewhere..
<shawarma> BazziR: Of course, there's the UUID mouting thing... Oh, well. I'll figure it out when it arises.
<BazziR> hehe
<tseng> thom: np
<shawarma> I'm by the way still looking for reviewers for  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2803
<ajmitch> shawarma: well the last comment is on clarifying license issues, right?
<ajmitch> has that been cleared up?
<shawarma> ajmitch: Yes.
<shawarma> ajmitch: there. Added a comment saying just that.
<imbrandon> crimsun: good news , apt-mirror upstream finaly reappeared and emailed me back and is active on his site, working with him to get his version and some other things patched now
<imbrandon> seems he was on a short vacation he said
<imbrandon> heh
<phanatic> raphink: please ping me back if you have 5mins
<Libre> Hi
<sladen> hello Libre, is the weather nice where you are?
<Libre> sladen, let me see
* Libre goes to the window
<Libre> sladen some dark clouds maybe rain in two or three hours
<sladen> Libre: where in the world is this.  Sounds mostly like the part of the Lincoln in the UK I'm in.  Only the rain already got here
<b_52Centos> hi
<Libre> sladen, tropical sunny and violent: Colombia (Start of south america)
<Libre> b_52Centos, Welcome
<sladen> Libre: ooh, drug heaven!.. :)
<Libre> sladen, LOL
<sladen> I should really find out something about Colombia from behind the headlines
<Libre> sladen, I guess
<b_52Centos> Libre,  thanks :D
<Libre> sladen, don't try with the movie Mr. & Mrs. Smith http://www.imdb.com/Title?0356910
* shawarma is upgrading to Edgy. Better put on "Welcome to the Jungle" by Guns'n'Roses.
<Hobbsee> shawarma: yay!  i broke it :P
<shawarma> Hobbsee: What? Edgy?
<Libre> shawarma, LOL
<Hobbsee> shawarma: of course.
<shawarma> Libre: I always listen to that song when I do a dist-upgrade. :-)
<Libre> shawarma, did you use a chroot?
<shawarma> Libre: No.
<shawarma> Libre: I like living on the edge.
<shawarma> Hobbsee: You shouldn't break other people's things. :-)
<Hobbsee> shawarma: but...but...it's fun!  :P
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Sure is. I intend to break it, too. :-)
<Hobbsee> shawarma: haha...fun :)
* Hobbsee really does try not to break things.  no matter what she may say in here.
<Libre> shawarma, edg(e|y)
<shawarma> Libre: exactamante.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<shawarma> Hi, bddebian !
<bddebian> Hello shawarma
<zul> has anyone use freenx before?
<Libre> zul, what is?
<zul> its like vnc
<LaserJock> zul: I got it working once
<zul> LaserJock: how was it?
<LaserJock> I think it's fast
<LaserJock> it was a pain to set up for me, but it could be because I have a sort of non-normal network situation
<LaserJock> it runs on the ssh port
<LaserJock> which was actually not great for me
<LaserJock> but it is supposed to be faster than vnc
<LaserJock> personally, when I'm on a local network I find X forwarding to be the fastest
<bddebian> Aye but X forwarding sucks over internet connections
<Sp4rKy> hi MOTU's
<Sp4rKy> and others :)
<bddebian> Heya Sp4rKy
<bddebian> Hi LaserJock, zul :-)
<Sp4rKy> hey bddebian
<Gloubiboulga> hello Sp4rKy
<Sp4rKy> hi Gloubiboulga
<Sp4rKy> how are you ?
<bddebian> Heya Gloubiboulga
<LaserJock> bddebian: I've alway had good success with vnc
<bddebian> Aye
<Gloubiboulga> hi bddebian, hi LaserJock
<Gloubiboulga> Sp4rKy, fine fine :)
<Sp4rKy> :)
<Sp4rKy> lucky :p
<Sp4rKy> i'm tired
<Sp4rKy> and audacious is difficult :/
<LaserJock> dholbach: do we have a School session scheduled for this week at all?
<dholbach> LaserJock: i'm not aware of it
<LaserJock> dholbach: hmmm
<zul> LaserJock: well it was a nice idea while it lasted ;)
<LaserJock> whatever
<zul> kdding!
<LaserJock> *I'll* even do one if nobody raises a hand
<dholbach> super! :)
<LaserJock> problem is, I don't really know anything :/
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<bddebian> LaserJock: Aye, me too :-(
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<bddebian> LaserJock: I could do a class on how to annoy core-devs ;-P
<phanatic> hello MOTU world
<Libre> phanatic, hello phanatic
<phanatic> hi Libre
<LaserJock> dholbach: hmm, what if somebody did a "How to triage bugs" MOTU School session this week?
<LaserJock> maybe you or sfflaw? or somebody?
<zul> that would be a good idea
<LaserJock> if we could have a relatively easy one this week (since we don't have much time left) then perhaps I can whip up a "Into to Ubuntu packaging" for next week that I can pimp hard on fridge, u-d, and the forums
<dholbach> ask sfllaw - i think i'll do a "upgrading packages" session, i'm just quite swamped in work atm
<LaserJock> dholbach: I understand
<Sp4rKy> what's the command for add a entry to the debian/changelog ?
<LaserJock> dch
<LaserJock> usually dch -i or something similar
<Sp4rKy> thx
<Sp4rKy> when i update a package, do i need recreate patches ?
<LaserJock> what do you mean by patches?
<Sp4rKy> i need use patch system because .desktop is not valid
<LaserJock> the .desktop is in the .orig.tar.gz?
<Sp4rKy> yes
<LaserJock> does the current package use a patch system?
<Sp4rKy> yes
<LaserJock> Sp4rKy: what patch system?
<bddebian> OK, what have I missed? :-)
<Yagisan> bddebian, several join and quit messages, a little conversation, and a streaker
<bddebian> w00t, a streaker?
<Yagisan> bddebian, it wasn't much to look at
<crimsun> imbrandon: excellent (RE: apt-mirror)
<Sp4rKy> LaserJock, sorry, i'm eating
<Sp4rKy> LaserJock, dpatch system
<Sp4rKy> hi raphink
<raphink> hi Sp4rKy
<LaserJock> Sp4rKy: and there is already a patch for the .desktop or you need to create one?
<Sp4rKy> there is already one
<Sp4rKy> but they doesn't work if i try a pbuild
<Sp4rKy> so i think i've to modify the patch....
<LaserJock> Sp4rKy: use dpatch-edit-patch <patchname>
<Casanova> I get this error ``dh_testdir: I have no package to build'' what could be the reason?
<crimsun> missing ./debian/
<LaserJock> yeah
<Casanova> crimsun: :| isnt the debian/rules file getting executed
<Casanova> how can ./debian be missing?
<crimsun> what's in ./debian/control?
<crimsun> there are many ways of invoking dh_testdir(1), from ./debian/rules -- while a safe assumption -- isn't readily the case if you're doing it manually.
<Casanova> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/112199 and http://pastebin.ca/112201
<crimsun> need your ./debian/rules
<Sp4rKy> LaserJock, thx
<Sp4rKy> i'll try
<LaserJock> hmm, I  suppose 02:00 UTC wouldn't be a good time for a school session :/
<Casanova> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/112207
<Sp4rKy> did motu school start ?
<LaserJock> there have been 2 sessions so far
<crimsun> Casanova: your ./debian/rules is the culprit.
<Casanova> crimsun: what is the error there?
<crimsun> the binary-indep target.
<Casanova> yes?
<Casanova> no DH_OPTIONS ?
<crimsun> no, that's not the issue
<Sp4rKy> LaserJock, i don't understand what i need to do after dpatch-edit-patch debian/patches/mypatch ?
<crimsun> where's the debianised source package?
<Casanova> crimsun: what else is the issue?
<LaserJock> Sp4rKy: you fix what you want to fix (i.e. the .desktop) and the you type "exit" or do Ctrl-D and it updates the patch
<crimsun> Casanova: I need to see the actual debianised source package.
<LaserJock> crimsun: is he really running debian/rules from within debian/rules?
<Casanova> crimsun: do you mean the ldtp directory?
<crimsun> LaserJock: yes, he is, which is a no-no.
<Casanova> shall i upload it to a remote server?
<Casanova> crimsun: by the way when i removed the DH_OPTIONS it finished fine
<crimsun> Casanova: yes, upload the whole shebang. Also, don't call debian/rules from within debian/rules.
<crimsun> may as well just review the whole thing while we're looking.
<Casanova> cool :)
<Casanova> uploading...
<Sp4rKy> LaserJock, so i edit directly the .desktop in the new shell ?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> that's the fun of it
<dholbach> have a nice evening
<LaserJock> cya dholbach, I got sfflaw lined up for Friday and I'll do a packaging basics session next Thursday/Friday
<dholbach> LaserJock: that's super!
<crimsun> night daniel
<dholbach> night daniel!
<Sp4rKy> LaserJock, ok thx
<Casanova> crimsun: http://people.freedesktop.org/~prashmohan/ldtp-0.5.0/
<crimsun> (sec, in a conference call)
<Casanova> ok
<crimsun> Casanova: sorry, but is this the extracted source package? I meant the .orig.tar.gz+.dsc+.diff.gz
<bddebian> crimsun: You actually around?
<crimsun> no.
<bddebian> :'-(
<bddebian> crimsun: Don't like to me, I "see" you on #edubuntu :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: hehe
<crimsun> bddebian: I probably wouldn't have answered at all if I weren't.
<bddebian> Bah, I get no love.. :-)
<bddebian> So, what would be the proper versioning for attal from CVS?  0.10.1-0+CVS20060802ubuntu1?
<crimsun> did you completely gut the debian packaging?
<bddebian> crimsun: Pretty much.  Debian version is 0.9.2 (Though I kept the changelog)
<crimsun> I'd use 0.10.1.cvs20060802-0ubuntu1
<bddebian> OK, thx
<bddebian> Anyone have an Edgy install with a high speed connection, wouldn't mind testing some attal .debs for me?
<Spec> how can I extract debian/* out of a .deb?
<LaserJock> you can't
<LaserJock> at least I don't think you can
<LaserJock> you can get out a lot of the info
<Spec> can i extract the pre/post inst scripts?
<LaserJock> yes
<Spec> how? :)
<bddebian> apt-get source foo ;P
<Spec> not in a repository
<LaserJock> perhaps dpkg -e
<LaserJock> I'd just man dpkg
<Spec> that got out DEBIAN/* :p
<Spec> -e = extract control information
<Spec> i was searching 'man dpkg' for preinst postinst and nothing was relevant
<Spec> thanks
<LaserJock> it got everything in debian/ ?
<LaserJock> ah, control and postinst, etc.
<Spec> conffiles, config, control, md5sums, postinst, postrm, prerm, templates
<Spec> didn't get rules, (if there were any)
<TheMuso> If any MOTu has a chance, could they please review the debdiff at the end of bug #54936 and upload please. I have been told that UVF is not yet in for us, but at the time, I thought the upstream version freeze a few weeks back also applied to us as well. :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54936 in speech-dispatcher "UVF Request: Update to 0.6.1." [Untriaged,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54936
#ubuntu-motu 2006-08-03
<DarkMageZ> where could i find out what configure options were used in the making of particular packages?
<TheMuso> Download the source package and have a look in debian/rules.
<DarkMageZ> ah :)
<TheMuso> Never mind, looks like it has been uploaded.
<TheMuso> Actually no. I missread.
<kmilo_> bye
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> So, WTF does this mean?  dpkg-buildpackage: unable to determine source package is
<crimsun> we call that a pebkac.
<bddebian> Thanks bud
<crimsun> anytime.
<crimsun> a bit more context would be useful :)
<bddebian> That's all I get running dpkg-buildpackage -us -nc
<bddebian> But it ran the first time through..?
<crimsun> which source package?
<crimsun> (link immensely useful)
<bddebian> attal again
<crimsun> local?
<bddebian> aye
<crimsun> debianised source package publicly available?
<bddebian> No I'm trying to build straight from CVS
<bddebian> I think I started getting it after using the version you told me to? :-)
<TheMuso> If any MOTu has a chance, could they please review the debdiff at the end of bug #54936 and upload please. I have been told that UVF is not yet in for us, but at the time, I thought the upstream version freeze a few weeks back also applied
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54936 in speech-dispatcher "UVF Request: Update to 0.6.1." [Untriaged,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54936
<TheMuso> to us as well. :)
<crimsun> did you rename the orig.tar.gz and everything?
<bddebian> crimsun: Well that was going to be my next question.  I'm not using an orig.tar.gz.  Do I need to make one?  I thought that was a no-no?
<bddebian> TheMuso: Didn't some upload a new speech-dispatcher today?
<crimsun> bddebian: yes, you need to roll an orig.tar.gz because it's not {Debian,Ubuntu}-native source
<TheMuso> bddebian: No, it wasn't uploaded.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: where are the python bindings you mention?
<TheMuso> ajmitch: In the package.
<ajmitch> is there not a separate python-foo package for them?
<bddebian> crimsun: OK, just remove the CVS dirs and my debian dir and tar it up?
<TheMuso> ajmitch: No. This was a merge from debian as well.
<ajmitch> so what changes are there from debian? it's a bit hard to pick them out from the debdiff :)
<crimsun> bddebian: if you're positive that it will match, sure. It's probably better to do a fresh checkout and strip the CVS dirs.
<ajmitch> ok, tracked down debian/changelog
<bddebian> crimsun: If I'm sure it will match what?  I'm sure it won't match because the themes have to be inside the build tree now.
<ajmitch> and I see that there is a python-speechd, which is what I was asking about
<crimsun> bddebian: IME an orig.tar.gz should be exactly what the cvs checkout is minus the vcs dirs
<bddebian> crimsun: I agree but I don't think it's possible in this case
<crimsun> why not?
<bddebian> As I said, the themes now need to be in the build tree and they are a seperate branch on CVS
<bddebian> Well I guess I didn't say that they are a different CVS branch :-)
<crimsun> what does Raphael plan to do?
<ajmitch> TheMuso: this is a nasty package
<crimsun> it makes sense to have just one attal source package that generates multiple attal-themes-  binaries
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Blame the debian developer. :)
<ajmitch> I expect to be able to do debuild -S without having to run configure
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I know.
<TheMuso> Stefan Potyra was the person who originally did the first merge. I don't know whether he contacted Milan at all.
<TheMuso> About it.
<bddebian> crimsun: I agree.  Raphael has not responded and the attal guys are never on #attal :-(
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I have been enclined to actually take this up with him, because it is very hodge podge.
<TheMuso> Hey imbrandon.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: could be an idea
<imbrandon> heya TheMuso
<TheMuso> Yeah I think so.
<bddebian> crimsun: I created an orig.tar.gz just to see if it would work and I get that same message :-(
<crimsun> can you pastebin all the spew from when you pressed Enter?
<bddebian> http://pastebin.us/2455
<crimsun> coffee shop closed, back in 2 hours post-exercise.
<crimsun> (debian/{control,changelog} ?)
* ajmitch waits for the pastebin results
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I have emailed Milan, but can't expect to get an email from him till tonight sometime.
<bddebian> Gah, OK, thanks crimsun
<ajmitch> bddebian: do you have them up on pastebin now or not?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Oh, you wanna help me?
<ajmitch> well TheMuso's speech-dispatcher isn't building a source package cleanly, so yes
<ajmitch> TheMuso: dpkg-source: cannot represent change to doc/figures/architecture.pdf: binary file contents changed
<TheMuso> hm ok
<ajmitch> after I got the build deps installed
<bddebian> ajmitch: First couple changelog entries: http://pastebin.us/2458
<bddebian> debian/control: http://pastebin.us/2459
<ajmitch> & permissions, etc are all correct?
<bddebian> afaik
<TheMuso> c
<bddebian> or was that not at me?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Do I need to drop the previous version changelog entries?
<ajmitch> no
<bddebian> OK, now I'm really confused.  All of the sudden it appears to be working and I didn't change anything..
<LaserJock> bddebian: Heisenbug?
<bddebian> Apparently..
<TheMuso> ajmitch: When you applied the debdiff, did you get any messages about patch hunks already applied etc?
<ajmitch> didn't see
<ajmitch> I'll check again
<TheMuso> Ok I may have ti wrong. How do you apply debdiffs?
<TheMuso> it
<ajmitch> with patch -pX < whatever.debdiff
<TheMuso> Hm ok.
<TheMuso> I didn't have it wrong then.
* ajmitch tries rebuilding source package
<ajmitch> nah, same results
<ajmitch> strange thing
<TheMuso> WHat ver of the package are you applying the debdiff to?
<TheMuso> THe one currently in the archives?
<ajmitch> yes
<TheMuso> Weird.
<TheMuso> I don't know why I am getting this:
<TheMuso> patching file Makefile.in
<TheMuso> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] 
<ajmitch> & then I was going to get a diff against the current debian version
<ajmitch> but, if you can provide a debdiff against what's in debian, it would be appreciated
<TheMuso> Ok I can do that.
<TheMuso> As soon as I work out why that question is being asked.
<ajmitch> sure
<TheMuso> ajmitch: http://www.themuso.id.au/ubuntu/0.6.1-2_0.6.1-2ubuntu1.diff
<ajmitch> now that's much shorter to review
<ajmitch> TheMuso: looks good
<ajmitch> I'll just do a test build
<TheMuso> Ok, I just realised something which I fixed in the bigger debdiff.
<ajmitch> which was?
<TheMuso> Put a . where it shouldn't have been.
<TheMuso> If you grab the diff again its fixed
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> ok
<TheMuso> Accidentally had one in a Description line.
<ajmitch> is it really that bad?
<TheMuso> My punctuation is two good sometimes.
<TheMuso> Well I have been pulled up for it before.
<ajmitch> :)
<ajmitch> I'll fix it manually if you tell me where
<ajmitch> speech-dispatcher-flite description?
<TheMuso> The description field for speech-dispatcher-flite in debian/control
<TheMuso> Yep.
<ajmitch> ok, fixed that, will tell you when the build is done & I can upload
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> Thanks heaps. I am going to work with Milan about cleaning that mess up. :)
* TheMuso always is nervous when working with speech-dispatcher in its current state. :)
<ajmitch> well it builds quickly
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<TheMuso> On a fast machine that is.
<ajmitch> heh
<TheMuso> Takes a while on my celeron 466.  :)
<ajmitch> just rebuilding it again now :)
<TheMuso> Ok.
<ajmitch> 2-3 minutes isn't that long..
<TheMuso> No thats true.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: what is speech-dispatcher-festival meant to contain?
<TheMuso> Tools to allow festival to work better with speech-dispatcher.
<ajmitch> it looks pretty empty here
<TheMuso> And it is strongly recommended for them to be used, if speech-dispatcher is configured to use festival as the synth.
<ajmitch> ./usr/lib/speech-dispatcher-modules/sd_festival is in the main speech-dispatcher package
<ajmitch> -rw-r--r-- root/root      1205 2006-08-03 14:43 ./usr/share/doc/speech-dispatcher-festival/README.Debian
<TheMuso> Let me check
<ajmitch> -rw-r--r-- root/root       925 2006-08-03 14:43 ./usr/share/doc/speech-dispatcher-festival/copyright
<ajmitch> -rw-r--r-- root/root      2504 2006-08-03 14:43 ./usr/share/doc/speech-dispatcher-festival/changelog.Debian.gz
<ajmitch> that's the whole contents of speech-dispatcher-festival here
<TheMuso> Hmm ok.
<bddebian> Heya jaldhar
* TheMuso builds the debian version in pbuilder to have a look at what it is supposed to do.
<ajmitch> could be a debian bug
<ajmitch> it's been known to happen before
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Its a metapackage.
<ajmitch> ah
<TheMuso> It pulls in another, totally separate package.
<ajmitch> so now you have a circular depends between speech-dispatcher & speech-dispatcher-festival
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<TheMuso> Just a matter of removing the speech-dispatcher dependancy from speech-dispatcher-festival
<ajmitch> as it stands at the moment, there's no benefit from having that extra metapackage
<jaldhar> bddebian: hi there
<ajmitch> there was in debian, because it was in Suggests
<TheMuso> Yeah true.
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Ok, I have done a massive cleanup, and reworked some docs here. So what debdiff(s) would you like?
<TheMuso> Clean up as in removed speech-dispatcher-fesitva
<TheMuso> festival
<ajmitch> debdiff against debian, if you wish
<TheMuso> Doesn't bother me.
<TheMuso> I can do that.
<ajmitch> it'd be smaller
<TheMuso> true.
<ajmitch> are you sure that you want to remove speech-dispatcher-festival?
<TheMuso> Well it only depends on festival-freebsoft-utils, which has the stuff in it thats needed.
<TheMuso> Do you think I shouldn't?
<ajmitch> it's just a bit of a change from debian
<ajmitch> up to you
<ajmitch> I don't use the software, and I can't say what's more useful
<TheMuso> Fair enough.
<TheMuso> Well I am doing some spec preparation for it, so what better time than now. :)
<ajmitch> ok :)
<TheMuso> Twill be going into main soon hopefully.
* TheMuso waits for pbuilder to give the all clear.
* Hobbsee watches as it FAILS on TheMuso :P
<TheMuso> heh
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: please don't
<TheMuso> I'm not worried.
* TheMuso fetches lunch.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: :(
* ajmitch thinks that lunch would be a great idea, if he could afford it
<zul> wha...you just got a check
<zul> :)
<ajmitch> which takes a week or so to clear
<zul> ah
<tritium> We should fund ajmitch for his Summer of Lunch
<bddebian> Heya tritium
<ajmitch> heh
<tritium> hey bddebian
<ajmitch> tritium: all donations are welcome
* zul gives a can of chicken soup
<tritium> ajmitch: check is in the mail ;)
<ajmitch> how very helpful
<TheMuso> heh
* imbrandon kicks the storms
<imbrandon> heh i put everything on batery backups but my darn router LOL
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Same link to the diff as before.
* imbrandon is dumb sometimes
<ajmitch> ok.. hopefully the proxy doesn't cache it
<bluefoxicy> My package has lightbulb-hammer status in REVU
<bluefoxicy> watch for broken glass.
<ajmitch> that's nice
<bluefoxicy> no seriously wtf are the icons
<bluefoxicy> there's got to be a guide I'm missing here somewhere.
<imbrandon> bluefoxicy: hove over them
<imbrandon> hoer*
<imbrandon> grrr
<imbrandon> hover*
<bluefoxicy> ah.
<bluefoxicy> I didn't think of that, I tried view image to see the file name :)
<TheMuso> heh
<imbrandon> hehe
<bluefoxicy> wow!  A package deemed "inappropriate"
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: there are a few, yes
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  hot-babe in particular; I actually tested out RATS on that to see what it would be like using source code audit tools.
* Hobbsee heard about that in here actually.
* bluefoxicy ran it, wondered who had this much lack of a life, and then deemed it both an ill-behaved application and a useless waste of screen real-estate
<bluefoxicy> I do miss AMOR from KDE though.  There needs to be a GTK+ version; I want a tiny microkitty on my screen again :)
<bddebian> w00t, attal builds and installs but can't find the themes files.. :-(
<bddebian> Stupid thing is looking in /usr/local/share... instead of /usr/share..
<ajmitch> TheMuso: great, only 3 lintian wanrings on the resulting debs :)
<TheMuso> Right.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: do we care about htem though?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: it depends on what the warning is
<Hobbsee> yay, it's edgy, yay, the package is versioned wrong, because we're not in debian.
<ajmitch> not those ones
<ajmitch> W: speech-dispatcher-flite: binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath ./usr/lib/speech-dispatcher-modules/sd_flite /usr/lib/speech-dispatcher/
<ajmitch> ones like that
<Hobbsee> ah
<TheMuso> ajmitch: What is that supposed to mean?
<ajmitch> that it shouldn't define rpath, because rpath is bad & wrong
<TheMuso> Ah right.
<ajmitch> informative, no?
<ajmitch> you'd need to search google a bit for info on it
<TheMuso> I have seen something like that before, with another package.
<ajmitch> AM_CFLAGS = -DLOCALEDIR=\"$(localedir)\" -I/usr/include/ $(inc_local) @glib_include@ -L$(top_srcdir)/src/audio -I$(top_srcdir)/src/audio -I../../intl/ $(ibmtts_include
<ajmitch> ) @SNDFILE_CFLAGS@ -Wl,--rpath -Wl,$(spdlibdir)
<ajmitch> yes, that's where it's getting rpath from
<Cornellius> Why is rPath wrong & bad ?
<ajmitch> src/Modules/Makefile.am
<ajmitch> http://wiki.debian.org/RpathIssue
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Gah! That means one woul have to re-generate configure etc.
<crimsun> Cornellius: different rPath.
<ajmitch> I'm surprised that lintian didn't show it for the others
<ajmitch> TheMuso: it can be fixed in Makefile.in as well
<TheMuso> Right.
<Cornellius> Well, I was thinking about rPath Linux, as the distro.
<TheMuso> I just might do that.
<ajmitch> Cornellius: completely different
<Cornellius> Ok
<ajmitch> TheMuso: it may not be necessary to get rid of it
<ajmitch> "urrently, the only valid use of this feature in Debian is to add non-standard library path (like /usr/lib/<package>) to libraries that are only intended to be used by the executables (or other libraries) within the package."
<ajmitch> it's probably because it's in a separate module package that it complains
<TheMuso> RIght. I'd say so.
<ajmitch> I think we should be fine to upload for now
<ajmitch> just keep these issues in mind :)
<TheMuso> That module on its own won't work with anything, but since speech-dispatcher is a dep, it should be fine
<TheMuso> Will do.
<ajmitch> uploading
<TheMuso> Ok. Thanks heaps once again ajmitch.
* TheMuso is not ready for MOT yet, but is learning.
<TheMuso> Learning is a good thing.
<ajmitch> just get Hobbsee to explain it all for you
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: hah.
* Hobbsee cant explain anything.
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I am a bit of a perfectionist.
<ajmitch> you should be able to
<ajmitch> TheMuso: that's a good thing :)
<TheMuso> And I should have known that this is what happens when you want to change a lot. :)
<TheMuso> But I chose the wrong time of night to embark on that little job.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: so's ajmitch, dont worry
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: I'm not worried.
<Hobbsee> :)
<TheMuso> I just want to get it right, and do so several times before I even consider going for MOTU.
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide > TheMuso
* bddebian isn't ready for MOTU yet either
<Hobbsee> bddebian: heh, neither.
<TheMuso> Yeah you are.
<TheMuso> WHy else would you have got it?
<zul> bddebian: we already knew that :)
<bddebian> crimsun: Are you back?
<crimsun> bddebian: of sorts, yes. I'm eating dinner atm and catching up on e-mail (~400)
<bddebian> Sheesh
<bddebian> It's not picking up my orig.tar.gz, it generated a new tarball..
<ajmitch> check the name, etc
<bddebian> Ack, frickin' - instead of _
<imbrandon> hahah i hate when i do that
<LaserJock> can somebody tell me what the deal is with GNU/Linux?
<bddebian> LaserJock: The deal?
<ajmitch> flamewars & name-calling
<ajmitch> as jdub says
<Kyral> Technically Linux refers to the Kernel
<Kyral> most of the software is GNU Software
<Kyral> hence "GNU/Linux"
<Kyral> (and GNU/kFreeBSD)
<bddebian> GNU/Hurd ;-)
<Kyral> Actually since Hurd is the GNU Kernel
<Kyral> isn't it just "GNU"
<LaserJock> who cares? about the GNU part?
<LaserJock> the software isn't all GNU
<bddebian> LaserJock: RMS and zealots
<Kyral> www.gnu.org
<scotth> GNU/Hurd is a lie... it doesn't exist... its a conspiracy
<Kyral> now Kyral go bed
<bddebian> Kyral: No, Hurd is not the kernel :-)
<Kyral> before in his tiredness he goes to BOFH mode over a pointless naming convention
<Kyral> I use them interchangeably
<bddebian> scotth: Funny that it is running on 4 of my machines at home
* jsgotangco raises his sword of the FSF
<LaserJock> what I don't get is why they call it GNU?
<bddebian> Mainly because of glibc
<bddebian> And the toolchain
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> they couldnt create GNU without creating a free toolchain
<scotth> bddebian: I had it on my machine too for a while, and I used to lurk on the l4-hurd list... its a running joke in my office that the hurd is part of a massive conspiracy by the fsf
<jsgotangco> so they ended up creating one
<bddebian> scotth: :-)
<bluefoxicy> scotth:  you don't understand.  The FSF *IS* a massive conspiracy.
<LaserJock> ok, so why not be GNU/Linux/OO.o/Firefox/ ad nauseam
<ajmitch> scotth: I think I'm still subscribed to that list
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: unless the other projects insists heh
<bddebian> LaserJock: You have to take that fight to RMS and/or #gnu ;-P
<bluefoxicy> How about FOSS/Linux or STFURMS/Linux?
<jsgotangco> GNU/Linux has some valid arguments though
<scotth> ajmitch: I still watch it through gmane from time to time
<bddebian> jsgotangco: Aye
<LaserJock> ok, so RMS decided it has to be GNU/Linux?
<jsgotangco> no not at all
<jsgotangco> FSF != RMS
<bddebian> LaserJock: Realistically you could not have a just "Linux" system, since linux is merely the kernel.  It wouldn't do much :-)
<jsgotangco> yeah
<LaserJock> right
<jsgotangco> so the GNU utlities are on top of the kernel
<LaserJock> but who cares?
<jsgotangco> FSF does
<LaserJock> it's all putting stuff on top of other stuff
<LaserJock> so what makes GNU special?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: the FSF cares because they want to promote freedom, rather than just software that doesn't suck
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: FSF is more inclined to the philosophical/social implications rather than technical in which OSI emphasize
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> I'm not denying any of that
<LaserJock> I just don't understand why GNU is so special
<bddebian> Crap what's the best syntax for removing object files out of subdirs?  rm -rf */.o ?
<jsgotangco> well gcc for starters
<crimsun> if there's no Makefile target that does so, I'd probably use find(1)
<LaserJock> I understand that gcc is is a big deal
<scotth> yeah I like find for that
* imbrandon would laugh if someone compiled a bzimage in VisualStudio.NET
<jsgotangco> imagine naming your distribution GNOME/GNU/Ubuntu Linux
<jsgotangco> heh
<LaserJock> yeah, that's my point
<bddebian> crimsun: Can I get away with find ./ *.o |xargs rm -rf  or would xargs fail on some shells?
<crimsun> the more time we waste debating it, the less time we're spending QAing our distro.
<imbrandon> crimsun: +1
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: i guess they don't want to dilute the GNU branding of sorts and its history/legacy for what its worth
<scotth> there is always intel's compiler and ibm's for powerpc, and doesn't sun have one for slowaris? gcc isn't the only game in town
<crimsun> bddebian: that would work[ or find(1)'s -exec] 
<ajmitch> crimsun: that's why some of us are trying to ignore this conversation & work
<bddebian> crimsun and/or ajmitch: Any chance I could get one of you (or both) to check out this package if I posted it?
<ajmitch> possibly
<bddebian> Well that means no :-)
<TheMuso> In the packaging guide where pot files is talked about, what tool does one use for getting pot files if the package doesn't use kde?
<LaserJock> TheMuso: have no idea, I had nothing to do with that silly doc
<TheMuso> hmm ok
<LaserJock> ;-)
<bddebian> LaserJock: ;-P
<TheMuso> Referring to bug #55006 specifically
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55006 in freetalk "POT files not available" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55006
<LaserJock> doh, where did Hobbsee go?
<TheMuso> Off to a lecture.
<LaserJock> hmm, she would know
<LaserJock> TheMuso: the problem is I really don't know anything about the KDE stuff :(
<TheMuso> Right.
<crimsun> that's a quick fix. Shove a rule to generate POT in debian/rules.
<TheMuso> Yeah, but what too do I use? I was pointed to the packaging guide as to how to do it, and it is kde specific.
<TheMuso> Referrs to kde specific tools that is.
<crimsun> gettext, normally, for .po. Check with Riddell.
<imbrandon> mkdir -p po
<imbrandon>         XGETTEXT=/usr/bin/kde-xgettext sh admin/cvs.sh extract-messages
<bddebian> http://www2.bddebian.com:8000/packages/ubuntu/attal/ if anyone has time.  I've only built on dapper so far
<TheMuso> hmmm ok
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<imbrandon> gnight bddebian
<bddebian> Night imbrandon
<imbrandon> TheMuso: are you doing 55006
<TheMuso> imbrandon: no not currently
<TheMuso> take it if you want
<imbrandon> kk just dident wanna dupe work
<TheMuso> I was just wondering how one would take care of pot files
<imbrandon> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ubuntu-kubuntu.html  <--- very bottom of that page
<imbrandon> tell how FYI
<imbrandon> s/tell/tells
<imbrandon> but i got it and 07 08 09 10 all are pot stuff, easy fixes
<TheMuso> imbrandon: That is kde specific.
<imbrandon> pots are only used by kde apps in rosetta afaik
<TheMuso> Not afaik
<TheMuso> I thought GNOME apps were as well.
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<imbrandon> heya
<ajmitch> you're up far too early
<TheMuso> Besides. Thats not even a kde app.
<imbrandon> hrm ok /me looks closer
<imbrandon> heh
<dholbach> hey ajmitch - yeah, you could say that
<Hobbsee> hi again all
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee
<LaserJock> TheMuso: still around?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: he was in -bugs
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: k, he was asking about the pot stuff
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: yes, wonder what i missed with that
<ajmitch> LaserJock: you're planning to give a MOTU school session soon?
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Yeah I know.
<TheMuso> imbrandon and dholbach were talking about it.
<LaserJock> ajmitch: yeah, next week
* ajmitch will have to try & attend
<LaserJock> I got sfflaw to do a bug triaging session Friday
<LaserJock> doh
<Hobbsee> that would be cool
<ajmitch> do we have logs of crimsun's session to put up on that MOTU/School page?
<crimsun> carthik should. I didn't log, but I'll try to post my outline soon.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: when/what did you do a session?
<ajmitch> I probably have logs as well
* Hobbsee didtn know about that.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: it was on merging
* imbrandon missed it
<Hobbsee> and i missed it.  darn.
<Hobbsee> why did i not get mail notification of this?
<crimsun> it turned into "when to sync instead of merge", but I guess that's as good as any.
<ajmitch> sigh, one problem with setting my screen to 1600x1200 is that the fonts are just too small in firefox
<imbrandon> crimsun: yup ;)
<imbrandon> ajmitch: i run 1600x1200 all the time , ff seems to use the same fonts as the rest of my desktop
<imbrandon> not the case in gnome ?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: true...
<ajmitch> imbrandon: exactly
<StevenK> ajmitch: You can tell firefox to use bigger fonts.
<ajmitch> StevenK: I know that :P
<imbrandon> ahh ajmitch well that ok for me hehe
<imbrandon> yea ctl+shift+ +/- i think, havent used that in a long time
<imbrandon> at 1600x1200 i usaly just keep many aprox 1024x768 windows open on one desktop anyhow
<imbrandon> so i can see irc web console etc all at the same time
<crimsun> well aren't you fancyshmancy with your 1600x1200 ;-p
<imbrandon> if i could get both my monitors working i would be happy
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> hehe crimsun
* ajmitch was running 2x 1280x1024, but decided to increase resolution on one of the screens
<imbrandon> heh my "other" monitor only does 800x600 max becouse of the 1mb trident card i got pushing it
<ajmitch> ouch
<imbrandon> heh yea
<imbrandon> its the only spare vid card i had laying arround
<ajmitch> I don't think I have any working PCI cards
<ajmitch> apart from maybe the voodoo2
<ajmitch> and trying to use X on that is a real hack
<imbrandon> heh i bet
<crimsun> not unlike getting reasonable 3d on an s3 virge.
<ajmitch> the 3d decelerator?
<crimsun> yep
<imbrandon> actauly that kwin Xvesa pushes the trident good at 1024x768 but i havent found how to run two seperate X's on seperate monitors yet
<imbrandon> if there even is a way
<imbrandon> or tinyx or what ever its called now, the DSL X server
<imbrandon> basicly i just need to pickup a nvidia pci card and replace it, would make life much easier
<ajmitch> they should be cheap enough if you can find them
<imbrandon> yea they have them ay compu usa down the road here for under $50
<imbrandon> just havent went and done it, kinda low priority atm
<imbrandon> but for now its good to have a konsole window open on the 800x600 display ;)
<imbrandon> that basicly all i use it for right now
<imbrandon> whoops i thought it was a trident , guess its an old 1mb S3
<imbrandon> 01:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c764/765 [Trio32/64/64V+] 
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> still same deal, old and barely usefull on desktops ( makes a good headless server card though )
<ajmitch> ah, one of them
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> I think I may still have a 2MB s3 in a box here
<imbrandon> heheh
* TheMuso has 2 2MB PCI video cards.
<dooglus> ajmitch: you know that firefox has a setting for "minimum font size", right?  you don't need to control-+ in every tab
<ajmitch> dooglus: yes I know that, and it was one of the first things I changed
<dooglus> ok
<dooglus> alternatively, there's an environment variable you can set to enable pango in firefox
* ajmitch knows all this
* ajmitch just wanted to complain
<Hobbsee> ajmitch knows everything :P
* Hobbsee complains at ajmitch 
<imbrandon> heh
* Lathiat complains about Hobbsee's complaining
<TheMuso> heh
* imbrandon larts the room
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Thanks a lot.
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee complains at Lathiat about TheMuso complaining about Lathiat's complaining about her complaining
<TheMuso> I am in a good mood at the moment. DO you want to change that?
<imbrandon> nope /me hides
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> ajmitch: you mess with bzr alot right ? mind if i ask you a few newbish questions about it
<ajmitch> go ahead
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: he bites.
<imbrandon> ok the LP brz import feature from cvs/svn
<ajmitch> yes...?
<imbrandon> if say i wanted to import the upstream code
<imbrandon> from apt-mirror
<imbrandon> into a brz branch in LP
<imbrandon> would it "ceep on syncing"
<imbrandon> s/c/k
<ajmitch> yes, it does
<ajmitch> that's more of a launchpad question though
<imbrandon> and i make my changes to another "branch"
<imbrandon> heh yea but i kinda mix the two as i've never used anythgin but cvs actively ( i've grabed brz code and svn code but never commits etc )
<imbrandon> but i was wondering if a bzr branch of the apt-mirror on LP would be easy to maintain and keep in sync with upstream
<imbrandon> dose it sync back the other way too ?
<imbrandon> err can it
<ajmitch> what do you mean by sync back the other way?
<imbrandon> LP --> cvs
<ajmitch> there's information that bzr stores that cvs just can't represent
<ajmitch> (ie, cvs sucks)
<imbrandon> ahh hrm so
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> yea heheh badly
<imbrandon> i dont disagree there just havent used anything else
<imbrandon> other than basic annon checkouts
<ajmitch> it'd be easy for you to keep merging with the upstream import
<ajmitch> but you'd have to submit diffs back to upstream
<ajmitch> unless you get upstream cvs commit access
<imbrandon> ok so LP would in a sence keep 2 copys , upstreams import and my branch ?
<ajmitch> of course
<ajmitch> you may have several branches of something
<imbrandon> and then i just make simple patches as like right now and send upstream
<ajmitch> yes
<imbrandon> ok and the package for ubuntu can be buildt from the brz branch though auto iirc right ?
<ajmitch> I'm sorry?
<imbrandon> wasent it talked about where the archive would just buld the packages from brz in LP ?
<ajmitch> you'll have problems with commands if you keep on typing brz :)
<imbrandon> or we still have to do it the old fasion way atm
<ajmitch> it was talked about
<ajmitch> it doesn't mean that anything is planned yet
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> is this info on the wiki some where ( how to import cvs to LP/bzr ? )
<ajmitch> probably not
<ajmitch> since it's just a simple task to do when registering a product
<imbrandon> ok even with apt-mirror in the archive i regester it as a product
<ajmitch> of course
<imbrandon> and just import from there
<ajmitch> products != packages
<imbrandon> right
<ajmitch> one of the fun things about launchpad
<ajmitch> eg there's launchpad.net/products/f-spot
<ajmitch> which has a couple of branches imported
<crimsun> imbrandon: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainerHowto ?
<ajmitch> and then the packages
<imbrandon> yea i notieced  fedora and fink distro there too thats gonna be fun
<imbrandon> crimsun: breifly
<imbrandon> ok cool ,i think this is enough info for me to run with, i'm gonna go try my hand at it
<imbrandon> hum crimsun ping
<imbrandon> upstream dosent seem to maintain the cvs, they just upload when a new version is out a src tar ( so i might try to convice them to use bzr ) but in the meantime i decided to push it the way BzrMaintainerHowto says and i get this  .....
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/apt-mirror-0.4.4$ bzr push --create-prefix sftp://imbrandon@bazzar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/apt-mirror/upstream
<imbrandon> 0 revision(s) pushed.
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/apt-mirror-0.4.4$
<imbrandon> ajmitch / crimsun ^^
<imbrandon> i have dont bzr init and commit
<imbrandon> any clues for a bzr newb heh
<imbrandon> http://pastebin.ca/112795 <--- shows what i did thus far
<imbrandon> but it dosent seem to be working
<crimsun> imbrandon: the 0 revisions pushed is a cosmetic bug.
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> whew
<imbrandon> lol i thinght i messed up
<imbrandon> thought*
<crimsun> yes, that was a head-scratcher when I first started.
<imbrandon> crimsun: can you glance at the pastebin and make sure that is what i was supose to do though
<carthik> crimsun, sorry for the delay in posting the guide - clean up in progress.
<imbrandon> brb gonna grab a soda
<crimsun> carthik: np, thank you.
<crimsun> imbrandon: no, that looks strange
<crimsun> imbrandon: I don't see an 'upstream' branch at all
<imbrandon> yea i dont either, thats why
<imbrandon> i thought i messed up
<crimsun> imbrandon: please ensure that you have python-paramiko installed.
<imbrandon> ok one sec
<imbrandon> nope its not
<imbrandon> installing now
<imbrandon> should that not give an error/warning etc if i needed it heeh
<imbrandon> ok repush now?
<crimsun> I would erase .bzr (from the top-level of the extracted source package)
<crimsun> then re-init, re-add, re-push
<imbrandon> kk
<crimsun> no, it won't error out or give a warning
<crimsun> it will do precisely what it just did, which is appear to have worked (but actually write to the cwd)
<imbrandon> yea i noticed i had a sftp: dir i had to remove
<imbrandon> he
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> hum, new error
<imbrandon> lemme pastebin something about public key
<imbrandon> http://pastebin.ca/112801
<imbrandon> ahhh my ssh key is wrong
<imbrandon> duh
<imbrandon> ok nvm
<imbrandon> i can fix that
* imbrandon headdesks
<imbrandon> looks like it will work after that though, thanks ( that package might should be noted on the BzrMaintainerHowto also hehehe )
<crimsun> yes, it would be wise to amend wiki page{,s}
<crimsun> what a killer hour to have a distro team meeting. :)
<imbrandon> distro team meeting ?
<imbrandon> dev team ?
<crimsun> yeah, in <7 minutes.
<imbrandon> heh core dev or all motu too ?
* imbrandon dident think about those
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> maybe they can kill the damn mono thread stuff this meeting
<carthik> crimsun, meanwhile, if someone asks, the following has a ~cleaned up log: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/Merging-and-Syncing
<crimsun> carthik: thank you
<imbrandon> carthik: thanks, i look forward to reading it
<carthik> crimsun, no, thank you! :)
<imbrandon> and crimsun ;)
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Gloubiboulga> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Gloubiboulga :)
<kagou> hi
<imbrandon> crimsun: ping , you still arround ?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: problems?
<imbrandon> nah i figureed it out, i was trying to merge a bzr branch with a non bzr branch
<imbrandon> thanks though
<ajmitch> ok
<imbrandon> TONS simpler than cvs
<imbrandon> simply copy the .bzr and status/commit
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> ah, doing it that way
<ajmitch> you may want to do bzr add for missing files as well
<imbrandon> yea this time there wasent any but lifeless clued me in on a better way too
<imbrandon> [03:20]  <lifeless> bzr branch upstream packaged-copy
<imbrandon> [03:20]  <lifeless> cp -a the-copy-you-made-before-bzrising packaged-copy/
<imbrandon> [03:20]  <lifeless> cd packaged-copy
<imbrandon> [03:20]  <lifeless> and now fix it up and commit
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> whats the approperate abriv for kilobytes ? kb or Kb or KiB or KB ?
<imbrandon> ( on disk not internet speeds )
* ajmitch can't recall what the current best usage is - either KB or KiB
<Nafallo> I would say KB, since KiB is that new format (kibi?) :-)
<TheMuso> What does one do to request a sync to fix an FTBFS? Package is caudium, seems sid has a newer version, which is to fix the very issue that the version in edgy has.
<ajmitch> file a bug, get it ACKed by a MOTU, subscribe ubuntu-archive
<TheMuso> ok
<TheMuso> Bug ##55038
<ajmitch> I'll test build & ACK
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> I tested the debian ver in pbuilder, seemed alright.
<Toadstool> hi all
<TheMuso> ~/c
<imbrandon> heya Toadstool
<TheMuso> Hey Toadstool
<Toadstool> hey imbrandon, TheMuso
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Did the build succeed?
<ajmitch> yes
<TheMuso> So how does a MOTU ack it exactly?
<StevenK> They comment on it, set it to Confirmed and sub ubuntu-archive
<ajmitch> I comment on the bug report
* StevenK has done this once or twice
<TheMuso> right
<TheMuso> Hey StevenK
* StevenK waves.
* TheMuso didn't see that. :)
<imbrandon> moins StevenK
<imbrandon> ajmitch: bzr fskin rocks man, dunno why i dident try this before
<imbrandon> ( compared to other RCS i've used )
<imbrandon> and thats very limited but still heh
!lilo:*! small regional server split.....about 250 users affected
* pygi is confused why libisofs isn't a dependency of libburn
<pygi> anyone alive around? :)
<Toadstool> no :)
<Toadstool> hi pygi
<pygi> hi Toadstool :)
<pygi> could you poke apt to see who maintains libburn/libisofs?
<pygi> people are doing mess with it :)
<Toadstool> you want the name of the Debian maintainer?
<pygi> Toadstool, that might also be fine, if we won't fix it in Ubuntu :)
<ajmitch> well that's going to be the only maintainer name
<Toadstool> the thing is there are no ubuntu specific modifications to those packages
<Toadstool> if there's a bug, it's a Debian one
<Toadstool> what's the problem anyway?
<pygi> Toadstool, I know, but dependencies are bad :P
<Toadstool> oh
<pygi> libisofs should at least be recommended, if not even direct dependency of libburn package
<ajmitch> then why don't you file a bug?
<pygi> ajmitch, 'cause I wanted to discuss first? :)
<ajmitch> chances are fairly slim that a random package in universe has a ubuntu maintainer
<Toadstool> indeed :)
<pygi> ajmitch, right,but I still wanna discuss it :P
* ajmitch sees the maintainer prominently listed on bugs.debian.org/libburn
<pygi> right, so we don't fix that in ubuntu? :)
<ajmitch> you asked for the maintainer to discuss it with
<pygi> right, but I wanna discuss it with ubuntu folks as well so we can fix it here before debian :P
<pygi> bleh:P
* pygi sometimes wonders why he even bothers :)
<Toadstool> pygi: your point is libisofs should depend on libburn?
<ajmitch> pygi: then you should have said that first
<pygi> Toadstool, opposite :) libburn should depend on libisofs, or libisofs should at least be recommended at least
<Toadstool> yeah, my mistake :)
<pygi> that's my point :P probably recommended is better, as indeed it's not direct depend() of libburn
<pygi> ajmitch, and that random package will go into main for edgy+1 if all goes well :)
<pygi> so thoughts? :)
<Toadstool> I don't understand why libburn should recommend libisofs
<pygi> Toadstool, because libisofs complements libburn?
<Toadstool> then, to my mind, it's more a Suggests: than a Recommends: ... but I may be wrong :)
<Nafallo> Enhances:?
<Toadstool> er, /me surrenders :)
<pygi> Toadstool, don't, I need opinions :P
<Toadstool> heh
<Nafallo> hmm, this has something todo with the packaging-writing spec?
<Toadstool> not at all, afaik
<Nafallo> so why do we see those things in main for edgy+1?
<Nafallo> s/thing/lib/
<Toadstool> pygi: ^ ? :)
<pygi> Toadstool, Nafallo, because HUB will use it :)
<hub> pygi: what?
<Nafallo> HUB?
<Nafallo> lol
<Toadstool> heh
<pygi> hub, not you :P
<pygi> Home User Backup :)
<Toadstool> hub, not hub :p
<pygi> hub, that happened three times by now :P
* pygi thinks he just won't get any advices/help here :-/
<hub> I predate that software
<hub> I have been using that nick on IRC for over 10 years
<pygi> hub, I said nothing :)
<Nafallo> pygi: why not use nautilus-cd-burner or something
<Nafallo> ?
<Nafallo> :-)
<pygi> Nafallo, because libburn is better, and I am it's upstream? :P
<pygi> bleh :)
<Nafallo> baah ;-)
<pygi> now you see? :)
<imbrandon> Nafallo: and not everyone uses gnome ;)
<imbrandon> RE: nautilus-cd-burner
<Nafallo> imbrandon: baah. I'm just a bit opposed to have to burninglibs installed in a standardinstall.
<Nafallo> s/di/d\ i/
<imbrandon> Nafallo: ok how many computers have you seen sold in the last 2 years that dont have a cdrw ?
<Nafallo> I always pick parts and build myself, but apart from that, to should have been two :-P.
<imbrandon> huh ?
<Nafallo> i.e. libnautilusburn and libburn
<imbrandon> oh
<imbrandon> as i said not everyone uses gnome
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> Qt: 3.3.6
<imbrandon> KDE: 3.5.4
<imbrandon> kde-config: 1.0
<imbrandon> ;)
<Nafallo> no, but I'm sure kde has some lib for burning aswell? :-)
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: hi there :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Nafallo> hiho bddebian :-)
<bddebian> Wow, hi Nafallo
<bddebian> I thought maybe you had dropped off the planet? :-)
<Nafallo> sort of :-). I've been working, but home sick today :-/.
<bddebian> Ugh, sorry to hear that
<Nafallo> yea, but I earn money so... ;-)
<Nafallo> I actually needed to take a break, so it's not that bad.
<bddebian> Nafallo: No, I meant about being home sick :-)
<Nafallo> yea, me to. not that bad since I get a break this way :-P.
<bddebian> :-)
<Nafallo> I worked 12h saturday, 12h wednesday and 21h thursday last week ;-)
<bddebian> Yikes
<Nafallo> money -> upgrade server -> more porn ;-)
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<bddebian> hehe
<bddebian> "so I can make more money, so I can buy more drugs, so I can make more money..."
<Nafallo> hehe
<zakame> hi all
<Gloubiboulga> hello zakame
<Hobbsee> hi zakame, Gloubiboulga
<Hobbsee> Laser_away: with that patching stuff, you should include the bits that go inside debian/rules so that debian/patches get read, i think
<kmilo_libre> Hi
<Hobbsee> hi kmilo_libre
<bddebian> Hello zakame, Gloubiboulga, kmilo_libre
<Gloubiboulga> heya bddebian
<Cornellius> :(((
<bddebian> Cornellius: ?
<Cornellius> No hellos for Cornellius
<bddebian> Oh, Hello Cornellius, I was just hitting people that were "talking", sorry :-)
<Cornellius> :P
<kmilo_libre> LOL
<hub> who shall I pester to have an anti-spam installed on the REVU server
<hub> list.tauware.de
<Nafallo> hub: siretart
<hub> siretart: so is it possible to get a spam filter install on the mailing list of motu-reviewers
<hub> siretart: I get more spam than signal lately thru this list
<bddebian> Holy crap, my attal actually built in Edgy too
<Kyral_Laptop> hey bddebian what does HIRD stand for?
<bddebian> What's HIRD?
<Kyral_Laptop> the H in HURD :P
<Kyral_Laptop> I may have swapped the I and R
<bddebian>  Herd of Unix Replacing Daemons
<Kyral_Laptop> I thought it was HIRD
<Kyral_Laptop> what however you spell it
<bddebian> WTF is a Hird?
<Kyral_Laptop> I dunno!
<Kyral_Laptop> Damnit Wikipedia time
<Laser_away> Herd sounds right
<Kyral_Laptop> "HURD is an indirectly recursive acronym, standing for "HIRD of Unix-Replacing Daemons", where "HIRD" stands for "HURD of Interfaces Representing Depth"" - Wikipedia
* bddebian vomits
<Kyral_Laptop> lol
<Kyral_Laptop> something wrong?
<bddebian> Kyral_Laptop: Yeah, that's stupid :-)
<Kyral_Laptop> lol
<Kyral_Laptop> then go correct it :P
<ryanakca> Gloubiboulga: ping
<Gloubiboulga> ryanakca, pong
<ryanakca> I updated the packaging to that clip daemon, had a look at it?
<Gloubiboulga> I'll have a look now
<ryanakca> kk, ty
<Gloubiboulga> if I find it on REVU...
<Gloubiboulga> ah, got it :)
<ryanakca> :)
* ryanakca goes back to maintenancing his bagpipes
<Gloubiboulga> ryanakca, the packaging looks fine, I'm testing the build
<ryanakca> kk
<Gloubiboulga> but I'm not sure it'll work since archive.u.c is very slow tonight
<ryanakca> ah...
<ryanakca> you in europe? (judging from the tonight)
<Gloubiboulga> ah, built :)
<Gloubiboulga> yep, in France
<ryanakca> nice :)
<Gloubiboulga> ryanakca, nice work :)
<ryanakca> Gloubiboulga: ty
<ryanakca> add a manpage... hmmm... dunno how... but I'll google it... and watch file... same thing
<Gloubiboulga> those two files are not required, but appreciated
<Gloubiboulga> and it's just a suggestion ;)
<Nafallo> isn't manpage required anymore?
<Gloubiboulga> Nafallo, I discovered a few weeks ago that it's not required
<Nafallo> hmm, must have changed recently then...
<Gloubiboulga> I don't know about 'anymore' ;)
<Gloubiboulga> /me.sleep()
<Nafallo> well, I'll reread debian's policy when I have time later then...
<ryanakca> lol, G'night Gloubiboulga
<lordlamer> hello. i have made a debian package. how can i migrate that package to ubuntu?
<Yagisan> any of us motu's graphics artists ?
<Yagisan> wacom tablets work with Ubuntu right ?
<crimsun> (yes)
<bddebian> Heya crimsun and Yagisan
<Yagisan> thanks crimsun. That gets me 2 more converts now :)
<Yagisan> I'm converting all the windows programmers in my project to Ubuntu :)
<Yagisan> heh heh.
<Yagisan> what's up bddebian ?
<ryanakca> Yagisan: my Graphire 3 works wonders... only thing that doesn't work is the eraser...
<Yagisan> thanks ryanakca. Thats good to know
<ryanakca> the wacom driver thinks it's a pen... so the eraser writes as well... a two sided pen :)
<Yagisan> that's rather funny
<bddebian> Yagisan: Not much man, you?
<Yagisan> bddebian, I've been doing an allnighter for my assignments, and converting Windows devs to Ubuntu
<bddebian> Nice
<LaserJock> Toadstool: you are moving to San Diego?
<Toadstool> yep
<Toadstool> a one-year internship
<LaserJock> cool
<Toadstool> at Texas Instruments, San Diego
<LaserJock> nice
<Toadstool> yeah :)
<LaserJock> well, I'm not exactly *that* close to San Diego, but if you ever have a chance to hit northern California you should let me know
<Toadstool> where do you live?
<LaserJock> Reno, NV
<Toadstool> ah ok :)
<LaserJock> it's about a 4 hr drive East from San Francisco
<Toadstool> LaserJock: if by any chance I'll drive nearby Reno, I'll let you know then ;)
<LaserJock> Toadstool: cool
<bddebian> Reno is a dump
<bddebian> Hi Toadstool and LaserJock :)
<Toadstool> hey bddebian :)
<LaserJock> bddebian: i agree with you
<bddebian> LaserJock: ?
<LaserJock> reno is a dump
<bddebian> Oh :-)
<LaserJock> I don't much care for it
<LaserJock> crimsun: ping?
<bddebian> Later gang
<ryanakca> can someone please look at  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2812 ? I need one more person to advocate :)
<Toadstool> ryanakca: in debian/control, bump Standards-Version to 3.7.2 and you really should add a manpage (a missing manpage is considered as a bug according to the Debian policy)
<LaserJock> I agree
<Toadstool> apart from that, good work ;)
<ryanakca> got any links on writing manpages?
<Toadstool> ryanakca: /usr/share/debhelper/dh_make/debian/manpage.1.ex is a good template for a simple manpage
<ryanakca> Toadstool: ty
<Toadstool> np
<Toadstool> g'night everybody
<LaserJock> cya ToadZzZztool
<crimsun> LaserJock: pong
#ubuntu-motu 2006-08-04
<ryanakca> what line do you add to rules to install man pages? "cp man.1 /usr/share/man/man1/"?
<crimsun> see dh_installman(1)
<crimsun> (and no, the above cp would have to be relative to the cwd, which generally means debian/$package/usr/share/man/man$section/
<crimsun> )
<ryanakca> kk... and man.1 goes in debian/ ?
<crimsun> debian/$package/usr/share/man/man$section/
<allee> crimsun: read your motu-school logs.  Good intro!
<ryanakca> crimsun: I though dh_installman installed the manpage into the appropriate directory... so just put it in debian/ ? or do I have to create those directories and manually install?
<crimsun> ryanakca: pick a method. Either use dh_installman(1), or use cp.
<ryanakca> dh_installman
<crimsun> then forget the cp. You can either pass the name of the man page to dh_installman, or you can list it in debian/binary_package.manpages
<ajmitch> morning
<ryanakca> g'd evening ajmitch
<ryanakca> is it just me or is archive.ubuntu.com slow today?
<ajmitch> it probably is
<ajmitch> hi raphink
<crimsun> ryanakca: bandwidth issues in London; use a mirror
<ryanakca> ah
* ryanakca will switch pbuilder to ca archive
<crimsun> unlikely to help, as that's the same as archive.
<crimsun> use de,nl,ch
<crimsun> (apparently se is feeling the crunch now)
<raphink> hi ajmitch
* TheMuso uses a local Australian mirror.
<TheMuso> Hi all bTW.
<ryanakca> crimsun: lol, 15.4kb/s with de.archive.u.c
<crimsun> I got about 150 from nl
<Kyral> Wee learning mroe about RubyQt
<Kyral> Interesting to learn that Qt was originally going to be called "Xt" but it was changed to "Qt" because it looked better in Emacs' font
<micahcowan> Xt was already taken before Qt was around, anyway, was it not? (X Toolkit).
<micahcowan> as in, libXt.
<Kyral> Dunno
<tsume> hey
<bddebian> Howdy gang
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi LaserJock
<ryanakca> can someone look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2812 ? I've added the manpage :)
<Kyral> ...who signed my GPG Key without meeting me
<Kyral> ...who is "fujitsu"
<crimsun> ryanakca: looks good, just some minor touchup.s
<ryanakca> crimsun: such as?
<crimsun> (sec, I'm typing) The beginning of the long Description is a bit stilted
<Kyral> ...remind me to talk to them next time they are online
<Kyral> Signing someone's key without meeting them is a big no no ain't it?
<ryanakca> Kyral: yeah
* Kyral hmms
<Kyral> yah...
<Kyral> anyone know who this "fujitsu" is?
<crimsun> ryanakca: also, the Xfce/Xubuntu bit in README.Debian can be stripped; you can just explain general cli invocation
<ryanakca> crimsun: well... it's meant to start at login in xubuntu
<LaserJock> Kyral: yeah, or at least I know "a" fujitsu
<Kyral> he signed with an @ubuntu.com.au address
<ryanakca> Kyral: I've seen him around... don't know who he is though
<Kyral> I know I haven't met him
<micahcowan> Launchpad has: https://launchpad.net/people/fujitsu
<crimsun> ryanakca: which doesn't make it specific to any DE in particular
<micahcowan> (William Grant)
<crimsun> ryanakca: I'll note those points, afterward just ping me again
<ryanakca> crimsun: kubuntu and ubuntu supposedly have klipper and some other applet for that
<Kyral> Yah never met him
<micahcowan> No guarantees it's the same one...
<ryanakca> crimsun: so only xubuntu needs it
<LaserJock> I think he's in AU though so it would see fairly likely
<crimsun> ryanakca: there's no reason why this program can't run with ANY environment, which is my point
<ryanakca> crimsun: ah. ok
<bddebian> crimsun: Look at that attal for me? :-)
<Kyral> Only MOTU I have met (and signed on my key) are dholbach, ogra, and Simon Law (He's not MOTU, but he seems to be active in Ubuntu as of late...he's Debian)
<crimsun> bddebian: I'll try
<zul> Kyral: simon is the ubuntu qagod
<crimsun> Simon is an implicit MOTU by way of core-dev, he being the QA guy.
<Kyral> ha
<Kyral> ah even
<Kyral> Yah I met him at UBZ
<Kyral> Didn't know he is Core-Dev...when did that happen lol
<LaserJock> when he got hired by Canonical
<Kyral> again when did that happen
<bddebian> crimsun: Don't worry about it, I passed it on to lfittle
<bddebian> -e
<LaserJock> any MOTUs going to LWE?
<crimsun> Kyral: April 25th.
<Kyral> Definately after I met him....
<ryanakca> crimsun: so rename the app to what? clipboard-daemon?
<ryanakca> crimsun: gnome-clipboard daemon is the daemon's original name...
<Kyral> I remember him because at the time he had "Drunken Master" on his business card
<zul> LaserJock: where is it taking place?
<LaserJock> San Fran?
<zul> ah...well i wish..:)
<Kyral> I'm not MOTU but forget it anyway :P
<crimsun> ryanakca: sure, that would work. It's not as big an issue; I'd work with upstream to rename it.
<Kyral> I have two weeks at home before school starts and I'm takin' em
<crimsun> ryanakca: it /is/ pretty misleading, since it effectively implies a tie to GNOME that is nonexistent.
<Hobbsee> hi all
<crimsun> even stated on its home page
<Kyral> yo Hobbsee
* Kyral hugs Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Kyral
<ryanakca> crimsun: kk, I'll try to bug the upstream<
* Hobbsee hugs Kyral in return
<crimsun> ryanakca: in any case, it looks good. Just try and get everything right before it's uploaded, since it'll create fewer maintenance headaches.
<ryanakca> crimsun: "get everything right"... including the name?
<Kyral> yea got a copy of "Rapid GUI Development with RubyQt"
<crimsun> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> kk
<crimsun> ryanakca: I mean, I could upload it now, but then we'd have to go through the entire NEW process /again/ after its name is changed
<Kyral> GUI Apps here I come
<ryanakca> ah
<crimsun> better to wait a couple days and see if we can get it right the first go-round
<Kyral> (this is good news for the Kubuntu Crew)
<Hobbsee> yay
* Hobbsee assigns all the kubuntu bugs to Kyral 
<Kyral> HEY!
<Kyral> I meant I'd friggin write APPS!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Kyral: write non-buggy ones, would you?
<Kyral> Hehehe
<Kyral> I'll try
<Kyral> Screw Python, I love Ruby
<bddebian> heh
<hub> how much advocate do  you need for a package update?
<Hobbsee> hub: for an update?  1
<Hobbsee> hub: only a MOTU to upload it
<hub> I'm MOTU
<hub> that makes 2
<crimsun> you don't need any advocates for an update.
<Hobbsee> hub: then you can just upload it?
<crimsun> you need 2 advocates for a NEW source package.
<hub> yeah I'll upload it
<hub> hugin is in NEW now
<hub> at last
<hub> who do I email to push a sync of a debian package?
<bddebian> Submit a bug report on LP
<Hobbsee> hub: and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<hub> bddebian: the bug is already in LP
<hub> Hobbsee: you mean assign?
<hub> ok
<hub> makes more sense
<ajmitch> do not assign, subscribe
<Hobbsee> hub: no, subscribe the archive
<LaserJock> subscribe, don't assign
<LaserJock> hehe
<hub> ah
<Hobbsee> hub: if you assign, Kamion will yell at you, most likely
<hub> well sorry
<LaserJock> I think we have that beat into our heads now
<Hobbsee> hub: :)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: looks like it :)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: heh...i think i'll assign them a few bugs anyway.
<LaserJock> oh crap
<hub> ok, deassigned but subscribed
<hub> *sigh*
<hub> I just wish I could go to LP and file a sync request
<Hobbsee> hub: heh, yeah.  we need a box saying "this is a sync"
<Hobbsee> and another one saying "this is a wishlist"
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: very much a special case, compared to how many other bugs get filed
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: true.  maybe just around merge time :P
<ajmitch> soon you end up with 10 different checkboxes
<hub> ajmitch: well at least it would auto triage
<hub> or something
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: that's true.  as long as it doesnt become like kde bugs, i'll be happy
<hub> Hobbsee: what's wromg with KDE bugs
<hub> ?
<Hobbsee> hub: file a bug there, and try searching for one, and you'll see why i dont like it
<hub> I did
<Hobbsee> hub: ah.  i keep finding it crashes on me
<ajmitch> kde tends to do that
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: hush you, or i'll make you do an upload.
<ajmitch> good luck
* Hobbsee files a bug for the sheer hell of filing it.
* ajmitch needs more ram in the box downstairs
<ajmitch> squid & apt-proxy tend to make it swap too much
<Hobbsee> heh
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: do most kubuntu-devel people also read ubuntu-devel?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: no
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: stick it on kubuntu-devel
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: do you happen to be a moderator on that list?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: i dont.  i should ask for that though.
<LaserJock> k, I'll just subscribe quickly
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: it's very low traffic.  i should use it actually, to poke people to tell them what they can work on.
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> bah, come on, give me the stupid confirmation email >:(
* LaserJock runs down the hall and kicks the department server
<TheMuso> heh
<Hobbsee> haha
* TheMuso waits impatiently for the alternate CD to sync.
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: DId you leave -offtopic for any particular reason? :)
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: too many tabs :P
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: and because i wasnt reading it
<TheMuso> aaah ok
* Hobbsee waits for this to build.
<Hobbsee> then i'll poke someone for an upload.
<LaserJock> anything good ever come up there? it always seems like the place people are sent when they get in a fight
<bddebian> heh
* LaserJock has to admit he has been sent there once :/
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: only occasionally.  and i got told off for having fun in there.
<TheMuso> heh
* bddebian really doesn't know why he's doing all these sync requests...
<Hobbsee> bddebian: because someone has to, and your'e it?
<bddebian> Does anyone really care?
* TheMuso decides to try netbooting
<LaserJock> bddebian: just syncs? or merges too?
<bddebian> LaserJock: Both
<bddebian> A lot of them have been able to be merged though
<LaserJock> ah, well that's sweet
<Hobbsee> bddebian: yes.
<bddebian> Err s/merged/synced/
<LaserJock> is there an updated list?
<bddebian> LaserJock: A lot of them haven't been synced yet :-(
* Hobbsee looks around for a core dev.
* TheMuso grabs a CD-RW and grabs the netboot mini.iso instead.
* TheMuso is not staying up till 1/1:30 AM just for a school session. :)
* TheMuso will read the logs later.
<crimsun> bddebian: you'd need to talk to BenC in -kernel regarding a method of smoothly building against the latest l-h
<bddebian> OK thx crimsun
* bddebian moves on
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: i did for the patching one.  it was interesting, and i was awake
* Hobbsee goes home to beat the traffic.
<Hobbsee> and the school zones
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> see you later then.
<bddebian> Later Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> eek.  almost walked out without my laptop.
<ajmitch> that would be silly
<Hobbsee> yes
<Cornellius> http://tinyurl.com/kpkbh
<Munchkinguy> I'd like to reccomend a great program for inclusion in the Universe.
<Munchkinguy> The Last.fm Player
<Munchkinguy> I have not idea how to package things, but you can download the tarball at http://www.last.fm/tools/downloads?showplatform=Linux
<crimsun> Filename: pool/universe/l/lastfm/lastfm_1.1.90-3_i386.deb
<LaserJock> yeah, I thought it was already in
<ajmitch> we even have last-exit as well
<Munchkinguy> oops. I guess I need to update my repository headings
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<Munchkinguy> Oh, it's in edgy, not dapper.
<ajmitch> yep, anything new gets added only to the development branch
<Munchkinguy> I see.
<Munchkinguy> Thank you for the enlightenment.
<LaserJock> hmm, I invited the forums to the MOTU Session tomorrow, I wonder if anybody will show?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: well, that could be interesting
<LaserJock> well, I figured I'd at least try to give them something else to do besides complain about bugs ;-)
<ajmitch> where'd you tell them?
<ajmitch> ah, edgy forum
<ajmitch> I see it
<LaserJock> it's an experiment
<ajmitch> even linked in to the wiki, how useful ;)
<LaserJock> I try
<LaserJock> linked to a world clock to for those who are UTC challenged, like me
* ajmitch watches the forums for feedback on changes made, since they usually won't bother filing bugs
<ajmitch> UTC is fine for me
<ajmitch> I'm UTC+12, so it's easy to convert
<LaserJock> doh
<LaserJock> lucky
<LaserJock> I'm either -7 or -8
<LaserJock> it gets hard in the evening because you switch days :-(
<LaserJock> darn it, speaking of UTC, I bet I missed the dev meeting, again
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> it was almost 24 hours ago
<LaserJock> man, am I good or what? :-)
<TheMuso> Hey again Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<TheMuso> The traffic didn't treat you too badly did it?
<Hobbsee> that was fun
* Hobbsee goes to repair everything *else* that's broken.
* Hobbsee missed all of that.
<TheMuso> The traffic didn't treat you too badly did it?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: i was finding it hard to figure out whether i was driving a car, or driving a speedboat, like everyone else was
<TheMuso> heh
<Hobbsee> and i've seen just how badly my car is handling in the rain with old tyres.
<TheMuso> eeek
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: doh, I *just* got my confirmation email for kubuntu-devel :)
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> and something weird has happened to the usplash, so i had to fight for a while to see what my system was doing - it decided it was going to do the 30 mounts thing.
* Hobbsee goes off to repair the phone.
<TheMuso> heh
<Hobbsee> right.  phone works too now :)
<TheMuso> What? It stopped working as well?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: yeah, we've got a VOIP phone, and it tends to get a bit tempramental if the cable goes down.
<TheMuso> Ah so its your job to fix it? :)
<ajmitch> always great when things break
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: i'm the only one at hom.
<Hobbsee> s/hom/home/
<TheMuso> Oh.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: such things usually fall to me though, yes.
<TheMuso> Right.
<Hobbsee> or dad, if he's home
<Hobbsee> Laser_away: heh
* ajmitch was just looking over these compiz debs from quinnstorm..
<ajmitch> and some of the other packages
<ajmitch> well, they're in need of some work ;)
<jsgotangco> and most people say its almost perfect
<ajmitch> hah
* ajmitch should throw a copy of the library packaging guide at whoever did libsvg
<jsgotangco> Composite Manager / XGL is 3rd in help.ubuntu.com in terms of hits
<Hobbsee> haha
<Toadstool> 'morning everybody
<imbrandon> moins Toadstool
<Toadstool> hey imbrandon
<imbrandon> jsgotangco: whats the first 2 ? those stats would be kinda cool to look at
<jsgotangco> imbrandon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PageHits
<imbrandon> ahh cool
* Hobbsee wonders when StevenK turned into a robot.
<dholbach> good morning
<imbrandon> moins dholbach
<dholbach> hey imbrandon
<Nafallo> morning
<shawarma> Hi guys!
<Hobbsee> hi all
<viviersf> lo Hobbsee
* Hobbsee has been axe murdered.
* Hobbsee blames StevenK 
<ajmitch> typical
<ajmitch> always blaming others
<ajmitch> StevenK would never do that
<zul> you never take responsibility for yourself
<zul> meh....off to work
<ajmitch> bye zul
* StevenK denies everything.
<StevenK> I can neither confirm nor deny that I axe murdered Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hah
<ajmitch> looks confirmed now
<StevenK> Hah
<Hobbsee> hah
<TheMuso> Hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi TheMuso.  i've been axe murdered :(
* StevenK removes the axe from Hobbsee's back.
<TheMuso> Well you should be dead.
<TheMuso> So whoever is masquerading as Hobbsee, please show your respects, leave now, and let us morn.
* Hobbsee dies bloodily all over TheMuso, seeing as she is told she should be dead.
<Hobbsee> s/seeing as she is told she should be dead/as requested/
<TheMuso> Nothing a good shower can't fix. :)
<StevenK> TheMuso: But you can't see that's she's dead anyway.
<TheMuso> How do you know?
<TheMuso> Just because I can't see, doesn't mean I can't find out in other ways.
* StevenK leaves that one alone.
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> simple - poke her & see if she reacts
<TheMuso> But I'm too nice to do that.
<Hobbsee> hah
<ajmitch> sure you are
<TheMuso> I am.
<TheMuso> I wouldn't want to hurt anybody, whether they be male or female.
<Hobbsee> sure sure.
<Hobbsee> tell StevenK he wants to fix his bugs.
<TheMuso> Why don't you?
<StevenK> She wants me to fix Linda bugs, and I've lost motivation to work on Debian again.
<StevenK> Something about reading -project today.
<ajmitch> doesn't surprise me in the least
<Hobbsee> StevenK: well, you can always ignore the debian side, and pretend it's only in ubunt if you like.
* StevenK swears about a few select DDs.
<Hobbsee> ack, cant spell.
<TheMuso> While you two debate about bugs, I need to find out where I need to meet up with a board of studies rep next week. :)
<StevenK> TheMuso: A place that he can see and you can't? :-P
<TheMuso> har har har.
* StevenK pokes TheMuso in the ribs and guffaws.
<TheMuso> At least what I am meeting up about is stuff to do with software for people who can't se.
<TheMuso> s/se/see/
<TheMuso> ouch
<TheMuso> Kinda used to that however.
<TheMuso> So I am not going to hold it against you.
<StevenK> TheMuso: I've helped with software for blind and visually impaired...
<TheMuso> Cool.
<TheMuso> I have been put in contact with someone at the board of studies who is interested in using Ubuntu/Linux with accessibility technologies for producing CD-ROMs with exams on them, with a screen reader etc so that blind/vision impaired people can use them to do exams.
<TheMuso> StevenK: What accessibility related stuff has you done?
<StevenK> This certainly wasn't wide scale, it was at the office.
<TheMuso> Ah right.
<StevenK> I made the speech server not crash like a motherf^%&er for Bart.
<TheMuso> What speech server?
<StevenK> Via Voice.
<TheMuso> Oh that.
<StevenK> Before IBM updated it. It required a libc5 system.
<TheMuso> I know.
<StevenK> It doesn't anymore, from what Bart told me.
<TheMuso> Hmmm right.
* StevenK sighs.
<StevenK> Since I was too quick doing a merge, I missed my oppurtunity at a sync.
<TheMuso> heh
<zul> and you are not going crazy
<shawarma> Can someone please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2803 ? I'm meeting with upstream in a few hours and it'd be really nice if I could tell them it's been uploaded to Edgy. :-)
<Toadstool> shawarma: uploaded.
<shawarma> Toadstool: w00t! Thanks a lot!
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<dholbach> ** sfllaw is giving a motu school session #ubuntu-motu-school about bug triage
<bddebian> Now?
<Gloubiboulga> bddebian, yes
<bddebian> Heya Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hi bddebian :)
<Toadstool> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Toadstool
<icecrash> hi
<Toadstool> hi icecrash
<philipacamaniac> I've got a package conflict in universe. totem-gstreamer was updated from 1.4.1 to 1.4.3, and according to Launchpad, so was totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin, but it isn't showing up in the repositories. Only totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin 1.4.1 is available, and it won't install with totem-gstreamer 1.4.3
<philipacamaniac> (related to dapper-updates)
<philipacamaniac> for now, I'll just install the totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin from launchpad, but I'm not sure how to file this type of problem as a bug for other people
<LaserJock> I believe that is a known bug and a fix was already uploaded
<philipacamaniac> thank you, although, I've updated my repositories several times in the last couple of days, and I haven't see 1.4.3 appear yet.
<philipacamaniac> I'm using us.archive.ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> well, there are a lot of packages being built
<philipacamaniac> good point, i see
<LaserJock> right now,  so there it is probably in the backlog
<philipacamaniac> okay thanks
<Sp4rKy> hye
<bluefoxicy> Uh
<bluefoxicy> can somebody move Tremulous from Multiverse to Universe
<bluefoxicy> Multiverse == redistributable but not free licensed right?
<bddebian> bluefoxicy: I don't think we can do that, only core-devs or archive admins maybe?
<bluefoxicy> oh.
* bluefoxicy asks #-devel then
<azeem> bluefoxicy: why do you think it should move?
<LaserJock> bluefoxicy: if it really should move file a bug and *subscribe* ubuntu-archive
<LaserJock> I've had to do a couple of those
<bluefoxicy> azeem:  Um, because multiverse is redistrib but not free licensed (I think?) and the code is GPL with CC-by-sa content?
<azeem> is CC-by-sa ok for universe?
<LaserJock> I think so
<LaserJock> perhaps
<azeem> apparently not
<azeem> (see #ubuntu-devel)
<bluefoxicy> yeah devel is saying no
<LaserJock> hmm, well ubuntu-docs must have an exception then :/
<LaserJock> I thought it was ok
<bluefoxicy> what are ubuntu-docs licensed under cc-by-sa2.5 o.o?
<LaserJock> dual license
<bluefoxicy> LaserJock:  I want to know why it's not free.  I'm not arguing the policy but weird.
<LaserJock> GFDL and cc-by-sa
<azeem> bluefoxicy: search debian-legal I guess
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> yeah, debian-legal is a much better place to find that info
<bluefoxicy> cc-by-sa seems to be "make sure my name stays on this and license it under cc-by-sa" which is roughly gpl in my eyes
<bluefoxicy> I'll ask legal o.o
<azeem> "roughly"
<LaserJock> mostly doc licenses are considerd non-free becaue of attribution, I think
<azeem> eh, no
<azeem> don't *ask* them
<azeem> search the archive for why 2.5 is non-free
<bluefoxicy> attribution makes things non-free? o_O
<azeem> it depends on the wording I guess
<azeem> note how mjg59 said 3.0 will be ok probably
<azeem> people have been working with CC to ensure this
<bluefoxicy> yeah
<LaserJock> I think GFDL was just considered barely to be DFSG free
<azeem> there are many people who think it isn#t
<LaserJock> yeah
<azeem> and invariant sections have been declared non-free by general resolution in Debain
<LaserJock> oh yeah, that's it
<azeem> but Ubuntu is taking a different policy here, I believe
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> I think it's more that Ubuntu isn't a picky about that point, we don't do invariant sections
<LaserJock> so it all practicality it's ok
<LaserJock> I believe
<LaserJock> but then IANAL
<azeem> I mean, for 3rd party GFDL docs on archive.u.
<azeem> c
<azeem> though apparently there is not much incentive to patch the GNU documentation back into main/universe, AFAICT
<bddebian> OK, this is the shit I hate.  No one is answering me about squashfs but if I upload it and it tweaks the live-cd stuff, I am going to get an ass-reaming
<azeem> bddebian: ask on the list
<bddebian> Hmm, OK
<LaserJock> I'm sure *somebody* will have a comment
<azeem> it's the weekend already for a lot of the core-devs I think
<LaserJock> wheither you want it or not :-)
<zul> bddebian: or attach a debdiff to a bug report
<bddebian> Submit a bug report for something we are supposed to be able to handle anywya?
<bddebian> Err anyway..
<zul> fine get yelled at :)
<bddebian> Why stop now? :-)
<scotth> bddebian, haven't you ever heard that its better to beg forgiveness than ask permission?
<bluefoxicy> scotth:  that only works for subbies that love to beg
<bddebian> scotth: I live by those words at work :-)
<LaserJock> scotth: hmm, I don't know if the Technical Board sees it that way ;-)
<scotth> so do I... its more fun...
<scotth> who is gonna yell at the bull in a china shop?
<tseng> bluefoxicy: can you knock that off immediately
<tseng> bluefoxicy: (thank you.)
<tseng> scotth: don't feed the troll please.
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  nobody's feeding me
<scotth> I was mostly talking to bddebian
<tseng> works for me.
<bluefoxicy> I'm bored.
* bluefoxicy wanders through launchpad and triages bugs
<bluefoxicy> (I'm THAT bored)
* bluefoxicy notices... he can't change the importance of bugs.
<bluefoxicy> So much for that idea.
<scotth> yeah Ive noticed that too, why is that?
<bluefoxicy> they probably realized people who weren't devs would probably do something like "Installer crash == critical" "kernel panic == critical" "obscure program nobody cares about not working == normal" etc etc
<tseng> it is pretty annoying when users think their bug is higher priority for one
<scotth> but what about those on the bug team? I would think they would atleast be able to set the bug to triaged
<bluefoxicy> scotth:  you're on the bug team?
<tseng> if you are on the bug team and can't triage things, I would escalate to #launchpad
<scotth> according to launchpad I am
<tseng> and find out why
<scotth> so bug team members should be able to?
<scotth> I'll hop on over in a few and see why
<tseng> I can't say authoratively
<tseng> but I feel they should, just a random opinion
<scotth> well atleast that would be the right place to ask
<bluefoxicy> I am on the "don't join the dev team in any way but try not to be too annoying and see what can be fixed/tested" team
<bluefoxicy> I don't think that gives me rights to triaging bugs or reading security-sensitive reports :>
<bddebian> Later gang
<scotth> btw, when are the irc logs for the latest motu school gonna be posted?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> boy we are just full of activity today :-)
<LaserJock> I'm about read to fall asleep in my luch
<LaserJock> ready
<crimsun> you're not fixing enough bugs then. :p
<b_52Free> hi
<bddebian> Hehe
<bddebian> Hi b_52Free
<phanatic> evening
<LaserJock> crimsun: well, it's not from boredom
<bb> hi
<bddebian> Heya phanatic
<phanatic> heya bddebian
<LaserJock> crimsun: it's more like "I have soo much to do and I'm soo tired that I think I'll just take a little nap on my desk"
<crimsun> bah, naps are for wussies. Plenty of time to sleep when you're 80.
<LaserJock> well, I got sfflaw's session on the wiki
<Sp4rKy> audacious, again only 4 warnings :)
<micahcowan> LaserJock, just do like edison, and work til you fall asleep for a few seconds. Keep working, fall asleep, wake up, keep working. :-)
<bb> I've created a package for edge and tried to upload it to revu but it did not accept it... It did in the past - so what is wrong?
<LaserJock> micahcowan: I'm starting to do that, my brain is failing mid sentence
<LaserJock> :-)
<crimsun> bb: is your key in the keyring?
<LaserJock> bb: are you a member of the ubuntu-universe-contributors Launchpad group?
<bb> it has been - I think. I've got two packages already in revu...
<bb> and I joined the group on launchpad
<kozz> is there any big difference between "real" ubuntu packages and packages directly imported from debian?
<kozz> how to tell the difference, the uploader?
<azeem> the version
<tseng> the version number
<tseng> X is debian
<tseng> XubuntuY is ubuntu, plainly enough
<tseng> this is 1.2.3-1 or 1.2.3-1ubuntu2 fex
<kozz> ohh
<kozz> so at: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+search?text=xmoto
<kozz> there the edgy package is a plain copy from debian while dapper and breezy are modified in ubuntu?
<Nafallo> kozz: the breezy package is a backport, otherwize correct.
<kozz> ok, tnx
<hub> kozz: ideally there wouldn't be any difference
* LaserJock closes a bug ;-)
<bddebian> Good man LaserJock
<bddebian> Wow, whopping response to my e-mail as opposed to IRC eh.. :-)
<LaserJock> oh heah, too me a sec to find your email bddebian
<LaserJock> *took
<LaserJock> mono and the most offensive thing of the day swamped it ;-)
<LaserJock> !info squashfs
<ubotu> Package squashfs does not exist in dapper
<LaserJock> !info squashfs edgy
<ubotu> Package squashfs does not exist in edgy
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> do I not know how to spell?
<micahcowan> squashfs-tools?
<LaserJock> !squashfs-tools edgy
<ubotu> I know nothing about squashfs-tools edgy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<LaserJock> !info squashfs-tools edgy
<ubotu> squashfs-tools: Tool to create and append to squashfs filesystems. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2r2-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 61 kB, installed size 200 kB
<LaserJock> bugger, I need to go back to bed
<bddebian> Heh
#ubuntu-motu 2006-08-05
<Sp4rKy> symlink for library must be added by the -dev package ?
<LaserJock> Sp4rKy: have you had a look at http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html ?
<Sp4rKy> LaserJock, i'd lost the link :)
<TheMuso> c
<bddebian> d
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> Damn kvm sometimes stuffs up when switching machines.
<bddebian> :-)
<crimsun> that would explain why your client seems to spit out random chars
<TheMuso> Yup.
<bddebian> crimsun: So what's my excuse? :)
<TheMuso> bddebian: You have no excuse. :)
<bddebian> I know :-(
<TheMuso> But I haven't seen anything unusual from you in here anyway.
<TheMuso> Is the transcript from the bug school session up anywhere yet?
<bddebian> Damnit, where is XML defined in statdataml
<Sp4rKy> when can  i have my @ubuntu.com email adress ?
<zul> when you are a member i think
<TheMuso> Yeah thats right.
<Sp4rKy> zul, no , later
<Sp4rKy> i'm member since a few weeks
<Sp4rKy> but i haven't got yet this adress
<zul> then it should be your launcpadid@ubuntu.com
<Sp4rKy> i'll try
<Sp4rKy> and so where can i check my mail ?
<zul> it gets forwarded to your email that you have in launchpad
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> trying ....
<Sp4rKy> doesn't seem work
<TheMuso> Sp4rKy: Are you a member of the ubuntu members team yet?
<Sp4rKy> yes
<Sp4rKy> since a few weeks
<Sp4rKy> https://launchpad.net/people/maxenced
<crimsun> are you sure your test message didn't end up in gmail's spam folder or whatnot?
<Sp4rKy> yes
<crimsun> then ask in #launchpad
<crimsun> I certainly wouldn't expect anything since it's the weekend
<Sp4rKy> k
<Sp4rKy> thx
!christel:*! : Hi All! Gentoo's Bugday project is celebrating its third anniversary today with a veritable extravaganza of bug-squashing and competitions. Drop by #gentoo-bugs to join in the bug fixing, and to be in with a chance of winning a living penguin of your very own!
<Hobbsee> morning all
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> bddebian: :)
<ajmitch> 'morning' Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe @ bug 55177
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55177 in tecnoballz "Ships no .desktop" [Untriaged,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55177
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch :)
<TheMuso> Hey ajmitch.
<zul> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi zul
<ajmitch> hello TheMuso
<nixternal> Hobbsee: what merge do i have?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ah, kflickr
<nixternal> oh ya..duh ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: its' marked as manual, so....it should be fun
<nixternal> lovely
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Did you get Pitti's script?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: i did.  didnt work for the one i was trying though
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: Have you started/done carpaltunnel
<Fujitsu> TheMuso, it's actually wrong.
<Fujitsu> It's the latest version.
<TheMuso> Oh ok.
<Fujitsu> The last upload was actually a sync, but it needed a higher version number, because it went from native->non-native in Debian, stuffing versioning for a while.
<TheMuso> Right.
<Fujitsu> Woops.
* Fujitsu kicks self.
<Fujitsu> I just uploaded a binary package to REVU >_<
<ajmitch> bad
<ajmitch> convertall?
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Kyral> ...Fujitsu...
<Fujitsu> Couldn't it, you know... automatically reject them, rather than leaving them there to prevent further uploads?
<Hobbsee> hi Kyral
<Fujitsu> Kyral: ?
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: cleared it
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: that would be too smart.
<Fujitsu> Thanks ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: that requires writing a script to check for those .changes files & then deleting the files it refers to
<ajmitch> noone has gone to that effort yet
<Kyral> Fujitsu: ...you have the email address "fujitsu@ubuntu.com.au" yes?
<Fujitsu> Kyral, as well as william.grant@ubuntu.com.au, yes.
<Kyral> Fujitsu: you are aware that in order to sign someone's GPG Key you need to meet them in person right?
<Hobbsee> uh oh...what's he done...
<Kyral> http://pgp.mit.edu:11371/pks/lookup?search=Christopher+Peterman&op=vindex&fingerprint=on
<Kyral> He signed my key without meeting me
<crimsun> it's not a strict requirement, but it's accepted as good practice.
<Hobbsee> Kyral: ouch
<Hobbsee> crimsun: it probably should be though
<Kyral> ...Fujitsu...just don't do it again
<LaserJock> maybe we should have a "sign Kyral's gpg key" Day ;-)
<Hobbsee> hah
* ajmitch will refrain from such activities
<Kyral> I actually agree with ajmitch on this one
<TheMuso> heh love the kubuntu wallpaper.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: what is it?
<ajmitch> I've got enough other keys to sign :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh.  get to it.
<TheMuso> WHat? You haven't seen it?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: have you signed mine?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: i'm using a different wallpaper, and i havent touched that source in a while
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: not sure, i might have
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: dont you remember such things?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: if you have, it's not on the keyserver
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ahh...i likely didnt then
<TheMuso> There is text written diagnolly on it.
<ajmitch> it's up to you to sign it & get it to me - you've seen my fingerprint, ID, etc
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: true
<TheMuso> Edgy Eft (Early) Development Version
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: sent your key up to the keyserver, after signing it
<Hobbsee> or cant i send up yours?
<Fujitsu> Kyral, did I do it>?
<Fujitsu> It must have been ages ago.
<Kyral> ...
<Fujitsu> Before I knew what I was doing.
<Kyral> just don't do it again
<Fujitsu> I don't plan to.
<Fujitsu> :(
<Fujitsu> I really don't know why I would have signed it... Hm. I don't even have your key on my keyring, so it must have been not after November last year.
<Fujitsu> I shan't do silly things like that again.
<LaserJock> odd, my desktop froze mid-boot
<crimsun> when in the boot sequence?
<LaserJock> "Loading hardware drivers"
<LaserJock> I rebooted and it's fine
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<Fujitsu> That's odd.
<Fujitsu> Running Edgy?
<LaserJock> nope
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: the usual practice is to use a script for signing, which emails the email for each uid of that person's key
* Fujitsu is thusly embarrassed, and apologises profusely to Kyral.
<Fujitsu> And now I must be going
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Where does one get such a script?
<ajmitch> TheMuso: in the archive, such as signing-party
<TheMuso> Ok.
<ajmitch> the one you'd want there would be caff
<TheMuso> Thanks.
<ajmitch> or I use a script by keybuk
<TheMuso> heh right
<crimsun> nice, I hadn't noticed that the cdbs docs had been updated for the new Python Policy
<crimsun> now people really don't have an excuse for using checkinstall
<ajmitch> people always find excuses
<nexu> "its easy"
<nexu> "i can use it to make rpm too!"
<nexu> "i dont want to learn new stuff ..  why would i have to if i'm only to go compile a new program"
<bddebian> Anyone know what is supposed to provide gtk.gtkgl ?
<ajmitch> libgtkgl2.0-dev?
<ajmitch> or what language are you talking about?
<bddebian> Python
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> it'll be around somewhere, I guess :)
<bddebian> I can't find it with apt-file or on packages.ubuntu.com
<ajmitch> probably because it was removed from python-gtk2
<bddebian> Yeah?
<ajmitch> yes
<bddebian> How do you know that?
<ajmitch> because I looked at the changelog?
<bddebian> Ah
<nexu> hax
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Thanks. So I subscribe ubuntu-archive now?
<crimsun> which bug?
<crimsun> if you're referring to 55264, yes.
<TheMuso> bug #55038
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55038 in caudium "Sync request: caudium from sid, to fix FTBFS." [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55038
<crimsun> u-a is already subscribed.
<TheMuso> Just noticed that.
<crimsun> who is this ... unique person in -devel?
<tseng> never seen before
<tseng> not sure its a "person"
<tseng> I unfortunately dont have ops
<tseng> sigh
<Lathiat> heh
<ajmitch> hi
<Gloubiboulga> hello ajmitch
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: morning :-)
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: morning :)
<Hobbsee> at 7pm :P
<Nafallo> 11am here ;-)
<Yagisan> Hobbsee, 7pm IS still morning for me
<Hobbsee> Yagisan: heh
<Fujitsu> How often does REVU update its GPG key list? It's not accepting mine that's been on Launchpad for about 4 hours.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: it happens when you ask a revu admin to do it
<ajmitch> since approval in the group is a manual process, so is syncing the keyring
<Fujitsu> Ah. OK. Can you please sync it?
<ajmitch> doing it now
<Fujitsu> Thanks!
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<TheMuso> Has anybody seen Dana Olson around lately anywhere?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: i dont recognise the name, why?
<TheMuso> Just wondering if anybody has started doing his merges at all.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: if they're still there by now, take them.
* TheMuso waits for pbuilder to process all the deps. :p
<TheMuso> Takes a while on my celeron.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: yeah.  same here.  it's nasty
<TheMuso> Yeah but I also have my P4, so I can try and do two builds at the same time.
* StevenK puts his poor, neglected amd64 in front of Hobbsee and sniffles.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> StevenK: i tried using that earlier actually.  couldnt figure out how to properly scp.  i was using it earlier though
<StevenK> Hobbsee: scp -P 22000 .....
<Hobbsee> ah...so pass that first...
<StevenK> Hobbsee: If you give me the IP range you're in, I can fix crippled so you don't need the high port.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: ah right.
<TheMuso> Is it worth investing in AMD64 compatible hardware for dev work?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<StevenK> TheMuso: If you want one.
<StevenK> TheMuso: They are nice and fast. :-)
<TheMuso> I'm sure they are.
* TheMuso still has a P4 from late 2002.
<TheMuso> It is still quite fast.
* StevenK hugs his 3Ghz amd64
<TheMuso> The core2 duos are 64-bit compatible are they not?
<tseng> yes.
* TheMuso is thinking of one of those.
<tseng> I am waiting for one in a laptop
<bddebian> I have been hearing commercials for CompUsa or one of those putrid stores about a Compaq amd64 laptop
<Yagisan> TheMuso, I feel an amd64 is useful
<Yagisan> TheMuso, I prefer the amd ones with an iommu, but if intel now has an iommu I'd consider them too
<TheMuso> iommu?
<tseng> i dont think they do
<Yagisan> TheMuso, Input Output Memory Management Unit
<TheMuso> Is that supposed to be good or something?
<Yagisan> TheMuso, so pci deveices can access virtuall address space above 4GB
<TheMuso> Ok thanks. Thats something I didn't know about.
<TheMuso> I will have to reconsider.
<TheMuso> I have always bought intel, but hmmm.
<Yagisan> eg, nvidia video cards have been known to have problems without one in a 64bit system like Ubuntu
<tseng> I wouldnt really hinge my purchasing decision on that
<Yagisan> neither would I
<tseng> do you need more than 4gb of memory?
<tseng> it is nice in a 4way opteron with a gigamegawatt of ram
<Yagisan> no, but my bios sticks the famebuffer above 4GB
<tseng> where xeon falls behind
<TheMuso> Probably will only be 2GB at most.
<Yagisan> TheMuso, get the best bang for your dollar
<TheMuso> Are AMDs still best bang?
<tseng> core2 is the best bang where you dont consider the dollar
<tseng> x2 is drastically price reduced
<tseng> so a better deal
<TheMuso> hmmm right.
<tseng> I intend to buy a core2 laptop
<bmonty> dual core is great :)
<bmonty> there are some annoying issues with stuff that doesn
<bmonty> yet run on amd64 though
<Yagisan> bmonty, that software needs patches then ;) and he did say dev work
<tseng> I am betting he means something more like flash
<bmonty> tseng: flash, java....stuff that makes the web a little sexier
<TheMuso> Dev work, as in Ubuntu packaging/development.
<bmonty> it is great for dev work though
<TheMuso> Thats the only reason why I am considering one.
<TheMuso> That, and audio work.
<Nafallo> bmonty: we DO have java on amd64, no?
<Nafallo> apt-cache search java found lots of sub-java5-* anyway :-)
<Yagisan> bmonty, java works - otherwise I'd never get my uni work done
<bmonty> Nafallo, Yagisan: Java, yes...plugin for firefox, no
<Yagisan> bmonty, well, I use firefox to access the java site ...
<Yagisan> I don't ask why, I'm just happy it works for me
<bmonty> Yagisan: accessing sites is no problem, unless there is a java app in the page
<bmonty> then you get an error saying that a plugin is missing
<bmonty> the workaround is to run 32-bit firefox, so it isn't a show stopper
<imbrandon> or use imb's java
<imbrandon> ibm*
<imbrandon> like i do on ppc ;)
<hub> I just don't use Java, and gcj if needed
<Nafallo> I don't use it either, but it's there ;-)
<Gloubiboulga> TheMuso, hello!
<Gloubiboulga> TheMuso, looking at bug #55312
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55312 in seq24 "Please sponsor this merge for uploading." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55312
<Gloubiboulga> I think that the package could be synced
<Gloubiboulga> (I haven't tested the build yet though)
<bmonty> did debian bring in the desktop file?
<Gloubiboulga> hum
<Gloubiboulga> actually I just looked at Luke's diff
<Gloubiboulga> and there's almost nothing in it
<bmonty> I don't think debian added the file, but I don't see it in the diff
<Gloubiboulga> yep, you're right
<TheMuso> I can't explain that one. The debdiff was from the prev ubuntu version to the merged one.
<bmonty> TheMuso: thats why
<TheMuso> ?
<TheMuso> SHould the debdiffs be from the debian ver to the merged ver?
<bmonty> yes
<bmonty> previous ubuntu to the current debian version
<TheMuso> I'm confused now
<bmonty> the goal is to take the changes from the ubuntu version of the package and port them in to the latest debian version
<TheMuso> I know that
<bmonty> from the changelog that looks like a man page and a desktop file
<TheMuso> yes thats right
<bmonty> so the diff should have at a minimum, your new changelog, the desktop file and the man page
<bmonty> er...no scratch that
<bmonty> I'm confusing myself :)
<bmonty> TheMuso: did you use the grab-merge script to get the package?
<TheMuso> bmonty: Yes.
<TheMuso> Ok I think I know what I am being confused with now.
<bmonty> there is a seq24_0.8.6-1ubuntu1.patch file from MoM
<bmonty> your diff should look like that
<TheMuso> Yep.
<TheMuso> I am getting confused by the version that is given in the report for dpkg-genchanges
<TheMuso> I thought that I had to debdiff between that ver and the new ver.
<bmonty> I would use the buildpackage script, and then diff between the current ubuntu and the merged packages
<bmonty> might as well build the source package since you need to test the build anyway
<TheMuso> buildpackage script?
<bmonty> there should be a merge-buildpackage script that grab-merge generates
<TheMuso> It only runs dpkg-genchanges.
<TheMuso> Or has the script been updated?
<TheMuso> I probably still have the orig version.
<bmonty> merge-buildpackage just runs dpkg-buildpackage with the right args to grab all of the appropriate changelog entries
<TheMuso> Ok I had an old script
<TheMuso> I don't remember hearing anywhere that it was updated. :)
<TheMuso> Ok lets start this again.
<TheMuso> Ok so I run merge-buildpackage. Then for a debdiff, which vers do I have to diff?
<bmonty> 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 to your new package
<TheMuso> Well thats what I did before.
<bmonty> I would "apt-get source seq24" and then apply your patch
<TheMuso> The debdiff, or the patch from MOM?
<bmonty> your debdiff
<TheMuso> But if the .desktop file is not showing up in the debdiff, and this is after using merge-buildpackage, what am I missing?
<TheMuso> ah I get what you mean
<bmonty> how are you doing the debdiff?
<TheMuso> debdiff seq24_0.8.3-1ubuntu1.dsc seq24_0.8.6-1ubuntu1.dsc
<bmonty> ok, I was wrong...the desktop file should not be in there
<bmonty> have you verified that the merged package builds?
<TheMuso> Yes.
<TheMuso> Tested in pbuilder.
<bmonty> TheMuso: can you make a patch from the latest debian version to your version?
<TheMuso> Yep hang on
<TheMuso> http://www.themuso.id.au/ubuntu/seq24-debian-ubuntu.diff
<bmonty> TheMuso: looks good, building now
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> I really must get to bed.
<bmonty> the MoM merge scripts have made all of the diff stuff easy it has been awhile since I messed with it
<TheMuso> Thanks bmonty.
<TheMuso> Yeah they have.
<TheMuso> To the point where it can sometimes get confusing IMO.
<bmonty> yup
<bmonty> please upload that diff you just sent me to the launchpad bug
<TheMuso> Anyway, must be off to bed.
<TheMuso> Thanks again
<TheMuso> ok will do that before heading off
<bmonty> np, good night
<TheMuso> Ok thats up
<bmonty> TheMuso: thanks, package is uploaded
<TheMuso> Ok thanks again
<TheMuso> im outa here
<bmonty> bye TheMuso
<bmonty> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hey bmonty
<bddebian> OK obviously I suck at packaging :-(
<bmonty> why do you say that?
<bddebian> I'm trying to build dangerdeep and the dang files aren't ending up in the deb
<bmonty> I always hate that
<bddebian> Well the damn thing uses scons too so it's a little ugly :-)
<dsas> could someone give me a quick explanation about what a debian/control.in is? Should I change that or debian/control ?
<bmonty> dsas: the control.in is used to generate the control file, you should probably change the control.in file
<dsas> bmonty: Ok, thanks.
<siretart> hi kelmo
<kelmo> hi siretart and all
<siretart> kelmo: I finally found some time to look at svn trunk. impressive work on documentation. I love it
<kelmo> siretart: cool, i hoped you would
<kelmo> siretart: did you see th guessnet roaming logic stuff?
<siretart> kelmo: I've seen felix remarks
<siretart> kelmo: I never really used guessnet. I looked at the documentation though
<siretart> kelmo: the way presented in the emails look useful, though
<kelmo> siretart: i implemented it today
<kelmo> siretart: based on some sample code from Felix
<siretart> cool! :)
<kelmo> siretart: we can now "plugin" the logic behing guessing the network
<siretart> eheh :)
<kelmo> siretart: are you happy about the removal of the wpa-action-script hacks
<bddebian> siretart: Do you know if I can upload to REVU?  I haven't gone through the new process yet
<kelmo> siretart: keeping in mind, the basis for lauching a action daemon is still firmly there
<siretart> bddebian: you should be able
<kelmo> s/a/sn/
<kelmo> an*
<bddebian> siretart: OK, thx.  I'm trying to package dangerdeep :-)
<siretart> kelmo: hm. up to now, there are no other packages actually making use of this.
<siretart> kelmo: I'm perfectly happy to remove any documentation for it.
<siretart> kelmo: if it helps cleaning up the code a bit, sure, why not as well
<Lure> if a package suggests/recomends (but not depends) on something from multiverse, can it still be in universe?
<bddebian> Lure: I don't believe so but don't quote me
<kelmo> siretart: basically, i want it gone before it becomes widely used, wpa-roam is definately maturing into something more than just an action script, so its to be preferred imo
<siretart> Lure: could you please ask that in either #ubuntu-devel or on ubuntu-devel@l.u.c?
<siretart> kelmo: I rather consider that as 'hook' for work from others
<Lure> siretart, bddebian: thanks, will check on -devel
<Lure> just for the record:
<Lure> [18:21]  <mdz> Lure: suggests, yes, recommends, not really
<Lure> [
<kelmo> siretart: i guess what we have to decide is, what modes of use should we support,  what modes are sanely supportable
<phanatic> afternoon
<plhardy> raphink: i stepped in ubuntu, where can i help ?
<raphink> plhardy: what can you do?
<plhardy> raphink: come on linux azur lug channel you might remember what i can do...
<bddebian> OK< dumb question. In something like dir=#/foo/bar  what is # ?
<welshbyte> a typo? :)
<bddebian> It's generated that way in a shell script
<welshbyte> i jest, i jest
<bddebian> :-)
<welshbyte> is it not a comment, so it's essentially dir=
<welshbyte> oh no, i tried and it isn't
<bddebian> I think they are assuming its ./ but I'm not sure
<Nafallo> hi! I detected a bug in network-manager (#55334)
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> I just have to add this to rules:
<Nafallo> binary-install/network-manager-gnome::
<Nafallo>         dh_iconcache
<Nafallo> ?
<siretart> why doesn't cdbs call dh_iconcache?
<Nafallo> no gnomeclass added
<Nafallo> only autotools
<siretart> hm. perhaps it's better to add them?
<Nafallo> I don't know :-/. I guess Keybuk had a reason not to, since network-manager creates a lot of packages and only one is for gnome?
<Nafallo> but the lines I pasted are also a correct approach? I'm rusty add packaging now, especially cdbs :-)
<futzilogik> how do I debootstrap an edgy installation?
!alindeman:*! Hi all.  I'm about to upgrade services to fix some bugs.  I'm going to take it down in approximately 5 minutes, and it should be back within 5 more.  Sorry for an inconvenience
<bmonty> futzilogik: install the edgy version of debootstrap
<futzilogik> bmonty: where can I find it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot doesn't list it
<bmonty>  futzilogik: http:/packages.ubuntu.com/debootstrap
<futzilogik> bmonty: thanks!
<Nafallo> damn a.u.c is slow :-/
<Nafallo> siretart: want to sponsor network-manager for me? :-)
<bmonty> anyone working on merges right now?
<Nafallo> nope, but I fixed a bug :-)
<bmonty> nice
<Nafallo> now I just need a main-sponsor ;-)
!alindeman:*! Services is back online.  Please report problems to alindeman in /msg
!alindeman:*! This update should solve the bug relating to cloaks getting reset/changed with multiple, linked nicks
!alindeman:*! (Thanks BearPerson!) :-)
<bddebian> bmonty: I have a shitload of syncs waiting
<bmonty> bddebian: are you working on atanks?
<bddebian> bmonty: Nope, go for it :-)
<Lure> any REVU admin here?
<Lure> having problems with my first dput (after failed transfer)
<bddebian> WTF is the gl/glu packages these days?
<jdmpike_> hey guys, what are the chances of getting the theora-mmx package moved into the repos?
<jdmpike_> by the powers of grayskull
<bddebian> jdmpike_: Is it on REVU?
<jdmpike_> don't kow
<jdmpike_> bddebian, I guess the package is actually called libtheora-1.0alpha7
<jdmpike_> bddebian, what is REVU
<lionelp> jdmpike_: there is a libtheora on Ubuntu (coming from Debian)
<lionelp> alpha5 in Dapper
<lionelp> alpha7 in Edgy
<jdmpike_> lionhelp, when will alpha6 or 7 make it into Dapper?
<jdmpike_> lionhelp, or can I install that package from the Edgy repo?
<Bazzi> the backports team is no longer active as far as I know
<Bazzi> so there likely wont be an update
<jdmpike_> DRATS
<jdmpike_> what are my options for running it then
<jdmpike_> building from source
<Bazzi> you could always try using the edgy version yes
<jdmpike_> then messing my machine up and not being able to fix it?
<jdmpike_> Bazzi, how do I get the edgy version of the package?
<Bazzi> but that's the messing with machine thing you just mentioned
<jdmpike_> I would rather install it with a package manager than build it from source
<Bazzi> you could pull it from a mirror and dpkg -i it
<jdmpike_> Question about that, how do you remove something that you install with dpkg -i ?
<Nafallo> s/dpkg\ -i/gdebi/
<Bazzi> gdebi? is that a gnome front end?
<Nafallo> you remove it as usual.
<jdmpike_> really
<Nafallo> gdebi-gtk is the gnome-frontend. gdebi is text-based :-).
<Nafallo> it uses apt rather than dpkg directly
<Bazzi> ah, ok
<Nafallo> will solve depends and such things :-)
<jdmpike_> I installed a wine package with dpkg -i, then I tried to uninstall it dpkg -r --purge package name
<jdmpike_> it couldn't find it
<jdmpike_> ok, can someone hold a newbs hand on pulling down the libtheora-1.0alpha7 deb down from the edgy repos and installing it on my machine with a tool that can remove it?
<Nafallo> apt-get remove --purge is better :-)
<jdmpike_> I don't know how to browse the edgy repos
<Nafallo> https://launchpad.net
<Bazzi> by the way, Nafallo have you knowledge about the translation system? when will translations for edgy be possible?
<Nafallo> Bazzi: no idea, that's a pitti or carlos question :-)
<Nafallo> more likely carlos
<Bazzi> hmmm
<Bazzi> launchpad is still confusing for me
<Nafallo> :-)
<jdmpike_> ok, really quick - I just downloaded the .deb for libtheora for edgy, thanks Nafallo for the link to launchpad! Now how do I install it using an apt-based CLI?
<jdmpike_> gdebi -i package name?
<Nafallo> gdebi package-name :-)
<jdmpike_> that will install it so it could be removed with synaptic?
<Nafallo> yes
<Nafallo> and gdebi-gtk for gui
<jdmpike_> or something like it
<jdmpike_> thanks for the newb support, I know that is not your job in this channel
<jdmpike_> thanks!
<Nafallo> no problem :-)
<jdmpike_> how stable is libc6 and libogg0 for edgy?
<jdmpike_> oh man, now I am nervous
<jdmpike_> upgrading libc6
<jdmpike_> this has to be a big deal, it is a huge library that is in charge of math and many other things!
<jdmpike_> gulp!
<crimsun> edgy base is stable IME. It's only when you start tossing in stuff like the X Window System that things become interesting.
<jdmpike_> ok, that makes me feel better
<jdmpike_> what does "Failed to satisfy all dependencies (broken cache)" mean?
<jdmpike_> crap, now I screwed up my ia32 install in Dapper
<crimsun> then you probably just want to dist-upgrade wholescale to edgy.
* Nafallo agrees with crimsun 
<jdmpike_> ok, so I should just dist upgrade to edgy?
<jdmpike_> will do
<jdmpike_> gulp
<jdmpike_> heh, I am trying to talk to you all in the right channels
<jdmpike_> but it is the same people, hilarious!
<bddebian> What do I do about linda/lintian warnings about files being considered extra licenses?
<bddebian> *sigh*
<crimsun> what're the precise warnings?
<bddebian> W: dangerdeep; File /usr/share/games/LICENSE_README is considered to be an extra license file.
<crimsun> bddebian: upon inspecting /usr/share/games/LICENSE_README (!, notably the path), what is it?
<bddebian> crimsun: Talks about artwork license
<crimsun> that probably needs to be integrated into debian/copyright , then. Seems fine to me.
<bddebian> Just put something in copyright showing where to look at those files or paste in the whole contents?
<crimsun> the latter.
<bddebian> Then remove those files from the deb or just leave the warnings?
<bddebian> Heya lfittl
<crimsun> Is that specific file required according to its contents?
<lfittl> hi bddebian :)
<crimsun> if you have its contents in debian/copyright, I wouldn't install it.
<crimsun> (unless of course it's required by the semantics, in which case it looks like a valid lintian-override)
<bddebian> lfittl: Had a chance to look at attal yet?
<lfittl> bddebian: no sry, had some problems with my net connection the last days, will look at it tomorrow
<bddebian> lfittl: No worries, just curious
#ubuntu-motu 2006-08-06
<crimsun> interesting. Ubuntu is on the main page of wikipedia.
<bddebian> Nice
<bddebian> crimsun: Thanks btw
<Nafallo> gnight
<bddebian> Grr, this package is making me mad..
<tseng> sorry to hear that, bddebian
<bddebian> Suuure :-)
<tseng> bddebian: whats new
<bddebian> dangerdeep would be if I knew what I was doing :-)
<tseng> haha.
<bddebian> If I set it's installdir and installdatadir to /usr/foo, it literally installs in /usr/foo/bar.  If I make it usr/foo, I can get everything to work but when when it installs, it expects everything in usr/foo/bar not /usr/foo/bar
<Amaranth> bddebian: broken :P
<bddebian> Well it uses scons so... :-)
<tseng> oh no
<tseng> scons
<bddebian> You wanna help me? :-)
<tseng> no :)
<tseng> I quit Diva
<bddebian> :'-(
<tseng> on account of scons
<tseng> and all half the buttons doing nothing
<bddebian> Well it runs, I am just not sure how to best handle the dir problem
<Hobbsee> hi all
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian
<zul_> heyya
<Hobbsee> hi zul_ :)  how goes it?
<zul_> good you?
<zul_> trying to download something in new zealand
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> off to work soon
<zul_> nifty
<zul_> arghh...too much to learn not enought time
<bddebian> No kidding
<ajmitch> afternoon
<zul_> everning
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<ajmitch> zul_: what are you trying to grab?
<zul_> uh...xen-source
* ajmitch cringes at how big that is
<zul_> yeah its nearly done )
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue8
<bddebian> Anyone have an idea on this one?
<bddebian> scons: Building targets ...
<bddebian> Install file: "build/linux/dangerdeep" as "/usr/games/dangerdeep"
<bddebian> scons: *** [/usr/games/dangerdeep]  /usr/games/dangerdeep: Permission denied
<bddebian> scons: building terminated because of errors.
<ajmitch> it's not prefixing $(CURDIR)/debian/dangerdeep
<ajmitch> and trying to write to files outside of the package tree, which is bad & wrong
<bddebian> I know, I can't seem to get scons to figure that out
<ajmitch> is this one  you're packaging, or something imported from elsewhere?
<ajmitch> since it's not in debian
<bddebian> No, this is dangerdeep from SourceForge
<ajmitch> yeah, I had that one installed
<ajmitch> not a terribly exciting game
<ajmitch> one moment
<bddebian> Yeah, I've kind of noticed that.  Maybe I should try S.C.O.U.R.G.E or something
<ajmitch>   scons prefix=/usr installprefix=$(CURDIR)/debian/yafray install
<ajmitch>         find $(CURDIR)/debian/yafray/ -name .sconsign -exec rm {} ';'
<ajmitch> from yafray's debian/rules
<ajmitch> in the install: target
<bddebian> Ahh
<ajmitch> plenty of examples already in ubuntu
<bddebian> Maybe I shouldn't bother since it's boring? :-)
<ajmitch> do what you wish
<bddebian> Well I wish to fix the Hurd and Mach but that's hopeless ;-P
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> lost cause
<bddebian> I just thought I'd try something different whilst waiting for all my sync requests and/or libiexxx to come through NEW
<rjd> hey
<rjd> exit
<Plug> hey all
<Plug> what package version should I use for a package built from CVS HEAD?
<ajmitch> hi plug
<ajmitch> generally something lower than what it'll be at release time
<Plug> hey
<Plug> mplayer seems to use 0.current+0.nextrel+cvsDATE
<ajmitch> iirc we support ~, so you could use x.y.z~cvs.20060806-0ubuntu1
<ajmitch> that's the other common way to do it
<Plug> is there a doc somewhere about how the ubuntuX versioning at the end works?
<ajmitch> if the wiki's up, there should be
<ajmitch> looks to still be dead
<ajmitch> it's generally -0ubuntu1 for new upstream versions, to be lower than debian's
<ajmitch> or if debian has -1, and you make a change, it becomes -1ubuntu1
<ajmitch> additional changes would be -1ubuntu2, etc
<Plug> if it's not in Debian, does it need an -ubuntu?
<ajmitch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<ajmitch> yeah
<Plug> yay
<Plug> (wiki loading eventually)
<imbrandon> yea its on the wiki at !versioning
<imbrandon> err
<imbrandon> !versioning
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian have slightly different package versioning schemes, for an explanation see http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-scratch.html#id2528873
<imbrandon> moins ajmitch
<ajmitch> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> hrm ajmitch how long does it take the archive guys to do a sync normaly ?
* imbrandon wants to make sure he dident muck something up
<crimsun> considering it's the weekend, I wouldn't count on it being processed until Monday noon. Granted Kamion sometimes processes them on the weekends, but with the Dapper point release and Knot 2 on the plate, I wouldn't expect that.
<imbrandon> i requested malone #55193 ~2 days or so ago, but nothing yet, can you peek at it and make sure i did it correct
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55193 in kbfx "[Edgy MoM]  Please sync kbfx-0.4.9.1+20060611cvs from Debian unstable" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55193
<imbrandon> ahh weekend, dident think aobut that
<imbrandon> thanks crimsun
<imbrandon> yea and Kamion said something about going to iwj's for the evening yesterday so i doubt he is processing anything
* imbrandon totaly forgot about the weekend
<imbrandon> quite in here this morning
* imbrandon yawns
* Fujitsu watches for emails notifying of modifications to CommunityCouncilAgenda...
* Fujitsu wonders how they can give such short notice of meetings.
<imbrandon> i dont even see a CC meeting on the schedule
<imbrandon>  /win 7
<imbrandon> gah
<Fujitsu> There isn't yet.
<Fujitsu> There never is.
<imbrandon> heh
<Fujitsu> But there's one on Monday or Tuesday.
<imbrandon> i'm just happy i got my mail running through a local imap server with spamassissan this weekend
* imbrandon feels like he got something accomplished this weekend for a change
<imbrandon> i'm gonna have to train it a bit more though, seems to only catch about 60% of the spam
<imbrandon> but thats better than 0% i guess ;)
<rob> bug: 52649
<rob> sigh, how do you use that thing? :)
<imbrandon> malone bug 52649
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52649 in linux-source-2.6.15 "After installing the latest Linux kernel with Update Manager, Gnome start not normal." [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52649
<rob> ah, thanks!
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> kde bug 4564564324
<imbrandon> debian bug 4534542352
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> ( if they were actualy bug numbers those would work too )
<crimsun> wtf
<crimsun> people should /not/ be allowed to randomly assign others [than themselves]  to bugs
* StevenK sighs at POE some more.
<crimsun> if I were Chuck I'd be pretty ticked
<imbrandon> crimsun: i kinda thought the same thing
<imbrandon> subscribe , possibly but assign , no
<crimsun> assigning to yourself, I think, is valid
<imbrandon> yea , i mean others
<imbrandon> chuck == zu*l ?
<crimsun> yes
<ajmitch> crimsun: what bug did that happen with?
<crimsun> bug 52649
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52649 in linux-source-2.6.15 "After installing the latest Linux kernel with Update Manager, Gnome start not normal." [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52649
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> and he was the person mentioned in the changelog
<crimsun> indeed. It'd be one thing if Chuck said, "Sure, assign it to me," but this seems a bit toss-here-it's-yours
<ajmitch> or "OMG yuo broke it fix it now!!"
<imbrandon> heh you forgot !!!1111oneoneone ajmitch  ;)
<ajmitch> sorry
<imbrandon> hehe
<ajmitch> I was trying to restrain myself
* Fujitsu unleashes ajmitch.
<imbrandon> gah can someone ping enterprise.buntudot.org and tell me the ip they get, i think my dns is screwy
<ajmitch> 208.113.154.221
<ajmitch> and
<ajmitch> 72.135.8.5
<imbrandon> hrm both ?
<imbrandon> strange
<ajmitch> dig shows 2 A records
<imbrandon> should only get the latter, yea /me needs to fix that
<Burgundavia> yoMOTUs of the world. The UWN is always looking for new and interesting updated packages to talk about. You might even get your name in lights! Add ideas to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue9
<rob> yoSpammer!
<rob> :P
<Burgundavia> I like to think of it as a PSA
<Burgundavia> note I haven't left right away
<imbrandon> heh , drive by irc spamming
<imbrandon> ;)
* Fujitsu reports Burgundavia to the police.
<Burgundavia> it is all the same bloody people, no matter what channel I go to. I give up ;)
<ajmitch> context is important :)
* ajmitch tries to think of what nice packages he uses... 
<ajmitch> last-exit is fairly nice
<imbrandon> ajmitch: xgl /
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> imbrandon: already mentioned in issue 8
<rob> well, I'd like to see some games featured
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> i havent ready 8 yet
<imbrandon> games and xen
<imbrandon> would be cool
<rob> tremulous made it into edgy recently, didn't it?
<Burgundavia> we can feature one package, but what I am truly looking for new crack in the next week
<rob> thats pretty cool
<imbrandon> xen ;)
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: surely you've covered jokosher in detail?
<Burgundavia> my spidey-sense says no, rob
<ajmitch> heh, xen would be interesting
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: I mentioned it
* ajmitch still has to test it properly on this amd64
<rob> Burgundavia, yes it is, http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/games/tremulous
<Burgundavia> is xen available by default?
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: universe package still, iirc
<ajmitch> it's a separate kernel, just landed recently
<rob> multiverse, yes
<Burgundavia> ok, so not yet Knot material
<imbrandon> ajmitch: yea zul said he would have proper /good/ amd64 packages for xen by the end of the weekend ( said this friday )
<ajmitch> imbrandon: yes, he's been building them on my box
<Burgundavia> rob: wierd, it didn't go into ubuntu-changes. Auto-sync?
<imbrandon> ajmitch: nice
<rob> might be a problem?
<Burgundavia> if one of you wants to right up a short para on xen, that would be dandy
<ajmitch> imbrandon: I tried testing it in vmware, but xen on vmware causes massive slowdown in the vm
<Burgundavia> similar to what i have done with galago/telepathy in issue 8
<ajmitch> even just booting the dom0 kernel
<rob> no ubuntu version, so yes autosync from Debian
<imbrandon> ajmitch: ahh
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: I'd probably wait for xen to get a bit more polish in the setup
<Fujitsu> Burgundavia, I can see it in my edgy-changes... 2006/07/20
<ajmitch> maybe for UWN 10
<Nafallo> morning all, and no, it's not a good morning :-(
<ajmitch> hi Nafallo
<imbrandon> 'ello Nafallo
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: UWN is showcasing new crack, regardless of its usefulness
<ajmitch> true
<ajmitch> when's the deadline for UWN 9 material?
* Nafallo should write a blogentry in english... bbl
<Burgundavia> 12th-ish
<ajmitch> ok, plenty of time
<ajmitch> so you plan to actually release this weekly?
<Burgundavia> this is issue 9
<ajmitch> yes, I know
<Burgundavia> we have not missed a week, but we have been a bit tardy
<Burgundavia> there is more than enough to talk about
<ajmitch> f-spot in desktop :)
<ajmitch> SoC project updates, etc
<Burgundavia> yep
<imbrandon> yea f-spot and banshee ;) moreso f-spot
* ajmitch got some UI tips from mpt last night
<Burgundavia> trying to juggle UWN and the Knot releases as well
<ajmitch> UWN 8 was good, it covered a fair amount
<Nafallo> http://www.nafallo.info/blog/index.html.en
* Nafallo goes back to depression
* Fujitsu undepresses Nafallo.
<elmargol> Hi is there a way to get universe package packported to dapper?
<siretart> hi
<Nafallo> siretart: morning
<siretart> elmargol: try https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+filebug
<elmargol> democracyplayer is on edgy now (a bugy old version). should i request a sync to the new version and a backport?
<Fujitsu> Nafallo, I cannot connect to nafallo.info...
<siretart> bddebian: FYI: kernel-headers 2.6.17 have just been uploaded to debian
<siretart> hi Nafallo
<ajmitch> hello siretart
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: oh?
<siretart> huhu ajmitch
<imbrandon> moins siretart
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: I can both ping and ping6 from outside...
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<Fujitsu> It seems to be defaulting to using the IPv6 for some reason.
<Fujitsu> And my v6 tunnel seems to have failed.
<ajmitch> it always defaults to ipv6
<ajmitch> that's expected behaviour
<Fujitsu> And it finally loads.
* imbrandon hasent even tried to understand ipv6 yet, i guess i should look abobut it someday
<Fujitsu> Probably.
<ajmitch> imbrandon: most people shouldn't have to care about it
<imbrandon> ajmitch: and hopefully i'm one of them lol but somehow i doubt it
<imbrandon> sides its always good to learn ( if you have the time )
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> s/its/anything\ is
<Nafallo> ooh
<Nafallo> ajmitch: care to look at malon #55334 ? :-)
<imbrandon> malone 55334
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55334 in network-manager "nm-applet doesn't start" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55334
<ajmitch> Nafallo: I find it interesting that you have this bug
* ajmitch has never seen it
<Fujitsu> Nafallo, ouch... What nasty bites.
<ajmitch> Nafallo: btw the suggested way for getting it sponsored is inlining a debdiff
<ajmitch> since giving a deb-src line is one of the more inconvenient ways to do it
<Nafallo> ajmitch: well, by laptop is dead :-/
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: indeed. I wonder how much power the rabbit got...
<Fujitsu> It's still around?
<imbrandon> Nafallo: just the power courd heh
<Nafallo> imbrandon: yea, but I have no working battery :-(
<imbrandon> ouch
<imbrandon> arg almost time for breakfast with the extended family /me is not looking forward to this
<Nafallo> ajmitch: was an easy bug to fix :-).
<imbrandon> i might revive my blg this after noon, i havent updated it in months
<imbrandon> blog*
<ajmitch> Nafallo: changelog is a bit hard to parse
<Nafallo> ajmitch: just adding dh_iconcache to network-manager-gnome.
<imbrandon> more dh_iconcache stuff? thought that was all done hehe
<ajmitch> Nafallo: yes I can see that
<Nafallo> seems not to have been for network-manager :-/
<ajmitch> but "See to that network-manager-gnome have dh_iconcache run." doesn't make sense - late night fix? :)
<Nafallo> hehe, yep :-)
<Nafallo> real late :-P
* Nafallo wished he had a computer to fix those things :-P
<ajmitch> & what are you typing on now?
* imbrandon looks for something to merge while he kills the next 2 hours
<Nafallo> a real slow computer
<Nafallo> :-)
* Fujitsu gets an axe and chops the next 2 hours into a lot of pieces. Done.
<Nafallo> I'm not even sure if I want to call it a computer ;-)
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> running windows? :)
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, I hope not.
<Nafallo> I don't have windows ;-)
<ajmitch> I'm glad
<Fujitsu> Oh, phew.
<imbrandon> thats why its always nice to have ssh access to somewhere for building as a backup ;)
<imbrandon> moins Hobbsee
<ajmitch> uh oh, trouble's here
<imbrandon> lol
* Nafallo tries to fetch source on this slow thing anyway :-P
<Hobbsee> hi im
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
* Fujitsu greets Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh.
<Hobbsee> hi Fujitsu
<Nafallo> ajmitch: I found devtools installed here. any suggestions for a better changelog-line? :-)
<Nafallo> something like: - Add dh_iconcache to network-manager-gnome. maybe? :-)
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: you can just uses "Added dh_iconcache" for that - or note that it's in debian/rules if you want
<Nafallo> yea, I have something that equals that now :-)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: updated my repo with better changelog ;-)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: debdiff added to bugreport aswell
<Plug> Nafallo: Do you maintain network-manager?
<Hobbsee> Plug: keybuk does
<Nafallo> I did before Keybuk :-)
<Plug> rockin'
<Plug> I'm currently working with the author on the PPTP plugin
<Plug> with a view to having something to submit for edgy
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: ah :)
<Nafallo> nice :-)
* Nafallo uses IPsec'd GRE-tunnels everywhere though ;-)
<Plug> do you have a nice GUI to set them up? :)
<Nafallo> nope
<Nafallo> but then again. my router set them up at boot ;-
<Nafallo> ;-)
<Nafallo> s/set/sets/
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> isn
<Nafallo> isn't "sudo update-manager -d" supposed to give me edgy?
<imbrandon> Nafallo: yea afaik
<imbrandon> debian #380661
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 380661 in wnpp "Subject: ITP: kdmtheme -- theme manager for KDM" [Wishlist,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/380661
<Nafallo> or not :-P
<Nafallo> malone #53363
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53363 in update-manager "-d doesn't give me edgy" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53363
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: surely not until it's released.
<Nafallo>   -d, --devel-release   Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is
<Nafallo>                         possible
<Hobbsee> right...
<Hobbsee> if it's that easy to get edgy...i'd mark it as "notabug - it shouldnt be that way anyway"
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yea -d should give edgy
<Hobbsee> but tha'ts just my personal opinion :P
<Hobbsee> fact of the matter is, edgy tends to break when you upgrade it, so you have to do bits manually anyway.
<imbrandon> heh thats by design ( the -d )
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: well, that DOES NOT give me edgy. it's only supposed to :-P
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: yes.  did it not give you edgy, or did it break on the way of getting to edgy? :P
<Nafallo> -d doesn't do _anything_ from my POV ;-)
<Hobbsee> ah right
* Hobbsee hasnt tried it.
* Hobbsee doenst use gnome.
<Nafallo> :-L
<Nafallo> ehm
<Nafallo> :-P
<Nafallo> even
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: uh, does network-manager use cdbs?
* Hobbsee wonders if dh_iconcache is already included in it.
<Nafallo> yes
<Nafallo> it's not
<Nafallo> only the autotools class
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: it doesn't use the gnome cdbs stuff
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> or the kde, or the xfce cdbs stuff.
<Hobbsee> pity.
<Nafallo> well, most of the binarys are not for a desktop environment.
<Hobbsee> true
<Nafallo> infact, only network-manager-gnome is :-P
<Hobbsee> point taken
* Hobbsee was just curious
<Nafallo> yea, I didn't mean to offend you.
<Hobbsee> you didnt :)
<Nafallo> good :-)
<ajmitch> takes more than that
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh, what would you know about it?
<ajmitch> enough
<ajmitch> Nafallo: built fine, looks good
<Nafallo> nice :-)
<Nafallo> I tested it on my laptop yesterday, and it solved the problem
<ajmitch> I should check that main uploads aren't frozen for knot-2
<ajmitch> nothing in the topic, must be good to upload
<Nafallo> it's a bugfix that makes network-manager "just work" again :-)
<Nafallo> should be good
<ajmitch> uploaded
<phanatic> afternoon
* Nafallo hugs ajmitch 
<Nafallo> thanks :-)
* Nafallo hopes Keybuks approves ;-)
<ajmitch> if not, oh well
<Nafallo> indeed :-)
<ajmitch> are we using xulrunner-dev instead of firefox-dev yet?
<Nafallo> that should have been his bug so... ;-)
<Nafallo> don't think so :-(
<ajmitch> right
<Nafallo> I don't even think it was edgy material
<ajmitch> bug 55382 can't be a straight sync then
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55382 in democracyplayer "Please sync to the new upstream version." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55382
<Nafallo> edgy+1 hopefully
<imbrandon> ajmitch: a package in edgy can dep on just python if its wanting python2.4 right ?
<imbrandon> since python == 2.4.x in edgy
<ajmitch> if it needs python >= 2.4 then it should state that
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, and python automatically depends on the latest python version anyway, according to debian
<imbrandon> ok well i was mergin something from debian and we have >= 2.4 but debain has no req
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: apt-cache show python-dev
* Nafallo r lite fr paranoid *tro*
<Nafallo> EWRONGCHAN
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: i know about that i was asking about the policy
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ahh...
* Hobbsee thought the new python policy involved not hard coding the python packages.
<StevenK> imbrandon: It should be using the new Python policy
<StevenK> It does not.
<StevenK> BAH!
<StevenK> It does involve not hard coding, that is.
* Hobbsee wonders about StevenK's sanity.
* StevenK wonders about it, too.
<imbrandon> StevenK: got a pointer to the new policy, and no this hasent been updated since horay so i doubt it is
* StevenK points imbrandon at Ctrl-T
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: which package is this for?
<StevenK> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy
<ajmitch> there's probably a bug in debian open about the policy for that package now
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: no package , its a sync, but i was wondering about it for future ref
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah right
<imbrandon> syslog-summary is what i was looking at though
* Nafallo wonders if that package shouldn't be in main ;-)
<Nafallo> enhances logcheck, I would say.
<ajmitch> it looks relatively unmaintained in debian
<ajmitch> last maintainer upload was in 2003
<ajmitch> previous one before that was 2001..
<imbrandon> so about a year past due for an upload ? hehe
<StevenK> "Relatively"
<ajmitch> RC bugs had to be fixed by NMU
<ajmitch> StevenK: well, there are some few packages that can get away with no uploads for that length of time
<TheMuso> I found something very interesting with the new python policy, python central, and a package I updated the other day.
<TheMuso> According to http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy, in the section about python central, you can have something like XS-Python-Version set to current, >=2.4 etc. Now I have seen that for one package in universe, that used python-support.
<TheMuso> However, when installing the package, python central chucked a spaz over that field, even though according to the policy, it seems correct.
<doko> TheMuso: known, needs a fix, just set XS-Python-Version to current
<TheMuso> doko: RIght, well on the grounds of that policy, the package was uploaded. It is accessibility related, so I will let anybody know who asks about it what it is. Thanks.
<elmargol> where can I change my mail for debchange?
<tseng> export DEBEMAIL="Your Name <youremail>"
<Hobbsee> elmargol: in .bashrc too
<StevenK> It ought to be two environment variables.
<StevenK> DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL
<StevenK> Usually you will only need to set DEBEMAIL
<TheMuso> Yep. I've only got DEBEMAIL set here, and my name is found from my user account details.
<TheMuso> If one is referring to stuff in changelogs.
<StevenK> Correct.
<StevenK> DEBFULLNAME falls back to GECOS
<Nafallo> kewl
* Nafallo stops exporting it
<StevenK> DEBFULLNAME is useful if you have an comment set on your GPG key.
<StevenK> "My Name (Debian)", etc...
<Nafallo> I haven't :-)
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<elmargol> this doesn't work for me :(
<TheMuso> BZREMAIL is also another useful one.
<elmargol> I did export DEBEMAIL="Markus Golser <elmargol@googlemail.com>"
<elmargol> and added this line to .bashrc
<StevenK> elmargol: You may well get "Markus Golser Markus Golser <elmargol@googlemail.com>" then
<elmargol> ?
<elmargol> StevenK, how do you mean this?
<StevenK> elmargol: I mean the system may well return that since your full name is in DEBEMAIL
<TheMuso> DEBEMAIL should only contain your email address, and not your name.
<elmargol> ah ok
<elmargol> thx
<TheMuso> np
<TheMuso> Night folks.
<elmargol> i did debdiff and got a 3,1M big diff :(
<Hobbsee> elmargol: ouch?  did you debdiff against the right things?
<elmargol> i think so. i did old.dsc new.dsc
* Hobbsee suspects the debdiff screwed up then.
<elmargol> Hobbsee, i ported democracy to a new upstram version. maybe they changed a lot upstream
<kozz> I'm wondering if someone could help me with a sponsored upload
<Hobbsee> elmargol: quite possibly.
<kozz> it's in main tho
<Hobbsee> kozz: not enough info.
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> kozz: wha'ts it for?
<kozz> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mkvmlinuz/+bug/53460
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53460 in mkvmlinuz "mkvmlinuz fails to create kernel" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> kozz: probably ask in #ubuntu-devel - but it's a sunday, so i doubt anyone will be around.  unless ajmitch or anotehr core dev is here
<elmargol> Hobbsee, any suggestions?
<kozz> ok, so you can't do it? ;)
<Hobbsee> elmargol: pastebin the debdiff somewhere, and give us the link
<Hobbsee> elmargol: no, unfortunately
* Hobbsee is a MOTU, not a core-dev
<elmargol> k
<kozz> Hobbsee: ohh, right
<elmargol> i try to gzip it
<Hobbsee> elmargol: go to pastebin.ca and paste it there, then give us the link in here
<elmargol> 60.000 bytes limit there...
<Hobbsee> ouch
<elmargol> I use my own webspace :D
<elmargol> damn no file upload at blogger.com :D
<Hobbsee> elmargol: or just upload the source somewhere
<elmargol> maybe someone can give 1-2Mb webspace?
<elmargol> Hobbsee: http://elmargol.el.funpic.de/democracyplayer_debdiff.bz2
<Hobbsee> yay for funpic.de :)
<Hobbsee> hyperupload.com is useful for such things, btw.  i only just remembered
<elmargol> I think funpic works as file hoster :D
<elmargol> I don't do real things there :D
<Hobbsee> elmargol: versioning is wrong, for a start.
<elmargol> why?
<Hobbsee> elmargol: see the packaging guide
<Hobbsee> what's the upstream version?
<elmargol> 0.8.5
<Hobbsee> elmargol: should be (0.8.5.0-0ubuntu1) edgy then
<Hobbsee> in the debian/changelog
<elmargol> k i change it
<Nafallo> why an extra .0 in the upstream versionnumber?
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: mainly due to the format of the last changelog entry.   democracyplayer (0.8.4.1-1) unstable; urgency=low
<Nafallo> ehm, I would have it as 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 :-)
<Nafallo> if there is a bugfix version that can be named 0.8.5.1
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: yeah, but i'm uncertain as to whether 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 < 0.8.5.1
<Nafallo> as with gajim... 0.10 and then 0.10.1
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: i think it is, but i was going to play it safe - based on how debian had versioned theirs
<Nafallo> 0.8.5.1 should be higher :-)
<Hobbsee> er, or 0.8.5.0-1, too...
<Nafallo> probably debian packaged upstream version 0.8.4.1? :-)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: what was the command to compare two version strings? :-)
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: cant see without grabbing the source, or going and checkign their changelogs
<Hobbsee> madison or something, maybe?
* Hobbsee doesnt remember
* Hobbsee is off to bed.
<Hobbsee> elmargol: oh, you also need to say it's a new upstream release in your changelog, too.
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: no, there is a dpkg-command for that :-)
<Hobbsee> elmargol: you can have multiple *'s in the changelog
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: i'm sure there is.  try dpkg --help or something :P
<Nafallo> hmm, I don't have it, but then again. I'm in the middle of an dist-upgrade ;-)
<Nafallo> manual dist-upgrade :-P
<geser> dpkg --compare-versions ver1 op ver2
<Nafallo> ah, thanks
<geser> and op is one of < << <= = >= >> >
<Nafallo> 1 is false I guess?
<Nafallo> baah. can't use it.
<Nafallo> I only got = to work :-P
<geser> dpkg --compare-versions 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 \< 0.8.5.1
<geser> results in 0 which means true
<elmargol> OK i changed this.
<Nafallo> ah, so it should be 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 then :-)
<elmargol> :(
<elmargol> are you sure?
<Nafallo> yepp
<elmargol> ok i change it again...
* Nafallo starts looking for germans ;-)
<zul_> i think they can be found in germany
<Nafallo> they use to be here aswell :-)
<Nafallo> siretart: ping? :-)
<siretart> hi Nafallo
<Nafallo> siretart: hi! What does: Inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. mean? :-)
<siretart> Nafallo: inkl MwSt is an abbrv for 'inklusive Mehrwertsteuer', this means including tax
<geser> inkl. Mwst = including vat
<siretart> Nafallo: zzgl. MwSt means you have to add tax
<siretart> oh, right, vat is a better translation. thanks geser
<Nafallo> so ehm... does it include tax in the price or not? :-)
<Nafallo> s/tax/vat/
<siretart> Nafallo: it depends. inkl. means with, and zzgl. without
<Nafallo> aha! the link should also be text there...
<Nafallo> Inkl. MwSt. und zzgl.  Versandkosten
<Nafallo> so include vat, but not freight? :-)
<geser> yes
<Nafallo> nice. that means I might have a battery and the ac/dc-adapter for 4/5 of what I expected :-)
<Nafallo> geser, siretart: thanks guys! :-)
<chx> hi... i was looking for the siag office but can't find it anywhere :( any tips?
<chx> ah it seems that even debian has only oldstable ... ok. nevermind
* Nafallo is away: Jag r upptagen
<phanatic> evening
* Nafallo is back (gone 00:47:38)
<ajmitch> morning
<Czubek> ajmitch: 22:52 :)
<ajmitch> yes, but we know that it's always morning somewhere in the world
<Czubek> ;)
<Mez> !bug 40956
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40956 in plptools "Running ncpd in Dapper causes major input issues" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40956
<ubotu> I know nothing about bug 40956 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bmonty> ajmitch: ping
<jdmpike_> are there any tools which track what packages you have installed with which you can force architecture?
<Mez> what do you mean "force architecture"
<jdmpike_> I want to install a i386 only package on my amd64 install, but I don't want to use dpkg -i --force-architecture
<Mez> why not ?
<jdmpike_> because I can't remove that package once it is installed
<jdmpike_> dpkg -r --purge package name
<Mez> jdmpike_ - apt-get remove package
<jdmpike_> that is the problem, when I install with dpkg, it doesn't remove with apt-get
<Mez> should do
<Mez> does with me
<jdmpike_> ok, I will take your word for it
<Mez> lemme test
<Mez> yeah it does
<railz2> sorry to ask here, no one can help me in #ubuntu, i'm trying to upgrade my friends hoary box to dapper and I have the cd with me
#ubuntu-motu 2007-08-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<xstasi> good morning everyone
<xstasi> siretart, ping
<siretart> xstasi: yes?
<xstasi> hi mentor :)
<siretart> ah, hi there :)
<xstasi> should we switch to pm?
<siretart> sure
<Hobbsee> xstasi: if you stay here, others can benefit, btw
<siretart> I don't really mind
<xstasi> Hobbsee, i know of course, i just don't see how others can benefit of personal informations :)
<coNP> most of us would sell them for good money :)
<xstasi> lol
<superm1> Hobbsee, did you ever happen to make any more sense of the mythbuntu-meta package/seed and whether things are being done right?
<Hobbsee> superm1: didnt look
<Hobbsee> xstasi: ahh
<superm1> Hobbsee, ah.  Well i had asked colin to take a gander, and he said he would at some point, just not sure when he will get the time to do so
<superm1> Hobbsee, well if you get a few moments sometime this next week to sit down with it, i'd like to ideally have a revision of this in before UVF in 2 weeks
* Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> maybe
<superm1> Hobbsee, if you don't get a chance to, do you know any other MOTUs that *do* have experience with the seeding?  My efforts in asking around haven't turned up anyone else yet
<Hobbsee> superm1: i should do.  most of the core devs should have at least an idea
<superm1> mkay Hobbsee thx :)
<brylie> how can I view the location of an installed package via aptitude?
<Hobbsee> dpkg -S packagename
<Hobbsee> no idea via aptitude
<brylie> ok i'll try that
<brylie> what about for apt?
<Hobbsee> no idea for that either.  perhaps it helps if you actually tell us what you awnt to do
<Hobbsee> they're both front ends for dpkg
<brylie> I want to find the location of aoxm in the apache2 install
<brylie> sorry.. APXS
<Hobbsee> ah right
<brylie> There have been other instances where I have needed to find the path to an installed file.
<Seveas> brylie, apt-file search filename
<Seveas> works for packages you haven't installed as well
<brylie> apt-file: command not found
<brylie> cache?
<Seveas> apt-get install apt-file; apt-file update
<brylie> oh.. not part of the apt core?
<Hobbsee> no
* Fujitsu blinks repeatedly. I am reading bug #130122 correctly?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130122 in luatex-snapshot "Package is missing and available in Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130122
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeah
<Hobbsee> it's failed to build
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: looks like a good candidate for a hopeful
<Hobbsee> cp: cannot stat `build/texk/web2c/web2c/{web2c,fixwrites,splitup}': No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> cp: cannot stat `build/texk/web2c/{luatex,tangle,tangleboot,luatangle}': No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> strip: 'linux/texk/web2c/luatex': No such file
<Hobbsee> ls: linux/texk/web2c/luatex: No such file or directory
<Fujitsu> Mhm.
<DktrKranz> dash does not handle correctly {
* Hobbsee files a sync request
<Fujitsu> DktrKranz: It handles them fine.
<Hobbsee> i doubt it'll fix it, but it looks like some nice new stuff in there
<Fujitsu> DktrKranz: It doesn't support the bash intepretation of them.
<Hobbsee> DktrKranz: dash does not handle bashisms, yes.  bashisms seem to only be handled in bash, oddly enough.
<DktrKranz> Fujitsu, I was referring to that, thanks
<Fujitsu> It handles them correctly.
<DktrKranz> IIRC, there was a fix some months ago which explode them, one line per directory
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: mind filing a debian bgu about it containing bashisms?
<norsetto> morning all :-)
<Hobbsee> morning norsetto 
<Hobbsee> norsetto: i have a bug for you to fix.
* norsetto loves to be bugged....
<Hobbsee> norsetto: how'd you go with the first one i gave you before?
<Hobbsee> norsetto: please fix teh new version of luatex-snapshot to build :)
<Hobbsee> norsetto: i think it'll fail - the last version did
* Hobbsee just requested a sync for the newer version
* Hobbsee --> dinner
<norsetto> Hobbsee: bug 129741 and bug 129742; it now builds but the gui mode doesn't work (like for feisty)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129741 in turkey "[gutsy]  turkey is not installable" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129741
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129742 in turkey "[ftbfs]  turkey ftbfs on gutsy" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129742
<Hobbsee> norsetto: ahhhh.  good start :)
<Hobbsee> then you have to decide if you care enough to fix it more so :)
* Hobbsee --> gone
<norsetto> Hobbsee: most probably a change in the api not reflected in the java code
<norsetto> Hobbsee: yes, it fails indeed to ftbfs on a compilation error of pdftoepdf.cc (different from previous ftbfs)
<LucidFox> norsetto, was it you who wanted ktoon in Ubuntu?
<Kmos> bug 129551
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129551 in watchdog "Please sync watchdog (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129551
<Kmos> what's the problem with this one ?
<norsetto> LucidFox: no, I was just looking at the request for packaging
<norsetto> LucidFox: did you solve the ftbfs?
<LucidFox> yes
<LucidFox> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/ktoon/
<white> norsetto: is that one fixed here? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=424445
<ubotu> Debian bug 424445 in turkey "turkey - FTBFS: /build/user/turkey-1.34.0/build.xml:28: Compile failed; see the compiler error output for details." [Serious,Open]  
<white> there is this one here as well
<white> !debian bug 421725
<ubotu> Debian bug 421725 in turkey "turkey: Uninstallable due to unmet dep on libgcj7-awt" [Grave,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/421725
<norsetto> LucidFox: very good. Then add the patch to the bug report
<white> interesting sense of humor: 
<white> 12:48 <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LucidFox> heh
<norsetto> white: yes, these are the relevant upstream bug reports
<white> norsetto: are you interested in maintaining the package? :)
<norsetto> white: why? you want to look into it?
<white> norsetto: i am interested in getting maintainers for the qa packages in general :)
<white> norsetto: and believe me, it always works to get sponsors for adopting qa packages :)
<norsetto> white: Hobbsee asked me to look into it, so perhpas she wants to maintain it
<norsetto> white: but if she doesn't, sure why not (it will be a good excuse to learn Java....)
<norsetto> white: So, perhaps I'm not the best person (being Java illiterate)
<white> norsetto: cool. I did not look into the package, but if you write a ITA and prepare a new package version, which addresses the bugs, then you can send it to debian-mentors@l.d.o. and ask for a sponsor. After the upload you can sync it to ubuntu
<norsetto> white: ok, let me note that, will do if I squash the bug
<norsetto> white: thx for letting me know, appreciate it
<Kmos> Hobbsee: do you see the debdiff for stunntel4 ?
<norsetto> kmos: she is not in yet
<Kmos> norsetto: i wait :)
<white> you are welcome
<Kmos> StevenK: gambas latest fix is to change debian/control to only build package on i386.
<Kmos> #   gutsy sparc   Failed to build
<Kmos> # gutsy powerpc Failed to build
<Kmos> # gutsy i386 Successfully built 
<Kmos> :)
<Hobbsee> Kmos: then...fix it?
<Kmos> Hobbsee: I can do it.. or request the sync from debian that has that fix. http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gambas/news/20070702T140204Z.html
<Kmos> Hobbsee: you see the debdiff for stunnel4 ?
<gnomefreak> joejaxx: are you around?
<gnomefreak> ubuntustudio-audio depends need to be fixed or explained
<gnomefreak> its depending on a package we dont have in repos
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: everything kubuntu gets removed on new updates
<gnomefreak> not everything but like 15 packages
<jussi01> gnomefreak: which package does it depend on?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: ardour,
<gnomefreak> search ardour and you end up with 2 packages neither have anything to do with ardour afaik
<jussi01> !find ardour
<ubotu> Found: ardour-doc, ardour-gtk, ardour-gtk-dbg, ardour-gtk-i686, ardour-session-exchange
<jussi01> hmmm
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~$ search ardour 
<gnomefreak> fil-plugins - parametric equalizer LADSPA plugin
<gnomefreak> tap-plugins - Tom's Audio Processing LADSPA plugins
<gnomefreak> maybe change depends to ardour-gtk to be atleast installible
<gnomefreak> those packages are not in gutsy
<Fujitsu> ardour FTBFS due to some scons silliness, AFAIK.
<Fujitsu> It was intentional.
<jussi01> yeah, thats was right, i remember now
<norsetto> white: ping
<Hobbsee> norsetto: no no, i dont want to touch it.  i was just looking to give you stuff to do, that you'd be able to sink your teeth into :)
<Hobbsee> however, i did assume it would work out in the end
<norsetto> Hobbsee: have an update on that
<Hobbsee> Kmos: i havent looked.  i did go to uni and such today, and cant spend 24 hours a day on ubuntu.
<norsetto> Hobbsee: the problem is in gcj
<Hobbsee> Kmos: i read backscroll from earliest to latest - no need to repeat.  hence, respond to the earliest stuff first
<norsetto> Hobbsee: in particular Netkernel, that code will never run on gnucgj
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: got a pastebin output of it?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: sure :)
<norsetto> Hobbsee: it runs fine on the sava jvm
<Hobbsee> norsetto: ah right
<norsetto> Hobbsee: sorry, s/sava/jave
<Hobbsee> hehe, i was attempting to figure that out :)
* norsetto norsetto suffers from acute dislexia
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/644233
<Hobbsee> norsetto: ahhhh
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: sticking with python-sip4 is reason
<Hobbsee> what, again?
<Hobbsee> bah.
* Hobbsee looks
<norsetto> Hobbsee: as a matter of fact I  tested it with sun java and turkeys runs happily as a turkey
<Hobbsee> norsetto: oh nice!  may be worth changing the dep, and asking an archive admin to move it to multiverse
<norsetto> hobbsee: ok will do, too bad for Debian, they are stuck I guess
<gnomefreak> norsetto: why not push your fix to debian as well?
<norsetto> sorry guys, wife is calling (lunch time)
<Hobbsee> enjoy :)
<afflux> could some motu please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6283 ? thanks
<xxxxx1> good morning!
<coNP> hey xxxxx1 
<xxxxx1> hello coNP 
<Hobbsee> hi xxxxx1 
<xxxxx1> Hobbsee, hello :D
<ScottK> Kmos: I already told you yesterday that I thought syncing an svn snapshot of Gambas was a bad idea.
<ScottK> Kmos: What is the practical effect of getting the change to build Gambas only on i386?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i said it was ok in -devel, btw.  to fix the ftbfs' on all the other arches
<StevenK> ... why not just fix it building on the other arches .... ?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: good question.  ask debian why they decided not to, and then ask yourself whether you care enough to make it work on ubuntu, instead of never having to touch it again
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Agreed, but in this case his sync would take as from a release that works on i386 to an svn snapshot that works only on i386, so maybe an Ubuntu revision to just build on i386, but not syncing the whole package I think.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: granted.
<ScottK> Which is what I told him yesterday.
<Hobbsee> xxxxx1: mind fixing http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8675350/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.gtk2hs_0.9.11-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz for me?  :)
<Kmos> ScottK: yesterday I think I told you about gambas2, not gambas
<ScottK> Kmos: OK.  Fair point.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: unsure if this one is a svn snapshot, actually
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i didnt notice a svn version on it, but may not have glanced there
<ScottK> Yeah.  He's right that it was gambas2.
<Kmos> http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gambas2.html
<StevenK> Hobbsee: I think it was because "upstream said so"
<Kmos> that one is svn
* ScottK has no opinion about gambas then.
<ScottK> Kmos: Do you use gambas?
<StevenK> Hobbsee: gtk2hs can be given-back when ghc6-doc is fixed.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: then do you care?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: ah right.  was about to check that, but figured it might be a good task for a hopeful to work with :)
<Kmos> ScottK: no.. but a friend mine
<StevenK> Hobbsee: I can fix ghc6-doc if you want.
<Kmos> ScottK: why?
<ScottK> Because you are continuing to ask about syncing stuff you know nothing about.  You need to stop.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: there's still way more important stuff to do than random syncs.
<Kmos> and I need to use every package to know if I can do a sync ?
<Hobbsee> like, fixing bugs
<Kmos> Hobbsee: I've also doing that.. check ubuntu bug day..
<Hobbsee> Kmos: no,but there's no point in syncing the world either.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: if we were into that, the autosync would have been left on
<Kmos> Hobbsee: I know that.. i asked for gambas because it was problems in other archs
<Kmos> and it's fixed on debian, so sync it more easy (i only know that, because I'm not admin, motu or anything else)
<Hobbsee> Kmos: there are still lots of other more important bits to work on than that.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: u're right
<Hobbsee> Kmos: because it still takes time to sponsor it, for the archive admin to do it, and there's already stacks to do already
<Hobbsee> Kmos: go do some work on bugs, and ask us about closing any of them.
<Kmos> ok :)
<Kmos> Hobbsee: another bug i found today, is someone can't run gambas on feisty and gutsy.. so that's i remember of gambas, it's not random
<Kmos> =)
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Hobbsee> StevenK: that would be cool.  i've not looked into it at all
<StevenK> Hobbsee: I've been looking for the past few minutes.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: great :)
* StevenK repacks ghc6-doc.deb with a different postinst.
<Kmos> bug 130137
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130137 in gambas "gambas doesn't open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130137
* StevenK tries to remember how to use ar.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: desktop bugs for applications that you actually use would be good, because then you can actually test for the issues
<ScottK> AndyP: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8675916/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-ia64.syck_0.55%2Bsvn256-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz - You asked for the sync.  Please fix it.
<ScottK> AndyP: Feel free to PM me if you need advice.  I'll give it if I have some.
<ScottK> I gotta get off this channel.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it's ia64, though.  do we care?  :)
<ScottK> It's a matter of degree.
<ScottK> Personally, it doesn't affect me, but IIRC (and often I don't) it build on ia64 before.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: ok
<ScottK> He ought to at least look into it.
<Hobbsee> he probably got mail for it, too
<ScottK> Probably, but I didn't recall for sure.
<ScottK> I gotta run (as in be elsewhere).
<Hobbsee> dear firefox, please stop crashing on me, kthxbye.
<joejaxx> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> joejaxx: im working on it. ardour is screwed up and ubuntustudio-* depends on it
<gnomefreak> but source is in repos binaries are not
<_MMA_> gnomefreak: Are you working on the scons issue atm?
<TheMuso> gnomefreak: What are you doing exactly?
<gnomefreak> _MMA_: looking at it
<_MMA_> ahh..
* gnomefreak wonders how binaries ar enot in gutsy but source is
<TheMuso> gnomefreak: ummm... THats not too hard to do.
<gnomefreak> Automatic build of ardour_2.0.3-1 on vernadsky by sbuild/i386 1.170.5
<gnomefreak> apt-get souce gives me same version
<gnomefreak> but binaries are nowhere to be found
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: It FTBFS, repeatedly.
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: source was still let through?
<TheMuso> Of course.
<Fujitsu> ... there's no build check on source NEW...
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> ok lets see what happens
<Fujitsu> Or, not in buildd conditions.
<Fujitsu> The source is let through before it hits the buildds
<TheMuso> gnomefreak: Note that it will build fine locally.
<gnomefreak> TheMuso: binaries as well?
<TheMuso> gnomefreak: Yes.
<siretart> how do we call 'MOTU hopefuls' nowadays?
<Hobbsee> siretart: i think we call them that.  no idea
<coNP> siretart: xxxxx1, coNP  :)
<zul> siretart: freshmeat?
<siretart> zul: I never heared this term before in that context. are you serious?
<Hobbsee> zul: :D
<Hobbsee> siretart: he'd better not be...
<zul> siretart: of course not, i dont have my serious face on 
<siretart> :)
<Hobbsee> remidns me of one of our fridge magnets.  "send us more tourists - the last ones were delicious!)
<Hobbsee> s/)/"/
<xxxxx1> morning siretart!
<siretart> hey xxxxx1 
<coNP> Some MOTU reviewer/admin please archive my uploads (aron@ubuntu.hu). Thanks in advance.
<TheMuso> geser: How have things progressed re scons and FTBFS for ardour et al?
<TheMuso> geser: afaik you and persia were looking into it.
<Hobbsee> coNP: you really need a webhost somewhere or something
<Hobbsee> coNP: all gone
<coNP> Hobbsee: I don't want to abuse REVU. If you tell me I'll upload my packages somewhere else.
<coNP> And thank you :)
<Hobbsee> coNP: they're just getting looked at and uploaded straight away, arnet they?
<coNP> Yes, they are. Actually dholbach uses REVU and archives them, whereas seb128 not.
<coNP> I (personally) can use another server if needed. And Desktop Team plans to use bzr soon
<Hobbsee> coNP: do you have a webhost or something, that you can ssh into, copy them, and then delete them in one hit?
<gnomefreak> oh this looks like fun
<coNP> Sure. Some uni servers :)
<Hobbsee> coNP: as in, i'ts quicker to remove all of them in one hit :)
<Hobbsee> coNP: ahhh
<Hobbsee> coNP: migth be worth trying
<Kmos> coNP: you can't use PPA for that?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: the packages cant really be removed.
<TheMuso> Kmos: You can't remove packages from ppa yet
<Hobbsee> Kmos: and DOS issues
<gnomefreak> someone got a minute?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no :P
<Hobbsee> !someone | gnomefreak 
<ubotu> gnomefreak: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gnomefreak> i found the file and the line in file that fails
<Kmos> that's a problem.. can't remove yet
<gnomefreak> :P
<Kmos> :)
<TheMuso> gnomefreak: With sconz?
<gnomefreak> yes
<TheMuso> Right.
<coNP> Hobbsee: I'll use another host for Desktop Team packages for now on. So long, and thanks for all the fish...
<Hobbsee> coNP: cool :)
<TheMuso> So how big is the change needed to get things working. Will it affect other packages that build fine?
<Kmos> Hobbsee: bug 130160 , you don't changed U-U-S to U-A in subscribers, that's normal ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130160 in gambas "Please sync gambas (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130160
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Thanks for the ardour sync request. I intended to getting around to it at some point.
<TheMuso> Night folks.
* Kmos lunch
<xxxxx1> TheMuso, night :)
<RainCT> hi
<geser> TheMuso: the problem ardour/scons is fixed, now ardour has a problem with gtkmm
<geser> I also checked already the last version in Debian unstable but still the same problem
<Hobbsee> Kmos: read bug.  think.  
<geser> Hobbsee: you got ardour 1:2.0.4-1 to build in gutsy?
<Hobbsee> geser: nope
<Hobbsee> Kmos: oh wait, ignore me.  i forgot, thought i did
* Hobbsee must have been sponsoring requests too much
<Hobbsee> Kmos: fixed
<geser> Hobbsee: then why sync it? you yelled at me once (long ago, before I become a motu) because I didn't state clearly in the sync request that it build on Ubuntu
<geser> has this changed in between?
<Hobbsee> geser: a) i was being lazy, and b)  the current version definetly doesnt build.  this one *may* build.  and if not, it's a closer starting point to building, for someone to look into fixing it, which some people are already wanting to do
<Hobbsee> geser: i was thinking that it definetly couldnt get any *worse*
<Hobbsee> and that debian would have likely uploaded something that built.  
<geser> ok
<Hobbsee> geser: i think i'm just getting sick of sync requests and such, lately.
<geser> it builds for them but not for us
<Hobbsee> yeah.  yay.
* Hobbsee was hoping that a version would be uploaded that would build for both of us
<geser> Hobbsee: in two week the sync requests get less
<geser> but the UVF exceptions will increase ;)
<Hobbsee> geser: yeah, well.  and i hope for no mass sync request bombs.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: nice
<Kmos> Hobbsee: i won't do mass bombs of sync requests :)
<sampo_v2> _MMA_: anything to help you package ardour :)
<_MMA_> Hey guys. sampo_v2 here is on the Ardour dev team. geser: He might be able to help with the gtkmm issue.
<RainCT> keescook: I've a suggerence for what-patch. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32373/ see lines 6-14
<sampo_v2> *might* .. ;)
<gnomefreak> sampo_v2: working on it atm
<sampo_v2> do you have a link for the compile error?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8560865/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.ardour_1%3A2.0.3-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<gnomefreak> sampo_v2: ^^
* gnomefreak still thinks its a typo
<gnomefreak> make: *** [debian/stamp-scons-build]  Error 2  tells me scons isnt fixed
<sampo_v2> that's a change from gtk 2.10 to 2.11
<Hobbsee> Kmos: great :)
<Hobbsee> Kmos: iw as more thinking anyone who tried, actually
<Kmos> Hobbsee: hehe
<sampo_v2> gnomefreak: sorry, 2.11 is flagged by gtk as an unstable, non-production release and we do not support it yet
<gnomefreak> seeing sa thats the only error i have seen on this we can try to build on 2.10 unless someone has a newer error?
<gnomefreak> s/sa/as
<sampo_v2> gnomefreak: do you mean build against 2.10 but use with gtk 2.11?
<gnomefreak> sampo_v2: if gtk 2.11 is unstable and not supported upstream than either we cant use it or we make huge/alot of patches or we build on 2.10 across the boards
<sampo_v2> gnomefreak: i'd suggest going with 2.10 on everything
<gnomefreak> that is the sanest way
<sampo_v2> i agree
<gnomefreak> only problem is we are gonna have to have both in archives in gutsy or we downgrade to 2.10, 2.10 isnt in cache any longer
* gnomefreak can see this being a major issue since everything gnome depends on 2.11 atm
<sampo_v2> ?
<gnomefreak> we dont have 2.10 in the repos anymore
<gnomefreak> in gutsy
<sampo_v2> gnomefreak: i guess that is, "everything in development / unstable gnome" depends on 2.11?
<gnomefreak> sampo_v2: yep afaict 
<sampo_v2> gnomefreak: i don't think basing gutsy on a development / unstable version of both gtk and gnome is a very good idea
* gnomefreak thankfully doesnt decide that :)
<sampo_v2> gnomefreak: :)
<gnomefreak> gutsy releases with gnome (give or take)
<gnomefreak> so what gnome decides i think we go with (but not sure on who decides that)
<geser> sampo_v2: the final gutsy will have the final gnome 2.20 and gtk
<sampo_v2> geser: ok
<geser> it's only done to test what is broken so it can get fixed before the release
<gnomefreak> still a problem if sampo_v2/upstream doesnt make it usable for 2.11
<gnomefreak> is ardour really needed as a depend on ubuntustudio....
<sampo_v2> gnomefreak: we will eventually support newer gtk
<geser> I don't have experience the the API changes during gnome/gtk development: to they change that much?
<gnomefreak> sampo_v2: well thats why im asking if we can drop ardour as a depend that will fix one issue people are seeing
<sampo_v2> geser: not much
<gnomefreak> and add it back once newer gtk supported
<sampo_v2> gnomefreak: what is the schedule for gutsy?
<geser> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> oct release
<geser> August 16th is UpstreamVersionFreeze
<gnomefreak> we should be getting close to RC time (maybe a month or so)
<_MMA_> gnomefreak: Without Ardour Ubuntu Studio is nothing.
<gnomefreak> _MMA_: figured as much, why would it be easy
<sampo_v2> gnomefreak: hey, no pressure or anything ;)
<geser> after UVF an exception needs to granted to get a fixed upstream version in or backport the fixes to ardour 2.0.4
<gnomefreak> sampo_v2: :)
<_MMA_> :)
<Fujitsu> A UVFe will be trivial if it FTBFS now.
<_MMA_> gnomefreak: Our only other choice it to have Luke (TheMuso) build it locally and host it in our own repo again.
<_MMA_> Which would be unfortunate as we really want everything in Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> that still doesnt help the packages in ubuntu that need it
<_MMA_> Exactly.
<sampo_v2> _MMA_: this change breaks the ABI on gtk, so building ardour on 2.10 and running it on 2.11 will not work
<_MMA_> Ok. Some people have just mentioned building it successfully locally. Dont really know if it woulda worked. :)
<gnomefreak> we cant do much of  anything but hope they can have it done by the 16th (thats a bit soon im thinking) or we try for a exception but still doesnt solve immedate issues
<geser> sampo_v2: would it be much wasted work if you managed to provide a patch to get it build with gtk 2.11?
<sampo_v2> geser: can you provide me ssh access to a box with 2.11 and a working development environment? (i.e. one can run scons in there to build ardour)
<geser> unfortunately not, sorry
<geser> sampo_v2: are you using Ubuntu? what about a gutsy pbuilder?
<sampo_v2> geser: what's a pbuilder? (i am on feisty)
<gnomefreak> lol
<_MMA_> ;)
<gnomefreak> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<gnomefreak> :)
* gnomefreak uses chroots i find it easier
<geser> sampo_v2: simplified is pbuilder a script around chroot
<geser> of course a gutsy chroot will also work :)
* StevenK has pbuilder and schroot+sbuild set up
<StevenK> I should get around to setting up an i386 schroot.
<sampo_v2> geser: before i start doing anything like that, could you pastebin the /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtktoolbar.h from 2.11 ?
<geser> sure, I moment
<geser> sampo_v2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32378/
<sampo_v2> i have a suggestion
<sampo_v2> undefine GTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED from gtk
<sampo_v2> (and rebuild the lot)
<geser> where is the best place to put it in?
<sampo_v2> geser: gtk probably has a configure option for it
<geser> I doubt rebuilding gtk is an option
<geser> does adding -UGTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED to the CFLAGS work?
<sampo_v2> geser: for ardour, no way
<geser> hmm
<sampo_v2> geser: gtk is compiled without those symbols
<geser> ok, will talk to our desktop-team (responsible for gnome/gtk)
<sampo_v2> geser: you might ask them if compiling ardour with that flag would work
<sampo_v2> geser: i doubt it
<sampo_v2> geser: because that might (and probably does) affect the ABI of gtk
<geser> I guess you are right
<sampo_v2> geser: but, i just looked over our sources
<sampo_v2> geser: and it seems we don't use the toolbar for anything
<sampo_v2> geser: so you could try a dirty quick fix
<sampo_v2> geser: http://rafb.net/p/bECbov71.html
<sampo_v2> geser: there is no guarantee that will work
<geser> sampo_v2: I've talk with seb128 in #ubuntu-desktop about it 
<sampo_v2> geser: the flag i'm proposing would probably make transition for other apps easier as well
<geser> and he says using -UGTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED should work
<LucidFox> so, only completely new packages go to NEW, and new versions of existing packages bypass it?
<geser> sampo_v2: according to seb128 gtk 2.x will stay API and ABI stable, they only deprecate parts
<sampo_v2> geser: ok. give that a go then
<LucidFox> can Ubuntu sync from debian-multimedia.org?
<siretart> LucidFox: sure
<geser> sampo_v2: what about delete line 33 in libs/gtkmm2/gtk/gtkmm/toolbar.cc ?
<geser> seb128 pointed me to it and the comment above it
<sampo_v2> geser: heh, good idea :)
<sampo_v2> geser: try that before my dirty patch
<geser> building with that change in a pbuilder right now
<sampo_v2> great
<lamont> anybody want some bashism-in-rules cruft?
<lamont>        52 Log for failed build of bwm_1.1.0-8.1 (dist=gutsy-stage0)
<lamont>       574 Log for failed build of cjk_4.7.0+git20070504-5 (dist=gutsy-stage0)
<lamont>       131 Log for failed build of freesweep_0.88-4.2 (dist=gutsy-stage0)
<lamont>       114 Log for failed build of libonig_5.5.2-1 (dist=gutsy-stage0)
<lamont>       509 Log for failed build of libranlip_1.0-4 (dist=gutsy-stage0)
<lamont>       248 Log for failed build of lxdoom_1.4.4main-0.1ubuntu1 (dist=gutsy-stage0)
<lamont>       276 Log for failed build of stk_4.2.0-9build1 (dist=gutsy-stage0)
<lamont>       255 Log for failed build of xevil_2.02r2-7 (dist=gutsy-stage0)
<lamont>       130 Log for failed build of yiyantang_0.7.0-3 (dist=gutsy-stage0)
<LucidFox> gutsy-stage0?
<geser> what's the first number?
<LucidFox> by the way, what's build score?
<lamont> iz from mutt... first number is lines in the file..
<lamont> gutsy-stage0 == hppa bootstrapping
<lamont> these bugs should be global though - quite possible that the package is unchanged in gutsy (vs feisty)
<lamont> those are all universe packages
<geser> sampo_v2: it build with that change (removing that line)
<sampo_v2> geser: great
<geser> Hobbsee: I've a fix to get ardour build in Ubuntu. Should I upload the last version from Debian with that fix and close your sync request?
<Hobbsee> geser: that'd be great, thanks
<_MMA_> \o/ :)
<_MMA_> Thanx a bunch geser and sampo_v2.
<lamont> libpar2 shouldn't build-depend libstdc++6-dev (iz build essential.  or rather, the correct version of libstdc++6-dev is...)
<geser> don't forget seb128 from #ubuntu-desktop for pointing at  the responsible line
<sampo_v2> yep. he understood the sensible fix :)
* AndyP wonders how to fix an ia64 build failure without access to an ia64 box :/
<lamont> AndyP: depends on the failure...
<AndyP> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syck/0.55+svn256-1/+build/371628
<lamont> ah, trivial.
<lamont> token.re:533: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'malloc'
<lamont> token.re:570: warning: implicit declaration of function 'realloc'
<lamont> token.re:570: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size
<lamont> make all those go away
<lamont> implicit definitions involving pointers are fatal (segv) on ia64, and occasionally on amd64/alpha
<lamont> but _always_ fatal on ia64.
<lamont> the others have to have a very busy VM system before they fall over dead.
<AndyP> ah ok
<lamont> (ia64 has 64-bit pointers, and the top 32 bits are _NEVER_ zero)
<AndyP> lamont: thanks for the info
<lamont> np
<lamont> mind you, just because you get rid of all the implicit definitions, there is no guarantee that it'll build/work on ia64... :-(
<geser> looks like a missing #include <stdlib.h>
<lamont> and if it's a debian package, there's probably already a bug in the debian bts about it... dannf autofiles them.
<AndyP> yeah there is, two bugs actually
<lamont> dpkg: unknown option --print-gnu-build-architecture
<lamont> bad snes9x
<Kmos> how to build a *.dsc without pbuilder and it got all dependencies?
<RainCT> Kmos: sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename> and inside the source folder dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot  ?
<Kmos> RainCT: that's it
<Kmos> thanks
<RainCT> yw :)
<Kmos> ups
<Kmos> RainCT: if it's a debian package ?
<Kmos> it should use the same dependencies
<RainCT> uh.. look into debian control and apt-get them :P
<Kmos> and it's only in gutsy :( should test on my laptop
<Kmos> but it's strange to got an error on pbuilder
<Kmos> when compiling
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/stfl/0.8-2
<Kmos> failed to build
<Kmos> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7567284/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.stfl_0.8-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<RainCT> it seems like sh doesn't know +=
<RainCT> CFLAGS+='-fPIC' /usr/bin/make FOUND_PERL5=0 FOUND_RUBY=0 FOUND_PYTHON=0 FOUND_SWIG=0 FOUND_SPL=0        /bin/sh: CFLAGS+=-fPIC: not found       make: *** [build-stamp]  Error 127
<RainCT> tried CFLAGS+='-fPIC' in sh and it gave the same error. on bash it worked
<sampo_v2> _MMA_: i'll leave you in peace. if you get further trouble, feel free to come on #ardour and ping us
<RainCT> I created a grup 'pbuilder', added me to it, chowned /var/cache/pbuilder and subdirs to root:pbuilder and chmoded to r+rwx g+rwx u+rx, but I still can't write on /var/cache/pbuilder. Anyone can tell me what's missing?
<Seveas> RainCT, did you logout+login after adding yourself to the pbuilder group?
<RainCT> Seveas: ah, I've to re-login?
<Seveas> to make it pick up the new group, yes
<RainCT> no possible workaround? :(
<RainCT> well, will leave it for later then. thanks
<RainCT> siretart: REVU is powered by Python, or?
<keyes_> hello
<keyes_> i'm trying to create a package for my app using CDBS python package and i've this "amazing" error while running debuild :
<keyes_> /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk:69: *** unsupported Python system: "pycentral" (select either pysupport or pycentral).
<keyes_> here is my rules file : http://ubuntu-motu.pastebin.com/m751016f9
<ScottK> Do you build depend on python-central?
<keyes_> and here control : http://ubuntu-motu.pastebin.com/d78fcac06
<keyes_> yes
<keyes_> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5.0.38), python-central (>= 0.5.6), cdbs, kdelibs4-dev, libpythonize0-dev, pykdeextensions, pyqt-tools, python-kde3, python-sip4-dev, python-all-dev (>= 2.3.5-11), python-kde3-dev
<LucidFox> how do I make a package translatable via Launchpad?
<keyes_> LucidFox, put the POT file on your launchpad page I think
<ScottK> keyes_: I'm looking at it.
<keyes_> thanks
<keyes_> LucidFox, https://translations.launchpad.net/
<ScottK> keyes_: Try DEB_PYTHON_SYSTEM = pycentral without the quotes.
<keyes_> ok
<keyes_> fine it works :)
<keyes_> Thanks you very much
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> For future reference, https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml is essentially all of the extant cdbs documentation.  Other than that you have to look at the source.
<siretart> RainCT: yes, it is
<keyes_> thanks
<keyes_> and i've a new problem (of course) and don't find nothing about that in the doc
<RainCT> siretart: then I can't help :P
<keyes_> the source package if composed of subdirectories like this : foldercrypt (the command line tool), foldercrypt-gtk (the GTK ui), foldercrypt-kde (the KDE ui), ....
<keyes_> each subdirectories contain it own setup.py file
<keyes_> my mentor (google SoC) said that I must have only one source package generating some packages like foldercrypt-gtk.deb foldercrypt-kde.deb ...
<keyes_> but CDBS is looking a setup.py file at the root folder, not into each subfolders
<keyes_> if i change the file name (DEB_PYTHON_SETUP_CMD)
<keyes_> it works only for one subfolder (like DEB_PYTHON_SETUP_CMD=foldercrypt-kde/setup.py)
<keyes_> any idea ?
<siretart> RainCT: why?
<siretart> RainCT: I haven't seen a line of python before starting on revu either ;)
<Seveas> siretart, getting something like revu cooked up in django that uses an apt-gettable repo (like PPA, or something buit with mini-dinstall/apt-ftparchive/falcon, or even just simple dsc file) shouldn't be too hard :)
<Seveas> hardest part would be writing the actual html/css for the UI ;)
<ScottK> keyes_: There is a way to deal with that.  I don't recall what it is.
<keyes_> I think that it's easy without using CDBS
<ScottK> Well there's no rule says you have to use CBDS.
<Seveas> siretart, and apart from the authserver bit, it should even be possible to cook it up within a week (granted, I'd be cheating since I wrote a repo manager with django and would borrow a lot of its code)
<keyes_> ScottK, ok :)
<siretart> Seveas: feel free :)
<Seveas> siretart, I'm tempted
<RainCT> siretart: well, perhaps when I finish my current stuff... ;) but that will need some time
* siretart has never done anything with python yet, but I'm full of other work to do :(
<siretart> actually, I'm currently looking into the django documentation. it seems to have been greatly improved since the last time I looked at it
<Seveas> both django and its docs have
<Kmos> Can someone check this one - http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6327 (fix stfl package that doesn't build)
<Seveas> siretart, do you mind a PM?
<Kmos> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7567284/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.stfl_0.8-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<RainCT> siretart: o.O have I send the ubuntu-dev-tools mail to you only?
<siretart> RainCT: I think you did :)
<siretart> Seveas: go ahead!
<RainCT> oh, right
<Kmos> Can someone check this one - http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6327 (fix stfl package that doesn't build on ubuntu)
<Kmos> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7567284/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.stfl_0.8-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Kmos> bbl
<ScottK> RainCT: I saw you mail.
<ScottK> RainCT: Thanks for doing it.
<ScottK> you/your
<RainCT> no problem :)
<norsetto> Kmos: there is no point in repeating, people have seen it marco
<RainCT> it's good to improve my bash ;P
<ScottK> RainCT: One of the script sets there that I find very useful are Laserjock's pbuilder-release scripts.  They could use just a bit of work if you want to have a look at making them a bit more generalized.
<RainCT> ScottK:  ok, give me the url please
<ScottK> RainCT: I don't know where to find them on LP.  I got them from http://revu.tauware.de/~laserjock/
<RainCT> OpenDNS says it doesn't exist :/
<ScottK> Odd.  I click on it and I get the page.
<RainCT> now :)
<ScottK> You got it?
<RainCT> yes
<RainCT> so what do you suggest about those?
<ScottK> Well they are a bit rough (not sure ~/pbuilder is the best place to store stuff) and could use some documentation.
<RainCT> (@ ScottK)
<ScottK> They IME make setting up a pbuilder that includes Universe much easier.
<LucidFox> all right, suppose I want to translate an Ubuntu package for which LP says "No translatable templates available"
<LucidFox> where should I start?
<RainCT> ScottK: what's about only one and call it as   pbuilder-(somewhat?) <distribution> <operation>  or is    pbuilder-<distro> <operation> like now better?
<ScottK> Possibly.  I haven't thought it through in detail, but that's the sort of thing I was thinking of.
<RainCT> ok, will have a look on it
<AndyP> oh that's handy, debian uploaded a new syck version that fixes the FTBFS on ia64 about an hour ago
<Seveas> RainCT, that's how I use my pbuidlers :)
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32396/ - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32397/
<Seveas> and symlinks to it are called feisty-build.sh / feisty-seveas-build.sh etc.
<RainCT> is it possible to undo a local bzr commit?
<RainCT> ok found it :p
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<ScottK> AndyP: Feel free to ping me to ack the syck sync.
<AndyP> ScottK: will do, thanks. just waiting for it to pop up in the debian archives first
<ScottK> Sure.
<LaserJock> afternoon MOTU Land
<AndyP> hey LaserJock 
<LaserJock> siretart: you around?
<LaserJock> hi AndyP :-)
<siretart> LaserJock: somewhat, yes
<LaserJock> siretart: sorry to make you sad :/
<siretart> LaserJock: nah, you know how I meant it - I felt like writing provocative maills this week ;)
<LaserJock> seems i do too ;-)
<ScottK> Heya LaserJock.
<LaserJock> ah, hi ScottK 
<LaserJock> I'd really like us to get something to move ahead on
<ScottK> LaserJock: Did you see the mail I sent about your pbuilder-release scripts?
<LaserJock> ScottK: yes, although I'm not entirely sure what to do, I just tweaked the pbuilder example script
<siretart> did you guys see my response to that? ;)
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> here's maybe what I would propose
<LaserJock> we can do a wiki page of scripts that we have
<LaserJock> and scripts we need
<LaserJock> then we can decide what needs to go into devscripts
<LaserJock> and what maybe is more appropriate in a ubuntu-dev-tools package
<ScottK> LaserJock: Maybe put a license on them that's the same as the example scripts and mark them down C you and whoever owns the examples....
<ScottK> LaserJock: Sounds reasonable.
<LaserJock> ScottK: do you think just adding mine in to the pbuilder package would work?
<ScottK> That's another option.
<ScottK> It'd have to install them in a useful location I think.
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if it's good to add in a bunch of Ubuntu stuff to existing Debian packages
<LaserJock> that's why I liked having our own package
<siretart> LaserJock: why not? It feels natural to me
<ScottK> Well devscripts already has a signficant Ubuntu diff, so I don't see a problem there.
<siretart> if debians takes it, great, if not, well, *shrug*
<LaserJock> siretart: well, I just don't want to be a bother to Debian, and we have to maintain the diff
<LaserJock> some stuff Debian has picked up well
<LaserJock> like lintian stuff
<siretart> LaserJock: we don't patch here, but only add additional scripts. that's easy to maintain
<LaserJock> true
<siretart> actually hanging stuff is whats hard
<LaserJock> well, in any case, we can decide where stuff should go
<ScottK> And in the case of your pbuilder scripts there is actually one that's useful to Debian in there.
<LaserJock> but it'd be nice to make an inventory of what we have
<LaserJock> and what we need
<LaserJock> and then clean it up and document it
<LaserJock> maybe I'm dumb, but I don't know what half the stuff in the ubuntu-dev-tools bzr branch does
<ScottK> I agree.  I also think it'd be nice to start doing some stuff and not just navel gaze.
<LaserJock> I do everything manually
* ScottK too.
<ScottK> Except make a new pbuilder.
<LaserJock> I can't even get requestsync to work
<LaserJock> but I can totally see how this could be much better for MOTUs and MOTU hopefuls
<siretart> perhaps we should maintain and envforce a policy, that every new script for ubuntu-dev-tools needs to have a prooper manpage before being merged to the main branch
<siretart> oh, and actually writing manpages could be a good idea as well ;)
<LaserJock> one of the things I've been thinking about for some time now, is that it's easier to enforce policy and formating via scripts than it is via wiki page
<LaserJock> and I think it also helps be consistent because we can tweak the underlying policy by updating a script without it being a big deal
<LaserJock> ScottK: I agree though that we just need to start doing something, rather than arguing over things that really don't matter much until we get somewhere
<ScottK> Right.  That's why I'm kind of hyper focused on the pbuilder scripts.  They are WAY easier than the official Ubuntu How-To,
<LaserJock> well, I thought so
<LaserJock> I haven't touched a pbuilderrc in ages
<ScottK> And if I haven't said it before, Thank you for putting them together.
<LaserJock> ScottK: well, the debian one is basically what's shipped with pbuilder
<LaserJock> it's just that nobody seems to know about it
<ScottK> Most of the arguing though is strategic stuff.  And we do need some consensus on a basic direction before we get to far.
<ScottK> Maybe while RainCT is looking at your scripts, he'll update the wiki too to make them more famous.
<LaserJock> well, IMO, I think we can build community around these scripts and work our way up to the web apps
<LaserJock> regardless of what basic direction we head I think we need to start out at the same point
<LaserJock> figure out what we need and start coding
<LaserJock> then when we have something then we can talk to Debian or move some stuff to LP, whatever
<ScottK> Agreed.
<LaserJock> but it's kinda pointless I guess at this stage
<ScottK> I do think it'd be worthwhile to talk to Debian in the meantime and see if the revu code would be useful for the direction they are headed with mentors.  This has come up on the debian-mentors list.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> perhaps they'd be interested in helping with REVU2, who knows
<LaserJock> it's totally true that we have a very similar need
<LaserJock> and use practically the same tools
<ScottK> Yes.
<LaserJock> so the idea is appealing to me
<LaserJock> I just don't know how it would work out in practice
<ScottK> Even if we run separate instances, working on maintenance and development toghether would still be a good thing.
<LaserJock> mhm, like we do  (or should)  with packages
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Well I can tell you that for every package I've brought to Ubuntu, I've later gone to Debian with a Debian version and got it uploaded or I know someone else is already working on it.
<desertc> Hello - intrepid package maintainers!  I come to query your package knowledge about Ekiga, the open source VoIP client.
<desertc> How can I check what version is anticipated in Gutsy?  It seems Feisty is using 2.0.3 and the Ekiga developers feel this is a little ancient.  (s)he would like to see Ubuntu using a more recent version.
<LaserJock> ok, I'm working on a wiki page right now. gimme a few minutes and I'll have you guys look at it
* imbrandon yawns
<AndyP> desertc: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga tells you the versions uploaded and their status
<desertc> AndyP: thanks, I'll bookmark that
<desertc> So, 2.0.9 will be in Gutsy, if I am reading this correctly.
<ScottK> imbrandon: I really need that colo information.  One of my current providers is just sucking dead bunnies and about to cost me customers....
<desertc> This seems to be in-line with what recommendations I am hearing from Ekiga maintainer.  Thank you!
<AndyP> desertc: at least. it's in main though so a little off-topic for this channel
<LaserJock> imbrandon!!!
<LaserJock> ScottK, siretart, everybody: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevTools
* ScottK looks
<Seveas> imbrandon, heya!
<ScottK> Man.  I really wish I'd know about 404main when I was doing the pinentry MIR.
<LaserJock> hence why we need to get these script in good shape and plastered all over everywhere ;-)
<ScottK> Agreed.
<LaserJock> I'd also like to see lucas's mdt in there somewhere too
<Seveas> imbrandon, I need you as sponsor pretty soon
<Seveas> \o/
<LaserJock> anybody know how I should go about licensing my pbuilder script thing?
<LaserJock> the original has nothing, but it's in pbuilder so I'm assuming it's GPL
<ScottK> I'd say it's whatever pbuilder is.
<jrib> does anyone know if the source code for revu available somewhere?
<ScottK> Yes, It's on Launchpad in a bzr branch somewhere.
<LaserJock> https://code.launchpad.net/revu/
<jrib> ScottK, LaserJock: thanks
<Kmos> Can someone look at this one - http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6327 (it fix the build of the package)
<ryanakca> How do you enable patch support in a debhelper rules?
<ScottK> Depends on the patch system.
* ryanakca wonders why the world doesn't switch to CDBS
<ryanakca> umm.
* ryanakca randomly picks one
<ScottK> Don't do that.
<man-di> ryanakca: because its hard to use
<chuy> hi
<ryanakca> quilt or dpatch?
<ScottK> Is it a CBDS package.
<ryanakca> No
<ScottK> simple.ml
<ScottK> Oh.
<man-di> ryanakca: you need to read its source code to understand it
<ScottK> Then probabyl dpatch.
<chuy> partimage is not working properly, what should I do?
<ryanakca> debhelper, otherwise I'd use cdbs-edit-patch
<ScottK> chuy: Help is in #ubuntu.
<chuy> ScottK, yeah but it is a bug, so I need no help
<ryanakca> man-di: nah, you just look at https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml ... very simple
<ScottK> Then file a bug.
<chuy> ok
<ScottK> ryanakca: For the stuff that's there, yes.
<ScottK> ryanakca: There are a lot of other knobs that you only find in the source.
<ryanakca> Ah
* ryanakca guesses he's never had to use those knobs :)
<ScottK> CDBS works very well for the use cases that were considered in it's design.
<ScottK> Wonder off the reservation a bit and it gets hard because it's pretty opaque.
<ScottK> Wonder/Wander
<ryanakca> So, how do I use dpatch? I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources , but, make: *** No rule to make target `unpatch'.  Stop.
<asisak> ryanakca: what do you want to do
<ScottK> The best thing to do is find a package already using it and crib.
<ScottK> plagairism is the sincerest form of flattery after all.
<man-di> ryanakca: https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml
<man-di> ryanakca: it paints a wrong picture of CDBS
<man-di> ryanakca: it makes it look easy but there are too many traps in it
<ScottK> As with many black box systems, CDBS is either simple or impossible and sometimes it's not easy to tell which situation you're in.
<Seveas> ScottK, indeed
<man-di> ScottK: yeah
<man-di> ScottK: I use CDBS in a lot of packages
<Seveas> if you don't need things that are hard to do with CDBS, CDBS is nice
<man-di> ScottK: but for some packages its near to impossible to use it
<ScottK> Defnitely.
<Seveas> ryanakca, use quilt instead of dpatch :)
<AndyP> ScottK: syck sync is now bug #130230
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130230 in syck "Please sync syck (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130230
<ScottK> AndyP: Did you build it?
<AndyP> ScottK: yep, and checked the debian build logs
<Seveas> speaking of building: allow me to spam http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2007/08/03/package-build-coordination/
<ScottK> AndyP: You need to include the full debian/changelog entries, not just the little experpt that you have.
<Seveas> it might be useful to MOTU who need to test on multiple archtectures :)
<LaserJock> Seveas: wow, neat
<AndyP> ScottK: that's it apart from the signature (i was lazy and copied from the changes
<AndyP> )
<Seveas> LaserJock, neat is the word indeed
<ScottK> But that's not clear to anyone else and so you leave them wondering.
<Seveas> but it'll be uberneat ;)
<Seveas> what's the deadline for NEW packages in universe?
<Seveas> imbrandon wants to sponsor falcon and get it in there
<AndyP> ScottK: done
<justinwray> ScottK, I noticed you were a member of the Maryland Loco, are you still in Maryland?
<ScottK> I am.
<justinwray> Small world, Baltimore, born and raised
<LaserJock> Seveas: August 30th
<justinwray> Why did you leave the LoCo?
<ryanakca> Seveas: ok, thanks
<ScottK> It didn't seem that active and always meets on Thursday nights.  I have another standing commitment on Thursdays, so there was no way I could ever make it to a meeting.
<Seveas> LaserJock, then I must hurry :)
<justinwray> Gotcha, what part of MD are you from?
<ScottK> That and it had joined a Launchpad team that didn't interest me at all (I don't recall which) and I felt like it mis-stated my interest.
<Jazzva> Do I need to provide copyright info in debian/copyright for the package configuration files?
<ScottK> I'm in Ellicott City.  I move here from Bowie last year.
<ScottK> Jazzva: It's not required, but it's encouraged.
<Jazzva> ScottK: Thanks...
<justinwray> Ah, okay.  A large group of people at work are in Bowie.
<ScottK> Are you still in Baltimore then?
<justinwray> Yes sir, I really live in Balto Co (Southern), but yes.
<ScottK> Ah.  
<norsetto> justinwray: can I have a word with you?
<ryanakca> Seveas: ok, so, for quilt I just need to make the patch and then add 'quilt' to build-dep?
<justinwray> norsetto, Yes sir.
<Seveas> ryanakca, no, you shour read the quilt docs in /usr/share/doc/quilt/ -- it's not hard
<Seveas> but quilt is really nice
* ryanakca nods, thanks
<_MMA_> ScottK: Bowie MD?
<_MMA_> Oh I see now. I grew up in Upper Marlboro.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Where are you now?
<_MMA_> I moved Raleigh NC. 10 mins from RedHat HQ. :)
<_MMA_> Home prices became too much in Md.
<_MMA_> I made 100k is 2 years on a townhome then moved down here.
<_MMA_> s/is/in
<justinwray> Land in this area, anywhere from here to Washington, let alone PA, is absurd.
<_MMA_> +1
<_MMA_> N.C. is awesome though.
<sacater> hey guys, sorry to bother asking this, but what is my total karma say on launchpad (http://launchpad.net/~sacater/+karma)
<sacater> i think i may have found a glitch in the karma system
<norsetto> Its too much in any case Sam .....
<sacater> lol
<sacater> naw
<sacater> i had 11000 when questions was brought around
<sacater> but ive been watching it for 3 days and it hasnt budged
<sacater> up or down
<ScottK> sacater: It's really more of a #launchpad question than a MOTU question.
<sacater> spose
<sacater> however irssi has kjammed and this is the only channel i can talk on atm
<sacater> anyway gtg nowe
#ubuntu-motu 2007-08-04
<AndyP> ScottK: want me to subscribe this bug to u-u-s?
<AndyP> or vice versa
<ScottK> Did you fix it?
<AndyP> yes
<ScottK> OK.  Why is it linked to a Debian bug?
<AndyP> it started out as a ftbfs bug so i could track its progress while i was figuring it out myself
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Well it's acked to the archive, so no need for UUS.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<AndyP> no, thank _you_ :)
<ScottK> What is the canonical tool for editing docbook files and getting valid XML back out of the editor?
<RainCT> good night
<ryanakca> can a core dev please review http://groupware.kubuntu.co.uk/openssl_0.9.8e-5ubuntu2.debdiff ?
<ScottK> ryanakca: #ubuntu-devel might be better for that...
<ScottK> ryanakca: Why do you have changes outside the debian dir in that diff?
<Jazzva> Should gnome-panel applet provide a menu and a desktop file :/?
<persia> Jazzva: Depends on the applet.  Generally not: usually these are added with "Add to Panel", rather than being launched directly.  They should register in the panel, and remain until removed.
<Jazzva> persia: Thanks... Any link where I can find a bit more about applets and where they install?
<persia> Jazzva: I don't know of a link, but the deskbar-applet might be a reasonable example.
<Jazzva> Ok, thanks... I'll take a look
<ScottK> High there persia.
<ScottK> Hi even
<persia> ScottK: Hello.
<ryanakca> ScottK: because I included a patch.
<ryanakca> ScottK: gramatical errors in s_client.c
<ScottK> ryanakca: I mean outside the patch.
<ryanakca> Ah, add quilt to control, update changelog, and add the quilt 'include' line to rules
<ryanakca> umm. wait.
<ryanakca> ... why did it change the Makefile...
<ryanakca> -PLATFORM=debian-amd64
<ryanakca> +PLATFORM=debian-i386
<ryanakca> ScottK: It has to do with debuild... http://pastebin.ca/644917 .
<ScottK> Generally, I would just edit that stuff out of the debdiff.
<persia> filterdiff and editdiff are handy tools for that.
<geser> persia: ardour should finally build now on Ubuntu
<persia> geser: Cool.  Thanks for chasing that.  I've been a bit distracted the past few weeks :)
<jrib> should mozilla-mplayer conflict totem-mozilla?  Because there's not *easy* way to choose a default player for firefox to use that I know of
<persia> jrib: Probably not.  Conflicts: is more important when there is a shared file, or a shared port that would make it unreasonable to install both.  In this case, it's just a matter of a missing preference interface.
<jrib> yeah, I agree a preference interface is a better solution
<ryanakca> persia: thanks
<ryanakca> How do you apply/test debdiffs?
<persia> ryanakca: patch -p1 < ../foo.debdiff
<ryanakca> persia: ah, thanks :)
<jmg> who was it here that was working on lirc support for umc?
<ScottK> Any suggestions on docbook editors?
<Burgundavia> ScottK: gedit, emacs, vi
<Burgundavia> there not good ones, trust me
<Burgundavia> there are no, rather
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> How about docbook validation tools?
<Burgundavia> for that, you need ot talk to mdke`
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I've got a package with the man pages in docbook and they are failing on the conversion and I can't figure why.
<ScottK> Ugh.
<ScottK> Thanks though. 
<ScottK> Even bad news is better than not knowing.
<Jazzva> ScottK: Dunno if this helps, but I found this: You will need other packages in order to edit (psgml), validate (opensp, libxml2) or format (docbook-xsl, docbook-dsssl) DocBook documents.
<Jazzva> with aptitude show docbook-xml
<ScottK> Jazzva: Thanks.  I'll look into it.
<Jazzva> ScottK: No prob...
<RAOF> ScottK: When you say "failing on conversion", do you mean that docbook2x is segfaulting when you try to build?
<ScottK> No I mean the docbook file is failing validation and the build fails.
<RAOF> Oh.  Not the strange problem I had, then.
<ScottK> The thing is, even the unmodified file fails.
<ScottK> I just installed the package, grabbed the nroff version, edited and installed that.
<ScottK> It's a sad situation when I can honestly say dealing with nroff was easier.
<nixternal> ScottK: what docbook file? remember, i am a docbook junky
<ScottK> I did not know that.
<ScottK> It's the man pages for klamav
<nixternal> hehe, I only write all of the Kubuntu docs and a lot of the KDE 4 docs, plus KHelpCenter love
<ScottK> I knew you did the docs, but I didn't know you used docbook.
<nixternal> xsltproc, docbook-xsl, docbook-xml?
<nixternal> actually, failing validation is something different
<ScottK> Any chance you'd have time to apt-get source klamav and run docbook2x-man klamav.1.docbook?
<nixternal> is there a link so I can look at the docs and provide a fix for you?
<nixternal> heh
<ScottK> If you don't want to download the source, I can pastebin the file for you.
<nixternal> you already said what I should do
<ScottK> It's short.
<nixternal> I will get the source, so I can validate it with my xml validator
<nixternal> i.e. kate and friends :)
<ScottK> Cool.
<nixternal> 0.41-0ubuntu4 is the version?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> I'm packaging 0.41.1-0ubuntu1 right now.
<nixternal> doc/en/index.docbook your issue?
<nixternal> hrmm, if it isn't validating and causing the build to crash, then how did 0.41-0ubuntu4 build? did you cheat it?
<ScottK> This is the first time I've touched a docbook file in my life.  I can spell XML, but only barely.
<nixternal> haha
<ScottK> I didn't do it.
<ScottK> It looks like the man pages haven't been touched in two years.
<ScottK> I assume they validated two years ago and something changed in the toolset.
<nixternal> well the docbook files in the version I have are fine
<nixternal> paste the validation error if you can
<ScottK> Sure.
<nixternal> it is failing locally and not on the build server is it?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I haven't uploaded yet.
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> ahh, I am willing to bet it is <refnamediv>
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32448/
<nixternal> grr Tonio_ :)
<nixternal> ok, there has got to be something different in your docbook then there is in mine
<ScottK> Hmm
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> interesting...I can build the version I have just fine
* nixternal needs your source
<nixternal> just copy klamav.1.docbook to pastebin
<ScottK> Well something is up because I got a clean one from the 41 source and it didn't error.
<nixternal> good deal
<ScottK> I'm getting the modified one for you now.
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32450/
<ScottK> nixternal: ^^
<nixternal> got it
<nixternal> OK..it does it here too
* nixternal investigates
<ScottK> And I think I see what it is now.
<ScottK> I am a muppet
<nixternal> <para><para>
<nixternal> on line 66, do </para>
<ScottK> That's the muppet line.
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> and then it works like a charm
<ScottK> I stared and stared at that and didn't see it.
<ScottK> Looked at it in the pastebin and BAM it lept out at me.
<nixternal> hehe, validation errors are erroneous anyways
<ScottK> One related question...
<ScottK> In pbuilder it whines it can't get the dtd.
<ScottK> Is that going to be a problem on the buildds?
<nixternal> nope, it is going to do it there as well
<nixternal> buildds do not have internet connections, so they can't grab DTD info
<nixternal> they still build though
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32451/ is the pbuilder error
<nixternal> that is weird
<nixternal> I don't get those with my pbuilder
<nixternal> but you will see those in the buildds
<ScottK> I checked and the page with the dtd is in fact there.
<nixternal> hehe, it better be there, otherwise the doc server would die tonight
<ScottK> Just checking all the options.
<ScottK> So I don't need to sweat that?
<nixternal> not in buildds you don't...pbuilder I am a little weary with though
<ScottK> Well I just lit off the new klamav version on my laptop and it didn't catch on fire.  That's something.
<nixternal> lol
<jussi01> morning everyone
<RAOF> Evening jussi01
<RAOF> Want to check out a nearly complete xgl package? :)
<jussi01> RAOF: hmmm, I dont use xgl... but ill have a look...
<RAOF> jussi01: 
<RAOF> jussi01: code.launchpad.net/~raof/xserver-xgl/ubuntu-raof
<jussi01> cant grab it yet as imupdating and no bzr on my system, in a little while...
<jussi01> RAOF: grabbing it now...
<jussi01> RAOF: i have it now...
<RainCT> good morning
<norsetto> morning
<amachu_> hi guys
<amachu_> am amachu from ubuntu tamil team
<amachu_> interested to contribute to the KDE team of MOTU
<elkbuntu> hmmm.. no mjg in here to worship
* coNP is interested how to bump standards-version
<amachu_> elkbuntu: means?
<elkbuntu> amachu_, http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html
<amachu_> can he help me on this?
<geser> amachu_: the KDE people hang around in #kubuntu-devel
<amachu_> okie...
<elkbuntu> amachu_, no, but we now have someone with authority publicly saying automatix is capable of blowing up the world, listing over 2 dozen reasons why it's bad
<amachu_> :-)
<amachu_> i am looking for a motu mentor 
<amachu_> :-)
<amachu_> in kubuntu basically
<Nightrose> amachu_: you should come to #kubuntu-devel and ask there - but on weekends it is very quit there - maybe you can try during the week
<amachu_> Nightrose: okie 
<amachu_> thank you
<coNP> Some MOTU please review magyarispell (Hungarian spell checker) on REVU http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6330
<StevenK> persia!
<persia> StevenK!
* Fujitsu celebrates mjg59's Automatix analysis.
<Fujitsu> Hi Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> heya Fujitsu, how's it going?
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Yes, that's a good read.
<Hobbsee> wow, nice review of automatix!
<StevenK> "You people suck, here is why you do"
<elkbuntu> yep
<StevenK> In other news, gtk2hs sucks, too.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Not altogether bad! Better since reading mjg59's post, though.
<Hobbsee> hehe, yeah
<RainCT> Can someone merge ~rainct/ubuntu-dev-tools/dev into ~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk please?
<TheMuso> RainCT: What changes have you made?
<TheMuso> And have you made sure you have the latest trunk changes?
<Kmos> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6327 -> can someone check this one ?
<Kmos> it fix the builds at ubuntu
<Kmos> it's not building the package
<Kmos> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7567284/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.stfl_0.8-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<RainCT> TheMuso: yes it's the latest (downloaded yesterday and merged this morning with your commit)
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> RainCT: Ok, I'll merge now.
<persia> Kmos: I'm now a little confused.  What do you want examined?  Why 0.8-2 doesn't build?  Whether 0.15-1ubuntu1 should be uploaded?
<RainCT> ok, thanks
<Kmos> persia: 0.8-2 and others vesions.. like the newest one on debian can't be synced, because debian/rules is bugged
<Kmos> so i've prepared the package to got it uploaded
<persia> Kmos: Ah.  It FTBFS for me :)
<Kmos> it doesn't build on i386, amd64, sparc, nothing on ubuntu
<Kmos> i've also sent a patch to the maintainer..
<Kmos> to fix it in next versions
<persia> Kmos: Your new package FTBFS for me as well.
<RainCT> TheMuso: Changes are: Finish the README, unify all script headers, improve what-patch and check-symbols, rewrite suspicious-source
<Kmos> changelog: 
<Kmos>   * Fixed debian/rules with CFLAGS not placed correctly. Thanks to Adam
<Kmos>     Conrad. Now it builds fine in all archs.
<Kmos> :)
<TheMuso> RainCT: Yeah saw that, changes are going up now.
<persia> Kmos: That's what it says in the changelog.  Still, FTBFS here.
<Kmos> persia :-)
<coNP> MOTUs: please review magyarispell (Hungarian spell checker) on REVU http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6330
<Kmos> persia: you can approve it ?
<Kmos> !ftbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftbfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<persia> coNP: You've outstanding lintian/linda errors for that upload.  You'd do best to address those first :)
<Kmos> it should appear
<persia> Kmos: Yes, but I won't because it cannot be built locally for me.
<Kmos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FTBFS
<coNP> persia: REVU lintian errors, none @ my home
<coNP> persia: but I try to fix them
<Kmos> persia: why not ?
<coNP> However it is quite bad that you run lintian, correct errors, upload package... and get errors again :(
<Kmos> persia: not with a machine with pbuilder? =)
<persia> Kmos: True, but the buildds and I run sbuild.
<persia> coNP: I'll take a deeper look then.
<Kmos> persia: it builds fine with pbuilder
<coNP> persia: okay, sorry. But in general we should consider using the same version of lintian on REVU.
<persia> Kmos: Yes, but it doesn't build here, which is as close as I've been able to construct to the actual buildds, so I have no confidence that it will build there.
<Kmos> persia: what's the error?
<persia> Kmos: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6327
<Kmos> ok
<Kmos> persia: what command do you use to build it?
<persia> Kmos: sbuild -A -d gutsy stfl_0.15-1ubuntu1.dsc
<Kmos> thx
<Kmos> persia: mailto not set ?
<persia> Kmos: Could I please have a little more context for that?
<Kmos> kmos@bash:~/packages/stfl$ sbuild -A -d gutsy stfl_0.15-1ubuntu1.dsc
<Kmos> mailto not set
<persia> Kmos: Ah.  You probably need to configure it :)  I recommend https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<Kmos> thanks
<coNP> persia: fixed. Only NMU and unknown distro is what lintian complains about now.
<persia> coNP: Excellent.  I'll take a fresh look now.  Thanks.
<coNP> Thank *you* :)
<Kmos> persia: can you tell someone else to try it.. i'll not try with sbuild, too much work when I've pbuilder that worked always fine and after in buildds
<persia> Kmos: I'm not anyone else's manager.  You could ask someone else.
<Kmos> coNP: can you test it ? =)
<Kmos> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6327
<persia> coNP: Looks OK to me, with one additional minor point.  On the other hand, you'll need core-dev sponsorship for upload.
<coNP> persia: Hmm. You are right. I have overlooked this. :)
<coNP> Thanks for reviewing, I try to fix the minor point and look for someone at -devel.
<persia> coNP: Good luck.  Also, the build output is entirely in magyar nyelv.  If that's a locale adjustment, it might do well with a patch.  If it's just upstream being lazy, no need to change anything.
<coNP> It is upstream. It is Hungarian spell checker, I think it is not a problem.
<coNP> "Hungarian".l18n(hu_HU) = "magyar nyelv"
<Kmos> oh god :)
<persia> coNP: Not really a problem then :)  I just feared that there might have been a local locale adjustment in the code somewhere.
<coNP> Kmos: pbuilder is fine, sbuild cannot be installed for now, Hash Sum mismatch. Sorry
<Kmos> persia: i think it's really a problem in sbuild
<Kmos> coNP: very thank you
<persia> Kmos: Perhaps, but the buildds run sbuild, so you may encounter it there as well.
<TheMuso> coNP: Whats the package
<coNP> Kmos: you should check with sbuild, once you can install it
<coNP> TheMuso: which package? :)
<TheMuso> I have a sbuild setup.
<Kmos> TheMuso: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6327
<coNP> Oh, it is Kmos's problem. ^^
<TheMuso> oh ok
<coNP> TheMuso: persia has already checked, I don't think it is worth running it if you don't plan to try to fix it as well.
<TheMuso> ok
<Kmos> :(
<persia> Actually, running it on !amd64 might be a good test.  The specific compiler error I encountered might be architecture-related.
<TheMuso> Well I have i386 her.
<TheMuso> here
<Kmos> me too
<coNP> Then it might be not pbuilder/sbuilder but i386 / x64 related.
<TheMuso> I doubt very much that it is a pbuilder/sbuild issue.
<Kmos> persia: you've amd64 ?
<persia> Kmos: Yes.
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/~serpentine-dev/ -> python coders, this project needs your help.
<Kmos> so how can I fix it, if I don't have amd64?
<coNP> As usual: buy a new computer :)
<Kmos> hehe
<Kmos> i've a laptop core2duo but with i386 also
<Kmos> with gutsy
<persia> Kmos: You should be able to fix it with -fPIC.
<Kmos> persia: it has -fPIC on the start of debian/rules
<Kmos> that the problem also at i386
<Kmos> and it's fixed now, with help from infinity
<Kmos> CFLAGS += -fPIC
<persia> Kmos: The FTBFS I am reporting is the lack of -fPIC.  The problem with 0.8-2 is that the syntax of the makefile is not correct.
<Kmos> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/stfl-0708031345/stfl-0.15/debian/rules
<coNP> Can some core-dev review / sponsor my magyarispell REVU upload (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6332), please?
<persia> Kmos: I see that.  Perhaps it's not getting exported cleanly?
<tsmithe> hi - could someone upload ubuntustudio-sounds from revu again, this time fixing a licensing quibble (as the diff at http://revu.tauware.de/diff.py?upid1=5990&upid2=6292 will show) - the revu page is at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6292
<TheMuso> tsmithe: Are you sure this is ok to go in this time?
<tsmithe> thanks
<tsmithe> TheMuso, hehe yes. or at least it fixes the last issue pitti had with it
<tsmithe> he didn't point out any others
* TheMuso sighs.
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> I'll upload again.
<tsmithe> thanks
<_MMA_> tsmithe: So you talked to pitti and found out what he meant by "stanza"?
<tsmithe> well, it was in the rejection e-mail from him; it just took some time for it to come down the rather small hotel pipeline
<_MMA_> k
<Kmos> anyone here knows how to run a pbuilder amd64 on my i386 arch machine ?
<Fujitsu> Kmos: -ENOTSUPPORTED
<Fujitsu> i386 can't run amd64 code.
<persia> Fujitsu: amd64 hardware, i386 distro.  Not even in a chroot?
<StevenK> Surely it depends if the processor can do long mode.
<Fujitsu> i386 machine...
<StevenK> Kmos: Try adding --debootstrapopts --arch amd64 . I run on amd64 natively, so it's definetly a possibility that the 32 bit kernel running won't be able to deal with 64 bit pointers being thrown around.
<Fujitsu> Um, yeah, i386 kernel will *not* like that.
<StevenK> Your processor might not want to enable long mode from protected, either.
<Kmos> hmm
<Kmos> and i've a core2duo (64-bit) laptop with ubuntu gutsy i386 installed
<Kmos> there i can try the --debootstrapopts --arch amd64
<Kmos> it should work
<StevenK> It probbably won't, but try it anyway.
<Kmos> so i'll have a big problem
<Kmos> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6327
<Kmos> i need to fix this.. persia can't run it on amd64
<Kmos> i386 is fixed
<StevenK> Install a small amd64 install?
<persia> Kmos: If nothing else, you could try a dual-boot, if you can get 5GB or so free on a disk.
<Fujitsu> 5GB!?
<Kmos> persia: i can even kill my gutsy and download a amd64 version =)
<Kmos> and upgrade this feisty to gutsy :D
<persia> Fujitsu: Sure.  I've yet to find a package I can't build in a 5GB environment, with only base and build-essential installed.
<Kmos> so i'll have two gutsy's with i386 and amd64 for testing 
<Kmos> =)
<Fujitsu> Or even just install an amd64 kernel and modules?
<Fujitsu> persia: 5GB is rather overkill.
<persia> Fujitsu: Depends on the package, I guess.  Perhaps I'll try a smaller slice size.  What do you use?
<coNP> I should only use the "requestsync" script if I am a MOTU, right?
<Hobbsee> coNP: you can use it with -s
<persia> coNP: If you're running the gutsy version, there's a -s option for non-MOTUs.
<Fujitsu> If I were in Kmos' position I would probably give it 2-3GiB... 5GiB for a full desktop environment, perhaps.
<coNP> Thanks Hobbsee :)
<TheMuso> tsmithe: ubuntustudio-sounds uploaded... hopefully for the last time.
<tsmithe> yes - thanks :)
<tsmithe> (i hope so too)
<persia> Fujitsu: Hmm..  5GB does a full desktop, but I just assumed I might need that for some of the builds.  I'll try something smaller: perhaps I can squeeze another release in.  Thanks.
<Fujitsu> Some huge things might need more, but I've not run out of space.
* TheMuso uses 3GB LVs for sbuild.
<TheMuso> With another 5GB spare at least on the LVM partition.
* StevenK has 175Gb kicking around on his LVM partition.
* persia needs new hard drives, less data, or no mirrors.
* coNP needs a core-dev sponsor, becoming a MOTU and much more patience :)
<persia> TheMuso: 6333 FTBFS for me.  Are you sure about debian/install?
<TheMuso> persia: I'll have a look.
<TheMuso> oh of course.
<persia> TheMuso: Also, it looks like there's an extra i in the postrm
<TheMuso> ugh just uploaded to revu again. Let me check.
<geser> persia, TheMuso: ardour is now in binary NEW
<TheMuso> geser: I saw.
<TheMuso> Thanks heaps.
<persia> geser: Thanks a lot.  With that and ubuntustudio-default-settings, I think we have all the pieces.
<TheMuso> persia: Going up to revu again...
<TheMuso> Ok should show up soon.
<persia> TheMuso: lintian reports gconftool-used-in-maintainer-script.
<TheMuso> persia: Well its a schema file. I just copied what is done in other apckages such as gnome-panel.
<TheMuso> I'll need to look further into that then...
<persia> TheMuso: It's only informational.  lintian suggests gconf-schemas or update-gconf-defaults instead.
<TheMuso> Right
<TheMuso> persia: gnome-panel-data does the same thing, so I am not concerned.
<persia> TheMuso: OK.  I'll let it go for now, but I still don't think it's good (and don't like it for gnome-panel-data either).
<persia> TheMuso: 6335 advocated.  Have fun.
<TheMuso> persia: Well take that up with seb128
<persia> TheMuso: Yeah, I know.  Still :)
<TheMuso> persia: Thanks
* Hobbsee unsubscribes u-u-s from that darned flash bug.
<Hobbsee> yay, sanity prevails!
<coNP> What is the standard way to ask for a main sponsor? 
<coNP> (I cannot subscribe u-m-s for REVU)
<vil> -join 3cairo
<vil> oops
<ScottK> Good $TIME_OF_DAY all.
<siretart> coNP: there is a launchpad group for that
<mohammad> Hello, how should a beta version of a package be named? would someone please guide me?
<ScottK> Hello mohammad.
<ScottK> It looks like you are getting close with Zekr.
<ScottK> What's the package name/version going to be one it's released?
<mohammad> it is not for the Ubuntu repositories. anyway: zekr/0.6.0 beta2 
<mohammad> ScottK ^
<ScottK> For a Debian/Ubuntu package I would number that 0.6.0~0beta2 because ~ comes before - in the Debian version numbering order.
<ScottK> The the release would be 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 for Ubuntu or 0.6.0-1 for Debian.
<ScottK> mohammad: On another note, did you understand the comments on the copyright issues with the zekr-extras package?
<mohammad> ScottK: I will split the package as emmet.hikory asked with another name. we are still working on the copyright issues.
<mohammad> ScottK: and how shoud I name the src directory? zekr-0.6.0 or zekr-0.6.0+beta2 ?
<mohammad> or  zekr-0.6.0~beta2
<ScottK> mohammad: Do you want to be able to have people have multiple versions installed side by side or have a smooth upgrade path to the final release?
<ScottK> Actually, nevermind.
<ScottK> I'd do  zekr-0.6.0+beta2.
<mohammad> ScottK: smooth upgrade path to the final release
<ScottK> I thought it over, and you do want the package dir to be unique for each release (beta or not).
<ScottK> Same thing with the tarball.
<lamont> mohammad: zekr-0.6.0~beta2 unless the release is going to be 0.6.1
<Nafallo> | uniq :-)
<lamont> ~ comes before NULL
<lamont> - separates parts
<lamont> ScottK: ^^
<ScottK> Hi there lamont.
<ScottK> Didn't notice you hanging out here.
<lamont> mohammad: and when you unpack the source with dpkg-source -x, it'll be zekr-${UPSTREAMVERS}
<lamont> no matter what you called it in orig.tar.gz
<lamont> ScottK: generally I don't
<lamont> and then sometimes I do.
<ScottK> Well there is where all the fun it.
<lamont> most recent excuse for being here was dumping a list of bashism-in-rules packages on the channel...
<ScottK> Packaging new crack whenever we feel like it.
<lamont> and all the traffic is here too.. :-)
* lamont hasn't packaged something new in, lesse......
<lamont> .... since march 26
<ScottK> Well we could definitely use more help from experienced maintainers like you with reviewing new packages and helping people learn to help out.
<lamont> I have been known to do that from time to time
<ScottK> mohammad: I would listen to lamont.  He is very knowledgeable.
<ScottK> Cool.
<lamont> ScottK: so to beat a dead horse...  1.0~beta1 is less than 1.0 is less than 1.0-1
<mohammad> thank you lamont and ScottK :)
<lamont> OTOH, in about 3 minutes, I get to go put goopy stuff on a roof.
<ScottK> Yeah.  How's the temperature outside?
<lamont> 86.4
<ScottK> But it's a dry heat.
<lamont> it spreads much better the hotter it gets.
<lamont> not that dry of heat...  not that wet either... maybe I'll sling weather and get the RH.  maybe I won't
<ScottK> I'm currently trying to figure out by clamav-freshclam ignores the system clamav version if different version is installed for the user even it's run as Root.
<ScottK> And it's the system freshclam that's running.
<lamont> (it's very convenient that alpha < beta < rc...)
<Nafallo> ...rc > final ;-)
<lamont> Nafallo: not if you use ~alpha, ~beta, and ~rcN
<Nafallo> :-)
<lamont> and s/final//
<Nafallo> I know
* lamont is currently playing with util-linux 2.13~rc2-6{,ubuntu1}
<ScottK> lamont: How many times have you recompiled your kernel today?
<lamont> ScottK: the uploaded source from last night finally started building about 9:30.  it's about done
<lamont> given that it failed last time because the kernel build scriptage doesn't tolerate old kernel builds of the same upstream version in the parent directory, I think there's hope for it
<ScottK> That being ~ an hour and a half ago where you are?
<lamont> yeah
<lamont> kernel build time is ~ 2 hours on hppa
<ScottK> I think there have been 3 kernel updates now since I last rebooted my Gutsy system.   I think I'll do that and see how it goes.
<lamont> and it's now to the point where it died last time....
<lamont> it's mostly been lpia stuff
<nixternal> ScottK: the kernel updates will destroy your system
<ScottK> nixternal: Will it catch on fire?  I want to watch...
<nixternal> sure
<ScottK> lamont: If lpia stuff is breaking your hppa kernel build, that just sounds ... wrong.
<nixternal> i am typing this from the new kde keyboard....who wants to do the MIR for it? ScottK it even does irssi tab complete and wikies ;)
<nixternal> 12
<lamont> ScottK: lpia and hppa stuff
<ScottK> nixternal: Have you done an MIR before?
<ScottK> lamont: Oh.
<lamont> and it's not breaking my build
<lamont> my build started out broken
<nixternal> ScottK: yes
* nixternal is being lazy
* ScottK has done one already too, so doesn't need practice.
<nixternal> I just upgraded kvkbd to 0.4..so now it is resizable, and has a num pad layer which is nice
<ScottK> Maybe coNP wants to learn how to do a MIR?
<nixternal> it could definitely use a better systray icon
<nixternal> well, I am going to wait for his next update before I do the MIR, or mentor someone on doing one
<nixternal> I want to get the macros in first before the MIR
<ScottK> Get all the crack in while you can still upload it.
* coNP is back
<coNP> ScottK: what is a MIR?
* coNP has failed to do lighttpd
<coNP> nixternal: what is a MIR?
<coNP> Mir (Russian:  peace) was a Soviet (and later Russian) orbital station.
<coNP> I guess it is a main-inclusion-request.
<nixternal> lol, yes, Main Inclusion Request :)
<ScottK> Mail In Rebate
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> that too I guess
<AndyP> hm sam hocevar wants to make debian/copyright machine-interpretable
<ScottK> Why?
<AndyP> to spot incompatibilities easier, i think
<AndyP> http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat
* ScottK looks.
<coNP> Interesting.
<sommer> ScottK: what's happenin
<ScottK> Seems reasonable, but will require patience.
<ScottK> sommer: Trying to figure out why clamav freshclam gets the local clamav version wrong if you have one installed for the system and one for the user.
<ScottK> That and package Klamav 0.41.1.
<sommer> I filed a bug #130405 with a debdiff for python-clamav using 0.91.1.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130405 in dapper-backports "python-clamv backport for clamav-0.91.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130405
<ScottK> sommer: Maybe you'd like to help coNP out with getting some lighttpd security fixes packaged.
* ScottK looks.
<sommer> sure, I've used lighttpd a little.
<ScottK> Perfect.
<sommer> I did have a question about python-clamav.  The version in dapper uses a cl_scanbuff function that is no longer in libclamav.
<sommer> they recommend using pyclamd instead.
<ScottK> I saw that.
<sommer> is there a package for pyclamd?
<sommer> do we need to package it for dapper?
<sommer> I guess I'm a little fuzzy on if that falls under "new" functionality.
<ScottK> It doesn't exist in Ubuntu.
<ScottK> Backporting new packages is no problem at all.
<sommer> ah...I guess that answers that.
<ScottK> There's no regression risk.
<ScottK> Python packages are pretty easy, maybe you could find it and package it.
<sommer> sure I'll take a crack at it.  
<ScottK> Ping me for a review when it's ready.
<sommer> should that be packaged for gutsy first?  since it's new.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Once it's in Gutsy, a backport should be no problem, just be mindful of version dependencies in Dapper when you package it.
<sommer> great...I'll need to read up on packing before attempting, but I should have something sometime this week.
<nixternal> I kind of like that Copyright proposal
<ScottK> I do too, but I think he underestimates the scope.
<ScottK> It's only useful for standard licenses.  
<ScottK> First step would be to add more licenses to the system.
<ScottK> As a long term idea, I think it's a good one.
<coNP> ScottK, sommer so you think you want to backport instead of a security release?
<sommer> coNP: can you catch me up on what you're working on?
<coNP> I was told if I wanted to do some security update.
<coNP> I wanted but I am neither familiar with security updates nor with lighttpd
<coNP> So I am in the starting phase, not really knowing what and how to do
<ScottK> coNP: No, security update.
<ScottK> Well sommer uses lighttpd, so maybe you can work together on it.
<coNP> Yes. That would be cool.
<coNP> I should have chosen a package I am familiar with. For my first security one.
<nixternal> security updates can be fairly easy at times...how I go about doing it is cherry picking the svn repo of where the security fix is located...and then I find the code they added to fix the security issue, and then get to creating some patches
<coNP> The problem is I'll only have time for this from tuesday on...
<ScottK> nixternal: coNP already found the code, it's just a question of packaging it.
<ScottK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityUpdateProcedures
<nixternal> ahhh
<coNP> Oh, the packaging part is quite easy.
<nixternal> hehe, the smaller the debdiff, the better
<coNP> Then I must have mistunderstood some parts
<ScottK> OK.  Let's review...
<nixternal> otherwise keescook will hunt you down..and you don't want that :)
<ScottK> Where are we on this coNP?
<coNP> I tend to over-complicate things in my head.
<coNP> I have some links from where I can get the patches.
<sommer> if you package it up I'd be glad test it.
<ScottK> sommer: Which releases are you running?
<sommer> I've got access to machines running dapper, feisty, and gutsy tribe2.
<sommer> I mean tribe3.
<coNP> Wow.
<ScottK> sommer: First thing I think we should do is get the SRU for lighttpd in Dapper out.
<coNP> So I start with dapper.
* coNP has to find his links
<ScottK> sommer: Would you please have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lighttpd/+bug/68401, install the dapper-proposed version and then say in the bug if it works?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68401 in lighttpd "Cannot remove the lighttpd pkg from Edgy Eft" [Medium,Fix committed]  
<ScottK> If we can get that out, then that's one less version to patch.
<sommer> sure
<ScottK> coNP: I'd suggest start with Feisty while we get the Dapper SRU published.
<coNP> Okay. I think once we discussed that
* coNP did an xchat update but it is too late, I have to grep through my logs...
<coNP> Some core-dev please-please mentor me magyarispell Hungarian spell checker (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=6332)
<ScottK> coNP: Is that a new package or an update to a package?
<coNP> Update magyarispell
<coNP> Persia has already reviewed it, but it is in main.
<ScottK> Right.  I'd suggest ask in #ubuntu-devel.  I don't see any core-devs active here right now.
<ScottK> !weekend of course though.
* coNP did. Should I file a bug in LP?
<ScottK> I don't know what the Main process is.
<ScottK> I'd just ask on #ubuntu-devel on Monday.
<coNP> Siretart said LP has a group for that but I have to file a bug to assign a REVU upload.
<coNP> So I'll better wait. :)
<sommer> just tried the proposed lighttpd package on dapper and it worked fine for me.  
* sommer commented the bug as well.
<coNP> Sorry I have to go now. If I can find the links during the weekend I might try to finish.
<coNP> If not, next week.
<coNP> Bye everyone
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<ScottK> sommer: Thanks.
<sommer> no problem
<ScottK> I just marked it MOTU verification done, so now the archive admins will publish it.
<blueyed> I want to update a package (kleansweep), but the upstream source is tar.bz2 and .orig.tar.bz2 does not seem to get recognized by debuild. Should I repack the original source?
<fdoving> bunzip2 and gzip -9 the .tar
<norsetto> blueyed: in case you need a reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/CommonPackagingMistakes/ChangingTheOrigTarball
<blueyed> Thanks, fdoving and norsetto: I've now used bunzip2 kleansweep-0.2.9.orig.tar.bz2 -c | gzip -9 -c > kleansweep-0.2.9.orig.tar.gz - ok?
<blueyed> The wiki says there should be a get-orig-source entry in debian/rules, which is not there yet. Should I add it?
<blueyed> However, the upstream download link is: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/download.php?content=28631&id=1 - therefor already a watch file would not work.
<ScottK> blueyed: It's not required.
<norsetto> blueyed: one or the other, not both
<blueyed> I can't do any of it easily, can I? Because the filename for get-orig-source would change and I had to parse it from the wget response. And "watch" does not work, because it seems to need a page where it can search for links to releases.
<norsetto> blueyed: if you look at INSTALL you will see that upstream always uses bz2, and tonio changed it to gz (ok, it could also have mentioned it in the changelog.....)
<blueyed> norsetto: I cannot find a reference to "we always use bz2" in INSTALL. However, I've now converted it also to gz and it works.
<Daviey> Hey.. anybody seen imbrandon for a while?
<ScottK> Only briefly.
<norsetto> blueyed: in INSTALL upstream gives instructions on how to unpack the tarball.....
<ScottK> sommer: The Dapper lighttpd update has been published in dapper-updates by the archive.  Once it builds, you should get it as .3.
<ScottK> Thanks for helpingout.
<blueyed> norsetto: "tar xjvf admin/scons-mini.tar.bz2"? anyway. No problem anymore :)
<sommer> cool...anytime.
<rainct> is there any manpage editor beside manedit and gmanedit?
<ScottK> sommer:  That means for the Security update we only have 3 fixes to do, not 4.
<ScottK> rainct: I usually use KATE.
<rainct> ScottK: but kate is just a normal text editor, or?
<ScottK> But then I'm odd in that I prefer raw nroff to having to learn a new tool.
<rainct> well I guess the best is just write it as docbook
<norsetto> ScottK: you just show your age.....
<ScottK> Yeah, well I am ancient and all that.
<norsetto> blueyed: bug 130421 -> you should upload the package to REVU not attach a debdiff, its a new upstream version 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130421 in kleansweep "New upstream version 0.2.9" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130421
<blueyed> norsetto: I've though revu is for new packages, not new versions?!
<norsetto> blueyed: since its not a merge/sync, it is a new package to all effect (just look at the size of that debdiff)
<norsetto> blueyed: look at it this way: there is a new orig.tar.gz
<ScottK> blueyed: If it's a new Debian revision, use a debdiff.
<ScottK> If it's a new upstream with a new tarball, then REVU.
<blueyed> This package is not in debian, it's ubuntu only. Ok, I'll then add it to REVU.
<ScottK> And then provide a URL in the bug.
<blueyed> Ok. Someone should now re-sync the REVU uploaders keyring :)
<ScottK> Don't see any admins around, maybe they are reading the channel quietly.
<blueyed> Now dpkg-source fails: http://pastebin.com/d20c6494d - any idea what's wrong?
<blueyed> Seems to be related to that I've build the package from there and "clean" is not really cleaning.
<blueyed> yes. I've added rm -f po/*.gmo to the clean target.
<rainct> hm.. I'm thinking since some days that perhaps I could try to write a book (well, rather a document, don't think it would get that extensive) in Catalan about getting involved with ubuntu (introduction to Launchpad, different ways to contribute to ubuntu, some words about the Catalan LoCo and then focus on MOTU, explaining how it works, the basics of packaging, and some examples and explaining particular tasks and a how to get further into it, and
<ScottK> rainct: I understand that one of the existing English Ubuntu books is available under a Free license, maybe you could start with translating some of that.
<desertc> rainct: what a nice idea.  there are books on so many other hobbies, why shouldn't contributing to a linux distros get their a book.  maybe just an extensive webpage
<ScottK> blueyed: This is also why you should always build your binaries in a pbuilder/sbuilder/chroot, etc.
<ScottK> If you build in your regular environment, you never know for sure if you have a clean source at the end of the process or not.
<ScottK> Not to mention the fun that comes when you mess up your debian/rules and install something in /etc instead of debian/packagname/etc.
<kingnothing> can anyone point me in the direction of the code for the window list applet on the panel?
<geser> it's in /usr/lib/gnome-panel/libwnck-applet.so from gnome-panel
<kingnothing> thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2007-08-05
<rainct> good night
<bddebian> Heya gang
<RAOF> Yo, bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya RAOF
<eggwarmer> I'm new in here, how do I get involved in some development?
<RAOF> The best way is to find a bug in a package you care about, and fix it :)
<xtknight> eggwarmer, what do you plan on doing?  bug fixes, triaging, etc?
<eggwarmer> What is triaging?
<eggwarmer> Bug fixes most likely?
<xtknight> eggwarmer, sorting out bugs, finding duplicates
<xtknight> assigning packages, getting people to reproduce it
<xtknight> helping the perosn debug it.
<eggwarmer> Oh, well I'm a developer in C, Python, and java.
<RAOF> So, you've got a whole bunch of options.
<xtknight> but anyone can fix bugs and get those uploaded without being a member 
<RAOF> You could help an upstream project, which helps us.
<eggwarmer> I submitted a few bug myself to Launchpad, but their most upstream things.
<RAOF> Well, you can *fix* those bugs, if you like :)
<eggwarmer> Humm, I'll have to look into that, I was under the impression I had to be assigned something.
<RAOF> Attach patches to your bugs, or even better, debdiffs, and they'll go into the packages.
<RAOF> Nah.  Noone here is assigned *anything*.
<RAOF> Some people have upload privileges to the archives (the MOTUs), but you don't need that to help.
<eggwarmer> I see I will first need to get more accustom the deb build process.
<RAOF> Not necessarily.  Just code patches are useful.
<RAOF> But you probably will want to get used to the packaging process, yes.
<eggwarmer> You mean generated with diff?
<RAOF> Yes.
<eggwarmer> OK, got it.
<RAOF> Get the source (apt-get source packagename), fix the bug, diff it :)
<eggwarmer> I had and still have an issue with an X driver, maybe I'll look into that.
<RAOF> Woah.  If you're able to hack on X drivers, please go ahead!
<eggwarmer> Well I've been a UNIX geek for over 15 years, I could probably do something useful.
<RAOF> :)
<eggwarmer> Well in this case the drive used to work fine until I installed Fiesty.
<eggwarmer> driver*
<RAOF> Yay, regression!  git-bisect! :)
<RAOF> Stupid Xsession won't let me pass parameters.  Gah!
<eggwarmer> I was using a Mandriva release before that.
<eggwarmer> Yup, I'm betting something was merged out or clobbered.
<RAOF> Probably.  Should be easy(er) to fix, then.
<eggwarmer> That's what I was thinking, but it would be nice to have the branch history to see what was done when.
<RAOF> Yeah, you'll probably want to grab the source from upstream git (gitweb.freedesktop.org)
<RAOF> That'll get you the revision history.  They should have tagged the various releases.
<eggwarmer> Great I'll look into it.I've never used git, so I guess I'll have to learn.
<eggwarmer> RAOF thanks!!!
<RAOF> eggwarmer: NP :)
* RAOF hits Xsession
<white> ajmitch: hey, can you write an email to the debian melbourne list and tell us, when you are coming and when you want to catch up?
<ajmitch> sure, once I arrange time off from work & flights
<white> !info cacti gutsy
<ubotu> cacti: Frontend to rrdtool for monitoring systems and services. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6j-1 (gutsy), package size 936 kB, installed size 3612 kB
* ajmitch laughs at some of the replies to mjg59's automatix review
<ajmitch> 'Ye, Automatix is great.
<ajmitch> Were just dealing with elitest guru's who like to make life hard and swear by anything easy being "a lesser" form.'
<white> someone wants to sync cacti from unstable
<ajmitch> you do
<white> ajmitch: i am just a communication device ;)
<ajmitch> I presume that it's only just been uploaded?
<white> it is already in the pool
<ajmitch> since it looks to be the same version in sid
<white> there should be an NMU
* ajmitch apt-get updates
<white> !info egroupware gutsy
<ubotu> egroupware: web-based groupware suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.106-2.dfsg-3 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 40 kB
<white> someone wants to sync egroupware as well :)
<ajmitch> nah
<white> ajmitch: yes ... CVE-2007-3155 :)
<ubotu> Unspecified vulnerability in eGroupWare before 1.2.107-2 has unknown impact and attack vectors related to ADOdb.  NOTE: due to lack of details from the vendor, it is uncertain whether this issue is already covered by another CVE identifier. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-3155)
<white> oh that stupid bug can also look for CVEs? nice
<white> s/bug/bot/
* ajmitch is mildly allergic to egroupware
<white> ajmitch: you should definetely not use it
<ajmitch> 15:51 < stub> Launchpad is going down in 15 minutes for scheduled database maintenance
<ajmitch> LP will be down for a few hours
<white> well let's do some serious studies. See you later :)
<ajmitch> alright, see you later :)
* Fujitsu hides from the /. thread on mjg59's Automatix analysis.
<Fujitsu> I probably should get around to unbreaking vnc4server at some point :(
* elkbuntu notes how much the comments to her blog have cooled since she put up the 'automatix is like speeding' analogy
<Fujitsu> O_o
<joejaxx> elkbuntu: it was on slashdot :P
<joejaxx> Fujitsu: :P
<elkbuntu> joejaxx, hmm?
<joejaxx> automatix
<joejaxx> was
<joejaxx> which is a shame
<Fujitsu> Why?
<joejaxx> was has slashdot come to
<elkbuntu> mjg's blog post, yeah
<joejaxx> Fujitsu: it seemed kind of weird to me
<elkbuntu> it only took 3 goes to get it up the firehose, and took a regular to post for it to actually get through
<joejaxx> keescook: when you have a minute i would like to talk to you about apparmor :P
* StevenK appears
<Fujitsu> Hi StevenK.
* StevenK waves.
* Fujitsu hopes the official TB statement isn't far off.
<StevenK> It be nice if the offical TB statement was agree with Matthew's statement, Automatix is teh suck or so.
<Fujitsu> Something like that.
<Fujitsu> Some of the responses are... odd.
<joejaxx> n/win 4123
<joejaxx> bah
<ajmitch> 4123?
<joejaxx> ajmitch: that was a typo
<joejaxx> it supposed to be /win 412
<cbx33> hey ajmitch 
<StevenK> Still, /win 412 is a little disturbing.
<StevenK> I will have on average 8 windows open in irssi.
<Fujitsu> More than a little.
<Fujitsu> I have... 27
<StevenK> It seems I'm not a hard-core IRCer. :-P
<joejaxx> StevenK: lol
<joejaxx> :P
<ajmitch> hello cbx33 
<ajmitch> 412 is beyond disturbing
* StevenK watches a merge of kino test build.
<joejaxx> 01:37 Irssi uptime: 205d 14h 47m 12s
<joejaxx> hahaha
<joejaxx> irc ftw :)
<StevenK> joejaxx: Are you every IRC network that exists, or something? :-)
<StevenK> Are you on, even
<joejaxx> i am on 17
<Fujitsu> Aw, only 15 days... that's what happens when server rooms need to be demolished :(
<Fujitsu> O_O
<Fujitsu> 17!?
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> 17 irc servers
<ajmitch> and do you actually get anything done, or just idle in far too many channels?
<joejaxx> no i get stuff done :)
<joejaxx> most of the channels i am in i actually do stuff others i idle
<joejaxx> idle /watch
<joejaxx> like #ubuntu-devel
<joejaxx> there is really no reason for me to say anything in there except to watch
<StevenK> Fujitsu: The server room got demolished? Then where will the servers live?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: In an old office until the new one appears.
<StevenK> Poor servers.
<Fujitsu> Rather.
<joejaxx> StevenK: they used datacenterexec :P
<joejaxx> `datacenterexec`*
<StevenK> Fujitsu: They're rack-mount{ed,able}?
<Fujitsu> StevenK: No.
<StevenK> Heh
<Fujitsu> Just a lot of towers. Big towers.
* StevenK wishes rack mountable gear wasn't so expensive.
<Fujitsu> Mhm.
* StevenK kicks off nine rebuilds.
<Fujitsu> LP will probably eat them.
<StevenK> I'm test building them, not uploading them.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<StevenK> In related news, I can't talk to Launchpad.
<StevenK> Is it during that 5 hour outage? I never did the math.
<Fujitsu> LP is down for another 4 hours or so.
<Fujitsu> That was my point with the eating thing.
<StevenK> Ah
<Fujitsu> Now, imagine if Canonical had their way, and this was a shutdown of the entire FOSS world.
<StevenK> Now now.
<StevenK> No need to be like that.
<Fujitsu> Aw, why not?
* StevenK taps his fingers, waiting for his machine to finish building stuff.
* cbx33 wonders if 404main could be improved at all?
<cbx33> anyone used it?
<elmargol> Hi I'm currently working with the guys from gnunet. And did the packaging for the current version (0.7.2.b) on feisty. The package maintainer for debian is somehow very busy. (he lacks the recent 2 versions). How are chances that i can upload the current version to gutsy?
<Fujitsu> elmargol: ~1
<elmargol> ?
<elmargol> the current version on gutsy is not working anyway.
<StevenK> elmargol: Fujitsu means your chances are very good.
<tuxmaniac> until when is the launchpad under maintanence?
<StevenK> Another 4 hours or so.
<tuxmaniac> oh ok. thanks StevenK 
<RAOF_> Aww, yeah.  Take that, Xauth!
<RAOF> Alright!  As soon as launchpad's back up, I've got an xserver-xgl package to push on unsuspecting MOTUs!
<StevenK> Nooooooooo!
<RAOF> Bwa ha ha!
<DarkMageZ> don't blame raof... blame ati
* ajmitch blames RAOF 
<RAOF> I really need to get a buildd to watch /var/incoming.
<RAOF> Blame the new mesa, which breaks our existing Xgl build.
<StevenK> RAOF: Have a look at Seveas' blog, he was talking about Falcon doing that.
<Burgundavia> RAOF: is XGL even still developed?
<RAOF> StevenK: I kinda saw that ish in falcon.  Where *is* Seveas' blog, anyway.
<RAOF> Burgundavia: Yes.  A little bit.  It's kinda a release away from being finished :)
<Burgundavia> hasn't it been merged into the mainline X.org anyway?
<StevenK> RAOF: http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2007/08/03/package-build-coordination/
<RAOF> No?
<DarkMageZ> aiglx was merged. xgl was the hack that started the entire fad
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: Hack, long term X solution.  What's the difference? :)
<RAOF> Run via cron?  Bah!  Run via a python wrapper watching /var/incoming with inotify!
<DarkMageZ> RAOF, yeah. that truth hurts.
<Burgundavia> ugh, yay for hacks
<DarkMageZ> ick @ hacks
<DarkMageZ> proper working solutions ftw :)
<RAOF> Really, the only hack there is the need for an underlying X server.  At least as far as I'm aware.
<StevenK> RAOF: Running with an inotify on /var/incoming looks sensible. Maybe suggest that to Seveas?
<Burgundavia> "the only hack was to weld an entire new frame onto your car"
<Burgundavia> should run fine, don't worry about it
<StevenK> Burgundavia: Sounds like giving a Volkswagen Bettle a V8 by "installing" it on a trailer attached to it.
<RAOF> StevenK: I may offer to implement it.  python-pyinotify is awesome.
<StevenK> RAOF: Yay!
<Seveas> StevenK, falcon now uses cron to look at $incoming, using inotify is in the todo but I didn't want to turn falcon into a daemon yet. I'll probably write a small-ish C daemon that does it and calls falcon 
<Amaranth> i thought dput could run a command
<RAOF> ...It can, can't it.  At least something.
<Amaranth> that's what the pbuilder custom repo howto has it do
<RAOF> Amaranth: Linky?
<RAOF> Amaranth: Also, want to test an Xgl package? :)
<Amaranth> ahah!
<Amaranth> Seveas: post_upload_command = mini-dinstall --batch
<Amaranth> in your dput config
<Amaranth> you can make dput run falcon to update the repo when you put stuff in it
<Seveas> Amaranth, yeah, i'm not going to support that with falcon :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: why not?
<Amaranth> better than cron or inotify
<Seveas> (although it actually already supports it: post_upload_command = falcon build -i foo.dsc
<Amaranth> RAOF: does it actually have any changes other than a mesa update?
<Seveas> Amaranth, post_upload_command won't work if you only support ftp/http uploads
<RAOF> Amaranth: A bunch of shiny new xsession files?
<Amaranth> RAOF: meh
<Amaranth> RAOF: got a ppa for it? ;)
<RAOF> Not until launchpad's back up :(
<Amaranth> oh, right
<RAOF> Seveas: Any particular reason to write a C daemon rather than a python one?
<Seveas> RAOF, it'd be smaller
<Seveas> falcon itself uses quite a few python libabries, making it big
<RAOF> True.  Oh, yeah.  falcon needs 2.4, too, so you won't be sharing that memory with other instances.
* RAOF takes this opportunity to set up falcon on his build box.
<Seveas> well, if python-newt has been fixed in gutsy, I'll move to 2.5
<Seveas> RAOF, wait with that if you don't mind
<Seveas> for autobuilding you need beta 3, which isn't out yet
<Seveas> (will be done tomorrow, today is birthday of my fiancee :))
<RAOF> Fair enough.
<Seveas> hence, I'm off
<RAOF> Happy birthday, by proxy!
<RAOF> Hobbsee!!!
<Hobbsee> hiya RAOF!
<Fujitsu> Hi RAOF, Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hi Fujitsu 
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I'm waiting on launchpad to allow me to drop a huge pile of Xgl on someone.  Want to poke it into activity with your long stick?
<RAOF> :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: not overly :P
<Fujitsu> LP should be back in about 10, no?
* Kmos LP is back
<Fujitsu> Yay, Soyuz is back on too.
<white> !info kdegraphics gutsy
<ubotu> kdegraphics: graphics apps from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 64 kB
<white> you might want to sync kdegraphics with sid, if   CVE-2007-3387 is not fixed in ubuntu
<ubotu> Integer overflow in the StreamPredictor::StreamPredictor function in gpdf before 2.8.2, as used in (1) poppler, (2) xpdf, (3) kpdf, (4) kdegraphics, (5) CUPS, and other products, might allow remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a crafted PDF file. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-3387)
<geser> gnomefreak: are there any plans to update iceape in gutsy? the debian changelog mentions several fixes security issues since the verison in gutsy
<RAOF> Ladies and gentlemen!  For your veiwing pleasure: #Add auth record for Xgl
<RAOF> Or not
<bluefoxicy> Geeze
<RAOF> https://code.launchpad.net/~raof/xserver-xgl/ubuntu-raof is ready for actual review
<bluefoxicy> I was at 4% CPU usage and my CPU scaled down
<bluefoxicy> from 1.9GHz to 1.8GHz   >:|
<RAOF> :)
<bluefoxicy> anything over like 6% puts me at 1.9GHz  >:|  I filed a bug on this ages ago, with a fix.  (Which I just re-applied to my system and now I'm staying at 1.0GHz until I NEED it)
* RAOF now switches to "ping every couple of hours like a good bot" mode.
<gnomefreak> geser: yes we are waiting on calendar as mike from debian plans on adding it back
<gnomefreak> geser: i will ping asac on monday to see if he talked to mike yet about it.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: most people wont be insane enough to touch xserver-xgl
* gnomefreak wonders what would cause debian/tmp to be empty :9
<white> gnomefreak: debhelper? (installing it into debian/$binary_package)
<gnomefreak> white: i dont see why that would change from one build to another just different upstream versions
<white> gnomefreak: different build system?
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> looking at output to see why it purged it atm
<gnomefreak> i take that back maybe upstrem did change the way it builds
<bluefoxicy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Linux-2.4-oops-sparc.jpg  O_O
<bluefoxicy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Linux-2.6-oops-parisc.jpg  O_o
<Nafallo> lol
<ScottK2> Good morning all.
<Hobbsee> morning ScottK2 
<geser> Hi ScottK2
<ScottK2> Hello Hobbsee and geser.
<AndyP> hey ScottK2 
<ScottK2> Hi AndyP
<ScottK2> Would it be wrong for a package to remove a copy of the same program from /usr/local when it's installed?
<AndyP> i think it would be wrong
<AndyP> if the user wants to use their own local installation we shouldn't touch it
<ScottK2> The particular case I'm thinking of is clamav.
<ScottK2> You can use the klamav gui to download, compile, and install a /usr/local version.
<AndyP> well that sounds a bit wrong to me too :)
<ScottK2> Which could be useful when package backports lag, but I'm thinking when the packaged version catches up, the /usr/local one is OBE.
<ScottK2> It has it's risks.
<AndyP> mm
<ScottK2> OTOH, we are about Freedom and not constraining people.
<ScottK2> We debated this in the last Kubuntu meeting and determined that for Clamav it made sense to allow it.
<ScottK2> Just as an example, if clamav 0.90.2 had released a week later, we would have released Feisty with no virus DB updates.
<AndyP> i just know that the debian policy (and fhs) frowns upon putting anything in /usr/local. i don't think i'm experienced enough to know where the rules can be bent justifiably
<ScottK2> Well the version in /usr/local isn't put there by the packaging system.  That's what /usr/local is for.
<ScottK2> The question is if there is an obsolete version there, what can I do about it.
<AndyP> ah i see
<ScottK2> Maybe the solution is to patch the freshclam version check to look in both and suggest to the user they get rid of the obolete version.
<ScottK2> obolete/obsolete.
<AndyP> sounds sane enough
<ScottK2> AndyP: How's your C?
<AndyP> sketchy :)
<ScottK2> Better than mine then.
<ScottK2> I can sort of read it if it's well commented ;-)
<yosch> hi everyone
<ScottK2> Hi yosch
<yosch> trying to dput stuff on revu I get a "connection refused"
<ScottK2> Well I'll investigate the code and see what I can figure.
<yosch> anybody feels like helping me with this?
<ScottK2> yosch: Have you uploaded to revu before?
<yosch> ScottK2: no, first time, but I think I followed all the stuff in the REVU wiki page
<ScottK2> How long ago did you join the contributors of packages to universe team and is you GPG key on your LP account?
<yosch> ScottK2: I'm in the team, got my dput.cf configured...
<ScottK2> How long ago?
<yosch> ScottK2: 2007-03-18
<ScottK2> OK.  That's plenty of time.
<ScottK2> Please copy/paste the exact dput command you used.
<yosch> dput -d revu ttf-euterpe_1.0-1_source.changes (I have other targets in my dput.cf)
<yosch> I get "File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 996, in do_open
<yosch>     raise URLError(err)
<yosch> urllib2.URLError: <urlopen error (111, 'Connection refused')>"
<ScottK2> Odd.
<StevenK> yosch: Which means REVU is down/broken.
<ScottK2> The web end of it is up.
<StevenK> Unless your revu config is wrong/broken.
<ScottK2> Why don't you pastebin the revu part of your dput.cf.
<yosch> StevenK: I have what's on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<yosch> ScottK2: which pastebin?
<ScottK2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ScottK2> or whatever.
<yosch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32618/
<yosch> do I need a specific version of dput?
<yosch> is the service working for other folks?
<ScottK2> No one else has complained, but no one else has uploaded recently either.
<StevenK> yosch: I'm worried you don't specify a method.
<yosch> I've got a bunch of font-related packages ready to go (from the Debian fonts team too)
* ScottK2 sits back and lets someone who knows what they are doing help.
<yosch> StevenK: true, the method's missing in revu block but I have it in the default block, trying that
<StevenK> ScottK2: I don't know what I'm doing either. :-P
<ScottK2> yosch: Maybe pastebin the whole thing.
<ScottK2> StevenK: More than me.
<ScottK2> I doubt it would make a difference, but my dput.cf doesn't have the last two lines that yours does yosch
<yosch> ScottK2: and you dput is which version?
<ScottK2> I have, at one time or another, dput to REVU with dapper, edgy, feisty, and gutsy versions.
<ScottK2> I think it's 0.9.2.28ubuntu1 or there abouts now.
<ScottK2> So that'd be roughtly 0.9.2.20 - 28 that I've used.
<AndyP> if the connection is being refused at the urlopen level i doubt it's a dput version problem, unless the port number changed between versions or something *shrug*
<yosch> trying to sync my version
<yosch> AndyP: more of an authentication thing then, how is the auth supposed to happen?
<ScottK2> yosch: What happens if you ping revu?
<StevenK> It isn't, it uses anonymous FTP.
<AndyP> yosch: doesn't even seem to be reaching the authentication stage (have to open a connection first)
<yosch> ping and http react normally
<ScottK2> yosch: Why don't you pastebin your full dput.cf.
<ScottK2> Looks like that last upload to revu was ~12 hours ago.  Not unusual.
<Kmos> soyu
<yosch> OK, solved: simply had to put method = ftp and passive_ftp = 1 (duh!)
<yosch> guess I simply need to wait for the first email with my revu credentials then?
<yosch> ScottK2, StevenK: sorry about the noise, should have checked my conf a bit more closely. thanks for the help
<ScottK2> No problem.
<StevenK> What he said. :-)
* norsetto wonders who doesn't like a hot lazy Sunday afternoon ....
<norsetto> it was a hot lazy Sunday afternoon until Scott kicked norsetto's ass with his last package.....
<ScottK2> Heh.
<ScottK2> This is how you learn.
<ScottK2> BTW, Not describing how the tarball was built was a significant defect in the package that you inherited from the person who did it before you.
* StevenK sorts out the ten packages that need to be touched due to the new libquicktime.
<ScottK2> Only ten, that'll take what, 5 minutes for you?
<StevenK> From 4 building and 6 failing, I think I'm up to 9 building and 1 failing.
<StevenK> Not quite, I've spent, uh, like 2 hours so far.
* StevenK isn't quite the deity ScottK2 makes him out to be.
<ScottK2> I'm reviewing ubuntustudio-default-settings.
* StevenK tries to the make the tenth package love him too.
<StevenK> Given it seems to be calling a 21 argument (!) libquicktime function wrongly, I'm not sure it will.
<ScottK2> TheMuso: ubuntustudio-default-settings uploaded.
<ScottK2> See you all later.
<norsetto> ScottK2: if the previous maintainer was an ubuntu person, should we actually use the XSBC-Original-Maintainer field?
<ScottK2> Yes.
<norsetto> ScottK2: ok,thx, see you later
<geser> if the maintainer field already contains an ubuntu address then there is no need to change it to XSBC-O-M
<Hobbsee> geser: depending on how one interprets the maintainer mangling spec
<Hobbsee> geser: and the concept of group maintainership
<Hobbsee> that being said, though, i tend not to change ubuntu addresses
<justinwray> norsetto: If you can't get a current (so called stable) version of an application built do we every allow "snapshots" or "betas" etc. into the repo?
<norsetto> justinwray: it depends: how often is the CVS updated? Is the application reasonably bug free? Is it actively developed?
<justinwray> norsetto: Well this snapshot is from the about three weeks ago, and they seem to have a new snapshot every month or so.  However the last "stable" release was Sept. 2006.  It does seem to be reasonably stable though, and not a lot of reported bugs, most of the changelog include features, and code re-writes, etc.
<norsetto> justinwray: well, then you have your answer
<justinwray> norsetto: Thank you :-)
<norsetto> justinwray: np
<Hobbsee> justinwray: you'll get hit by UVF soon.  but of course, there are exceptions
<Hobbsee> justinwray: which package?
<justinwray> gaim-xfire
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> not currently in ubuntu
<justinwray> Its an Xfire protocol addin for Gaim/Pidgin
<Hobbsee> justinwray: should be fairly easy to get exceptions for, then
<Hobbsee> imo
<norsetto> Hey justin, which of the two is Mr. Hyde?
<wrayjustin> At friends at, his router kicked the bucket.  (He lives in the middle of no where)
<norsetto> Hobbsee: still around?
<Hobbsee> norsetto: somewhat, yes
* norsetto wonders if hobbsee does ever sleep....
<Hobbsee> norsetto: real soon now.  :)
<norsetto> Hobbsee: just wanted to report back on the couple of task you assigned me; just bug me when you have 5 min.
<Hobbsee> norsetto: woot :)
<Hobbsee> norsetto: go for it
<norsetto> ok, lets start with turkey
<norsetto> you can check it out in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/turkey/+bug/129742
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129742 in turkey "[ftbfs]  turkey ftbfs on gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<norsetto> I also send the patch to Debian, in case they want to accept my ITA
<norsetto> only one issue: it is now an hard dependency on the java jvm, which makes it to non-free (debian) and multiverse (us)
<norsetto> but the package still build without java and can run (in non gui mode) without java
<norsetto> s/java/sun
<Hobbsee> nice work
<norsetto> so, we could consider making it a reccomended (or even suggested) dependancy
<Hobbsee> yep
<norsetto> I'm thinking of having an echo somewhere in rules saying "to run in gui mode etc. etc. sun jvm etc. etc." and having the sun jvm only recommended
<Hobbsee> unsure about recommends, and components
* Hobbsee --> bed.  night all
<norsetto> sleep it over; its just to make Debian happy in case they accept my ITA so we can keep in sync
<norsetto> g'night :-)
<nuke13> Hi 
<dothebart> hy...
<dothebart> i'm trying to set up an gutsy chroot for compiling on amd 64
<dothebart> edgy feisty and dapper worked all well... but, in gutsy i get:
<dothebart> Error in select()Unpacking libx11-data (from .../libx11-data_2%3a1.1.1-1ubuntu3_all.deb
<dothebart> over and over... what am i supposed to do?
<dothebart> ommitting screen doesn't work allso...
<Monk-e> Can anybody tell me why debhelper does a 'cat configure.sh>configure' if it (sometimes) finds a configure.sh file? (or actually pbuilder does it, but debhelper sets it up afaik)
<dothebart> hm, typing reset without a screen arround it seems to fix it...
<RainCT> somebody knows what the file with the keyboard layout is?
<norsetto> ScottK: thx for your patience; I hope 6345 is good to go now
<ScottK> norsetto: I'll have a look.
<norsetto> ScottK: thx, really appreciate it
<ScottK> norsetto: Check the comments.
<norsetto> ScottK: it was changed from 0.17.0008 to 0.17.0011
<norsetto> ScottK: while the original package was 0.15
<ScottK> So shouldn't the version reflect the version? \
<ScottK> Let's say next week they release a 0.17.0012 that fixes a critical error.  What would be the version for that?
<norsetto> ScottK: the major version, but the minor? Also 0.15 was for a minor 011
<ScottK> I'd say that was a mistake.
<ScottK> It should be the exact version.
<norsetto> ScottK: anything else?
<ScottK> It's still building, but not so far.
* norsetto wonders why the package had so many mistakes yet it was uploaded.....
* norsetto stops wondering and start working
<ScottK> norsetto: You also need a call to dh_installdocs to install the debian/copyright file.
<norsetto> ScottK: correct, its not installed
<norsetto> ScottK: I blindly assumed that the package, being archived, was correct (good lesson.....)
<ScottK> I think that's it.
<ScottK> BTW lintian on the .deb showed the copyright file wasn't there.  You should alwasy run lintian/linda on both the source and all the binariers.
<ScottK> binaries even.
<norsetto> ScottK: yes, but the debian/copyright covers for that
<norsetto> ScottK: also Linda complained abot the Build-Depnds....
<ScottK> Right, but it's debian/copyright that wasn't getting installed.
<norsetto> ScottK: OK, my fault, I understood the error to be for the upstream copyright
<ScottK> Which now that you mention it you don't have one of those...
<norsetto> ScottK: indeed .... its in debian/copyright .....
<ScottK> No, you can't do that.  The upstream tarball MUST contain a full verbatim copy of the license.
* norsetto wishes adam was around....
<ScottK> The won't go through NEW since it's an existing package, but if it did, the archive admins would reject it.
<ScottK> They are, I believe, pickier about that than they used to be.
<ScottK> So just make a copy of MPL 1.1 in a file called COPYING and roll that into your tarball.
<ScottK> And add that to the description of how you made the tarball in debian/copyright.
<norsetto> ScottK: hmmmmm, would that be ok?
<ScottK> I checked the code and it says in the code it's MPL 1.1 and you are constructing the tarball, so yes.
<norsetto> ScottK: ok, will do
<ScottK> I also note that the header in the code lists some guy named Mark Shuttleworth as a contributor to the extension.
<ScottK> ;-)
<norsetto> ScottK: yeah, he paid the ransom ....
<ScottK> You wanted a learning experience....
<norsetto> ScottK: oh man, did I learn ....
<norsetto> ScottK: but, in truth, I feel bad since I wasted (again) your time
<ScottK> norsetto: Part of what I'm investing my time in is making new MOTUs.  If you learned, it's not a waste.
<norsetto> ScottK: if I ever do this again, kick me twice (well, make it thrice...)
* RAOF finishes reading backscroll, and starts spruiking xgl again: https://code.launchpad.net/~raof/xserver-xgl/ubuntu-raof
<ScottK> norsetto: Uploaded.  Thanks.  
<norsetto> ScottK: ooppsss.....
<ScottK> ?
<norsetto> ScottK was changing the copyright file :-(
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-28
<RainCT> SolarWar: commented
<SolarWar> login at main page?
<SolarWar> thanks RainCT  :)
<RainCT> SolarWar: Ah, and the last paragraph in the -dbg package (the "This package contains..") is usually separated by a white line. Write a line like " ." (a space and a point) before it to achieve this.
<RainCT> geser: thanks
<Jazzva> any special bug states for sru? Confirmed and unassigned?
 * RainCT has only done 3 SRU's so far and doesn't know the bug states yet :P
<Jazzva> these are my 2nd and 3rd... or 3rd and 4th :)
<RainCT> btw, XHTML/CSS question: does someone know how to have, in the same line, some text aligned on the left and some on the right?
<SolarWar> RainCT, where can i find out how to re-prioritize a package?
<RainCT> I tried with  display: block; text-align: right;  for the right text, but it is displayed on the line below (even with margin and border = 0)
<Jazzva> RainCT, I think "Confirmed" is right :)
<RainCT> SolarWar: just add "Priority: extra" to the -dbg's stanza
<SolarWar> okie thanks
<RainCT> SolarWar: the Priority setting in the Source stanza applies to all binaries, but you can still override it on each of them (the same is valid for Section)
<Awsoonn> how might I run only the preproccessor on a c++ file?
<geser> RainCT: have you tried two divs with float:left and float:right?
<geser> Awsoonn: gcc -E
<Awsoonn> domo~
<RainCT> geser: I don't like that ;P
<geser> RainCT: alternatively you could abuse a <table>
 * RainCT dislikes that even more :P
<RainCT> well I guess I'll have to do with the floats then.. :(
<RainCT> (it's to add a "show/hide help" link to show/hide the blob on REVU's main page)
<geser> RainCT: example http://paste.ubuntu.com/31069/
<RainCT> geser: oh, that wasn't necessary. but thanks :)
<Wubbbi> Hello. I try to uploade something on REVU, but I always get ask for a Passwort for wubbbi@revu.ubuntuwire.com. I dont know what it was. And I have never set this e-mail adress
<Wubbbi> can noone help me?
<Wubbbi> :(
<coppro> REVU has changed recently
<coppro> try logging in with your Launchpad account
<Wubbbi> allready done
<Wubbbi> I'm logged in
<ryanakca> How could I get debhelper 7 in Hardy?
<coppro> ryanakca, download and install packages from the intrepid repos
<ryanakca> coppro: thanks
<Wubbbi> coppro: what to do now?
<coppro> have you joined the REVU Uploaders group?
<Wubbbi> yes
<coppro> just today?
<Wubbbi> since 2 hours
<coppro> can we get a resync anyone?
<coppro> if no one replies, try again tomorrow, the keyring should be synced up
<Wubbbi> the keyring will be synced up automatik?! Or isn't this like this?
<RainCT> coppro: the revu-uploaders group isn't used anymore
<RainCT> Wubbbi: that seems like your dput configuration is wrong
<coppro> oh
<coppro> I wasn't sure how far the updates extended
<Wubbbi> RainCT: let me show you ...
<RainCT> coppro: the migration to OpenID is complete since yesterday - keys are now synced at log in :)
<RoAkSoAx> RainCT, and the upload procedure is the same as before?
<Wubbbi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31086/
<RainCT> RoAkSoAx: Yes, but NCommander is working on a "Import from PPA" feature which will provide an alternative way to upload packages
<RoAkSoAx> RainCT, oh cool :)
<RainCT> Wubbbi: that's wrong :)
<Wubbbi> ???
<Wubbbi> xD
<RainCT> Wubbbi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31088/
<Wubbbi> but I need this "method          = ftp"
<RainCT> Wubbbi: yes, but as anonymous user
<Wubbbi> now its works :D thx a lot! :D
<RainCT> you're welcome :)
<RainCT> Wubbbi: you've debuilded it as a native package
<RainCT> (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/plasmoid-teacooker-0807280230/lintian)
<RainCT> I'm off now good night
<Wubbbi> RainCT: good or bad?
<nixternal> hey, on revu.ubuntuwire.com I am only listed as a coordinator, could someone with the power fix that so I can do some REVU Coordinator work?
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> xD
<RAOF> nixternal: Have you merged your accounts?
<ScottK> Wow.  I've done a lot more uploads than I thought.
<ScottK> Looking at emgent's list.
<nhandler> ScottK, I was surprised when I saw the list too. I had no idea I had prepared so many patches.
<emgent> moin ScottK :)
<ScottK> Heya.
<ScottK> emgent: Does your list include syncs or just actual uploads?
<emgent> grab all in intrepid-changes
<emgent> include syncs too
<superm1> what's this list?
<nhandler> superm1: http://thc.emanuele-gentili.com/utu.php
<nhandler> It shows the top uploaders for Intrepid
<superm1> i'm lagging i guess.  45 packages....
<awmcclain> I'm trying to test my package before I upload it to my PPA, but for some strange reason, pdebuild is failing. It's giving me 'make: dh_testdir: Command not found'. Is the virtual environment looking for a deb helper command that isn't installed?
<Hobbsee> heh.  i got to 61.
<StevenK> awmcclain: You don't have a Build-Depends on debhelper?
 * nhandler has 126 uploads
<awmcclain> StevenK: Ah... I bet that's the problem. Upstream was changed, and I bet he forgot it. Thank you.
<awmcclain> oh, no
<awmcclain> Actually, it's in there, in both packages: debhelper (>= 4.1.40)
<awmcclain> Any other thoughts?
<Sikon> Oh, how I hate canned responses.
<Sikon> They may save time, but they create a sense of detachment.
<emgent> moin ogra
<emgent> nice changelog in ltsp second upload hehehe :)
<slytherin> geser: there, by any chance
<Awsoonn> when I request sponcering for main, should I leave myself as assigned to the bug?
<slytherin> Awsoonn: assign no one, subscribe main-sponsors
<awmcclain> Anything you need to build source should be listed under Build-Depends-Indep, correct?
<RAOF> No?
<slytherin> awmcclain: I think anything you need to run clean target needs to be in -Indep
<RAOF> slytherin: No, the other way 'round.
<RAOF> awmcclain: Is your package arch: all?  If not, you don't have to care.
<awmcclain> RAOF: Bear with me, because I'm operating at the very edge of my knowledge. The reason I ask is because pbuilder complains about unmet dependencies, even though the packages are in the Depends: section of my sub-packages.
<RAOF> awmcclain: If it _is_ arch: all, then anything you need to run the 'clean' and 'binary-arch' and 'build-arch' targets must be in build-depends; everything else in build-depends-indep.
<awmcclain> RAOF: Yes, it is arch all.
<RAOF> You're after: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html sec 7, incidentally.
<awmcclain> Ah, ok. So. Let me see if i have this right. When you build source, it hasn't gotten to the binary-arch sections yet (or it won't, since you're not building binaries).
<awmcclain> Thank you for the link!
<RAOF> Building the source package will only call the clean target.
<awmcclain> Hrm. Could you point me to docs for the default build targets? I think that's what's tripping me up.
<slytherin> RAOF: yes, got confused
<RAOF> awmcclain: That's in the same policy document, but elsewhere.  I'll hunt it down for you.
<RAOF> awmcclain: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-debianrules
<geser> slytherin: yes, I just got up
<awmcclain> thank you, RAOF
<slytherin> geser: I have got some progress on jboss. I was going to submit debdiff but then I realised I removed an extra build dependencies.
<huats> morning here !
<DktrKranz> morning huats
<geser> slytherin: does it help unbreaking the cycle?
<huats> hello DktrKranz
<slytherin> geser: yes it does. I will post the details in bug.
<jmehdi> I've uploaded a new package for Webstrict (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webstrict) but I don't see it...
<slytherin> geser: of course more than one iterations of upload and build will be needed to get everything built.
<Wubbbi> Hello :) Is a Motu online?
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: there are many, any requests?
<Wubbbi> yes
<Wubbbi> can you look at this http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-teacooker and ( If it was ok like this ) Upload it?
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: sure
<Wubbbi> thank you :)
<DktrKranz> but it needs a second review before pushing it
<Wubbbi> no problem
<DktrKranz> oh... it seems nixternal already did a review...
<Wubbbi> ^^ yes but after the review I have change something ( just smaal things )
<huats> does anyone can give a shot at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tktreectrl ?
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: is that ok like I have done it?
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: adjusting things is always ok ;)
<Wubbbi> xD
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: ok when It will be uploaded? I to the Ubuntu Server
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: I'm looking at it right now, I'll comment soon ;)
<Wubbbi> ok
<Wubbbi> thank
<Wubbbi> s
<huats> norsetto: my dear friend !
<huats> how are you ?
<norsetto> huats: welcome back!
<huats> (you know what it means :P )
<huats> norsetto: thanks :)
<norsetto> huats: I know what you are going to ask me, so, let me ask you something before, is it me or you are not calling make clean/distclean at all?
<huats> I was not going to ask you anyting
<huats> :)
<huats> there was no clean target (AFAIR)
<huats> and the distclean was cleaning too much stuffs...
<norsetto> huats: I can see them in the Makefile ...
<huats> when I mean the clean target was pretty empty
<huats> s/when/wgat/
<huats> rrggg
<huats> wgat :)
<norsetto> huats: and distclean?
<huats> it was cleaning too much things it I remember
<DktrKranz> Laney: guidedog given-back, it shouldn't fail now
<norsetto> huats: thats dist-clean
<norsetto> huats: I'd suggest using clean/distclean, note that you can specify what they are cleaning with CLEANFILES and CONFIG_CLEAN_FILES
<huats> norsetto: hum
<huats> I'll have a look
<norsetto> huats: how was the foie gras? I know you didn't resist ...
<huats> norsetto: I know
<huats> I'll have a look
<huats> and regarding the foie gras
<huats> I have been strong...
<huats> and I have resisted
<huats> :)
<huats> norsetto: I have this goal I'll stick to it :)
<norsetto> huats: I shall ask geraldine
<huats> (you can
<huats> I can even give you her email
<huats> ...
<huats> :)
<norsetto> huats: I didn't resist (maybe because I didn't have the goal ;-))
<huats> she is really proud of me
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: commented
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: thx
<huats> I have lost between 11-12kg so far (since 6 weeks :))
<huats> norsetto: the next time you won't recognize me
<huats> ..
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: to long again? -.-
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: so it seems
<norsetto> hutas: gee, you will be the shadow of yourself :-/
<huats> norsetto: there is lot more to loose
<huats> ..
<huats> :)
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: you should limit to 80 characters per line
<DktrKranz> (IIRC)
<norsetto> huats: well, I hope you take it easy
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: and what is in debian/copyright to long?
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: "It was downloaded from http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Tea+Cooker?content=85564
<Wubbbi> ahhh ok fixed. and what is about point 1) ... what does this mean?
<huats> norsetto: sure
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: you put quilt in Build-Depends, but it seems you didn't patch anything, so it can be omitted
<Wubbbi> you mean my 2 uploades with no changes on the source? ... that because I forgott the orgi.tar.gz ;)
<norsetto> DktrKranz: I do it all the time, so that people know that the package is using quilt :-)
<DktrKranz> norsetto: using quilt without a patch (or no 3.0-compliant)? mmmh...
<DktrKranz> norsetto: I *love* quilt, btw ;)
<norsetto> DktrKranz: yes quilt, much better than messing with it every time you need it
<norsetto> DktrKranz: quilt rulez!
<DktrKranz> +1
<DktrKranz> norsetto: I don't like listing b-d when not needed. Ok, patch systems are safe, don't bring in complexity or increase build time, but it is not needed here (and I can force people using quilt under threat later on...)
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: 2) Provide a watch file to catch new upstream versions.  how to fix that? I dont know what you mean ^^
<Wubbbi> just creat a File calls "Watch" in /debian?
<norsetto> DktrKranz: well, its a personal choice, but I can see that its more or less an established practice
<DktrKranz> norsetto: really? I missed something, then :/
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: you can refer to this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/DebianWatch
<RainCT> morning
<huats> morning RainCT
<RainCT> nixternal: have you already got back your admin status on REVU?
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: you can forget about my comment 2), it seems upstream doesn't provide a versioned tarball, so watch file is likely not working properly.
<Wubbbi> ohhh ok
<slytherin> DktrKranz: Wubbbi: in that case a get-orig-source would be useful. Probably svn export will be involved.
 * DktrKranz moves to lunch
<Wubbbi> ok new version is uploaded ... I hope its better now :)
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: better now?
<RainCT> oh, have you seen http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2008/07/23/mark-shuttleworth-launchpad-to-be-open-source-in-12-months ?
<jpds> Yes.
<nixternal> RainCT: ya, merging fixed that, thanks!
<wgrant> RainCT: I saw that just a couple of minutes ago. I wonder why it wasn't publicised more.
<DRebellion> How does one escape a newline (\n) in debian/control? I need to split the Build-Depends: up onto multiple lines because it exceeds 80 chars.
<jpds> DRebellion: Indent the new line with two spaces
<DRebellion> jpds, thanks
<DRebellion> jpds, like this?
<DRebellion> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), libxpm-dev, libfltk1.1-dev (>= 1.1.7),
<DRebellion>   libfreeimage-dev, cmake, docbook, docbook2x
<jpds> DRebellion: Perfect.
<RainCT> (actually, one space is enough)
<DRebellion> RainCT, ok
<DRebellion> Is there a way to predetermine what ${shlibs:Depends} will come up with in debian/control?
<Wubbbi> can Someone look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-teacooker ? Please
<huats> norsetto: back
<huats> :)
<huats> hum
<huats> I just tried to see how things were going with a make dist-clean in the rules
<huats> but it fails...
<norsetto> huats: not make dist-clean, make distclean
<norsetto> huats: you would do a make dist-clean when you want to prepare your tarball (and in your source tree, so you may have quite different stuff in there)
<huats> :)
<huats> (I was quite surprised you mention the dist-clean
<huats> but I was trusting you...)
<huats> (well let's say that I misread :)
<huats> norsetto: it fails the same way...
<norsetto> huats: perhaps pasting the error would help me to understand?
<huats> norsetto: no
<huats> you should be able to understand :)
<huats> ;)
<huats> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31248/
<huats> norsetto !
<huats> ;)
<norsetto> huats: do you have a Makefile when that is called?
<huats> clearly not...
<huats> only the Makefile.in
<huats> (thus is fails...)
<huats> thus it fails
<huats> norsetto: I might need to use the autotools ..
<norsetto> huats: just use a test construct
<huats> ok
<huats> norsetto: ok, so now I use distclean in my rules
<huats> norsetto: anything you see that I should add ?
<huats> norsetto: and btw ready for you classroom ? :)
<huats> (i ill attend it for sure :))
<DRebellion> Hmm, I'm having some trouble with uscan+sourceforge:
<DRebellion> uscan warning: In watchfile debian/watch, reading webpage
<DRebellion>   http://qa.debian.org/watch/sf.php/posterazor/ failed: 500 Can't connect to heanet.dl.sourceforge.net:80 (connect: timeout)
<DRebellion> heanet isn't accepting port 80 connections. Should it be?
<Wubbbi> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-teacooker can a MOTU take a look please?
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: advocated.
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: yes :D thank you very much :)
<DktrKranz> ;)
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: oh... and it seems it's on its way to the archives too :)
<slytherin> DRebellion: for sf.net the urls in watch file should not use any particular mirror. You can find example watch file sf.net on http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<DRebellion> slytherin, I wasn't using a particular mirror. The instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com that I followed rely on qa.debian.org to choose a mirror. The heanet error is passed on through qa.debian.org as an error (hence the HTTP 500 code: "internal server error". Anyway, heanet is back up now - must have been a minor hiccup
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: thats good :D
<slytherin> DRebellion: I still suggest not to use qa.debian.org or any mirror directly. Let SF choose mirror for you.
<DRebellion> slytherin, I used an sf.net/project/file url
<slytherin> good
<DRebellion> ;)
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> standards version is 3.8.0 now, isn't it?
<stgraber> yep
<slytherin> Kopfgeldjaeger2: yes
<goshawk> hi
<goshawk> yesterday i've uploaded a new version of dsss to revu, it has not been processed yet, can someone check it?
<RainCT> goshawk: did you log in before you uploaded it?
<goshawk> no
<goshawk> i'm logging right now
<goshawk> it's have been merged with launchpad
<goshawk> i see
<goshawk> i'm in now
<RainCT> goshawk: yes, and your key is synced once you log in for the first time (revu-uploaders in't used anymore)
<RainCT> hi sistpoty|work :)
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<sistpoty|work> hi RainCT
<goshawk> RainCT: should i upload again?
<RainCT> goshawk: yep
<goshawk> oki
<goshawk> i'll look that my public kay is in launchpad first
<DktrKranz> RainCT: will revu-uploaders team be removed?
<norsetto> folks?
<RainCT> DktrKranz: that's possible
<sistpoty|work> hi towndwellers as well :P
<Hobbsee> can someone unsubscribe u-u-s from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sear/+bug/252394?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252394 in sear "Please sync sear 0.6.3+cvs20080411-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<goshawk> done, uploaded again
 * Hobbsee has no idea about how people think, before requesting sync requests.
<RainCT> goshawk: it's up now
<goshawk> RainCT: thanks.. it should be in the page in few minutes, isn't it?
<RainCT> goshawk: you're welcome. it should already be there (I've run the script manually so that you don't have to wait for the cronjob) :)
<DktrKranz> Hobbsee: done
<Hobbsee> DktrKranz: thanks
<goshawk> RainCT: thx a lot :)
<RainCT> DktrKranz: bah you beat me for some seconds :P
<Hobbsee> RainCT: you can process more bugs then!
<DktrKranz> RainCT: sloooooooow ;)
<RainCT> hehe
<Hobbsee> hurrah!  a correct bug!
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimmie/+bug/252344 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252344 in gimmie "Please sync gimmie 0.2.8-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<RainCT> btw, if someone is bored, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=julius and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=julius-voxforge are looking for review :)
<RainCT> (just don't complain about missing manpages, I'm working on those)
<DktrKranz> RainCT: I'll give you some seconds before unsubscribing u-u-s this time ;)
<goshawk> RainCT: should i be MOTU for commenting other packages?
<DRebellion> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor is also up for review ;)
<norsetto> goshawk: absolutely not
<RainCT> uhh, archive admins have a new icon :P
<goshawk> norsetto: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> we do?  neat!
<goshawk> so if i've time i'll do it
<norsetto> goshawk: thx for helping
<goshawk> and norsetto, i've accomplished all the steps in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted . if my package will be accepted i'll be a MOTU right?
<huats> what can I do regarding a po file that misses a copyright ?
<huats> goshawk: no
<huats> you'll have started
<norsetto> goshawk: hmmm, not quite :-)
<huats> but it takes some time to become one...
<huats> many months...
<huats> :)
<norsetto> goshawk: but you are on the good track
<goshawk> huats: norsetto thx :)
<huats> goshawk: if you are interested the is a process to help you in becoming a MOTU
<norsetto> huats: you cannot do anything, its up to upstream to correct it
<huats> norsetto: ok
<goshawk> huats: can you give mi a link about this process?
<huats> goshawk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring?highlight=(mentoring)
<huats> have a look at that
<huats> :)
<huats> (no no norsetto it is not propagonda )
<huats> :)
<huats> goshawk: you fall in the contributor case...
<goshawk> huats: thx :)
<huats> goshawk: no pb
<huats> if you have any questions just asks them
<huats> norsetto is the guy to know when you are looking for a mentor :)
<goshawk> ok norsetto, i'll pester you :)
<goshawk> ah there is one thing about my package
<goshawk> it provides two executables
<goshawk> dsss and rebuild
<goshawk> is the "rebuild" name too generic?
<goshawk> should i change it?
<goshawk> searching with apt-file i found that no other package is using rebuild
<bddebian> Heya gang
<tuxmaniac> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi tuxmaniac, sorry I bailed on you the other day :-(
<tuxmaniac> bddebian: heh no problem. :-)
<norsetto> goshawk: what does rebuild do and where is it installed? Is there a man page?
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<slytherin> geser: ping
<geser> slytherin: pong
<slytherin> geser: Check jbossas4 bug 184557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184557 in jbossas4 "Circular build-depends, needs initial bootstrapping on the buildds" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184557
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<goshawk> norsetto: rebuild calls gdc, dmd, or lvmdc compiler to build D programs
<goshawk> is' in /usr/bin/rebuild
<norsetto> goshawk: are you upstream for this?
<goshawk> norsetto: no
<norsetto> goshawk: and no man page? There should be a manpage in accordance with the policy
<goshawk> there is no manpage now, i'm doing it
<goshawk> i'm doing it and sending to upstream
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gtkhash <- could a MOTU have a look at this?
<norsetto> There is a beginner's lesson on maintainer scripts in #ubuntu-classroom, will start in about 10 minutes
<DRebellion> norsetto, what are "maintainer scripts"? Do you mean like debian/rules files?
<DRebellion> or dh_*?
<norsetto> DRebellion: attend the lesson and you will discover it ;-)
<DRebellion> hehe
<DRebellion> fair enough
<achadwick> Attend and find out! But no, like postinit and friends.
<geser> DRebellion: {pre,post}{rm,inst}
<DRebellion> ah, ok. never used those before.
<DRebellion> norsetto, I will be there.
<achadwick> *postinst, of course.
<goshawk> norsetto: btw do you know what should i do then?
<slytherin> geser: any comments/suggestions about the debdiff?
<norsetto> goshawk: I'd be tempted to ask you to rename it, it seesm indeed very generic, on the other hand it doesn't seem to conflict with anything else
<goshawk> i've already sent a mail to upstream to rename it in drebuild, so maybe it's time to wait for them, isn't it?
<geser> slytherin: I've just successfully build jbossas4 (or parts of  it :) and testing just now what happens if I try to build libjboss-xml-binding-java
<tuxmaniac> can someone have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gresistor I updated after LucidFox 's comments
<norsetto> goshawk: that would be perfect
<slytherin> geser: cool
<geser> slytherin: if it's going in the right direction I'll upload the debdiff
<slytherin> geser: I hope it is.
<LucidFox> I'm mad. Not in the mood. Don't ping me, please.
 * slytherin stays away from the fox
<norsetto> anybody interested in maintainer scripts and in general about package management feel free to attend the lecture in #ubuntu-classroom, it starts in about 2 minutes
<geser> slytherin: \o/ libjboss-xml-binding-java builds successfully now, and the package contents match those in Debian
<slytherin> geser: :-)
<slytherin> geser: It is upto you to get all the packages out of NEW as soon as possible so we can finish the work withing few days.
<slytherin> NCommander: you are the most wanted person here these days.
<NCommander> What have I broke now?
 * NCommander has been seeing his friend in rehab
<slytherin> NCommander: looks like someone lost his ability to advocate package. :-D
<NCommander> You have to merge accounts to regain that ability
<NCommander> slytherin, so I'm essentially hated by all now though, so thus should give up my dreams of being an MOTU?
<geser> slytherin: jbossas4 uploaded for the first round
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gtkhash <- could maybe a MOTU have a quick look over this now? :o)
<geser> slytherin: jbossas4 is now in the NEW queue
<tuxmaniac> geser: if you dont mind can you check one package? If free.
<DktrKranz> Kopfgeldjaeger2: commented
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> Thank you
<tuxmaniac> DktrKranz: one more? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gresistor
<DktrKranz> tuxmaniac: looking ;)
<coolbhavi> hello everyone
<coolbhavi> what is the right way to update a package? If I follow the wiki page I am getting a build error please help
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> DktrKranz: I don't really understand 1). 2) Do I need a manpage for a binary that does not accept parameters and is pretty self-explaining?
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> Do you mean adding
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> damn
<tuxmaniac> Kopfgeldjaeger2: hehe then you check my binary. I have done it for a similar package. Link above
<DktrKranz> Kopfgeldjaeger2: a simple manpage describing what program does is recommended. For 1), you can look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/posterazor-0807281550/posterazor-1.5.1/debian/copyright for instance, "Copyright:" and below.
<tuxmaniac> Kopfgeldjaeger2: I was also wondering the same things as you are now :-)
<tuxmaniac> Kopfgeldjaeger2: i meant for the manpage
<DktrKranz> well, manpage is not blocking, just best practice :)
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> ok :)
<coolbhavi> here is what I followed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate
<DktrKranz> Kopfgeldjaeger2: point 1) is usually cause of a reject by archive administrators, though.
<coolbhavi> and i downloaded the source package from upstream website
<coolbhavi> http://pastebin.com/m4bf498b7
<coolbhavi> please help
<RainCT> coolbhavi: you've to check all patches to see if they are still necessary or not, remove those which are unnecessary and regenerate the remaining ones against the new source
<DktrKranz> Kopfgeldjaeger2: you may mention yourself in XSBC-Original-Maintainer field too, I forget ;)
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> OK, didn't know that :)
<coolbhavi> RainCT, OK how to do that? I am a beginner please help
<coolbhavi> RainCT, you mean delete the patches which arent necessary in the patch folder
<coolbhavi> RainCT, and rebuild again?
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> DktrKranz: Do you think I also should add a notice about my icon/desktop file in debian/copyright ?
<DktrKranz> Kopfgeldjaeger2: if you're author, yes
<RainCT> coolbhavi: yes, and regenerate the remaining ones against the new source, if that's necessary (as the new version may cause the existing patches to conflict)
<DktrKranz> tuxmaniac: commented
<coolbhavi> RainCT, you are the god... Thanks I was up and down on it from past fortnight
<slytherin> geser: I was away, enjoying coffee. I will keep track of jboss related packages.
<slytherin> geser: Do you have time to review another java based app? It has been pending for long time.
<tuxmaniac> DktrKranz: thanks.
<tuxmaniac> DktrKranz: regarding 1. the homepage says the License as GPL but license check returns LGPL. So we put in LGPL?
<DktrKranz> tuxmaniac: source code is licensed under LGPL, so one of them is wrong :)
 * tuxmaniac always gets caught in licensing problems
<slytherin> does it make sense for an application to have LGPL?
<DktrKranz> both setup.py and gresistor lack copyright headers (the latter is autogenerated, so I guess it's "OK"), but SimpleGladeApp.py is clearly under LGPL
<DktrKranz> tuxmaniac: if I were you, I'd ask upstream about it.
<tuxmaniac> DktrKranz: yes I will. I am now used to this license querying the upstream (and receiving no response :))
<DktrKranz> that's bad
<DktrKranz> (receiving no response, of course)
<tuxmaniac> DktrKranz: two packages hanging in debian mentors like this.
<DktrKranz> with licensing issues?
<tuxmaniac> DktrKranz: yes.
<DktrKranz> mh, they will hardly go into Debian, then :(
<DktrKranz> (and in Ubuntu, of course)
<DktrKranz> Ubuntu and Debian are very strict regarding licensing, but that's not bad or unfair.
<slytherin> anyone to review and sponsor a java app?
<tuxmaniac> DktrKranz: I know and its not right on my part to push either. I respect the *strictness*
<DktrKranz> tuxmaniac: ah... I misread, I'll comment out on REVU
<tuxmaniac> hopefully you misread the licensing part. *grin*
<DktrKranz> tuxmaniac: exactly :)
<DktrKranz> but that's is another problem...
<DktrKranz> tuxmaniac: commented again, but not good news :(
<tuxmaniac> hmm
<tuxmaniac> DktrKranz: I will mail the folks and wait for a response. Hopefully this on e turns positive.
<tuxmaniac> I wonder how fedora takes in all these packages and will find out how they resolved it if they had any
<DktrKranz> tuxmaniac: I hope so, these are really blocking issues. Also, you can ask them to adjust .desktop file
<DktrKranz> I don't know fedora policy, but I know ours. You may refer to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-July/001819.html and following (especially http://ftp-master.debian.org/REJECT-FAQ.html).
<tuxmaniac> DktrKranz: ok thanks.
<DktrKranz> you're welcome :)
<tuxmaniac> DktrKranz: i will have a look into it and ping here if I have any doubts
<DktrKranz> great!
<DRebellion> If any MOTUs have some free time, posterazor in REVU (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor) needs a second advocation.
 * DktrKranz is hot, will take it
<DRebellion> DktrKranz, thanks :)
<DktrKranz> DRebellion: is it related to KDE?
<DRebellion> DktrKranz, no
<DktrKranz> ok then ;)
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> DktrKranz: would this be enough for a manpage? http://pastebin.com/f36a170d9
<emgent> sebner: ping
<DRebellion> Kopfgeldjaeger2, is it really nessecary to list dependencies, when the user would be reading the manpage *after* they install?
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> no, it's not, but it fills the page up ;d
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> so I remove that section
<DRebellion> Kopfgeldjaeger2, don't take my word explicitly, i'm not an MOTU or anything. Just a bit of common sense.
<DktrKranz> emgent: on holiday :)
<DRebellion> Kopfgeldjaeger2, also, I don't think you would need the OPTIONS section, as the fact that it has none is implied in the SYNOPSIS.
<DRebellion> Kopfgeldjaeger2, also, I would merge the AUTHORS and COPYRIGHT sections.
<emgent> DktrKranz: argh ok :)
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> http://pastebin.com/f172acd35
<DRebellion> Kopfgeldjaeger2, you may also want to replace "This program" with "gtkhash". Otherwise, looks good to me.
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> thanks
<slytherin> geser: going home, see you later if possible.
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> DktrKranz: I uploaded a new version to http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtkhash :o]
<DktrKranz> DRebellion: posterazor advocated, I'm uploading it to NEW
<DktrKranz> Kopfgeldjaeger2: looking
<james_w> hi gauthierm
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/
<gauthierm> james_w is psychic :p
<james_w> :-)
<james_w> that's the page that outlines the requirements of an SRU
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<james_w> that one outlines how to get sponsorship
<kdubois> so for pbuilder, the procedure is make a .dsc file the normal way, and then build it with pbuild?
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> kdubois: yeah
<kdubois> and if my package needs dependencies, pbuilder will take care of fetching those on the base pbuilder system image?
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> yes
<kdubois> alright, ill give it a shot, thanks Kopfgeldjaeger2
<DktrKranz> Kopfgeldjaeger2: commented.
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> thanks
<SolarWar> hi, my package is listed under "needs work" however I cannot find any comments associated with its state. in fact i get a "MOD_PYTHON_ERROR" when click the entry of the package (its under the name 'qlix')
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> DktrKranz: Fixed 1,2 locally. I think 3 is because it has implemented translation stuff, but is not really using any translation. Maybe I'll just translate it to German
<DktrKranz> Kopfgeldjaeger2: your choice. Please note only 1) is blocking (but easily fixable), remaining points are just cosmetic
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> So it would be OK if I upload a version that fixes 1 and 3 and correct 3 later?
<DktrKranz> anyway, if you want to fix it with a new upload, I'll ACK it
<DRebellion> DktrKranz, thanks!
<DRebellion> =)
<DRebellion> That's my first package!
<DRebellion> kdubois, you should log each build with the --logfile <file.log> option. That way, when things inevitably go wrong you can easily show other developers.
<DktrKranz> DRebellion: congrats! Anyway, really good job for your first try :)
<DRebellion> NCommander, i just got a mod_python error on revu
<DRebellion> DktrKranz, thanks ;)
<DRebellion> DktrKranz, it's actually not the first package i've started. That would be monkeystudio, which has dragged on since pre-hardy because of the buggy build code....
<NCommander> DRebellion, RainCT was just briefly rolling out a change (if you get us while we're copying files, it does that)
<DRebellion> NCommander, ah ok.
<DRebellion> NCommander, still not working
<NCommander> DRebellion, which page
<DRebellion> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=posterazor
<SolarWar> DRebellion, same here
 * NCommander sighs
<NCommander> DAMN IT RAINCT
<SolarWar> oh wait
<SolarWar> its gone..
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> He must have fixed it
<jpds> Hehe.
<DRebellion> NCommander, yep, it's fixed
<DktrKranz> the power of the "D@MN IT"
<SolarWar> :) yay
<NCommander> :-)
<DRebellion> What happens after my package has been advocated twice (and has a pretty love heart)?
<NCommander> I'm currently working on implementing changes to the details.py page so you can quickly see at a glance the latest changelog entry, and the control file entries
<jpds> DRebellion: It may be uploaded.
<DRebellion> jpds, how long does that usually take?
<jpds> DRebellion: Ususally the second person does it.
<DRebellion> jpds, ok, that would be DktrKranz.
<DktrKranz> DRebellion: it's already in NEW: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+queue
<DktrKranz> so, you have to wait for an archive-admin to check and accept it
<DRebellion> DktrKranz, excellent, thanks again.
<DktrKranz> it will take a few days
<DRebellion> DktrKranz, assuming it gets accepted by the archive-admins, it is now safe from feature freeze, right?
<DktrKranz> DRebellion: absolutely
<DktrKranz> FF will be on late august
<DktrKranz> so, there's still room to accept NEW packages
<DRebellion> DktrKranz, the 18th, i believe
<DktrKranz> it's scheduled on 28th, but we usually stop pushing NEW some days before to allow them to process NEW queue in time
 * norsetto is not looking forward to FF
<DktrKranz> norsetto has motu-release hat in pre-warming
 * sistpoty|work heads home
<sistpoty|work> cya
<DktrKranz> sistpoty reminded me I should move home too!
 * DktrKranz missed the clock
<Kopfgeldjaeger2> hm.. REVU really acts a bit... broken at the moment
<DRebellion> Kopfgeldjaeger2, blame NCommander
<SolarWar> mod_python error is back :(
<slytherin> geser: ping
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys anyone knows where is the irclog of the school session held by norsetto today?
<DRebellion> RoAkSoAx, I don't know if it's been posted yet: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School
<RoAkSoAx> DRebellion, no it is not
<norsetto> RoAkSoAx: it will be announced to the MOTU list
<NCommander> What did I do?
<slytherin> norsetto: see if you find it here - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/07/28/
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, ok thanks :)
<slytherin> RoAkSoAx: oops, that was for you
<RoAkSoAx> thanks slytherin :)
<cody-somerville> :]
 * slytherin off for dinner
<SolarWar> How can I resolve this? Error '425 Security: Bad IP connecting.' during ftp transfer of qlix_0.2.4-0ubuntu1.dsc
<RainCT> SolarWar: fixed, sorry
<RainCT> DRebellion: blame mod_python's cache - else I'd have noticed the problem 1 hour ago :P
<SolarWar> RainCT, no worires
<SolarWar> i think there are stale files from my previous upload
<SolarWar> is there a way to clean it up?
<RainCT> SolarWar: what package is it?
<SolarWar> qlix
<RainCT> SolarWar: yep, removed them. but they shouldn't cause any problem
<SolarWar> RainCT, bad IP :(
<SolarWar> RainCT, http://rafb.net/p/sH0B3k39.html
<SolarWar> and before that I was getting the following error: Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of qlix_0.2.4-0ubuntu1.dsc
<SolarWar> Note: This problem might be caused by files already existent on the server.
<RainCT> SolarWar: dunno.. the incoming directory is clean
<SolarWar> RainCT, that was before you cleared it i think
<RichW> I uploaded my package to my PPA, Where do I find the results? - http://pastebin.com/m2d01c446
<SolarWar> RainCT, now I get the security error i posted
<RainCT> RichW: https://launchpad.net/~username/+archive
<RainCT> SolarWar: I've no idea what that could be, for me it works... Perhaps siretart knows what the problem is?
<RichW> http://ppa.launchpad.net/richies/ubuntu - Says not found
<RainCT> RichW: ~richies
<RichW> Pretty sure nothing is there :)
<RichW> "This PPA does not contain any packages yet."
<crimsun> how long ago did you upload?
<crimsun> the source doesn't build immediately
<soyyo> hi
<RichW> ahh
<RichW> only about 15 minutes or so
<cprov> RichW: check your Richie <RichieS@GMail.com> mbox
<RichW> Ahh thanks
<RichW> I have results :)
<SolarWar> RainCT, very interesting, sometimes it lets me upload a couple files before I get the bad IP connecting error
<SolarWar> just so you know
<SolarWar> :)
<RainCT> SolarWar: yep, I have the .dsc and the .orig.tar.gz here
<SolarWar> hrm, it went through
<SolarWar> it took a couple tries
<SolarWar> thats pretty strange
<RainCT> uhh. did someone archive julius?
<laga> the binary package? yes
<RainCT> laga: What? I mean on REVU, it was marked as archieved
<laga> ah, sorry. i thought you were talking about the PPA
<RainCT> laga: No problem. What is "archieve" supposed to mean related to a PPA? o_O
<laga> RainCT: i figured you had deleted it accidentally
<RainCT> ah
 * SolarWar is now open for some revu comments (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qlix)  :)
 * SolarWar is completely hooked on Gorillaz 
<directhex> gorillaz? how passé
<SolarWar> :( i don't wanna be passé
<SolarWar> directhex, what are you listening to these days?
<SolarWar> how strict are the rules on off topic conversations? :)
<Awsoonn> how can I add a traslation hint for a string?
<RichW> new packages still goes into intrepid?
<DRebellion> RichW, yep
<RichW> any really good ones?
<NielsE> I've made af fix to bug 248186, it fixes a dependency issue on gdc wich is in the gcc-defaults source package, gdc is in universe, but gcc in main, where should I get my fix sponsored?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248186 in gcc-defaults "gdc is not installable gdc-4.2 (>= 0.25-4.2.4-1) is needed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248186
<RainCT> NielsE: ubuntu-main-sponsors
<directhex> solarion, the last albums i bought were coldplay, muse, and unkle
<NielsE> RainCT: thanks
<directhex> SolarWar, ^^
<Awsoonn> better yet, is there a way to make a string not show up for translation?
<SolarWar> directhex, got it
<silwol> hi MOTU!
<silwol> I am currently packaging navit for the openstreetmap team
<silwol> which is a suitable way to get the openstreetmap map data on the pcs so that it is easy to use?
<RichW> silwol: Looks nice, good luck :)
<geser> slytherin: pong
<silwol> should i create packages which contain the map data (huge!) or should I create scripts which allow downloading after installing them?
<slytherin> geser: pm?
<geser> sure
<RainCT> silwol: how huge is 'huge'?
<silwol> well, depends on the region you want to install
<RichW> Ive seen 300MB+ packages in ubuntu.
<silwol> I think europe has about 500mb
<silwol> but the data is getting more and more
<RainCT> silwol: better go with the scripts then, but make that discoverable to users
<silwol> and another thing: how do I update the config file?
<RichW> A small gui utility would be nice (for downloading maps), python maybe.
<silwol> it's an xml file which I will place in the /etc directory.
<silwol> it does not allow inclusions as far as I have seen for now.
<RainCT> silwol: dpkg should take care of that
<silwol> so dpkg should edit the config when I add or remove maps?
<RainCT> ah
<silwol> In my opinion it would be the best to have a directory like apache does with mods
<Laney> silwol: You can use debconf to prompt to download maps or not in the postinst.
<Laney> might be a nice solution
<silwol> Laney: but I guess it would make sense to keep an entry in the application menu as well because the maps change quite frequently
<Laney> silwol: Oh yes, that definitely makes sense too. I'm just thinking that when someone installs such an application, they might want the data to be installed with it
<silwol> where should the map data go if it is installed by a script? /usr/share/navit?
<silwol> Another problem: the data has to be converted using a small program from navit.
<silwol> this reduces the size to about half or a third of the original file size
<silwol> this means the users would have to download far more than necessary
<SolarWar> how can I override the global dependencies for a particular package? I tried to redefine the Build-Depends: attribute however, debuild gives me warnings that this identifier is not known
<azeem> what do you mean with "global dependencies"?
<SolarWar> i mean the ones defined by the Build-Depends: line
<SolarWar> that you usually find at the beginning  of the file
<RichW> My ppa package is building on intrepid when it is uploaded, how do i make it build on hardy?
<azeem> SolarWar: ok, what do you mean with "redefine"?
<SolarWar> i would like one package to have a few extra dependencies
<crimsun> RichW: what distribution is defined at the top of debian/changelog?
<slytherin> RichW: Put hardy in changelog. But I guess launchpad now allows you to simply copy source packages from one version to another in ppa
<geser> RichW: you need to upload it for hardy too (with a different revision)
<slytherin> SolarWar: paste your debian/control file somewhere
<azeem> SolarWar: you're mixing Build-Depends with binary Depends then
<azeem> SolarWar: Build-Depends are for building the packages, binary Depends or for package installation
<geser> slytherin: copying only works if you copy source and binaries, it doesn't get rebuild (won't work with package pools)
<slytherin> oh, I didn't know that
<SolarWar> azeem, sladen  http://rafb.net/p/1eHmCY56.html
<geser> and it better to copy "upwards", from hardy to intrepid and not vice versa due to dependencies inserted during build
<SolarWar> the qlix-dbg package needs qlix, and libqt4-dev for debug symbols
<azeem> SolarWar: Build-Depends have no business in binary package stanzas
<azeem> SolarWar: so add those to the top Build-Depends
<kdubois> how do i know if an upload to my ppa worked?
<azeem> SolarWar: are you sure it needs libqt4-dbg /when building/?
<Awsoonn> when I modify a string, what happens to the translation for it?
<kdubois> it said it was accepted, but ppa.launchpad.net/kdub is empty...
<azeem> SolarWar: I think what you want is add libqt-dbg to Depends
<azeem> kdubois: there might be some delay
<slytherin> kdubois: perhaps it is yet to be built
<SolarWar> azeem, what does the Depends field do again?
<kdubois> alright, i'll wait a bit... :P
<RichW> kdubois: Check your email
<RichW> kdubois: Im doing this for the first time too :)
<slytherin> geser: sorry to bug again, free to do review for new version of electric?
<azeem> SolarWar: check the policy
<SolarWar> where can i find that?A
<slytherin> SolarWar: Depends field specifies on which package your app depends for running
<azeem> apt-get install debian-policy
<slytherin> SolarWar: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ Check chapter 5
<kdubois> RichW: it said it was accepted in the email, so i guess i just have to wait a bit for things to go through
<geser> kdubois: I just looked and they were getting build, so just wait till they finish building and get published
<kdubois> sweet! it worked. sorry for my impatience
<kdubois> do people need to add my gpg key to use my ppa?
<Laney> I don't think ppa uploads are signed
<slytherin> kdubois: no, ppa packages are not signed
<cprov> kdubois: PPA uploads have to be signed (so, you need to register your GPG key) but the archive itself is not signed, anyone can add it to his source.list and use your packages (as long as they ignore the error raised by apt)
<slytherin> geser: please find some time to review and sponsor - bug 242720. See you tomorrow.
<kdubois> ah, neat. thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242720 in electric "[New Upstream Release] Electric has released 8.06" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242720
<lsd_> any ideas why i get this when doing a pbuiler create - W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  restriced/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<lsd_> the base system gets installed ok - then i get that...
 * NCommander works on bootstrapping an armel port of Ubuntu
 * norsetto has now the certainty that NCommander is insane
<warp10> heya norsetto! great lecture today, congrats!
<NCommander> norsetto, why do you think I'm insane
 * NCommander has already binary-crossed the necessary toolchains
 * NCommander is installed ubuntu-ppc on his old machine to create a dak server
<norsetto> warp10: hey warp10, glad you liked it
<nhandler> norsetto: I learned a lot from reading the log of the lecture. Congratulations
<NCommander> norsetto, why am I so insane :-P
<norsetto> nhandler: thanks
<norsetto> NCommander: was just commenting on "NCommander works on bootstrapping an armel port of Ubuntu"
<NCommander> :-P
<NCommander> Great, I'm insane then
<norsetto> NCommander: nothing wrong to be insane, many great people are insane ;-)
<NCommander> _-;
<norsetto> warp10, nhandler: when is your turn ? :-P
<warp10> norsetto: mmm... soon, I hope. Is there any topic more urgent than other?
 * warp10 browse the request list
<nhandler> norsetto: I'm not sure yet. But I will do one eventually.
<nhandler> warp10, where is the request list?
<warp10> nhandler: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/Requests
<nhandler> Thanks warp10
<warp10> nhandler: np :)
<norsetto> warp10: what about "all you ever wanted to know about packaging python apps and never dared to ask", with particular attention to the "New new new python policy"?
<norsetto> warp10: finished by an open debate about pycentral vs. pysupport :-P
<warp10> norsetto: s/open debate/bloody flame/ :P
<warp10> norsetto: yeah, that's an idea. A topic about QA activities could be a good idea too
<norsetto> warp10: indeed
<dmishd> hello, is this the right place to ask about getting an updated package into the intrepid universe?
<Laney> why yes, yes it is
<dmishd> excellent :)
<dmishd>  Wanted to check on the process for getting a new upstream version of mypasswordsafe uploaded for intrepid.  I've packaged it in my ppa, registered it as a bug in launchpad, nominated it for release and subscribed the ubuntu-universe-sponsors.  Did that a few weeks ago and have heard nothing since.  Is it usual to wait for several weeks or is there something else I should do?
<dmishd> The bug url is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mypasswordsafe/+bug/221893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221893 in mypasswordsafe "MyPasswordSafe package needs updating" [Undecided,In progress]
<dmishd> it would be a more recent version than the version in ubuntu, though the upstream release was 2006, and fixes a serious bug for 64 bit users
<Laney> dmishd: There's no need to nominate
<SolarWar> anyone have any idea why I get these errors: Error '425 Security: Bad IP connecting.' during ftp transfer of qlix_0.2.4-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Laney> And the reason nobody's reviewed it is because of the status. It wants to be "Confirmed".
<Laney> Also for sponsorship of a new upstream version you need to attach the .diff.gz to the bug report.
<dmishd> ah thank you.  I'll go sort that out.  Anything else?
<Laney> dmishd: It might be worth emailing/ircing the Debian maintainer to see if he wants to take your package too
<Laney> I see that you've given sources.list lines for Ubuntu on the debian bug, some people might not like that
<dmishd> I have added a comment to the debian bug, should I email aswell?
<Laney> A polite note might be welcomed
<Laney> Getting the updated package into Debian is easier for Ubuntu anyway.
<dmishd> OK.  And thanks for the heads up about the sources.list thing.  I did add a note at the bottom saying I was new to this etc ...
<Laney> Yeah I saw, it's no big deal. Just that mixing repos from different distros can cause unforseen problems
<dmishd> Thank you for the help Laney :)
<Laney> no probs
<Laney> and good luck!
<Laney> dmishd: You need to fix the version number in your changelog
<Laney> Bah. The debian QA group updated a package that I'd already done an update for. :(
<Laney> I posted that an update was available to the wnpp bug too
<nxvl> hello from orlando!
<norsetto> nxvl: 5-4-3-2-1 ......
<norsetto> nxvl injected
<nxvl> noooooooooooooooo
 * nxvl runs and cries
<nxvl> norsetto: what am i injected from?
<norsetto> nxvl: from the LaunchPad
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, run forest, runt
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, run forest, run*
<nxvl> norsetto: why?
<norsetto> nxvl: you mean you have not visited Cape Canaveral yet (ok, its not called like that anymore, but I still like it, much better than KSC)
<nxvl> norsetto: i have just get into the hotel
<null_vector> my new server has centos installed on it ; ;
<null_vector> i get to spend the next few days remotely installing ubuntu
<nxvl> norsetto: i reach the US today morning (or noon or something)
<norsetto> nxvl: what are you doing in the hotel!? Life is too short to be wasted in hotels ;-)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, if you gonna be in miami, go to Nocturnal or Space,if you wanna experience miame after hour parties :D
<RoAkSoAx> and if you like house music :D
<nxvl> norsetto: yeah, tell that my gf's family
<nxvl> they are figting for the order they will get into the shower
<nxvl> norsetto: so i open my laptop and stop hearing them
<norsetto> nxvl: hmmm, perhaps you ought to reconsider some aspects of your life. Just look at your "to-be-mother-in-law" and think that your gf will be a good approximation ;-)
<nxvl> norsetto: i'm trying to avoid thinking in that, really
<nxvl> norsetto: actually they are kind of different, the problem is to hear the fights and whims from her sister
<norsetto> nxvl: find her a bf :-)
<nxvl> norsetto: she has, but he's on NY for his PhD (or something)
<geser> LOL http://sbender.net/~scott/tshirt.jpg
<SolarWar> I'm looking for some packaging experts to comment on my package thats up for review: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qlix
<SolarWar> hhaahaha!
<norsetto> nxvl: ok, I can propose RoAkSoAx as a good surrogate, he is a promising ingeniebro after all
<RoAkSoAx> norsetto, hahaha looooool
<RoAkSoAx> that reminds me i had to write the school in chicago!!
<nxvl> norsetto: i can't make that RoAkSoAx is a friend of mine
<azeem> what's the difference between https://launchpad.net/~motu and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev?
<RAOF> ubuntu-dev is deprecated, IIRC.
<azeem> k, I got a mail saying I should contact Tech Board else my ubuntu-dev membership will expire this week
<wgrant> azeem: The aim is to have no direct members in ubuntu-dev except for teams. Everybody should keep their motu membership instead.
<azeem> I'll just ignore those mails then, thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-29
<SolarWar2> Hi, I am looking for someone to review (or advocate) my package here: (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qlix) :)
<RainCT> good night
<j-b> hello
<tbielawa> Is it a requirement to be a full fledged MOTU to join the motu launchpad group? Or just an interest in becoming one?
<StevenK> tbielawa: The former
<tbielawa> Thanks
 * wgrant woiuld have thought that being a fully fledged MOTU and being a member of ~motu were the same thing.
<ScottK> NCommander: Do you have anything to do with armel?
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm bootstrapping Ubuntu-armel ...
<NCommander> Does that count?
<wgrant> Isn't Nokia already doing that?
<wgrant> And wasn't Canonical considering it?
<NCommander> I haven't heard on either count
<ScottK> No, I want a Debian armel porter.  My klamav problem on arm got solved by someone queing it for a retry (that succeeded without me asking).  Now it's stuck 'building' for 3 days on armel.
<NCommander> I'm at the point that I'm just about fire up buildd and start building the base system
<wgrant> NCommander: There is a Nokia ARM port of Ubuntu available, I'm sure.
<ScottK> I've seen public mention that Ubuntu will support armel.
 * NCommander shrugs
<NCommander> I still have a MIPS board ...
<wgrant> m68k!
<wgrant> There must be something even more obscure.
<NCommander> sh4
<wgrant> That works.
<NCommander> wgrant, while I would consider an m68k port, we'll be +2 past intrepid by time it compiles
 * NCommander would consider kfreebsd-i386
<NCommander> or if anyone has some alpha hardware lying around ;-)
<StevenK> Why?
<NCommander> I actually perfer the freebsd system over LInux, but I hate their packaging
<ScottK> I've got an old Mac LC III with 68030 (and the 68040 add-in board) that last I checked still worked.
<NCommander> You seriously want Ubuntu for m68k?
<NCommander> (considering its glibc is stalled at 2.5, it would probably be ugly)
<ScottK> No.  Just mentioning obscure hardware.
<NCommander> heh
<awmcclain> Is there a better tool than pbuilder for testing a package that's a daemon?
<NCommander> awmcclain, what are you trying tod o?
<awmcclain> I'm repackaging a web service, and I just want to make sure that everything is working properly.
<NCommander> awmcclain, use a normal chroot
<awmcclain> (this is for a ppa)
<awmcclain> rather than pbuilder login?
<NCommander> I'm too tired to give you a well thought out and reasonable answer ;-)
<NCommander> ScottK, maybe if I can fix my alpha box, I'll use that as my weekend project
 * NCommander would use Debian alpha as a base, then just selectively build enough packages to create an ubuntu chroot and work from there
<Awsoonn> Is there a method of updating man pages that I might want to know?
<j-b> anyone maintaining VLC around here ?
<wgrant> j-b: I touch it sometimes.
<j-b> wgrant: ok, VLC is in 0.9.0-test3 and should be release during august, any hope of getting in Intrepid or should we package it oursleves ?
<wgrant> j-b: I plan to get 0.9.0 into Intrepid.
<wgrant> Although I thought it was meant to be out by now.
<j-b> we are in feature freeze
<j-b> and we are in test3
<j-b> planning is to release on mid-august
<wgrant> OK, that should work.
<j-b> but, we might shift a bit
<j-b> but, I think that from test4, it should be quite usable (kind of RC1)
<wgrant> It will be out before ~October?
<j-b> wgrant: I am asking since debian has frozen VLC (Lenny has 0.8.6)
<j-b> wgrant: oh, yes
<j-b> wgrant: october should be 0.9.1-alpha1
<coppro> there should totally be a package for the Windows version of Mono, under Wine
<NCommander> coppro, there is, its called the mono installer ;-)
<wgrant> j-b: Famous last words... but yes, I intend to look at 0.9.0 at some point, probably talking to Debian about it.
<j-b> wgrant: we have some Nightly builds for HH
<j-b> but I am asking since there is a big shift from VLC 0.8.6 to 0.9.0, especially since the new default GUI is Qt
<wgrant> Oh.
<j-b> not all the distro are doing it the same way
<j-b> SuSE is doing vlc-noX, vlc, qvlc and wxvlc
<wgrant> I presume Debian will throw it into experimental or at least their svn at some point soon.
<j-b> since interface are just some modules (.so)
<j-b> wgrant: ok, so I should see with xtophe and sam, I guess (debian maintainers)
<j-b> wgrant: other question, what is the Ubuntu policy for mp3lame, x264 and mp4-encoder ?
<wgrant> They're in multiverse.
<wgrant> I have x264 enabled in Ubuntu VLC, while Debian doesn't.
<j-b> multiverse, ok. Where is VLC  ?
<wgrant> VLC, as it needs x264.
<wgrant> Er.
<j-b> it doesn't need it
<wgrant> Multiverse, as it needs x264.
<wgrant> Doing too many things.
<wgrant> It does if I want to have x264 enabled...
<j-b> yes :D
<j-b> is it possible to have one package in multiverse depending on one in universe ?
<j-b> wgrant: what are our deadlines if we want to be in Intreid ?
<wgrant> j-b: Packages in multiverse can depend on packages in any component. The opposite is not true.
<wgrant> 2008/08/28 is the deadline for new upstream versions, but if we have a RC before that we could probably get it in later.
<wgrant> And it's easier to get exceptions if the project has an abysmal security record.
<j-b> wgrant: ok, so in theory, we could have a vlc in universe and the plugins in multiverse
<j-b> do we have a "abysmal security record" ?
<wgrant> j-b: If the plugins can be built from a separate source package, yes.
<wgrant> You do.
<j-b> :'(
<wgrant> Not quite as bad as things like WordPress and phpMyAdmin, though.
<j-b> well, we have less security updates than FFx, but yes, demuxers are very likely security borken
<wgrant> Fortunately your patches are generally fairly easy to locate.
<j-b> wgrant: well, for sure, we won't fix security in 0.8.6 branch
<wgrant> Um, even though it's in Hardy and Lenny?
<wgrant> That seems very short-sighted and distro-hostile.
<j-b> yes
<j-b> no, that seem s very unstaffed
<wgrant> It's a lot easier for the upstream devs to backport fixes than tiny distro security teams that don't know the code...
<j-b> wgrant: give us more than 5 devs
<j-b> :)
<wgrant> More than our security team, at least.
<j-b> wgrant: we will try to provide patches for security
<j-b> since the code is very separated in plugins, and usually the seucrity is one plugin not the application
<j-b> but it is not sure that we will make actual release for it
<wgrant> Right, that's fine.
<wgrant> As long as we have patches.
<wgrant> We don't upload new upstream releases to old suites anyway.
<j-b> wgrant: all security issues in the last 2 years where not more than a few lines of patches in some plugins
<wgrant> j-b: I noticed. I've dealt with most of them.
<j-b> wgrant: but yes, 0.8.6 has much diverted from 0.9.0
<j-b> wgrant: that is also why some distro broken vlc in more packages
<wgrant> It would be much easier if you would note which commit fixes each vulnerability, though.
<j-b> wgrant: yet another boring question: do you have patches that we (upstream) could use ?
<wgrant> j-b: I think the only major one that we now carry is PulseAudio, but I believe that's in 0.9.0 anyway.
 * wgrant checks for others.
<j-b> wgrant: yes, PA...
<j-b> wgrant: do you know where I can find the ubuntu Qt4 packaging team ?
<wgrant> j-b: Of that I'm not quite sure.
<j-b> too bad
<j-b> wgrant: anyway, thx a lot for your time.
<wgrant> j-b: You can see all of our patches at http://patches.ubuntu.com/v/vlc/extracted/. That includes those we inherit from Debian.
<j-b> if needed, mail me
<j-b> <nick>@videolan.org :D
<j-b> my g/f uses ubuntu, so I want a good VLC there :D
<wgrant> Thanks for talking to us. Communication with upstream is always a good thing, and generally makes things easier for all involved.
<j-b> thanks for your work :D
<j-b> and I'll see what I can do to help debianers to make some good debian/rules
<ScottK> j-b: If you're looking for people working on QT, then #kubuntu-devel
<j-b> not writen a .deb in years...
<j-b> ScottK: thx
<j-b> arf, sorry, yet another question: how long do you keep bugs for old release in launchpad ?
<wgrant> j-b: They're there forever, but they are hidden from the default view once they are closed.
<wgrant> They will remain open until fixed or the old release loses support, which is usually 18 months after release.
<j-b> wgrant: ok
<j-b> muchas gracias...
<j-b> mail me if needed :D
<huats> morning everyone
<huats> whois sirestart
<huats> sorry for the noise...
<huats> raphink: hey
<huats> any lluck on your investigation on REVU ?
<raphink> hi huats
<stefanlsd> can anyone help me with a pbuilder error - trying to do the pbuilder create
<stefanlsd> ends like this - http://pastebin.com/d3d5301e4  (essentially W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  restriced/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<slytherin> vorian: need to discuss the bug you logged
<slytherin> about jboss
<slytherin> slangasek: ﻿need to discuss the bug you logged. ﻿about jboss
<laga> can i get some motu-sru love for bug #241402?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241402 in mythbuntu/8.10 "Mythbuntu control center VNC setup freezes if & in password" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241402
<geser> stefanlsd: I've no idea, the typo in the file it missed looks strange. Perhaps mvo in #ubuntu-devel has an idea what went wrong.
<stefanlsd> geser: thanks. in the .pbuilderrc i had a type of restricted
<Wubbbi> Hello :)
<Wubbbi> Can a MOTU take a look at here please? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kio-sysinfo
<slangasek> slytherin: why in the world does jboss have circular build-dependencies?  that's just madness :/
<slytherin> slangasek: that you will have to ask Debian packagers.
<slangasek> as opposed to upstream?
<slytherin> slangasek: frankly, I don't know if it is upstream problem or packaging problem.
<geser> slangasek: have you a better idea to resolve the bootstrapping problem with jbossas4?
<Sikon> What's with all the motu-sru members resigning?
<Sikon> A flashmob?
<\sh> Sikon: nope...just a matter of time
<wgrant> Who is left?
 * \sh resigned from motu-sru...see mail
<\sh> there's not much time left of my day to do the duties for this job....and I really want to see another member of motu to fulfill this position..
<wgrant> \sh: Who *is* left, not who *has* left.
<Sikon> \sh> ScottK resigned before you
<geser> wgrant: apparently nobody. I'm waiting over a week already for a comment from ~motu-sru
<Sikon> And before that, Hobbsee resigned from MOTU and MOTU Release Team
<huats> geser: i think TheMuso is still there...
<huats> and pitti is also there I think
<huats> (but I might be wrong)
<\sh> well, regarding me, it hasn't to do with Launchpad...but it has to do with time spend on RL, RL work and Leonov (in this particular order) and it's really important that this team is running at a good speed...and I can't achieve that speed (everybody can see that, that I don't do upload a lot of packages this cycle)
<geser> huats: afaik pitti was never in motu-sru, just ubuntu-sru
<huats> geser: oh sorry I mixed both
<huats> :(
<DktrKranz> huats: pitti does archive-admin tasks and provides guidance in case of doubt.
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: do you have time?
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: not much right now, what can I do for you?
<Wubbbi> Can you take a look at this please? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kio-sysinfo
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: not right now, but I could have a look later this afternoon
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: ok no problem. thank you very much :)
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<cody-somerville> persia, I wrote the minutes for the meeting.
<persia> cody-somerville: I saw them.  Thanks.  Usually I send them to the mailing list as well, just to let everyone know (as not everyone is subscribed to that wiki page).
<cody-somerville> Okay.
<cody-somerville> I'll do that now.
<StevenK> nhandler: I've uploaded your hildon-t-m-b debdiff, thanks!
<nhandler> Thank you StevenK :)
<huats> hey sistpoty|work
<huats> glad to see you
<sistpoty|work> hi huats
<huats> I have a pb with revu
<huats> I cannot upload anymore
<huats> :(
<huats> i have started to look at this pb with raphink
<huats> apparently my key disapeared from the kearing
<huats> keyring
<raphink> mine aswell ;)
<huats> sorry
<huats> that is true :)
<sistpoty|work> NCommander: around? ^^ :)
<persia> huats: Are you still a member of the uploaders team?
<sistpoty|work> huats: revu has gone through quite a bit of code changes in regards to keys and stuff... NCommander should know best ;)
<sistpoty|work> (and RainCT) ;)
<huats> persia: I think... I was last week
<huats> hey persia btw
<huats> :)
<huats> persia: LP says that I am a member of the team
<huats> sistpoty|work: ok
<huats> so NCommander please help us :)
<Adri2000> huats and raphink: have you both logged in revu once before uploading?
<raphink> sure
<huats> hum
<huats> I think so too
<norsetto> please don't let huats upload to revu, please!
<huats> norsetto: hello :)
<raphink> haha
<norsetto> huats: oh hi, you are here too :-)?
<huats> ;)
<Adri2000> as far as I understand the changes that have been made, the revu-uploaders team is no longer used. your key is imported into revu when you first login to revu using launchpad openid
<huats> I'll try to upload again now that I am loggued in
<huats> ....
<raphink> Adri2000: ah, this is new
<jpds> raphink: Might want to "merge accounts" after login.
<raphink> I see
<norsetto> jpds: you are with the backporters team, right? Care to give a look to bug 252037 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252037 in sauerbraten "sauerbraten cannot upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252037
<huats> Adri2000: raphink and sistpoty|work it works !
<huats> I might not have loggued since...
<norsetto> oh no ....
<huats> that was the reason...
<huats> sorry norsetto...
<huats> ;)
 * norsetto goes to have lunch ...
<jpds> norsetto: Looks like sauerbraten-data, recommends and conflicts on sauerbraten.
<huats> norsetto: enjoy your pasteque
<huats> ;)
<norsetto> jpds: yes, that would also
<norsetto> need to be updated
<jpds> norsetto: Looks like: sauerbraten-data (>= 0.0.20071227-1) is the biter where -1~hardy1 is less than the required dependency
<norsetto> jpds: there are two things, sauerbraten needs to have a suitably versioned dep on sauerbratem-data, and sauerbraten-data needs to have a suitable versioned conflict with sauerbraten
<jpds> Right,
<norsetto> jpds: can you take care of that? I don't think I'm allowed to upload to -backports/
<jpds> norsetto: Me neither :) Only core-dev can upload directly.
<norsetto> jpds: ah!
 * norsetto looks around to see if there is any core-dev lurking in the corners
<jpds> I have to file a backport request on LP with ubuntu-archive subscribed
 * norsetto seems to remember that sistpoty|work has super cow powers
<sistpoty|work> norsetto: /me can't even login to lp right now :P
<norsetto> sistpoty|work: thats a good one, have to remember it :-)
<huats> :)
<sistpoty|work> sad but true... the recover password page says that I'm not authenticated *g*... so obviously I need to be logged in to recover my password *g*
<norsetto> lol
 * norsetto really goes to have lunch
<sistpoty|work> have a good meal, norsetto
<jpds> sistpoty|work: I think they logged everyone out yesterday.
<wgrant> jpds: That matches my experience.
<jpds> wgrant: Hobbsee had the same and me too.
<sistpoty|work> well, that alone wouldn't be too much of a problem *g*
<Hobbsee> sistpoty|work: that's...special.
<Hobbsee> sistpoty|work: go complain in #launchpad, if you haven't already
<sistpoty|work> Hobbsee: I already have :)
 * Hobbsee hasn't looked there yet
 * cody-somerville tackles Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hey cody-somerville!
<cody-somerville> How are ya? :)
<huats> If anybody want to give a review of http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tktreectrl
<huats> :)
<Hobbsee> cody-somerville: doing OK.  home from work.  yay!
<cody-somerville> \o/
 * norsetto is not here
<StevenK> Evidently
<StevenK> Otherwise cody-somerville might tackle you as well.
 * cody-somerville grins.
<norsetto> StevenK: tackling is ok, is tickling which isn't
 * Hobbsee tickles norsetto with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
 * norsetto laugh his err, bottom, off
<persia> It tickles too?  Next you'll claim it juliennes fries...
<Hobbsee> it does many things.
<cody-somerville> Amen!
<norsetto> huats: small typo: "This package contains the development file" should be "This package contains the development files"
<huats> norsetto: ok
<norsetto> huats: also, some blank spaces here and there to be cleaned out
<huats> norsetto: in the control file right ? (I have just removed some)
<norsetto> huats: also rules and copyright
<huats> ok ok
<norsetto> huats: I see you have decided not to use make distclean
<huats> norsetto: no
<huats> I am using it,
<norsetto> huats: there is no make (dist)clean in the clean target of rules
<huats> there is a clean target
<norsetto> huats: thats not what I'm saying
<huats> and in it I test if the Makefile exists or not, if it does, I am using distclean
<huats> ok
<huats> so I mistunderstand :)
<norsetto> huats: my fault, was looking at the old rules *cough*
<huats> I am listening :)
<huats> ah ok :)
<huats> no pb
<huats> ::)
<norsetto> huats: but then this comment "We need to clean by hand since there is no clean target in Makefile" should go ;-)
<huats> yep
<huats> :)
<AnAnt> doko: ping
<huats> norsetto: ok
<huats> I have corrected all that
<huats> :)
<huats> thanks !
<norsetto> huats: hmmmm, I guess the examples should really go in the -dev package
<huats> they are not ?
<huats> oups
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: 1) Upstream tarball does not provide a full copy of the license used, this will cause archive-admin to reject the package.  that does that mean?
<huats> norsetto: it is the case right now in my new local package :)
<norsetto> Wubbbi: that your package will likely be rejected if submitted
<Wubbbi> why?
<norsetto> huats: how can I check some of the examples? For instance, tclsh8.4 bitmaps.tcl does nothing
<huats> norsetto: the example is just one big example
<norsetto> Wubbbi: because upstream tarball doesn't contain sufficient license information
<tacone> are suggested installed by default in intrepid ?
<norsetto> huats: hmmm, I see
<norsetto> huats: perhaps we should say something to that effect in the -dev README.Debian
<huats> ok
<persia> Wubbbi: Essentially, as the packager, it is your responsibility to work with upstream to ensure that their code release includes all the necessary licensing information for redistribution.
<persia> Some upstreams only include that required for distribution, but may not complete all requirements to allow others to redistribute.
<Wubbbi> persia: and what I have to do now?
<AnAnt_> doko: ping
<norsetto> huats: do we care that TREECTRL_LIBRARY is undefined?
<Wubbbi> persia: why not? ... Its under the GPL. And the GPL allowed me to do anything I want with. oO
<huats> regarding the example
<AnAnt_> doko: Hello, can you help me with Martin Pitt's question on bug 249158 ?
<huats> the way to test it is to gunzip eveything
<AnAnt_> doko: eclipse version is still at 3.2 while swt-gtk is currently  at 3.4 on Debian
<huats> and then tclsh8.4 demo.tcl
<huats> :)
<norsetto> huats: yes, I did that, thats why I've seen that warning
<huats> norsetto: TREECTRL_LIBRARY undefined ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249158 in ubuntu "Please sync swt-gtk 3.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249158
<huats> norsetto: let me check
<persia> Wubbbi: The GPL very much does *not* let you do anything you want with it.
<slytherin> tacone: 'Suggests' are never installed. I think you means 'Recommends'. AFAIK, they will be installed by default in intrepid
<persia> Anyway, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpstreamGuide has some information that might help to determine what is required.
<bddebian> Heya folks
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<cody-somerville> Heya bddebian
<Wubbbi> persia: why? :
<Wubbbi>   This package is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
<Wubbbi>   it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
<Wubbbi>   the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
<Wubbbi>   (at your option) any later version.
<bddebian> Hi sistpoty|work, cody-somerville
<Wubbbi> !!!you can redistribute it and/or modify!!!
<ubottu> Wubbbi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slytherin> Wubbbi: GPL insists that your modifications should also be released under same license
<directhex> Wubbbi, the gpl doesn't allow me to use gpl source code in a closed product. even if i want to!
<bddebian> And the the source goes with it
<bddebian> and
<bddebian> and
<bddebian>  :)
<directhex> Wubbbi, that's not "anything i want"
<directhex> Wubbbi, you want the WTFPL
<persia> Wubbbi: redistribute *under the terms of the GPL*, which as some restrictions.
<directhex> the WTFPL is a 1-clause copyleft license, with the following term:
<broonie> slytherin: Well, you don't need to use the *same* license. You just need to grant at least the rights the GPL grants (so, eg, public domain is fine)
<directhex>   0. You just DO WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT TO.
<Wubbbi> persia:  I want to releas it under the GPL! where is the problem?
<slytherin> broonie: yes, I means no additional restrictions
<Wubbbi> I dont understand what you all mean. The Programm is under the GPL ... I have redistribute and modify it ( I'm allowed to ;) ) ... now I want to release it again under the GPL ... whats the problem?
<sistpoty|work> Wubbbi: does the orig.tar.gz contain a copy of the GPL?
<directhex> Wubbbi, are all contents, e.g. artwork or sounds or fonts, covered under the same license?
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: basically there's no way to tell becaus .orig.tar.gz does not ship a full copy of the license, this leads to uncertainty when looking at files without license headers (such as .po files for instance). Ubuntu/Debian can't rely on the informations listed in a web page to determine license, but for information shipped together with source code.
<Wubbbi> directhex: I have removed the unfree ATI/NVIDIA/INTEL/AMD Pictures and replaced them with some Oxygen ( GPL ) Icons. And all of these things are under the GPL or LGPL ..
<Wubbbi> ohhhh ... the po files dont have any Licens comment :/
<directhex> see?
<DktrKranz> I think upstream would provide a full copy of the licenses if asked, it's not a big issue, IMO
<Wubbbi> but on the Homepage, it shows me GPL http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/New+sysinfo+1.0?content=85668
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: ahem... a missing gpl in the source code doesn't really have any impact in regards to files w.o. license headers. the problem is rather that it's a requirement of the gpl itself which is not met then.
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: doesn't GLP imply we ship a full copy of the license?
<DktrKranz> *GPL
<directhex> yes
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: yes, it does. just your argument is flawed ;)
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: or my understanding of it ;)
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: my bad words :)
<sistpoty|work> heh
<SolarWar> I'm looking for some packaging experts to comment on my package thats up for review: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qlix
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: ok ... how to fix that issue now?
<sistpoty|work> Wubbbi: 1) tell upstream. 2) repack the orig.tar.gz and put in a copy of the gpl
<nhandler> SolarWar: You don't need to ask in this channel every day for people to review qlix. People will review it when they get a chance.
<SolarWar> okay :)
<Wubbbi> sistpoty|work: the complet GPL? oO
<persia> SolarWar: On the other hand, you are welcome to advertise your cool package once a day if you wish.  You may get more interest if your advertisement includes a little more information about the package.
<sistpoty|work> Wubbbi: yep
<NCommander> me wakes up
<norsetto> SolarWar: feel also free to make offers, we accept cash, major credit cards and used stamps
<AnAnt> persia: can you help out with this bug 249158 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249158 in ubuntu "Please sync swt-gtk 3.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249158
<sistpoty|work> Wubbbi: the source package must be complete on its own, as it can be used on its own (iirc some distribution even have used debian sources as "upstream" sources in the past)
<persia> norsetto: No soliciting bribes in public :p
<SolarWar> norsetto, haha :)
<norsetto> persia: bribes? Thats good honest work ;-)
<persia> AnAnt: From the buglog, I suspect you'll want to verify that the new swt-gtk supercedes eclipse.  If you're not sure, you might try confirming with doko.
<Wubbbi> sistpoty|work: ok just copy in the orig.tar.gz?
<AnAnt> persia: what does supercede mean ?
<sistpoty|work> Wubbbi: exactly
<persia> AnAnt: roughly: both is newer than and replaces
<Wubbbi> sistpoty|work: GPL, GPL-2 or GPL-3?
<AnAnt> persia: swt-gtk does not replace eclipse, maybe only the swt libs that eclipse provide
<sistpoty|work> Wubbbi: whatever license matches (I'm quite sure upstream put a note under which license the software is supposed to be released)
<Wubbbi> sistpoty|work: and there are 2 files with the LGPL Lincense ... should I copy the LGPL License too?
<sistpoty|work> Wubbbi: yes (even though it's legally not necessary, since LGPL allows files to be relicensed under the GPL)
<Wubbbi> ok
<persia> AnAnt: right.  Historically, swt-gtk was no longer used, as the libraries from eclipse were used instead.  It may be that now swt-gtk is good again, and we should not use the eclipse libraries.
<persia> The archive admin reviewing the update would like someone to investigate this, and update the bug with further information as to whether we should be using swt-gtk or the swt libraries from eclipse.
<Wubbbi> sistpoty|work: ok done ... now thats all?
<sistpoty|work> Wubbbi: no idea actually... I haven't looked at the source package in the first place ;)
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: thats all? Or do we need more License changes?
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: I think it's all
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: 4) This shouldn’t be a native package (you haven’t .diff.gz file).  ... how to fix that?
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: ah... it's not LGPL, it's GNU Library.  GNU Library has been replaced by LGPL, though...
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: ???
<Wubbbi> that mean?
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: two files are licensed under GNU Library Public License.
<DktrKranz> it's an obsolete license, though. I'm unsure if you can provide LGPL text or old GNU Library GPL one
 * persia recommends providing both, and specifying which files are under which license: it may be taht GLPL stuff is not GPL3.0 compatible (one would need to check the FSF compatibility graph)
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: are what license is that?
<Wubbbi> LGPL or what?
<Wubbbi> are = and
<DRebellion> Could someone explain *exactly* what a get-orig-source debian/rules target should do? I'm slightly confused at the moment...
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/old-licenses/library.html
<Wubbbi> and what do i need to change now?
<DRebellion> Or, could somebody suggest an existing package that uses a get-orig-source target to update svn that I could take a look at?
<laga> DRebellion: mythtv and mythplugins
<DRebellion> laga, thanks
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: what to do now?
<DktrKranz> Wubbbi: mh... sorry. I'll be off due to work now. If you want, let's talk about it this evening or tomorrow
<persia> A get-orig-source target should download the *latest* source from upstream, and adjust the tarball to make it DFSG free if required, and store it in the current direction.  It should work from any directory.
<norsetto> DktrKranz: that mean?
<DRebellion> persia, dfsg?
<persia> I should be able to call `cd /tmp; /home/persia/src/myprogram/myprogram-0.1/debian/rules get-orig-source` and end up with an orig.tar.gz in /tmp.
<persia> DRebellion: Debian Free Software Guidelines
<DktrKranz> norsetto: my boss is committing tons of paper ;)
<DRebellion> persia, ok, so. I download the latest svn, rename the directory appropriately, tarball it, and dump it in the cwd?
<norsetto> DktrKranz: a good job is not finsihed until all the paperwork is done
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: ok
<persia> DRebellion: Generally not, as the latest svn is often not something that works.  Better to use the latest revision with a release tag, or something similar.
<ivoks> hi motus
<DRebellion> persia, this is an svn release though.
<persia> DRebellion: Then yes, but be prepared for something to go wrong.
<DRebellion> ok, thanks for your help
<sistpoty|work> hey ivoks
<DRebellion> persia, you should write that up on the ubuntu wiki. There are plenty of guides on when you should include a get-orig-source target, but nothing explaining exactly what it should o.
<norsetto> sistpoty|work: you traitor, you are only an honorary motu now ;-)
<DRebellion> s/o/do.
<sistpoty|work> norsetto: he
<sistpoty|work> heh even
<slytherin> DRebellion: svn export is the command you should use.
<DRebellion> slytherin, ok
<persia> DRebellion: apt-get install debian-policy; sensible-browser /usr/share/doc/debian-policy/policy.html/ch-source.html
<DRebellion> persia, that sounds useful.
 * DRebellion installs
<slytherin> Is there anyway to discourage such mis-identifications - https://edge.launchpad.net/~abedzaben-89
<persia> slytherin: Not as long as we have user-editable short names.
<laga> slytherin: maybe his name is Kyle Mitnick?
<slytherin> laga: hen he should have used it.
<jmehdi>  I've uploaded a new package for Webstrict (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webstrict) but I don't see it... Could someone help me?
<AnAnt> doko: ping
<DRebellion> =(
<DRebellion> My get-orig source target is failing. I think it has to do with me not using variables correctly.
<kdubois> i'm using pbuilder and pdebuild to make my package. What is the path that I should tell the makefile to install its libraries/binaries/etc. to? my package gets made, but has nothing in it
<DRebellion> Can I paste 7 lines here?
<DRebellion> kdubois, $(CURDIR)/debian/${DEB_SOURCE_PACKAGE}
<norsetto> !pastebin | DRebellion
<ubottu> DRebellion: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DRebellion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/31740/
<DRebellion> just as i suspected :P
<geser> DRebellion: don't fortget this is a Makefile and not a sh-script
<norsetto> DRebellion: in a Makefile each line spawns its own shell, so, if you write it like that, its not gonna work ;-)
<DRebellion> geser, norsetto, so, do it all on one line?
<norsetto> DRebellion: yes, use \ wisely
<DRebellion> thanks
<kdubois> i have it installing to debian/tmp, should it be installing to debian/extra-animations (extra-animations is name of package)
<kdubois> that seems weird to me
<persia> DRebellion: You may find that instead of using \ you would do well with $(SVN_REPO).  Also, be aware that make has three different ways to set variables.  "=" is almost certainly not what you want, except in special cases.  Generally you want either ":=" or "?=", and likely := in this case.
<DRebellion> persia, what do := and ?= do
<DRebellion> ?
<persia> := sets the variable at parse time, ?= sets the variable at execution time, = sets the variable when it is used.
<persia> One uses the first for static variables (or variables that only depend on previously defined variables)
<norsetto> persia: I thought =? sets it if it is not set already?
<persia> One uses the second for variables where setting has a sde effect, and they should only be set once, and that value used thereafter.
<persia> One uses the last only where one needs the variable value to depend on a constantly changing value (or one that is only known at runtime (e.g. $<))
<DRebellion> 0.0
<persia> Yes, that is one way of interpreting the meaning of ?=, although not precise.  Specifically, it sets the variable the first time it is used, which may be parse time or runtime depending on how it is used.
<DRebellion> persia, so.. I'm going to use := for SVN_REPO and ?= for SVN_REVISION?
<persia> DRebellion: That seems right.  You know the repo in advance, but you want to calculate the revision when you do the svn call (and not update it later if there is a commit while you are processing it).  For safety, I recommend only using $(SVN_REVISION) in a runtime context with that choice, as tempting as it might be to use it in a parse-time context to save line length.
 * persia notes that using = for variables that depend on the value of a ?= variable is one trick that allows one to delay interpreation of the ?= variable until runtime, although it should not be abused.
<DRebellion> This is just painful
<persia> DRebellion: Also, be careful that you don't make any svn call during a normal build: it should only happen when calling get-orig-source
<DRebellion> What does += mean?
<persia> DRebellion: It appends anything after the += to the list identified by the lvalue.
<DRebellion> persia, ok
<persia> Note that += inherits the execution time of the original list definition, so if your list was defined with =, += will just add that at the time of use.  If your list was defined with :=, += will add it at parse time.  Don't use += for things defined with ?= as it will cause make to be confused.
<DRebellion> Ok, here's what I've got (still failing): http://paste.ubuntu.com/31749/
<persia> make is not a shell script
<DRebellion> But, it has a shebang!
<DRebellion> #!
<Wubbbi> 4) This shouldn’t be a native package (you haven’t .diff.gz file). ... what does that mean?
<persia> Yes, as does python, perl, ruby, etc.
<DRebellion> persia, so, what should I do?
<persia> Wubbbi: You want to have the debian/ directory outside the orig.tar.gz, and have an orig.tar.gz in the base directory when you build the source.
<persia> DRebellion: First, define SVN_REPO aboce get-orig-source
<DRebellion> aboce?
<persia> Second, drop all the "&& \" entries
<persia> s/c/v/
<DRebellion> persia, with export?
<Wubbbi> persia: ??? I dont understand ... should I Put the debian Folder to orig.tar.gz?
<persia> Oh, define SVN_REVISION up there too: it won't actually get called until it gets used (?=)
<persia> Wubbbi: precisely the opposite.
<Wubbbi> persia: aha ... so I have to put the debian folder out of the orig.tar.gz?
<persia> DRebellion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/31751/ is significantly closer to what you seek.
<persia> Wubbbi: Indeed.
<persia> Wubbbi: Create the orig.tar.gz as suitable for any distribution.
<persia> Unpack it, add debian/ and call `debuild -S -sa` to generate your source.
<norsetto> DRebellion: there is a complete example of how to make a get-orig-source in gnome-pkg-tools, you may find it enlightening
<Wubbbi> persia: ok
<persia> norsetto: For SVN snapshots?
<DRebellion> norsetto, I will take a look, thanks.
<norsetto> persia: for both
<persia> norsetto: Interesting.  Does it suffer from the common doesn't-work-from-any-directory bug?
<norsetto> persia: no idea, I'm just looking at it, but seems pretty complete
<Wubbbi> persia: but there was no debian folder in the orig.tar.gz ... so what could this mean? I have never done a debian folder to orig.tar.gz.
<DRebellion> persia, then this happens: mv trunk -1.8.2.2+
<DRebellion> (after export)
<DRebellion> how should I be running this agian?
<persia> norsetto: It has the doesn't-work-from-any-directory bug and the doesn't-get-source-from-upstream-location bug.
<persia> (in other words, it's completely useless for the intended purpose)
<DRebellion> It also suffers from the homepage-in-description bug
<persia> DRebellion: the gnome-pkg-tools get-orig-source stub?
<persia> DRebellion: I see the problem.  You need SVN_REVISION to use $(shell ...)
<asisak> Hey MOTUs!
<DRebellion> persia, shell?
<persia> Wubbbi: You don't want the debian folder in the orig.tar.gz.  You do want the orig.tar.gz in the parent folder from where you have the debian/ folder.
<asisak> Is it possible to do a backport if it involves a new source dependency?
<persia> DRebellion: Well, I presume that svn info ... is a shell command, right?  You need to tell that to make.
<DRebellion> persia, what does make think it is?
<persia> asisak: I've seen cases of that before, as long as there is low potential for regression.
<DRebellion> persia, makes no difference - same error
<persia> DRebellion: a list.
<persia> paste?
<asisak> persia: in this case first the source needs a backport, right?
<asisak> I mean the source dependency
<persia> asisak: As I understand it, although I'm not a backporter.  Sometimes there is someone in #ubuntu-backports who knows, but sometimes there isn't.
<asisak> it seems to be quite empty :(
<Wubbbi> persia: ok ... I have to Put the orig.tar.gz in the same folder, where the /debian was? done
<persia> Wubbbi: One folder up from there.
<DRebellion> persia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/31759/
<persia> DRebellion: You don't have DEB_SOURCE_PACKAGE defined.  Also you probably want +svn2198 rather than just +2198.
<DRebellion> persia, it was used in the wiki.ubuntu.com examples without being defined. Oh well.
<persia> DRebellion: Probably pulled from a package that used CDBS, which defines it.  Without CDBS, you have to define it manually.  Anyway, all the examples in the wiki assume a basic understanding of make.
<DRebellion> persia, it works!
<DRebellion> persia, thanks.
<DRebellion> :)
<persia> DRebellion: Now next time someone is having trouble with variable assignment in make, or just decides to write a shell script instead of using make, you have all the tools to help them fix it :)
<DRebellion> persia, great!
<Wubbbi> persia: ok thx worked
<Wubbbi> :)
<DRebellion> erm... how can I turn '2198' into 'svn2198' on the command line?
<directhex> sed 's/^/svn/' ?
<persia> DRebellion: Just add it in your string : -1.8.2.2+svn$(...
<DRebellion> grr
 * DRebellion facepalm
<DRebellion> persia, you've worn out my brain :P
<persia> Also, you might want to pull the version from somewhere (perhaps the changelog, perhaps with dpkg-parsechangelog)
<Wubbbi> persia: 4) This shouldn’t be a native package (you haven’t .diff.gz file). ... but right now I didn't get a .diff.gz too oO and I have builded it with orig.tar.gu
<Wubbbi> gz
<persia> Wubbbi: OK  What is the version in the changelog?
<Wubbbi> 1.0-0ubuntu1
<persia> And you've whatever_1.0.orig.tar.gz in the parent directory when you build the source?
<persia> And you've the debian directory in the source directory, and not in the orig.tar.gz?
<Wubbbi> persia: yes yes
<persia> Wubbbi: I'm baffled: maybe someone else could look at it?
<DRebellion> persia, how can I get dpkg-parsechangelog to run from anywhere and still find the changelog?
<slytherin> DRebellion: IIRC, ${CURDIR} will always give you root of the package being built.
<DRebellion> slytherin, of course!
<DRebellion> slytherin, no, actually it's only giving me the current working directory
<sistpoty|work> DRebellion: why do you want to look at the changelog in the first place?
<DRebellion> sistpoty|work, to get the version
<sistpoty|work> DRebellion: for what use?
<DRebellion> sistpoty|work, for the get-orig-source target in debian/rules
<sistpoty|work> DRebellion: then you're doing s.th. wrong... get-orig-source should get the latest upstream version, not the current one of the package
<persia> DRebellion: You may find the construction $(dir $(_)) useful
<DRebellion> sistpoty|work, it's an svn snapshot, so the naming must be correct:   VERSION+svnREVISION
<persia> sistpoty|work: It's a SNV snapshot.  I suggested it might be interesting to use the changelog upstream version rather than hardcoding it in debian/rules
<DRebellion> I must post this in wiki.ubuntu.com when I am done.
<DRebellion> persia, can you expand on that?
<DRebellion> (dir)
<persia> DRebellion: $(dir /foo/ ) selects the directory path of argument /foo/
<sistpoty|work> DRebellion: but you can't detect VERSION from the debian/changelog. just consider that upstream released a new version in the meantime.
<persia> $(_) is the path of the currently executing process (or the makefile in the case of executable makefiles)
<persia> sistpoty|work: Good point.
<persia> DRebellion: You'll want to pull the version from a watch file then.  That ought accurately track upstream.
<DRebellion> persia,
<DRebellion> ok
<persia> Note that you'll want something like $(shell uscan --dehs --report-status --package $(PACKAGE) --upstream-version 0 --watchfile $(dir $(_))/watch --no-symlink | grep upstream-version | sed 's/\(.*\)/\1/g')
<DRebellion> wait, this won't work for this particular upstream
<persia> Mind you, that sed call looks wrong to me offhand, but it might not be (I wrote that a long time ago)
<DRebellion> they increment their version numbers inside their svn trunk
<DRebellion> ie
<DRebellion> their latest release is 1.8.2.0 but in the svn trunk, it's reported as 1.8.2.2
<DRebellion> I will parse it from their config files!
<huats> norsetto: just to let you know, the new release with ALL your comment of tktreectrl has been put on revu :D
<persia> DRebellion: Just be careful to parse at runtime: that will be a somwhat tricky use of ?=
<DRebellion> persia you mean := ?
<persia> Very much not.  := will be called at build time, and break the build as the buildd doesn't have internet access or a local copy of the svn snapshot.  You want ?= because A) you only want to run your parser once, and B) you only want to run it after you've grabbed the latest snapshot to be sure you are using the right version for that snapshot.
<DRebellion> persia, you are talking about SOURCE_VERSION (1.8.2.2), right?
<persia> DRebellion: Yes.
<DRebellion> ok, i think i understand
<norsetto> huats: ah thanks, I was really looking for that
<huats> norsetto: i know...
<huats> and since I don't want to let you down with nothing to do...
<huats> it is my pleasure you know :)
<DRebellion> persia, it's working perfectly now. Thanks once more ;)
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<DRebellion> "sistpoty|work heads home... cya"... "has quit ("Back to work")" 0.o
<DktrKranz> dendrobates: re bug 217254, open-vm-tools has been reimported into Intrepid. Do you still think it should be removed from the archives or current version is better?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217254 in open-vm-tools "open-vm-tools is an alpha quality release" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217254
<slangasek> geser: I haven't looked closely enough to get any better ideas; but the fact that jboss should need bootstrapping at all is still madness
<DRebellion> If any MOTUs are in the mood, monkeystudio is up for REVU: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=monkeystudio
<squarebracket> i'm trying to build a driver, but it's giving me a linux/config.h not found error, and i have build-essential and the appropriate headers installed
<NCommander> squarebracket, try using /lib/modules/*kernel*/build as the kernel include path
<AnAnt> doko: ping
<DRebellion> NCommander, what do you think of bug 253025 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253025 in revu "indicate time of next cron update on main page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253025
<NCommander> DRebellion, there is a lag between the crontab, and the updates getting installed, but it would be pretty cool
<NCommander> (I'm hoping though there may be a way we can remove the dinstall lag though)
<squarebracket> NCommander, i don't see a config.h where in /include/linux, just configfs.h ... is that what it wants?
<NCommander> squarebracket, no. What module are you trying to compile?
<squarebracket> NCommander, intel 536EP
<squarebracket> (modem chipset)
<kdubois> i'm still having problems with figuring out where pbuilder wants the rootlike fs installation to go http://pastebin.ca/1086264
<NCommander> squarebracket, its possible it wants compiled sources and the headers aren't enough, but that would suprise me
<squarebracket> NCommander, it only lists the kernel source headers under the prerequisites..
<NCommander> squarebracket, the source is different from the headers. Are you sure its not packaged (or available through module-assistant?)
<squarebracket> NCommander, lsmod doesn't list it. unless i'm mistaken, that should list it? i don't know what module-assistant is, though.
<NCommander> squarebracket, apt-get install module-assistant; m-a
<NCommander> (as root)
<squarebracket> already did that =]
<squarebracket> "Couldn't create the /usr/src/linux symlink!
<squarebracket> ??
<kdubois> can anyone tell me the path that pbuilder makes it package out of?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<Kopfgeldjaeger> or sth. like /var/cache/pbuilder/intrepid-i386/result
<slytherin> kdubois: check your /etc/pbuilderrc or ~/.pbuilderrc
<kdubois> slytherin: it doesnt say what directory it runs dpkg-deb on to create the debian
<slytherin> kdubois: I think I misunderstood your question. Can you please make it clear for me?
<kdubois> alright, what i'm trying to build has a makefile which requires a hardcoded installation path. i run pdebuild, and it sucessfully builds
<kdubois> but i think its installing to the wrong path, because the deb produced is empty
<kdubois> except for the control files, etc
<slytherin> kdubois: When you use pbuilder you have to do 'sudo pbuilder --build packagename.dsc' But then your problem is not related to pbuilder. Check debian/install files or debian/rules file of your package.
<kdubois> my understanding is that pbuilder creates a staging area in tmp. it then compiles my package, and plucks out the binaries and libraries that result and shoves them into a deb
<kdubois> as i understand it, pbuilder has a designated area to look for the what is produced in compilation. i need to know where that area is
<kdubois> i know the problem lies in an incorrect path specified for installation
<slytherin> kdubois: You are not entirely correct. pbuilder creates a chroot and builds the package inside it, not in /tmp. It will be good if you can paste rules file in pastebin.
<kdubois> the install part of my rules is just "make install". i have a straight, hand-generated makefile for this package with a hardcoded installation path
<geser> kdubois: does your Makefile respect $DESTDIR?
<slytherin> kdubois: then that is the problem. Can't help much as I have not dealt with many apps using make.
<kdubois> no, i'd have to modify it to respect DESTDIR
<geser> kdubois: usually make install is passed DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp
<geser> kdubois: don't rely on a fixed path as someone might want to build it in his home for some reason and not with a pbuilder/sbuild/etc.
<kdubois> so i should probably modify the makefile then?
<slytherin> geser: I have come to conclusion that the packaging of libjboss-* packages is very wrong. There are more circular build dependencies that I first thought.
<kdubois> geser: i modified the makefile to respect DESTDIR, but its still making empty packages. i'm telling it to install to $(CURDIR)/debian/tmp
<kdubois> geser: nevermind, i think i got it working! yay
<geser> slytherin: :( Do you have the impression that we get all libjboss-* build someday?
<slytherin> geser: yes, they will. But I am not really favour of doing it the way we are doing. Anyway, I will work on rest of the packages tomorrow.
<geser> I hope we don't need to do it on every new upstream version
<slytherin> geser: Once we have all the packages built, I don't we will need to do it for every release. But as slangasek said, it is better to work on eliminating circular build deps
<ember> apachelogger: amarok-kde4 doesn't segfault on your side?
<apachelogger> ember: nope
<RichW> theres a debian/patches directory, will it apply the patches when the package is built?
<apachelogger> ember: maybe we need to recompile against kde 4.1.0
<RichW> that was a easy q :)
<RichW> nvm i got answer for my Q
<RichW> I got another one though.. can I make pbuilder use -j4 with make?
<tacone> RichW: I'd be interested in know that as well.
<RichW> I got a dualcore and I cant use both cores because of pbuilder :(
<tacone> me too :)
<tacone> 3 processors out of 4 are sleeping
<RichW> I guess i could read the source code to pbuilder.
<ember> apachelogger: i've open a bug a couple of days ago (the only in amarok-kde i think) it segfaults on starting
<tacone> RichW: guess make has some way to set a default.
<RichW> pbuilder is just a bunch of bash scripts.
<RichW> quite impressive
<tacone> RichW: this guy feels the same of us: http://ducksarepeople.com/blog/node/21
<stefanlsd> Anyone help me with a prob silly question. I'm following the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/HandsOn and in step 2 he uses a dget to get the package source dsc file.  How do you know what the URL should be?
<tacone> stefanlsd: if you're trying to get a package in the hardy repositories apt-get source <packagename> would do.
<stefanlsd> tacone: oh ok. thanks.  guess i dont need the dget then.
<tacone> stefanlsd: otherwise launchpad has a package search
<tacone> err. ubuntu.com
<tacone> stefanlsd: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<stefanlsd> tacone: thanks thanks
<tacone> stefanlsd: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/intrepid/rapache
<RichW> tacone, FOUND IT! pbuilder-buildpackage, line 119 -     DPKG_COMMANDLINE="cd tmp/buildd/*/; dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc <add -j4 here> $DEBBUILDOPTS"
<RichW> I should build a packages version of pbuilder for my ppa :)
<tacone> nice RichW. now there's nothing left between you and ruling the world.
<RichW> patched*
<RainCT> stefanlsd: Daniel wrote dget there so that it points always the same version; in the "real world" you would use "apt-get source" to get the latest version, if you have a deb-src entry for Intrepid in your /etc/apt/sources.list. dget is used to get packages from Debian (looking at packages.debian.org for the URL) or Ubuntu (packages.ubuntu.com or launchpad.net) versions which you don't have in your sources.list, from REVU (http://revu.tauware.de) 
<RichW> tacone, Thanks, wish i was smart enough to be a motu myself :)
<tacone> RichW: try to interact with motus or core-dev and see if you can get the patch incorporated
<tacone> RichW: I wish I was smart enough to be a motu too :-D
<RichW> tacone, Im working on that though. Im starting out with rebuilding ready made ones.
<stefanlsd> RainCT: Thanks - got it :)
<stefanlsd> One thing i cant find on the wiki is the latest standardsversion and what it entails...
<geser> some months ago someone did rebuild the Debian archive with -j2 (or more, I don't remember anymore) and some packages failed to build
<kdubois> more problems now, dpkg-shlibdeps complains that one of my libs shouldn't be linked with things (uses none of its symbols)
<geser> RichW: see also http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-debianrules-options and look at parallel in DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS
<geser> kdubois: patch the source to not link against the mentioned lib
<kdubois> geser: i want it to link to that library though
<RichW> geser, Ahhh! Thanks.
<geser> kdubois: why do you want/need to link the library when the binary doesn't use it?
<kdubois> the binary does use it though. i have no idea why its having symbol mismatch.
<kdubois> and i'm actually not packaging a binary, i'm packaging a library
<slangasek> kdubois: dpkg-shlibdeps is much more often right than wrong.  which lib is it complaining about?
<slangasek> this is just a warning, though; lots of other packages in the archive get similar warnings
<kdubois> this is a compiz plugin i wrote, and its complaining about everything, the compiz libraries, the opengl libraries, things it needs.
<kdubois> and the library doesnt work once i install my package, so i'm pretty sure that dpkg-shlibs is correct in this case
<slangasek> where could I see this plugin?
<kdubois> http://gitweb.compiz-fusion.org/?p=users/kdubois/extra-animations;a=summary
<stefanlsd> Where would i find  the latest standardsversion and what it entails?
<DRebellion> stefanlsd, the latest standards-version is 3.8.0 iirc
<stefanlsd> DRebellion: isnt it documented somewhere? The latest version and what it should include?
<DRebellion> stefanlsd, probably ;)
<norsetto> stefanlsd: check out the debian-policy package
<kdubois> slangasek: the problem is probably still the static makefile it uses...
<norsetto> stefanlsd: in there, there is also upgrading-checklist.txt.gz which helps for upgrading
<kdubois> i wish i could just throw the working library made the regular way into dpkg-deb --build and be done with it. :D
<stefanlsd> norsetto: thanks. i got it
<norsetto> stefanlsd: be carefull that if you take the hardy one won't be the latest
<stefanlsd> norsetto: got the intrepid one - 3.8.0.1
<norsetto> stefanlsd: thats the good one
<slangasek> kdubois: the problem probably has to do with compiz desp
<slangasek> desp
<slangasek> deps, gar
<kdubois> slangasek: so just add related libraries to control until it works then?
<slangasek> sorry, what?
<slangasek> I thought we were talking about the dpkg-shlibdeps warning?
<kdubois> yeah, i am. i guess that suggestion doesnt make sense then :P
<slangasek> dpkg-shlibdeps is issuing a warning because your binary is directly linked against libraries that it doesn't use
<slangasek> so if you're going to worry about the warning at all (which isn't required), you have to fix it by taking things /out/ of the upstream build process, not by adding things to debian/control
<slangasek> dpkg-shlibdeps is calculating the package dependencies correct in any case - so this really is just a warning
<kdubois> does it calculate it against the build deps or the install deps?
<slangasek> it calculates it against what is actually contained in your binary
<slangasek> i.e., it examines your library, sees what libraries it needs in order to be usable, and looks up the correct package dependencies for those
<slangasek> and then it warns you if some of those library dependencies aren't actually used by your binary
<kdubois> i'm gonna have to think about that for a bit
<kdubois> ive had all the packaging i can handle for today
<slangasek> fwiw, here's what 'pkg-config --libs compiz' spits out:
<slangasek> -lX11-xcb -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lXrandr -lXinerama -lXcursor -lSM -lxslt -lstartup-notification-1 -lX11 -lxcb -lXfixes -lICE -lxml2
<slangasek> you're certainly not using symbols from most of those libraries directly :)
<slangasek> so this is really a compiz "bug", in that its .pc file tells people to link against libs they don't use
<Wubbbi> DktrKranz: do you know How to Replace Icons in a Package? I mean you cant replace it with a patch. so how to do that?
<slangasek> Wubbbi: convert the icon into a form that can be stored in a patch (i.e., uuencode it)
<Wubbbi> slangasek: how to do that
<slangasek> using the 'uuencode' command
<slangasek> then use 'uudecode' somewhere in your debian/rules to convert it back to binary
<slangasek> and be sure to remove that binary again in your 'clean' target, since otherwise dpkg-dev will give errors about unrepresentable changes to binary files
<Wubbbi> slangasek: ok ... I have never done this befor ( with replacing Icons ) what is my first step?
<kdubois> slangasek: i think i just got it working with debuild. cant seem to get pdebuild to do it
<slangasek> kdubois: well, that sounds like a separate problem from the dpkg-shlibdeps warning, then. :)
<slangasek> Wubbbi: looking at the uuencode manpage, I think :)
<kdubois> yeah, thanks for the help everyone
<Wubbbi> I found a wikipage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/BinaryFilesInDiff ... But they just told me how to add ... not how to replace
<Wubbbi> is that the same?
<slangasek> Wubbbi: yes
<Wubbbi> ok
<nhandler> Are packages in main able to Depend on a package in Universe?
<jpds> They can Suggest: not depend, as that package would then require a main inclusion report.
<ScottK> Aren't suppose to recommend either.
<Laney> protonchris: Hey, I see you've done a lot of updates to glom in the past. I assigned the update bug to myself, but just wanted to check whether you'd rather do it before I do anything.
<mrayzenoss> I have a few possibly basic questions about getting a Zope application added as a package, any takers?
<Jazzva> mrayzenoss, just ask. If someone knows, you will get your answers :).
<mrayzenoss> Well, I'm the Community Manager for Zenoss and we use Zope 2.8.8, which is rather old
<mrayzenoss> but we're stuck on it for now
<mrayzenoss> and it requires Python 2.4, which I do see packaged
<mrayzenoss> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.4
<mrayzenoss> other distros don't support Python 2.4, so that's where the discussion has usually stopped about getting Zenoss into a distro
<mrayzenoss> basically I want to start seeing what kind of traction I can get with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/251404
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251404 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Zenoss - monitor your entire IT structure - networks, servers, virtualizations, applications" [Wishlist,New]
<mrayzenoss> plus there are questions about our use of Google Maps, is that allowed as a restricted package?
<mrayzenoss> and is Flash allowed?
<Jazzva> flash should be allowed, I think. But it would get into multiverse.
<Jazzva> I'm not sure what are the terms of use for Google Maps, you should wait for someone more competent to answer
<mrayzenoss> so we could pull that out and make it a non-free Deb (I'm a Debian user myself)
<mrayzenoss> still coming around to Ubuntu's layout :)
<Jazzva> :)
<directhex> multiverse is pretty much non-free + contrib - canonical support
<Jazzva> Well, I suppose it could qualify for multiverse
<mrayzenoss> well, Zenoss is GPL
<mrayzenoss> it's just we use Flash and Google Maps
<directhex> so are most apps in contrib
<mrayzenoss> but I could pull those out potentially
<directhex> that's the point of contrib - free apps depending on non-free
<directhex> in ubuntu, both live in multiverse
<mrayzenoss> understood
<Jazzva> mrayzenoss, I haven't worked a lot with Flash. I suppose that if there is a way to pass the source of the Flash file in the package, then it should be ok
<mrayzenoss> the source is all available
<mrayzenoss> the Debian folks didn't want anything to do with Flash
<mrayzenoss> or Google
<Jazzva> mrayzenoss, and as for Google Maps, I don't know if it's allowed. It might be...
<mrayzenoss> I have a potential replacement for that
<mrayzenoss> OpenLayers
<mrayzenoss> so is there a proper channel to work through to help me tackle all the dependencies issues?  Like someone I can approach to handle all my questions individually?  Not that IRC isn't great and all :)
<mrayzenoss> it's just we're a large application with a lot of potential blockers
<mrayzenoss> but if I can get a roadmap in place, I can get working on proper Ubuntu packaging
<mrayzenoss> as opposed to our .bin most Ubuntu users have been using
<directhex> mrayzenoss, i think there's a MOTU mailing list, but this is probably the best place on IRC
<directhex> mrayzenoss, usual timezone irc caveats apply
<mrayzenoss> yeah, I didn't want to spam up the MOTU mailing lists
<mrayzenoss> but I'll look for the right one to post to
<mrayzenoss> I guess the ubuntu-motu mailing list will be a good place for my big email.  Thanks
<Jazzva> mrayzenoss, no problem. Good luck :)
<emgent> evening
<nhandler> Good evening emgent
<emgent> nhandler: :)
<bdrung> is here someone from the mozilla team?
<Jazzva> bdrung, I am.
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-30
 * NCommander just got the best/worst junk mail ever
<NCommander> I just got a letter from my own fire department asking for donations
<NCommander> The worst part? It's addressed to "Firefighter Michael Casadevall"
<NCommander> I dunno what ti make of it, but I think I'm going to stick it on the bulletin board with a note "Check your mailing list"
<protonchris> Laney: I am really busy right now.  So please go ahead and work on glom.  Thanks.
<Hattory> Hi all... can you take a look at bug 252793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252793 in xulrunner-1.9 "xulrunner should not be executable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252793
 * ApOgEE- away pi opis
<AnAnt> doko: ping
<eddyMul> I'm working on packaging python-django. Should I submit patches to Debian first? or to Ubuntu first?
<wgrant> eddyMul: We already have Django in the archive...
<eddyMul> wgrant: yes. I'm working on updating it to 1.0 alpha
<wgrant> eddyMul: Have you discussed this with the Debian maintainer? They're probably doing the same thing...
<eddyMul> wgrant: discuss: they suggest that I file a bug
<eddyMul> I don't know what the "topic"/"subject" of the bug should be
<eddyMul> is it... "drive towards python-django-1.0"?
<wgrant> 'New upstream version <some version> available' is often used.
<eddyMul> ah
<eddyMul> so in my case, I'll submit@bugs.debian.org with "python-django: New upstream version 1.0 alpha available'?
<eddyMul> (well, actually, it's not straight 1.0 alpha, but a continuous "tracking" of the SVN tree...)
<wgrant> Something like that.
<eddyMul> wgrant: should I (install and) use reportbug? reportbug-ng? or plain old email should do?
<wgrant> eddyMul: A normal email client works fine.
<eddyMul> wgrant: great. will do!
<stefanlsd> Where can i read about the policy regarding updating of new package versions for ubuntu+1.  Some bug requests for new upsteam versions are asking for a dev version and not always the stable. Is this allowed / normal?  What happens if a package has a 'stable' dev version that has been out for some time?
<foxjazz> is this the channel for coders ?
<ApOgEE-> foxbuntu, coders are accepted... but not everybody here is coders
<ApOgEE-> foxbuntu, this is the channel for MOTU https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<foxbuntu> ApOgEE-, tab once more ;)
<ApOgEE-> usually, packager
<ApOgEE-> foxbuntu, are you coders?
<foxjazz> well I wasn't asking if everyone was a coder, just asking about contributing to open source
<foxbuntu> ApOgEE-, are you asking me or are you intending to ask foxjazz?
<foxjazz> foxbuntu who would I ask about coding stuff for ubuntu?
<ApOgEE-> sorry
<ApOgEE-> sorry foxbuntu
<ApOgEE-> just a quick tab
<foxbuntu> ApOgEE-, no problem
<ApOgEE-> i'm tabbing so much
<foxbuntu> foxbuntu, coding what in ubuntu foxjazz ?
<foxjazz> good question
<ApOgEE-> foxjazz, are you coder?
<foxjazz> I mostly use c# for work
<foxjazz> use to do c++
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, are you looking for an IDE?
<foxjazz> well that would be a good start huh
<foxbuntu> I personally use geany
<foxbuntu> works pretty well
<foxjazz> very good... I don't have any projects atm, but would like to get involved.
<ApOgEE-> foxbuntu, i wonder which IDE was used to develop OpenOffice.org
<ApOgEE-> :D
<foxjazz> they did taht with vi
<ApOgEE-> only vi?
<StevenK> What makes you think they used an IDE?
<foxjazz> I have installed ubuntu in the last couple of years 4 or 5 times.
<ApOgEE-> I currently use glade, but still searching for other IDE
<ApOgEE-> maybe I'll try geany
<foxjazz> well why don't we just code geany to fit our special wants
<foxbuntu> ApOgEE-, geany is quite nice
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, you could always come pickup some work on the Mythbuntu team!
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, we have tons of stuff to do
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxjazz> is that a myth?
<ApOgEE-> foxbuntu, is it able to design GUI in thet IDE?
<foxbuntu> ApOgEE-, no thats glade
<ApOgEE-> hmm... that's the one that i ask
<foxbuntu> ApOgEE-, you could do it in geany but it would be much for difficult than glade
<ApOgEE-> for the text editor, I currently use gedit... lol
<foxbuntu> foxbuntu, yes...its MythTV + Ubuntu
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, ^
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, www.mythbuntu.org
<foxbuntu> ApOgEE-, for all your backend code for the GUI apps (scripts and such) geany is very nice
<ApOgEE-> foxbuntu, thanks... Installing now
<foxbuntu> ApOgEE-, no problem
<ApOgEE-> foxbuntu, is it possible to debug inside it?
<foxbuntu> ApOgEE-, i believe so
<foxjazz> yea, I am going to install ubuntu on my wife's old computer
<foxjazz> right now using vmware on 64bit vista
<itai-michaelson> can anyone explain why apt-cache policy wine gives me wine1.0 while apt-cache show gives me wine 0.95?
<ApOgEE-> huhuh.. i still got xp in my virtualbox but i haven't boot it for such a long time now
<foxjazz> yea, I play wwii online on this machine, nothign beats it
<StevenK> itai-michaelson: wine 1.0 is in hardy-updates and you've not installed the updates yet?
<ApOgEE-> foxjazz, cool
<foxjazz> nothing like shooting down a 110 over a forward base
<foxjazz> ok, ubuntu needs to stop doing that
<foxjazz> why the hell does the install packager set focuse on the screen when I am typing here
<foxjazz> it's quite annoying
 * imbrandon waves to StevenK 
 * StevenK waves to imbrandon. Long time.
<imbrandon> yea, had to "get away from it all" for a bit, but mod_security and eclipse seem to have brought me back
<imbrandon> none seems to be keeping them uptodate :)
<StevenK> imbrandon: We were saving them for you
<imbrandon> so instead of whinge i figured i'd update them , heh
<foxjazz> foxbuntu !!! what is mythbuntu?
<imbrandon> mythbuntu.org iirc
<foxjazz> yea, looking at that already
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, a sub Distro of Ubuntu with MythTV Intergrated
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, ^
<foxjazz> I see
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, MythTV is PVR software, kinda like TIVO but much better
<foxjazz> yea I use the comcast stuff atm
<imbrandon> s/better/diffrent
<foxjazz> How can you record stuff from cable?
<foxbuntu> imbrandon, ok...let me quantify that...
<foxbuntu> more feature rich
<imbrandon> foxbuntu: witha tv ccard
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, ^
<imbrandon> foxbuntu: :) yea overkill for the job IMHO but thats just me /me prefers XBMC > *
<imbrandon> doh wrong fox, foxjazz : with a tv card
<foxjazz> so you use a tv card to record stuff from cable? how woud it make sense in comcast situation
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, I use cable TV
<StevenK> imbrandon: Yes, but you're a heathen
<foxbuntu> StevenK, +1 lol
<foxjazz> I mean I have a digital box that has 2 receivers that handles recording in the box
<imbrandon> foxjazz: depends on your setup, could be as easy as putting the coax on the computer vs the cable box
<foxjazz> no, it's not it's digital
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, yes, you use the TV outputs into a TV card on the PC
<foxjazz> so you make it change channel?
<foxjazz> for recording?
<foxjazz> and then hope you don't have anything programmed on the dvr?
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, yes, ir blasters or serial cable depending on your STB hardware
<imbrandon> foxbuntu: i said "could" in your case to get the same functionality you would need 2 tv cards , an ir send/rec to relay the remote info to the comcast box and still use a non-dvr digital comcast box between the coax and the tv
<foxjazz> that will take affect.
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, you wouldnt use the DVR from comcast anymore
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, MythTV is a replacement to that
<imbrandon> a replacement for "part" of that, he would still need a comcast box to get the digital channels
<imbrandon> e.g. above 70 iirc
<foxbuntu> right
<foxjazz> I am wondering how many knives my wife would stab me with before it's over
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, Mythbuntu is a pretty good distro for it making things easy
 * foxbuntu is about to insert an advertising moment
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, ...or you could get one from this great online store ready to go, when they open up soon... www.foxmediasystems.com
<imbrandon> foxjazz: honestly you'll spend aobout $300 USD on the hardware min then about 2 days of hooking it up / learning the software and you only gain 2 advantages ( abet big ones ) #1 full OSS software #2 you can freely move your recordings to .mpeg / dvd / vcd etc etc etc
<foxbuntu> imbrandon, thats cutting things short a bit
<foxjazz> I have the computer hardware already
<foxbuntu> automatic commercial skipping
<foxjazz> I like the automatic commercial skipping, vs the stupid dvr box
<foxbuntu> media playback (dvd/music/video/internet radio/ect ect)
<foxbuntu> unlimited expandability
<imbrandon> foxjazz: you have two myth compatable TV cards and the IR send/rec relay + remote ?
<foxjazz> yes I undersand the media playback stuff.  And all that.
<foxjazz> Basically I would need the tv card... and I should be good to go.
<foxjazz> thanks foxbuntu ... have to split for sleep
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, the HDHomeRun is great for ATSC/QAM stuff
<foxbuntu> foxjazz, no problem
<foxbuntu> later
<foxjazz> k later
<itai-michaelson> StevenK, sorry ,took so long to answer, no i havent updated yet, so apt-cache show gives me the pre-updated version?
<StevenK> itai-michaelson: apt-cache show should actually show both versions.
<itai-michaelson> StevenK, let me check.
<itai-michaelson> you are correct, i understand
<itai-michaelson> thanks
<ApOgEE-> foxbuntu, I've tested geany. it's great!!
<foxbuntu> ApOgEE-, yeah..its pretty good
<ApOgEE-> foxbuntu, yeah... i compile and build without makefile.... hehe
<ApOgEE-> foxbuntu, do you know any good tutorial on geany?
<foxbuntu> ApOgEE-, nope, sorry
<ApOgEE-> foxbuntu, nevermind... thanks anyway
<ApOgEE-> i'm still figuring out on the suggestion features
<laga> can someone from motu-sru please look at bug #241402 (and ACK it)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241402 in mythbuntu/8.10 "Mythbuntu control center VNC setup freezes if & in password" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241402
<huats> morning everyone
<warp10> bug #245633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245633 in bzr-gtk "Menu entry title in Olive desktop file should be "Bazaar Version Control"" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245633
<laga> \sh: sad to see you stepping down from motu-sru. glad to see you staying to work on the rest :)
<\sh> laga: yes...as the time allows, I'll do my normal motu work :) but SRU is too important, and having one guy with no or less time is much more bad then having a new guy with time
<laga> yeah. motu-sru seems a little slow at the moment
<wgrant> motu-sru seems a little absent at the moment.
<laga> oh, is there a sprint?
<wgrant> laga: No, there's just almost nobody left.
<laga> ah, that explains a few things.
<laga> "5 active members" - but one of them is still sh ;)
<slytherin> geser: I have downloaded jboss 4.2.3 source yesterday. It looks like the Debian packaging split all the source in different packages which might not be necessary. And the same seems to be reason behind circular build dependencies. I will try building 4.2.3 in next few days. Let us see what happens.
<laga> i'll probably write to the motu mailing list to get my SRU ack'ed then
<SWAT> what is the best/usual way to get my packages reviewed and advocated? I need a couple of reviews and 2 advocates
<pmjdebruijn> REVU
<pmjdebruijn> probably... for a start...
<SWAT> pmjdebruijn: it's out there already, didn't I mention getting reviews? (that's only possible when it's already reviewable in REVU)
<pmjdebruijn> sorry
<slytherin> SWAT: the best way is having patience. :-)
<jmehdi> I've uploaded a new version of my package "Webstrict" (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webstrict) but I don't see it... could someone see what's wrong?
<SWAT> slytherin: I have lots of it, but I just do not want to be 'forgotton' or get bit-rot. I do not know exactly what happens with packages in REVU which have 0 comments and 0 advocates for example. What is the best course of action?
<slytherin> SWAT: when did you upload it?
<SWAT> slytherin: 5 days ago
<slytherin> SWAT: I think this is low traffic time currently. You may find someone to review it after 3-4 hours
<SWAT> slytherin: any tips on getting reviewers/advocates? Is sending an e-mail to the motu list the best thing to do?
<SWAT>  q: when I edit the REVU packages (because of comments), do I need to increase my version number or just change the packages use the same version number as before and upload the packages to REVU again?
<slytherin> SWAT: No need to increase version number. Just do 'dput -f *.changes'. It will be good if you can add comments on revu telling what all has changed.
<SWAT> slytherin: ok thanks. The mail to the motu list is a good idea?
<slytherin> SWAT: not really because we will then be flodded by such mails.
<SWAT> so what can I do (or anyone else for that matter) to actually get reviews/advocates? Or do I need to sit in the corner for the next 2 weeks and then look if it has been approved?
<slytherin> SWAT: mostly that. :-)
<slytherin> SWAT: and keep watch on revu to see if there is any comment.
<SWAT> slytherin: ok, thanks. I will do that. I'll also keep it in mind for the next time.
<pmjdebruijn> SWAT: as most rooms have only 4 corners, and there are more than 4 people waiting for reviews/advocates... you technically won't be sitting there alone :p
 * pmjdebruijn runs and hides
<RainCT> Does rmadison work for you for Debian packages?
<stefanlsd> Anyone running a debian system virtualized in vbox or kvm?  Any issues? Does it replicate the environment correctly for most tasks?  I would like to run a debian system to just test functionality / version differences between ubuntu / deb for packaging purposes...
<broonie> stefanlsd: It should work fine.
<pmjdebruijn> stefanlsd: for most packages, a chroot will probably be sufficient, and easily be built using debootstrap
<pmjdebruijn> stefanlsd: why wouldn't vbox/kvm not replicated the system? it's full virtualization, good replication is the whole point
<geser> RainCT: besides that it's outdated?
<RainCT> geser: okay, so it's not only me :P
<geser> RainCT: have you tried asking in #debian-devel on oftc already?
<RainCT> 12:48:43 <jcristau> RainCT: < 12h normally, but it's broken at the moment
<RainCT> 12:49:09 <Rhonda> RainCT: Not long usually, Ganneff is already taking a look into the issue though, it's broken since apparently friday or saturday.
<stefanlsd> broonie, pmjdebruijn - thanks. answers the question. I like the idea of vbox or so to make snapshots before i install something and mess it up.  Else yeah, might go the chroot option
<sebner> apachelogger: don't like our country anymore? :P
<apachelogger> sebner: ?
<sebner> apachelogger: ~chan~
<geser> slytherin: I've looked at the libjboss-microcontroller-java <-> libjboss-aop-java build-dep cycle: does http://paste.ubuntu.com/32165/ looks sane to you to break the cycle?
<AnAnt> doko: ping
<doko> AnAnt: ?
<AnAnt> doko: regarding the bug 249158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249158 in ubuntu "Please sync swt-gtk 3.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249158
<AnAnt> doko: Martin Pitt mentioned something about eclipse, and your name was in it
<AnAnt> [BLACKLISTED] swt-gtk_0 swt-gtk # doko, superseded by eclipse
<AnAnt> eclipse is still at 3.2 (even on Debian), and swt-gtk is at 3.4 on Debian
<doko> I don't mind, we'll have to readjust the conflicts once a eclipse-3.4 is available as a package
<AnAnt> doko: can you mention this in the bug report?
<AnAnt> doko: Hello ?
<doko> AnAnt: replied
<slytherin> geser: Looks ok. but can you give me few days to evaluate how jboss 4.2.3 works out. I want to see if it is can be built without the source split. Frankly I don't know why they have split the source in differene packages.
<geser> slytherin: sure, but wouldn't that mean we have to maintain jboss for a long time as we can't use the Debian pacakges anymore?
<slytherin> geser: Of course I may be wrong and need to look in details. Will take 1-2 days
<geser> ok, will wait till monday with continueing trying to "bootstrap" all jboss packages
<slytherin> geser: Please go head with your fix. Looks like circular dependency is upstream problem and it will take more time to investigate. By continuing what we are doing we will be out of deadlock soon.
<geser> good
<bmm> Hi. I would like to try the new empathy on AMD64 but the build log shows a failure: Could not create directory /buildd : Permission denied
<bmm> Is this a common problem with builds? Something that can be fixed easily, anything I can do about it?
<geser> my guess would be a packaging error
<slytherin> bmm: is latest empathy not available in backports?
<bmm> geser: the i386 version was packaged and correct.
<Iulian> Anybody knows why 'http://sf.net/salasaga/salasaga-([0-9]+\.[0-9]*[02468])\.tar\.bz2' doesn't work?
<bmm> slytherin: not really sure, let me check....
<slytherin> Iulian: do you really need that bug expression?
<Iulian> slytherin: Bug expression?
<bmm> slytherin: not according to packages.ubuntu.com, .23 is in intrepid and .22 is in hardy, nothing in backports
<Iulian> slytherin: I'd like to avoid dev versions which are odd numbered
<Iulian> slytherin: Dev versions are 0.7.x, 0.9.x, 1.1.x and stable 0.8.x, 1.0.x, 1.2.x
<slytherin> Iulian: s/bug/big
<slytherin> bmm: then which version do you want? AFAIK, 0.23 is latest
<bmm> Iluian: don't forget the alpha
<bmm> slytherin: yes 0.23 is the latest and build find on i386, but the AMD64 version doesn't build and the buildlog shows a failure I mentioned earlier.
<bmm> slytherin: I hope to get it working and because it does work on i386 I though it might be a common problem that maybe I could help with.
<bmm> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/empathy
<slytherin> bmm: any link to build log?
<bmm> slytherin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/0.23.3-1ubuntu1/+build/642825
<Iulian> bmm: Any idea how to do that?
<slytherin> Iulian: does this work for you - http://sf.net/medit/mooedit-(.*)\.tar\.bz2
<AnAnt> doko: thanks
<geser> I'm not sure if calling scrollkeeper-update during build in normal/usefull, try asking that in #ubuntu-desktop
<bmm> Iulian: nope, but you might use something like "no number (to stop versions) and then anything": [^0-9].+
<Iulian> slytherin: If I do that, it will not avoid development versions.
<slytherin> geser: But then it should have failed on i386 also
<slytherin> but you are right, scrollkeeper update should go in post install
<kdubois> how can you make sure a package will work on 'fresh' machines?
<slytherin> kdubois: what do you mean?
<kdubois> as in, how can i make sure my package will work on pretty much any machine someone tries to install it on?
<kdubois> is there any tests i can do to that effect?
<bmm> slytherin: I have no idea what I'm talking about, but matching up the logs the actual problem might be that the i386 build machine is missing some files. The i386 machine has a "Cannot stat file: ///usr/share/gnome/help/empathy/C/empathy.xml : No such file or directory" before the place where the amd64 fails
<bmm> So maybe because the amd64 has those files (it doesn't have the same error) it then goes on to try to create the directory and fails while i386 build keeps going
<slytherin> bmm: that itself is a problem then.
<Zdra> bmm: I have that problem when building empathy on ibex 386
<Zdra> the fix is installing scrollkeeper
<Zdra> which should have been replaced by something else now
<bmm> btw.. I was comparing: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15662715/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.empathy_0.23.3-1ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16372360/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.empathy_0.23.3-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<slytherin> kdubois: as long as dependencies are correct, there shouldn't be any problem.
<Zdra> bmm: on hardy it works
<kdubois> thanks slytherin, i guess it was a bit of a paranoid question anyways
<Zdra> I suppose this is a bug with ibex's rarian-compat since that's the replace for scrollkeeper
<bmm> Zdra: just to be sure we are talking about the same, I was comparing i386 ibex and amd64 ibex builds, so how can the dependency be a problem?
<emgent> evening
<Iulian> I'm trying to fix arch-dep-package-has-big-usr-share. I have created a -common package (http://iulian.devzero.co.uk/tmp/control) but how do I move all files from /usr/share to this package?
<Iulian> These are the contents of my -common package: http://iulian.devzero.co.uk/tmp/contents
<Iulian> It should move all files from /usr/share to that package. Am I missing something?
<Zdra> bmm: when compiling empathy (from upstream, not packaging) on my ibex 32bits I get that error: http://pastebin.be/13077
<Zdra> on hardy 64bits it works
<LucidFox> Iulian> Are you using CDBS or just debhelper?
<Zdra> If I install scrollkeeper it works on ibex
<Iulian> LucidFox: dh
<Zdra> scrollkeeper get replaced by rarian => that's a bug in ibex's version of rarian
<LucidFox> Iulian> Then you should install your files to debian/tmp and use debian/*.install files and dh_install to move the files for each package
<bmm> Zdra: weird, the log for i386 shows the installation just running over that problem and continuing. Still, can't compete with a new test as the build logs are probably just old. Do you want me to file a scollkeeper to rarian bug in launchpad?
<Iulian> LucidFox: Ah-ha, thanks.
<slytherin> LucidFox: when using debian/*.install, the files should go in debian/<packagename> right?
<LucidFox> slytherin> Yes
<slytherin> LucidFox: you told him to use debian/tmp
<Zdra> bmm: yes, there is obviously a bug to fill somewhere :)
<bmm> Zdra: k, on it. Thank you for the help!
<LucidFox> slytherin> eh
<LucidFox> well
<Zdra> bmm: thank for filling bugs :D
<LucidFox> dh_install moves files to debian/<packagename>
<LucidFox> and it's used to move files _from_ debian/tmp
<bmm> np
<LucidFox> so if he's splitting a package into two, he should install to debian/tmp and then use install files to move the files from there for each package
<blondie1> http://blonde-dude.net/forum/index.php
<LucidFox> slytherin> I don't know if my voice counts or only council voices do, but I've posted a +1 for your Ubuntu Contributing Developers application
<slytherin> LucidFox: Thanks. Of course sponsors voice counts.
<LucidFox> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/libjna-java-0807301410/libjna-java-3.0.4/debian/changelog <-- A Russian girl working at Sun? o_O
<james_w> LucidFox: what's so strange about that?
<LucidFox> james_w> Nothing, except that it breaks, like, five Russian stereotypes at once :p
<bmm> Just filed #253295 about the build problems with empathy mentioned earlier. Thanks for the help all.
<tuxmaniac> hi. if there is a new upstream release, which is not packaged in Debian and the debian maintainers seemed to be not so active what do you think is the best way to rsolve the issue? Package it for ubuntu or rise a bug in Debian and wait for sometime until the maintainers get back to you?
<tuxmaniac> or rise a bug in LP and wait
<james_w> tuxmaniac: there's nothing stopping you from doing both at the same time
<tuxmaniac> ?
<james_w> you can package a new upstream for Ubuntu, and file a bug in Debian requesting that they update, and point to your package if the update isn't simply changing the version number
<tuxmaniac> james_w: no. LAst time I got flamed for trying to package a software in debian for which I was upstream. there was some misunderstanding that I was trying to hijack the package. So didnt want to repeat something similar here. So asked for advice.
<james_w> there's no harm in filing a bug in Debian
<tuxmaniac> james_w: thanks
<tuxmaniac> What if there is a new package in Debian and it is not present in Ubuntu until date. Is that enough if I rise a sync request? or is there some other procedure?
<tuxmaniac> Debian unstable I mean
<geser> tuxmaniac: just a simple sync request
<tuxmaniac> geser: thanks
<Iulian> LucidFox: Hmm, how do I dh_install the files? I need to install all files from /usr/share to the -common package. I have create a .install file which contains debian/tmp/usr/share/* but don't know how to use dh_install.
<geser> perhaps also add a small rationale why it should get added now if you need sponsoring
<tuxmaniac> yeah I am adding that. geser is it necessary (essential) to check whether it builds under interpid pbuilder before rising such a request?
<tuxmaniac> intrepid
<tuxmaniac> hmm LaserJock is debian uploader for that.
<geser> tuxmaniac: sure, I only sponsor sync request that build in intrepid
<LucidFox> Iulian> Is dh_install called in your debian/rules file already?
<geser> why should we sync something that doesn't build in intrepid?
<LucidFox> Iulian> By the way, the install file for the common package should be named debian/[packagename]-common.install
<Iulian> LucidFox: I didn't call dh_install. All I have to do is call 'dh_install' ?
<Iulian> LucidFox: Well, I only call it when I have to install some file to a specific dir.
<Iulian> LucidFox: Oh and yes, I called it twice but not for the -common package.
<LucidFox> Iulian> yes, you call dh_install without parameters
<LucidFox> and calling dh_install with parameters isn't good, you should move such calls to your *.install files
<Iulian> LucidFox: Ohh, that explains it.
<Iulian> LucidFox: Thanks
<slytherin> geser: LucidFox: An update to 'electric' pending for long time. And you are the only java experts here. Can anyone of you find time today?
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: thanks for that :-)
<LucidFox> slytherin> Bug link?
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: I am hoping that once it is updated in Ubuntu I can make a call for adoption in D-Java list
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: I am ready to take it up. though I dont know much of Java, I am very interested in that package
<slytherin> LucidFox: bug 242720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242720 in electric "[New Upstream Release] Electric has released 8.06" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242720
<geser> slytherin: don't exaggerate :) I'm not a java expert
<slytherin> geser: Well, the problem is that I am not a MOTU yet. :-P
<LucidFox> doko> So I guess openjdk is now preferred to gcj for building packages?
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: btw, did you succeed in making it build under gcj?
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: nope
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: looks like gcj problem.
<slytherin> geser: FYI ... lucene2 still fails to build with GCJ. The unit test failure is same. Do you think we should report bug in GCJ? I heard OOo 3 is going to make use of GCJ.
<slytherin> LucidFox: Why not try building with GCJ?
<slytherin> I mean GCJ, openjdk, Sun jdk should be sequence
<LucidFox> slytherin> doko posted on ubuntu-devel-announce that it's now preferable to depend on default-jdk
<slytherin> LucidFox: yes that I know. default-jdk in turn depends on GCJ for most arch.
<LucidFox> Does it?
<LucidFox> "Recently Openjdk6 was promoted to main; with today's upload of java-common, OpenJDK6 is the default java runtime / development kit in main, on all architectures."
<slytherin> LucidFox: Oh, I didn't read that.
<tuxmaniac> geser: pakcage builds under intrepid pbuilder. Rising the request now
<tuxmaniac> if someone has time please sponsor package for bug 253324. thanks in advance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253324 in ubuntu "[sync request] Avagadro Sync from debian unstable 0.8.1-4 version." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253324
<ivoks> anyone from ubuntu motu-sru here?
<Iulian> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-mentors@lists.debian.org/msg57295.html tells me to not ship BitstreamVera but depend on it. I added ttf-bitstream-vera to Depends and created a patch which removes the fonts/ directory. Isn't it the right way for doing this?
 * Iulian feels confused
<geser> ivoks: motu-sru seems to be awol
<ivoks> :) ok
<slytherin> Iulian: can you do it this way if possible. The package must be including fonts directory form somewhere like in debian/*install. So simply remove it.
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: what is avagadro about?
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: straight from the name. Molecules, atoms etc.
<tuxmaniac> :-)
<Iulian> slytherin: Vincent told to not ship BitstreamVera, that confuses me.
<slytherin> Iulian: which package is it?
<Iulian> I thought adding ttf-bitstream-vera to depends will fix it.
<Iulian> slytherin: salasaga
<slytherin> Iulian: I mean the fonts from source will go in the package only if you specify somewhere to include it. So instead of writing a patch to delete directory, do not include the fonts
<Iulian> slytherin: Oh, will think after supper how to do that.
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: right, avagadro sounded familiar but was not able to remember the context.
<slytherin> damn, I loved chemistry.
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: how can you forget the great Avogadro number.
<geser> Iulian: you could also patch the Makefile to not install them or rm them after make install again from debian/tmp/...
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: I forgot many things form school. I was expert in maths and chemistry and now I don't remember half the things.
<geser> Iulian: which way you choose it's up to you as long as the fonts don't get included in the binary deb
<tuxmaniac> slytherin: why does our gnusim8085 still having local changes on Ubuntu? I think it can be directly merged from Debian. Do you know any reasons?
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: sorry, I was away. See if all the patches in Ubuntu have been merged in Debian. If yes then sync otherwise merge
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Iulian> geser: Will try to patch the Makefile
<Iulian> Hi bddebian.
<bddebian> Hello Iulian
<foxjazz> hellooo
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<LaserJock> hi Barry
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock, how have you been?
<LaserJock> sorry gotta run
<LaserJock> bddebian: bug good
<tuxmaniac> bddebian: heya
<bddebian> Hi tuxmaniac
<foxjazz> how come ubuntu runs sooo slow on vmware
<poningru> foxjazz, use jesus os
<poningru> err jeos
<LaserJock> poningru: lol
<poningru> ;)
<LaserJock> poningru: I thought that was called Ubuntu CE ;-)
<poningru> naah its obviously the MID edition
<poningru> or whatever the mobile edition is called
<poningru> you know compete with the jesus phone
<poningru> you gotta have the jesus os
<LaserJock> heh
<tuxmaniac> if a FTBFS is fixed in Intrepid, the status of the bug should be fix committed?
<poningru> jesus phone == iphone btw
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: should be Fix Released, no?
<cody-somerville> Fixed Released
<LaserJock> btw all, Ubuntu QA meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 2 minutes
<tuxmaniac> Relesed? I thought it is for current releases only
<cody-somerville> No
<cody-somerville> The opposite
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: no, when it's fixed in the archive somewhere
<tuxmaniac> ok. 1 bug down yay!
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock: Avogadro sync request rised :-)
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: awesome, I hadn't had a chance to do it myself
<poningru> while we are talking bugs... *cough* bug 245672 *cough*
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245672 in linux-restricted-modules "[wishlist]A new version of madwifi ath_hal is available for AR5007 cards " [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245672
 * cody-somerville coughs poningru over to the kernel team.
<huats> norsetto: !
<huats> (sorry I got to run now, but I'll connect tonight)
<huats> (and count this point ;))
<poningru> cody-somerville, lol true
<poningru> advice please
<poningru> need to find a good iso repackager
<poningru> reconstructor??
<slayton> when a newer version of a package is available and installed automatically, does the postrem script get called on the old package before the newer version is installed?
<norsetto> slayton: ah, I see you have not attended the maintainer scripts lecture ...
<slayton> norsetto... alas i have not... I was not aware of them
<slayton> norsetto, where can I go to get information about the various lectures that are offered?
 * geser waits on norsetto pointing slayton to the lecture log
<norsetto> slayton: they are announced on all devel m.l.
<norsetto> slayton: there is also the motu school wiki pages
<slayton> oh... that class was 2 days ago...
<porthose> slayton:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/MaintainerScripts
<BUGabundo_work> is steve langasek here?
<slangasek> yes, but you have to squint to see him
<slayton> porthose: ty
<porthose> slayton: np
<BUGabundo_work> hy there
<BUGabundo_work> I was discussing with gnomefreak in #ubuntu+a
<BUGabundo_work> #ubuntu+1
<norsetto> slayton: for quick reference you can just read the dpkg man page, otherwise refer to the debian policy, ch. 6
<BUGabundo_work> about my system today broke
<BUGabundo_work> I think it might be PAM slangasek
<slangasek> well, that's possible
<BUGabundo_work> GDM fails to start
<BUGabundo_work> and from a shell with root
<BUGabundo_work> I can't do "su bugabundo"
<slangasek> hmm, gdm failing to start is probably not PAM's doing
<BUGabundo_work> says /bin/bash: permition denied
<slangasek> ... and a permission error on /bin/bash is probably also not PAM's doing
<porthose> slayton:  norsetto gave a very good lecture, a lot of good info :)
<slangasek> what does ls -l /bin/bash show?
<BUGabundo_work> well GDM will not stat 'cause I can't even login to any other user other then root
<slayton> i'm reading it now.
<slangasek> BUGabundo_work: are you sure that GDM failing to start isn't an X problem?
<BUGabundo_work> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root .....
<BUGabundo_work> startx as root works fine
<slangasek> BUGabundo_work: aside from having to load the library (and I see no evidence that's broken), PAM only comes into play with GDM after it's started and you're trying to log in
 * gnomefreak thinks its not pam to be honest
<BUGabundo_work> lol gnomefreak
<BUGabundo_work> ok... let me see the update log again
<BUGabundo_work> and see if I see any package that could damage my boot
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: if pam you wouldnt be only one seeing it
<slangasek> BUGabundo_work: do you have selinux configured?
<BUGabundo_work> I didn't ever activate it slangasek
<BUGabundo_work> only if comes by default now
<slangasek> ok; then I don't know what's causing your permission denied error on /bin/bash, but I don't see any way other than selinux that it could be related to PAM.
<BUGabundo_work> humm GDM also got an update... where is Martin Pitt...
<slangasek> heh
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: its not gdm or everyone would se eit
<gnomefreak> its something local
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<slangasek> gnomefreak: possibly only the people who have logged out of GDM :)
<BUGabundo_work> help me debug it
<BUGabundo_work> where would you guys look next?
<gnomefreak> slangasek: i have rebooted since the gdm update
<slangasek> gnomefreak: ok. :)
<cody-somerville> BUGabundo_work, you might attempt filing a bug report like most people.
<slangasek> BUGabundo_work: can you describe more precisely /how/ gdm fails to start?
<slangasek> BUGabundo_work: does it fail to bring up the login screen completely?
<BUGabundo_work> I know this suck saying... but I have already filed my share of bugs...
<gnomefreak> i know works for me isnt really a test
<cody-somerville> gnomefreak, just because no one else has reported it yet doesn't mean a highly popular package can't inherently have a bug.
<BUGabundo_work> I want to track down this one first before just assuming its some package...
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> like I said on #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo_work> today I instaled a propietary app
<BUGabundo_work> x-lite3 a voip app
<cody-somerville> BUGabundo_work, this is why bug reports are useful - you don't have to repeat yourself
<gnomefreak> cody-somerville: very true
<BUGabundo_work> after an half an hour I rebooted my system
<BUGabundo_work> I know cody-somerville
<BUGabundo_work> but since I first mention it, I've learned a bit more
<BUGabundo_work> after reboot, GDM failed to appear
<cody-somerville> BUGabundo_work, what appears instead?
<BUGabundo_work> blank
<BUGabundo_work> it seems we are going to have a new GUTSY TTY prob
<BUGabundo_work> Nvidia binary 173 and vga=773
<slangasek> what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log show?
<BUGabundo_work> let me see
<norsetto> geser: who do you usually bother to have patches uploaded?
<slangasek> if GDM fails to appear, it's not a PAM problem; if startx works, it's probably not an X problem either; but the log should still probably show something explaining what went wrong with GDM
<BUGabundo_work> slangasek: I'll paste is on a pastebin
<slangasek> BUGabundo_work: yes, thank you
<BUGabundo_work> oh.. no network... I have to ifconfig up and dhclient
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<norsetto> BUGabundo_work: you can also ask gdm to output debugging info, it helps to see where the problem comes from
<slangasek> norsetto: how do you ask gdm to do that?
<cody-somerville> BUGabundo_work, Can you pastebin /var/log/gdm/:0.log as well?
<slangasek> frankly, I'm disappointed that no one has found a real bug in the new pam upload yet ;P
<BUGabundo_work> slangasek: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/32292
<norsetto> slangasek: have to search for that, its a long time I did it. There was a key to be set in a conf file IIRC
<BUGabundo_work> cody-somerville: : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/32293
<BUGabundo_work> cody-somerville: : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/32294 looks more intersing gdm0.log.1
<cody-somerville> Can you switch to console and /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<BUGabundo_work> sure
<BUGabundo_work> but I won't be able to access the machine after
<BUGabundo_work> since I can login as my reguler user
<BUGabundo_work> I can't open ssh to it
<BUGabundo_work> so no more logs ... lol
<cody-somerville> ...
<cody-somerville> You can or can't login as a regular user?
<geser> norsetto: upload to where?
<BUGabundo_work> I can NOT
<slangasek> cody-somerville: well, something is preventing his user from executing his login shell
<BUGabundo_work> just as root
<slangasek> BUGabundo_work: have you modified any files under /etc/pam.d?
<BUGabundo_work> slangasek: any user
<BUGabundo_work> I tried all 3 of them
<BUGabundo_work> no I did not
<slangasek> same 'permission denied' error for each?
<BUGabundo_work> cody-somerville: I terminated my gdm session
<cody-somerville> BUGabundo_work, then start gdm with the --no-daemon option
<BUGabundo_work> yep
<cody-somerville> errr
<cody-somerville> -nodaemon
<slangasek> BUGabundo_work: can you run strace -ff -o su-debugging-log su <username>?
<BUGabundo_work> su fernando \n Cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied
<slangasek> and then post the full contents of all su-debugging-log* files somewhere that I can see them?
<BUGabundo_work> strace gets me the same error
<cody-somerville> copy and paste it
<slangasek> yes, I want to see the log files that are created
<slangasek> not the error message
<BUGabundo_work> I've got two logs
<norsetto> slangasek: You must set Enable=false in the [debug] stanza of /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<BUGabundo_work> let me startx and upload to pastebin
<BUGabundo_work> is the content of those files sensitive?
<norsetto> slangasek: I mean, true :-)
<gnomefreak> norsetto: not default on devel cycle?
<slangasek> BUGabundo_work: they're a little large for pastebin; I don't suppose you have web space somewhere else you can post them to?
<BUGabundo_work> I have some hosts
<norsetto> gnomefreak: no, its quite verbose
<BUGabundo_work> ill ssh to one and upload
<gnomefreak> ah
<BUGabundo_work> do I need to change gdm still ?
<slytherin> BUGabundo_work: I have seen similar problem. can you check permissions of /dev/null ?
<slangasek> BUGabundo_work: well, any read()s from /etc/shadow may possibly display parts of your password hashes
<slangasek> BUGabundo_work: so it would be best to grep out any 'read' calls from the logs, yes
<BUGabundo_work> slytherin: crw-rw-rw- 1 root root.....
<slangasek> BUGabundo_work: which you can do from the commandline with sed -i -e'/read/d' su-debugging-log*
<slytherin> BUGabundo_work: ok, then next thing to check is permissions of home folders for the corresponding user accounts. That are the only clus I have.
<norsetto> geser: to the repo, for things you have no upload rights
<slangasek> slytherin: if he gets me the strace logs, I can see exactly why there's a permission error
<slangasek> (it may not make any sense, but it'll at least tell me *why* :)
<slytherin> hmm
<norsetto> geser: I mean, I subscribed u-m-s but I'm afraid it will die of a natural death there
<geser> norsetto: usually dholbach assignes a core-dev for my sponsor requests
<norsetto> geser: ah ok, I'll wait until daniel is back then
<geser> norsetto: you could try to find a core-dev yourself
<norsetto> geser: are you applying any time soon?
<BUGabundo_work> slytherin: all user accounts permitions look fine
<norsetto> gnomefreak: there is also an utility called gdmsetup which should do that (I'm not on gnome, so I can't check)
<gnomefreak> that file scares me
<geser> norsetto: I don't know if I'd survive the TB grilling
<gnomefreak> but yes been there
<norsetto> geser: well, you won't know until you try ;-)
 * cody-somerville wonders where our strace logs are.
<norsetto> geser: I didn't know the TB was actually asking you to pass an exam :-O
 * gnomefreak was hoping to see them as weel before i have ot leave
<slangasek> right, so the problem is that something has set BUGabundo_work's root dir to be mode 0700
<gnomefreak> i heard they are very strict
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> let me guess
<BUGabundo_work> runing x-lite as sudo
<gnomefreak> ok he likes using sudo to run apps
<BUGabundo_work> can I change it from a shell or do I need a live cd slangasek ?
<gnomefreak> btw thats not good
<slangasek> BUGabundo_work: just run 'chmod a+rx /' as root
<gnomefreak> but i doubt x-lite would cause that much damage
<norsetto> lets all call him BADabundo
<BUGabundo_work> done slangasek
<slangasek> BUGabundo_work: now your system is fixed ;)
<BUGabundo_work> let see
<BUGabundo_work> reboot
<slangasek> well - you probably need to check the permissions on /home too; it's possible that whatever did this left a trail pointing at your home directory
<BUGabundo_work> is there a bug for that blank TTY on ibex'
<BUGabundo_work> ?
<gnomefreak> there used to be
<gnomefreak> not sure if it still around
<BUGabundo_work> slangasek: boot seems faster
<BUGabundo_work> no fails
<BUGabundo_work> didn't hang on io cpufreq
<BUGabundo_work> D-BUS up and GDM up
<BUGabundo_work> auto-login working....
<norsetto> gnomefreak: would that be 177658 ?
<slangasek> yes, having users other than root being able to access the filesystem usually helps
<BUGabundo_work> got a POPUP about "install problem"
<gnomefreak> norsetto: i dont remember its been filed since a1 IIRC
<BUGabundo_work> "the configuration defaults for gnome powermanager..... bla bla"
<gnomefreak> maybe home permissions?
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> I thinks it has to do with gnome-power schema
<BUGabundo_work> ler me see If I find that bug I reported
<norsetto> gnomefreak: can't be mine then, its there since December
<gnomefreak> i remember a few on hardy but this one im remembering is on intrepid
<gnomefreak> oh wait he fixed his
<gnomefreak> norsetto: nevermind that bug isnt around he had fixed it due to res. issue
<BUGabundo_work> how I hate https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/249342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249342 in malone "when reporting a new bug, LP assumes the package from previous bug report (dup-of: 193602)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193602 in malone "after reporting a bug one is only asked to report another bug about the same package" [Low,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/242665
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242665 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager wont keep the state ( This key as no schema )" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_work> it still isn't fixed
<slytherin> geser: can you please sponsor this? bug 252384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252384 in libpdfbox-java "Fix for FTBFS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252384
<norsetto> BUGabundo_work: why do you complain? Now we have a wonderfull ui, isn't that enough?
 * gnomefreak wants wonderful ui
<gnomefreak> ;)
<BUGabundo_work> norsetto: humm for me it's a bug... when I press BUGS tag, I expext to be sent to the root of bugs
<BUGabundo_work> so I can search for new and unrelated ones
<BUGabundo_work> not to search in the same package
<slytherin> BUGabundo_work: well, this is not the right place for complaining.
<norsetto> BUGabundo_work: actually, thats one of the few things I like about LP
<BUGabundo_work> do you norsetto?
<BUGabundo_work> I know slytherin... we have #lp
<norsetto> BUGabundo_work: I do indeed
<BUGabundo_work> how do go to the beginning then?
<BUGabundo_work> without manually editing the url?
<norsetto> BUGabundo_work: use bookmarks ;-) or go to launchpad (upper left corner)
<BUGabundo_work> its not as BIG as BUGs
<BUGabundo_work> lol
 * cody-somerville scratches behind his ear.
<BUGabundo_work> since you guys were so helpful
<BUGabundo_work> can I abuse you a bit more
<BUGabundo_work> and try to make way with my WiFi?
<BUGabundo_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/230844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230844 in linux "kill switch on with intel wifi 4965" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_work> the only kernel I manage to get "some" work done
<BUGabundo_work> was 2.6.24.18
<BUGabundo_work> all after that (that's why I keept updating to ibex versions) don't work
<ion_> Anyone feel like reviewing http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=compcache-setup? Thanks.
<BUGabundo_work> humm no one?
<BUGabundo_work> ok... I guess I'll be without wifi for a while more
<geser> slytherin: will sponsor later
<slytherin> geser: ok.
<foxjazz> where can I find the people that work on IM stuff?
<ScottK> foxjazz: Depends on exactly what IM stuff you're interested in.
<k0p> DktrKranz, are you there?
<norsetto> is anyboy OUT there?
<Jazzva> norsetto, the truth? :)
<norsetto> jazzva: +1 to jazzva ;-)
<Jazzva> ah... anybody... not "anything"
<norsetto> actually, it is "is there anybody OUT there"
 * nhandler waves
<Jazzva> Apparently, my English skills are not so good :).
<norsetto> Jazzva: hmmm, what about your English music skills then?
<Jazzva> English music skills?
<Jazzva> norsetto ^
<norsetto> yes, that was a quotation from a famous album (ages before you were born ;-))
<norsetto> huats!
<Jazzva> norsetto, ah... That's the reason why I was confused :).
 * Jazzva searches a bit about that...
<huats> norsetto !!
<norsetto> huats: slow as a snail :-)
<huats> :)
<huats> ;)
<huats> I'd like to ask you: which tool do you use to detect all the trailing whitespaces when you are reviewing a package ?
<norsetto> huats: good old kate
<huats> ok
<huats> so you are opening every files ?
<norsetto> huats: but I guess vim should be able too *cough*
<huats> one after the other ok
<norsetto> huats: hmmm, yes, I'm usually looking at the content of a package when I review it ;-)
<huats> :)
<huats> I didn't know if you had an automatic tool :)
<norsetto> yes, norsettomatic, it just needs a pasteque from time to time
<huats> :)
<huats> hum
<huats> I had one too tonight :)
<norsetto> huats: ah! I had two :-)
<norsetto> huats: I mean, two slices ...
<norsetto> huats: well, BIG slices ...
<huats> :)
<huats> no I had 1/4 of a small one :)
<norsetto> huats: its good for your diet ;-)
<norsetto> jazzva: found?
<huats> norsetto: it is... I can eat fruits as a dessert for the diner :)
<norsetto> huats: about your package, can you ask somebody else to review it? Once you have an ack, I'll just give it a final check and upload
<huats> norsetto: sure...
<huats> I'll find someone else :)
<huats> (in fact I was right now looking for the remaining blanks)
<norsetto> huats: everytime you squash one, its good to cry "AH! Another one bites the dust! Die!! Die!!"
<huats> :)
<huats> I will :)
 * norsetto made another attempt at referencing an English song which is apparently lost on jazzva and huats
<huats> norsetto: of course I remember this U2 song :D
 * norsetto hit the head against the wall ... repeateadly
<huats> ;)
<norsetto> huats: beside, they are Irish :-O (hmmm, are they?)
<huats> (no there are not I think)
<Wubbbi> can a Motu take a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-teacooker please?
<martoss> Hi folks, I am trying to build my first package with pbuilder instead of "on my system".
<martoss> my problem is a "virtual depencency". I had to add libglib1.2-dev to the build depencencies in the control file and now I get:
<geser> have you universe enabled in the pbuilder?
<martoss> geser, oh, maybe not.
<martoss> thx, geser that solved this problem.
<martoss> "You need the gtkgl library provided by gtkglarea" although I have gtkglarea-dev, gtkgl-dev in my build-deps?
<norsetto> martoss: you can check in configure (or configure.in, configure.ac) what upstream is looking for exactly
<cody-somerville> Does /var/run get cleared at shutdown?
<norsetto> cody-somerville: isn't /var/run mounted as tmpfs ?
<cody-somerville> do
<cody-somerville> *doh
<cody-somerville> yes, sorry
<foxjazz> what's anyone doing today
<martoss> any ideas what could be wrong here: I have put a --with-blubber-prefix=/usr in front of ./configure in my debian/rules since I can configure with this option by hand inside of  a chroot.
<martoss> If i run this with pdebuild, it doesn't find it.
<martoss> I've configured pdebuild to drop me a shell inside, there, I can configure it with the library
<geser> martoss: please pastebin your debian/rules
<martoss> http://pastebin.com/f798a47d6
<geser> this looks ok
<martoss> I've modified nothing except the two --with...
<martoss> the rest has been created from dh_ script
<Wubbbi> Is a Motu online?
#ubuntu-motu 2008-07-31
<jonfore_> I want to get involved with MOTU...is there anywhere I should look at beside the topic link?
<Jazzva> jonfore_, you might want to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted , in case you haven't already
<jonfore_> Jazzva: yep I've been checking it out.  So I should learn how to package?
<Jazzva> jonfore_, you don't have to learn all of that right now. You will learn the stuff by doing it. But at least reading the packaging manual will be helpful.
<Jazzva> jonfore_, you can take a look at the bugs that're easy to fix (bitesize)
<Jazzva> And find something you can work on.
<jonfore_> ok cool
<jonfore_> thanks
<Jazzva> No problem
<jonfore_> Is there mentoring through MOTU?
<crimsun> yes
<Jazzva> jonfore_, http://tinyurl.com/5vp5g8 is the list of all bugs that are tagged with "bitesize"
<Jazzva> jonfore_, for mentoring check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring
<persia> cody-somerville: -1 for top posting.  -1 for one-line with big quote. :p
<cody-somerville> I knew I'd get that.
<ScottK> I kind of over shot on doing my 5 today.  I filed 8 bugs.
<ScottK> Oh, wait.  That was supposed to be about fixing, not filing, right?
<persia> ScottK: Is 5-a-day really about filing :)
<ScottK> ;-)
<cody-somerville> I
<persia> Well, it's about doing something with bugs: perhaps you're supposed to touch 13 now.  Did you at least triage the ones you filed?
<ScottK> I'm not even counting the Launchpad bugs.
<persia> LP bugs don't count for 5-a-day anyway.
<cody-somerville> I'm pretty sure filing 5 new bugs a day is a 5-a-day anti-pattern :P
<ScottK> They were mostly syncs, so they'll be gone soon enough.
<ScottK> Launchpad bugs are like catching fish in a barrell anyway.
<persia> LP: feed's on
<cody-somerville> Such negativity is not conducive to positivity :P
<persia> cody-somerville: Well, there are lots of LP bugs, and historically some people haven't been good about filing them.  Personally, I think having the bugs on record is better.
<cody-somerville> persia, I agree
<persia> From what I've heard from the LP devs, they have a lot easier time fixing things when the bugs are filed, so if finding LP bugs is like catching fish in a barrel, it's nice to prep them for the cooks.
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> Nothing wrong with filing bugs :)
<wgrant> I tend to find that LP bugs get triaged faster when you file a dozen in 20 minutes.
<nxvl> ScottK: 5-a-day is about bugs, being filing, fixing, commenting, triaging, etc...
<nxvl> hi all!
<cody-somerville> nxvl, well thank you for that informative clarification ;]
 * ajmitch starts up his automated bug filer
<persia> ajmitch: Which one?
<ajmitch> persia: oh /dev/random should do
 * persia thought ajmitch had a selection of useful automatd bug filers
 * ajmitch doesn't have useful stuff
<persia> Bah.  RCbugs is direct counter-evidence.  More could be found.
 * ajmitch is having too much fun doing silly things in python
<wgrant> ajmitch: What kind of silly things?
<ion_> Bug filer based on MegaHAL, perhaps
<ajmitch> wgrant: just playing around with creating types at runtime, some introspection, etc
<ajmitch> nothing particularly useful yet
<wgrant> ion_: I like that idea. I wonder what triagers would think when it responded to them.
<wgrant> ajmitch: That's always fun.
<ubuntu_> anyone working on any cool projects?
<cody-somerville> No, sorry
<ion_> Nope
<ubuntu_> so ion, you don't think anyone is working on anything cool?
<ion_> Indeed.
<ubuntu_> indubidably
<ubuntu_> I am going to go play a game then
<nxvl> see you all!
<persia> foxjazz: Can you define cool?
<foxjazz> sure, anything that has to do with communication (net working)
<foxjazz> or vr gaming
<LucidFox> Gah! The fuzzy fonts in OpenJDK Swing! It burns!
<persia> foxjazz: Well, there's a bit of gaming work that could be done.
<persia> foxjazz: You might look in Section;games in your package manager, and see if anything there interests you.
<persia> LucidFox: I believe there is a new swt-gtk that ought fix that: see bug #249158: needs testing and history investigation.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249158 in ubuntu "Please sync swt-gtk 3.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249158
<persia> (Mind you, if someone wanted to write up some swt-qt bindings, that would be nifty)
<LucidFox> persia> Swing, not SWT
<LucidFox> Fonts in SWT are OK, because SWT is just a wrapper around system widget toolkits
<persia> Oh.  I (mistakenly) conflated the two.  Re-education in progress...
<persia> Ah.  SWT is IBM's reimplementation of Swing for Eclipse, but completely different.  Sometimes I love Java.
<foxjazz> too many memory leaks in java
<LucidFox> SWT uses a different philosophy from Swing
<LucidFox> so they're not really comparable
<LucidFox> Swing only uses the platform's window system and draws the widgets itself
<LucidFox> whereas SWT uses platform widgets, such as Win32 standard controls, or GTK under Linux
<LucidFox> This is why, for example, Eclipse looks native on every platform while the Java Control Panel does not
<lifeless> foxjazz: less memory leaks in java than most C programs :)
<foxjazz> heh no argument there
<foxjazz> I prefer c#
<persia> LucidFox: I thought that Swing had a native peer implementation for widgets.  That said, yes, SWT and Swing are entirely different (they just seem to solve the same class of problem)
<LucidFox> Yes, both are widget toolkits
<persia> At least according to the IBM article I read, they also have feature parity, just completely different ways of being used.
<LucidFox> I personally prefer Qt Jambi to both :)
<persia> heh
<LucidFox> Stupid upstream... their versioning scheme confuses uscan
<LucidFox>      BrowserLauncher2-all-11.jar
<LucidFox>      BrowserLauncher2-all-12.jar
<LucidFox>      BrowserLauncher2-all-1_3.jar
<LucidFox> these are supposed to be 1.1, 1.2 and 1.3 :
<ion_> uversionmangle=s/^([0-9])_?([0-9])$/$1.$2/
<persia> ion_: The trick is knowing that they might introduce an underscore in advance of the release :p
<ion_> persia: :-)
<foxjazz> how do you find the code for gaim?
<lifeless> debcheckout gaim
<wgrant> Except that Gaim ceased to exist some time ago.
<foxjazz> lifeless is that a bash command
<foxjazz> what about Kopete
<persia> lifeless: Note that pidgin also doesn't have Vcs-* fields ...
<persia> (Except when I run the right package analysis command)
<foxjazz> persia how do you use debcheckout?
<persia> foxjazz: I don't.
<foxjazz> oh
<foxjazz> I want to look at source for Kopete
<foxjazz> how do I do that
<wgrant> apt-get source kopete
<foxjazz> says it failed
<wgrant> I'd then advise you to fix the issue mentioned in the failure message.
<foxjazz> dpkg-source: not found
<wgrant> Install dpkg-dev
<foxjazz> install command not found
<StevenK> foxjazz: sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev
<foxjazz> I finally got the source for kopete now what
<persia> foxjazz: What do want to do with kopete?
<foxjazz> well I want to look at the sorce
<foxjazz> source code persia
<ScottK> Then look at it.
<persia> foxjazz: OK.  You've run apt-get source kopete.  This should create a directory called kopete-4.1.0.  The source code is therein.  Use your favorite text editor to view it.
<foxjazz> well it created a folder called dkenetwork-3.5.8
<foxjazz> and the only source code viewer I have now is geany
<foxjazz> persia there is no project file to open
<persia> foxjazz: Ah.  RIght.  Kopete doesn't have it's own package.  What do you see in the kdenetwork-3.5.8 folder?
<foxjazz> kopote is in there
<persia> s/it's/its/
<foxjazz> huh
<foxjazz> what's a "good" dev environment?
<persia> foxjazz: I tend to use terminals and vi.
<foxjazz> well I am spoiled with vistual studio
<foxjazz> visual*
<persia> It depends on what upstream uses.  Some packages have project files for various IDEs included in the source.  Others do not.
<foxjazz> what's .svgz
<persia> In those cases where upstream uses an IDE, and it is an IDE with which you are familiar, using the IDE can be good.  For other cases, text editors win.
<foxjazz> looking at it through geany now, geany is really nice I think
<superm1> foxjazz, geany works very well for some languages indeed
<superm1> it's my favorite to use for python
<Wubbbi> Can a Motu take a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-teacooker please?
<persia> Wubbbi: For a new upstream release, please attach the new diff.gz to a bug, rather than uploading to REVU.  Subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to request upload.
<Wubbbi> persia: so I have to creat a bug-report for new Upstream Release? oO
<persia> Wubbbi: That is how they are usually processed.
<Wubbbi> ok
<persia> Wubbbi: Don't forget to review any open bug reports against the package to see if the new upstream release closes them.
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<huats> morning everyone
<huats> hey sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi huats
<Wubbbi> persia: ok I have created a new Bug-report, and I have uploaded the diff.gz to the bugreport. what to do now? upload to revu?
<Iulian> Hey sistpoty, huats.
<sistpoty|work> hi Iulian
<persia> Wubbbi: Subscribe the sponsors queue, and wait for a sponsor
<huats> hi Iulian
<Wubbbi> persia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/253563 good like this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253563 in ubuntu "[ New Upstream Release ] Plasmoid Teacooker 0.3.0" [Undecided,New]
<persia> Wubbbi: Precisely like that.  Now it goes into the queue, and someone ought upload it.
<Wubbbi> persia: and the Revu upload is not is necessary?
<persia> Wubbbi: RIght.  The diff.gz ought have everything needed.  The watch file does work, doesn't it?
<Wubbbi> persia: what watch file? oO
<Wubbbi> I dont have a watch file
<persia> Wubbbi: Ah.  You'll want one of those.  man uscan for details
<Wubbbi> persia: lol the download link is "http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/85564-TeaCooker.tar.gz" how sould this call in debian/watch?
<Wubbbi> I cant set the (.*) because no version is given xD
<Iulian> Anybody knows why 'http://sf.net/salasaga/salasaga-([0-9]+\.[0-9]*[02468])\.tar\.bz2' doesn't work? I'd like to avoid dev versions which are odd numbered (0.7.x, 0.9.x, 1.1.x) and stable versions are 0.8.x, 1.0.x, 1.2.x
<persia> Wubbbi: Well, complain to upstream about that: they should provide a version.
<persia> Wubbbi: In this case, you'll want to implement a get-orig-source rule.
<sistpoty|work> Iulian: seems like you're missing the second "." in the version number
<Wubbbi> persia: omg ... why cant I upload the hole program? Like I have done it on the Initial Release? oO
<persia> Iulian: You've missed the 'x'?
<sebner> huhu sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi sebner
<persia> Wubbbi: Well, I don't think the initial release should have been accepted with neither a watch file or a get-orig-source rule.  I have doubts that anyone verified the upstream tarball.
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: ping
<Iulian> Oh, is this correct - http://sf.net/salasaga/salasaga-([0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[02468])\.tar\.bz2 ?
<sistpoty|work> Iulian: that however would match 0.7.2 for example, but I thought you'd want the 02468 as second digit, right?
<Hobbsee> You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<persia> Iulian: Try ([0-9]+\.[02468]+\,[0-9]+)
<Iulian> sistpoty|work: Well, all I want to do is to avoid development versions.
<Iulian> persia: Will try
<sistpoty|work> Iulian: persia's version looks right at least if you s/,/./ :P
<Iulian> Yea, sure :)
 * persia is still learning to use a new keyboard, and doesn't have all the positions encoded in the forearms yet
<Iulian>   no matching hrefs for watch line
<Iulian>   http://sf.net/salasaga/salasaga-([0-9]+\.[02468]+\.[0-9]+)\.tar\.bz2
<Iulian> Hmm, be right back - lunch.
<Wubbbi> persia: how to make a .deb to the source again?
<persia> Wubbbi: .deb -> source is not usually possible.  Note that some languages (e.g. python, perl, PHP) can allow this, but it's a fair bit of manual work.
<Wubbbi> persia: ufff ok
<persia> Iulian: What is the specific URL you want to match?
<Wubbbi> thx 4 info
<Iulian> persia: This is the url from where you can download the source - http://sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=58083
<Iulian> persia: Maybe we forgot the .alpha part?
<Iulian> persia: Upstream will release in a few weeks alpha4.
<persia> Iulian: Yep.  Looks like you want ([0-9]+\.[02468]+\.[a-z-9\.]+).tar.bz2
<Iulian> persia: Bleah, still doesn't work...
<persia> Iulian: Because I forgot to type the character '0' or because of something else?
<Iulian> Right, it's working.
<Iulian> persia: Well, Vincent from debian suggested to use mangle option to exactly match upstream version. I've read that part from the man page but still don't get it.
<Iulian> persia: I'll use this watch file for now.
<persia> Iulian: I'm never a fan of exact matching.  On the other hand, you probably do want uversionmangle as you don't want to preserve the .alpha.
<persia> And you'll want dversion mangle to drop the associated ~alpha :)
<persia> Of course, this may well break when they release beta or final...
<Iulian> persia: Yes, indeed, it will download the .alpha version, although I have renamed it to ~alpha.
<Iulian> persia: So, I want that dversion mangle thingie.
<Iulian> persia: Let me have a look at the man page again.
<persia> Iulian: It's for precisely this sort of thing that uversionmangle and dversionmangle exist.
<Iulian> persia: In the man page of uscan says 'opts=dversionmangle=s/\.dfsg\.\d+$// \'. I'm not sure how to use that.
<Iulian> persia: I think I will have to change .dfsg with .alpha but I've not idea what d+ is for.
<Iulian> Uhh, I have never understood the watch file.
<persia> Iulian: \d is a short way to type [0-9]
<Iulian> persia: And the dollar sign?
<persia> So you could write the other example as (\d+\.[02468]+...
<persia> $ is end of string
<persia> So that matches e.g. ".dfsg4"
<Iulian> Ah-ha
<persia> (Anybody watching: please always try to avoid needing anything as complicated as dfsg4: it's almost always better to get more people to lok at dfsg1)
<Iulian> So, how do I rename the dot from alpha to a tilde?
<Iulian> In the end, that's what I want, to match ~ instead of .
<Iulian> Btw, I will mail upstream to use tilde instead of dot in the versioning scheme.
<persia> Iulian: Upstream should be fine using '.'.  It's fairly normal for upstreams to do that.
<Iulian> It's pretty odd.
<persia> Why?
 * persia sees it not infrequently, similar to e.g. 0.6rc4
<persia> On the other hand, we typically don't want to ship such code, unless we're pressed tight against a deadline: it's generally better to wait a bit, let upstream release, and pull that.
<Iulian> IMHO, it's pretty confusing to use that versioning scheme.
<persia> Just because it doesn't ASCII-sort?  Most people don't think in ASCII.
<Iulian> Ah, right.
<Iulian> When packaging something it's not indicated to use e.g. 0.1.0.alpha1, right?
<Iulian> So, I changed the dot to a tilde and now the watch file will not work. I'm not sure what is the best way for doing this.
<Iulian> persia: Is it ok to leave it as it is?
<Iulian> persia: I mean, to use the dot instead of tilde in the changelog.
<BUGabundo> is fuse.gvfs mount in / or in /home?
<persia> Iulian: No, because then you can't get back to the bare version when it gets released.  This is an issue with how versions work in Debian-format packages.
<BUGabundo> please see http://fileland.bugabundo.net/temp/Screenshot-SystemMonitor.png
<Iulian> persia: Hmm ok. Do you think I should leave the watch file as it is?
<Iulian> persia: Because as far as I can see, there is no way.
<persia> Iulian: I think it may make sense to step back a bit: why do we want alpha4 in the repos?
<persia> (The way is to uversionmangle and dversionmangle to a common base: perhaps something like /\.[a-z]+(\d+)/.\1/ for uversionmangle.
<Iulian> persia: It's alpha 3 actually, alpha 4 will be released in a few weeks.
<persia> Iulian: Still why this version?
<persia> Is it not better to work with upstream to hasten the release, and package that?
<Iulian> persia: Upstream would like to fix some issues before releasing a new version.
<persia> Right.  Presumably we'd like those issues to be fixed before pushing it to all the users, as well, no?
<Iulian> persia: That will be 0.8.0 but alpha4. That's not a big issue for users to stop using it.
<Iulian> persia: And like I said it will be released in a few weeks so that won't be a problem.
<persia> Iulian: To ask differently, what is so important about 0.8.0 that it is worth preparing an upload for alpha3?
<persia> Especially as one would need to do it again for alpha4 in a couple weeks, and possibly follow this as continous integration until the proper 0.8.0 release.
<persia> Do we have a sufficient number of testers who are also upstream testers to be worth it?  Is someone tracking the bugs that closely?
<persia> Are there lots of rdependencies that need porting, and starting now makes that easier?
<persia> (Almost any reason would be acceptable, but there ought be some reason to take on the maintenance hassle that is an alpha release)
<Iulian> persia: There is nothing important about 0.8.0 (see salasaga.org + lp). Upstream told me that he will still release alpha versions until he thinks that it's ok. The program is stable, it doesn't crash or something. When releasing a new alpha version the difference between the last one is not so big. The difference between alpha 3 and 4 is support for localisation.
<Iulian> persia: + some bug fixes.
<slytherin> Iulian: tell upstream that they have got the definition of alpha wrong
<slytherin> Iulian: Instead of packaging alpha, why not backport bug fixes to current version in intrepid?
<persia> Iulian: Do you expect a 0.8.0 final by end of August?
<Iulian> persia: I don't know, will have to mail upstream.
<Iulian> Btw, I'm packaging it for Debian, there is not version in Intrepid.
<Iulian> I like to get it in Debian first and then request a sync.
<persia> Iulian: You've heard about the freeze for lenny, right?  Just right now, it may be better to put it in intrepid, and then push for lenny+1 in October or so.
<Iulian> persia: It will get in unstable, right?
<Iulian> persia: Lenny is still testing.
<persia> Iulian: Maybe.  Depends on the sponsor.  Some people won't be uploading to unstable when the know it may not make lenny.
<slytherin> when is teh freeze for lenny?
<Iulian> slytherin: It's already frozen, if I'm not wrong.
<persia> Iulian: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2008/07/msg00007.html makes my think it's frozen.
<Iulian> persia: Since Vincent already replied to my RFS I think he will upload it.
<slytherin> :-(
<persia> Anyway, I think both of you should be subscribed to debian-devel-announce@lists.debian.org.  It gets about 5-6 mails a month, and is a good way to keep track of our main upstraem.
<persia> Iulian: OK.  I still think it's worth waiting for 0.8.0 proper if it's soon.  If not, you can use the mangling example I gave earlier to get the number and drop the words.
<persia> Alternately just dversionmangle s/~/./
<Iulian> I'm only subscribed to debian-devel but I will subscribe to d-d-a, thanks for telling.
<Iulian> persia: Ok, will try to use that.
<Iulian> persia: http://iulian.devzero.co.uk/tmp/watch
<Iulian> persia: It's ok now, thanks a lot.
<Iulian> Huh, I just learnt more about these watch files ;-)
<persia> Iulian: Excellent :)  Nice job.
<persia> Iulian: Would you like to use your newfound knowledge to do some more watch files?
<Iulian> persia: Later - I still have some minor issues to fix on this package (http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-mentors@lists.debian.org/msg57295.html). Fixed everything, except the part with BitstreamVera.
<Iulian> Brb - phone
 * Iulian is back.
<Quintasan> Hi, I'm going to make a package with pastebin-like service script, any chances that it will be included in repository?
<Iulian> I fixed that lintian info but now I get two warnings: desktop-command-not-in-package /usr/share/applications/salasaga.desktop /usr/bin/salasaga and menu-command-not-in-package /usr/share/menu/salasaga:3 /usr/bin/salasaga. I've renamed the menu file to salasaga.menu and modified the desktop file from Exec=salasaga to Exec=/usr/bin/salasaga.
<Iulian> These are my dpkg contents: http://iulian.devzero.co.uk/tmp/contents. No idea why I get those warnings...
<Iulian> Quintasan: I think there is already a package in the repo like that one.
<sistpoty|work> yep, pastebinit
<Iulian> Quintasan: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pastebinit
<Iulian> sistpoty :P
<Quintasan> Iulian: ok, thanks :)
<persia> I thought pastebinit was a pastebin client.  Do we also have a pastebin server?
<sistpoty|work> no idea... I interpreted pastebin-like service script as client *shrug*
<persia> Ah.  I think we ought have a server, if there is a free one.  Saves people cobbling them together full of the same issues.
<Quintasan> I meant script as a client :P
<sistpoty|work> persia: not if it's written in php :P
<persia> sistpoty|work: I meant a good one :p
<sistpoty|work> *g*
<persia> Quintasan: There are actually several clients available.  aptitude search paste ought get you a base list
<persia> Well, I thought it would.  Seems like people aren't always well behaved about short descriptions.  In addition to pastebinit, there ought be at least GTK and QT front-ends.
<persia> I seem to remember a plugin for some editor as well
<huats> norsetto: hello my friend !
<norsetto> huats: hey!
<huats> hey persia too !
 * norsetto <-- food
<Iulian> Is it ok to move the manual pages to the -common package?
<sistpoty|work> Iulian: assuming you depend on it: yes
<stefanlsd> i have trouble finding newbie tasks to take care of
<Pici> !bitesize | perhaps?
<persia> stefanlsd: What soft of tasks do you like?
<ubottu> perhaps?: A list of bugs that are considered easy to fix and good for beginners to attempt can be found at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<persia> Some stuff that doesn't usually get bugs, but needs doing include: missing manpages, watch files, dependency analysis, .desktop file review, etc.
<stefanlsd> i havent done anything yet, as I dont want to try anything advanced.  i've checked the bitesize stuff in harvest and they all seem to be attended with debdiff's attached.  I looked at the merge stuff from MoM and also couldnt find anything there...
<stefanlsd> Like i saw eggdrop was listed - its kinda fun. used to play with them a lot. But i see its already been done after checking launchpad
<persia> stefanlsd: Well then, how about watch files.  Small changes, easy to test, and lots to choose from.
<persia> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_watch.html has a list of 760 packages that need watch files.  For many of these, the watch wizard has already prepared a candidate that might work.
<stefanlsd> persia: sounds good. I dont know anything about watch files. Find something on the wiki...  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/DebianWatch  - so will give it a go
<persia> stefanlsd: You may also find the uscan manual page helpful.
<stefanlsd> thanks  :)
<persia> stefanlsd: Just for variety, I recommend taking a look at the bugs open against any package for which you plan an update: it may be that something there is also fairly easy to fix.
<stefanlsd> persia: thanks. good idea. will do
<persia> stefanlsd: Good luck, and when you get bored with watch files, ask for something else :)
<stefanlsd> persia: kk. thanks. will do.   How often is the html for qa.ubuntuwire.com/no_watch  updated?
<persia> I think it's every six hours or so, but maybe wgrant could answer with more precision.
<stefanlsd> persia: would I follow the process of choosing a package and then logging a LP bug against my work?
<persia> stefanlsd: Yep.  Pick a package.  Make sure nobody else is already working on it (by checking the open bugs).  Open a bug for your work (and assign yourself).  Ask here with questions.  Attach a debdiff (or diff.gz if you update with a new upstream) to the bug.  Subscribe the sponsors.
<stefanlsd> persia: thanks. makes sense.  I presume if a package has no watch file (the website will not list a watch file or an error) - the package needs a watch file. My job will be to add a watchfile.  Would the correct thing be to check for a newer version, create a new version, and add a watch file?  And if the package versions are same as upstream, just the debdiff to add the watch file?
<stefanlsd> heh. never new about watch files. they are pretty clever...
<Iulian> Could someone please archive gtkmm-utils package on revu?
<ScottK> stefanlsd: Any non-Debian distro I've asked how they find out about new versions, the answer is, "Someone files a bug".  This is definitely better.
<huats> norsetto: if I am not attending the meeting, please ping me :)
<huats> I am a bit busy some I might forget the time...
<norsetto> huats: will do
<huats> norsetto: thanks :)
<huats> was the pasteque good ?
<stefanlsd> ScottK: yeah. seems a little bit of a lazy way to do something. Although there must be something to be said with, if its not broken, dont fix it
<norsetto> huats: excelletn ;-)
<ScottK> It seems rather scattershot to me.  This is more comprehensive.
<huats> :)
<ScottK> stefanlsd: Note that if the packages that don't have a watch file are in Debian, it's useful to send a patch to their BTS.  We can help you learn how to do that too.
<huats> o/ ScottK
<stefanlsd> ScottK: ooh. ok. Thanks.  I'm gonna try grab a package without a watch file and see how i manage.
<joaopinto> is anyone familiar with the gambas2 package ? Are the examples supposed to run ?
<kdubois> so now that I know how to use pbuilder, i figure i may as well help package things. are new packages being accepted on review? i dont know what point in the roadmap we're at for intrepid
<kdubois> s/review/revu
<Adri2000> kdubois: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule, the deadline for new packages is FeatureFreeze
<kdubois> hmm, so if i understand this correctly, up to august 28th, its possible to get new packages in the universe?
<Adri2000> yeah
<persia> kdubois: Just to be safe, while 28th August is the absolute deadline, 14th August is a safer guideline for general use
<persia> That gives a couple weeks for review cycles, fixing things, etc.
<kdubois> and how can i know what still needs repackaging for intrepid?
<persia> kdubois: For new packages, you can look at bugs with the needs-packaging tag.  For new upstreams, you can use the watch files.
<persia> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=needs-packaging
<Jazzva> Hi. Could someone review sphinxbase at REVU <http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/details.py?package=sphinxbase>? Thanks :)
<kdubois> hmm, ok. question, in my revu package for tv-grab-dvb, it says i can put my name in control under XSBC-Original-Maintainer. however, i see warnings that this is a 'user defined field'
<Jazzva> kdubois, as far as I know, you can safely ignore the warning.
<tuxmaniac> kdubois: you can ignore that warning. Also the make sure the standards is 3.8.0
<stefanlsd> tuxmaniac: Do we say 3.8.0 or 3.8.0.1  as the actual lastest standards?
<ScottK> 3.8.0 is preferred.
<stefanlsd> ScottK: kk. Thanks.
<persia> Note that it's not generally worth updating the standards version of any package with a Debian Maintainer, as those tend to be things that get fixed anyway, and only rarely break things.
<stefanlsd> ScottK: Im looking at the package mp3wrap that has no watch file. There is also an open bug regarding some ID3v2 tags.  Upstream states that the program is not under development anymore since 2006.  What should be our thinking on this?  (the LP bug logged is an upstream issue)
<kdubois> so i uploaded to revu, but it doesnt show up yet. is there some latency between upload, and seeing it on the site?
<persia> kdubois: I think the index refreshes every ten minutes.  Also, I hear the documentation is out of date: you may need to log in before uploading.
<persia> stefanlsd: If upstream is inactive, fixing it locally is greatly appreciated.  It's considered polite to send patches upstream, just in case they become active again, or so another distro can easily apply it.
<nhandler> persia: When you log into REVU, it syncs the keyring. So you do need to log in at least once prior to uploading a package
<stefanlsd> persia: ok.  When does the decision (if ever) to drop the package from universe happen?
<ScottK> stefanlsd: I was going to suggest if upstream is dead and there are alternatives available consider asking for removal.
<kdubois> persia: ok, i logged in and tried it again. it looked like it worked, i guess we'll see in 10 minutes
<persia> nhandler: Right.  Thi is different than the wiki :)
<ScottK> stefanlsd: If it's removed from Debian, we remove it semi-automatically.  Otherwise it's when someone notices and suggests it.
<stefanlsd> Do we have anyway to track userstats - like how many people have apt-get (ed) it?
<nhandler> persia: The entire wiki page probably needs updating now that REVU has been updated. For instance, it no longer uses the revu-uploaders team on Launchpad.
<persia> stefanlsd: I consider a package suitable for removal if there are irreconcilable bugs and no prospect of fixing it.  If the package is otherwise in shape, no need to remove.
<persia> nhandler: Good idea.  Maybe you're up for that?
<nhandler> persia: I haven't done much wiki work in the past, but I could probably give it a try later today.
<stefanlsd> persia, ScottK: Thanks - makes sense. I will see if the fix is easy enough to close the LP bug and see if I can make the watch file.
<norsetto> ping huats
<huats> norsetto: pog
<huats> pong
<norsetto> huats: meeting
<stefanlsd> thanks for all the help so far. bbl
<nhandler> persia: It looks like RainCT took care of updating the REVU wiki page after the update.
 * persia looks again, confused
<Xand3r> hey ho
<Xand3r> i am Alexander
<Xand3r> i had package something, could some one review it? that would be realy great
<Xand3r> here the links http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=digikam-kde4 http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rubberband
<Xand3r> thx
<emgent> moin
<Xand3r> moin emgent
<[GuS]> hi Guys... how can i avoid dpkg-shlibdeps? I am compiling/packaging Qt4.4 with phonon support.. and it fails checking that at the end...
<[GuS]> and i need that lib...
<ScottK> [GuS]: I think fix the lib is the answer (as I already mentioned on #kubuntu-devel).
<sistpoty|work> [GuS]: also you don't really want to disable dkpg-shlibdeps... can you pastebin the error messages?
<[GuS]> sistpoty|work: sure
<[GuS]> sistpoty|work: http://pastebin.com/m30619d0f
<sistpoty|work> [GuS]: that's a bug in the phonon package, which doesn't ship an shlibs file.
<[GuS]> is why i've asked how to skip that in that part...
<[GuS]> since the only phonon in the system comes from kde
<[GuS]> which i need the qt version one..
<[GuS]> theres is no Qt phonon in repositories to install
<sistpoty|work> [GuS]: well, you could skip that part by omitting the call to dh_shlibdeps... however the real bug is in the phonon package and should be fixed there
<[GuS]> i know i know sistpoty|work but i am not going to upload the built anywhere.. is just for me
<[GuS]> so just skipping that check for now will do for me...
<[GuS]> since i need that lib in many computers..
<sistpoty|work> [GuS]: even if it's just for you, that doesn't make the phonon package less buggy ;)... can you file a bug at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon/+bugs please?
<[GuS]> hehe.. i know that sistpoty|work but i am developer... and to do what i need... is only with that lib.. :S
<[GuS]> sistpoty|work: but that phonon comes from kde if i am not wrong...
<[GuS]> (of that bug report)
<[GuS]> mm...
<sistpoty|work> [GuS]: so you don't have the libphonon-dev package installed but use your own version?
<[GuS]> sistpoty|work: lets see... that libphonon-dev is not from Qt so far i know and so what devs told me
<[GuS]> you see, i must build PyQt with the libphonon support that comes from Qt4
<[GuS]> and not from kde
<[GuS]> and i saw that in qt4.4 source package, on debian rules has phonon disabled
<sistpoty|work> [GuS]: so you have built your own qt4 debs with phonon enabled and then get this error?
<[GuS]> exactly
<[GuS]> i've changed the rule -no-phonon by -phonon to build it
<[GuS]> the packages finished to compile... it fails when is ending to build the package itselft
<[GuS]> i have no make errors, that is what i mean
<sistpoty|work> [GuS]: and are you putting the resulting files in the correct packages? (libphonon[SONAME], libphonon-dev?)
<sistpoty|work> [GuS]: otherwise debhelper won't find the info for the shared libraries resulting from the build itself
<[GuS]> mmmm
<[GuS]> seems i need more skills bulding a package... (indeed never had this problem..)
<sistpoty|work> [GuS]: maybe this might be an interesting read in regards to your problem: http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<[GuS]> ok, lets see.. thanks..
<[GuS]> just i do this cause i want to avoid compile Qt4.4 with phonon support in every workstation that i need
<[GuS]> is why i am trying to build the package
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<[GuS]> damn... this is to much for just build the package of a lib... i dont want to become pro  MOTU :S
<kdubois> ok, its been quite some time, and my package hasn't moved up from needs work on revu. how can i tell what i'm doing wrong?
<slytherin> kdubois: did you check comments?
<kdubois> comments on revu? yes, i corrected the issues the reviewer found, and am trying to resubmit
<slytherin> kdubois: so what is the problem? Did you not reupload the package?
<kdubois> i tried to with dput, and it looks like it did it, but nothing happened
<kdubois> i.e. my command looks like it worked on my machine, but the site isn't updating
<slytherin> kdubois: what command did you fire?
<kdubois> dput revu tv-grab-dvb_0.9-1_i386.changes
<slytherin> kdubois: you need to use dput -f when uploading second time.
<Hobbsee> you need to upload a source, too
<Hobbsee> launchpad doesn't accept binaries.
<slytherin> kdubois: which means force the upload even if same version is alreayd available on revu
<Hobbsee> neither does revu
<slytherin> kdubois: yes, you need to upload source.changes file
<kdubois> pdebuild -S doesnt work like debuild -S
<slytherin> kdubois: I have never used pdebuild but with debuild I use -S -sa when uploading to revu
<kdubois> my issue here is i'm on hardy, so i think i have to use pdebuild, right?
<slytherin> kdubois: I use pbuilder. I am not aware of other build tools.
<Hobbsee> if you're on hardy, you don't want to use pdebuild.
<Hobbsee> you want to use pbuilder.
<Hobbsee> slytherin: it uses the same tool, more or less.
<slytherin> hmm
<norsetto> huats: hmmm, can we talk for few secs?
<huats> norsetto: sure
<kdubois> sigh, just when i thought i had this figured out...
<kdubois> so pbuilder validates installs, and debuild makes the .changes and .dsc files?
<persia> kdubois: pbuilder generates binary packages from source packages
<bddebian> Heya gang
<kdubois> so standard work flow is:1) make debian dir with dh_make. modify what needs to be modified
<kdubois> 2) run debuild to make the .changes and .dsc files
<kdubois> and 3) check what was made with pbuilder?
<persia> kdubois: Essentially, although not everyone uses dh_make to create debian/ and some people use sbuild instead of pbuilder.
<kdubois> one thing i still don't get is why do i need a tar.gz file in the parent directory?
<norsetto> kdubois: oh, thats just the content of the package
<norsetto> kdubois: you can normally don't bother, its not worth most of the time :-)
 * sebner winks norsetto (without a clear reason)
<norsetto> kdubois: mainly, you take the .tar.gz from upstream, change it to an .orig.tar.gz, untar it, add the packaging stuff in debian/, debuild -S (notice that this will make a .diff.gz, which is your packaging stuff) and then build the binaries with, for instance, pbuilder
<norsetto> sebner: ahah! you are back!
<sebner> norsetto: uhhh yes, I am :D
<norsetto> sebner: was it good?
<sebner> norsetto: something between good and ok ^^
<norsetto> sebner: thats better than plainly awful, rainy and wet :-)
<sebner> norsetto: true. it wasn't that rainy and if it was then just short and not heavy
<sebner> ember: \o/
<kdubois> norsetto: i guess it makes sense in that context, i've only ever done 'packaging from scratch" so far though
<norsetto> kdubois: sure
<norsetto> kdubois: there is also anothery category pf packages (so called native ones) that do not use a .diff.gz to store the packaging info. In these cases debian/ is an integral part of the upstream tarball.
<huats> norsetto: enjoy your we
<huats> cause I'll enjoy mine :)
<huats> bye
<persia> Native packages are in some ways anti-social, as their construction implies they will not be used in any other distribution.
<norsetto> ah, that would be week-end
<norsetto> persia: I stumbled in a debian mailing list once about a discussion about what can be considered or not native, the policy is ambiguous in that respect
<persia> norsetto: Deliberately so, from what I understand.
<norsetto> persia: possible
<thibs> hi
<thibs> I have a little question about packaging
<thibs> could someone tell me what's the "right" to launch an app right after it has been installed ?
<thibs> s/right/right way/
<persia> thibs: GUI or CLI?
<superm1> thibs, is this a daemon, or an app a regular user will be running?
<thibs> gui
<thibs> it gets in the systray
<thibs> s/gets/goes/
<persia> thibs: Most of those I've seen seem to have well-crafted .desktop files.
<thibs> you mean you can have the app launch automatically thanks to the .desktop file ?
<thibs> I thought I would have to put something in postint or something like that...
<persia> thibs: postinst runs as root, so you can't adjust the user session.
<persia> The user needs to launch it manually once, after which it can live in the session.  ekiga and liferea might be good examples for GNOME.
<thibs> right... I did not see that
<thibs> hmm... so you think there's no way to have it launch automatically after install ?
<thibs> just for my culture, what if it had been a daemon ?
<persia> thibs: Generally one installs either an init script or an upstart event to start the daemon on boot.
<thibs> ok
<thibs> thanks!
<siretart> thibs: you could emit a signal on the system dbus and make gnome-session to react on that
<siretart> which in turn could fire up 'missing' user services
<siretart> no idea if gnome-session does support such a concept, though.
<[GuS]> Guys... can someone help me to build Qt4.4 package with phonon support? i've downloaded the source package from repository and i've changed the rules of the configure, -no-phonon by -phonon, but i know is not enought and something i am missing since i have this at the end: http://pastebin.com/m30619d0f . I just need this since as developer fro my application... i dont really want to know perfect to build a package (i am suing dpkg-buildpackge
<[GuS]> btw)
<[GuS]> using*
<james_w> thibs: you can install a .desktop file to add it to the default session, so the user will get it when they next restart their session
<ScottK> [GuS]: did you install the phonon dev package?
<thibs> siretart, thanks for the hint. Pb is I've never touched these techno (dbus and gnome-session) so far.. so it might take me too much time experimenting and getting it to work
<[GuS]> ScottK: again... the dev package of phonon if the phonon of kde........
<[GuS]> there is not package for the phonon of Qt...
<siretart> thibs: it is a rather complicated thing. I wouldn't invest to much efford in thus unless it is a really critical requirement
<ScottK> [GuS]: Then my suggestion is make a package for that first.
<thibs> james_w: good idea.. it's better than nothing
<[GuS]> from where? ScottK¿ and what do you think i am doing?
<[GuS]> that package does not come alone...
<[GuS]> is inside Qt4.
<[GuS]> and if you could tip me... i coudl do it...
<ScottK> OK.
<[GuS]> i dont want to be a MOTU expert or so
<james_w> thibs: /etc/xdg/autostart/ if you haven't found it yet, unless you are specific to a single desktop environment
<[GuS]> i just need libphonon from Qt4...
<ScottK> Understand.  Unfortunately I'm headed out the door.
<thibs> siretart, I guess a good enduser documentation on how to launch the app once it is installed will make it...
<[GuS]> i am using now it, but cause i did make install after qt4 compilation
<[GuS]> but i need to create the package
<[GuS]> to install in all other workstations i need
<siretart> thibs: just install the .desktop file and make it appear in the menu. this causes least surprise, I'd say
<[GuS]> and i just now a base of how to build packages for debian/ubuntu
<[GuS]> know*
<james_w> thibs: if you do what siretart suggests then gnome-app-install will allow the user to install it, and then give them the chance to run it straight after installing
<thibs> siretart, that's how it is now but still the user has to go find it in the menu
<james_w> thibs: if you wanted it to run for that user on login from that point you can install a file to their local autostart directory.
<siretart> thibs: is this really a concern for you?
<thibs> james_w, my concern is more having it to run just after it gets installed
<persia> Unless there's a need to run by default for every user on every system on which it is installed, it's probably nicer to have it not be in autostart, and just be added to a user session through a menu item.
<ogra> thibs, you can add a notification
<james_w> thibs: I don't think there's a way to do that currently for user level programs
<siretart> thibs: it seems to me that this problem is better solved in the application/frontend that installs the package. there you are already in the right security context
<thibs> james_w, this way the user doesn't have to bother about searching for the app in the menu
<ogra> like the reboot notification or firefox restart notification
<[GuS]> i thini i sould contact the maintainer...
<ogra> that then can tell the user that she has gotten new software that will be autostarted after relogin
<ogra> or where to find it in the menu
<ogra> or whatever yo want
<poningru> quick question
<poningru> I have a theme deb package
<poningru> how can I convert it into a normal theme package?
<persia> poningru: How do you mean?  You want to convert a binary package to a source package?
<thibs> ogra, any hint on how I could add a notification?
<ogra> thibs, grab the firefox source and look at the postinst script
<thibs> siretart, you're right but gdebi doesn't offer the possibility to run the package after installation
<ogra> thibs, or alsa-utils or fuse i think
<ogra> they all do that
<poningru> persia, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16248217/human-netbook-theme_0.3_all.deb
<ogra> fuse might be the lightest to download
<thibs> ogra, I'll look into that right now!
<thibs> thank you all for your help
<thibs> If I find something cool to solve my pb, I'll come back to tell you
<persia> poningru: That doesn't answer my question :p
<siretart> thibs: perhaps you should fix gdebi then instead of adding weird workarounds in your package, then.
<persia> poningru: But I suspect that http://ppa.launchpad.net/netbook-remix-team/ubuntu/pool/main/h/human-netbook-theme/ contains the answer to the question you haven't asked.
<poningru> persia, sorry I need that to convert it to a normal theme package
<poningru> as in a .tar.gz
<poningru> no but thats a deb package
<poningru> doesnt work for me
<poningru> as in if I try to do a theme install from the normal interface  system->pref->appearences
<poningru> it errors out saying package is not a theme
<thibs> siretart, I find the firefox notification cool don't you? and I don't think it's in the weird workaround... if it is, I'll not implement it
<siretart> thibs: no idea. I don't really like firefox
<siretart> and use epiphany instead
<poningru> thibs, what are you trying to do?
<thibs> poningru, trying to have an app run just after it got installed
<ogra> he needs an app runing in the sytray ... for what you usually have a .desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart ...
<ogra> but since the user should know about having ot log out to make that take effect it needs also a notification from postinst
<norsetto> poningru: you have downloaded something with a .deb extension?
<poningru> norsetto, yeah http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16248217/human-netbook-theme_0.3_all.deb
<poningru> and its source file http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16248178/human-netbook-theme_0.3.tar.gz
<poningru> I want it to be a normal theme file
<poningru> never worked with themes before
<ogra> poningru, i dont think thats really compatible to a gnome tehem file
<ogra> *theme
<norsetto> poningru: ok, then you need to install it, wiith dpkg or gdebi (but then, why don't you install it with your package manager?)
<poningru> norsetto, its for cd iso repackaging purposes
<poningru> I guess that will work as well...
<persia> If a notification is being used anyway, why should it call for the user to log out and log in again, when really the user only needs to start the application?  Wouldn't putting something as a menu entry be preferable to autostart (so other users of the same system would also be able to choose whether or not to run the application)?
<ogra> you would have to unpack it and roll a tarball according to the gnome theme policies f you wanted it to be a standard gnome theme
<ogra> persia, but the menu entry would persist for something thats running all the time anyway
<persia> Might be easier to start with the source package, rather than the binary package.
<poningru> persia, yeah frack it I think I am just going to have to script it to install the package on first run or something
<persia> ogra: Well, running for those users who want it.  I have a menu entry for liferea.  I use it once per user definition.
<ogra> if you have it autostarting, why add a menu entry and waste menu space ?
<persia> ogra: Well, in the case of liferea, it allows me to restart it when it crashes without restarting my whole session.
<ogra> right, if you want to provide choice a menu entry helps :)
<thibs> ogra, it looks like ubuntu have a standard way to notify users about random events
<ogra> in case of i.e. my classmate screen switcher that switches the panning mode i wouldnt want a menu entry ... since that tool has to be available on every desktop at every time
<thibs> ogra, by putting specific files in  /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/
<ogra> it really depends what the app is
<ogra> thibs, i know i wrote the notification bit for fuse
<thibs> ok sorry :)
<ogra> ;)
<sebner> persia: ok if I start to work on RC bugs list in the near future (mainly syncs and merges though)?
<ogra> in case of something like liferea a menu entry makes indeed sense ... in case of a status measurement tool etc which should run all the time for all users not having a menu entry makes more sense imho
 * ogra rushes for the doorbell
<persia> sebner: I heard that RCbugs got retargeted to intrepid just this week, so you're right on schedule :)
<persia> ogra: Good point.
<persia> thibs: What does the app do?
<sebner> persia: hrhr, well was 2 weeks away so I don't know anything ^^. Better to wait for FF?
<persia> sebner: No need to wait.  It gets more important after FF, but if you perhaps first focus on the ones that would otherwise need FF exceptions, it may be advantageous to start early.
<persia> This is all the more true as lenny recently froze, so there's a good chance we'll have almost no FF exceptions from Debian if we can pull any new upstreams required in advance.
<sebner> persia: kk, /me is just making a todo list for the next few weeks so I'm collecting ideas
<thibs> persia, it's a small client that need to connect to a website... as long as the client doesn't connect to the website, the user is stuck with the registration process
<thibs> this is why i'd love it to execute right after install :)
<thibs> to ease the user experience
<persia> thibs: Hmmm.  execute-on-install would need some new hook for the package managers (and such a hook would need to work with all of them).
<persia> re-login at install seems odd, as users are presumably downloading this from the website where they need to register.
<thibs> persia, exactly
<persia> Install, launch, register is awkward.  Sending some notice through dbus might be the least awkwarsd way, but t'it's fairly hackish.
<thibs> persia, siretart proposed a solution like this one... might probably work but I think 'hackish' is the good word to describe it indeed :)
<DRebellion> Any MOTUs with a bit of free time ---> monkeystudio is a Qt4 IDE that needs reviewing in REVU: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=monkeystudio ;)
<LucidFox> Error '425 Security: Bad IP connecting.' during ftp transfer of libbrowserlauncher2-java_1.3.dfsg-0ubuntu1.dsc
<LucidFox> Why can't I upload to REVU anymore?
<Falken> hi motu, I'm looking for advocates for my simple package, flabber --> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=flabber
<Falken> It's been reviewed several times already, this one should be the last :) can anyone take a look ?
<awmcclain> I'm a little confused about the debian upstream version number. If I'm part of a project that maintains a /debian directory in the source control, would that mean that the upstream-version shouldn't be used ( eg mogilefs-1.70-ubuntu1 vs mogilefs-1.70-1ubuntu1?)
<Laney> awmcclain: It's generally discouraged for upstream to maintain their own debian/ directory
<awmcclain> Laney: Because they don't know what they're doing? =)
<Laney> No, because the files in there are for the use of packagers who need to know what's going on in there. And merging upstream's changes with local ones is bound to cause headaches
<Laney> if you want to release your own debs then a separate branch for them would probably be most convenient
<awmcclain> Mmm. Understood. What if the maintainer is part of the project? (The only reason I push is that politically, I can't change the fact that /debian is checked into VCS)
<awmcclain> "Local ones" being, what? Changes to the package that haven't been checked in?
<Laney> Plus it ties the release process to debian - the files in there are useless to all other distros
<Laney> No, changes to the package made by someone not part of the upstream team
<Laney> awmcclain: You might not always be the maintainer. And also, debian changes should be (able to be) independent of upstream.
<ScottK> awmcclain: I have a project that I'm upstream for and I maintain the debian/dir in the upstream VCS.  I just don't include it in the tarball when I roll a new release.
<awmcclain> ScottK: Ok, that makes sense. Sorry I'm slow to this, I'm still wrapping my head around all the packaging concepts. Do you manually roll the tarball, then? Or is there an excludes? Or do you remove it from the manifest?
<ScottK> My project is very small, so I do it manually.  There are tools that support excluding directories from the build.
<ScottK> tar -cvvzf project-name-version.tar.gz project-name-version --exclude=debian
<Laney> That's fine too. I think (and this is nice and easy with something like bzr) that I'd keep another debian branch which merges with trunk as and when. Just like to keep a separation of project and packaging.
<awmcclain> Laney: I agree. That's what I've done with the ubuntu packaging.
<Laney> awmcclain: Cool. I think this is the way that Ubuntu development in general is planned to go anyway (DVCS as opposed to source packages)
<awmcclain> Laney: And that branch would be public, so i the maintainer goes MIA, someone else can take over.
<awmcclain> s/i/if
<awmcclain> But. Since the main branch is on SVN, and since the debian dir is checked in there, what's the appropriate way to deal with versions? Think of the checked-in version control as a "template" for people to roll their own packages, and leave off the upstream version?
<ScottK> Laney: The whole no source packages thing is still very controversial.
<Laney> ScottK: Oh? I thought it was The Way Things Are Going To Be.
<ScottK> There are a number of version 3.0 source package formats out there.  The most popular approach in Debian is one oriented around Git.
<ScottK> Obviously Canonical has a different view.
<ion_> git ftw. ;-)
<awmcclain> Here's the context: http://groups.google.com/group/perlbal/browse_thread/thread/379f468a73dbafe
<ScottK> My view until I don't feel like I'm waiting for the heat death of the universe trying to check out some bzr thing from Launchpad, I"m really not interested.
<awmcclain> Poor little bzr. :(
<ScottK> awmcclain: What version number will the next upstream release of your package have?
<ivoks> vista-sp2
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> sorry...
<porthose> in debian/control do you use the source package name or the binary package name ie prototpe.js (source package name) libjs-prototype (binary package name) http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=prototypejs&searchon=sourcenames&suite=testing&section=all
<awmcclain> ScottK: Ha. Well. That's the other thing. There aren't really upstream releases at this point. For ubuntu, at least, I've been marking things as perlbal-0.70-1ubuntu1, but the real question is what to check into the "master" debian dir in VCS... perlbal-0.70-1 or perlbal-0.70
<awmcclain> eep
<awmcclain> should read
<awmcclain> "things as perlbal-0.70+svnXXX-1ubuntu1..."
<awmcclain> Since upstream has gotten lazy doing point releases
<ScottK> awmcclain: 0.70.  The +svn is a problem though
<ScottK> If 0.70 is the next release, please do 0.70~svnxxx
<ScottK> 0.70+svn is a higher version number than 0.70 and that's not what you want.
<ion_> Anyone feel like reviewing http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=compcache-setup? Thanks.
<awmcclain> Hrm. That was the intention, since the svn release is more stable than the point release.
<ion_> If it’s an older snapshot than 0.70, it should be called 0.70~svnfoo. If it’s a newer snapshot than 0.70, 0.70+svnfoo is ok.
<awmcclain> ion_: That's correct. Ah.. the NEXT version would be .71 or 0.80
<ScottK> awmcclain: Ah.  Yes.  That's fine then.
<awmcclain> Ok. Phew.
<porthose> in debian/control in the depends field do you use the source package name or the binary package name   ie prototype.js (source package name) libjs-prototype (binary package name)
<ScottK> porthose: For depends use binary.
<porthose> ScottK: thx
<apachelogger> RainCT: *poke* apparently uploads with "-" can't be viewed on revu
<apachelogger> e.g. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-flickr
<RainCT> apachelogger: oh. is this new or did it already fail before?
<apachelogger> RainCT: considerable new I reviewed plasmoid-qalculate just a couple of minutes ago
<ion_> An hour ago, it worked.
 * RainCT is looking into it
<RainCT> apachelogger, ion_: it'll be working agian in 2 minutes
<apachelogger> hooray
<ion_> Thanks
<RainCT> works now
<apachelogger> RainCT: thank you
<ion_> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/merge.py: NameError: global name 'User' is not defined
<ion_>   File "/srv/revu-production/merge.py", line 130, in index
<ion_>     u = User.User(s['nickname'], s['openid'], c)
<ion_> Someone forgot to run the unit tests before pushing new code to production? :-)
<NCommander> ion_, looks like it
<NCommander> ion_, I can mark your account MOTU if needed
<tacone> ScottK: may I private message you for 5 seconds ?
<ion_> ncommander: I’m not a MOTU. ;-)
<RainCT> I *knew* that I had forgotten to test something :)
<ion_> You could automate the verification of the test suite before the pushing happens. :-)
<RainCT> ion_: there's no test suit :)
<ion_> ouch
<NCommander> ion_, I've never seen a test suite for a web based application ;-)
<ion_> Funny
<tacone> NCommander: they do exist :)
<NCommander> tacone, recommend one to RainCT then ;-)
<ion_> “Recommend one”? You write one. :-)
<RainCT> ion_++
<RainCT> ;)
<tacone> While selenium is what seems the right choice to test a web interface, I'd just recommend to at least implement unittesting on the underlined libraries. That would help a lot, even if total coverage is not achieved.
<tacone> If you find your webapplication is difficult to be unit tested, maybe you need some refactoring. Unit testing is hard, even if testers say it's not.
<RainCT> tacone: patches are welcome
<NCommander> ;-)
<tacone> RainCT: I have plenty of things to be patched. You patch mine, I'll patch yours :)
<NCommander> RainCT, at some point I'm going to need your help testing the PPA uploader scripts
<NCommander> RainCT, we don't want a repeat of breaking REVU like we did with OpenID :-)
<tacone> RainCT: I am not saying it's a mistake not to unit test, but I disagree with NCommander, unit testing is possibile on a web application :-)
<NCommander> tacone, I didn't say it wasn't a bad thing, I've just never seen one for a web based application
<RainCT> possibility is one thing, priority another :)
<tacone> NCommander: just ask RainCT to write one to show you :)
 * NCommander thinks RainCT would love PyUnit ;-)
<NCommander> argh *attempts to remember joins*
<RainCT> NCommander: ''.join(list)
<RainCT> if that's what you mean
<NCommander> RainCT, SQL joins
<RainCT> ah ok
<NCommander> RainCT, at least it won't be the EVIL query from index.py
<NCommander> (that's got to be one of the biggest SQL queries I've ever seen)
<NCommander> ^in a web app
<RainCT> yeah that one is really evil
<RainCT> NCommander: you're pessimistic... s/Forgot Password/Recover Password ;)
<RainCT> :P
<NCommander> Four subselects
<NCommander> There has got to be a better way to write that query
<NCommander> RainCT, you know, I'm so happy psql has readline support; I remember when I didn't ...
<NCommander> *It
<RainCT> NCommander: for programs that haven't, rlwrap is your friend :)
<NCommander> Oooh, handy
 * RainCT has lots of aliases with it in his bashrc
<NCommander> BTW, I think I wrote one of the best comments ever in this script
<NCommander> 	# Ok, first create a lock file so we don't crash into
<NCommander> 	# ourselves.
<NCommander> 	# FIXME: Implement lockfile ;-)
<RainCT> bbl
<NCommander> rofl, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=448604
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 448604 in Facilities Management "Can't get out of Whistler" [Blocker,New]
<RainCT> re
<RainCT> ion_: it *may* work now
<RainCT> and it's more beautiful than before :P
<tacone> if they ran ubuntu they could have just apt-get removed any obstacle
<ion_> rainct: Thanks, it did.
<RainCT> :)
<Laney> With a package not in Debian, the XSBC-Original-Maintainer should be the initial debianiser, right?
<Laney> or can it be left out?
<emgent> oh Laney.
<Laney> emgent: Huh?
<emgent> First to work in all packages, please ask to last uploader.
<Laney> I didn't think that was a requirement
<emgent> YES it`s!
<Laney> (except for merges/sync before DIF)
<Laney> hmm
<wgrant> emgent: It's not a requirement unless you're merging/syncing.
<emgent> Laney: you worked in xdigger, and totopalma was the last uploader.. him like work in this package, and you dont asked.
<SolarWar> if you're package is in the revu queue at the moment, is it likely it will make it into Intrepid? Providing that your package has fairly few faults?
<wgrant> It is a good idea if they are a regular uploader, though.
<wgrant> SolarWar: Depends if you can get it uploaded within 2 weeks.
<emgent> Laney: anyway _please_ ask first. ok?
<emgent> heya wgrant :)
<SolarWar> wgrant, I was under the impression that once you've put the package into revu you had uploaded- could you elaborate on the process?
<emgent> Laney: ?
<wgrant> SolarWar: You have to ask MOTU to review it. Once you have convinced two people that your package is good enough, it will be uploaded to Ubuntu.
<Laney> emgent: I saw some mail on one of the MLs saying that as we were approaching DIF, we should drop that requirement
<Laney> ...and he didn't complain until about a month after I'd done the merge anyway, so I might argue that the merge would have been very late
<Laney> But if you really want me to ask before I make any change I will......
<Laney> even though this isn't something I see people doing.
<wgrant> Laney: You don't have to. I tend to only do it if they are obviously a regular maintainer.
<Laney> wgrant: Yes, I do too.
<Laney> I certainly don't expect people to ask it of me
<wgrant> Hi emgent.
<Laney> emgent: If you want this as a policy, perhaps you should raise it on u-d-d
<SolarWar> wgrant, and the cut off date is two weeks from today?
<RainCT> SolarWar: yep
<SolarWar> oh man
<RainCT> SolarWar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule - Feature Freeze is on 28th August
<emgent> Laney: the human road is: "if you like work in this package, you are wellcome.. but first ask to last uploader."
<SolarWar> isn't that four weeks?
<RainCT> so it's one month rather
<emgent> s/wellcome/welcome/
<SolarWar> oh okay
<SolarWar> i got a little stressed out :)
<RainCT> (after that date you'd need a Feature Freeze Exception, which needs a good reason :))
<emgent> anyway no problem. but in the future first to work in other packages, please ask to last upload. Thanks.
<emgent> s/upload/uploader/
 * RainCT doesn't think that's a requirement, neither
<Laney> Well I guess it depends on whether you see making a change in a package as claiming some sort of ownership over it
<Laney> I personally don't
<wgrant> RainCT, SolarWar: The 28th is the freeze for it being accepted. It has to be somewhat before that to get through NEW, and it's always nice to have some buffer to resolve issues that could get it rejected.
<emgent> anyway we should decide one policy aout that. i will write on u-d-d ml.
<wgrant> You want to upload at least a week before that, probably two.
<wgrant> emgent: We're Ubuntu. TIL isn't strong. One doesn't have to ask the last uploader.
 * RainCT is looking for someone to review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=julius, btw
<SolarWar> ohh
 * RainCT glances at SolarWar :P
 * SolarWar won't be asking people to review his package for a while 
<SolarWar> :P
<RainCT> SolarWar: uhm.. why not?
<SolarWar> i was a little to insistent earlier this week :)
<directhex> urgh, sound-juicer segfaults :/
<SolarWar> i've been telling people for years- theres /no/ way you can extract sound juice.
<Jazzva> Hmm, getting an error on REVU when trying to open a package http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/details.py?package=sphinxbase ... Any REVU devs around :)?
<RainCT> Jazzva: lol.. I'm looking at that right now
<Jazzva> heh :)... good that someone noticed:)
<Jazzva> Thanks, RainCT
<ion_> Btw, please make a redirect from revu.tauware.de to revu.ubuntuwire.com or vice-versa. :-)
<Jazzva> RainCT, yay. Thanks for making it work :)
<Jazzva> BTW, if anyone is feeling like doing a review, both pocketsphinx and sphinxbase packages are corrected and on REVU :)
<RainCT> np. someone had send a comment with evil encoding :P
<Jazzva> heh
<Jazzva> I'm innocent :)
<RainCT> uhm.. I think I'll catch the exception to replace evil stuff with a placeholder message, so that a single comment can't break a complete page
<RainCT> Jazzva: it was an UnicodeError, right?
<Jazzva> I don't remember
<ion_> rainct: How about validating the input in the first place? :-P
<RainCT> Laney: you're bug report is a dupe! ;P
<Laney> RainCT: :O
<RainCT> uhm.. Or at least it has been in our TODO for a while
<Laney> I just looked at the titles of currently open bugs
<Laney> Ah, then confirm it ;)
<Laney> (LP: #x, #y) works for multiple bugs, right?
<RainCT> I may implement it one of those days, btw. It should be quite easy to do now because of the changes we've done those last days.
<RainCT> Laney: yep
<Laney> RainCT: Cool. I might have a look at the source and see if I can do it if it won't be that bad
<wgrant> ion_: It redirects now.
<RainCT> Laney: it's basically a two lines fix
<Laney> :D
<RainCT> Laney: replacing the redirect to index.py in launchpad_login.py with a redirect to the referring address
<ion_> wgrant: Cool
<Laney> RainCT: Is lp_login.py where the user lands after finishing on LP?
<Laney> Won't the referrer be lp.net then?
<RainCT> Laney: yes, launchpad_login.py redirect the user to LP and LP redirect him back to launchpad_login.py
<Laney> Unless you mean to store the referring url in the session - I guess that could work
<Laney> anyway, must be off. Night all
<RainCT> right
<RainCT> Laney: good night
#ubuntu-motu 2008-08-01
<RainCT> Laney: implemented (will be on production in a few minutes)
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<RainCT> hi Drk_Guy
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone help out making a desktop entry for Gambas2?
<Drk_Guy> I'm not so experienced ;P
<RainCT> Drk_Guy: Doesn't it already have one?
<RainCT> hey jono
<Drk_Guy> RainCT, I mean, i'm packaing it
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<Drk_Guy> It won't install on 64 Bit
<RainCT> Drk_Guy: but it does build there?
<Drk_Guy> RainCT, Yup
<jono> hey
<RainCT> Drk_Guy: why don't you fix the existing package then?
<Drk_Guy> RainCT, ... Any ideas?
<Drk_Guy> RainCT, sorry, my modem suspended traffic for some odd reason
<Drk_Guy> You got anything?
<Drk_Guy> Ummm...
<Drk_Guy> Need to make a menu entry for gambas
<Drk_Guy> Anyone willing to help?
<Drk_Guy> I'm packaging it
<RainCT> 01:05:31 <RainCT> Drk_Guy: why don't you fix the existing package then?
<Drk_Guy> RainCT, um...
<Drk_Guy> RainCT, It is completely broken, dependancies aren't compiled
<RainCT> they should be fixed then :)
<Drk_Guy> RainCT, I'm a noob packager, i'm only gaining experience
<Drk_Guy> Should i download that package's sources to get it's menu entry?
<wgrant> Any sane MOTU will reject a repackaging for a reason like that.
 * ajmitch doesn't see a bug in LP about the 'completely broken' part
<Drk_Guy> ajmitch, At least it won't install here
<RainCT> Drk_Guy: and the .desktop file should be something like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/32773/plain/, but if you really want it, better get that from the existing package as it is probably better
<RainCT> Drk_Guy: because it's only being build for i386
<RainCT> (don't ask me why :P)
<Drk_Guy> RainCT, Thus i'm putting it on my PPA
<Drk_Guy> :)
<RainCT> -.-
<ajmitch> Architecture: i386
<ajmitch> that may just have some small thing to do with it
<Drk_Guy> ajmitch, It built fine on AMD64 (My arch)
<RainCT> revu.tauware.de redirect now to revu.ubuntuwire.com - is there some other domain under which REVU is accessible?
<ajmitch> Drk_Guy: just because it built fine doesn't mean it's useful
<Drk_Guy> RainCT, I've never been able to access REVU
<ajmitch>  gambas2  (2.1.0-1) unstable; urgency=low
<ajmitch>    * New upstream release.
<ajmitch>    * Upload 64 bits compatible version to unstable (Closes: #464403)
<Drk_Guy> ajmitch, I USED it
<Drk_Guy> ajmitch, It runs real fine
<ajmitch> it wasn't until 2.1.0 that it was changed to be properly 64-bit compatible
<ajmitch> such issues can just show up randomly
<Drk_Guy> ajmitch, Anyways, ubuntu likes to stick with stable stuff
<RainCT> Drk_Guy: there's hardy-backports
 * Drk_Guy thanks ... it's not as much as Debian does *shrugs*
<Drk_Guy> RainCT, Already enabled ;)
<ajmitch> Drk_Guy: how about requesting a backport if there's not one already?
<RainCT> Drk_Guy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#How%20to%20request%20new%20packages
<Drk_Guy> ajmitch, why backporting if i can package it natively?
<Drk_Guy> RainCT, already read that
<ajmitch> why reinvent the wheel, many many times over?
<RainCT> so? request a backport and everyone will be able to use it
<Drk_Guy> *sighs*
 * RainCT too
<ScottK> tacone: Yes.
<RainCT> uhm.. isn't the tag "needs-devrelease-testing" used anymore or is it just that the testers are great and have already tested all bugs which had it? :P
<Drk_Guy> ajmitch, backports are a lil bit unstable
<Drk_Guy> Something tells me i should just build it for harddy
<Drk_Guy> *hardy
<ajmitch> oh dear :)
<RainCT> (ah nevermind, I'm just stupid)
<RainCT> anyway, good night
<ajmitch> night
<ScottK> ajmitch: Do you know what Drk_Guy was talking about?
<ajmitch> ScottK: since the hardy package of gambas2 isn't compiled for amd64, he wants to package it himself & stick it in a ppa
<ScottK> I see.
<ajmitch> I don't believe that to be the best course of action
<ScottK> Personally I think PPAs are a particularly bad idea right now until the DNS cache poisoning thing gets settled out a bit.
<ScottK> It seems like an odd list of archs to bulid it on in Intrepid.
 * ajmitch hasn't looked at the intrepid source
<ajmitch> the sid version just has Arch: any
<ScottK> sparc, powerpc, lpia, i386, and hppa.
<tacone> ScottK: too late, I posted a 100k mail on the ml :)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> tacone: You've got mail (on the list).
<tacone> thanks ScottK
<tacone> hope nothing too bad :). waiting for the mail to show up
<ScottK> No.  Not to bad.
<tacone> ScottK: I guess you got my point. I am not trying to say people don't get the point. But obviously the real measure of (the importance of)  such aknowledgement is with the stuff got done until know and the in-progress efforts. I won't carry on the conversation in this channel of course. I'll make some point in the ml tomorrow. I think in someway we feel similar about it. thanks for now
<ScottK> tacone: You're welcome.  I agree it's a problem, just not one that I find particularly enticing for my free time.
<tacone> sure :)
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys has anyone of you set up an active/passive config using heartbeat in HH ?
 * ion_ blinks
<emgent> nxvl: o/
<gastoni> can anyone help me to troubleshoot this error message:
<gastoni> package control info rmdir of `usr' didn't say not a dir: Directory not empty
<RAOF> gastoni: You'd need to post much more info.  Such as: what is it that you're trying to do, and the full output of whatever it is that ends with that error.
<gastoni> thats all the error
<gastoni> I have posted it in ubuntu forums
<gastoni> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=876537
<gastoni> im trying to package a java application
<RAOF> gastoni: No, I didn't want just the error, I wanted the full output of everything up to and including the error.
<gastoni> yeah i figured it will be easier to read in a forum post, than copy pasting here
<RAOF> gastoni: Ah.  Your tree is all wrong.
<gastoni> oh I though it resembled a ubuntu installation
<RAOF> Control information goes in DEBIAN/, actual files which need to end up in the filesystem tree go in the directory containing the DEBIAN directory.
<RAOF> Also, you almost certainly want to build from source rather than try to package up an existing binary install in that way.
<ion_> s/almost //
<gastoni> everything is inside DEBIAN
<RAOF> gastoni: Yes.  Which is wrong.
<gastoni> aaah
<gastoni> i get it
<RAOF> gastoni: You should thank dpkg that it doesn't allow you to do utterly stupid things.  If it did, installing that package would have removed /usr
<RAOF> Actually, that's a lie :)
<gastoni> yeah i know, i tried to install it :-S
<gastoni> and /usr stills there
<ion_> You should use dh-make to begin the packaging.
<gastoni> dpkg should have complained before even making the .deb file tho
<RAOF> gastoni: No, why?
<gastoni> no its fine actually, second thought
<RAOF> Maybe you _wanted_ a deb with no files in it; there are perfectly reasonable use-cases for that.
<Drk_Guy> Help guys
<Drk_Guy> I'm trying to package flv2mpeg4
<Drk_Guy> but it doesn't have makefiles, it just needs a single line for compilation
<Drk_Guy> But the thing is, they don't have a version number, they just have SVN
<Drk_Guy> :(
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone help?
<RAOF> Drk_Guy: Why do we want flv2mpeg4?
<Drk_Guy> RAOF, To convert Youtube videos, lol
<Drk_Guy> Anyway, at least i would like a DEB for it
<RAOF> Or, rather, what does it do that the hundreds of other transcoding apps we do have don't.
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<Drk_Guy> RAOF, I didn't see any flv transcoding app in synaptic
<Drk_Guy> Maybe someone will need it someday
<Drk_Guy> lawl
<RAOF> That's because _all_ the transcoding apps in synaptic will handle flv.
<Drk_Guy> RAOF, huh?
<RAOF> Well, many of them.
<RAOF> Drk_Guy: FLV is just another video codec; there's nothing special in playing it.
<Drk_Guy> RAOF, still, it's just flv2mpeg4 input.flv output.avi/mp4
<Drk_Guy> RAOF, Most cellphones won't play it
<Drk_Guy> XD
<RAOF> mencoder --in input.flv --out output.mp4
<RAOF> That won't actually work, because that's not correct mencoder syntax, but the principle is the same :)
<Drk_Guy> Rats
<RAOF> I could do a similar one with gst-launch if you like :)
<Drk_Guy> Anyway, flv2mpeg4 uses ffmpeg, so it's heaps faster
<Drk_Guy> lol
<RAOF> No, it isn't.  mencoder uses ffmpeg.
<Drk_Guy> Rats
<Drk_Guy> I think i lose, you win, i got pwnt
<Drk_Guy> :(
<RAOF> In fact, ffmpeg is not very separate from mplayer/mencoder; that's the primary target of ffmpeg :)
<Drk_Guy> XD
<Drk_Guy> RAOF, Still, i want to make a DEB out of it
<Drk_Guy> The windows version is 0.6
<RAOF> Ok.  Then it's the same process as for any other deb.
<ion_> There’s also the ffmpeg binary that does transcoding.
<ion_> An alternative to mencoder
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> I totally got pummeled then
<ion_> Eh. This is not a competition of any kind.
<Drk_Guy> XD
<Drk_Guy> Ok, how should i edit the debian/rules?
<Drk_Guy> The thing is, you just got to cd to the "src" dir, and then run a single gcc line
<Drk_Guy> Then move the output to /usr/bin
<RAOF> Same way as always; you need to provide the various targets.
<Drk_Guy> RAOF, I'm a lil bit noob at editing debian/rules, hhehehe
<RAOF> The build: to do all the configuration/building part.  That's easy for you; there's no configuration, and a single line build.
<RAOF> clean: to get back to a clean tarball extract.
<Drk_Guy> RAOF, I'll pastebin my output
<RAOF> And binary:, binary-arch:, binary-indep: to actually build the debian package.
<Drk_Guy> RAOF, http://paste.ubuntu.com/32833/
<Drk_Guy> Look at it, and modify accordinglt please
<RAOF> That looks broadly correct, although you won't need sudo and you're probably moving the file to the wrong place.
<Drk_Guy> RAOF, /usr/bin is right
<Drk_Guy> So it's on the $PATH
<RAOF> No, it probably isn't.  That'll install it on the system that the package is built on, not on the system the package is installed on :)
<Drk_Guy> lol, so, where should i move it?
<RAOF> debian/$packagename/usr/bin
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<ion_> echo 'flv2mpeg4 usr/bin' >>debian/flv2mpeg4.install
<ion_> And make sure dh_install is called in debian/rules
<RAOF> Of course, ion_'s method is better.
<Drk_Guy> I'm confused
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone explain better?
<ion_> Btw, the line ‘cd src’ in debian/rules basically does nothing. It doesn’t affect the following lines. Do this instead: cd src && gcc ...
<Drk_Guy> Ok ion_
<ion_> Remove the installation line from the install rule, make sure dh_install is called and make debian/flv2mpeg4.install as instructed.
<Drk_Guy> Done ion_
<Drk_Guy> ion_, Umm, it's confusing, can you repaste the modified rules file please?
<ion_> Remove the sudo mv line and remove the # from the dh_install line.
<Drk_Guy> ion_, Um..., uncommented dh_install
<Drk_Guy> Now, if i remove the mv line, how is the program going to be finally installed?
<ion_> dh_install installs stuff based on debian/packagename.install
<jdong> ooh *puts on evil hat*
<Drk_Guy> ion_, there is no file named like that?
<ion_> Oh, since the build happens under src, the correct contents: src/flv2mpeg4 usr/bin
<ion_> Create it.
<jdong> http://www.iphonelinux.org/index.php/IBooter has essentially the iPhuc command set without the iTunes requirement
<jdong> superm1: poke poke
<Drk_Guy> ion_, So, create what?
<Drk_Guy> ion_, the src dir is already done
<ion_> debian/flv2mpeg4.install
<Drk_Guy> Please pardon my noobness
<jdong> superm1: I think we can write a fuse wrapper around iBooter for a native Linux USB iPhone/iPodTouch syncing agent :)
 * ajmitch pries the crack pipe out of jdong's hands
<ion_> ajmitch: Hey, smoke your own.
<Drk_Guy> Nice, linux on iPhone
<jdong> ajmitch: *MY* crack!
<jdong> I don't know if this method would be any less ugly than the jailbreak+sshfs method everyone uses now
<Drk_Guy> ion_, Done
<Drk_Guy> ion_, Ok, should i edit control as normal?
<ion_> drk_guy: Well, yes
<Drk_Guy> ion_, Thanks
<[GuS]> Hi guys.. could anyone give me a hand packaging qt4.4 (from the repos)? I am just modifying the debian rules file since i need to compile Qt4 (and package it) wityh libphonon from Qt itselft, so I've changed -no-phohon for -phonon in the configure part. All the source is being compiled sucessfuly, but fails at the end saying this:
<[GuS]> http://pastebin.com/m4c954c9d
<Drk_Guy> ion_, Umm, going to put it under misxc
<[GuS]> Maybe, and i think for sure i am missing something to add in debian rules, since i have base of how to package in debian/ubuntu... but i dont want to becomre expert.. just i need this...
<Drk_Guy> ion_, One last question, is there any tool to edit the man page easily?
<ion_> drkguy: I’ve used asciidoc to create man pages. And you might want to use the graphics section.
<Drk_Guy> ion_, graphics?
<ion_> That’s where ffmpeg and mencoder are, for instance.
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Drk_Guy> ion_, packaging failed, still, i'll continue tomorrow
<Drk_Guy> Thanks
<Drk_Guy> It's late
<superm1> jdong, iBooter????
<superm1> ooh  have been intrigued
<superm1> jdong, it's not clear, does it need to be induced on the phone?
<jdong> superm1: yeah, if you've used iPhuc before, it's the same thing but without the need for iTunes libs
<superm1> or is it activated solely from the PC?
<jdong> superm1: err, no induction needed
<jdong> superm1: it talks to the emergency bootloader thingie
<jdong> DFU mode, I think it's called
<jdong> the home-and-power button thingie
<superm1> ah yes.
<jdong> but it seems like it passes through plenty to enable FS access
<superm1> well if it can do it from the computer, that's entirely a solution
<jdong> yeah I just downloaded the code and am looking around
<superm1> jdong, ever written a fuse filesystem?
<jdong> superm1: nope :D
<superm1> well i can't imagine it's "that" bad.
<superm1> model it off of some easy fuse ones
<superm1> like mythtvfs
<jdong> yeah I can't believe it'd be that hard
<[GuS]> could someone help me? thanks...
<jdong> so far this summer I've been programming space-vector control on DSPs
<jdong> so I think a bit of fuse would be a welcome break
<superm1> indeed
<jdong> I hate it when TI tech support tells me to read a register 3 times and take the majority vote
<jdong> *grumbles about buggy silicon*
<superm1> lol
<superm1> seriously?
<jdong> no joke
<jdong> the peripherals will block CPU memory access on races, no warning
<jdong> and worse, in 32-bit registers you can read back the first 16 bits properly and get 0's for the remaining bits
<RAOF> Score!
<jdong> and using operator |= could lead to trashing all 32 bits :)
<RAOF> Sounds like more fun than a barrel of chainsaw-wielding monkeys.
<superm1> i'm assuming its too late to switch to a new DSP.....
<jdong> lol after this experience, I will NEVER EVER complain about Java. Again.
<jdong> superm1: haha it's soldered onto a 600V/1000A power stage
<jdong> so I'm guessing that's a NO for futzing around the insides
<superm1> well not safely at least
<RAOF> 1000A?  Toasty warm!
<superm1> if you're really feeling lucky though....
<superm1> just leave a note that could be interpreted as a suicide note in case
<jdong> RAOF: oh yeah. and you don't want to know about when its overcurrent shutoff takes effect.
<jdong> RAOF: supplying that much power probably will roast a small country
<RAOF> jdong: When it's power output is comparable to the sun? :)
<jdong> personally I'd rather just install Linux on a 600MHz ARM and call it a day
<jdong> sure beats the current solution
<jdong> I can't say much about it, but it costs $40000, runs VxWorks, and requires the upstream power controller to implement a power cycle over UDP/fiber command.
<jdong> I might not be around here much this summer, but TRUST ME I am NOT having fun!
<gastoni> can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5500185#post5500185
<gastoni> I corrected the file structure of my .deb package, still is not working
<ion_> pe050449 < ion_> You should use dh-make to begin the packaging.
 * jdong wonders if there's a way to separate the Eclipse editor from the IDE.... the editor is pretty slick but the rest of the IDE is excessive
<ion_> Huh. I bet i’d find the editor the thing i hate most about Eclipse if i tried it. :-)
<jdong> ion_: really?
<jdong> it's one of the more friendly coder's editors I've used, particularly for mass-reformatting type tasks
<jdong> plus code completion is pretty slick for digging around foreign code bases
<ion_> jdong: If the editor were in fact more effective than vim, i’m sure i’d have heard a lot of talk about it by now.
<jdong> ion_: it has vim keybindings :D
<jdong> and emacs ones for that matter
<jdong> the only department it totally fails to complete is in its ability to boot quickly
 * Hobbsee likes the eclipse editor
<jdong> its paste reformatting detection is great too
<jdong> I wish I had it when I was doing massive Python editing
<superm1> jdong, personally geany for python is the way to go in my opinion
<jdong> hmm never tried it before
<superm1> but that might just be because i'm very used to it now
<jdong> I'll give it a shot right now
<superm1> it's quick to open and most importantly has options for showing what kind of whitespace you have
<superm1> so it will detect if you are using spaces or tabs
<superm1> and then automatically adjust for when you hit your tab key
<jdong> superm1: it is pretty good
<superm1> jdong, yeah mess with the options some more too.  you'll find more stuff that you like
<superm1> the defaults are pretty meh
<jdong> it lacks a fully automatic code re-styler though
<jdong> but that's a very minor complaint
<jdong> FWIW it's an extremely lightweight editor
<jdong> I'll probably replace gedit with this :)
<superm1> yeah i already have
<superm1> gedit just takes ages to load compared to this
<jdong> thanks :)
<superm1> so in exchange, i expect a fully functional ipod touch sync over usb asap ;)
<jdong> rofl
<dholbach> good morning
<RAOF> Morning dholbach.
<RAOF> I might even be prevailed upon to prepend a "good" to the morning :)
<dholbach> hi RAOF
<dholbach> hi cassidy
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach!
<dholbach> hi Hobbsee
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: namaskar! how was India?
<dholbach> hi tuxmaniac - it was absolutely fantastic
<dholbach> once I'm through most of the n thousand emails I got in the meantime, I'll probably write a long blog post with lots of pictures :)
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: sure sure. and did you meet the delhi folks?
<dholbach> I met Vivek one night in Delhi - for some reason text messages some Delhi guys sent me didn't make it to my mobile phone
<dholbach> and I didn't check my email during that time, so .... :-/
<dholbach> I'm sure we'll come back to India :-)
<kinema> I'm using a package from universe (ejabberd) and was wondering if it
<infinitycircuit> kinema, if it...what?
<kinema> I'm using a package from universe (ejabberd) and was wondering if it's unusually that both the conf dir (/etc/ejabberd/) and log dir (/var/log/ejabberd/) are masked such that non-privileged users can't ls the files in them.
<kinema> It's not really a problem it's just that it screws with the autocomplete in zsh when I'm running as a non-root user.
<persia> kinema: Not usually, although sometimes when the specific application has security concerns.
<kinema> persia: I understand not being able to read the rc files (plaintext passwords) but ejabberd keeps all its files in subdirectories and non-root users are able to list the contents of those directories. It just seems strange.
<slytherin> persia: I missed yesterday's meeting. Too busy with work :-(
<slytherin> persia: I mean Java Team meeting
<persia> slytherin: Lots of people missed it :(
<persia> kinema: generally Ubuntu tries to restrict things that require root to the absolute minimum.  Anything not a security issues is generally permitted.
<tuxmaniac> It would be great if a  motu can sponsor a NEW package sync reported in bug 253324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253324 in ubuntu "[sync request] Avagadro Sync from debian unstable 0.8.1-4 version." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253324
<tuxmaniac> the package build fine under interpid pbuilder.
<Laney> Ping whoever maintains the ubuntuwire rcbugs list, it needs updating
<persia> Laney: How out of date is it?
<Laney> persia: For darcs for example, the version it thinks is current is was superseded on May 22
<wgrant> ajmitch: ^^
<directhex> if a file created by one app won't open in another (when it should), which app should bugs be filed against?
<wgrant> directhex: The one which is at fault.
<wgrant> THere's no way to tell from that question.
<directhex> never mind, tracked it down.
<warp10> Hi all!
<Iulian> G'morning.
<persia> txwikinger: Hey.  Do you have a bug for the pending upload of ichthux-meta?
<cherva> I'm building a deb package and I want to ask something... When I edit the debian/control file I should separate the dependencies with a comma right? something like Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, libasound (>1.0.14), libc6 (>=2.6.1-1) ..............
<persia> cherva: Yes.
<cherva> persia: thanks
<persia> Also, Unless something is very odd, you ought get both libasound and libc6 from shlibs:Depends
<Iulian> Would someone like to ack two sync requests?
<Iulian> ... or more.
<cherva> what about conflicts I should be below Depends: .......... ?
<Sikon> Iulian> I can't right now, but you can email them to me to sikon@ubuntu.com so I don't forget
<Iulian> Sikon: Cool, e-mailing now.
<RAOF> Hm.  Does anyone know if it's possible to mix Automake and make conditionals in the same file.  They annoyingly share nearly the same syntax, and one appears to confuses the other.
<slytherin> Sikon: did you take a look later at electric?
<norsetto> dholbach: welcome back!
<norsetto> re. bug 252037 I resubscribed ums, I only wish it would be made clearer in our docs who can deal with backports and how
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252037 in sauerbraten-data "sauerbraten cannot upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252037
<Sikon> slytherin> No, sorry
<Iulian> Sikon: Mail sent, thanks.
<Sikon> thanks, I'll look
<Sikon> Wait, why on Earth does Ubuntu have yum?
<persia> Sikon: Why oughtn't it?
<persia> Despite it being odd, some people like to use RPMs anyway.
<Sikon> In a deb-based system?
<slytherin> Sikon: 1. It is free software. 2. Someone packaged it for Debian/Ubuntu. :-)
<persia> Well, with alien, who can be sure :)
<Sikon> heh
 * Sikon shakes fist at LaCie only providing its LightScribe writer in rpm
<persia> See, that's why there's yum :p
<stefanlsd> If i was creating a watch file for mp3wrap - would http://downloads.sourceforge.net/mp3wrap/mp3wrap-(.*)-src\.tar\.gz|bz2   be a sufficient url?  do we need to add debian uupdate to each entry?
<persia> stefanlsd: I actually prefer that debian uupdate is not present.
<persia> Also, you might want to read the uscan manpage again: there is a shortcut form for the sourceforge mirror network (thank you Debian)
<persia> Lastly, .gz|bz2 is awkward: we ought use whichever upstream has, and prefer .gz if upstream has that.
<slytherin> stefanlsd: alternatively, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/DebianWatch and there is a simple url for sourceforge downloads
<stefanlsd> thanks guys.  do i understand  debian uupdate correctly.  That will attempt to download and build automatically if an update exists?
<norsetto> stefanlsd: thats not correct. Remember that almost every executable has a man page, in this case man uupdate gives all the info you need about it
<persia> stefanlsd: Roughly.  It makes a number of assumptions which aren't always valid.
<wgrant> norsetto: Note that the package names have tooltips now, so you don't actually have to navigate to another page to see the component and version on a bug page - just wait a while.
 * norsetto checks the tooltips
<norsetto> wgrant: thats correct, its still annoying that if you have to use that data you have to write it down somehow
<norsetto> wgrant: and the tooltip fades after few secs ...
<joaopinto> norsetto, about the amoebax revu, you commented that I should contact an archive admin to understand if the Free Art License will be accepted, where do I find an archive admin ?
<norsetto> joaopinto: in ubuntu-devel
<wgrant> norsetto: Of course, it would be impossible for Launchpad to have a solution that worked for us.
 * persia looks at the license to see if there are any obvious gotchas
<joaopinto> the license seems fine except for the fact that is listed by GNU as GPL incompatible
<persia> norsetto: your REVU comment style is one to learn from :)
<norsetto> joaopinto: exactly, its incompatible with the gnu gpl, this doesn't mean that its not acceptable for us, thats why I'd rather you check with an archive-admin
<norsetto> persia: yes, I'm mad :-)
<persia> joaopinto: The issue is that the code is GPL and the art is GPL-incompatible.  That's a little awkward.
<norsetto> joaopinto: also, its not very clear what all the data is licensed with, there is an xml with the FAL, so, that means music, effects, etc.
<persia> While I'm not an expert, nor an archive-admin, I'd think that putting parts of each together would be considered a single work, which makes it undistributable as being part of each license.
<joaopinto> persia, well, that is according to GNU, not to the author, otherwise it would not be distributed as it is
<persia> joaopinto: There's lots of upstreams who aren't deeply familiar with law.  Doesn't make what they do legal.  I can download copyrighted stuff with no license within a couple days of release, typically.
<joaopinto> norsetto, the README is clear regarding that, "The sound effects, music, and graphics are licensed under the Free Art
<joaopinto> License (LAL)."
<persia> I know of at least one upstream that has a license constructed in such a way that they can distribute the code, but nobody else can.
<norsetto> joaopinto: ok, thats what I assumed as well
<stefanlsd> Sorry - watch question again! - what process uses the watch file?  Is it a manual thing, is it only something like qa.ubuntuwire.com?
<wgrant> stefanlsd: uscan
<norsetto> stefanlsd: can be both
<wgrant> (which is used by qa.ubuntuwire.com)
<stefanlsd> norsetto: ok. so wouldnt qa.ubuntuwire.com want the debian uupdate option? or would it add it to the watch file itself?
<norsetto> stefanlsd: I do it manually (actually with a script) when I sponsor new updates or new packages, its also done automatically by things like qa.ubuntuwire.com
<norsetto> stefanlsd: I think uupdate does more harm than good, but thats my personal opinion
<joaopinto> hum, this brings me an interesting question, is the author violating the GPL with it's own software distribution ?
<cherva> I'm having troubles making a deb file for recordmydesktop that uses oss instead of alsa here is what i get when I run debuild http://pastebin.com/d7707d0a1 what is wrong ?
<persia> stefanlsd: UEHS isn't going to use the uupdate option, as it's just checking.  People doing updates may find it convenient, but as norsetto says, manually is often safer.
<stefanlsd> norsetto: i understand that i can download a package with a watch file, run uscan and be informed that there is an update.   if there was a debian uupdate command - it would try download and build the package (i agree, i would prefer to do this step myself manually).
<wgrant> Didn't we leave OSS to die a horrible painful death years and years ago?
<persia> joaopinto: Very likely if FSF says FAL is GPL incompatible, although it depends on where the authors distribute it from.
<stefanlsd> persia: ok. thanks. that makes sense.  i think i would prefer to run uupdate manually also.  alright, im not gonna put it in :)
<persia> wgrant: No.  We didn't port everything.  Then, ALSA didn't fix everything.
<norsetto> joaopinto: he is also infringing the gpl since he is having binaries without source in its tarball
<wgrant> norsetto: Can the copyright owner be infringing?
<laga> it seems to be a common myth that you need to ship the source code with your GPL'ed application.
<laga> you need to provide it on request, AFAIK.
<norsetto> wgrant: of course he can, the terms of the license are clear
<norsetto> laga: yes, and how do we do that if we don't have it?
<stefanlsd> i was under the impression that the source must be made available
<stefanlsd> so this would be putting it up for upload...
<stefanlsd> *download
<laga> norsetto: that's a different issue. you need to make sure you have the source - eg by asking the author for it. he's compliant with the GPL if he provides it on requests
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<norsetto> laga: that was my point
<laga> norsetto: why are you claiming the's infringing the GPL then?
<laga> s/the/he/
<norsetto> laga: because we cannot redistribute it, we would be infringing the gpl
<laga> well, that's a different issue ;)
<norsetto> laga: thats the issue for me ...
<stefanlsd> would it be solved if we made a request, and we put the source code in the deb src?
<stefanlsd> its kinda silly anyways that there is no source provided...
<norsetto> stefanlsd: if that source its not used to build the binaires, how can we maintain the package? How can we apply security fixes?
<stefanlsd> norsetto: yeah, agreed.
<joaopinto> norsetto, are you referring to those .dlls which were probably included for the windows build ?
<norsetto> joaopinto: yes, and the pdf doc too
<joaopinto> well, I am just going to rm those
<wgrant> Can't you get upstream to release a legal tarball?
<norsetto> joaopinto: Yes, we need to address these with upstream. I'd rather have the source for the pdf since I don't think we have other installable docs?
<joaopinto> sure, but that would add <unknown> time to my work
<wgrant> It would also add a large amount of legality, and a similarly large amount to the likelihood of it not being rejected.
<norsetto> joaopinto: welcome to the wonderful world of distro maintenance
<RAOF> joaopinto: Copyright is 9/10s of the work of packaging, I find.
<persia> Just for the record, upstream can likely distribute anything they want, they may just not be providing it in a format that can be redistributed entire.
<joaopinto> ok, so the choice is, add an unknown time task, or do not add it, and run the risk of have a determined amount of time being wasted with a rejection, nice :P
<norsetto> persia: thats strecthing it a bit, copyrighted material which is not redistributale is not redistributable to usptream too
<RAOF> norsetto: Unless they hold the sole copyright on the GPL'd stuff; in that case they can do pretty much what they like.
<persia> norsetto: Yes, but if I am a copyright holder, I can distribute my work, regardless of what license I claim it is under.  I can e.g. license it so you may redistribute it only if you don't.
<norsetto> joaopinto: being rejected would waste more time than just yours
<norsetto> persia, raof: sure
<sistpoty|work> persia: the "must pet a cat" license is the typical example for such clauses ;)
<norsetto> persia: RAOF: what I mean is not my stuff, those dll for instance IIRC, were not from upstream they were some library necessary to build his binaries
<persia> sistpoty|work: I'm thinking of the "must pet a dodo" type license, but yes.
<sistpoty|work> persia: that's not impossible, at least if you own a time machine :P
<persia> sistpoty|work: Err.  Right.  Pet a hippogriff then :p
<norsetto> sistpoty|work, persia: one of my cats name is dodo :-)
<sistpoty|work> hehe
<stefanlsd> If im adding a watch file to mp3wrap - do i build it as an ubuntu release file now?  It looks like its just a sync from deb and it was never built for ubuntu.
<persia> stefanlsd: Yes.  You'd use Nubuntu1 as the revision identifier
<stefanlsd> persia: thanks thanks
<stefanlsd> how valuable is just adding a watch file?  wouldnt it be a bit of a waste of time for the maintainers to check and approve?  also it changes the maintainer to us (MOTU) so we potentially become responsible when debian could be...?
<sistpoty|work> stefanlsd: erm, actually we are responsible for all ubuntu packages, wether these are modified or unmodified from debian
<sistpoty|work> stefanlsd: but I agree that it's not really worth to change a synced package just for a watch file
 * wgrant agrees with sistpoty|work.
<wgrant> siretart: The removal of source package information from bug pages is very much deliberate, and AFAICT they can't be convinced to change.
<persia> stefanlsd: As long as you're working from UEHS, all the packages should be either only in Ubuntu (so maintained by us anyway) or orphaned in Debian.
<persia> Getting the watch file in helps us build the list of ubuntu-local stuff that needs updating for each release.  There's a big effort for the first couple months of each release to try to get everything in sync, and for the ubuntu-local stuff we rely entirely on the watch files.
<persia> sistpoty|work: Not even for an orphaned package?  Might we not want the update?
<txwikinger> persia: I don't know about a bug, but yes, I am trying to get to that
 * txwikinger is in the middle of an intercontinental move
<persia> txwikinger: Ah.  Good luck with the move.  I just heard that ichthux-desktop was being dropped for not being installable in #ubuntu-devel, and knew you had an interest.
<txwikinger> Ah ok thanks
<stefanlsd> sistpoty|work, persia: thanks. makes sense.   The fact that it helps build a list for a new release makes a lot of sense if we had watch files.  It probably makes more sense to do a watch file when updating a package or closing a bug, but yeah. This is my first package, so im content with just practicing by making a watch file and doing the changelog for now.
<txwikinger> ichthux is part of kubuntu.. so I am not sure why there is a discussion on ubuntu-devel, and not on kubuntu-devel ;)
<txwikinger> or not part of, but build on
<persia> txwikinger: Ah.  I didn't know ichthux was based on kubuntu: it's just on my list of minor flavours.  The discussion was in #ubuntu-devel because that's where the archive-admins chat.
<txwikinger> Ah ok :).. I was just teasing ;)
<txwikinger> Is there a a log report about the building errors?
<cherva> any members of the Ubuntu Development Team?
<txwikinger> Well. likely doesn't matter  anyway... ichthux must be ported to kde4
<persia> cherva: Many.
<siretart> wgrant: perhaps we can work around that using leonov or some other tool using the lp API.
<ScottK> persia: I agree (about the source package on the bug page).  It seriously makes me wonder if the excercise is just window dressing.
<persia> txwikinger: It's the NBS list: it was depending on things that are no longer there.  As you say, the important bit is to port to the current stack.
<cherva> persia: I need two to review my deb package
<ScottK> siretart: If we're going to go that route (provide our own U/I) then we ought to be focusing on comments on the API.
<txwikinger> persia.. yes I would expect such dependency issues :D
<persia> cherva: The traditional method is to paste a quick advertisement as to why your package is cool with a link to the REVU page.
<siretart> does anyone have a screenshot or something that shows how the source package information on bug pages  looked like previously?
<stefanlsd> Can anyone confirm i followed the correct steps or left anything out for me please..  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mp3wrap/+bug/253945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253945 in mp3wrap "debian/watch file for mp3wrap" [Undecided,New]
<siretart> ScottK: I see no problems in that approach, do you?
<cherva> persia: ok I'll make the REVU page and come back
<stefanlsd> or should this package go into REVU as its a new name and revision?
<ScottK> siretart: I'm more hopeful that in a project we can control ourselves we would do better.
<persia> stefanlsd: That looks good, except why did you bump the standards-version?  Is the package now compliant with the newer version?
<siretart> ScottK: I take this as agreement
<ScottK> siretart: I have mixed feelings.
<ScottK> siretart: In one respect, one part of Canonical has hired another part to provide a service for Ubuntu.  We ought to insist on getting reasonable service.
<ScottK> siretart: OTOH, I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.
<cherva> persia: ammm how to upload to REVU ?
<ScottK> Personally I'm pretty sick of the "Of, we don't know anything about distro development, sorry we messed that up, but no we aren't going to change anything because it's just the way it should be." reactions.
<stefanlsd> persia: mmm. good question. i guess i should first understand what changes between versions and check that it complies.  I was under the impression that we always bump the standards (although i agree, it doenst make sense to bump it if you dont know what standards you are complying with...)
<persia> cherva: Log in at revu.ubuntuwire.com, and then dput.  There are some instructions on the wiki.
<wgrant> Can I rate about 10 of the 15 options 1, as they should have been there three years ago?
<persia> !revu
<ubottu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<persia> stefanlsd: We only bump the standards when we know the package complies with the new standards.  Also, for Debian-derived packages, we try to minimise changes (unless we do an upstream ahead of Debian).
<siretart> ScottK: I see.
<stefanlsd> persia: ah. k. where can i read about the standards and what they should adhere too?
<ScottK> siretart: One of the biggest problems I forsee in the roll our own U/I approach is latency.  Do you know if the proposed API makes any quality of service requirements for latency?  If not, it should.
<joaopinto>     -> copying [./games] <- any ideas why is pbuilder --build trying to copy a games directory on the copy source stage ?
<wgrant> ScottK: It can't be any worse than the web UI.
<stefanlsd> persia: and what should I do regarding this package now? make another debdiff leaving the debian standards in place?  I did do the change of Maintainer and the XSBC-Original-Maintainer which i assume would be in the new ubuntu standards...
<jpds> joaopinto: Make sure you're building the .dsc file.
<persia> stefanlsd: The debian-policy package is the official source.  Debian maintains  web mirror that Google finds fairly well.
<joaopinto> ops, that's it :P
<Laney> stefanlsd: You don't need to mention that you changed the maintainer in the changelog
<ScottK> wgrant: It can.  Whatever process builds the web U/I is designed based on some internal knowledge of the system and (as slow as it is) may well be optimized.
<stefanlsd> Laney: kk. point noted.
<wgrant> ScottK: Hrmmm.
<persia> stefanlsd: Well, check first.  Maybe you don't need to alter the debdiff.  If you do need to alter it, yes upload a new one.  Remember to subscribe the sponsors queue when it is ready for upload.
<ScottK> wgrant: Additionally, if we are throwing our hands up on the official U/I, then we need to focus on what the API needs.  Latency in the API calls will have a major performance effect on things like Leonov and so we should push to get them quantified with useful requirements.
<persia> ScottK: Is that going to still be true as Leonov migrates to the new API?
<siretart> ScottK: TBH, I don't see that latency is a huge concern here. You can hide latency by means of caching most of the time
<wgrant> ScottK: If only LP didn't have a 'one size fits all' philosophy...
<stefanlsd> persia: k. will check what the new standards involve and see if i comply. i have apt-get installed debian-policy, so i will read it.  Last thing - if i do need to change it back, or change whatever i need to change to make it comply to 3.8.0 - do i go through the exact same process and land up with mp3wrap_0.5-2ubuntu2 - or should it still be mp3wrap_0.5-2ubuntu1 as that build was never released.  (or does it even matter with a debdiff?)
<persia> stefanlsd: ubuntu1 as it was never released.
<stefanlsd> persia: thanks. understood. will just use dch and not dch -i.
<Jazzva> anyone willing to review pocketsphinx and sphinxbase in REVU (the first build-depends on libsphinxbase, which is provided by the second)? Uploading these packages to the archive will enable us to upgrade gnome-voice-control to 0.3.
<Jazzva> The links: http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/details.py?package=sphinxbase , http://revu.ubuntuwire.org/details.py?package=pocketsphinx
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<joaopinto> norsetto  I will be addressing the PDF source question to upstream, but regarding the SDL dlls. they are only used on windows builds, they are not relevant for the linux build process, is there any real issue on shipping them on the source tarball ?
<wgrant> joaopinto: Still a violation.
<wgrant> Hm, actually I don't know which license SDL uses.
<joaopinto> wgrant, as per GPL the source only needs to be available upon request, what violation are you referring to ?
<joaopinto> it uses GPL IIRC
<wgrant> We do not distribute binaries on their own.
<wgrant> I hope an archive admin would reject on that kind of thing.
<joaopinto> those binaries are part of the upstream tarball, not the package, and they do not constitute a license violation
<stefanlsd> thanks for the patience guys, gonna head home.   bbl
<joaopinto> so it would be wiser to touch the original tarball and rm the .dlls ? I am not going to ask upstream to change their build process/source to be Ubuntu/Debian specific
<siretart> joaopinto: the gpl applies to both sources and binaries. espc. for the source.
<wgrant> joaopinto: They really shouldn't be distributing binaries in their damn source tarball!
<ScottK> siretart: Perhaps, but caching only helps the second time you want data.
<siretart> ScottK: background fetching also helps. I like leonov in this respect
<joaopinto> siretart, repeating myself, there is no GPL breach, the source is available upon request, you are not forced to distribute it with the binaries, the same way you don't actually do it with the binaries provided on the Ubuntu CD
<wgrant> joaopinto: That's one very long chain.
<cherva> persia: I'm getting Illegal Files line in .changes when I try to upload the .changes file
<ScottK> siretart: Agreed.
<persia> cherva: Did you build a source package or a binary package?
<ScottK> siretart: I do think we should try to get some QoS requirements in the API.
<cherva> persia: I build a source  dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot
<joaopinto> wgrant, they have a different opinion, and they are probably make other's peoples life easier
<ScottK> siretart: I'd like to know they don't provide data more slowly via the API than to their web U/I.
<persia> cherva: Hmm.  Can you pastebin your source.changes file?
<ScottK> joaopinto: It may not be a GPL violation for them, but it would be for us if we don't have the source.
<wgrant> I'd say their opinion is wrong.
<cherva> persia: http://pastebin.com/d4d0864dc
<ScottK> Just because it's legally distributable under the GPL by them, doesn't necessarily mean it's redistributable.
<persia> joaopinto: Essentially, we can't redistribute until we have the source, or we are not in a position to extend the offer to provide source on request to those to which we distribute.
<persia> cherva: Aside from the thought that it probably shouldn't be Extra, I'm not sure why that is broken.  Sorry.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi sistpoty|work
<joaopinto> ok, i will just rm the dlls, to end the question
<sistpoty|work> persia: regarding orphaned packages and watch files: yes, even there I would not add such a change alone. But rather forward a patch to unstable.
<cherva> persia: I made it Extra because the normal package in universe is using alsa and the binaries has the same names just my recordmydesktop is using oss and they can't be installed at the same time
<sistpoty|work> persia: (was afk for coffee break in case you're wondering ;))
<persia> sistpoty|work: Ah.  I tend to do both, as I figure Debian QA doesn't necessarily score importance the same way I do in terms of making sure we have them towards getting new upstreams.
 * persia had thought it was just the IRC timewarp: without timezones, one person's few minutes is another's couple days.
<joaopinto> oh well, I am getting bored of new packages after all :P
<cherva> persia: I think I know where is the problem... when I build a DEB file i get http://pastebin.com/d493e65b2
<persia> cherva: That's the first time someone told me a good reason to have something extra.  Good choice.  Of course, I'm not sure what is wrong with the Files section.
<cherva> persia: if you need a file to look at just tell me what to pastebin
<persia> cherva: No.  The problem is with the .changes file, which you've sent.  I just don't understand why REVU rejected it.
<cherva> persia: any ideas how to fix this /
<persia> Unforunately not.  You've created the file in the right way.  It looks good.  REVU didn't like it.  I'm guessing NCommander might be the right person to ask.
<cherva> sadly he is not online
<persia> cherva: Right.
<sistpoty|work> cherva, persia: which source package are you talking about?
<cherva> persia: maybe revu do not expect two words for Section ?
<cherva> sistpoty|work: I'm making a recordmydesktop package compiled to use oss and I can't get the .changes file to REVU
<persia> cherva: Two words for section?  Can you post your debian/control?
<sistpoty|work> hm... there's s.th. entirely wrong on spooky... hrmpf
<cherva> http://pastebin.com/d49b5fcc4
<persia> cherva: Ah.  Drop the " (universe)" from that.
<cherva> persia: I knew it
<persia> I'm not sure that fixes it, but it doesn't belong there.
<sistpoty|work> cherva: when did you actually try to upload recordmydesktop?
<sistpoty|work> (as I can't find any mention of it in any logs)
<cherva> I'm trying right now
<cherva> ok It's there
<sistpoty|work> cherva: worked like a charm :)
<cherva> anyone willing to revu and sing my recordmydesktop-oss package ? It's the latest version of recordmydesktop compiled to use oss instead of alsa
<sistpoty|work> cherva: why oss instead of alsa... and also if you insist on oss, why not providing two binaries from recordmydesktop instead of adding another source package?
<cherva> sistpoty|work: I was having troubles with the sound using ALSA+Pulse ( strange bugs) and I didn't manage to configure it that all programs can use the sound card at the same time so I swithed to ossv4 and it worked great and i didn't provied two binaries because 1) i don't know how 2) i waned to learn how to become a MOTU and 3) if I was looking for a recordmydesktop package I would find it simle to just install the other package
<joaopinto> 4.1 Comment is not in accordance with Gnome HIG  <- could someone provide me a pointer for this ?
<StevenK> joaopinto: Your patch (or so) doesn't comply with the Gnome Human Interface Guidelines
<StevenK> joaopinto: http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gup/hig/
<joaopinto> this comment is related to a .desktop description
<joaopinto> StevenK, I understood that part, the question is, is there any specific section, or do I will need to read and assimilate the entire HIG ?
<joaopinto> the current field is: Comment=Amoebax is a free Puyo Puyo-style puzzle game
<persia> joaopinto: http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/desktop-application-menu.html.en
<RainCT> joaopinto: http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gup/hig/2.0/desktop-integration.html
<RainCT> persia 1 - rainct 0 :P
<persia> RainCT: Well, yours has the advantage of possibly being more forward looking :)
<joaopinto> well, I have read it, I don't see anything  wrong with my description
<joaopinto> any suggestions ?
<persia> What is the current Comment?
<joaopinto> Comment=Amoebax is a free Puyo Puyo-style puzzle game
<persia> Yeah, that doesn't belong in a Desktop file like that.  I think you want something like "Play a Puyo-Puyo style puzzle game".  The Comment ends up as the Tooltip (see 2.12)
<RainCT> joaopinto: a) It includes the application's name, b) it doesn't start with a verb
<joaopinto> ok, changed, thanks
 * RainCT would use "like" instead of "style"
<GreySim> For English at least I think you'd end up having to hyphenate -like as well at that point though, with a long dash for --like.
 * GreySim could be mistaken, however.
<LucidFox> Saw the eclipse!
<joaopinto> can we use per package copyright files for mutiple binary packages, like copyright and -data.copyright ?
<RainCT> GreySim: right (at least until the first comma, then I got lost :P)
<cherva> sistpoty|work: well ... is my package worthy to live in universe ?
<GreySim> RainCT: When hyphenating at different levels, you use an em dash for one of them, I believe. If you were really curious, I'm probably remembering it from the "A List Apart" article "Em en and other shady characters" article. Probably not really all that important though. Depends on how much detail you want to focus on.
<slytherin> LucidFox: WHich eclipse are you talking about?
<LucidFox> Not the software :p
<LucidFox> Today's solar eclipse
<persia> joaopinto: There's no facility for that.
<joaopinto> ok, so it will  be a plain description on debian/copyright
<joaopinto>  // Based on the work of Darrel Walisser <dwaliss1@purdue.edu> <- should this be considered a copyright assignment ?
<norsetto> siretart: lp bug on source info reported as bug 253934. Re. the homepage there is a bug already which I believe covers it (bug 113573). This is however marked invalid in favour of bug 73116 and bug 113748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253934 in launchpad "Please bring back the source info to the bug page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 113573 in launchpad "Link to homepage of a package in overview" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113573
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 73116 in soyuz "Source package pages don't describe what the package is for" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/73116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 113748 in soyuz "URLs aren't auto-linked in package descriptions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113748
<joaopinto> on my understanding, based on does not mean copy from
<joaopinto> well, I will copy the statement to play safe
<persia> joaopinto: There ought be copyright assertion in each file.  That's the part that is important.  If Alice writes something, and Bob modifies it to make something else, if Bob says it's copyright Alice & Bob, then it is.  If Bob says it's copyright Bob, it's Alice's issue, not ours.  Mind you, in truly egregious or contested cases, we won't listen to Bob, but that usually means not distributing it, rather than correcting Bob's assertion of copyr
<persia> ight.
<persia> If files don't have copyright assertion, they may not be considered suitable for inclusion: I've seen 3-line files get rejected by archive-admins before.
<joaopinto> uff, all comments reviewed, now I will be pending on the manual.pdf source :\
<persia> joaopinto: That's often one of the trickiest ones.  Note that the "preferred form for modification" must be included, but that there is precedent for not building the PDF from that source (in the rare case that the source is e.g. a MS Word file).
<joaopinto> this is a simple game, the manual is not really crucial
<persia> joaopinto: The other option is repacking the tarball to not include the manual, although fixing it is preferred.
<joaopinto> I would appreciate some comments for http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=coverfinder
<persia> joaopinto: Useless README.Debian, might want a dependency on ${misc:Depends} as you don't know what CDBS is going to do, Homepage should not be in the description, ought specify which version of the GPL in the link: source is GPL 2+, link is to GPL 3
<RainCT> persia: about the link, you mean in debian/copyright?
<persia> Useless inclusion of README in debian/docs (the file is without useful content), Do you really need both dpatch/dpatch.make and cdbs/1/rules/dpatch.mk?
<persia> Yes, in debian/copyright
<persia> Anyway, that's not a proper review, because I'm going to bed, but it should give you something to get started.
<joaopinto> persia, thanks, that's done already
<RainCT> persia: If it is "or later", I prefer to refer to "/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL", as it points to the latest version of the GPL which is obviously that one which the FSF recommends. (I've done that in packages and all got accepted into Debian). That's just my personal preference, though.
<RainCT> joaopinto: also, change "Authors(s):" to "Author:" in debian/copyright; else lintian will complain
<persia> RainCT: Understood.  I like to point at the specific terms the author intended, and allow others to relicense if they wish, rather than intentionally relicensing.  Both are acceptable.
<joaopinto> ok, done
<sistpoty|work> cherva: well, it's not good to duplicate the source, so two binary packages built from one package would be better
<cherva> sistpoty|work: well 1) I don't own the firt one and 2) the first one is outdated
<sistpoty|work> cherva: in ubuntu noone "owns" one source package ;)
<cherva> sistpoty|work: so what should I DO ?
<sistpoty|work> cherva: probably best to update recordmydestkop instead?
<cherva> I don't know how to make 2 binary files into one deb
 * cherva is back
<cherva> sistpoty|work: and if I make to binaries the frontends ( gtk-recordmydesktop and qt-recordmydesktop ) will not work
<sistpoty|work> cherva: why?
<cherva> sistpoty|work: because they I made to work with a binary named recordmydesktop and if I make a second one eg. recordmydesktop-oss if you start gtk-recordmydesktop they will start the alsa version not the oss version ... or I'm wrong
<sistpoty|work> cherva: maybe I was not precise enough... I meant two binary packages from one source package
<cherva> binary package = DEB files
<sistpoty|work> yep
<cherva> well I made one you want to build a second one for alsa ?
<sistpoty|work> exactly... from the same source package
<cherva> what is the best practice for that ? to copy the dir and change the rules file to make an alsa verion and then upload it to REVU too ?
<sistpoty|work> cherva: you'll add a 2nd binary package to debian/control and modify the rule so that it results in two binaries
<cherva> hmm I have to copy everything from Package:.......... and down agan ?
<sistpoty|work> sorry, can't really give you an in depth guide right now, have to do some work still :/
<superm1> sistpoty|work, ping, i wanted to ask you about a merge for nvidia-settings you did way back when
<cherva> sistpoty|work: ok I'll try and write back to you (if not today, tomorrow _
<cherva> )
<sistpoty|work> cherva: heh
<sistpoty|work> superm1: just ask, don't ask to ask ;)
<superm1> sistpoty|work, wasn't sure if you were around
<superm1> sistpoty|work, okay anyhow.
<superm1> sistpoty|work, did you submit changes back to debian at all?
<superm1> because there are a few deltas in there that probably make sense for them too now
<sistpoty|work> superm1: nope, as there was a blocker bug (some missing static library from somewhere I don't recall right now) filed in debian already
<sistpoty|work> superm1: and later we jumped upstream versions a bit
<sistpoty|work> superm1: some stuff (conflicts) don't apply for unstable
<superm1> sistpoty|work, ah.  well they're ahead of us now, and tjaalton has been trying to get the deltas with nvidia-glx* packages to be smaller, so this seemed logical to do now too
<sistpoty|work> yes, it does
<sistpoty|work> superm1: ah... now I recall. I made nvidia-settings provide the static lib... which was already filed as bug in unstable for a long time
<superm1> sistpoty|work, has the maintainer for it not been responsive then still?
<superm1> or is that taken care of now
<sistpoty|work> superm1: doesn't look like its fixed: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=434885
<ubottu> Debian bug 434885 in nvidia-settings "Missing headers in nvidia-settings from unstable" [Normal,Open]
<superm1> well it's marked as fixed in 1.0+20060516-2 though?
 * sistpoty|work looks at the newer debian package
<sistpoty|work> superm1: indeed, the headers + static lib is there
<sistpoty|work> superm1: so I guess you can drop this change (but should then also update sensors-applet to b-d on nvidia-settings instead of libxnvctrl-dev)
<superm1> sistpoty|work, okay well i'll try to do a merge this weekend with it and submit some bugs for the other deltas then
<sistpoty|work> thanks superm1
<stefanlsd> persia: i've been through the debian-policy upgrading-checklist.txt from 3.7.3 to 3.8.0 and it looks ok. So, i can now bump the standards version?
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<stefanlsd> Would i say in LP - attachment is a patch if its a debdiff?
<james_w> stefanlsd: yep
<stefanlsd> james_w: thanks
<MrKanister> Hello
<stefanlsd> When we look at syncing a debian package - do we just sync it. or should we look at closing open bugs as well?
<MrKanister> I have problems with uploading an updated version of my package "debcleaner". Since July 26th, 17:20, packages I uploaded via dput are not shown in the list. Any idea?
<nhandler> MrKanister: What command are you using to upload the package?
<MrKanister> nhandler: I use "dput revu /path/to/package....changes"
<nhandler> MrKanister: Try including the -f option
<MrKanister> nhandler: I already tried that
<nhandler> MrKanister: Have you signed into REVU since it got updated last week?
<MrKanister> I think no
<nhandler> Try doing that. When you log into REVU, it will sync the keyring. You should also merge your Launchpad account with your old REVU account
<MrKanister> Ok..i will do so and see what happens...thank you
<MrKanister> I can't merge the accounts because I didn't saved the passwort for REVU...I always klicked on "forgot passwort" and it generated a new one for me
<nhandler> MrKanister: Maybe one of the REVU admins can merge the accounts for you.
<MrKanister> Can I ask a MOTU?
<nhandler> A MOTU does not have the power to merge the accounts. It has to be a REVU admin
<jpds> MrKanister: Login to REVU, there's a "Merge account" link.
<nhandler> jpds: He doesn't know the password to his old account
<DRebellion> MrKanister, ask RainCT or NCommander
<MrKanister> Ok...thank you for your help
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone help me with swt-gtk build failures: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/swt-gtk/3.4-1
<cherva> Anyone willing to tell me how to configure the debian/rules file of a multy binary package ? I need to give different parameters to ./configure at the second package
<MrKanister> It works...the "recover password" function of "merge accounts" was defect, but rainct managed to fixed that and now it works. Thank you all for your help
<kdub> comments? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tv-grab-dvb
<cherva> persia: are you here
<AnAnt> doko: Hello
<gastoni> Hey I just made a .deb and it works, I can install it and unistall it succesfully
<AnAnt> gastoni: congrats
<gastoni> The only annoyance it has is that when I want to uninstall it with apt-get
<gastoni> the autocomplete feature adds a slash to my package
<gastoni> sudo apt-get remove "package name"/
<gastoni> why does that slash appears?
<LimCore> hi. Use unicode like ą ł ć in DEBFULLNAME or not?
<gastoni> DEBFULLNAME would be something inside the control file?
<LimCore> according to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyEl3w7SFK4 I have it in bashrc
<james_w> LimCore: do you run a utf-8 locale?
<LimCore> overall yes
<james_w> you should be ok then,
<LimCore> does the FULLNAME have to match the name in gnupg key?  or only email is checked?
<james_w> that get's added in to debian/changelog, and that file must be utf-8 encoded
<LimCore> because, some gpg programs have problems with localized names so I dont use localized in gnupg fullname
<LimCore> ok
<james_w> the name in debian/changelog should match the id on the gpg key you want to use byte-for-byte
<james_w> name and email
<LimCore> Overall, I see that ubuntu fails to provide libfltk2-dev,  so Im trying to provide it.  (build from SVN of fltk2 into ubuntu package)
<LimCore> name too? ok then I go with ascii transcription of it
<stefanlsd> Anyone know a of anywhere in the wiki or documentation on how to do a sync from debian?
<LimCore> Learning MOTOU video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyEl3w7SFK4 - could use bigger font
<LimCore> like x3 bigger
<LimCore> but it is a nice idea :)
<james_w> stefanlsd: yep there is
<jpds> stefanlsd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<jpds> stefanlsd: See: "man requestsync" too.
<james_w> thanks jpds
<stefanlsd> jpds: i've read that. seems more about requesting a sync, rather than explaining how to do it. will check it again
<jpds> stefanlsd: That script does all the fiddling for you.
<stefanlsd> jpds: kk. thanks. will have a look at it
<james_w> stefanlsd: you don't need to do a sync, requesting it will get it done, they are done by the archive admins with a script
<stefanlsd> james_w: yeah, i've assigned myself to do the sync - someone else requested the sync :)
<james_w> stefanlsd: what's the bug number, I'd like to look?
 * dholbach hugs norsetto
<norsetto> dholbach!
<dholbach> norsetto: great work on the Mentoring Program!!!
<norsetto> dholbach: welcome back :) you look tanner ;-)
<stefanlsd> james_w: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/diald/+bug/253675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253675 in diald "Please sync diald 0.99.4-9 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Low,In progress]
<jpds> stefanlsd: Sycns are done by archive admins. Merges are done by MOTUs.
<norsetto> dholbach: you have to thanks persia, he is the deus-ex-machina ;-)
<stefanlsd> jpds: oh. didnt realise that.
<dholbach> thanks to everybody who's doing great work in the Mentoring world right now! :)
<stefanlsd> persia has been helping me a lot with all my questions - been great
<norsetto> yes, thanks to all the hard-working mentors and the ass-kicking contributors
<jpds> stefanlsd: Debian may be interested in the new release tho.
<dholbach> absolutely - I was amazed to come back and see so so many applications on the MC list :)
<stefanlsd> jpds: it wont compile..  almost compiles. but upsteam last release was 2001 and everything is depricated...
<jpds> stefanlsd: Do you know if it still works? If it's that old/unmaintained prehaps a removal is a better idea.
 * dholbach hugs y'all
<Laney> \o/
<jpds> dholbach: We do our best.
<dholbach> jpds: I'm glad to hear it :-)
<norsetto> dholbach: I don't want to ruin your return, but you may want to look again at bug 252037?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252037 in sauerbraten-data "sauerbraten cannot upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252037
<dholbach> norsetto: I got the mail about it - will take a look at it tomorrow
<dholbach> norsetto: I wasn't aware of that
<norsetto> dholbach: sure, thanks for being so active in ums, its really appreciated
<dholbach> no problem, lots of stuff to catch up with after the holidays
<dholbach> it seems I'm still on IST - I got up at 5:44 this morning
<norsetto> dholbach: hehe, at least you survided the food
<dholbach> norsetto: the food was absolutely fantastic
<norsetto> dholbach: glad you lik spicy food ;-)
<dholbach> I could have gone on and have indian food for an additional three weeks
<hemanth_> Anyone interested is packaging NCTnus ??
<norsetto> dholbach: have you posted already the pictures?
<dholbach> norsetto: no, but we did ~1100, so I guess it'll be no problem to select a few good ones :)
<dholbach> once I'm on top of things again I'll write a longer blog post I think :)
<norsetto> dholbach: good, I'm looking forward to see them!
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> have a great weekend!
<ScottK> Anyone who's got a local source mirror for Intrepid willing to do some serious grep'ing (or pick your tool) to figure how many package use MIT (or ISC) license?
<RainCT> heh
<ScottK> RainCT: Is that a yes?
<RainCT> ScottK: no, I don't even have an Intrepid installation :(
<ScottK> I need someone with a source mirror, installation isn't relevant.
<RainCT> ScottK: By the way, why don't you try to get this done on the Debian side?
<ScottK> Because Debian just froze for Lenny so this sort of thing they are extremely unlikely to consider until after Lenny releases.
<james_w> ScottK: lifeless may be able to do that for you
<ScottK> That'd be nice.
<ScottK> IIRC StevenK or wgrant have a local source mirror.  I don't recall which.
<ScottK> I'll take whatever help I can get.
<ScottK> Nevermind.  Shot down by slangasek.
<james_w> oh, and thanks for the advocation ScottK
<ScottK> james_w: You're welcome.  You certainly deserve it.
<ScottK> james_w: I wish more people at Canonical who are not employeed to develop Ubuntu were involved.  I think there are a number of projects at Canonical that would benifit.
<james_w> well, I kind of am paid to develop Ubuntu, so I don't think you can give me that much credit
<james_w> it would be good though, not least to have the extra help in development
<james_w> I just don't think there should be an expectation of them, a desire is fine though.
<ScottK> OK.  I thought you were paid to develop bzr.
<ScottK> I'm reasonably confident that if a reasonable sampling of Launchpad developers where regularly involved in Ubuntu development, I'd be less grumpy about it.
<james_w> no, I'm on the Ubuntu team
<james_w> bzr is my hobby, though I am expected to contribute to it for some things
<ScottK> Interesting,  I got that completely backwards.
<tuxmaniac> DktrKranz: hi. gResistor upstream has replied saying he will update his tarball with the licese copies :-)
<DktrKranz> tuxmaniac, great!
<tuxmaniac> DktrKranz: andanother upstream reply also I got. :-) this time a fix for bug 134617. Really a long open one shall be closed in a week's time now . I am feeling good after string of no responses and frustrations
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 134617 in xcircuit "xcircuit crash middle click dragging a selection" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134617
<tuxmaniac> :)
<DktrKranz> tuxmaniac, ping if you need sponsorship :)
<tuxmaniac> DktrKranz: sure after the tar ball is officially released. Right now I need sponsorship for 253324 :P
<tuxmaniac> bug 253324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253324 in ubuntu "[sync request] Avagadro Sync from debian unstable 0.8.1-4 version." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253324
<DktrKranz> tuxmaniac, I can't sponsor anything right now, I'll be off soon, but I'll have time tomorrow/next week, I'm on holiday \i/
 * NCommander forces himself to wake up
<tuxmaniac> DktrKranz: no issues. :-)
 * ScottK smacks NCommander with a frozen fish to help.
 * NCommander smacks ScottK with a gnome
<ScottK> Fortunately gnome has no effect on ScottK.
<ScottK> Just trying to be helpful.
<NCommander> brb, voicemail
<NCommander> ScottK, ok, whats up?
<ScottK> Nothing, just trying to help you wake up.
<sebner> ScottK: gnome gnome gnome \o/
<ScottK> Right.  Ne effect at all.
<ScottK> Ne/No
 * sebner needs the magic stick of Hobbsee to convert ScottK to gnome :P
<bobbo> does anyone know when the next REVU day is?
<ScottK> sebner: I like KDE better than I like Ubuntu.  No Kubuntu, no ScottK
<ogra> "I like KDE better than I like Ubuntu"
<ogra> now what kind of statement is that ?
<sebner> ogra: very good question+
<ScottK> I use Ubuntu as a base both for my KDE (Kubuntu) desktop and my servers because it works for that.
<ogra> right, so how can you say you dont like it :)
<ogra> you dont like gnome :)
<ScottK> I like the fact that it's common under the hood and a lot of other things about Ubuntu, but fundamentally, as a user it's KDE I interact with.
<ScottK> I like Ubuntu platform + KDE = Kubuntu and Ubuntu platform + server stuff.  The Gnome part, not really.  It just feels wrong to me.
 * laga nods gravely
<ScottK> If Kubuntu were to disappear, so would I.
<norsetto> sebner: have you given any thought about giving a lecture?
<sebner> norsetto: about?
<norsetto> sebner: perhaps you can cohost nhandler one on merging
<norsetto> sebner: or anything else you woul feel confortable to share?
<ogra> ScottK, well, to me gnome feels like a professional desktop while KDE feels like a kids toy ... but thats completely a personal preference ... if ubuntu would switch to kde as default i would just do a base install and drop gnome on top ...
<ogra> really nothing to wind up about :)
<ogra> or to leave a community for
 * norsetto sits down and open a chips bag
<ScottK> It'd be less work to just switch to Debian.
<ScottK> It's all hypothetical anyway.
<ogra> yeah
 * norsetto thinks that flamewars are not what they used to be
 * sebner sits near norsetto and shares beer with him
<ogra> norsetto, yeah, arent we boring :P
 * ogra gets a beer too
<ScottK> Careful.  Is sebner old enough?
<norsetto> scottk: he is austrian, they are raised on beer
 * laga randomly reports beer drinkers to the community council
<ogra> in EU you are allowed to have beer and wine with 16 in most places
<ScottK> OK.  I thought it was 18.
<sebner> ScottK: 18 \o/  --- though I don't drink alocohol
<sebner> norsetto: well, I once tried guiness. *horrible*
<zooko> Greetings, people of #ubuntu-motu!
<ScottK> heya zooko.
<ogra> 18 for spirits
<ScottK> Ah.
<laga> sebner: you're not supposed to drink the whole keg
<ogra> and 18 for driver licenses
<ScottK> Who knows python packaging here?
 * ScottK is just about to head out for several hours.
 * norsetto is learning perl :-P
<ScottK> Right, but you know Python already.
<zooko> I am investigating this bug:
<zooko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/setuptools/+bug/254035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254035 in python-setuptools "easy_install will install a package that is already there" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> norsetto: Would you help zooko.  He's got some kind of ez_setup problem he's needing help troubleshooting.
<zooko> This bug began life when debian upgraded its version of setuptools, and later migrated into Ubuntu in Hardy.
<ScottK> zooko: If no one else helps you with it I should be able to in 4-6 hours.
<zooko> The Debian bug report (linked from the launchpad page) narrows down somewhat precisely which version of Debian package introduced the bug.
<zooko> ScottK: thanks!  See you around.
<POX_> ... but /me cannot reproduce it on Debian sid
<norsetto> ScottK: I can certainly look into that, dunno if I can actually help him
<sebner> ogra: well, 17
<zooko> I also can't reproduce it on Debian sid because I don't have access to Debian sid.  :-{
<ScottK> Maybe someone else will jump in and appear.
<sebner> debian is bad -.-
<ogra> sebner, 17 ? where ?
<ScottK> sebner: Without Debian there is no Ubuntu.
<sebner> ogra: austria. costs more but possible
<ogra> ah
<zooko> One could write to the original poster, Brian Warner, and ask him to reproduce it on his sid box, but he also did so and posted transcripts of what he did an how it failed on the allmydata.org ticket
<sebner> ScottK: I know but there are some bad boys
<zooko> (also linked from the launchpad ticket)
<ogra> i heard soe german states switched to 17 as well
<ogra> but only some
<ScottK> sebner: Same here.
<ogra> ScottK, but they are less rude here
<ScottK> CoC just requires them to be more subtle, not actually nice.
<ogra> sebner, but ScottK is right
 * POX_ hits sebner
<ogra> no debian, no ubuntu
 * POX_ now feels like DD ;)
<ScottK> ;-)
<sebner> löl
<ScottK> Ironically, Debian developers have to promise to care about users.  Ubuntu has no parallel requirement.
<zooko> For what it is worth, the folks on the #debian-python channel have always been very polite and helpful to me.
<zooko> For which I am grateful.
<sebner> ScottK: ok, I hate the debian packaging beginners :P
<ScottK> zooko: That's a part of Debian that works very well with Ubuntu.
<zooko> Now if you Ubuntu people want to get similar kudos for being helpful, then you can start by seeing if this setuptools bug exhibits on your Ubuntu system.  ;-)
<ScottK> sebner: You're in the wrong channel then.
 * zooko laughs.
<zooko> So one thing that I did to investigate this problem was to uninstall python-setuptools (Ooff of Hardy)
<zooko> and replace it by the same version of setuptools upstream.
<zooko> This fixed the behavior on my hardy box.
<sebner> ScottK: because?
<zooko> So this suggests that the problem is in the packaging -- it is specific to Debian (and then to Ubuntu once those patches got into Hardy) --
<zooko> it doesn't happen on the other half-a-dozen platforms that I support.
<ScottK> sebner: If you don't like debian packaging beginners, this is bad place to be.
<POX_> ScottK: point me to some sebner's packages, lets see how good he is
<sebner> ScottK: not "debian package" but newbies packaging for debian
<sebner> POX_: it's a missunderstanding
<sebner> ScottK: *only* for debian. they stole me a package :P
<ScottK> ;-)
<sebner> ScottK: and my package was better since the guy overrided a manpage warning without having a manpage xD
<POX_> sebner: hint: upload your packages to Ubuntu via Debian - nobody will stole it
<POX_> :)
<POX_> steal*
<sebner> POX_: it was on debian mentors. they guy filed the bug in BTS 2 days after me!
<sebner> they = the
<norsetto> sebner: but don't ask POX_ to sponsor you, he always find excuses (a broken motherboard, holidays ....)
<ScottK> zooko: Fundamentally Debian and Ubuntu have a different vision of what "Works" means than upstream for ez_setup.  We want people to use the Debian packages.
<ScottK> But I really have to go.
<sebner> POX_: really a DD?
<sebner> norsetto: uhuhuuhuhuhu! good idea :D :D :D
<ScottK> sebner: Yes.
<POX_> norsetto: yeah, and still >100 sponsored packages, I need to find a better excuses
<zooko> Bye for now ScottK.
<sebner> POX_: go and teach the guy how to make it right :P and why the **** are you (debian) accepting such a package?
<POX_> sebner: did you file a ITP?
<sebner> POX_: wnpp
<POX_> who sponsored it?
<POX_> maybe he missed your ITP
<POX_> did you try to contact the guy?
<zooko> Okay I just reproduced this bug that is bugging my partner Brian.  I just reproduced it on a current Hardy box.
<sebner> POX_: just saw it yesterday or the day before in the new queue and now it's in unstable
<POX_> package name?
<sebner> POX_: almanah
<zooko> Now I'll try installing setuptools from upstream sources...
<sebner> POX_: though it disappeared on mentors (at least my package)
<POX_> oh, it was uploaded by a girl, I will not send f*cs to a girl, sorry ;)
<POX_> and seriously, I'm sure she just missed your package
<POX_> sorry
<sebner> POX_: it wouldn't be soo bad if I didn't have to fight on revu with reviewers and fixing all the complains to have a shiny package (with a manpage) ;)
<norsetto> sebner: what is really important is that you learned something
<sebner> norsetto: sure but it would have been nice to be debian and ubuntu maintainer
<norsetto> sebner: you will, now that you know better how to package ;-)
<sebner> since I'm sure that the other guy didn't contact upstream
<norsetto> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zooko> !!  What?  Stop the presses -- I get the same bad behavior with upstream setuptools.
<ubottu> zooko: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zooko> I will post again to this channel once I have investigated.
<norsetto> zooko: ah
<zooko> Hm...  It could have something to do with this: http://bugs.python.org/setuptools/issue20
<zooko> But I wonder why it started happening with a specific Debian revision...
<zooko> More investigation is required.  I'll be back.
<slangasek> POX_: "Ángel" is a man's name, actually ;P
<POX_> slangasek: who-uploads almanah
<POX_> Amaya Rodrigo Sastre
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> so the sponsor, not the maintainer, ok
<sebner> POX_: I have another package on debian mentors :P
<POX_> sebner: Python related?
<POX_> sebner: http://people.debian.org/~piotr/sponsor
<sebner> POX_: yes (with fingers crossed behind the back)
<sebner> joaopinto: still interested in coverfinder? for example it seems that you are missing a manpage. should I take it over?
<joaopinto> sebner, i did some fixes on my localcopy today, but mostly on debian/copyright
<joaopinto> but I was not planning to create a manpage, so feel free to take it over
<sebner> joaopinto: ubuntu is all about manpage xD
<sebner> joaopinto: unfortunately
<joaopinto> I don't find much value on a manpage for a gui app wich supports no parameters
<cherva> Anyone willing to tell me how to configure the debian/rules file of a multy binary package ? I need to give different parameters to ./configure on the second package
<sebner> joaopinto: not even --version?
<joaopinto> sebner, not sure, but does it matter for a coverfinder app :) ?
<sebner> joaopinto: not really but as I said.  ubuntu is all about manpages *hrhr*
<norsetto> cherva: you can find this useful: http://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2007/09/msg00487.html
<joaopinto> manpages -> terminal, help menu -> gui :P
<sebner> joaopinto: hrhr
<joaopinto> sebner, since you are on it, debian/copyright, the ...GPL file pointer should be GPL-2, and I have missed the icon copyright (there is a text file with the license for the app icon, CC)
<sebner> joaopinto: well if it really doesn't have any terminal options you may find motus to ACK it without manpage ;)
<NCommander> Can anyone help me?
<NCommander> I'm not sure how to resolve debian-changelog-file-a-symlink lintian warning
<joaopinto> I hope I can get the amoebax package in times, is one less software ultamatix *powered*
<NCommander> (it appears CDBS is doing that on its own)
<sebner> !ohmy | joaopinto
<ubottu> joaopinto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebner> joaopinto: don't say anything wit *matix please :P
<joaopinto> :P
<cherva> norsetto: I can't really understand it
<norsetto> cherva: what is the problem?
<cherva> I made two configure "things" and then I don't know what to change after that here is the rules file now  http://pastebin.com/d6a2ea7aehttp://pastebin.com/d6a2ea7ae
<cherva> http://pastebin.com/d6a2ea7ae
<norsetto> cherva: hmmm, you know a bit about makefiles?
<cherva> norsetto: not really
<norsetto> cherva: right
<cherva> I made a single binary package but I'm having troubles with the multi binary
<norsetto> cherva: ok, the configure, build etc. words, with the :, these are targets
<norsetto> cherva: after a target there are instructions which are run when that target is executed
<norsetto> cherva: after the : there are the pre-requisites for that target
<norsetto> cherva: a pre-requisitie is something that is needed for that target to be executed, it can be another target, or a file
<norsetto> cherva: ok so far?
<cherva> norsetto: it's ok I knew a part of it...
<norsetto> cherva: ok, now, check your configure targets, when are they going to be executed?
<cherva> norsetto: never , because I never call them
<norsetto> cherva: exactly
<cherva> norsetto: here we come to the part I don't understand in your link ... this part http://pastebin.com/d37282fcb
<norsetto> cherva: yes, thats what you need to do, you need to have two build target, each with as a pre-requisite its corresponding configure target
<norsetto> cherva: both build-a and build-B have to be pre-requisite of build, so that when build is called all those are called
<cherva> norsetto:
<cherva> norsetto: I'm afraid I'll need some more info on that....
<POX_> sebner: 490535 never had ITP tag, that's why Angel and Amaya missed it (Angel should rename 490535 to ITP instead of filling 490655 though)
<norsetto> cherva: you need to have two build targets, build-alsa and build-oss
<sebner> POX_: damn :(
<cherva> norsetto: where to put them ? above ?#Architecture
<norsetto> cherva: then you have to have build depends on both
<norsetto> cherva: you don't need build-arch and build-indep unless you are building both arch dependant and an arch independant targets
<cherva> norsetto: ok I'll delete that
<cherva> norsetto: from line 56 to line 71 ?
<norsetto> cherva: I stumbled upon a package that was building two binaries with this method not long ago, this could be a good example for you to follow
<norsetto> cherva: unfortunately I forgot the name, but it was packed by nixternal, and if IIRC was a kde package, he surely remembers it
<cherva> nixternal: do you remember the package that norsetto is tallking about ?
<norsetto> cherva: yes, I think he made two binaries from the same source, one specific for kde the other not
<cherva> norsetto: good because I really want to upload a package to universe and the debian/rules file is my last problem
<cherva> norsetto: so I'll delete lines 56 trough 71
<cherva> right?
<norsetto> cherva: kchmviewer
<cherva> norsetto: so now apt-get source kchmviewer ?
<norsetto> cherva: I'd rather not tell you line by line what you should do, you won't learn anything this way, check the example I gave you, it should be enligthening
<norsetto> cherva: yes, use apt-get to fetch the source and check what is in debian/rules
<cherva> norsetto: ok I'll be right back
<nixternal> wasabi?
<sebner> norsetto: no time or ignoring me?
<nixternal> i have like 2 seconds for whatever question you have...then it is end of development cycle meeting for me
<norsetto> nixternal: I remembered, it was kchmviewer
<norsetto> nixternal: thx :-)
<nixternal> k
<norsetto> sebner: what is your problem?
<sebner> norsetto: nothing but I thought we are talking in query ;)
<Majost> Does anyone know what I need to include in my rules to get the CDBS flag, "DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS" to work?
<norsetto> sebner: don't query, it won't help anyone, I don't have time to query myself
<Majost> It looked like I just needed to add autotools-vars.mk and autotools.mk -- but it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<michaelfavia> id liek to start helping in the maintenance of the nvidia-glx96 and 71 packages. there are new releases upstream and i have started installing and configuring pbuilder but iv ehad  alittle tyrouble getting it to create a base file. (running intrepd) anyone familiar with this issue?
<michaelfavia> craps out regarding a tzdata necessity
<laga> michaelfavia: same here (with ltsp-build-client)
<laga> i guess intrepid just a bit broken right now? i haven't checked if there is a bug report, though
<michaelfavia> laga, soo are you trying to setup pbuiilder as well then?
<michaelfavia> or are you going another route?
<sebner> norsetto: well the things we talked about doesn't help anyone but ok ^^
<michaelfavia> it seems to be common for pbuilder not to work on dev versions.
<michaelfavia> but i cant get it to work by specifying distro=hardy either.
<norsetto> Majost: why do you say it doesn't work?
<laga> michaelfavia: i'm trying to run ltsp-build-client, which will also set up a chroot - just for a different applications
<crimsun> is there a missing include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk?
<Majost> because the options I am passing don't seem to be present in the output when I attempt to build the package
<norsetto> Majost: how are you passing this option to DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS? Can you paste your rules?
<Majost> crimsun: I did include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools-vars.mk and then include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk right below it
<Majost> DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS := --x-includes=/usr/include/xorg --x-libraries=/usr/lib
<Majost> I also tried: DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS := "--x-includes=/usr/include/xorg --x-libraries=/usr/lib"
<NCommander> cody-somerville, ping
<sebner> norsetto: regarding lecture: there are lots of others that are a lot better in it. so why me?
<norsetto> sebner: I asked all other uuc not just you
<Majost> I am defining the DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS option before the includes
<sebner> norsetto: well that it's not really a problem to find someone better than me :)
<Majost> I haven't tried after, but I hadn't thought to do so until now.
<Majost> heh
<cherva> norsetto: I came up with this one http://pastebin.com/d7be5b5fa
<norsetto> sebner: all uuc are welcome to participate actively in the motu school
<sebner> norsetto: hrhr, a lot applications recently btw
<Majost> ah... yeah... I needed to put it after the includes.. heh. sorry
<joaopinto> cherva, you are using the same target install dir for both binary packages
<cherva> joaopinto: I'm using what ?
<joaopinto> $(MAKE) DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/recordmydesktop install, DESTDIR is the target installation directory
<norsetto> cherva: that won't work, you have to use different dirs
<joaopinto> for the oss, it should be $(CURDIR)/debian/recordmydesktop-oss
<joaopinto> when I see this messy makefiles I remember why I love CDBS :P
<norsetto> configure-alsa should be a pre-requisite for recordmydeskop
<cherva> opss :) I was thinking about that but I wasn't shure
<sebner> joaopinto: do you know debhelper 7? :P
<norsetto> configure-oss should be a pre-requistie for recordmydeskop-oss
<joaopinto> sebner, nope, I always use CDBS
<sebner> joaopinto: I already noticed
<cherva> like this http://pastebin.com/d39f32cbc
<NCommander> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pangomm - can someone please review me
<joaopinto> btw, anyone here running intrepid 32 bits has such a schroot ?
<norsetto> cherva: and you need to change directory when you make (or better, use make -C)
<NCommander> joaopinto, I have an intrepid 32 bit chroot jail if that's what your asking
<zooko> Okay, it is definitely still present in upstream, non-Debian, non-Ubuntu setuptools.  Sorry for the false alarm.  I'll update the tickets.
<joaopinto> NCommander, can you check if "gambas" is installable ? It is not on amd64, I was going to check for a bug which is present on Hardy
<joaopinto> ops, the package is "gambas2"
<NCommander> joaopinto, You want me to see if its installable on a i386 chroot, or adm64 chroot?
<NCommander> *amd
<joaopinto> i386
<joaopinto> on amd64 I am sure is not, I am using it
<NCommander> checking
<cherva> norsetto: you mean $(MAKE) DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/recordmydesktop install -C build ?
<NCommander> joaopinto, you an MOTU>
<joaopinto> no
<NCommander> joaopinto, its not showing up in the archive
<NCommander> Package not found
<NCommander> er wait
<NCommander> hold on
 * NCommander enables universe in his chroot ^_^;
<NCommander> joaopinto, its' coming up as installable
<NCommander> (if I try and install all its dependencies to see if it will really install, it might take a few hours on this connection)
<joaopinto> ok, thanks, so I will need to build a complete 32bits schroot to test it :\
<NCommander> joaopinto, debootstrap is your friend
<norsetto> cherva: you have to call ../configure not ./configure
<joaopinto> well, I have an helper script for that, but is failing with Intrepid, and I am not in the mood to fix it, doing it manually would be take more time
<cherva> norsetto: ok I fixed that. is $(MAKE) DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/recordmydesktop install -C build-alsa ok ?
<norsetto> cherva: yes
<cherva> norsetto: ok ... here is the updated file :) http://pastebin.com/d6cdf3bdc
<norsetto> cherva: the dh_install should be specified by package
<NCommander> norsetto, if you have a minute later, can I nab you to help review a REVU package?
<cherva> norsetto: so....... dh_install -s recordmydesktop  and dh_install -s recordmydesktop-oss  ?
<norsetto> NCommander: sorry, I'm on my way to bed, just gimme the link and I'll see if I can look at it the next few days
<NCommander> norsetto, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pangomm
<norsetto> cherva: nope, if you use -s it won't work, you have to use -p
<NCommander> its a CDBS package so its pretty simple ;-)
<norsetto> NCommander: I hate cdbs ;-)
<joaopinto> NCommander, you are the one working on the REVU improvements, right ?
<NCommander> joaopinto, yeah
<cherva> norsetto: ok fixed that anything else ?
<NCommander> norsetto, normally, I'd agree, but you can't beat a ten line rules file
<joaopinto> NCommander, a suggestion, add an "Your packages" section, filtering the packages for wich you are listed as the uploader
<norsetto> NCommander: is there anything you haven't patched !? :)
<NCommander> joaopinto, great idea, can you please file a wishlist bug again the revu project on LP?
<NCommander> norsetto, ??
 * NCommander is looking into a new cell phone
<NCommander> norsetto, I patched the Makefiles because of a bug in upstream (reported, and resolved in their svn)
<joaopinto> NCommander, done, https://bugs.launchpad.net/revu/+bug/254078
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254078 in revu "Add a new "Your packages" section" [Undecided,New]
<NCommander> joaopinto, Thank you. Out of curosity, how do you like the recent REVU improvements?
 * NCommander needs a new cell phone
<sebner> NCommander: looks horrible xD
<joaopinto> NCommander, I like a lot, you did a great a work
<SolarWar> NCommander, whatcha thinking of getting?
<NCommander> SolarWar, I dunno, I looked at the freerunner, but it doesn't meet my requirements
<NCommander> I have a T-Mobile data plan with a small voice plan tacked on
<NCommander> (80 dollars a month for 300 voice/weekends, unlimited SMS, and unlimited data)
<NCommander> I had a T-Mobile MDA which finally died
<SolarWar> NCommander, are you in the states?
<NCommander> (took long enough, probably the most duriable smart phone I ever owned)
<NCommander> SolarWar, yeah
<SolarWar> i heard the MDA kinda sucks
<NCommander> It did in many respects
<SolarWar> the freerunner's sold out from when i checked last time
<NCommander> But I loved it compared to my old Treo
<SolarWar> ahh
<NCommander> SolarWar, The Freerunner doesn't support DUN-Bluetooth, or PAN-Bluetooth
<SolarWar> NCommander, and I wasn't sure if it would work with tmobile
<NCommander> It's GSM, it would work
<SolarWar> but its triband right?
<NCommander> My laptop has a Sprint EVDO card, but since a. it isn't supported under Linux and b. Sprint's data plans cost more then my entire monthly bill ;-)
<SolarWar> hahaha
<NCommander> (actually, the EVDO card does show up as a COM device, I might be able to talk to it like a modem ...)
<SolarWar> yea, i don't use bluetooth much, it would be fairly nice to have an openplatform to work on, but i hear the software stack  isn't complete yet
<SolarWar> good luck with that :)
<NCommander> Getting bluetooth tethering to work in Linux is a massive headache
<NCommander> Not to methon most smartphones need to switch into a special tethering mode to do it
<NCommander> (the Treo 650s was quite unstable, the MDA was ok if I used PAN)
<NCommander> I'm looking at the Nokia N95
<NCommander> The code signing aspect is a turn off though for Symbian, but at least you don't need to hack your phone to add a new certificate
<joaopinto> cherva, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=recordmydesktop-oss , this is expected to be nuked, right ?
<cherva> joaopinto: if nuked = deleted yes
<joaopinto> please add such comment, otherwise someone may waste time reviewing it :P
<cherva> ok
<TomaszD> hello
<TomaszD> can someone point me to documentation or a howto on how to repackage an already made deb package? I'd just like to add a few files
<jpds> !packguide | TomaszD
<ubottu> TomaszD: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<joaopinto> I hope you are not asking to add files directly to a .deb file :P
<cherva> joaopinto: what is wrong with this rules file ? I can't see the making of the directories and the configuring part being made ;(
<cherva> http://pastebin.com/ddbafacb
<TomaszD> joaopinto, I believe I do want that, it's just a matter of altering the control file right?
<joaopinto> cherva, not wanting to lower your motivation but I found your rules too big for my reading, also I usually fllow a configure/build/install approach, on your case I can only see a configure and then a make install, which I presume takes care of the regular "make" first
<joaopinto> TomaszD, do you want to repackage using the regular debian building process, or you want to directly edit an already generated .deb binary file ?
<TomaszD> joaopinto, I'd much rather prefer the latter, I do not want to pointlessly rebuild the whole kernel just to add a few already compiled .ko files (yes, I want to add some files to the linux-image-blabla deb)
<TomaszD> joaopinto, but there doesn't seem to be any easy way to do it
<joaopinto> TomaszD, a .deb is just an archive, you can extract from it with ar, then you just need to manipulate the data.tar and control.tar
<joaopinto> but that is a bit offtopic to this channel, that is not packaging, that is .deb hacking :P
<TomaszD> joaopinto, ar --help and man ar is just amazingly complex :P
<TomaszD> nah, that's packaging still
<joaopinto> "ar x file.deb" is quite easy
<joaopinto> tar xvf also :P
<TomaszD> yes, what about the md5sum for the control file joaopinto :P
<TomaszD> I need to add the files, bump the version number and then somehow add the md5sum
<TomaszD> I'll figure it out
<TomaszD> (hopefully)
<TomaszD> it's just irritating with that "." folder, makes it hard to navigate
<joaopinto> just add the file md5sum manually :) ?
<joaopinto> md5sum newfile >> md5sums
<TomaszD> I will, I just can't remember which file's md5sum to calculate, data.tar.gz?
<TomaszD> give me a moment :]
<TomaszD> still downloading the deb
<joaopinto> no, the md5sums are listed on the md5sums file contained on control.tar.gz
<TomaszD> yes, they're md5sums of the files in data.tar.gz, so I need to somehow recursively calculate them
<joaopinto> not really, if you are going to add one file, you just need to append the md5sum for that file
<TomaszD> ahh, true
<joaopinto> to summarize: ar x; tar x; hack it; tar c; ar r
<joaopinto> and you should also add an entry to the changelog, just to note that it was changed somehow
<cherva> anyone wanting to help me with a rules file ?
<TomaszD> so unpack the deb, unpack the data, unpack the control, hack both, then how do I pack it back up with the dot file...
<joaopinto> cherva, I am leaving, sorry, anyway I would replace your rules with a CDBS based one :P
<cherva> joaopinto: I'll leave it for tomorow
<joaopinto> TomaszD, regular linux commands help, #ubuntu please
<cherva> joaopinto: bue
<cherva> joaopinto: bye
<joaopinto> bye :)
<TomaszD> ok
<cyberix> Should I be actively searching for sponsors for my update? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/malbolge/+bug/251311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251311 in malbolge "new upstream version available" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> cyberix: Did you subscribe the appropriate sponsor's team?
<cyberix> ScottK: I suppose so
<cyberix> "Ubuntu Sponsors for universe"
<ScottK> cyberix: That's it.  That's as active as you probably need to be.
<cyberix> I'm just hoping to get it in before freeze
<ScottK> That's several weeks away, so you should be fine.
<cyberix> Ofcourse I wouldn't mind having time for fixing unexpected problems.
<ScottK> Plenty of time for bug fixing after Feature Freeze.
<cyberix> ok
<ScottK> zooko: Apply for the pythonistas team first (not pythoneers).  Pythonistas covers universe and is more open to accepting new people (I can approve that).
#ubuntu-motu 2008-08-02
<zooko> Oh, ok.
<TomaszD> this is madness, gdebi reports my package as broken, but dpkg installs it without ever complaining
<TomaszD> lintian does not offer any help, everything seems to be fine
<TomaszD> *sigh*
<ScottK> TomaszD: If dpkg installs it, but gdebi doesn't then I'd call that a bug in gdebi.
<TomaszD> ScottK, I just hacked up the linux-image deb, adding a few drivers, adding md5sums, put it back together, installed it on a test machine using dpkg, works great, gdebi complains
<ScottK> So complain back.
<TomaszD> ScottK, I'm still not sure if it's my fault
<TomaszD> I didn't update the changelog, for one
<ScottK> If dpkg understands  it, not your fault is a reasonably safe assumption.
<TomaszD> I'll see what lintian says about the original package and then I'll complain
<TomaszD> huh, exactly the same results, it's not my fault then
<stefanlsd> Is there anyway to get stats on how many people use a certain package?
<Flannel> stefanlsd: kinda sorta not really.
<stefanlsd> heh. was just wondering how you figure out if a package should be removed
<TomaszD> ok, lol, my fault it is, left a test file that obviously doesn't have an md5 in md5sums :P
<ScottK> stefanlsd: It's more commonly dead upstream, serious unfixed bugs for a long time, stuff like that, not user base.
<stefanlsd> ScottK: mm. ok.  Im busy looking at a sync request for diald and there's an upstream version also, but it was last done in 2001 and it hardly compiles without changing stuff
<stefanlsd> ScottK: but i see the debian guys for the previous version did change some of the stuff that wasnt changed upstream
<ScottK> Then you probably want to keep the Debian fixes.
<directhex> stefanlsd, debian has opt-in tracking for what's installed, to show how many people use a given package
<ScottK> directhex: Ubuntu has the same.
<directhex> ScottK, so it does. i don't like recommending debianish packages, in case they're not directly applicable
<directhex> not searchable though. how annoying
<stefanlsd> Would anyone know why this happens in pbuilder when i try build - /usr/bin/install -c -d -m 0755 /etc/pam.d        [new line]    /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g root -m 0644 config/diald.pam //etc/pam.d/diald     [new line]      /usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `//etc/pam.d/diald': Permission denied
<slangasek> stefanlsd: because your package needs to redirect the upstream build rules to not try to install files in the real root directory
<slangasek> stefanlsd: it needs to be installing to a subdirectory of your build tree instead, where the installed files can then be gathered back up for packaging
<stefanlsd> slangasek: ok. thanks. i see thats happening in the Makefile.in
<emgent> hello
<gastoni> I want to upload a package to REVU
<gastoni> I already have my launchpad account and I have setted my pgp key
<gastoni> this is what is confusing me: dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot
<RAOF> What part of that is confusing?
<gastoni> not sure of what It'll do, I've read the motu wiki, bt still not clear
<gastoni> the output of that command, is what I have to puload?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Well, rather, the _source.changes file.
<dldc> hello
<dldc> i need help on packaging, someone around ?
<persia> gastoni: Specifically, that command will build a source package from the modified local sources.
<gastoni> my package has this name: conkygui_v12_all.deb
<gastoni> how do I issue the command, I can't get it to work
<dldc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/33213/
<dldc> error:
<dldc>  debian/rules build
<dldc> dh_testdir
<dldc> # Add here commands to configure the package.
<dldc> cp -f /usr/share/misc/config.sub config.sub
<dldc> cp -f /usr/share/misc/config.guess config.guess
<dldc> ./configure --host=i486-linux-gnu --build=i486-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --mandir=\${prefix}/share/man --infodir=\${prefix}/share/info CFLAGS="-g -O2" LDFLAGS="-Wl,-z,defs"
<dldc> ./configure: 6: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<dldc> make: *** [config.status] Error 2
<dldc> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<dldc> pbuilder: Failed autobuilding of package
<dldc> Can you help me? :-]
<persia> gastoni: How did you create your ,deb file?
<persia> dldc: It looks like you've some syntax error in ./configure.  Have you looked there?
<dldc> persia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/33213/
<dldc> is good
<gastoni> with the dpkg -b command, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=876537
<persia> dldc: The problem isn't with debian/rules, it's with ./configure
<persia> gastoni: Ah.  I wouldn't start from there :)
<persia> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<persia> gastoni: You might do well to review the packaging guide.  That will help you construct a source package (you have a binary package now).  REVU only accepts source packages.
<dldc> persia http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/33214/
<gastoni> awh damn
<gastoni> persia: so, to build a source package with java, which is the general idea?
<gastoni> to package the sources with a shell script that will compile them druing installation?
<dldc> persia found error? :-[
<persia> gastoni: Usually one uses ant or something rather than a shell script, and calls it from debian/rules
<gastoni> wouldn't people need JDK if they want to install my package, then?
<persia> dldc: No, but I suspect it is in the function definition
<persia> gastoni: They would.  Your package should Depend on the JDK
<dldc> if i put only "./configure" in debian/rules same error :-[
<persia> dldc: Yes.  You need to verify that the function definition works with dash
<dldc> but, if i run in my box ./configure work fine
<gastoni> persia: but a normal user doesn't install JDK, they just use JRE. right?
<gastoni> persia: wouldn't that be an annoyance for the common user?
<dldc> oh no wrong
<dldc> same error if i run it in my box
<dldc> :-[
<persia> gastoni: I think http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-java-faq/ch6.html#s6.5 is roughly what you want (although, yes, there should be a better one)
<persia> gastoni: There are two sorts of packages: source packages and binary packages.
<dldc> persia Suggests to solve it ?
<persia> Developers work on source packages, and make the changes there.  These source packages are then fed to the buildds, which run sbuild against them to generate binary packages, which are installed on user machines.
<persia> Your source package will need a JDK to build, but your binary package probably only needs a JRE
<gastoni> damn, packaging is a lot harder than I though
<gastoni> I'll stick to the binary for while
<persia> gastoni: OK.  I'm fairly sure there will be a MOTU School session on Java packaging in the next few months: you may want to watch for that, and try again then.
<gastoni> AH, perfect
<gastoni> how can I see/read those sessions?
<gastoni> anyone here is interested to join me in my project, Conky GUI, as a packager?
<persia> dldc: Looks like dash doesn't support "function".  Patching that away might help.
<jmarsden> gastoni: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School for school sessions.  Is your package currently build using GNU Autotools?
<gastoni> GNU autotools?? I just made the control file and dpkg took care of everything else
<jmarsden> gastoni: No, I meant for building the .jar from sources, for example... looks like you just used Ant instead...
<gastoni> jmarsden: oh, I just clicked "build" in netbeans
<jmarsden> gastoni: OK.... that won't work too well for automated builds in REVU, for example :-)
<RAOF> Or be in any way acceptable to the archive-admins.
<gastoni> ah ok, so i have to compile by hand, geez
<RAOF> If it's not built from source, we don't want it.
<crimsun> (in universe.)
<gastoni> it si buitl from source, I wrote the program
<wgrant> crimsun: We've lived without it for years, so we don't want it in multiverse either.
<gastoni> which is the difference???
<wgrant> gastoni: It needs to be automatically buildable.
<crimsun> wgrant: oh I agree, I'm just thinking of the many source packages that either retrieve binaries from the 'net or simply bundle a binary.
<crimsun> e.g., flashplugin-nonfree and eagle, respectively
<wgrant> Right.
<gastoni> wgrant: what does "automatically buildable" means?
<wgrant> gastoni: I should be able to build it by running dpkg-buildpackage.
<wgrant> s/should/must/
<gastoni> it is enough if its build by running dpkg --build ???
<wgrant> I don't believe so.
<gastoni> ok ok, I guess I'll have to read more about all this
<jmarsden> gastoni: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<RAOF> gastoni: Basically, running dpkg-source -x on the source package, editing the source files in the tree it extracts, and then running dpkg-buildpackage should result in your changes propogating to the package that gets built.
<gastoni> a ok thank you for all your help
<ScottK> Three cheers for packages using the new Debhelper 7 format so I have to be inside an Intrepid chroot to even build the source package.
<ion_> ;-)
<ion_> Progress hurts.
<persia> ScottK: You probably wanted to be in a intrepid chroot for building the source package anyway: that way you get any modifications to the tools that run debian/rules clean
 * ScottK starts to wonder about some control file entry for source package versioned build depends.
<persia> Yeah, well, that's been a persistent issue for more years than Ubuntu existed.  I suspect that the current requirement that Debian uploads include a sid binary is in part an attempt to work around it.
<ScottK> I can understand perhaps using the simplified debhelper 7 rules for a new package.  I don't get rewriting an exisiting and working rules file ...
<RAOF> I can perhaps think of a time when I'd do that, but in general, no.  What package is that?
<ScottK> libnet-ssleay-perl.
<ScottK> It's just a fricking Perl module.
<ion_> Refactoring code is usually a good thing, and what you’re talking about is just hiding stuff you don’t need to care about behind an interface that handles the dirty work, so that future maintenance becomes more enjoyable.
<ScottK> I guess that's one way to look at it.  I look at it more like doing work to change something from something that works to something that works.
<RAOF> But debian/rules isn't terribly complicated to begin with, and unless you're starting out it's a bit impolite to require intrepid to do anything to the package.
<ScottK> The Debian guy isn't required to worry that he's inconveniencing me, I just think it's an odd way to spend your time.
<persia> RAOF: But it's acceptable to require lenny to do anything with a package targeted at lenny, which we inherit.
<RAOF> persia: Right.  I was thinking this was an Ubuntu change.
<ScottK> No, I'm updating a merge.
<persia> RAOF: Oh.  I can't think of a good excuse for that.
<ScottK> The new uploader in Debian managed to add a lintian over-ride for a line to long somewhere, but missed our patch that fixed an FTBFS on 64bit.
<RAOF> Whoops.
<ScottK> I'm going to see if they have it in their BTS already or not.
<ScottK> Of course it was uploaded on Lenny freeze day, so it may have been a bit hurried.
<persia> may?
<ScottK> It could have been planned for then all along.
<ScottK> Ah, it builds on Debian OK anyway.
<persia> I suppose, although I'd think the one-week warning would have caused most of those to go in a day or two ahead of schedule
<ScottK> Cheers for Debian/Soyuz sbuild differences.
<persia> I don't mind that so much: it's the Ubuntu/Soyuz sbuild differences that catch me every time.
<ScottK> It's funny how the freeze stuff goes.
<ScottK> I maintain 9 packages in Debian.  I knew one needed some minor work and uploaded that 2 days before the freeze.
<ScottK> In the 48 hours before the freeze I uploaded 4 of the other 8.
<ScottK> All for stuff I didn't know about more than 48 hours before the freeze.
<ScottK> All the planning in the world wouldn't have helped me.
<NCommander> RainCT, ping
 * No1Viking is away: BBL
<bd_> Is there a procedure or tag or something for requesting a (no source changes) rebuild in universe?
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> Im trying to package FLTK 2 library
<LimCore> what do you think about following directory layout for it
<LimCore> prefix="/usr/lib/fltk2/"   so  /usr/lib/fltk2/lib/*.a  /usr/lib/fltk2/include/*.h*  and /usr/lib/fltk2/bin/fltk-config
<LimCore> it would reasemble closelly upstream (and overall development libs practise)
<RAOF> No, I don't think it would.
<LimCore> why not?
<RAOF> Firstly, *.a is probably not very useful.  Secondly, headers go in /usr/include, thirdly the libs should go in /usr/lib
<LimCore> yeah, I ment libfltk2-dev
<LimCore> not just for users
<LimCore> Hmm, /usr/lib/fltk2/*  seems more organized to me, then having bunch of files in /usr/include/ from various libs.
<RAOF> So, you want to be reading the library packaging guide.
<RAOF> LimCore: With the big disadvantage that nothing will link against anything in /usr/lib/fltk2
<LimCore> yes Im going to do that,  but Im wondering about selecting this pathes
<RAOF> It's not in LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<RAOF> LimCore: The path you should use are spelled out in that policy.
<LimCore> hmm
<LimCore> well, it's not like Jesus stepped down and give us the policy on 2 stone blocks, never to be upgraded? :)
<RAOF> Correct.  On the other hand, the way to upgrade it is to discuss in on debian-devel.
<LimCore> not on ubuntu-devel?
<RAOF> If it doesn't follow the policy (or have good reasons where it doesn't), it's not going in the archive.
<RAOF> I'd say debian-devel; this is very much a Debian level policy.
<LimCore> fltk2 can follow it, no problem.  I was just thinking thta I would organize it other way, to have each lib more self contained dir
<LimCore> mhm ok
<RAOF> Welcome to linux.  We do things differently :)
<LimCore> what do you mean?  I liked the defaul FLTK (and wx.. and probably most libs?) behaviour, where all library files go to one dir, and are in {$prefix}lib  ${prefix}include  etc
<LimCore> on linux
<RAOF> Certainly, includes go in $prefix/include, generally as a sub-directory.
<RAOF> But all the libraries go in /usr/lib, because if they're _not_ there then nothing can link against them.
<LimCore> uhm wait.. ok..  the /usr/local/LIBNAME  was my idea <_< not fltk2 default huh
<LimCore> stil I think its a good idea =)
<LimCore> ok anyway, I will make it for  prefix=/usr/
<LimCore> about the linking problem, are you sure?  Isnt extra option for proper LD_ included in the binary when it is build on system where libs are in say /usr/local/libname/
<RAOF> Well, yes.  You have to use prefix=/usr
<RAOF> LimCore: Nope.  In fact, having such an RPATH is against policy, and you should strip it out.
<LimCore> mhm
<LimCore> so, ELF can contain extra path to look for libs, but it should be not used right?
<RAOF> Correct.
<LimCore> ok
<RAOF> Applications should say "I need libfoo.so.6", and it's up to the ld.so to provide that to it.
<LimCore> on a similar topic
<LimCore> how about making more packages using  ~/etc/ instead brain dead ~/.foo for configs?
<persia> bd_: Not really.  They require a new source upload (changelog changes only).
<bd_> persia: oh.
<ion_> limcore: A freedesktop spec says ~/.config/appname
 * LimCore hates how ~ is littered with 100 config files
<persia> LimCore: /etc/ is used for system-wide config, ~/.foo is used for user-specific configs.
<LimCore>  ~/etc  not /etc
<RAOF> LimCore: XDG basedir spec
<LimCore> ion_: I know, and I think, with respect to freedesktop etc etc, this is totally stupid idea
<persia> No, ~/etc is just not idea.  ~/.config/ is a little better, although it's just hiding stuff that was hidden anyway (that's the leading .)
<persia> s/not idea/not ideal/
 * persia uses ~/etc for other things
<LimCore> afair, ~/etc/ is a standard among some developers, but it got adopted only in some places (BSD?)
<ion_> persia: Not only hiding stuff, but grouping things with the same function into their own subdirectory. I like that.
<LimCore> which is sad...  consider backing up your configuration files.   And consider when in time ~ is filled with like 150 config files making it look chaotic
<LimCore> more exactly,   ~/etc/appname   or  ~/etc/.appname
<persia> ion_: I guess, although I rarely want to perform an operation on all of them, and tend to treat each application differently.
<ion_> I’ve never seen an application using ~/etc (and i’d hate to see one), but i seem to have 36 entries in ~/.config
<persia> LimCore: Why is it important that the subdirectory of the home directory be called "etc"?  What is wrong with ".config"?
<LimCore> .config is also good
<persia> LimCore: Ah, so you don't think ~/.config/ is a totally stupid idea :)
<LimCore> no, its good
 * persia misinterpreted backscroll then
<ion_> Dotti
<ion_> Uh. Ditto
<LimCore> what I do not like, is to have 100 directories directly inside ~  because   1) its littering my home   2) its harder to backup
<persia> 1) is supposed to be covered by the convention that .??* is hidden from view.  I don't understand why you claim 2)
<NCommander> RAOF, you got a minute
<LimCore> overall I want to see hidden files
<LimCore> persia:  tar ... ~/.config      overall, one big directory with all configs (like ~/.config/) is more organized, therefore easier to backup, restore, compare, etc
<persia> LimCore: I guess.  I tend to backup /home
 * NCommander just does a recursive backup of /home/mcasadevall
<NCommander> tar cjmgf
<ion_> persia: Splitting e.g. ~/.foorc, ~/.bardatabase and ~/.bazcache (things of all three categories in the same tree level) to ~/.config/foo/rc, ~/.local/share/bar/database and ~/.cache/baz/whatever is really nice. Although .cache could have been .local/cache IMO.
<LimCore> so, since some apps are already using .config   how hard would it be to make most use it?
<ScottK> Hard.
<LimCore> ion_: that is a nice idea too
<persia> LimCore: Typically a trivial source change.  Mind you, it's probably 10,000 individual changes.
<persia> Also, it's the sort of change that is typically only accepted upstream.
<ScottK> Death of 1,000 cuts.  Hard.
 * LimCore 's program will have a --path-etc 
<ion_> Not to mention making them migrate from old config to ~/.config
<persia> ion_: I see the point, although I'm skeptical of the value of trying to do it at a distro-level.
<persia> LimCore: How about --user-config to make it clear to more people?
<ion_> persia: I’m not advocating doing that, though i’d prefer upstreams to migrate to XDG basedirs.
<persia> ion_: I guess.  I'm not happy with XDG basedirs for lots of other reasons: mostly having to do with i10n
<LimCore> whats the problem, persia
<persia> LimCore: strcmp("Desktop", "デスクトップ"); doesn't return true.
<jmarsden> LimCore: tar zcf /path/to/backup/somefile.tar.gz ~/.[!.]*   # should do your config backup for you
<LimCore> jmarsden: unless I have ~/.myporn
<LimCore> not all hidden files in ~ are configs
<ion_> I have my “Desktop” in ~/.local/share/desktop ;-)
<ion_> One thing less polluting my precious ~
<persia> ion_: It's not that way by default.  If that is how XDG basedirs is supposed to be implemented, all the better.
 * LimCore installs VISTA to ion_'s ~
<NCommander> LimCore, thats just evil
<ion_> Yeah, not by default, but thanks to Gnome’s XDG basedir compliance, i was able to move it there easily.
 * NCommander watches gameplay of Deadly Towers
<persia> ion_: Do you have some fancy run-time overlay that maps localised names in ~ to ./local/share/foo ?
<persia> (if so, I want it)
<ion_> persia: I just set XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/.local/share/desktop" in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and moved the directory.
<persia> ion_: Ah, so it's still a specific localised name :/
<LimCore> names like Desktop should not be localized
<LimCore> thats just idiotic
 * LimCore mv /usr /użytkownika  ; mv /lib /biblioteki
<persia> LimCore: Why?  Many people don't understand the word "Desktop", and may not be able to read any of those characters.
<LimCore> I mean the directory names
<LimCore> GUIs could translate it
<persia> Yes, so do I.
<LimCore> why?  for same reason /home is not /dom
<persia> Erm.  It's a lot easier for there to be a filesystem overlay that provides the localised names rather than having *every* GUI change.
<LimCore> or just ln -s
<persia> LimCore: Well, at a primitive level that works, but tends to get awkward if you switch your locale.
<jmarsden> LimCore: I don't want 15000 symlinks cluttering up my ~ thankyou... how many langauges are there... :-)
<ion_> jmarsden: The symlink way is not the perfect solution, but it wouldn’t have to implemented *that* badly. :-)
<LimCore> ln -s Desktop Desssssssssssktop # python language
<jmarsden> ion_: How woudl you decide which languages to provide symlinks for?
<persia> Hundreds, and there are 7 basedir names
<ion_> jmarsden: By looking at the user’s locale settings.
<persia> jmarsden: One way would be to generate symlinks on session start, and clean up on session end (or do cleanup on session start for crash recovery).
<ion_> I’m not advocating the proposed symlink way, just speaking hypothetically.
<jmarsden> Then I log in in one language but start thinking in another and ... aargh, my dirs are not there they disappeared... ugh.
<persia> Ah.  ISO 639 provides for 17,029 possible languages (not all are currently implemented)
<LimCore> wtf
<LimCore> some countires really should stop heaving more then 5 languages heh
<persia> jmarsden: Presumably you tend to log in to a locale in which you think, or are doing specific testing.  If you need multiple simultaneous language support, there are greater issues.
<persia> That said, on-the-fly locale switching would be interesting (if tricky to implement)
<persia> Also, if one implements it with something like ~/.local/share/$(XDGNAME) one has a static representation available for scripting, etc.
<jmarsden> Yes, the current implementation offers to rename them at session startup, which could make locale-independent scripting awkward
<persia> Yes indeed.
<persia> I still think a FUSE layer to generate the apparent directories without bothering with symlinks would be even better, but it's probably more work.
<NCommander> persia, maybe not, writing FUSE plugins isn't qutie as bad as most other things
<NCommander> (although file system plugin development is the kings displine)
<NCommander> persia, mind if I steal you for a moment to get an advocation of a package ;-)
<persia> NCommander: Fell like giving it a shot?  A plugin would also work.
<persia> NCommander: Yes, because I just got the phone call saying I'm supposed to head somewhere else.
<NCommander> persia, d'oh :-P. Bad timimg on my part
<NCommander> persia, I've only been half paying attention to the conversation
<LimCore> if I would develop small LGPL user application, and provide correct ubuntu scripts/package, how long can it take to take it to officiall repos?
<NCommander> LimCore, not long, post it to revu, and then ask some MOTUs to sponsor
<NCommander> LimCore, once its in the archive, just post an updated .diff.gz/dsc file as a bug, and add universe sponsors to update it
<ion_> Anyone feel like reviewing http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=compcache-setup? Thanks.
<LimCore> btw
<LimCore> how about naming binaries with some extension?
<LimCore> like  foo.elf
<LimCore> the default of empty extension for binaries is unfortunate for scripting, processing, sorting, etc
<LimCore> (obviously common utilities like cp mv ls must always remain how they are)
<bluefoxicy> why?
<bluefoxicy> file /bin/ls
<dholbach> good morning
<ion_> limcore: The fact that some pieces of software opt to decide the file type based on its extension is very unfortunate.
<ion_> The filenames are *only* for humans. If it is deemed beneficial for humans that the name also tells its type, fine, but software should not base its decision of the type only on it.
<LimCore> ion_: I don't agree, considerf
<LimCore> * consider, how would you write a script to resize all your jpg images?
<ion_> In a perfect world, find foo -mime image/jpeg blahblah
<LimCore> noone does that
<LimCore> plus, your solution would try to resize my  randomdata.nr04329432 file
<LimCore> and/or my dump of encrypted partition, etc
<ion_> No, it wouldn’t.
<LimCore> file utility does FULL parsing of a jpeg image, or just looks and part of file that /seems/ to be a header
<LimCore> but also can be random data
<LimCore> I think perfect script would find *.jpg[e] , and then file them to confirm
<LimCore> .jp[e]g
<ion_> That would fail with images/Foo, which happens to contain JPEG data.
<LimCore> so "Foo" is the file name?
<ion_> See Windows® for the worst example: deciding that it’s executable because its human identifier happens to end with the string “.exe”
<ion_> s/example/case/
<LimCore> this is a good example, if you think about it more
<LimCore> I mean, its the right thing to do
<ion_> Ha! :-)
<LimCore> at first look, it looks noob
<jmarsden> Since when is executing a JPG the right thing to do?
<LimCore> but then, using some data as JPG just because first N bytes /seem/ to look like jpeg, is as wrong
<LimCore> jmarsden: executing?  we talk about finding jpeg's (to resize them, in script)
<jmarsden> If you have one named foo.exe then by your reasoning the right thing to do with ti ti always to execute it.
<jmarsden> s/ti ti/it is/
<LimCore> no
<LimCore> do action for jpeg, if file is named *.jp[e]g AND if it is the proper file type (header)
<jmarsden> You said that  deciding that it’s executable because its human identifier happens to end with the string “.exe”  is "the right thing to do"  -- I think!?
<LimCore> yes, but still check the actuall file type (header)
<jmarsden> If you can determine a file's type from the header, then it's type is independent of its name.  If you can;t fully do so because of random weird exceptions, then requiring both name.exe *and* a header still doesn't get you 100% (encrypted filesystem saved as junk.exe)...
<LimCore> overall the point was:    file extensions are helpfull for people to sort and oraganize files, obivously.  Too bad that executables are human-identified by an EMPTY extension.  How about introducing another extension, like  .run  or .elf    That would make it nicer for users.
<jmarsden> LimCore: Only for users who identify files that way.. as in, users trained in the ways of MSDOS.
<LimCore> why that way is wrong?
<jmarsden> Better to absorb a little of the culture they are migrating into.
<LimCore> jmarsden: foo.jpg.  What is it?  (normally) ?
<ion_> A typo :-) It’s jpeg.
<LimCore> foo.html is what?
<LimCore> and foo is...?
<ion_> media/text/todo: UTF-8 Unicode text
<LimCore> on windows world, "foo.exe" is executable.  Nicer to talk about it, search for it, etc.  Linux lacks this
<LimCore> Linux user can say "send me the JPEGs" or "send me the PDF version"  but can not say "send me the exe"
<jmarsden> Different OS worlds have different conventions and different expectations.  If you prefer those of one world, live and work and play in that one... :-)
<LimCore> we could fix that by adding say .elf
<LimCore> or .run  (I do not like .bin)
<LimCore> jmarsden: windows/dos got that one better then linux, so we could incorporate the better idea.  Unless "foo" is nicer for humans then "foo.run" for some reason?
<ion_> Then you would lose the possibility to replace the file with an alternative implementation in a different format.
<jmarsden> LimCore: It is shorter to type, too.
<LimCore> I like foo.elf,  but since not all is ELF as ion_ noted,  foo.run could be generic
<ion_> Yeah, much better than Linux. Just look at all the virus attachments called foo.jpeg.exe, with the OS helpfully hiding part of their human name. :-)
<jmarsden> and I used Linux when the standard binary executable format was a.out ...
<LimCore> ion_: how this argument makes any sense? is it FUD =) ?
<ion_> Just pointing out the system’s idiocy.
<LimCore> which doesnt have nothing to do with good/bad evaluation of foo.run right?
<jmarsden> So what are .BAT files in Windnows... why are they not named .EXE since they are executable?  Likewise, if I install a JRE do I need to rename all *.jar files to *.exe or *.run now, since they just became executable?  The whole thing breaks down.
<LimCore> hidding part of file name is stupid. assuming there is just one "." in file is stupid too.  I'm not proposing either of that
<ion_> Feel free to call it foo.run if you deem it to be helpful for a human, but please don’t kill the functionality which parses the file’s header to decide how to run it. :-)
<ion_> File names are only for humans. Computers could live with plain inode numbers.
<LimCore> jmarsden: lets leave .sh and .jar  as they are.  But add .elf for elf flies.   And .run as general indication that this file is some program
<ion_> Btw, calling stuff in $PATH foo.run is not helpful for humans.
<ScottK> I thought that was .exe
<LimCore> ion_: yes, this is my idea.  renaming to .foo does not brake file, but it helps humans
<LimCore> ion_: leave standard tools like  ls mv dd tar apt-get etc, as they are.  Use new for bigger new applications.
<LimCore> I think some applicaions do that already
<jmarsden>  for i in /bin/* /usr/bin/* ; do file $i |grep -sq executable && mv $i $i.run ; done  # would be cool on your system, then, right?  Go ahead and try it :-)
<LimCore> yes they do:  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin
<ion_> Either of the facts that it has the executable bit on *and* it resides in the binary directory is enough for me as a human. :-)
<LimCore> ion_:  www.omg.com/foo  what is it?
<LimCore> ion_:  www.omg.com/foo.exe  what is it?
<LucidFox> Gah, why does _every_ management program for iriver only support MTP?
<LucidFox> Does nobody use UMS, or what?
<LimCore> (and don't start FUD with "its a virus" =)
<ion_> limcore: http://www.w3.org/Provider/Style/URI “What to leave out”
<LimCore> ion_: .run will not change
<ion_> limcore: I’ve replaced multiple http://something/foos where foo is a JPEG with a HTML page that displays the JPEG without the URLs breaking.
<LimCore> its for another use case
<LimCore> "Download https://test.com/foo.exe"  - this is obviously an information to get a program
<LimCore> in linux world this is not as comfortable
<ion_> Please don’t abuse the word FUD. The fact that Windows® doesn’t require an executable bit to be set for it to run stuff is just plain wrong. That statement is not spreading FUD.
<jmarsden> LimCore: Now imagine files on a shared filesystem that are executable on PPC machines ... should they be named .run even if they do not run on x86 machines?  Or do we have to create special file system overlays so only files that are executable on one particular architecture are seen as being .run files?
<LimCore> it is indeed worng; I was saying that it would be FUD to say that there shouldnt be any binaries on www anyway
<jmarsden> LimCore: In the Linux world we do not geenrally pass random executable binaries around...
<LimCore> jmarsden: I would name them  foo.i386.run  foo.ppc.run etc
<jmarsden> Very short to type... nice... ?
<LimCore> https://x.com/foo
<LimCore> https://x.com/foo.i386.run
<ScottK> Heaven help us no.  Please don't try to make the file names mean anything.
<LimCore> and once it is downloaded,  ln -s, desktop & menu shortcut,  and bash completion
<jmarsden> LimCore: This adds complexity and mess, and gains us what, exactly?
<ScottK> It sounds like a lot of work for no gain.
 * LimCore renames all ScottK's .jpeg .png .mp3 .odt .pdf .txt .c .cpp .h and .sh to extention-less format. Cool?
<ion_> Well, my photos are already under a photos directory, my music is in a music tree, my text files are in a text directory. Sure, go ahead.
 * NCommander does one better, and attachs resource forks and filetype meta data to LimCore's files
<ScottK> If those things had ways of knowing otherwise, I'd be in favor.
<LimCore> jmarsden: way for users to know that file is an probably executable just by knowing file name,  same as foo.jpg - you know it (should be) an image.
<NCommander> ScottK, can I get you to look over a package in REVU when you have a moment?
<ScottK> NCommander: No.  I'm about to fall over.
<LimCore> ion_: ~/from_alice/my_story/    camp.jpg  camp.mp3  camp.pdf    would you like to have this extenion-less?
<NCommander> Man, MOTU's dropping like flies
<ion_> I wouldn’t mind all programs showing the file’s type (based on its MIME type) in a column next to the filename.
<ScottK> NCommander: Also I just finished writing my thoughts on the Launchpad 3.0 specs.
<NCommander> ScottK, do I need to wear flame-resistant firegear, or will normal sunblock work ;-)
<ScottK> NCommander: I'm grumpy even for me as a result.  You don't want me reviewing your package right now.
<LimCore> ion_: I wouldnt too.  But .run is good for other cases
<NCommander> eh
 * NCommander gets his bunker gear on, and hugs a charged hose
<ScottK> NCommander: The top 5 things on my list weren't on theres.
<LimCore> ScottK: why so grumpy missed your meal? Here, have a chilloutburger
<ion_> chilloutburger.food, you mean.
<NCommander> ScottK, Eh, I already have my beef with LP 3.0
<Hobbsee> LucidFox: the default one works fine with UMS....
 * LimCore cooks  chilloutburger.food
<NCommander> Hobbsee, what is UMS? (I keep thinking of the Sony disc)
<ScottK> NCommander: #2 was please make the U/I suck less by putting the old one back.
<LucidFox> Hobbsee> What default one?
<jmarsden> LimCore: cooks.verb chilloutburger.human.food ?
<NCommander> ScottK, what was 1, and 3-5?
<Hobbsee> LucidFox: iriverplus or something.
<Hobbsee> NCommander: it's the mass storage device thing
<ScottK> #1 was fix security by signing PPAs and not leaving signed .sources files around where anyone can find them.
<LimCore> People, this is simple.  For most formats you can say cool.JPG  cool.MP3  and people know instantly "its an image"  "its music".   You can NOT do that with binaries on linux (only on dos and windows). We miss this option
<LucidFox> Proprietary and Windows-only? You think I'm EVER going to install that?
<Hobbsee> LucidFox: wine, no?
<ScottK> #3 was feature parity with the email interface since I know #2 isn't happening.
<ScottK> I don't remember the rest.
<LucidFox> I said "proprietary" just in case "Windows-only" isn't enough.
<Hobbsee> LucidFox: heh, fair enough.  i don't know of linux-based ones, sorry.  do tell me if you find some good ones
<NCommander> ScottK, you need caffiene. As for #1, there's been a lot of talk about how to implement that sanely in one of Soyuz's bugs
<LucidFox> I was going to write one, actually, because I couldn't find any
<jmarsden> LucidFox: Tried iriverter?
<LucidFox> Or maybe tweak one of the existing ones to work with UMS
<Hobbsee> NCommander: yes, there's been talk.  and no action.
<ScottK> NCommander: The only sane way to do it would have been before they released the feature.
<LucidFox> jmarsden> it's just a converter
<NCommander> ScottK, which would have been what?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: no, they can retroactively fix it.
<LimCore> sometimes I think linux could use some centrallized leadership (like its kernel has)
<ScottK> NCommander: The only sane way to have handled signing PPAs would have been to have it that way from the beginning.
<ScottK> Whatever happens now can only reduce the insanity, not eliminate it.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: no, they can stop it from causing more damage
<ScottK> Hobbsee: That's true.
<Hobbsee> presumably they can say "right, we've accepted all these packages.  we'll never accept them again"
<ScottK> Hobbsee: With the current DNS cache poisoning issues, I've deleted all the packages out of my PPAs.
<ScottK> I encourage others to do the same.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: they're still in librarian.
<AnAnt> Regarding the swt-gtk build failure (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16468843/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.swt-gtk_3.4-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz), it seems that the problem is actually with openjdk-6-jdk that it doesn't depend on libxt-dev, can someone confirm this ?
<ScottK> True, but at least they aren't apt-getable.
<LimCore> you don't pgp sign PPas?
<ScottK> Since my PPA revision numbers are lower than the archive's, grabbing the .changes files, while a potential problem elsewhere, isn't a problem for the stuff I had in PPAs.
<ScottK> LimCore: The uploads are signed, but the repositories are not.
<ScottK> So no signed binaries.
<LimCore> because lunchpad do not have users priv keys right?
<Hobbsee> correct.
<Hobbsee> and they're not getting them.
<ScottK> They could use a distro key or something.  Binaries in Ubuntu are typically signed by the archive.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: twitch.
<ScottK> What?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: what's the betting any keys end up being stored on librarian too.
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> Because who could possibly find them there.
<LucidFox> AnAnt> I can test this in pbuilder
<LimCore> how about: 1) lunchpad signs binary with lunchpad's key   2) user downloads binary and checks lunchpad's sign  3) user signs lunchpad's sign with his own key and re-uploads that
<LimCore> this could be scripted
<LucidFox> Why does SWT depend on Xt, though?
<ion_> lunchpad :-)
<LucidFox> GTK doesn't
<ScottK> LimCore: It's a proprietary system.  I"ll let them design it.
<AnAnt> LucidFox: swt-gtk builds in ppc arch but not other archs
<jmarsden> Maybe we need to design its successor, dinnerpad?
<Hobbsee> LimCore: wrong place for any such discussions.
<LimCore> ScottK: you dont like propertiary too much do you?  Its not like SCO
<AnAnt> LucidFox: I found the reason is that default-jdk depends on openjdk on all archs except for ppc
<AnAnt> LucidFox: in ppc, default-jdk depends on gcj's jdk
<ion_> jmarsden: I’m already using breakfastpad.
<ScottK> LimCore: I consider dependency on proprietary tools a business risk.
<AnAnt> LucidFox: it's openjdk-6-jdk that depends on xt
<ScottK> LimCore: I would suddenly like the way Launchpad works if they open the source.
<ScottK> err
<ScottK> would no
<ScottK> ach
<ScottK> I would not suddenly ...
<ScottK> Yes, I need to go to bed.
<LimCore> you wouldnt like it even if it would be open source?
<ScottK> I think the current design is crap.
<LimCore> dunno
<ScottK> Open source wouldn't make it less so.
<ScottK> The fact that it's proprietary is worse.
<ion_> Being open-source doesn’t magically make software/services/interfaces/whatever good. :-)
<ScottK> Exactly.
<LimCore> I think linux *do* need commerciall
<LimCore> (on a related topic)
<ScottK> Go ponder the elegance of a design that needs over 400 database queries to render one web page.
<LimCore> reversecache ftw? =)
<LimCore> but, yeah.
<LimCore> is source of their page open?
<ScottK> No.
<LimCore> how do you know then?
<LucidFox> ScottK> WHAT?!
<jmarsden> They embed that info into the page as a comment
<ScottK> But embedded in each Launchpad page in an html comment at the bottom is the number of queries and how long they took
<LimCore> oh
<LimCore> well, it does work fast
<LucidFox> Holy.....
<ScottK> Just to pick a bug page I have open: <!-- at least 442 queries issued in 4.60 seconds -->
<LimCore> perhaps this IS faster for their DB system
<LimCore> then 10 huge queries
<LucidFox> *facepalm*
<LimCore> well, probably not
<ScottK> Launchpad pages are substantially slower than Debian BTS.
 * Hobbsee advises that all launchpad talk should go to #launchpad, and is offtopic here.
<jmarsden> Hobbsee: So was adding .run to all ELF binaries :-)
 * LimCore smacks jmarsden with an Ballmer for FUD =)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I disagree.  We're stuck with it and MOTU were asked for input on 3.0.  I think to say we can only discuss that on #launchpad is wrong.
<ScottK> But I'm going to go to be anyway, so it doesn't matter.
<ScottK> Good night.
<Hobbsee> jmarsden: well, i can forward that elsewhere too
<LimCore> jmarsden: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/oosplash.bin  Notice the .bin. I like it.  Lets make it more official. And .run not .bin IMHO
<ion_> I wonder how many FUD cards limcore has in his pocket. :-)
<Hobbsee> ion_: too many.
<LimCore> ion_: I hope I will not have to use any mor
<LimCore> -e
<LimCore> ok, does anyone here can make some bigger chane in ubuntu, that requires some balls, all is it not the place?   Linux is quite good because Linus makes decisions when needed
 * ion_ has an urge to question the quality of OpenOffice’s architecture as a design model, but instead bites his tongue. ;-)
<LucidFox> LimCore> Uhm
<LimCore> if .run is a bad idea then why; if it is good, then lets do it
<LucidFox> You're obviously not familiar with the Linux kernel development process.
<jmarsden> LimCore: Go ahead, on your own PC, do it.
<LucidFox> If you think Linus alone decides everything.
<LucidFox> And that his word is law.
<LimCore> LucidFox: his word is law,  but he dont have time to make decissions on ALL topic
<LucidFox> LimCore> [citation needed]
<LimCore> jmarsden: I did
<LimCore> jmarsden: works good
<ion_> Even he himself says he’d like more Linux branching to exist. :-)
<LimCore> sure, but Linus finally accepts (or not) other trees to official linux vanilla kernel
<jmarsden> LimCore: For all ELF binaries?  OK.  Now find out how many scripts just broke :-)
<LimCore> jmarsden: I written that 2 times alrady, can you scrollback?
<LimCore> [07:16] <LimCore> (obviously common utilities like cp mv ls must always remain how they are)
<LimCore> idea would be for new applications
<ion_> Yeah, since everyone loves inconsistency.
<LucidFox> LimCore> Mono already uses exe and dll.
<jmarsden> And who decides what is common vs uncommon?  And how does it help the user who now has to learn two schemes, one for common utilities and one for new ones???
<LimCore> ion_: unless you got other idea? legacy is a **** but what can you do.  And "ls" is nice and short
<LimCore> what is there to learn?
<LucidFox> Under Linux, whether or not a file is executable is decided by permissions
<ion_> How about this for an ”other idea”: let’s keep it as it is and not switch to an ugly legacy scheme from MS-DOS. :-)
<LucidFox> And you aren't supposed to send executables by mail anyway
<LimCore> scheme from MS-DOS is better, for the reasons presented, unless someone can show they where false
 * LimCore minus the 8.3 part =)
<LucidFox> The extension is used to signal the file format.
<AnAnt> LucidFox: got my point ?
<ion_> lucidfox: For humans, not computers.
<LucidFox> "Executable" is not a file format, it's what you can do with the file.
<LimCore> This is really simple:  all linux files have extension that allow users to quickly know what it is (should be).  With the exception of ELF binaries, that use empty-extension.  WHY?!
<LucidFox> Not just ELF binaries. All files in /usr/bin.
<LucidFox> Which may be ELF binaries, shell scripts, Python scripts, etc
<LimCore> shell scripts are named .sh  and python .py
<ion_> If it’s in $PATH and it has the executable bit on, you might be correct assuming it’s executable. :-)
<LimCore> unless they are in /usr/bin
<LimCore> python files are .py  Unless in /usr/bin - they there have extension trunacted
<LimCore> lets do exactly THE SAME, for ELF binaries.
<LucidFox> Proprietary software distributors already do that :p
<Hobbsee> LimCore: fwiw, you won't get a consensus on irc, that will actually affect the distro.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: so, you're effectively wasting your breathe.
<Hobbsee> -e
<LimCore> LucidFox: why?
<LimCore> LucidFox: I find it nice and helpfull.  This isnt to help them (like binary blobs), so it must be to help end users (works for me)
<dholbach> bobbo: congratulations!
<LimCore> Hobbsee: I never consider discussion with good developers a waste
<LucidFox> Per dholbach
<Hobbsee> LimCore: well, it depends on what your aims are.  if you actually want to see stuff change...
<LimCore> then I will later present it on ml
<Hobbsee> filed that backport request yet?
<LimCore> no, chence the later part
<LimCore> s/later/laaaaaaaaater
<Hobbsee> yeesh.  you have strange ideas of being productive.
<LimCore> it's called ideas, and works good with delegating
<LimCore> like, I would prefer to pay someone say 100$ and they would do the realtivelly easy task of making "paperwork". Perhaps buy ubuntu support? Will see.
<NCommander> LucidFox, ping?
<LucidFox> NCommander> Yes?
<LimCore> Hobbsee: you seem to not like this idea? If all brilliant ubuntu developers would be doing easy stuff, we will be getting nowwhere
<NCommander> LucidFox, can I steal you for 10 minutes to review a package on REVU?
<AnAnt> LucidFox: did you get my point about openjdk ?
<LucidFox> AnAnt> What point?
<LucidFox> NCommander> Sure
<AnAnt> 09:05 <AnAnt> LucidFox: swt-gtk builds in ppc arch but not other archs
<AnAnt> 09:06 <AnAnt> LucidFox: I found the reason is that default-jdk depends on openjdk on all archs except for ppc
<AnAnt> 09:06 <AnAnt> LucidFox: in ppc, default-jdk depends on gcj's jdk
<AnAnt> 09:06 <AnAnt> LucidFox: it's openjdk-6-jdk that depends on xt
<NCommander> LucidFox, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pangomm
<LucidFox> Why don't we change swt-gtk to build with gcj, then?
<LucidFox> :)
<AnAnt> you were asking why swt-gtk depends on xt, I think it's openjdk that depends on xt, not swt-gtk
<Hobbsee> LimCore: well, this comes from someone who complains that bugs are not getting fixed.  And then has many repeated rants, in many channels, after being told what he can do to actually get his bug fixed.  But chooses not to do it.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: you can't have it both ways.
<LucidFox> NCommander> looking
<Hobbsee> ideas are great, yes, but if you & everyone else never end up doing the work to bring them to action, then you've not gained anything.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: no, I ment for others to get this fixed. While it sounds probably selfish/whatever, the point is, I see myself as doing more complicated contributions (in tasks where I could help), instead of doing things that are easy, or which I do not have expeericne with (and therefore wasting my time)
<LucidFox> control.in? ewwww
<AnAnt> LucidFox: hello ?
<LimCore> Hobbsee: or, I could just donate $$ so that someone would do that. If my next contract works out, I will
<NCommander> LucidFox, it's going to be included in main as a GNOME package, and the Desktop team has great love of CDBS, so I honoured that request
<Hobbsee> LimCore: i would ask that you go on that path to more complicated contributions, and not continue your various rants here, then.
<LucidFox> Uhm... CDBS doesn't imply control.in
<LimCore> Hobbsee: however, Im looking forward to have time to fix /some/ bugs by hand, even to excercise.  Yeah, Im doing that.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: I do no "various rants here", btw :)
<Hobbsee> simple.  spend less time ranting in multiple channels :)
<NCommander> LucidFox, I've never seen a CDBS package that doesn't use it
<NCommander> (I wasn't even aware that CDBS packages could support regular control files and not require control.in (which I do find is ugly)
<Hobbsee> NCommander: i beg to differ.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: sure I do that already
<NCommander> Hobbsee, I said I never seen, I didn't say they didn't exist :-P
<NCommander> Every GNOME package however uses control.in and CDBS
<Hobbsee> NCommander: most of the ones that i've touched are by cdbs, and don't seem to have a control.in.  Check out kde stuff :P
<ion_> How soon will LimCore use one of his many FUD cards on Hobbsee? On another note, someone should come up with a good verb for using a FUD card inappropriately. :-)
<NCommander> So KDE is nicely packaged and less hackish ;-)
<NCommander> ion_, fuc*ed ;-)
<LucidFox> NCommander> smplayer
<Hobbsee> ion_: he won't suceed.  *shrug*
<LucidFox> and a zillion more CDBS packages
<LucidFox> The Ubuntu Packaging Guide doesn't recommend control.in with CDBS
<LimCore> ion_: as soon as soon someone will spread missinformation et
<NCommander> LucidFox, the only CDBS packages I touch are the ones used by GNOME
<LucidFox> ah
<AnAnt> FUD=Fear, Uncertainty & Doubt ?
<NCommander> LucidFox, tell that to the desktop team :-/
<LimCore> yes
<LucidFox> well, they use it - I'm not sure why
<NCommander> gucharmap, gtkmm, glibmm, and quite a few others use CDBS with controlin
<LucidFox> What's the postinst file for?
<NCommander> LucidFox, ldconfig
<NCommander> You need to run it after installing a shared library so the dynamic linker knows it exists
<NCommander> (it's per Debian policy)
<ion_> ncommander: dh_makeshlibs automatically adds ldconfig to postinst.
<NCommander> ion_, it trips a lintian error if it isn't there explicately
<ion_> Huh. That sounds strange.
<NCommander> ion_, http://lintian.debian.org/tags/postinst-must-call-ldconfig.html
<NCommander> might be a bug in lintian though
<ion_> Perhaps dh_makeshlibs doesn’t get called from debian/rules, or debhelper additions don’t make it into the final postinst.
<NCommander> ion_, it does end up in the postrm
<LucidFox> just checked cairo and cairomm - they don't use .postinst files
<NCommander> Should I write it off as a bug in lintian that it tripped that?
<LucidFox> cairo calls dh_makeshlibs, cairomm uses cdbs
<LimCore> ion_: jmarsden: do you want to read my idea with your remarks added (and possible fixes of them), and comment revised version?
 * ion_ takes a quick look at ncommander’s packaging...
<NCommander> Might be a weird fluke
<NCommander> I started packaging on Hardy, and then upgraded to intrepid somewhat in
<ion_> The #DEBHELPER# tag is in the postinst, and debian/rules includes cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk. Huh.
 * NCommander is not going to figure it out
<NCommander> As I said, I used CDBS more as a convience to help get it upstream into Debian
<NCommander> But all of my other packages use normal non-CDBS rules
<LucidFox> NCommander> Commented
<NCommander> LucidFox, the "This packaging is under the GPL" refers to stuff in the debian folder
<LucidFox> yes, I know
<NCommander> Not the actual software
<LucidFox> but it's recommended to have it match upstream
<NCommander> No, no
<LucidFox> so that patches can be sent to upstream
<NCommander> Upstream as in Debian
<ion_> ncommander: Would you mind sharing a built binary on which lintian gives the complaint? I’d like to look at the generated postinst, and i’m too lazy to build it myself. :-)
<NCommander> It's going into Debian GNOME's archive
<LucidFox> No, upstream as in upstream
<NCommander> ion_, I don't have one ATM
<NCommander> LucidFox, GNOME has no intention of including debian folders
<LucidFox> Not debian folders, patches
<NCommander> LucidFox, those patches are from their tracker
<LucidFox> Future patches
<NCommander> But I'll change the debian licensing to LGPL :-P
<NCommander> Or permissive
<LucidFox> You can't use permissive :)
<LucidFox> because the package is a derivative work of the upstream software
<NCommander> SO how can packages use GPL packaging for packages that are under a GPL incompatible license
 * NCommander has never heard of this arguement before
<LucidFox> So for LGPL 2.1+, that means that it legally can only be LGPL or GPL
<LucidFox> NCommander> They can't.
<slangasek> the debian packaging is almost certainly not a derivative work of the upstream software
<LucidFox> Really?
<LucidFox> What about patches?
<NCommander> LucidFox, Less then 10 lines usually means they aren't copyrightable
<LimCore> heh... http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/10930/
<slangasek> the common sense interpretation of "packaging" doesn't include patches :)
<LucidFox> NCommander> They are, the question is whether it can be enforced
<NCommander> As for the patch writer, that's up to them to decide what license to submit it under
<LucidFox> slangasek> I'm just retelling what I was told
<NCommander> Both patches I include are from the bugzilla tracker
<LucidFox> For videotrans, I was told to change the license from GPL to the upstream permissive license
<NCommander> (and a generic patch that makes it possible to build without running autoconf in the build environment)
<LucidFox> patches being cited
 * NCommander just makes it LGPL and kills the arguement right here and now
<NCommander> LucidFox, changes made and building
<LucidFox> NCommander> heh
<NCommander> LucidFox, built, uploading
<NCommander> (ccache is an awesome thing ;-))
<LucidFox> I think this should be discussed at the mailing list, though
<NCommander> LucidFox, well, I resolved it for this package, but yeah, I agree, might be worth bringing up on u-motu/d-devel
<NCommander> LucidFox, care to advocate it once it pops up on REVU, and you confirm it builds?
<NCommander> BTW, LucidFox you need to merge your accounts if you want your MOTUness status back :-P
<NCommander> er, wait
<NCommander> Hold on, ignore that upload
<LucidFox> NCommander> I did merge my accounts
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> crud
<LucidFox> I said it twice on the mailing list, in fact
<NCommander> Were all of your accounts MOTU?
<LucidFox> only one
<LucidFox> the other wasn't
<NCommander> (you must have merged one that wasn't, and lost your reviewer status"
<NCommander> It's a slightly hiccup in the merge system
<LucidFox> so I'll now need to re-merge the MOTU one?
<NCommander> If you have more then one accounts, and they aren't all contributor ...
<NCommander> No
<NCommander> I need to tweak teh DB
<NCommander> and remake you one manually
<NCommander> SInce your old accounts were deleted after merging
<LucidFox> By the way, is it safe to use debhelper 7 with cdbs? (I don't know)
<NCommander> LucidFox, no idea
<NCommander> revu1@spooky:/srv/revu-production$ scripts/alter_user.py -n sikon -l reviewer
<NCommander> Altering sikon to level reviewer
<NCommander> Ok, your in business
<NCommander> LucidFox, CDBS works fine with debhelper 7
<AnAnt> why is ubuntu-java always dead ?!
<NCommander> (I tried changing the compat file to 6, and my build broke because 6 can't on move rename)
<NCommander> LucidFox, as soon as this revision appears on REVU (at 09:20 REVU time, can you advocate since I resolved everything?)
<LucidFox> I'll build it in pbuilder first
<NCommander> Of course :-P
 * NCommander has gotten better at packaging verus the 20 or so uploads codeblocks took :-)
<LucidFox> heh
<LucidFox> Well, codeblocks _was_ a complex package
<NCommander> It has four seperate attempts at packaging it
<NCommander> So yeah
<NCommander> That was fun
<NCommander> Upstream rebuffed my efforts to make changes
<NCommander> (something to the sound of "**** off, we don't care")
<LucidFox> Well, upstreams tend to do that
<LucidFox> It's been a year since I've been trying to get the lsb_release patch into psi upstream, and they've _just_ set the bug to "assigned"
<NCommander> Very few people care about lsb
 * NCommander rolls eyes
<LucidFox> Well
<NCommander> Even Debian isn't lsb compatible out of the box
<LucidFox> It's not exactly related to USB
<LucidFox> * LSB
<NCommander> YOu need to use alien to convert LSB packages
<NCommander> Or install RPM :-P
<LucidFox> That patch is so that Ubuntu isn't misidentified as Debian
 * NCommander tackles DktrKranz 
<LucidFox> ScottK> In case you're interested, I've uploaded the KDE version of subtitlecomposer
<NCommander> DktrKranz, can I get you on a +1 on a REVU package after LucidFox finishs checking it over?
 * DktrKranz hides
<LucidFox> lol
<DktrKranz> NCommander, everything has a price, I start from 150 euros
<LucidFox> hahaha
<NCommander> Crap, thats more money then the US has spent on the Iraq war with current conversion rates
<DktrKranz> I have family
<NCommander> I have poverty
 * DktrKranz is unsure about which one is worse
<ion_> I have IRC – http://heh.fi/tmp/i_have
<NCommander> family, cause they just suck more money out of the bank :-P
<NCommander> LucidFox, its up
<DktrKranz> NCommander, when REVU is up, I can maintain family, just ask my review ;)
 * NCommander hears his joke lameness meter explode
<NCommander> Bah
<NCommander> Now I need to go apt-get another one
<NCommander> Oh, crud
<NCommander> Chrono Trigger for the Nintendo DS
<NCommander> There goes my life all over again
<LucidFox> By the way, if any MOTU is up for reviewing Java libraries, I have http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libbrowserlauncher2-java
 * NCommander can predict his contribution rate to Ubuntu dropping to zero
<LucidFox> Consoles? Meh.
<NCommander> Chrono Trigger is just an awesome game
<NCommander> Sealed Door is still an awesome tune
<NCommander> I used it as a ringtone for awhile
<LucidFox> 334 kb diff.gz?!
<LucidFox> hmm, autoconf patch
<DktrKranz> NCommander, I always dreamt to drive Epoch ;)
<NCommander> DktrKranz, so I take it you didn't crash it into Lavos?
<LucidFox> it has autom4te.cache
 * NCommander listens to "World Revolution"
<DktrKranz> NCommander, I did it intentionally
<NCommander> d'oh
<NCommander> Fatality on my part
<NCommander> DktrKranz, fighting Lavos's out shell isn't too bad, you just need to beat it, get to the save point, and use the portal to return to the End of Time to recover
<NCommander> *outer
<DktrKranz> my Chrono was too powerful, I killed it at the Millenarian Fair ;)
<DktrKranz> just choose right teleporter and enjoy the figth
<NCommander> Wow, you didn't revive Crono?
<NCommander> Oh, THAT one
<NCommander> Yeah, you get the quickie ending, but you can only do that on New Game+ though O_o;
<LucidFox> Oooh, webkit is in main now
<DktrKranz> of course, being at level 4 isn't a good choice to die an horrible death :)
<NCommander> First time through, I spent a week figuring out all the side quests
<LucidFox> webkit, openjdk and KDE4 - what a trio
<DktrKranz> LucidFox, so... evolution webkit backend should come in soon
<LucidFox> Well, I use Thunderbird, so I don't care about that
<LucidFox> if yelp switches to it, though...
<NCommander> I'd like to see a GNOME based browser that used webkit vs. gecko
 * NCommander remembers Black Omen
<DktrKranz> anyone knows where seahorse-agent landed? seahorse changelog states it has been moved to another source, but I can't find it
<LucidFox> I: libpangomm-1.4-1: no-symbols-control-file usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.so.1.0.30
<NCommander> LucidFox, O_o?
<NCommander> I don't get that
<LucidFox> hmm
<slangasek> well, -I is informative stuff only
<ion_> See dpkg-gensymbols(1)
<slangasek> dpkg-gensymbols ftw, but not at all mandatory :)
<LucidFox> gtkmm, cairomm and Qt don't have symbols files either
<LucidFox> so I guess I'll ignore that one
<NCommander> heh
<NCommander> Thank you
<NCommander> Adding it would require patching cdbs
<NCommander> ANd that sounds like as much fun as poking a sleeping dragon
<slangasek> no, it wouldn't
<slangasek> you would create a debian/libpangomm-1.4-1.symbols file statically, and debhelper (via cdbs) would use it automatically
<LucidFox> NCommander> Posted the one remaining objection I do have
<ion_> ncommander: cdbs calls dh_makeshlibdeps, which calls dpkg-gensymbols
<ion_> Also, adding a dpkg-gensymbols verification manually wouldn’t have required patching cdbs.
<LucidFox> What good would a symbols file be for a C++ library, anyway?
<slangasek> the same good it would be for every other library?
<NCommander> LucidFox, new upload is already up with it gone
<slangasek> why would C++ be different?
<LucidFox> Oh.
<NCommander> LucidFox, so I get a +1 ;-)
<LucidFox> Well, apart from the fact that "consistant" is spelled "consistent"...
<LucidFox> slangasek> Is a misspelling in a patch file name a blocker?
<slangasek> uh
<slangasek> not for me? :)
 * NCommander twichs
<NCommander> Most patch files don't have comments added by the authors :-P
<LucidFox> NCommander> Advocated
<NCommander> Score
<NCommander> slangasek, can I convience you to look at it, poke it with a stick, and maybe get a second advocation
<NCommander> ^?
<slangasek> where am I meant to be looking?
<LucidFox> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pangomm
<NCommander> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pangomm
<slangasek> strange that this isn't in the archive before now, neh?
<NCommander> slangasek, it was split from gtkmm on the last release
<slangasek> ah
<NCommander> It actually had quite a few bugs that needed to be fixed
<NCommander> (there are about three bugzilla bugs open about the issues with pangomm's configure scripts)
 * NCommander starts writing a MIR
<LucidFox> NCommander> Why does my last comment get duplicated every time I refresh the page?
<NCommander> LucidFox, old bug that resurfaced when RainCT changed the templating engine I think
<slangasek> NCommander: an MIR for... pangomm?
<slangasek> hopefully the MIR comment was about an unrelated package :)
<NCommander> slangasek, no, its for pangomm, it was split from gtkmm, and now new versions of gtkmm and glibmm require it
<LucidFox> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tvbrowser <-- "Other Uploads: *** Error: The encoding for this string is wrong. ***"
<LucidFox> Does REVU has a BTS? :)
<NCommander> LucidFox, it's a bug in mako, I need RainCT to run it down, I'm not sure what's causing it
<NCommander> LucidFox, revu LP project
<slangasek> NCommander: and neither gtkmm nor glibmm are in main
<slangasek> so I fail to see why you would be MIRing it
<LucidFox> lol
<NCommander> slangasek, er ...
 * NCommander fails
<NCommander> For some reason I thought they were
<NCommander> Well, a good thing you saved me work slangasek
<LucidFox> There should be a quote database for this channel
<slangasek> :-)
<NCommander> LucidFox, what would you like to quote?
<NCommander> (and I have a spare machine that could become an #ubuntu quote db)
<LucidFox> For example, what you and slangasek just said :)
<ion_> “:-)”
<NCommander> For some reason, when I think of creating an ubuntu quote db, I feel like we would be categorizing our stupidity for future generations to use and take reference to
<NCommander> It feels a very russian thing to do.
<LucidFox> lol
<ion_> .addquote <NCommander> For some reason, when I think of...
<LucidFox> Well, I already have this: http://qdb.lucidfox.org/quotes
<LucidFox> it's for #wookieepedia, though
<slangasek> NCommander: why do you have yourself listed as XSBC-Original-Maintainer?  In what sense is this true?
<NCommander> The problem with categorizing and recording stupidity is that it would lead to emulation
<slangasek> (that field is, TTBOMK, meant to be used for packages merged from other repositories)
<NCommander> slangasek, if thats the case, I need to patch every package that went into the archive via REVU since your the first to say that
<slangasek> hmm :)
<NCommander> (I was under the impression that if you are the person who packaged it (ubuntu0), then you put yourself there until the package is synced from Debian)
<LucidFox> All packages that are -XubuntuY have this field
<LucidFox> and Lintian complains if they don't
<slangasek> ah, so it's because of a lintian bug, ok ;)
<NCommander> LucidFox, unless its an @ubuntu.com address
<slangasek> lintian shouldn't complain about the absence of an XSBC-Orig-Maintainer field, because there are packages which legitimately don't have an orig-maintainer
<NCommander> slangasek, I personally think the Debian Maintainer policy should be waved for Ubuntu specific packages, OR packages where the Debian maintainer wants to recieve bug reports
<NCommander> (via that mechanism)
<slangasek> well, I think Ubuntu-specific packages are already adequately addressed under the official policy (whereas lintian sounds like it's being overly complainy), and I don't think the latter warrants waiving the rule on using an ubuntu.com maintainer field
<Shish_> hi , i was told to come here for my question regarding emesene?
<Shish_> am i in the right place?
<slangasek> that might depend on what your question is
 * ion_ blows the dust off his crystal ball.
<NCommander> slangasek, it's also dpkg-source that bitchs
<LucidFox> NCommander> When I log in to REVU from the main page, it redirects me to http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/index.p
<NCommander> (it used to error out in older versions vs just warn)
<Shish_> tryin to update to 1.0.1 -- cant see my contact list, and heard that was the fix... but i have no idea on how to upgrade, and/or what to do
<NCommander> LucidFox, That's because that's how the revu configuration file was setup, I don't have permission to change that
 * NCommander waits for the slangasek seal of approval, or the hammer of needs-work-ness
<Shish_> so i guess my question is how do i go abouts upgrading my emesene, so i can see my contact list?
<NCommander> Shish_, are you running Hardy or Intrepid?
<Shish_> NCommander: hardy
 * NCommander looks to see what versions are released for each release
<SWAT> I've submitted 2 new packeges to revu (freeorion and libgigi) and am waiting for comments/advocates. These packages aren't in Debian yet. Is the cooperation with Debian good enough that these also will be added to the Debian repos?
<slangasek> NCommander: s/Originall/Originally/ in the package description :)
<slangasek> I don't care about spelling in patch names, but descs should be spelled write ;-)
<NCommander> Shish_, it appears that emesene is only getting updates in intrepid
<slangasek> NCommander: and s/convient/convenient/
<slangasek> lintian needs aspell
<slangasek> or ispell, or whatever the new hotness is
<Shish_> NCommander: hmmm...   i didnt know intrepid was already out...?  soo, do i get intrepid, or just use amsn instead?
<slangasek> NCommander: s/internationization/internationalization/ :)
<NCommander> I just need to learn how to spell
<Shish_> NCommander: or any suggestions on an messenger like client
 * NCommander hates being cursed with a spelling impairment
<NCommander> Shish_, intrepid isn't out
<slangasek> Shish_: the latest version of emesene in intrepid is 1.0-dist, and intrepid is not a released version of Ubuntu; it's possible that whoever sent you here intended that you ask the Ubuntu developers to package a new version, but that doesn't seem like a good solution for you in the short term
<NCommander> Shish_, its not been backported to Hardy
<slangasek> NCommander: s/devlopment/development/ (see, lintian needs ispell support so it can do this job for me ;P)
<LucidFox> Should .desktop files specify the full path to the executable?
<LucidFox> e.g. /usr/bin/foo
<NCommander> LucidFox, where was the other typo?
<Shish_> slangasek: hmmm... i agree with you there... any ideas on what a good short term solution is then?
<LucidFox> NCommander> Other typo?
<NCommander> Shish_, grab the source package and build it
<LucidFox> I found only one
<slangasek> Shish_: I had never heard of emesene before you joined the channel, so... not really
<NCommander> LucidFox, yeah, where was it
<LucidFox> "consistant"
<Shish_> NCommander: k, i should have said that im totally new to all of this.... no idea what that meant... lol, sorry!
<Shish_> slangasek: k, thank you tho
<slangasek> NCommander: why do you have a debian/control.in that's identical to debian/control?
<NCommander> slangasek, I only have control.in in the first place to make it uniform with every other package in the Debian GNOME packaging repo
<slangasek> NCommander: hrm, but the other packages in that repo have it because substitutions are performed on the file to generate debian/control :)
<slangasek> NCommander: and your control.in is missing the relevant wildcard :)
<NCommander> slangasek, they seem to have it regardless if its required or not -_-;
<NCommander> I can scratch it without loosing much sleep though
<NCommander> (if someone complains, its not much effort to readd it)
<NCommander> slangasek, actually, the GNOME support scripts require it
<NCommander> since it does a GNOME_TEAM replacement on control.in
<NCommander> (which once this goes into Debian it will get)
<slangasek> ok
<Shish_> well thanks guys, i think im gonna try and install amsn instead -- appreaciate the time and patience..thank you again!
<NCommander> Shish_, wish we could do more to help. I personally use pidgin with MSN, but it may not work for your needs
<Shish_> NCommander: cool, thanks a lot
 * NCommander swears
<slangasek> NCommander: I object to simple-patchsys because it's opaque to debdiff reviews, but I'll not let that keep me from giving approval :)
<NCommander> slangasek, again, trying to keep uniform with the rest of the desktop team packages
<NCommander> (I use dpatch on everything else, and quilt can burn as far as I am concerned; very few packages need that complexity)
<slangasek> heh
<NCommander> The only packages I can think off hand that really need quilt are GCC and glibc
<slangasek> php5, samba, openldap, pam
<NCommander> ^that I've worked on
<slangasek> neither gcc nor glibc uses quilt anyway, they use much worse patchsystems :P
 * NCommander thought they used quilt
<slangasek> no
<NCommander> I stopped trying to directly patch GCC's packaging and submit debdiffs
<NCommander> Now they just get plain packages
<slangasek> maybe that's why you have an oddly bad impression of quilt :)
<NCommander> SOmeone else can deal with braindeadness
<NCommander> No, I loath using quilt for fixing FTBFS fixes
<NCommander> I didn't get into touching GCC until later in my hurd porting carrier when I fixed profiling
 * NCommander has two patches in GCC in Debian. One to fix gnu99 mode on m68k, and another to fix profiling on hurd
<slangasek> why does pangomm build-depend on chrpath?  it's not mentioned anywhere in debian/rules
<NCommander> slangasek, oh, argh, that was from an older version of the rules
<NCommander> There was concern in gtkmm about an rpath slipping in
<slangasek> ok
<NCommander> I had their rule using chrpath in there until I determined the bug was fixed
<slangasek> do you need me to record this feedback in REVU, or is here sufficient?
<NCommander> I removed it from the rules, forgot to remove it from the package
<NCommander> slangasek, well, I could technically fake your advocation vote since I'm a REVU admin, but that would be unethetical, so yeah, a comment would be needed once I upload an updated package :-P
<slangasek> heh
<NCommander> Trust me
<slangasek> I meant, do you need me to repeat my spell checking etc. comments on the website :)
<NCommander> Fighting the urge to advocate my own packages is a pain
<NCommander> Maybe someday I'll be an MOTU
<NCommander> Oh, no
<NCommander> Just "We fixed it on IRC, +1)
<NCommander> Actually, its got two advocations
<NCommander> You can upload if you feel up to the task
<NCommander> wow, lot of new MOTUs
<slangasek> sorry, it's too mild of an archive change for me to upload it at this time of night, I only upload crazy stuff this late ;)
<RAOF> Well, contributors.
<NCommander> slangasek, so you enjoy playing with dak/soyuz on a lack of caffiene?
<NCommander> RAOF, care to upload?
<slangasek> oh no, I always have caffeine
<NCommander> heh
<NCommander> caffine is awesome
<RAOF> NCommander: I'm about to mess around with some GNOME Do PPA packages, but I'll see what ya got.
<NCommander> RAOF, no, it already has two advocations
<NCommander> It just needs an actual upload
<NCommander> unless you want to make it +3
<RAOF> Why didn't the second advocate upload?
<NCommander> <slangasek> sorry, it's too mild of an archive change for me to upload it at this time of night, I only upload crazy stuff this late ;)
<RAOF> NCommander: Want to package the Google Data Sharp libs for me?
<RAOF> :)
<NCommander> IT BURNS
<RAOF> Didn't think so.
<NCommander> RAOF, only if you say yes to me being an MOTU when the time comes
<NCommander> ;-)
<RAOF> I don't think I'd have much of a problem there.  In a little while, though, I think.
 * NCommander wonders how many braincells will go packaging a C# package
<slangasek> NCommander: is it deliberate that you're creating a /usr/share/doc/pangomm-1.4 directory that doesn't correspond to a binary package?
<NCommander> RUnning down mono bugs already fried my head
<NCommander> sladen, it should be renamed via dh_install (in the doc install rule)
<NCommander> One of the new features of dh7
<slangasek> NCommander: not sure what you think should be renaming it, but I'm looking at the actual binary package produced; I have a libpangomm-1.4-dev package that contains both /usr/share/doc/pangomm-1.4 and /usr/share/doc/libpangomm-1.4-dev
<NCommander> Wow O_O;
<NCommander> that shouldn't be happening
<NCommander> er wait
<NCommander> ...
<NCommander> Yeah it should, but it shouldn't be leaving the old folder behind
<NCommander> or ...
 * NCommander feels his head hurt
<NCommander> the pangomm-1.4 folder is empty, right?
<slangasek> no, it contains the docs
<NCommander> I think I'm doing something stupid
<NCommander> hold on
<NCommander> Yup
<NCommander> It's confirmed
<NCommander> The packager is an idiot :-)
<slangasek> oh, well, then you already know more about where the bug is than I do ;)
<NCommander> Hrm
<NCommander> the libpangomm-1.4-dev package is created by the deb installation
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> I think I see what's going wrong here :-)
<slangasek> "something totally non-apparent, yay cdbs"
<NCommander> sladen, I had a usr/share in the .install, and then the subdirectories in -doc.install
<NCommander> So the doc package would end up empty, and everything would be in dev
<slangasek> oh
<NCommander> Yeah -_-;
<slangasek> my question was why the dir name doesn't correspond to a binary package name, really
<NCommander> Great moment of brilliance there
<NCommander> slangasek, that's how gtkmm does it
<slangasek> great, let's file a bug on gtkmm :)
<slangasek> ./usr/share/doc/pangomm-2.4 -> libpangomm-2.4-doc
 * NCommander falls over
<slangasek> that also looks wrong in the doc package
 * NCommander figures out where he shove a mv in cdbs to move the files in the right location
<NCommander> I already had enough fun fixing automake scripts, this is going to fall in the dirty fix category
<NCommander> slangasek, ok, I got it fixed
<slangasek> new upload to REVU coming, then?
<NCommander> slangasek, yeah
<NCommander> slangasek, it builds fast in pbuilder here ;-)
<NCommander> sladen, ok, its uploaded, so it should appear within the next five to ten minutes
<NCommander> and NOW norsetto comes back to life? (with a list of 16 questions)
 * NCommander sighs
<NCommander> I think its time to go to bed, and deal with this braindamage in the morning
<stefanlsd> I think i need a mentor
<NCommander> I think I need a. life b. sleep. c. my LP account added to MOTU ;-)
<stefanlsd> i take d
<stefanlsd> none of the above
<stefanlsd> how critical are gcc warnings when pbuilder runs.  ie. do they not include it - or does it all depend on the warning?
<NCommander> stefanlsd, I'll glance at them to see if there is something like (this will cause program to crash, etc.), but otherwise, I don't go out of my way to fix it
 * NCommander steals the lsd from stefanlsd 
<NCommander> This is a drug-free zone :-P
<NCommander> and now I know I'm too tired
<NCommander> so
<stefanlsd> mm. lsd will keep you up for another good 12 hours
<LimCore> plus, you can then contribute to HURD
<NCommander> LimCore, I have CVS commit access to hurd
 * NCommander lobs a Hurd bomb at slangasek 
 * NCommander figures if he can convert an archive admin, he can get ubuntu-hurd off the ground
<stefanlsd> i just built a whole package and realised i should of merged from debian first
<NCommander> stefanlsd, I've done worse
<NCommander> I repackaged something that was already in the archive
<stefanlsd> hehe. yeah
 * stefanlsd goes to read the wiki on merging. sigh.
<NCommander> I'll return
<stefanlsd> I am doing this right right -   debian has a new revision of the package im working with.  So first i merge that.   Then i update the merged version with the upstream?     or should i just go from our current version to new upstream.
<stefanlsd> debian has fixed some bugs thou that arnt fixed upstream that we will have to refix if we dont merge
<slytherin> stefanlsd: A merge is adviced. Upstream update can happen anytime before feature freeze. By the way, check - http://merges.ubuntu.com/
<stefanlsd> slytherin: thanks. will try
<laga> what is a "universe contributor"?
<Laney> laga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#ContribDev
<stefanlsd> What would be the process i should be following if the merge isnt in MoM or DaD - and I need to merge the files manually from debian. I have the deb   dsc and the ubuntu older version dsc...
<slytherin> laga: in simple words, one who has helped substantially with packaging tasks.
<slytherin> stefanlsd: which package are you referring to?
<stefanlsd> slytherin: im looking at diald.
<laga> thanks.
<stefanlsd> slytherin: there was a bug open for a sync request with debian (which i said i'd do) - but was told the maintainters do syncs. not us.  So i thought i'd update it to version 1.0 with upstream..
<stefanlsd> slytherin: so it really needs a sync and then an upstream update..
<dholbach> Laney: that reminds me.... you didn't apply yet :)
<Laney> dholbach: ;) I am considering it
<Laney> but I have the same concerns as james_w in that I don't have any particular sponsors
<slytherin> stefanlsd: a sync needs to be confirmed by a MOTU, assuming the package is in universe. Also there should be roer reasoning in the bug why ubuntu changes should be dropped, if there were any.
<dholbach> Laney: feel free to CC me as your sponsor - I reviewed quite some of your review requests
<james_w> Laney: I think you should, but I see the problem.
<DktrKranz> hey dholbach, welcome back :)
<geser> good morning *
<stefanlsd> slytherin: mm. ok. so in this case of diald - what exactly should i be doing...
<dholbach> hi DktrKranz :)
<dholbach> hey geser
<geser> Hi dholbach
<slytherin> stefanlsd: can you point me to sync bug?
<stefanlsd> slytherin: i wanted to add a watch file to diald (thats how i even started looking at it...)
<Laney> dholbach: Thanks :) I will apply in the next days then! A nudge is what I needed
 * dholbach hugs Laney
<stefanlsd> slytherin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/diald/+bug/253675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253675 in diald "Please sync diald 0.99.4-9 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Low,In progress]
<Laney> stefanlsd: If it's been orphaned in Debian, maybe you could do the update there?
<stefanlsd> Laney: How would i know if its been orphaned?  Its in sid...
<Laney> stefanlsd: http://packages.qa.debian.org/d/diald.html
<Iulian> dholbach: Hey, would you like to ack 253732 too please?
<dholbach> bug 253732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253732 in gcc-avr "Please sync gcc-avr 1:4.3.0-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253732
 * Hobbsee notes that dholbach is definetly back and working
<Laney> dholbach: Hope you had a nice holiday, btw
<dholbach> Laney: it was absolutely fantastic - I just have so much stuff to catch up with that I didn't have the time to blog about it yet
<dholbach> everybody has been nudging me to upload pictures (hello james_w!)
<stefanlsd> Laney: It says it has been orphaned with no maintainer, but last update was 2008-07-24.  I have no real personal interest in diald - but there is an upstream 1.0 i've managed to compile successfully - but i also dont really know how many people are interested in it...
<Laney> stefanlsd: Well if you're going to update to 1.0 anyway, you might as well do it in Debian.
<Laney> Then more people will benefit from it
<james_w> Debian is frozen though
<Laney> sid can still take updates though, right?
<james_w> you may have difficulty getting it in, unless you can show that it fixes some important bugs
<Iulian> And hopefully someone will have a look at 1.0 and adopt it.
<Laney> I thought it was just lenny
<stefanlsd> james_w: naa. its kinda an old piece of software thou. last upstream was 2001 and have to patch a whole bunch of depricated stuff just to get it to compile.
<james_w> Laney: yes, it can, but it's preferred not to as it makes it harder to get a targeted bugfix in
<Laney> Ah
<Laney> Well there's always uploading to experimental anyway
<james_w> Laney: I think anyway, I may be wrong
<james_w> Laney: yep, that's a possibility
<james_w> stefanlsd: you could email the Debian QA team to ask what to do
<Laney> Woah, the outstanding bugs on diald are pretty old
<Laney> stefanlsd: If your update fixes any of those then you might have a case for getting it into lenny if you move fast
<Laney> Debian QA will be able to give you better advice anyway :)
 * Laney -> shower
<slytherin> stefanlsd: I can't really advice about diald.
<slytherin> dholbach: next time you come to India, make sure you come to southern part. :-)
<dholbach> slytherin: noted :)
<stefanlsd> slytherin: heh. yeah. bit at a loss on what the right thing to do is...    - would be cool if we could see stats - like how many people are using it so we could see if its even worth keeping..
<slytherin> dholbach: I was wondering what all would be needed to propose India as UDS destination?
<dholbach> slytherin: good question - what about a PR campaign on planet Ubuntu and make Mark aware of it? :-)
<slytherin> dholbach: :-D
<joaopinto> Could someone review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=amoebax ? Thanks
<slytherin> dholbach: Well only suitable for UDS in India is around October. So we have to wait one year.
<dholbach> slytherin: that'd depend on which part of India - which would you propose?
<slytherin> dholbach: Most of the people would propose one of the Delhi, Bangalore, Mumbai. In any case summer here around March is too hot for outsiders.
<dholbach> so April: Berlin, October: India - you have my vote! :)
<Hobbsee> now that does sound tempting...
<slytherin> :-)
<Laney> stefanlsd: http://qa.debian.org/popcon.php?package=diald
<Laney> So you'd be making at least some people happy ;)
<dholbach> I'm just not sure though I have a vote there :)
<stefanlsd> Laney: hey wow. didnt know that existed... does ubuntu have something similair?
<Laney> stefanlsd: Yeah, ubuntu has popcon too
<Laney> http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<Laney> I don't see how to get a graph of a single package like that though
<Hobbsee> and ubuntu does'nt turn on popcon by default, either
<Laney> Does Debian?
<slytherin> geser: any idea about this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/33316/ some problem with openjdk
<geser> slytherin: no, perhaps doko has an idea
<bobbo> thanks dholbach :)
<Iulian> Congrats bobbo ;)
 * warp10 hugs bobbo
<dholbach> Laney: done
 * dholbach hugs bobbo - it was well-deserved :)
<jpds> congrats bobbo!
<dholbach> oops... Iulian: done :)
<warp10> hey dholbach, welcome back! :)
<dholbach> hey warp10 - thanks
<Iulian> dholbach: Danke
 * dholbach goes back to triaging his inbox
<Laney> dholbach: What is? :O
<Iulian> Laney: That was for me.
<Laney> aha
<dholbach> excusez-moi
<txwikinger> persia: I have fixed the dependency problems in ichthux
<joaopinto> janito@ubuntu:/home/schroot$ schroot -c intrepid.i386
<joaopinto> E: boost::filesystem::create_directory
<joaopinto> any idea on this error ?
<joaopinto> I did a plain debootstrap and thent created a tar from it for the schroot
<joaopinto> (I am using intrepid amd64)
<dholbach> vorian: your interview is online :)
<joaopinto> uff, another bug report
<persia> txwikinger: Excellent.  Thanks :)
<RAOF> Hm.  How would you write a watchfile to match http://foo/Google Data APIs SDK(1.2.1.0).zip?
<RAOF> I'm off for dinner.  If anyone feels like hitting their head with uscan, please ping me with backscroll :)
<stefanlsd> RAOF: 'http://foo/Google Data APIs SDK\(.*\).zip'  ?
<stefanlsd> you maybe wanna just \ the spaces also.  Google\ Data\ APIs\ SDK   ......
<txwikinger> persia: Should I make it available now, or can it wait until I have done some of the adjustments for KDE4?
<persia> txwikinger: Your choice.  I think it's best to strive for continual installability, but ichthux isn't the only broken flavour just now.
<txwikinger> well.. it is on my ppa now and it installs
<persia> If you think it will take more than a couple weeks to migrate to KDE4, maybe upload now.  If you think you'll have time to get to it soon, maybe better to wait.
<txwikinger> I would only have to take the ppa out of the version name
<RAOF> stefanlsd: A reasonable guess, but that was my first try :)
<txwikinger> persia: I will see how much I get done in the next couple of days
<txwikinger> btw.. what architectures do we support now.. Was powerpc and sparc dropped?
<persia> txwikinger: I believe we support amd64, powerpc, i386, ia64, lpia, hppa, and sparc currently, although hppa seems to get less support than the others.
<txwikinger> Well... somehow I could not get any powerpc and sparc from the repo
<txwikinger> on intrepid
<wgrant> They're on ports.ubuntu.com
<txwikinger> Ah.. I have to try that
<RAOF> stefanlsd: If you're interested, the correct answer is to url-escape everything.
<stefanlsd> RAOF: can you post the correct url here...
<RAOF> http://google-gdata.googlecode.com/files/Google%20Data%20APIs%20SDK%28(.*)%29.zip
<stefanlsd> oh ok. cool
<Laney> Anyone know of a PPA (or other) build of epiphany-webkit?
<RAOF> Laney: How about the one in Intrepid?
<Laney> RAOF: Hm, I thought that was still gecko. The epiphany-browser package in Intrepid is webkit, you say?
<james_w> epiphany-webkit | 2.22.3-1ubuntu2 | intrepid/universe | amd64, i386
 * Laney attempts to bakport
<Laney> backport
<nxvl> dholbach: hi! how was india?
<dholbach> nxvl: hey man! congratulations! good work on the video!!!
<sebner> nxvl: congratulations :D
 * dholbach hugs nxvl
<dholbach> nxvl: it was fantastic - I'll just need some more catching up with stuff before I post a blog entry with lots of pictures :)
<james_w> congratulations nxvl
<sebner> james_w: to you too
<sebner> xD
<sebner> dholbach: soo many new members O_o
<james_w> sebner: thanks
<vorian> nxvl, james_w, congrats :)
<sebner> bobbo: to you too ^^
<james_w> thanks vorian, you too
<dholbach> sebner: yeah, I was very pleased to see applications coming in
<dholbach> I'm sure there are a lot of good candidates still out there
<bobbo> thanks sebner :)
<nxvl> dholbach: it's harder than it looks to make a video
<nxvl> dholbach: i needed to re-make it like 5 times
<nxvl> thank you all!
<sebner> dholbach: btw, what has happened to the discussion about u-u-c on the ML? the one started a month ago?
<dholbach> nxvl: I re-made the first one like 41 times
<nxvl> yeah
<nxvl> you always make mistakes, even stupid ones, but miskatakes
<nxvl> mistakes*
<dholbach> nxvl: Jono was just great, until the end he managed to keep a straight face even if I got the text wrong for the umpteenth time :)
<dholbach> sebner: can you give me a bit more context?
<sebner> dholbach: hmm don't remember either ^^ /me has to search the ML
<nxvl> yeah
<sebner> nxvl: what video? link :D
<nxvl> mi girlfriend hited the record button and then go to play wii until she didn't hear any noice
<nxvl> sebner: you will see
<sebner> nxvl: ahh still secret :)
<nxvl> sebner: "getting started" in spanish
<nxvl> nope
<dholbach> nxvl is a real hero
<nxvl> nah
<dholbach> he stepped up and took the "More MOTU Videos" challenge
<sebner> dholbach: getting started in german? made by you of course :P
<nxvl> just a developer with energy and some free time
<nxvl> :D
 * dholbach hugs nxvl
 * nxvl HUGS dholbach back
 * sebner hugs the person who gives him the link to the new video
<dholbach> nxvl: replied to your mail
<nxvl> dholbach: got it :D
<nxvl> sebner: http://nvalcarcel.aureal.com.pe/stuff/introduccion.ogg
<nxvl> sebner: but it's in spanish
 * sebner hugs nxvl :P
<Laney> I should try to learn Spanish from my La Oreja de Van Gogh songs ;P
<sebner> lol
<nxvl> juas!
<Laney> OK, webkit is quite an epic build. My poor CPU is now at 78C :<
<directhex> Laney, she cannae take any more, cap'n! the core's gonnae breach!
 * Laney bails out
<Laney> ...it seems to be holding up alright, at 80 now
 * Laney needs better cooling
<stefanlsd> move to greenland
<Laney> good plan
<Laney> England just doesn't cut it for coldness any more
<laga> i also need to upgrade cooling.. the stock intel cooler is quite loud in summer
<txwikinger> move to the Antarktis
<directhex> moar fans!
<laga> hum, i can probably tweak that in the BIOS
<laga> directhex: ugh
<laga> directhex: got 4 already, that's got to be enough
<afflux> morning. anyone from u-u-s for bug 106583? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106583 in alltray "No windows hiding with compiz" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106583
<directhex> i find myself vexed that AAC creation on linux blows goats
<mouz> I uploaded touchfreeze to REVU about one hour ago. It does not appear in the list. There were no signs of things going wrong when I uploaded.
<wgrant> mouz: You shouldn't be uploading a new upstream release to REVU.
<mouz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess says I should?
<wgrant> I believe that use of REVU in this situation is largely discouraged.
<wgrant> Upload a .diff.gz instead.
<mouz> attach to bug?
 * Laney nods
<mouz> thanks
<azeem> slangasek: FTR, NCommander doesn't really have that much to do with Hurd upstream
<azeem> nor debian-hurd, for that matter
<stefanlsd> anyone have an idea why i cant use virt-manager to create a new kvm vm.  It gets to the assign storage space screen and clicking forward doesnt do anything...
<stefanlsd> looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+bug/221746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221746 in virtinst "Assigning storage space fails if acceleration enabled" [High,Fix committed]
<ScottK> stefanlsd: --> #ubuntu-server
<mouz> wgrant: what is the reason to not use REVU for this (getting new upstream version packages reviewed)?
<emgent> moin
<wgrant> mouz: Because that's not what REVU is for.
<wgrant> But I must now head to bed.
<persia> mouz: The main issues are 1) someone needs to verify the upstream orig.tar.gz (which REVU doesn't do), 2) new upstreams only require 1 ACK, so the workflow is different (which was confusing), and 3) We needed to track a bug anyway to avoid collisions (there were several examples of this happening when REVU was accepted for new upstreams)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<mouz> persia thanks. I updated 2 wiki pages for it.
<persia> mouz: Thank you.  The wiki deeply appreciates the attention :)
<ScottK> persia: The only examples of collision I remember being involved in were with Launchpad bugs and someone not refreshing the page before uploading.
<ScottK> I was discussing #1 with Ncommander the other day and I thin it's solvable.
<persia> ScottK: Yes, but I remember you being involved in three of them :)
<ScottK> thin/think
<persia> There ought have been none, but having more than one way to do it, while handy for programming languages, isn't ideal for collaborative sponsorship.
<ScottK> We also have issues with collision when people don't look at the Launchpad bugs.
<persia> Yes, which is part of why I advocate processes that involve looking at LP bugs.
<ScottK> You can't force that however.
<persia> Unfortunately :(
<ScottK> I seriously appreciate REVUs capability to diff multple uploads of the same version.  I think it'd be useful for upgrades too.
<ScottK> The other thing that'd be nice to hav for upgrades is a diff of the diff.gz.
<persia> Indeed.  Maybe someone ought file some LP bugs about this.
<persia> I know there was discussion in Boston about a new model involving LP to do this, but it seems to have gotten lost, and the code review LP feature assumes bzr, which is good for most projects, but not so much for Ubuntu.
<ScottK> Personally I'd rather see it done on REVU where there's likely to be a design requiring fewer than 400 database queries to render on web page.
<ScottK> Which fits in well with my estimation of Launchpad's development priority.
<persia> Well, maybe, but I'd want REVU to grow the ability to show other outstanding bugs: compare the list of closed bugs to the list of open bugs and wonder why others may not have been fixed.
<persia> That might be a bit of a stretch for the current codebase.
<ScottK> When I reviewed the Launchpad 3.0 specs my "No, please don't do this" list was longer than my, "Yes, this would be good" list.
<persia> More generally, I don't really care where it lives, so long as people are checking bugs.  We have lots of bugs.  We should close them.
<persia> Well, that's the point of conversation: without interaction, those who don't know remain ignorant.
<ScottK> persia: Fortunately the new U/I seems to have reduced the number of bugs reporting (this is purely a subjective assessment based on my perception of my bugmail).
<persia> I'm not convinced that's a good thing.
<ScottK> This is an open project.  If Launchpad developers would like to learn how it works, there's nothing stopping them.
<persia> Further, I'm not sure it is the UI: it might be that people aren't closing bugs, so reporters aren't learning that opening bugs fixes things.
<ScottK> persia: I was being sarcastic.  I agree.  I think the new U/I is seriously repelling people and stuff isn't getting reported.
<persia> I'm seeing more random workarounds being posted without associated bugs these days.
<ScottK> Perhaps.
<ScottK> I'm not sure of the cause.  I just see a lot less bugmail.
<persia> ScottK: Well, maybe.  I'm not much of a UI person, so can't say for certain.  I find the new one confusing, but that may just be because it is different (I was typically confused by each change to the UI since the bugzilla import)
<ScottK> Up until yesterday I idled in #launchpad since I became aware of it.
<ScottK> In that entire time I saw two people show up with positive comments.
<ScottK> I didn't count the negatives, but it was a lot.
<persia> Well, part of that is that people prefer to complain about services (and praise other people).  Then again, there could be other factors.
<ScottK> I did praise them for keeping the quality of the no CSS design.
<tacone> ScottK: forgive me being obvious, but.. it's summer. Could be just that the less bugmail reason, couldn't it ?
<Lutin> Iulian: would you please mind adding comments on http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ when asking for syncs which fix RC bugs in debian ?
<ScottK> tacone: It's only summer in half the world.  There are certainly a lot of possibilities.  I recognize it's hard to tell the actual reason(s)
<tacone> in the half which perhaps contains the most part of the community :-) I agree on the rest
<jbicha> does anyone know why http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKLabbXTqMc is not available?
<jbicha> Learning MOTU Packaging Part 1
<Laney> jbicha: Seems to work here
<Laney> but you can also get it at http://videos.ubuntu.com/motuvideos/
<jbicha> ok, thanks; on youtube, it says "We're sorry. This video is no longer available"
<sommer> top
<sommer> woops
<Laney> Anyone know of a good example of a library packaged with cdbs? Or is this not done?
<james_w> Laney: hey, nice work on bug 254181, I was just filing other bugs on that when I hit yours
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254181 in sysklogd "multiuser option to update-rc.d is deprecated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254181
<james_w> I'd love it if you could forward the change to Debian, as I have been discussing this feature with Debian, and they want the patches now
<james_w> well, not forward that change, but forward the new diff to Debian to disable the stop links
<stefanlsd> Im still confused.  If there is an ubuntu bug to do an upgrade to a newer version of a package, and the older same version exists in debian, do we do the ubuntu build or the debian build?
<directhex> stefanlsd, where possible, liase with the debian maintainer & prepare a new debian package
<directhex> stefanlsd, only make a 0ubuntu1 package if you need to. note that debian is now in freeze for lenny, so you may need to
<stefanlsd> directhex: are they in freeze for sid stuff also?
<directhex> stefanlsd, yes, that's how packages enter lenny - via sid
<directhex> stefanlsd, BUT, some more active DDs may be happy to put new things in experimental
<stefanlsd> directhex: ok ok.
<stefanlsd> Do you know exactly what this means and how i should deal with it - NOTICE: 'curlftpfs' packaging is maintained in the 'Svn' version control system at: svn://svn.debian.org/collab-maint/deb-maint/curlftpfs/trunk/
<stefanlsd> I also see from the changelog - it says the package is orphaned and belongs to debian QA
<directhex> it means all the "downstream" packging stuff (i.e. the debian/ folder) is stored in svn
<stefanlsd> directhex: kk. will see if i can find a debian doc on that
<jmarsden> stefanlsd: I think that if the package is orphaned (has no Debian maintainer), you'll most likely have to create a 0ubuntu1 to get your bug fixed!
<directhex> yes, true
<directhex> or you could get commit access to the collab-maint svn
<stefanlsd> jmarsden: i had a look at the actual debian orphan bug and someone adopted it on the 7th march 2008.  There was a later request by a debian dev on the 29th jul asking if he had done the new release. So it seems like they would like it. I will post on the bug and offer assistance, failing a response i will build a -0ubuntu1.  I think it may close a couple of LP bugs that are open with it.
<jmarsden> stefanlsd: Sure.  If it has a new Debian maintainer, contact that maintainer by email too, maybe?
<stefanlsd> jmarsden: cool. will do
<SUNWjoejaxx> haha
<SUNWjoejaxx> i forgot how to upload to revu
<SUNWjoejaxx> hello rawler
<SUNWjoejaxx> bah
<SUNWjoejaxx> RainCT: *
<RainCT> SUNWjoejaxx: dput revu ..._source.changes
<SUNWjoejaxx> RainCT: yeah :) i just meant it has been a long time :P
<SUNWjoejaxx> wi Run
<SUNWjoejaxx> bah
<rawler> SUNWjoejaxx: hello.. (yes, late, I know)
<SUNWjoejaxx> :)
<SUNWjoejaxx> well that stinks
<SUNWjoejaxx> the software i was going to package is already in debian
<directhex> damn those debian people
<SUNWjoejaxx> haha
<ion_> Reducing the work you have to do, how dare they?
<SUNWjoejaxx> bah
<SUNWjoejaxx> not reducing
<SUNWjoejaxx> increasing
<SUNWjoejaxx> ;)
<SUNWjoejaxx> now i have to find another piece of software that i am interested in to package
<anirudh0> hi...i have a warning whenever i try running python scripts...pastebin here http://pastebin.com/m7672065e
<anirudh0> this happened recently...after i installed a python package from source..via python setup.py install..but this is about pytz, which is a std lib package..hence i was concerned
<anirudh0> is this the right place to ask?
<smallfoot-> please put Songbird, Flock or iFolder in repo
<jpds> smallfoot-: You are more than welcome to do it yourself.
<smallfoot-> im a noob, i cant do nothing
<jpds> !packguide | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<smallfoot-> i dont never understand nothing
<smallfoot-> but its like reading a big book, and you need be smart for it
<smallfoot-> im a dumbass
<jpds> Time to dig in and start a new adventure? :)
<smallfoot-> too difficult and long
<jpds> All good things take time.
<\sh> smallfoot-: another mozilla big package of source crap in our archives without a functioning security community? (re: songbird)
<smallfoot-> \sh, i have no idea
<Flannel> \sh: songbird isn't mozilla
<\sh> Flannel: it was developed on the mozilla codebase..
<\sh> Flannel: I just mention "XUL" ;)
<Flannel> \sh: it runs on XUL, sure, but I don't think its related to mozilla at all.
<afflux> \sh: ni ni ni :)
<\sh> Flannel: it is..;)
<\sh> afflux: lol
<Flannel> \sh: Got a link?
<smallfoot-> you could probably learn programming in less time than it takes to learn how to make a package
<smallfoot-> the wiki is overwhelming
<smallfoot-> its like reading a book
<\sh> Flannel: I'm just searching for the history...right now, which can be easily found is: "Songbird is a media player built on top of Mozilla's XULRunner framework."
<\sh> http://wiki.songbirdnest.com/Developer/Developer_Intro
<Flannel> smallfoot-: That's because there's a lot to know.  It's not undoable though.
<\sh> smallfoot-: that's wrong
<smallfoot-> Flannel, it needs to be simpler
<Flannel> \sh: Yeah, but using XUL and being created/associated with Mozilla are two different things.
<afflux> the about page reads: We give a thankful super-crazy double dag-nasty dirty-style squawk to the Mozilla Foundation, the VLC team, the SQLite dude and all the innovating free and open source software developers.
<\sh> Flannel: when songbird started, we didn't even have a common codebase for xulrunner these days...I think it was the time, when mozilla and firefox diverted totally...
<\sh> Types of APIs for Extending Songbird
<crimsun> ok, pedantry aside, what \sh is attempting to say is that there doesn't seem to be an active presence here in #ubuntu-motu caring for security issues related to all the code.
<\sh> "New functionality is generally implemented in extensions which are client-side installable add-ons.  Because we're built on Mozilla"
<Flannel> afflux: because they use XUL.  Unless you're implying that they also have people who work with sqlite and vlc
<crimsun> meaning "it would be nice to have songbird in Ubuntu, but someone is going to have to step up and make sure the security issues are handled in the Ubuntu package"
<\sh> crimsun: thx :) that was the real intention
<afflux> Flannel: hehe, right. I actually didn't intend to say anything with that quote ;)
<smallfoot-> how long does it take to make a package?
<\sh> between 5 minutes and >1week ,-)
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> there are over 500 software that needs be packaged
<\sh> smallfoot-: there is more :)
<crimsun> yeah, many more than 500.
<smallfoot-> ubuntu-motu should have a package marathon
<\sh> this wouldn't help anyone
<crimsun> then fund one.
<smallfoot-> im not bill gate
<crimsun> you don't have to be.
<\sh> a package == security, srus, people who are interested in those packages, a community who wants those software
<directhex> don't make a package you won't personally use.
<directhex> directhex's rule #1
<smallfoot-> why not?
<crimsun> smallfoot-: remember, it's a /team/ effort.  You're not expected to know everything.
<directhex> because if you won't use it, how can you say whether it's been done properly? where's the motivation to help fix problems, or track new versions?
<smallfoot-> please make package Flock, Songbird, iFolder
<crimsun> smallfoot-: why not be(come) a catalyst?
<directhex> the mozilla team is huge. needing to track security updates for flock is a terrifying idea
<smallfoot-> directhex, better old version than no version
<smallfoot-> crimsun, i dont know what is
<crimsun> smallfoot-: what is what?
<smallfoot-> crimsun, cataclyts
<\sh> mez made some packages these days for ifolder...it had issues regarding the license..afaik...I don't know how it is nowadays
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> wikipedia says is gpl
<GreySim> smallfoot-: Have you looked at getdeb.net for any of those packages? (Dunno if linking websites like that is allowed or discouraged, so sorry if so.)
<crimsun> getdeb is discouraged from within the confines of this channel.
<\sh> WIKIPEDIA IS NOT ALWAYS CORRECT, NEVER BE, AND NEVER WANTS TO BE CORRECT
<GreySim> crimsun: My apologies then, won't happen again.
<smallfoot-> GreySim, no, but i want them in official repo
<directhex> if it's on the internet, it's true!
<directhex> just look at boycottnovell.com!
<smallfoot-> i think so
<crimsun> GreySim: no need to apologise.  Just be aware of other developers' ... displeasure with that site.
 * directhex hides his unofficial repo behind a wooly mammoth
<GreySim> For what it's worth, I haven't had to use any of their packages in a release or two, and only a few PPA's for fast-moving projects.
 * \sh hunts directhex's mammoth and eats it ;)
<\sh> PPA...that reminds me, I have to write the release announcement of leonov ,-)
<directhex> in my defence, my repo is done with assistance from the debian and ubuntu packagers of the apps i include, and i'm pretty responsive to bug reports
<directhex> i should check my logs, i wonder how many people use it these days
 * \sh is harvesting youtube to get all kiss videos
<jpds> \sh: Using clive?
<\sh> jpds: no...
<\sh> jpds: using amarok and a small script which sends "search requests" to youtube
<jpds> \sh: Ah, okay.
 * \sh needs to write an addon to count the hits on most mentioned concert locations..like "Kiss Irvine  CA 1996"
 * directhex is pleasantly surprised by Banshee 1.2 as a media player
<smallfoot-> put frostwire in repo
<crimsun> smallfoot-: just a note:  it's likely more productive to file wishlist bug requests against 'Ubuntu' using bugs.launchpad.net
<smallfoot-> it already exis
<smallfoot-> flock been requested for over a eyar
<smallfoot-> nothing is done
<smallfoot-> frostwire been requsted loooong time ago, nothing happens
<crimsun> smallfoot-: have you considered helping packaging?  Asking here won't speed up the process.
<smallfoot-> i cant help, im a noob, and you have to read a 100000 page guide, its thicker than the bible
<jpds> smallfoot-: So, look at the videos.
<\sh> but the bible is totally wrong in things like packaging, really...no joke
<smallfoot-> there are videos?
<smallfoot-> at least bible have dragons and stuff
<crimsun> yes, there are videos.
<smallfoot-> oh
<\sh> on youtube actually
<\sh> just search for ubuntu developer channel
<smallfoot-> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6726522426109060914 oh that 56 minutes
<crimsun> http://www.youtube.com/ubuntudevelopers
<jpds> smallfoot-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Videos
<smallfoot-> ok
 * NCommander fights with barry
<azeem> bddebian: ?
<azeem> eh, bddebian?
<\sh> now ways..
<\sh> bddebian never fights
<azeem> dude, he's a marine
<james_w> smallfoot-: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
<\sh> azeem: so?
<james_w> smallfoot-: it looks like fta is working on it
<james_w> smallfoot-: you could join #ubuntu-mozillateam and see what you could do to help
<\sh> azeem: he's lazy, yes, but he doesn't fight ;)
<bddebian> I'm a pushover :)
<bddebian> HEY
<\sh> bddebian: sorrya..I'm a d*ck ,->
<\sh> damn..this release announcement gives me a headache
<\sh> bddebian: what do I need to do to make you writethis announcement?
<crimsun> \sh: ping me if you need someone to proof it.
<\sh> crimsun: the problem are not the facts..the problem is more the "intro"
<bddebian> \sh: Give me a brain transplant? :)
<\sh> it needs to rock it needs to shock...
<crimsun> "So you hate Web 2.0."
<\sh> bddebian: I think I'll have to force you to code python
<bddebian> heh
<\sh> crimsun: rock
<\sh> that's something
<crimsun> (yes, that's why we don't have ops here.)
<\sh> hmm?
<crimsun> nothing related to the announcement ;)
 * jpds whistles.
 * ScottK-laptop wonders about context.
<\sh> -ENOCONTEXTNEEDED
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<\sh> harhar
<\sh> crimsun: really thx...I just got the right song
<crimsun> \sh: anytime
<ScottK-laptop> Well clearly I need to work harder on my bug work.  I've filed 22 launchpad bugs in 15 days.  That's ~1.5 per day.  Nowhere near 5.
<\sh> crimsun: actually it was the very first song I decideded to use..but now I'm convinced
<\sh> crimsun: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=692DSE-M7Es <- this will be the intro ,-)
<directhex> erm, wtf. i count almost six thousand unique IPs pulling down Packages.gz from my repository in the month of july
<SUNWjoejaxx> directhex: haha lol
<SUNWjoejaxx> i wonder how many people use me as a perl mirror
<directhex> SUNWjoejaxx, that's for my own packaging though, not a mirror of anything
<\sh> damn...I was just to enter "pkginstall SUNWjoejaxx"
<directhex> who uses solaris-based systems without apt? O_o
<\sh> ,-)
<SUNWjoejaxx> \sh: rofl!
 * ScottK-laptop takes note of the state of his battery and shuts down ....
<emgent> heya
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, congrats!!
<jmarsden> How can I enable rebuilding manpages in a package that has a Makefile.in with a line such as   @ENABLE_REGENERATE_MAN_TRUE@README: pam_limits.8.xml limits.conf.5.xml    in it?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: thanks
<jmarsden> I updated a .xml file, the manpages are not getting updated by default...
 * \sh goes to bed...
<jpds> g'nacht \sh
#ubuntu-motu 2008-08-03
<crimsun> bddebian: dude, 493512?
<crimsun> bddebian: ;-)
<bddebian> Like that one? :)
<crimsun> well, I suppose it could be worse...
<crimsun> bzr init
<crimsun> sigh, sloppy focus
<ion_> git init
<directhex> hg init
<jmarsden> How can I enable rebuilding manpages in a package that has a Makefile.in with a line such as   @ENABLE_REGENERATE_MAN_TRUE@README: pam_limits.8.xml limits.conf.5.xml    in it?  I edited the XML file to fix a documentation bug, but it isn't recreating the manpage for me...
<crimsun> bddebian: patch attached.  Comments?
 * NCommander finally has his crackberry working as a modem with Linux
<ScottK> NCommander: Up for a REVU feature request?
 * ScottK has harrassed his teenagers and poured some Scotch, so time to see about some coding.
<ion_> Your teenagers like scotch?
<ScottK> No.  That was for me.
<ion_> I’m sure it’s a fine way to get them off your back, so you can code in peace.
<ScottK> Actually I let them try a nice peaty single malt once.
<ScottK> They don't want Scotch any more.
<ScottK> I just love blog posts where they assume you care so much about whatever their project is they need to provide absolutely no context.
<ScottK> http://www.vuntz.net/journal/2008/08/03/482-leaking-information-about-boston-summit-2008 in this case.
<ScottK> I understand he's some Gnome guy, but that's it.
<crimsun> not a ding against Vincent, but I fear sometimes we get a bit too self-important.
<elky> gnome people are especially good at this
<ScottK> I understand he has a really big hat, but that's about all I know about him.
<ScottK> I've lived in Texas, so I don't hold hats like that against people.
<crimsun> how true ;)
<ScottK> Just filed my 2nd Launchpad bug of the day.
<ScottK> So I'm now above my 1.5 average, but no where near the 5-a-day I'm supposed to be aiming for.
<nxvl> ScottK: i think doc-base should be updated also
<nxvl> ScottK: since lintian raises some errors with the lasted version of it
<ScottK> nxvl: ENOCONTEXT
<ScottK> nxvl: Are you picking up on a conversation we were having previously?
<nxvl> ScottK: i've just have problems with one of them since i didn't found the section it was pointing to in my local version of it
<ScottK> Ah.  Is this related to the Debian Policy backport?
<nxvl> yup
<ScottK> That's the context I was lacking.
<elky> nxvl, do you use gnome by any chance?
 * elky ducks
<nxvl> ScottK: exactly
<nxvl> elky: define "by any chance"
<elky> nxvl, by any chance that it may form a case in point to my previous comment.
<ScottK> elky: He's Peruvian.
 * nxvl reads log
<ScottK> ;-)
<elky> ScottK, im not sure how to explain it, to be honest.
<elky> but by all means, suggest ;)
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> yes i use gnome
<elky> ScottK, case in point.
 * elky does too, and is notoriously terrible at providing context
<ScottK> Ah.
<wgrant> ScottK: I filed 15 LP bugs two days ago. And 9 the day before.
 * elky stops trolling
 * wgrant throws Ultamatix at elky.
<ScottK> wgrant: Kewl.
<wgrant> linux.com's article was wonderful.
 * elky sets wgrant's face on fire.
<wgrant> Ow.
 * ScottK stomps on wgrant's face to put the fire out.
<ScottK> Just trying to help.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<ScottK> You're welcome.
 * ScottK thinks he smells chicken cooking.
<ScottK> Oh, nevermind.
<Hobbsee> dear flash, please FOAD.  thankyou.
 * ScottK suddenly wonders why Launchpad doesn't use Flash.  It seems like a perfect match.
<crimsun> dear -motu.  Please don't abuse the Flash highlight and make me frown.
<crimsun> ;)
<nxvl> wooohooo \o/
<nxvl> p.u.c will we open for community people also!
<nxvl> emgent: Thank you!!
<emgent> np nxvl :)
<emgent> thanks to Mark!
<crimsun> community being members of ~motu and ~ubuntu-core-dev?
<wgrant> Woah.
<emgent> no
<Hobbsee> crimsun: please make firefox not crash whenever i'm loading a page.
<wgrant> Where was this announced?
<ScottK> crimsun: Yes.
<emgent> ~members too.
<ScottK> On emgent's blog.
<emgent> wgrant: planet
<wgrant> Urgh.
<emgent> :D
<crimsun> wow, that's nice
<wgrant> I'm not sure that's a good idea.
<elky> ugh... this will not end well
<wgrant> As a lot of ~ubuntumembers are technically clueless.
<ScottK> We already have PPAs, this can hardly be worse.
<wgrant> Others distros don't have that sort of thing.
<crimsun> sweet, I'll put lolcats in mine!
<elky> ScottK, only now *everyone* can recommend their PPAs on the planet
<ScottK> They could do that already.
<nxvl> wgrant: yep, i still don't understand how elmo accepted it, but it's decided
<elky> theemahn could promote his ppa on the planet already... oh right... he didnt even use a ppa....
<ScottK> Personally I think they ought to turn the PPAs off until they're signed, but that's just me.
<wgrant> nxvl: I'm very surprised.
<wgrant> ScottK: Mhm.
 * wgrant applauds emgent.
<elky> it's not even april fools day
<nxvl> also elmo being a debian sysadmin also, and knowing the nightmare it is
<elky> nxvl, elmo will be sitting back waiting for the 'change it back' screams
<nxvl> ScottK: how signed?
<crimsun> there's likely a lot of sandboxing going on.
<wgrant> nxvl: Like the primary archive.
<nxvl> oh
<wgrant> nxvl: So I can't spoof your DNS and push my packages to your system
<nxvl> that would be awesome
<emgent> wgrant: :)
<nxvl> or provide some mechanism to download the gpg key
<wgrant> nxvl: There is no GPG key. That's the problem.
<nxvl> i even have problems installing my packages since my system doesn't recognize my gpg key
<ScottK> OK.  That's four.  One more and I've met my quota.
<nxvl> wgrant: actually it shows me my fingerprint IIRC
<crimsun> meaning you hadn't merged it into the keyring?
<nxvl> but i can be wrong
<wgrant> nxvl: Not on your PPA, no.
<ScottK> Shouldn't take long.
<nxvl> ScottK: 4 what?
<ScottK> 4 launchpad bugs filed today.
<wgrant> ScottK: I thought that too, but failed to make it to 20 in a day.
<ScottK> I'm trying to do 5-a-day with Launchpad.
<ScottK> 19 is still pretty impressive.
<ScottK> The really depressing part is fix every bug and it'll still suck.
<ScottK> You can't bug fix your way to a good design.
<nxvl> oh ok
<wgrant> It helps, a bit.
<crimsun> but you sure can inflate your karma!
<nxvl> i'm fixing a LOT of pbuilder bugs
<nxvl> also i have just added a --build-twice-in-a-row option
<crimsun> although I find it amusing that bzr work pretty much explodes one's karma
<nxvl> but i'm still fighting with doc-base
<ScottK> nxvl: Thanks for build-twice-in-a-row.  That'll be a big help.
<ScottK> crimsun: Of course.
<nxvl> ScottK: actually it was a quick and easy hack
<ScottK> distro bug work counts almost nothing and distro uploads not at all.
<nxvl> :D
 * nxvl loves shell script
<ScottK> As usual, it's easy to see where Launchpad development priority is.
<tacone> nxvl: is there any activity anywhere around ucsa ?
<crimsun> n-m makes me frown.  When I say don't roam, I mean it, but you're like a bellicose child.
<nxvl> tacone: yep, packaging config-model
<nxvl> tacone: waiting for augeas-perl to be synced to ubuntu
<nxvl> and raphink being a machine writing lenses
 * nxvl HUGS rawler 
<nxvl> err
 * nxvl HUGS raphink 
<tacone> nxvl: apart from your honorous efforts, is there a mailing list, a forum or some place where people talk about it ?
<nxvl> tacone: about augeas, config-model or ucsa?
<nxvl> i think ucsa will end being config-model
<tacone> I have no clue of what config-model is
<nxvl> with some configurations for ubuntu specific things
<tacone> I meant about ucsa in general.
<nxvl> tacone: is a Blessing Aerosol
<nxvl> tacone: well, -server ml will be the right place
<ScottK> Oops.  That's 6.
<tacone> nxvl: nice to know ubuntu servers need Aereosol. So it's only you and raphink for now, and you coordinate your efforts on the server ml ?
<tacone> ScottK: it's 6 only in 1/24 of the world
<ScottK> So, here I am finally on the Launchpad page I wanted after only an hour and filing 5 bugs.
<nxvl> tacone: actually raphink is doing he's work on augeas, not specificaly on ucsa
<nxvl> tacone: he's helping ucsa with his work, but it's not specific to it
<nxvl> so we coordinate it on the augeas ML
<emgent> uhm..
 * nxvl is starting to hate doc-base
<nxvl> emgent: btw, i have started translating motu-videos to spanish, why don't you make the same for italian?
<emgent> i'm not in ubuntu it loco.
<ScottK> So?
<emgent> anyway i sent mail some week ago to italian translater.
<emgent> (when i saw daniel mail)
<nxvl> emgent: and why did you need on ubuntu it loco to do it, you are in MOTU Community, and that's what matters
<nxvl> s/on/to be on/
<nxvl> i'm in peruvian loco team, but not part of ubuntu-es
<emgent> yeah it`s true, but it loco translater working to it
<nxvl> but i speak spanish, i'm part of the MOTU community and i want to make it easy for more people to jump in
<nxvl> so i did it
<nxvl> emgent: i make the video again
<emgent> subtitles ?
<nxvl> emgent: that means take a camera and put my face on the video explaining everything
<emgent> lol understand :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: nice effort
<emgent> heya Hobbsee :)
<ScottK> I think that's 29 in two weeks.  None marked invalid so far.
<wgrant> ScottK: How many triaged?
<Hobbsee> hi emgent
<Hobbsee> wgrant: close to none, probably
<ScottK> 6
<wgrant> About half of mine were triaged within a day or two, which seems to support my theory that they work faster if you drown them.
<Hobbsee> hah
<emgent> na paralis!
<emgent> ops, wrong window -.-
<nxvl> ScottK: i have just send the patch for twice-in-a-row to bts if you want to take a look at it and test
<nxvl> ScottK: i will apreciate feedback
<ScottK> nxvl: Link me the bug and I'll try and look at it.  I'm currently fading, so it won't be tonight.
<nxvl> ScottK: i'm on holidays, so i have no hurry :D
 * nxvl searches the link
<nxvl> ScottK: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=493538
<ubottu> Debian bug 493538 in pbuilder "Please add --build-twice-in-a-row option" [Wishlist,Open]
<ScottK> Thanks.
<nxvl> ScottK: and debdiff on Bug #254305 if you want to sponsor it
<nxvl> :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254305 in pbuilder "pbuilder 0.181ubuntu3 is not lintian clean" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254305
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> now to sleep tomorrow i need to wake up early to fo to adventure island
<nxvl> read you!
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Was that sarcasm in 254333?
<ScottK> I'm very tired, so I can't tell just now.
<wgrant> ScottK: That's the way you're meant to do it, and I can't see that changing.
<wgrant> Although it makes little sense.
<ScottK> wgrant: I don't care if it's designed to show me irrelevant stuff.  I'd still rather it stop.
<wgrant> ScottK: Please wait while some LP reeducators arrive at your home.
<ScottK> Yeah, fortunately none of them live near here.
<ScottK> This is unlike the SELinux upstream people I was seriously annoying during Hardy (trying to avoid a permanent fork from Debian).
<ScottK> Their office is 20 minutes from my house.
<emgent> lol
<wgrant> Heh.
<ScottK> "I care more about not forking from Debian than I do if it works and so I"ll just upload it as is if I don't hear back." proved to be a powerful motivator.
<jonfore_> I'm curious about the Bug tracker...what do the status' mean? ex. - Confirmed, Triaged...
<jonfore_> anyone?
<Flannel> jonfore_: You'd be better off asking in #ubuntu-bugs, but confirmed means the bug has been confirmed, Triaged means its successfully undergone triage (correct bookkeeping information on the bug, right package, etc)
<VladimirMelo> anyone can help me?
<VladimirMelo> I'm getting a pbuilder error
<VladimirMelo> when applying patches
<ScottK> Not if you don't pastebin the error somewhere were we can see it, no.
<VladimirMelo> ok
<lifeless> ScottK: triple negative FTW
<ScottK> Some people say negativity is my speciality.
<VladimirMelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33536/
<VladimirMelo> I was trying to create a liferea deb
<VladimirMelo> updating...
<ScottK> Your problem is here: applying patch 02_upstream_fix_crash_on_quit_when_updating to ./ ... failed.
<ScottK> That patch doesn't apply.
<VladimirMelo> yeah
<ScottK> Are you trying to package a new version?
<VladimirMelo> yes
<VladimirMelo> what I should do?
<ScottK> Odds are something changed with the code in that part of the package.
<ScottK> Have you used dpatch-edit-patch before?
<VladimirMelo> ScottK: no
<ScottK> You want to learn about that.  See man dpatch-edit-patch.
<ScottK> You'll also want to look at the code in the new upstream to see if the patch is still needed.
<VladimirMelo> ScottK: I tried to do the same with pidgin and got the same trouble
<VladimirMelo> ok
<ScottK> If the patch is no longer needed, you can remove it from debian/patches and debian/patches/00list, and say so in debian/changelog.
<VladimirMelo> ScottK: that's OK :)
<VladimirMelo> ScottK: thanks
<coolbhavi> hello I am getting an error with requestsync command: http://pastebin.com/d1cedae7f
<punkrockguy318> Hey, the project that i've been working on has just put together a major release that I'd like to see get updated in Ubuntu.  Who can I talk to about this?
<stefanlsd> punkrockguy318: best thing would be to contribute it yourself - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<punkrockguy318> my package is already in ubuntu
<punkrockguy318> it's just the first update in about four years or so
<crimsun> file a bug against the source package and include the necessary information
<punkrockguy318> crimsun: alright
<punkrockguy318> crimsun: done
<txwikinger> Must a sync request be confirmed by a MOTU before it goes to the archive admin?
<RAOF> Yes
<txwikinger> ok thanks
<coolbhavi> hello http://pastebin.com/d18beec2d error please help
<Iulian> Lutin: Done, thanks for telling me.
<geser> coolbhavi: re your first problem with requestsync: the correct use here would be "requestsync --lp -s clamfs intrepid"
<geser> coolbhavi: and for the second problem (with the mail) you need help from LP devs
<coolbhavi> Ok..
<coolbhavi> geser, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/41081
<stefanlsd> What do we do with these messages - dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: dependency on libfontconfig.so.1 could be avoided if "debian/gpa/usr/bin/gpa" were not uselessly linked against it (they use none of its symbols)- log bug upstream?
<RAOF> stefanlsd: You can deal with this (at least) two ways - you can remove the symptom by passing something like "--as-needed" to gcc, or you can fix the .pc file to only include libs that are actually necessary.
<RAOF> The latter probably requires upstream participation, yes.
<stefanlsd> RAOF: is it any reason to stop the inclusion of a package?
<RAOF> Absolutely not.
<stefanlsd> kk. thanks
<RAOF> That warning will be triggered on a significant fraction of the archive.
<AnAnt> is Matvey Kozhev here ?
<geser> AnAnt: looks like Sikon/LucidFox is not here right now
<Iulian> Would anyone like to ack some sync requests?
<geser> Iulian: which ones?
<mgolisch> heya are there any guidelines on packaging python software?
<mgolisch> its one main script and severall files holding classes the script uses
<mgolisch> what would be the right way to package this?
<Iulian> geser: See private.
<MrKanister> Hello
<Iulian> Hi
<gnomefreak> ScottK: didnt we pull flash 10 from Hardy backports?
<MrKanister> I'v a question about REVU: Some say the Distribution in the Changelog has to "hardy", some others say it has to be "intrpid"...so whats correct now?
<stefanlsd> mgolisch: Have a look in the wiki for the last openweek sessions. If i remember, one of them was specifically for packing python
<mgolisch> ok will have a look
<Iulian> MrKanister: Intrepid
<geser> MrKanister: it has to be always the current development version, which is currently intrepid
<MrKanister> That's what I thought....it makes more sense, but I was unsure. Thank you two :)
<cyberix> Where should dh_testdir and dh_testroot be used?
<Iulian> geser: Thanks
<stefanlsd> How do i build a .deb after making my .dsc. should i be looking at pdebuild?
<persia> stefanlsd: Either pbuilder or sbuild.
<stefanlsd> persia: thanks. will try sbuild
<persia> stefanlsd: Do you use LVM?
<stefanlsd> persia: yeah
<persia> In that case, you might find the mk-sbuild-lv script in ubuntu-dev-tools will do almost everything for you.
<stefanlsd> mm. i think i need to go thru the pbuilder docs to understand it better.
<persia> stefanlsd: Hrm?  Why the pbuilder docs if you are using sbuild?
<stefanlsd> persia: wb - well, im thinking if i can just open and check stuff after i've used pbuilder, i dont need to go and make .debs.  I just really wanna check stuff is in the right place...
<persia> stefanlsd: You want to make .debs: it's the easiest way to check things.
<persia> Whether you use pbuilder or sbuild is up to you.  sbuild is considered slightly harder to set up, requires more allocation of disk space, and is slightly faster.
<persia> pbuilder is a little easier to set up, requires less disk space, and differs from the environment on the buildds a little more than sbuild.
<stefanlsd> persia: if i have pbuilder already. will that just work, or do i need pdebuild - which is like 300mb
<persia> stefanlsd: That's not a question I can answer: I've never used pbuilder.
<stefanlsd> persia: k :)
<geser> Iulian: clisp FTBFS (see my comment on the bug for the failure)
<yannick> Hello, is the PPA service down?
<persia> yannick: You'll do better to ask in #launchpad
<yannick> ok, thanks
<stefanlsd> What would be the best way to test if things like the .desktop file and icon files are done correctly?  I have used desktop-file-validate on the .desktop file.
<persia> stefanlsd: desktop-file-validate tries to verify that the file is correct in format, but doesn't check function.  For a test of function, you need to load it in a menuing front-end.  The standard means to do so is to install a .deb including the required files.
<persia> Note that you'll need to be running a system with a xdg-compliant menu system (e.g. GNOME, KDE, Xfce)
<stefanlsd> persia: ok. yeah. thats why i wanted to make the deb and try install it and see what happens :0
<persia> stefanlsd: For which you'll want to become familiar with sbuild or pbuilder :)
<stefanlsd> persia: yeah. thanks running standard gnome
<stefanlsd> persia: kk. thanks. doing it now
<Iulian> geser: It builds fine here - i386
<Iulian> No idea why it FTBFS on amd.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: if it's your bug i commented on, no.
<cyberix> I'm working on a package that will contain python bindings for a C library that has already been packaged.
<cyberix> the upstream package contains some simple C code and has a setup.py script which compiles the C code and installs everything to a directory
<cyberix> How should I divide my packaging rules between the different targets in rules file?
<Iulian> OT: Is anyone here good at making icons?
 * Iulian needs one for http://live.gnome.org/PaperBox
<cyberix> No, they are at #tango
<persia> Iulian: An icon from scratch, or an icon from some random images that already exist?
<Iulian> persia: From scratch because I cannot see anything that can help in the source package. It's a program that lets you view your ebooks, text docs etc.
<persia> Iulian: Ah.  You might try #ubuntu-art then.
<Iulian> Ok
<Iulian> persia: It has +i, I must be invited to join it.
<mouz> Iulian: I have had success asking for there help on their mailing list
<mouz> *their help
<jpds> Iulian: #ubuntu-artwork
<jpds> It's a forwarding channel.
<jpds> According to /msg ChanServ info #ubuntu-art
<Iulian> jpds: Thanks
<persia> Iulian: I'm sorry: I didn't mean to send you to the wrong place.
<Iulian> persia: No problem!
<emgent> moin
<Iulian> Hey emgent
<mgolisch> does ppa.ubuntu.com support other upload methods than ftp?
<DktrKranz> mgolisch, IIRC no
<mgolisch> ok
<mgolisch> ftp needs more than one port right?
<mgolisch> i have no direct internet connection
<\sh> mgolisch: nope
<mgolisch> damn
<\sh> mgolisch: passive mode of ftp doesn't need a port 20
<StevenK> It still requires two active connections
<mgolisch> but it would require that my client can do outgoing connection on other ports right?
<\sh> aeh one to the server (21) and one back (>1024) but this is normal tcp behaviour
<mgolisch> which is not the case
<StevenK> \sh: No, two seperate connections. High port -> 21, and High port client -> high port server for passive or high port client -> 20
<mgolisch> i only have a http proxy and a ssh server which i can use to forward localports to some remotehost:port
<mgolisch> i guess that wont work for ftp
<laga> you could upload from the the ssh server?
<laga> s/the//
<mgolisch> yeah i could do that
<\sh> StevenK: ah yes :)
<mgolisch> do the gpg keys need to be imported there too? for dput to work?
<mgolisch> or does it not do anything with the gpg keys?
<StevenK> mgolisch: dput will verify the signature is valid, and then upload.
<StevenK> mgolisch: The server then checks your key is in the keyring
<mgolisch> damn maybe ill just wait for my dsl line to get fixed
<mgolisch> might be easier
<mgolisch> :)
<Laney> geser: Hey, what do you want to do about nepenthes?
<geser> Laney: first I want to reach soren and ask about the dropped libipq_pic.a in iptables-dev. Once it's back again, one could think about adding the iptables-dev build-dependency again.
<Laney> geser: Is that build-dep all it needs? Or patches to configure too?
<geser> Laney: I don't know what the DD do, to disable it
<Laney> ok
<geser> Laney: it's also need a small patch to link against libipq_pic.a (see the old Ubuntu changes)
<Laney> Yep, I saw that. Just thought we'd go with the DD. But if we want to keep the PIC stuff then that's cool too
<geser> Laney: It depends if libipq_pic.a comes back again (nepenthes needed it in the past and perlipq still needs it to build on AMD64)
<Laney> geser: OK, maybe after you've talked to soren then you can decide what to do ;)
<geser> Laney: if you prefer I can upload the current changes now and add back iptables-dev later
<Laney> geser: It's up to you. Perhaps figure out how long it'll take and then upload now if there's going to be a longish delay, or otherwise wait?
<geser> Laney: I guess I'll upload now as soren seems to be away since a few days
<Laney> OK, sounds good
<devfil> asac: I've tested all rdepends of xulrunner as you requested
<slytherin> geser: I have filed bug for the openjdk problem. Do you have any idea how to debug it?
<geser> slytherin: Hi, no idea
<geser> slytherin: have you some time to inspect the libjboss-cache1-java FTBFS? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16481939/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.libjboss-cache1-java_1.4.1.SP9-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> does perhaps jbossas4 need a new interation where some jars are included again?
<slytherin> geser: exactly, but this openjdk problem is blocking that.
<geser> argh
<geser> slytherin: I tried installing openjdk-6-jre-headless inside my intrepid pbuilder and it installs successfully (I'm on AMD64)
<geser> can you reproduce this problem?
<slytherin> geser: I am checking. I have just changed build dependency from java-gcj-compat-dev to default-jdk-builddep and changed JAVA_HOME accordingly
<persia> Which bug number is this?
<slytherin> persia: bug 254221
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254221 in openjdk-6 "VM initialization error when install openjdk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254221
<slytherin> geser: I am not able to reproduce the error today.
<persia> Hmmm.  For amd64, I can install openjdk-6-jre-headless, but I get a bug error when I try to run `java`.  For i386 and lpia, I get dependency issues: segfault during openjdk-6-jre-headless install (these chroots are on an amd64 host)
<persia> s/bug/bus/
<sebner> joaopinto: really sure that I can takeover coverfinder?
<mgolisch> is there something special i have to do to make my packages show up in my ppa?
<mgolisch> dput seems to have uploaded the package but the archive is still not there
<mgolisch> did i do something wrong?
<persia> mgolisch: You may want to ask in #launchpad: there was talk of something having issues earlier.
<Lutin> crimsun: ping about a change you made on trang (GCJFLAGS = -O0)
<Hobbsee> persia: it's dead.
<StevenK> persia: Do those chroots have /proc mounted?
<slytherin> geser: I am getting problem again. It is either memory problem or something related to have gcj and openjdk installed simultaneously in the chroot.
<geser> slytherin: does keeping java-gcj-compat-dev for now work? so we could get the boot-strapping finished and change to openjdk later once the problems are solved?
<slytherin> geser: that doesn't make a difference. I was having problem even when java-gcj-compat-dev was there. Then it worked with openjdk and I am having problem again.
<geser> :(
<slytherin> geser: The difference I have made is I added some build dependencies to proceed. Let me check if any of those deendencies specifically depend on gcj
<slytherin> I mean java-gcj-compat
<slytherin> geser: I am bit confused, why does default-jdk-builddep depend on java-gcj-compat-dev?
<geser> slytherin: wasn't the -builddep variant for those packages which still build a -gcj variant? so it make sense that it installs gcj
<slytherin> geser: I guess then I don't need it. I only need default-jdk
<geser> slytherin: yes, AFAIK you only need default-jdk-builddep when you build <package>-gcj
<geser> slytherin: I was about to look at your libpdfbox-java debdiff: should I change it there too to just default-jdk?
<slytherin> geser: yes.
<slytherin> geser: I am tired, still getting same error. :-(
<crimsun> Lutin: pong, was from Debian IIRC
<persia> StevenK: They do
<geser> slytherin: hmm, for what's worth: I've tried to rebuild the current jbossas4 package and it still builds
<slytherin> geser: I am doing all this on my dad's laptop. I will do it on my machine tomorrow when I return to my work place.
<geser> I've seen doko doing several rebuild for openjdk and the FTBFS list doesn't show many -java packages
<persia> geser: On amd64?  Do you have an 1386 chroot?
<geser> persia: on amd64, I didn't create a i386 intrepid pbuilder yet (no need till now)
<geser> slytherin: have you anything that I could try here?
<slytherin> geser: Nope. I think I will continue tomorrow. Have to go now.
<geser> slytherin: ok
<joaopinto> sebner, yes
<Lutin> crimsun: doesn't seem to be in debian anymore, do you think it's useful to kkep it ? it's the only delta remaining
<ScottK> gnomefreak: We did.
<gnomefreak> ScottK: thanks
<crimsun> Lutin: no, it's not worth retaining.  Sync it.
<ScottK> The version number is still there, but it's the part after really that's the real version.
<Lutin> crimsun: thanks
<persia> Hrm.  I'm getting a lot of "untrusted packages" warnings on a hardy system.  Is there something funny with keys?
<ScottK> Are these sounrce packages?
<ScottK> urgh ... source ...
<persia> ScottK: No.  Binary packages.
<ScottK> Hmmm.  No, I don't see that.
<persia> OK.  My config then.  Thanks for the verification.
<ScottK> That or your DNS cache is poisoned (probably not, but worth considering)/
<persia> Quite possibly.  My provider is vulnerable.
<Mez> are we in a freeze atm ?
<persia> Mez: Only import freeze
<Mez> hmmles... why would something show as uploaded in LP, but not be in the archives?
<ScottK> in New maybe?
<persia> Mez: Source not published?  After how long?
<Mez> persia, binary not published...
<persia> Mez: Check the build history: there are all sorts of reasons that could happen.
<Mez> PUBLISHED: Intrepid  pocket Release  in component main  and section web
<Mez> ah feck
<Mez> FTBFS
<ScottK> That would be another possibility.
<Mez> Yeah, needs to be given back
<geser> Mez: which package?
<Mez> php5
<geser> Mez: you need a core-dev for that (or a build admin)
<Mez> geser, I know...
<geser> Hobbsee: have you time to help Mez?
<Mez> geser, I've already /msg'd her
<geser> good
<Hobbsee> geser: core devs can't do givebacks
<Hobbsee> unless they're buildd admins too, of course
<Hobbsee> archive admins can't, either.
<geser> Hobbsee: so it's enough to be a MOTU to do give-backs for universe, but you need to be a build admin to give-back packages in main?
<Hobbsee> geser: can MOTU's do givebacks for universe now?
<geser> Hobbsee: at least I could do it the last time I needed it
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> i don't know - maybe the main people can do it.
<Hobbsee> i've not heard any talk about it
<Hobbsee> and of course, i wouldn't see the change.
<jpds> I was under the impression that everyone can give-back, assuming they're in motu or ubuntu-core-dev
<ScottK> Mez: You want all the php5 builds in Intrepid retried?
<ScottK> (Yes, core-dev can do that).
<ScottK> Mez: If so, why is it going to work the 2nd time?
<geser> ScottK: looking at the build log, it should work now because libltdl7-dev is now in main
<ScottK> Hobbsee: If I understand the terms correctly, he wants a retry of a failed build, not a give-back of one that worked.
<ScottK> Trying i386
<stefanlsd> I've built a new the gpa version from upstream. Do i just upload the debdiff to the bug? who do i subscribe?
<Laney> stefanlsd: Upload the .diff.gz and subscribe the appropriate sponsors queue
<stefanlsd> Laney: how do i know who the appropriate sponsors queue would be?
<Laney> package in {uni,multi}verse: ubuntu-universe-sponsors. main/restricted: ubuntu-main-sponsors
<stefanlsd> Laney: aah. kk. thanks.
<Mez> ScottK, Hobbsee has already flipped the magic switches :) she knows what I meant - it failed to build cause of an uninstallable dependency. Which now works.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Heya \sh.
<ScottK> I made a comment on your Leonov release schedule ...
<sebner> \sh: congratulations ;)
<emgent> sebner: walcome back! :)
<emgent> s/walcome/welcome/
<sebner> emgent: thx ^^
<geser> sebner: Hi, how was your vacation?
<sebner> geser: yeah was nice. Though I'm here since wednesday :P
<jpds> sebner: How was your beauty sleep?
<sebner> jpds: It was so great that if I would send you a picture of me now you would get blind :P
<stefanlsd> firefox keeps crashing trying to attach a debdiff. heh
<emma> :)
 * ScottK hands https://help.launchpad.net/BugTrackerEmailInterface to stefanlsd
<stefanlsd> hehe. thanks. got it working.  had to click new session, instead of restart
<stefanlsd> Anyone mind just giving this a glance before i subscribe u-u-s? - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpa/+bug/160751     (new to this)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160751 in gpa "gpa: new upstream version 0.7.6 available" [Wishlist,In progress]
 * ScottK files another launchpad bug.
<sebner> ScottK: another, another, another :)
<Mez> is there a quick way to automatically test all the packages for dependencies that cant be installed?
<ScottK> sebner: I got my 5 yesterday, so I'm happy.
<sebner> ScottK: hrhr :)
<ScottK> Not kidding.
<sebner> ScottK and his crusage against LP :P
<chesteroni> hello :-)
<ScottK> sebner: I just think we should have good tools.
<sebner> ScottK: good = open? :P
<ScottK> Good == does the job well.
<chesteroni> I just found something that looks like an error in package python-xml (package is lacking some important modules present in tarball)
<stefanlsd> im pretty impressed with LP
<chesteroni> Is it a good place to ask what is really wrong ?
<ScottK> The fact that it's not open limits my ability to affect that.
<sebner> ScottK: kk ;)
<ScottK> chesteroni: Sure.
<ScottK> chesteroni: Keep in mind that the python-xml package we have is only meant to provide things not provided by Python itself (much of python-xml was incorporated into Python in python2.4.
<ScottK> )
<chesteroni> so my problem ist very simple to reproduce: I need to use Canonicalization module (c14n) from PyXML
<geser> Mez: something like "apt-cache unmet -i"?
<chesteroni> from xml.dom.ext import Canonicalize
<chesteroni> that's all - it doesn't work because python do not know what is 'ext'
<chesteroni> ext is availavle in PyXML tarball and after manual installation it works, but I couldn't force python to run it without manual installing
<ScottK> OK.
<Mez> geser, sort of...
<ScottK> chesteroni: I'm looking at it.
<chesteroni> ok, thanks ScottK :-)
<ScottK-laptop> chesteroni: I think I have the solution for you.
<ScottK-laptop> In Hardy we moved the old python-xml functions out of the default path so they wouldn't be used in place of the ones provided by Python.
<ScottK-laptop> This works for me ...
<ScottK-laptop> import sys
<ScottK-laptop> sys.path.append('/usr/lib/python%s/site-packages/oldxml' % sys.version[:3])
<ScottK-laptop> from xml.dom.ext import Canonicalize
<ScottK-laptop> chesteroni: Would that solve your problem?
<chesteroni> I'm looking but it might be possible that manual installation changed environment conditions and made the answer unreliable
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  If you want stuff from the old python-xml that's, I think, pretty well the way to do it.
<ScottK-laptop> FYI, I borrowed that from the pyslide package.
<Mez> geser, nope, that doesnt exactly show what I'm looking for - it doesnt tell me for example, that
<Mez>   freetds-dev: Depends: libct4 (= 0.82-3) but it is not going to be installed
<Mez>                Depends: libsybdb5 (= 0.82-3) but it is not going to be installed
<chesteroni> ok, ScottK - it works, but I'm not sure, that is the solution (because of installation of the tarball). Anyway - why i needed to append my path, when e.g. from xml.dom import minidom works fine ?
<ScottK> The python-xml functions that were incorporated in Python itself in 2.4 are available on the normal path (and you don't need python-xml installed).  Those that weren't need the non-standard patch and the python-xml package.
<chesteroni> well - that's what I don't understand - they need the non-standard path... but installing the tarball does not force me to change the path.
<chesteroni> Anyway - I am totally lame in packaging system so forgive me my ignorance :)
<ScottK> The path changes are part of the Ubuntu packaging of python-xml.
<ScottK> The problem is that python-xml is pretty unmaintained and so where something exists in Python itself you'd really rather not use the older python-xml version.
 * ScottK goes AFK for a while ...
<sebner> joaopinto: mind telling me something about your patches for coverfinder?
<joaopinto> hum, let me check them
<joaopinto> sebner, not much to say, adds a missing header, and a format string as expected by the function
<sebner> joaopinto: noticed during testing the application?
<joaopinto> during compile time on intrepid, gcc4.3
<joaopinto> actually I forgot to send them upstream
<joaopinto> or maybe I did.. hum need to review my sent mails :P
<sebner> joaopinto: because /here it's building without problems ;)
<joaopinto> well, did you got warnings ? eventually I had different cflags and warnings were treated as errors
<sebner> joaopinto: have to check again. but if sent them upstream it's good. need to patch also the .desktop file though
<joaopinto> can someone review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=amoebax ? Thanks
<NCommander> sebner, what are you trying to build?
<sebner> NCommander: nothing, why? O_o
<NCommander> sebner, oh ...
 * NCommander hides
<sebner> NCommander: lol, nvm ;)
<NCommander> sebner, so what's up?
<sebner> NCommander: nothing, I'm just taking over a package on revu and asked for what the patches in it are
<NCommander> sebner, I was trying to find an advocate for my package
<NCommander> sebner, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pangomm
<sebner> NCommander: sry, I'm not (yet) a motu :P
<NCommander> d'oh
<NCommander> ScottK, ping?
<sebner> NCommander: norsetto gave to a big list to work on ;)
<NCommander> sebner, its mostly questions that have already been resolved
<ScottK> NCommander: Pong
<NCommander> ScottK, mind I can torture^W bug you for looking at a package?
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I can give it a quick look.  No promised on a detailed scrub.
<NCommander> ScottK, well, I need to upload another revision so hold on
<joaopinto> the mandvd package on revu is abandoned, can a user dput over an existing package from another user ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<joaopinto> ok, I will pick it up once amoebax gets accepted
<stefanlsd> how long does it take "normally" for u-u-s to check out a diff...
<ScottK> It varies.  Normally a few days.  Dunno how backup up it is right now.
<stefanlsd> oh ok.  are community members on u-u-s or canonical employees. or both?
<geser> every MOTU can sponsor from the u-u-s queue
<stefanlsd> ok. once you are a member of the MOTU team?
<ScottK> Any MOTU can sponsor.
<ScottK> If you're on the team you can unsubscribe stuff from the team if it's not ready.
<laga> is motu-sru still alive?
<ScottK> That's really the only difference.
<ScottK> laga: Yes, just with some fewer members.
<bobbo> stefanlsd: the sponsorship queue is quite slow this cycle, i have a couple of bugfixes that have been siting there for 3+ weeks
<geser> ScottK: do you know who from motu-sru is currently most active? I still wait for a comment from motu-sru.
<ScottK> geser: It's been mostly dtkranz (that's not his IRC nick, but it's close).
<sebner> ScottK: dktrkranz :P
<Laney> d
<Laney> Ignore that
 * sebner is ignoring Laney :P
<cyberix> Which one should be preferred?  1) copying man pages directly from the source tree 2) copying man pages from installed tree after "make install"
<azeem> cyberix: usually the latter is done
<azeem> cyberix: though one wouldn't have to copy them again once they're installed, just include them in the package
<cyberix> azeem: I split the files into multiple packages. That is why I'm compying them
<azeem> then usually the files get installed in debian/tmp, and from there installed into the respective package by the appropriate debhelper program
<nxvl> persia: around?
<sebner> asac: what is the mozilla chan called again?
<asac> sebner: #ubuntu-mozillateam
<asac> simple ;)
<jpds> sebner: /msg Alis list #ubuntu-*
<sebner> jpds: thx, for future ^^
<nxvl> sebner: did you have some time free now?
<sebner> nxvl: hmm, depending on what and how long you need :P
<nxvl> sebner: to test the patch on Bug #254305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254305 in pbuilder "pbuilder 0.181ubuntu3 is not lintian clean" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254305
<sebner> nxvl: well, clearly not today but tomorrow.
<nxvl> sebner: sounds awesome to me
<sebner> nxvl: really ok? Since I'm not the only person currently online ^^
<nxvl> sebner: yes, i'm just looking for testers
<nxvl> sebner: and better to have more testers than less
<sebner> nxvl: sure since the changes are not that ignorable ^^
<RoAkSoAx> heya guys, in debian/control i should remove "Uploaders: etc..." right?
<nxvl> sebner: at least that feature, all the other changes in the patch are minor changes
<sebner> RoAkSoAx: nope
<sebner> nxvl: yep, hope it works ^^
<RoAkSoAx> sebner, but if Uploaders: tag is for debian, shouldn't it be removed from ubuntu debian/control?
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: Why would you want to do that?
<sebner> RoAkSoAx: we want to keep the delta as small as possible. we just change the maintainer and don't want to remove anything
<RoAkSoAx> ok cool
<ScottK> What advantage would that additional differene create?
<nxvl> ScottK: that in ubuntu we don't have uploaders
<nxvl> ScottK: and someone can think that the uploader where responsable for uploading that into ubuntu
<nxvl> ScottK: at least we should move it into an XS- field
<RoAkSoAx> thanks
<ScottK> I don't think that's significant.
<Laney> Can I tell CDBS not to gzip docs that are installed?
<ScottK> Why?  The whole point of changing maintainer was to avoid confusion.  Since we don't use uploaders, it's just wasteful diff.  By definition uploaders are Debian.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, because i thought the same thing as nxvl
<ScottK> OK.  I don't think it's worth it.
 * directhex makes an NMU upload of ScottK 
<sebner> lol
<ScottK> Laney: Try DEB_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE := with a regex of the files that should be excluded.
<Laney> ScottK: Thanks.
<nxvl> ScottK: did you test the build-twice-in-a-row feature?
<ScottK> nxvl: Not yet.
<ScottK> Probably tomorrow.
<sebner> nxvl: hihi, all tomorrow
<nxvl> ScottK: i also move gdebi to suggests, since you where right, there is no need of it in recommends
<ScottK> Unless you want to come over and clean the kitchen while I do it?
<sebner> ScottK: like me ^^
<nxvl> sebner: i'm on holidays in orlando, so there is no hurry
<ScottK> nxvl: Did you get the alternative for the KDE version?
<nxvl> sebner: today we had a stop since we all are to tired to continue shaking ourselfs in the roller coasters
<sebner> nxvl: maybe I can save time and install your binary? ^^
<sebner> nxvl: lol
<nxvl> ScottK: i don't see the point to use "|" on suggestions, it will show onyl one, and it will be the first always
<nxvl> ScottK: so no, i didn't
<nxvl> ScottK: for depends and (now) for recommends it's usefull since if you have one installed it will accept it, but for raising a suggestion, i don;t think it worth it
<nxvl> sebner: yeah, but i don't know what's happening with ppa, i uploaded it yesterday and it's not build yet
<sebner> nxvl: I'll see tomorrow :)
<nxvl> :P
<ScottK> nxvl: apt does have an option for install suggests, so I think it's useful.
<nxvl> ScottK: ok, that's sounds fair to me
 * nxvl changes
<Laney> ScottK: DEB_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE worked well, thanks
<Laney> Almost ready for REVU now ;)
<ScottK> Laney: You're welcome.
<Laney> (Is there a list of these vars anywhere apart from source diving?)
<cyberix> Is there something wrong with REVU?
<cyberix> I uploaded my package 30 minutes ago and it still has not appeared.
<jpds> cyberix: Which package?
<cyberix> pyliblo
<jpds> cyberix: It's in the rejected/ directory, please log in with OpenID at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com.
<jpds> Do not reupload. :) I'll just move the .changes file to the right folder.
<jpds> cyberix: All good?
<cyberix> The login failed, but I still got in
<jpds> Using your Launchpad OpenID?
<cyberix> yep
<cyberix> It tried loading http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/index.p
<cyberix> which didn't exist
<jpds> So at /index.py, you are logged in?
<cyberix> yes
<jpds> cyberix: OK, moved the .changes back into the upload queue. If all does well, it should come up soon.
<cyberix> So the upload got rejected because I had not done the Launchpad magic?
<jpds> Yes, the keyring was redone, logging in now does the keysync magic.
<jpds> RainCT_: Please look into cyberix's error above when you can. Cheers.
<RoAkSoAx> jpds, seems to be a bug in the sing in process. Cuz after clicking on "sign in", we are redirected to http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/index.p instead of /index.py
<jpds> RoAkSoAx: Hence my poke-age above. :)
<RoAkSoAx> jpds, yeah by manually adding the .py it works just fine
<jpds> Ah, here he is.
<jpds> cyberix: If your key ID is "0xF5C22A36" - all is well.
<RainCT> It works fine here. From what page do you log in?
<cyberix> it is
<cyberix> Can't remember. The main page I suppose.
<cyberix> I cannot reproduce the problem
<cyberix> This time it worked ok
<ion_> I don’t understand why it’s exposing /index.py in the first place. Just redirect to / and the URL is pretty and consistent.
<cprov> fyi, PPA build farm is working again
<cprov> it's possible that sources in https://edge.launchpad.net/~team-xbmc-svn/+archive are causing the issue. So, if you see the builder stuck again, please ping someone at #launchpad.
 * wgrant wonders why the dom0s don't kill the builder domUs if they break.
<RainCT> ion_: because it send you back to the page from where you log in
<RainCT> (but only if the referer URL starts with http://revu.ubuntuwire.com, of course)
<ion_> rainct: Simply substitute /index.py with / and all is fine in the world. :-)
<RainCT> ion_: why? there's no need to do that :)
<ion_> rainct: It’s not very nice having multiple URLs pointing to the same page.
<emgent> heya
<cyberix> How am I supposed to run dh_pysupport when I have multiple binary packages?
<persia> cyberix: use a replacement variable for -p
<CarlFK> uname -a shows 2.6.26-5-generic (expected.)  sudo insmod  /lib/modules/2.6.26-5-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko insmod: error inserting ... nvidiafb.ko': -1  Unknown symbol in module
<CarlFK> dmesg: [  767.655171] nvidiafb: Unknown symbol fb_ddc_read (and 5 more)
<CarlFK> should I post this to lp?
<ScottK> CarlFK: That or ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> hmm, tried modprobe, and it worked different:  module loaded ﻿ (and dependencies, so that's what might have caused the error)  but dmesg shows: [ 1188.131547] nvidiafb: unknown NV_ARCH
<CarlFK> still a u-k issue?
<directhex> nvidiafb?
<directhex> didn't know that had worked for YEARS
<persia> CarlFK: Yes, although the package affected might be different
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i can't give back builds that work....
<Hobbsee> i gave back the failed one
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-28
<slytherin> directhex: Check FTBFS page. The number in universe has suddenly dropped from 660+ to 450. Looks like powerpc buildd was causing high number of FTBFS. :-)
<gaspa> dmentre: morning! :)
<gaspa> dmentre: you can request sync for packages of round4, I guess.
<gaspa> remaining in round3 are not dependencies for them.
<coolbhavi> gaspa, good morning :)
<gaspa> coolbhavi: hi.
<gaspa> :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<max7> anyone knws ubuntu asterisk ?
<max7> pls let me know?
<Hobbsee> max7: the answer was the same as it was 2.5 hours ago.
<dmentre> gaspa: ack. I'll do it
<gaspa> :)
<slytherin> max7: Simply ask the question you have about asterisk. If anyone knows the answer you will know.
<raywang> gaspa, hey
<dmentre> gaspa: lablgtkview and matita rely on gmetadom, otherwise there does not seem to be any dependency
<gaspa> dmentre: yes, I wrongly upload lablgtkview .. but it'll be enough to retry the build, when gmetadom will be ready.
<gaspa> :P
<gaspa> raywang: hi
<raywang> gaspa, heh, have time to review my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/strongwind  :)
<dmentre> gaspa: Ok. I'll open the bug this afternoon
<gaspa> and there's some strange build problem in lablgtk2 ia64 build....
<gaspa> raywang: ouch. completely forgot, sorry.
<raywang> gaspa, I follow your suggestions to update, :)
<raywang> hehe, no prob
<max7> anyone knws ubuntu asterisk ?
<max7> anyone knws ubuntu asterisk ?
<max7> pls let me know?
<max7> pls let me know?
<max7> pls
<raywang> gaspa, you have reviewed for last time
<dmentre> gaspa: Yep. I saw the build failure but postponed to look at it. I would much prefer to have amd64 and i386 correct first
<gaspa> raywang: ah, really? :P  time for coffee, then...
<raywang> gaspa, no prob, just take you time
<raywang> i just want to have someone take a look and review, no hurry ;)
<gaspa> :) ok, i'll do asap.
<raywang> gaspa, Thanks!! :)
<TheMuso> the ia64 build failure for lablgtk2 is nothing to do with the package itself. Its a failure that now affects all architectures accept powerpc and armel. It will likely require a buildd admin to fix it.
<TheMuso> Seems ia64 was the first to get affected by whatever the problem is.
<TheMuso> Any package that manages to pull in udev via its dependency chain will fail to build.
<gaspa> TheMuso: ok, what's the problem?
<gaspa> I see
<gaspa> :P
<gaspa> TheMuso: is there a bug to which I can subscribe?
<TheMuso> gaspa: none that I know of yet, and I am not sure where to file one.
<gaspa> ok, thanks.
<TheMuso> I think it needs to be filed against soyuz
<TheMuso> checking now.
<TheMuso> seems like there is no bug about it, and I don't currently have enough time to file one.
<simon-o> Hi, does anyone now if pitti is on vacation?
<geser> simon-o: try asking in #ubuntu-desktop or #ubuntu-devel, but as I don't see him in those channels I assume so
 * hyperair thinks uscan --repack should pass --rsyncable to gzip
<simon-o> geser: thanks, once again :)
 * Laney replicates hyperair 
<Laney> mmm
 * hyperair scratches his head and stares at his replicated self
<daurnimator> hi
<daurnimator> anyone here?
<slytherin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<\sh> guys, what's the correct way to package python modules today? python-support or python-central?
<POX> python-support
 * daurnimator needs some lua related stuff packaged, anyone able to help?
<daurnimator> I've only filed one need-pkging, and its for the easiest package of the ones I need: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/396287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396287 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] liblua5.1-iconv" [Wishlist,New]
<\sh> POX: thx
<slytherin> geser: DO you have some time to review jmeter from packaging point of view (if not java point of view). :-)
<ttx> slytherin: I'll try to have a look into it in the next hours
<geser> slytherin: re jmeter: what about the other licenses in LICENSE? does the package contain code covered by them?
<slytherin> geser: No. Those are the licenses for the libraries which are shipped in upstream binary distribution.
<juli_> slytherin, hi! did you have chance to take another look at  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/cobertura ?
<slytherin> juli_: Forgot completely. Will surely review tonight.
<juli_> slytherin, thanks!
<slytherin> ttx: thanks.
<slytherin> ttx: I am probably going to add another binary package -doc which will contain the api documentation. It is useful for users who wish to create custom components.
<ttx> slytherin: ok
<ttx> slytherin: haven't started the review yet, i'm still in triaging mode
<slytherin> ttx: no issues. I am ok if it is done before my 10am tomorrow. (UTC+5:30).
<dmentre> gaspa: Bug opened: bug 405789.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405789 in sexplib310 "[3.11.1 transition][round 4/6] Please synchronize following source packages from Debian sid into Karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405789
<gaspa>  \o/
<dmentre> :-)
<daurnimator> anyone able to help?
<vorian> daurnimator: usually if you ask your question and wait, someone will eventually answer
<daurnimator> vorian, I asked 3 or 4 hour ago
<jbernard__> daurnimator: ill be happy to package up liblua5.1-iconv
<daurnimator> jbernard__, sweet
<vorian> my bad
<jbernard__> ill update the lp ticket
<daurnimator> jbernard__, I have a couple of other requests, that was the easiest and most stable of them
<daurnimator> (and only one on launchpad)
<jbernard__> cool, ill take a close look that afternoon and see what i can come up with
<jbernard__> s/that/this
<Riddell> cody-somerville, jdong: ping on bug 345817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345817 in xfce4-terminal "tab switch alt+<n> hotkey broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345817
<slytherin> RainCT: nhandler: any idea why revu reads the description of last binary package when there are more than one binary packages defined in debian/control?
<nhandler> slytherin: I noticed that a while ago. I know I pointed it out to RainCT, but I can't remember what his reason was for leaving it like that
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Riddell> devfil: ping on bug 345817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345817 in xfce4-terminal "tab switch alt+<n> hotkey broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345817
<devfil> Riddell: cody has already acked that SRU
<Riddell> why so he has, thanks cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> np :)
<iulian> Hi bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi iulian
<sebner> ahoi bddebian =)
<bddebian> Hi sebner
<hyperair> Laney: is oftc available to you?
<Laney> yes
 * hyperair kicks his internet connection
<Laney> hyperair: you split off so maybe your server died
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> i see.
<dmentre> gaspa: thank you for the uploads. Seems to wokr quite well for those packages
<RainCT_> nhandler, slytherin: yeah that needs to be changed. I'll probably end up putting the debian/control file in an iframe, and controls to switch to other files (rules, changelog, etc)
<Laibsch> Hi, any chance to see bug 404152 fixed and sqliteman uploaded to universe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404152 in ubuntu "Please sync new package sqliteman from Debian NEW queue" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404152
<Laibsch> Hobbsee, siretart: are you maybe willing to sponsor that upload?  The package is already in the Debian NEW queue, but waiting for it to clear and syncing afterwards has a great risk of not making it for Karmic.
 * Laney knows the feeling
<ejat> can someone look into bug 404546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404546 in ppp "pppd crash (unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000014)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404546
<sebner> Laney: heh, dito :)
<hyperair> the buildds are broken =O
<hyperair> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29625575/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.banshee_1.5.1%2Bgit20090729.r1.4ece398-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<hyperair> make that one amd64 buildd is broken
<hyperair> lpia seems fine
<hyperair> hmm i386 also
<Laney> there was a known udev problem
<hyperair> i see
<binarymutant> what happened to packages.ubuntu.com
<Laibsch> it's down again
<binarymutant> :(
<Laibsch> I opened bug 409504
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 409504 could not be found
<Laibsch> make that bug 405904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405904 in ubuntu-website "packages.ubuntu.com is flakey recently" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405904
<Laibsch> :-(
<Laibsch> Another example of people merely interested in closing tickets instead of fixing bugs
 * hyperair wonders if Zhenech has forgotten about geany-plugins
<Zhenech> hyperair, no, not forgotten :P
<slytherin> ttx: geser: any idea why javadoc is horribly slow on powerpc?
<hyperair> Zhenech: okay, just checking :)
<Zhenech> hyperair, had exams till last thursday and allowed me to rest some days after that, lemme see tonight :)
<hyperair> ah i see. how were the exams?
<Zhenech> hyperair, will you be available in 2-3hours?
<hyperair> probably so
<Zhenech> somewhat fine, a A- and a B-, the latter could be better :(
<hyperair> at least you didn't get any C's like i did =p
<Zhenech> well, the prof said "if I see you get a C or badder, I'll ask if you want to abort and retry later"... :)
<hyperair> that sounds bad.
 * hyperair thinks about his C programming paper which got a C+
<Zhenech> heh, C, /me only had to write some stupid kernel module in C this semester
<hyperair> i think i'm never getting over that one. stupid 20 multiple choice question paper in which people who haven't even touched C before scored full marks.
<hyperair> kernel module!
<hyperair>  O_O
<Zhenech> hyperair, some 120 LoC, nothing complicated
<hyperair> that's small!
<hyperair> oh yeah, my C programming paper didn't require writing any code
<hyperair> can you imagine that?
<Zhenech> http://dragonheart.ath.cx/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi/uni?a=blob;f=ss09/betriebssysteme/projekt/bs-projekt.c;h=fa7108ceca431764d3d046c1de1e6cc7903f1c0d;hb=HEAD
<Zhenech> (dont ask why my apache does not want to serve the images, looks like installing sarge, upgrading to etch and then lenny without touching the confs and no reboot since 3years isnt good)
<hyperair> hahaha
<hyperair> it 404's everything
<Zhenech> huh?
<hyperair> the images =\
<Zhenech> ah, yes, maybe
<hyperair> you could try poking the error log
<Zhenech> haha, fixed
<hyperair> a=)
<hyperair> -a
<Zhenech> well, gone now, I'll ping you when I have looked at geany-plugins
<hyperair> okay, thanks. =)
<dmentre> Thank you to Jonathan Riddell for looking at bug 405789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405789 in sexplib310 "[3.11.1 transition][round 4/6] Please synchronize following source packages from Debian sid into Karmic" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405789
<dmentre> Could an Ubuntu Core Developer look at bug 405286? Non recompilation of gmetadom in round 3 blocks compilation of lablgtkview for round 4 of transition to OCaml 3.11.1 in Karmic.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405286 in graphviz "[3.11.1 transition][round 3/6] Please recompile following source packages in main" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405286
<Riddell> dmentre: looking
<dmentre> Riddell: ack. Let me know if you have questions
<Riddell> dmentre: done
<dmentre> Riddell: Many thanks!
<ScottK> Any suggestions on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/r-base/2.9.1-2/+build/1137459/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.r-base_2.9.1-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<dmentre> Riddell: the build of ocamlgraph failed. I think this is because an error occurs when installing udev. Could confirm this is the case? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29629298/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.ocamlgraph_1.1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> dmentre: That looks similar to my r-base problem.
<dmentre> ScottK: yep :-(
<ScottK> Riddell: I think something is somewhat generally broken at the moment.
<JontheEchidna> we had the same problem with kmess yesterday night
<ScottK> Anyone fixing/complaining?
<maxb> Some complaining, I've not seen any fixing
 * ScottK has to go offline for a while.  Would someone please write ubuntu-devel?
<dmentre> For my notes, once the udev issue is fixed, should I request a new rebuild of ocamlgraph or will it be recompiled automagically?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna:  How about you?
<james_w> what's up?
<ScottK> dmentre: Usually you have to ask.  Sometimes after a mass breakage they'll do a mass give back.
<dmentre> ScottK: ok, thanks.
<ScottK> james_w: See the two build failure logs from ~20 minutes ago.
<ScottK> It seems there is some udev problem (or something) that is causing a lot of build failures unrelated to the package in question.
<james_w> "error getting signalfd"?
<ScottK> james_w: http://pastebin.com/m45efca11
<james_w> we think we've got it figured
<devfil> james_w: about the waf package, is it ok with http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/python-apps?view=rev&revision=3352 ?
<ScottK> james_w: Is there a timeline for resolution and will there be a mass giveback?
<james_w> devfil: pretty much
<james_w> "Licensed to PSF under a Contributor Agreement. PSF license text follows."
<james_w> that's not quite correct
<james_w> ScottK: trying to get hold of infinity, as we think it's a change he made to the code
<ScottK> james_w: Thanks.
<james_w> it's not a "break the world" thing, but there will probably be plenty of failures
<devfil> james_w: so how should I fix that?
<james_w> we think it's that apt is now installing recommends when it installs the build-depends which ends up dragging in udev
<james_w> devfil: oh yeah, sorry :-)
<james_w> devfil: the PSF isn't a license, it's a foundation
<devfil> Python license text follows?
<james_w> "Licensed to PSF under a Contributor Agreement and distributed under the Python License" would be better
<devfil> ok, I'm going to upload a new package with the new changes
<james_w> thanks
<chrisccoulson> hi, i'm just looking at updating libgdamm because i need it for another update i'm doing. it seems we rename the source package to incorporate the upstream major version (so, libgdamm -> libgdamm3.0 for the current version). The new upstream version has a new API version (4.0), so this means a new source package name. should I copy the changelog across from the old version?
<devfil> james_w: uploaded
<james_w> mass giveback will be done once all the chroots are updated
<slytherin> does that mean solution is found?
<james_w> yeah
<ScottK> dmentre: ^^^ No need for you to ask for a retry.
<dmentre> ScottK: ok, thank you
<devfil> james_w: can you process the binary queue please?
<devfil> james_w: can you please process the waf binary? I need it in order to fix a ftbfs. really thanks
<slytherin> juli_: advocated cobertura
<\sh> siretart`: ping check www.sourcecode.de or planet ;)
<\sh> and gone for a beer :)
<siretart`> \sh: wow, looks impressive :)
<binarymutant> what channel would be best to ask about packages.ubuntu.com?
<Zhenech> hyperair, did two of "mine" uploads, you're next after a smoke :)
<hyperair> Zhenech: okay, though i'll probably be asleep soon (it's nearly 5am here)
<Zhenech> mv /org/cn/hyperair /org/de/ :P
<Zhenech> its 10:37 pm here
<hyperair> Zhenech: ENOENT
<hyperair> Zhenech: it's /org/my ;)
<Zhenech> hyperair, if you zoom out in google earth, everything looks like cn :P
<hyperair> Zhenech: heh yeah
<Zhenech> hyperair, meh, it ftbfs in cowbuilder (but its not your fault but cow/pbuilders)
<hyperair> =O
<hyperair> what's the error?
<Zhenech> Setting up netbase (4.36) ...
<Zhenech> insserv: Service ifupdown has to be enabled to start service networking
<Zhenech> insserv: exiting now!
<Zhenech> dpkg: error processing netbase (--configure):
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> how very strange
<Zhenech> which breaks libwww-perl which breaks libxml-parser-perl which breaks intltools which you depend on
<Zhenech> as said, not your fault
<Zhenech> lets try to build directly on my box...
<Zhenech> that looks fine
<hyperair> =)
<Zhenech> hyperair, /^Depends: /s/a(n)?// :)
<Zhenech> (remove the leading a/an from the short description)
<hyperair> ah
<Zhenech> haha
<Zhenech> your override_dh_installchangelogs is cool
<hyperair> Zhenech: thanks =)
<Zhenech> but looks quite clean and stuff
<Zhenech> maybe I'll propose some text changes to the descriptions or so, but nothing critical
<Zhenech> lets actually test the plugins XD
 * hyperair uploads a geany-plugins with fixed descriptions to mentors.debian.net
<Zhenech> hyperair, vc plugin works XD
<hyperair> =)
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, hi there. I've updated lekhonee package with the changes on the binary packages. Could you please review it. Thanks a lot: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/lekhonee
<DktrKranz> RoAkSoAx: I'll move to bed soon, I'll probably have a look tomorrow evening. Thanks for the reminder, though ;)
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, thank you for reviewing it :)
<hyperair> Zhenech: i'm off to bed. could you leave any further feedback here, or in a PM or email, please? thanks =)
<Zhenech> ye will do
<Zhenech> as said, if any those would be low prio cosmetical anyone
<Zhenech> but I'm goin to bed soon too
<Zhenech> s/anyone/anyways/
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-29
<Stupendoussteve> Hmm, having issues getting pycg to build on the buildd. I know what the problem is but don't know how to fix it
<Stupendoussteve> It depends on nvidia-cg-toolkit, that package pulls in Cg-2.1_February2009_x86.tgz from the nvidia site during the setup stage, only this fails on the buildd
<Stupendoussteve> Oddly the build continues, until the package simply fails to compile due to the missing dependency
<TheMuso> Stupendoussteve: Do you mean that an attempt is made to download a file from the nvidia site?
<Stupendoussteve> Yes
<TheMuso> Stupendoussteve: If so, the buildds prevent network access, which means you need to either install another package that has that file, or put the file in questino inside the package you want built.
<Stupendoussteve> That's odd, as the previous version built fine and none of that was changed
<Stupendoussteve> Scratch that, it has apparently failed to build each time
<Stupendoussteve> In that case I'll contact the debian upstream and see if something can be modified
 * hyperair yawns
<ScottK> Stupendoussteve: I've looked at this package.  It's unfixable until nvidia allows cg to be distributed and it can be packaged.  Debian won't care because they allow binary uploads.
<Stupendoussteve> ScottK: I thought as much once I noticed it wasn't just the one I uploaded didn't build
<Stupendoussteve> Thanks for the confirmation :)
<stochastic> Does anyone have a free minute to REVU either http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/a2jmidid or http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xwax or http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xjadeo
<TheMuso> stochastic: Will see if I can make time tonight to look at those.
<stochastic> TheMuso, thanks.
<\sh> moins
<logari81> hi, ...I don't know if this channel is appropriate for such general questions... anyway I have the following  cdbs packaging problem:
<logari81> I have to first run "autoreconf" in the root directory of my packages sources in order to get the packaging with debuilder free of errors
<logari81> I see cdbs has auto update options for libtool an autoconf but nothing similar for autoreconf
<logari81> I d be grateful for any tip
<hyperair> yes it does
<hyperair> look for AUTOCONF and AUTOMAKE
<hyperair> DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_AUTO{CONF,HEADER,MAKE}
<hyperair> autoreconf is just a nice wrapper which does runs auto{conf,header,make} in order
 * hyperair pokes logari81 
<hyperair> Zhenech: i just realized that the geany-plugin-* packages have a messed up version for geany's binary-dep. i'll fix that and reupload to m.d.n, once i figure out whether it's supposed to be 0.16 or 0.17.
<logari81> hyperair: seems like what I am looking for, let me try it
<hyperair> logari81: when you finally realize that CDBS sucks, run man dh and learn how to use debhelper 7.
<hyperair> ;)
 * hyperair misses living on the same LAN as an ubuntu mirror
<Zhenech> hyperair, heh, setup an own one :P
<hyperair> Zhenech: i set up that mirror! on my university campus taht is. just that i'm now on vacation and at home
<Zhenech> setup one at home too :)
<hyperair> hahaha not enough space =(
<hyperair> and my bandwidth is so tiny that the initial rsync will probably take a year or so
<hyperair> or maybe a few months
<hyperair> by that time, the archive would have completely changed, and i'll have to rsync again
<hyperair> rather, it'll change faster than i can sync, basically
<hyperair> Zhenech: aha. 0.16 fails. changing to 0.17, then will upload to m.d.n
<Laney> thought you had a pkg-geany set up
<hyperair> well yes.
<hyperair> but i'm not sure where he's getting the sources from O_o
<hyperair> it's up on pkg-geany in any case
<hyperair> and now on m.d.n too
<slytherin> ttx: busy?
<ttx> slytherin: it's all relative. what's up ?
<slytherin> ttx: same request. I have updated the jemter package on revu.
<ttx> slytherin: ok, will have a look
<logari81> hyperair: I see that autoreconf in my case calls aclocal,libtoolize,autoconf,autoheader,automake thus I defined the corresponding DEB_AUTO_UPDATE... entries of cdbs but with no luck up to now
<hyperair> logari81: that's when you burn your debian/rules, curse cdbs like hell, and switch to dh7 ;)
 * hyperair pokes Zhenech 
<dmentre> gaspa: ocaml-reins cannot built because it lacks latest omake. I have opened bug 406336.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406336 in omake "[3.11.1 transition][round 4/6] Please synchronize omake 0.9.8.5-3-6 from Debian unstable into Karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406336
<dmentre> gaspa: Otherwise, round 3 and 4 are finished.
<dmentre> gaspa: http://bentobako.org/ubuntu-ocaml-status/transition_monitor/ocaml_transition_monitor.html  (ocaml-libvirt is postponed to round 5)
<dmentre> gaspa: I'll prepare bug for round 5 without subscribing *-sponsors at first.
<RainCT> If anyone's bored, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/python-fusepy needs a review.
 * slytherin runs away from python
<gaspa> dmentre: i already did (about sync for omake)
<dmentre> gaspa: cool! :-)
<gaspa> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/omake/+bug/406305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406305 in omake "Sync omake 0.9.8.5-3-6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dmentre> gaspa: opened bug 406351. Should I subscribe univers-sponsors?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406351 in ocaml-batteries "[3.11.1 transition][round 5/6] Please synchronize following packages from Debian sid in Karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406351
<Zhenech> hyperair, huh?
<hyperair> Zhenech: geany-plugins!
<hyperair> =p
<Zhenech> hyperair, work!
<hyperair> haha i see. =)
 * hyperair makes sure to enjoy the rest of his holidays
<hyperair> it's ending soon =\
<dmentre> gaspa: no package relies on ocaml-reins for round 5.
<dmentre> gaspa: Ok, just seen you marked my bug as duplicate (for omake). Thanks.
<Laney> gaspa: http://cs.nott.ac.uk/~ial/graph.pdf
<Laney> lets-a-goooo
<gaspa> wooooo :D
<gaspa> oh my...
<gaspa> Laney: what does it mean red or green?
<Laney> uninstallable
<Laney> checking why ghc6 is red....
<Laney> oh, yeah that explains it
<Laney> hold on...
<gaspa> Laney: good, how much will you refresh it?
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> I could cron it I guess
<Laney> gaspa: have another look, few more green now
<gaspa> ok
<Laney> right, I'll email ubuntu-devel and then we can get started now I guess
<gaspa> Laney: could we generalize thIs tools? I mean, give in input a package, two version that specify the running transition , and it give all the package involved?
<Laney> it's a bit ghc specific now, but for similar transitions it would be alright
<Laney> darcs get alioth:/darcs/pkg-haskell/tools
<gaspa> could I take a look at sources?
<gaspa> right ;)
<Laney> I did some hax to make it work with ubuntu
<gaspa> thanks.
<dmentre> gaspa: Regarding generic transition tool, Stéphane Glodu of ocaml_transition_monitor also wants to make such a generic tool
<Laney> we just have some ad-hoc scripts right now really
<Laney> btw edos-debcheck is sexy
<hyperair> what's that do?
<hyperair> ooh. that's pretty darn cool!
<gaspa> Laney: I love edos-builddebcheck even more ;)
<slytherin> ttx: If I add a .desktop file, is the package good to go in?
<ttx> slytherin: works for me. The messages are pasted are just warnings ?
<ttx> s/s are/s I/
<slytherin> ttx: I have added explanation on revu. :-)
<ttx> slytherin: ok
<slytherin> JAVA_CMD warning is non-issue. There is nothing I can do for other warning and it does not seem to cause any problem in functionality.
<blackmoon> hi, "XSBC-Original-Maintainer" it's not recognized in ubuntu?
<blackmoon> ...i mean inside a control file for .deb package
<dmentre> gaspa: regarding the merge (or at least the modified package) for ocaml-libvirt, should I open a separate bug or keep it in bug 406351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406351 in ocaml-batteries "[3.11.1 transition][round 5/6] Please synchronize following packages from Debian sid in Karmic" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406351
<dmentre> ?
<geser> dmentre: I'd remove the part about ocaml-libvirt from the summary, so this bug is about syncs only and open a new bug for ocaml-libvirt and provide a debdiff with the needed changes against latest version in debian and subscribe the sponsoring team
<kigoug> why isn't sshfs installed by default
<kigoug> anyone alive in here?
<dmentre> geser: ok, I'll do that
<dmentre> geser: done in bug 406351 and partially done in bug 406434 (no debdiff yet)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406351 in ocaml-batteries "[3.11.1 transition][round 5/6] Please synchronize following packages from Debian sid in Karmic" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406434 in ocaml-libvirt "[3.11.1 transition][round 5/6] Please merge source package ocaml-libvirt from Debian sid in Karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406434
<alkisg> I'm using Prism (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/prism) for some educational apps. The ubuntu version is really old (2007). Is there anyway I can help getting a newer version into Ubuntu?
<alkisg> The newer prism packages from the mozilla daily build ppa work fine: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<alkisg> I don't know why Karmic still has the ancient 2007 prism package...
<paulliu> Hi all. Freeflying helped me uploading 'anjal' today but we didn't receive any mail about accepted/rejected. It seems really strange.
<paulliu> Freeflying is my sponsor.
<freeflying> paulliu: I think you shall apply for MOTU :)
<paulliu> freeflying: I will. Thank you.
<alkisg> fta: sorry for the direct question, I see that you uploaded the prism packages in the mozilla daily build ppa, any chances of getting some recent prism version to karmic (or karmic+1)?
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> alkisg, well, i don't know, i remember we still had a few things in the todo list
<alkisg> fta: But afaik 0.8 had many many more issues, so 0.99 would be vastly better, even if the TODOs weren't realized in time for karmic (or +1)...
<asac> fta: todo list ... prism is not in any spec at least.
<asac> but we can surely update it ... or are there any problems?
<fta> asac, we have a spec for the webapps from uds
 * alkisg had problems with 0.8 and used the moz daily build ppa to solve them :)
<asac> fta: did we have a session for that? uds barcelona?
<asac> so the main spec i am working on wrt to mozilla is https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<asac> we could put it in the "porting" pot
<asac> ;)
<fta> asac, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/prism-applications
 * asac notices that pot might not be the right english word ;)
<asac> hmm ... seems to be ok
<fta> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-prism-webapp-repository
<asac> fta: oh right that was rainct
<RainCT> asac, fta: hey, what's up?
<asac> RainCT: hi
<asac> RainCT: can we do something for that spec this cycle? maybe in a reduced form?
 * asac  checks the code
<alkisg> Btw, Ubuntu version of Prism 1.0b2: http://browsing.justdiscourse.com/2009/07/29/ubuntu-version-of-prism-10b2/
<RainCT> asac: Well, it's not something particularly difficult so it should be possible to get something working before feature freeze, but I've got almost nothing done so far because I'm busy with GSoC.
<asac> i think our 0.99 package either is 1.0b2 or is even ahead
<asac> RainCT: oh GSoC ... what are you working on?
<RainCT> asac: Integrating Zeitgeist into GNOME Shell :)
<asac> nice
<asac> RainCT: so whats the status of the current code ...
<asac> ?
<asac> (prism=
<asac> )
<asac> ok seems we have the main window
<alkisg> I don't know about 0.99 vs 1.0b2, but a developer in #prism made it this morning as a result of me bugging him ;)
<asac> RainCT: how would you envision to integrate that in prism? e.g. add to the prism main app? or somewhere else?
<asac> alkisg: maybe you wasted his time then :-P
<alkisg> Could be... :)
<asac> let me check if i can figure that quick
<alkisg> The problem was, I've made about 30 flash/html based educational apps work with prism, but the webapp.js in 0.8 was almost totally useless
<RainCT> asac: I thought of it as an application which replaces Prism's menu entry (making the real prism still accessible using a button in it)
<fta> hmm.. May 18 13:03:24 *       plasticmillion has changed the topic to: Prism 1.0 beta is now live at http://prism.mozilla.com || http://developer.mozilla.org/en/Prism || http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozillasvn/source/projects/webrunner/trunk/
<asac> fta: seems that didnt go to trunk then? our daily isnt bumped for a while as it seems
<asac> oh dejavu
<fta> maybe they moved trunk..
<asac> i think we already talked about it
<RainCT> asac: but the current code is rather inexistant (there's just enough code to draw this http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/5802/prism.png :P)
<asac> RainCT: how did the entry get into that window? i dont have it here ;)
<RainCT> asac: Heh. Pull.
<alkisg> (asac, btw, whenever you want more feedback or testing for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/391040 I'm here :))
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391040 in network-manager "When eth0 is unmanaged, system connections for other NICs aren't displayed nor used" [Medium,Triaged]
<asac> alkisg: have you checked the trunk builds i provided?
<asac> alkisg: are you on karmic?
<alkisg> asac, no, will do in a few hours. In your ppa?
<alkisg> I can test in karmic or jaunty
<asac> alkisg: https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<asac> special ppa for trunk (e.g. nm 0.8)
<asac> for jaunty this pulls in a bunch of other backports ... but it was confirmed to work
<alkisg> Thanks, I'll try them and report back
<asac> if you dont fear some bustage as you want to upgrade anyway you could try jaunty. otherwise check after karmic upgrade
<asac> alkisg: those packages backported are a bit risky as its low level stuff surrouding udev ... i dont think it will be a problem. just want to warn you
<asac> better backup stuff for worst case scenario
<alkisg> OK. I'll try in karmic first, jaunty later (cause some teachers that use jaunty will need that backport)
<RainCT> I'll have 10 days after GSoC and until Feature Freeze, but won't be at home that time (and my connection will be my 3G phone with a pay-per-MB rate) so I don't know if I'll be able to do much.
<asac> alkisg: yeah. just dont put your teachers on that ppa for now. at least not auto upgrade from it ;)
<asac> thats pretty experimental ppa
<alkisg> asac: No no if the testing is OK, I'll copy the packages over to my ppa
<alkisg> We have a central ppa for such things. Launchpad is very handy :)
<alkisg> (we = greek teachers using linux)
<ScottK> Anyone wants to merge opencv or xdelta3, please go ahead.
<ScottK> Who is coordinating the ghc6 transition?
<DktrKranz> ScottK: it's Laney
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Thanks.
<ScottK> Laney: Does a geordi upload need to be coordinated with the transition?  If so would you add it to your list and push it to boost 1.38 at the appropriate time?
<asac> ok its confirmed. the prism we have is ahead of 1.0b2
<asac> alkisg:
<asac> ^
<asac> he just forgot to commit the version bump
<alkisg> Nice, but it would be even nicer if it was scheduled for karmic :)
<alkisg> Thank you asac
<asac> alkisg: i talked to him. we will do a _real_ 1.0b2 release now and then i can upload
<blackmoon_> hi, "XSBC-Original-Maintainer" inside a coontrol file,  is not recognized in ubuntu?
<alkisg> Perfect!
<blackmoon_> no one?
<Laney> ScottK: what needs to be done?
<ScottK> Laney: It's a ghc6 package.  It also uses boost.  Just need to push the boost build-dep and depends to 1.38.
<Laney> Alright, noted
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Laney> ScottK: Is an unversioned dep not enough?
<Laney> although I see 1.53 as an alternate
<Laney> 1.35
<ScottK> Laney: If it was our only Ubuntu change, I'd live with libboost-dev, but until we can otherwise sync, it's better to be specfic I think.
<ScottK> We're trying to kill off 1.35.
<Laney> right
<ScottK> hyperair: Would you please update sigx to use boost1.38 instead of 1.35.
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Would you please do the same with csound?
<fabrice_sp> Hi, bug #337337 has been closed in Karmic, and I've added the 'jaunty' task so that this bug could be processed as SRU. Can some MOTU check the status of this bug is ok as a SRU? I've followed the instruction of the SRU wiki page.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337337 in mountmanager "mountmanager crashed with SIGSEGV in QGridLayout::rowCount()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337337
<hyperair> ScottK: okay.
<ScottK> hyperair: Thanks.
<hyperair> ScottK: actually it's updated in debian already. could you sync it?
<ScottK> hyperair: I can't.  Please file a bug using the normal process then.
<hyperair> hmm okay
<DktrKranz> ScottK: I'll have a look
<DktrKranz> (but after autoconf mess)
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Thanks.
<DktrKranz> anyone noticed strange build failures since today's autoconf upload?
<kklimonda> hey guys, I need a sponsor for bug 405569 - We have already sync'd pitivi from debian experimental and it's uninstallable
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405569 in gnonlin "Sync gnonlin 0.10.11.2-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405569
<DktrKranz> ScottK: is depending on libboost-dev good?
<DktrKranz> (build-depending, in case of csound)
<ScottK> DktrKranz: I think it's better to specify the version, but not worth maintaining a diff if that's the only change.
<DktrKranz> I'd merge it from Debian, they currently have libboost-dev, and I need to take Ubuntu changes, is it fine to move to 1.38?
<shane_> hey can anyone here help me get started at working towards joining Motu
<ScottK> DktrKranz: It should be.  Just test build and make sure nothing unfortunate results.
<ScottK> shane_: Lots of people here can, but we generally do better with specific questions.
<shane_> Scottk_: Just looking for info as to exactly were to start, packaging or bug?
<ScottK> I think that generally working on bug fixing first is better.  To do a new package you need to know a fair amount about all aspects of packaging.
<ScottK> !development
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<shane_> ok so should I subscribe to Motu mailing list then or just focus on Bugsquad?
<ScottK> shane_: It's up to you.
<ScottK> Bugsquad is more about triaging bugs than trying to get them fixed.
<shane_> sdf
<DktrKranz> ScottK: I'll probably wait for csound. I'd like to talk with maintainers to include some of Ubuntu changes before merging/changing it again.
<ScottK> DktrKranz: OK.  It'd be better to get rid of 1.35 sooner rather than later though.
<DktrKranz> how many packages still remain?
<ScottK> A handful.
<ScottK> Most should be taken care of in the next week.
<ScottK> KDE 4.3 release next week will wide out 3.
<DktrKranz> Ok, I could eventually manage a quick upload only with boost1.38, just to speed things up
 * ScottK just uploaded some and has one more test building.
<ScottK> DktrKranz: I'll ping you if it gets down to you.
<DktrKranz> it builds and I've not seen anything completely wrong
<DktrKranz> ScottK: uploading csound
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Thanks.
<RoAkSoAx> Hey guys one lil question. Debian has disabled a package by commenting everything for that package on debian/control. Now, on the Ubuntu side of things, changes were made for Build-Depends on that disabled package. No, since the package has been disabled, should I continue to apply the Ubuntu changes?
<sebner> RoAkSoAx: what's the reason for disabling it?
<RoAkSoAx> sebner, According to the Debian: "Redisable gcjwebplugin for all architectures, since the security issues are not considered to be adequately resolved for lenny and the icedtea-gcjwebplugin is now available (closes: #267040)"
<RoAkSoAx> sebner, this has been disabled for lenny, which meant that Jaunty had the same change. However, they were still applying Ubuntu changes to the disabled package.
<sebner> RoAkSoAx: generally we shouldn't differ that much from debian but if the ubuntu changes are important they should be preserved for the time the packages comes back *if* it comes back
<RoAkSoAx> sebner, ok I'll keep them, and the changes are changing to firefox instead of iceweasel
<RoAkSoAx> and adding a Recommends
<sebner> kk
<RoAkSoAx> :)
<RoAkSoAx> thanks
<ScottK> If that's the only changes (related to the disabled package), I'd sync it myself.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, well that actually was one of a series of changes :)
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-30
<TheMuso> ScottK, NCommander, is there a bug filed anywhere re the powerpc glibc/chroot wait issue?
<ximion_> hi!
<RainCT> good night
<ximion_> could some motu please look at the smile package in revu for sponsoring? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/smile
<ximion_> it is already good (after some help from gaspa) and on a list to be included in Debian.
<ximion_> ok, I'll ask this tomorrow, it's really late here
<ximion_> good night!
<ScottK> TheMuso: I ping'ed NCommander and he said he ping'ed infinity.  Dunno about any bugs.
<TheMuso> ah ok
<LaserJock> question, it seems like debuild is just not recognizing .orig.tar.gz files. It's just creating native packages :/
<LaserJock> the question is, is that a known issue in karmic?
<wgrant> It works fine for me as long as I have a proper version string.
<wgrant> And everything would be pretty broken if it was.
<LaserJock> so 1.5.8-2ubuntu0.8.04-ppa1 would not be a proper version string?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Because the upstream version there is 1.5.8-2ubuntu0.8.04
<wgrant> '-ppa1' is never right.
 * LaserJock thinks for a second
<ajmitch> debian revision is everything after the final -
<ajmitch> so don't use lots of them
<LaserJock> I guess I'm a little rusty
<LaserJock> maybe 1.5.8-2ubuntu~0.8.10~ppa1 would maybe be the more correct versioning
<wgrant> I don't like that ubuntu~
<wgrant> What is this package?
<LaserJock> it's just a bug fix I'm pushing for Edubuntu
<LaserJock> 1.5.8-2 is the current version
<LaserJock> and I'm going to do PPA packages for hardy, intrepid, and jaunty
<LaserJock> I don't like ubuntu~ either
<LaserJock> wgrant: is ~hardy or ~0.8.04 the preferred way to version these days?
<wgrant> LaserJock: The later, I suspect.
<wgrant> But why 0.8.04, not 8.04?
<LaserJock> because of a ubuntu1 version
<LaserJock> but I guess the ~ takes care of that
<slytherin> ttx: geser: FYI ... I added .desktop file and uploaded jmeter. The source is in new queue.
<ttx> slytherin: cool :)
<directhex> \sh, your blog commenting is broken. "An illegal choice has been detected. Please contact the site administrator."
<directhex> i was gonna link to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCvdTXrXsBc !
<\sh> directhex: can't be...there are comments on the latest post
<directhex> \sh, anti-directhex detection then. really isn't working
<\sh> directhex: I'll have a look in the logfiles :)
<\sh> but funny video :)
<\sh> the good part...my friend needs to pay the next round :)
<directhex> how often do packages in main which no longer need to be in main get demoted to universe?
<geser> directhex: probably when someone goes over http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<geser> but better ask in #ubuntu-devel
<juli_> slytherin, thank you for advocating cobertura!
<slytherin> juli_: You are welcome. Talk with geser or ttx to see if they have enough time to add another advocation.
<juli_> slytherin, I will, thanks.
<ttx> juli_: it's on my tasklist, unfortunately no time yet
<juli_> ttx, no problem I'll wait. I just need it in repo before FF:)
<juli_> ttx, thnks:)
<lucas> hi
<lucas> where is the reference doc for ubuntu development again?
<lucas> (I mean the wiki page)
<slytherin> lucas: link is in the channel topic
<lucas> ahah
<slytherin> On Ubuntu channels, when in doubt check the channel topic. :-)
<ScottK> And that should just about do it for boost1.37 ...
<slytherin> Am I the only one seeing lot of netsplit here?
<elgeneralmidi> hi !
<elgeneralmidi> i have a little question, about revu
<elgeneralmidi> person to answer me ?
<RainCT> hey elgeneralmidi
<elgeneralmidi> hi RainCT
<elgeneralmidi> i want to upload my deb diff on revu, i have modified /etc/dput.cf
<elgeneralmidi> no problem for upload, with login anonymous
<RainCT> elgeneralmidi: Have you seen the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU? You don't upload debdiffs to REVU, but source packages (which can be created with "debuild -S -sa")
<elgeneralmidi> RainCT:   yes no problem i uploaded .changes
<RainCT> elgeneralmidi: ok, so what's the question?
<elgeneralmidi> it's possible to upload with my loggin ? because i have uploaded source with login anonymous
<RainCT> elgeneralmidi: No, the upload is always anonymous (and you shouldn't need to edit dput.cf if you're on a recent Ubuntu installation, I think REVU is already in the by default). The owner of the package is determined, once it's uploaded, by looking at the GPG signature of the .changes file.
<RainCT> elgeneralmidi: The only thing you need to do for REVU to recognize you is logging in from the web interface once before you upload the package
<luisbg> elgeneralmidi, have you logged in before to the REVU site?
<elgeneralmidi> yes i am connected
<RainCT> elgeneralmidi: what's the name of the package?
<elgeneralmidi> a2jmidid
<RainCT> elgeneralmidi: OK. You did a binary upload (ie., uplodaded a2jmidid_5-0ubuntu1_i386.changes instead of a2jmidid_5-0ubuntu1_source.changes).
<elgeneralmidi> arf it's not good
<elgeneralmidi> RainCT:  ok i have upload with a2jmidid_5-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<elgeneralmidi> i wait ?
<RainCT> Yes, the cronjob runs every 3 minutes if I remember correctly.
 * RainCT files bug #406886 for when he gets some time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406886 in revu "Send out e-mails in response to wrong uploads" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406886
<Laney> where's the script for me to do a manual sync?
<geser> "manual sync"?
<jpds> Laney: dput .changes
<Laney> upload it myself
<Laney> yeah I know
<Laney> but there's a script for this
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/scripts/syncpackage
<Laney> tada!
<elgeneralmidi> where is my upload RainCT ?
<RainCT> elgeneralmidi: 2009-07-30 15:24:02 - a2jmidid_5-0ubuntu1_source.changes: Incorrect signature, moving to rejected.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<elgeneralmidi> why ?
<RainCT> elgeneralmidi: you either have never logged in on REVU, you used the wrong GPG key for signing the package, or Launchpad doesn't know your GPG key
<elgeneralmidi> ah ok, how to import my gpg key on launchpad ?
<RainCT> elgeneralmidi: https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+me/+editpgpkeys
<RainCT> elgeneralmidi: you'll need to logout and login again on REVU after adding the key, so that it fetches it again
<elgeneralmidi> arf
<elgeneralmidi> Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key.
<slytherin> elgeneralmidi: I hope you are uploading your public key in ascii format
<elgeneralmidi> I launched the command gpg --fingerprint
<elgeneralmidi> and paste a public key
<elgeneralmidi> 27CB 86A6 A43B 3D21 E6A1  6D31 A5C4 C863 C393 E7C3
<elgeneralmidi> and clic on Import Key
<elgeneralmidi> Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key. :-(
<slytherin> elgeneralmidi: Looks like launchpad imports the key from some key server. Is your key uploaded to a keyserver already?
<elgeneralmidi> yes i launched this command
<elgeneralmidi> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys
<slytherin> hmm, then I am not sure what the problem is.
<elgeneralmidi> I understand why
 * Laney figures out some other haskell packages to rebuild
<Laney> 30 can be done now
<Laney> anyone fancy splitting the uploads?
<Laney> Couple of quick REVUs for some packages in Debian NEW anyone?
 * Laney flutters eyelids
<Laney> lashes?
<Laney> I hope this ppc buildd problem doesn't mess up the ghc transition there :(
<ximion> hi! could someone please take a look at the smile package at revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/smile
<ximion> it is quite fine and already on the list to be included to debian experimental, but it would be great if it could go to ubuntu karmic before feature-freeze.
<ximion> (I'm not a motu, so the package needs sponsoring)
<mzz> is there some cunning way to edit a file in an sbuild-lvm chroot, other than "schroot -c jaunty-source" and then editing the file in /var/lib/schroot/mount/jaunty-source?
<Laney> is there a special auto-accept for synced packages which would be binary NEW?
<Laney> or do they go through the queue like any other
<Laney> james_w: ^?
<james_w> Laney: they end up in the queue
<james_w> the archive admin should fast-track them though
<Laney> alright
<Laney> deciding whether to requestsync or syncpackage
<james_w> want me to fish something out
<Laney> not uploaded yet
<Laney> james_w: bug 406984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406984 in hscolour "Sync hscolour 1.13-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406984
 * Laney heads home
 * Laney updates The Graph first
<andol> Wondering if I can get some help interpret https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/munin/1.2.6-12ubuntu1/+build/1062136
<andol> Does that ^^ information mean that 2009-07-28 was the first build attempt, or merely the most recent of potentially many build attempts?
<geser> the most recent (see also the time and date within the changelog)
<awalton> I've got a ppa question: if I have four packages that waterfall depend on each other (a->b->c->d), do I need to setup 4 ppas and set the dependencies likewise, or will it be able to figure it out on its own?
<geser> awalton: one PPA is enough. are those build-dependencies or run-time dependencies?
<awalton> build
<awalton> thanks geser
<geser> upload the first package, wait till it got build, upload the next one, wait till it got build, ...
<agrajag> anyone use/like anything other then dpkg-scanpackages to make a Packages.gz file?
<elgeneralmidi> hi, how to look on revu the source rejected uploads ? because i have uploaded source there are 10 minutes,and I still see nothing
<poningru> quick question how ok is it to have files go into /usr/local?
<poningru> as in /usr/local/sbin/ etc.
<jpds> In a package? Not so OK...
<poningru> as in whats the policy in a package installing files to that
<poningru> ah ok
<nhandler> elgeneralmidi: What is the name of the package?
<elgeneralmidi> pyphat nhandler
<nhandler> Let me take a look elgeneralmidi
<nhandler> elgeneralmidi: What is your LP profile?
<elgeneralmidi> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntufromscratch
<elgeneralmidi> :)
<nhandler> elgeneralmidi: Have you logged into REVU yet?
<elgeneralmidi> yes
<elgeneralmidi> on revu i am logged in as ubuntufromscratch
<nhandler> elgeneralmidi: And are you signing the package with the same key that is on LP ?
<elgeneralmidi> yes, i have just one key
<nhandler> elgeneralmidi: What command were you using to build the source package?
<elgeneralmidi> pdebuild
<jpds> elgeneralmidi: Try: debuild -S -sa
<elgeneralmidi> and sign the source after with debsign
<elgeneralmidi> it's impossible for me, because i created a base pbuilder karmic on my hardy
<elgeneralmidi> and debuild -S -sa build a package with the system
<geser> it should only build a source package
<elgeneralmidi>  pyphat_0.4.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: bad-ubuntu-distribution-in-changes-file karmic
<geser> you can ignore that, it's normal that hardy doesn't know about karmic
<elgeneralmidi> I have another message saying that my secret key is not available
<elgeneralmidi> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<geser> this usually happens when your key uid (including any comments) doesn't match your name in the last line of the changelog entry
<elgeneralmidi> I checked and it is identical in the changelog and my gpg key :-/
<devfil> james_w: about the papyon package (it was rejected yesterday), what should I add in debian/copyright? "papyon source embeds a copy of pyiso8601"?
<nhandler> elgeneralmidi: You can try passing the -k<key-id> option to debuild
<elgeneralmidi> yes it's good now
<elgeneralmidi> thx nhandler
<nhandler> Did you re-upload to REVU elgeneralmidi ?
<elgeneralmidi> ok i try
<elgeneralmidi> Successfully uploaded packages
<nhandler> elgeneralmidi: I'm glad it worked
<elgeneralmidi> yes it worked, :)
<elgeneralmidi> thanks you again
<ximion> hi! could someone please take a look at the smile package at revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/smile
<ximion> it is quite fine and already on the list to be included to debian experimental, but it would be great if it could go to ubuntu karmic before feature-freeze.
<ximion> (I'm not a motu, so the package needs sponsoring)
<ximion> hi! could someone please take a look at the smile package at revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/smile
<ximion> it is quite fine and already on the list to be included to debian experimental, but it would be great if it could go to ubuntu karmic before feature-freeze.
<ximion> (I'm not a motu, so the package needs sponsoring)
<ximion> sorry for asking this question again and again: could someone please take a look at the smile package at revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/smile
<ximion> it is quite fine and already on the list to be included to debian experimental, but it would be great if it could go to ubuntu karmic before feature-freeze.
<ximion> (I'm not a motu, so the package needs sponsoring)
<ximion> sorry for asking this question again and again: could someone please take a look at the smile package at revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/smile
<ximion> it is quite fine and already on the list to be included to debian experimental, but it would be great if it could go to ubuntu karmic before feature-freeze.
<ximion> (I'm not a motu, so the package needs sponsoring)
<ximion> sorry for asking this question again and again: could someone please take a look at the smile package at revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/smile
<ximion> it is quite fine and already on the list to be included to debian experimental, but it would be great if it could go to ubuntu karmic before feature-freeze.
<ximion> (I'm not a motu, so the package needs sponsoring)
<ximion> sorry for asking this question again and again: could someone please take a look at the smile package at revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/smile
<ximion> it is quite fine and already on the list to be included to debian experimental, but it would be great if it could go to ubuntu karmic before feature-freeze.
<ximion> (I'm not a motu, so the package needs sponsoring)
<ximion> oops... this was not planned ;-)
<ximion> maybe I found a bug in quassel
<ximion> sorry for that many entries.
#ubuntu-motu 2009-07-31
<a|wen> any revu administrators around that can mark me as reviewer?
<nhandler> a|wen: Sure
<a|wen> nhandler: it's LP andreas-wenning
<nhandler> a|wen: Done
<a|wen> nhandler: thx!
<stochastic> Does anyone have a free minute to REVU either http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/a2jmidid or http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xwax or http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xjadeo
<quidnunc> Is emacs-23 being packaged for jaunty?
<quidnunc> (apart from snapshot)
<AnAnt> Hello, GPL3+ is compatible with BSD-C3, right ?
<fabrice_sp> AnAnt, according to http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html#GPLCompatibleLicenses and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_FSF_approved_software_licenses, they seem compatible
<AnAnt> fabrice_sp: thanks
<TheMuso> n/c
<DGMurdockIII> Open Source development for the AMD64 architecture - http://www.x86-64.org
<DGMurdockIII> Open Source development for the AMD64 architecture - http://www.amd64.org/
<AnAnt> ?
<DGMurdockIII> it the amd cpu open source code
<DGMurdockIII> i thougt you guys could make use of it to improve ubuntu
<DGMurdockIII> Intel Open Source - http://software.intel.com/sites/oss/
<slytherin> DGMurdockIII: Off topic here
<DGMurdockIII> why is it
<DGMurdockIII> you cant use it
<slytherin> What is there to use?
<DGMurdockIII> the code
<DGMurdockIII> what else
<jmarsden> DGMurdockIII: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing for an idea of what Ubuntu MOTUs do.  If you want to package that code up for Ubuntu ... go for it :)
<slytherin> maxb: I believe now you can ask for syc of libjaudiotagger-java
<mac_v> Hi all... why hasnt vuze been upgraded to version 4?
<hyperair> ask the debian-java team
<hyperair> (or ubuntu-java?)
<mac_v> does this request have to be sent to the mailing list?
<hyperair> i'm sure someone has it in mind
<mac_v> ah... ok, someone in -desktop said ask here... :)
<hyperair> slytherin: it appers you merged vuze last. do you know anything about vuze's status?
<hyperair> version 4 i mean
<mac_v> slytherin: i'v been running vuze4 since jaunty , from the time 4 was released , works fine
<slytherin> hyperair: mac_v: Adrian Perez is already working on vuze 4 in Debian. He will probably upload it over weekend.
<slytherin> After that I can merge/sync it to Ubuntu.
<hyperair> mac_v: well there you've got your answer =)
<mac_v> \o/ thanx for the heads up ...
 * hyperair goes back to trying to figure emacs out
<mac_v> slytherin: so in 2 weeks we can expect it in the repos?
<slytherin> mac_v: you mean before FF, sure.
<mac_v> ok... thanx
<dmentre> hello
<dmentre> could a core developer look at bug 406351 and bug 406434. Simple synchronizations are needed. These packages are blocking the remaining of the OCaml transition
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406351 in ocaml-batteries "[3.11.1 transition][round 5/6] Please synchronize following packages from Debian sid in Karmic" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406434 in ocaml-libvirt "[3.11.1 transition][round 5/6] Please synchronize source package ocaml-libvirt from Debian sid in Karmic" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406434
<dmentre> thanks!
<geser> dmentre: usually it's easier to get attention from a core-dev in #ubuntu-devel than here (just as a hint)
<maxb> slytherin: yup, read the BTS mail myself
<maxb> * _just_ read the BTS mail myself
<dmentre> geser: ok. Thank you
<maxb> slytherin: The package is not in incoming.debian.org but neither is it in the archive - I guess it's being processed by a currently executing dinstall run. I'll try again later
<maxb> slytherin: Once the package does show up in unstable, may I subscribe you directly to the sync request, rather than subscribing u-u-s, since you know all the background info on this one?
<slytherin> maxb: sure.
<gaspa> Laney: around?
<devfil> james_w: ping
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is notify-osd available for hardy ?
<slytherin> AFAIK, no.
<kaushal> any plans to backport it in Hardy ?
<maxb> Ironic. I've just been converting my karmic systems back to notification-daemon
<slytherin> python packaging gurus, what is the difference between site-packages and dist-packages?
<geser> dist-packages is used by the distribution python interpreter and site-packages by a locally installed one
<maxb> slytherin: site-packages is what Python upstream uses. dist-packages was created to clarify an ambiguity  - formerly debian packaged python used to use /usr/local/lib/pythonX.Y/site-packages/ as a place for the local sysadmin to plug in local modules. But this location is also the one which would be used by a vanilla install of python into /usr/local. Hence, rename the debian-packaged dir to dist-packages to distinguish the two
<slytherin> geser: maxb: thanks for explanation. Surprisingly reviewboard is installing itself into /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages. :-)
<slytherin> So I guess I need to file a bug in reviewboard.
<maxb> If you are attempting to install it using the system python installation, that is correct
<maxb> Oh, or do you mean a reviewboard .deb is attempting to install there?
<slytherin> There is no .deb. All I am doing is easy_install ReviewBoard
<maxb> oh, good
<maxb> that's fine then
<geser> than it's ok to use dist-packages as it uses /usr/bin/python (the system one)
<maxb> If you were to execute /usr/local/bin/easy_install ReviewBoard, then *that* would go to site-packages
<slytherin> Ok. I now understand it somehow.
<ximion> hi
<ximion> I have a CDBS-based package, which is split into one -data and one binary package. If I compile it, I get the lintian warning debian-changelog-file-is-a-symlink, which it is indeed.
<ximion> Does anyone know where I can disable the creation of the changelog as symlink?
<maxb> I thought it was legitimate and intended that the changelog in all but one package be a symlink - but you also need appropriate dependencies to ensure the symlink's target is installed
<ximion> maxb: the symlink is relative... and this is really not useful
<devfil> james_w: ping
<james_w> hi devfil
<devfil> james_w: about the papyon project, what should I write in copyright? "The source tarball embeds a copy of iso8601."?
<james_w> well, I believe that is under a different license
<james_w> so you need to check that the terms of the license are satisfied, and then include that license in debian/copyright
<devfil> james_w: ok, really thanks :)
<james_w> devfil: it's MIT I think, which is fairly liberal, so there shouldn't be license compatibility issues
<james_w> "The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in
<james_w> all copies or substantial portions of the Software."
<james_w> that's the obvious one to make sure is followed though
<devfil> james_w: it isn't I think
<slytherin> ximion: as long as the symlink actually points to the correct changelog file when all packages are installed, you can ignore the warning.
<ximion> slytheri: okay, thank you
<ximion> another question: If a binary in /usr/bin has no manpage (which results in an lintian warning) should I ovveride the lintian message or just let it be?
<slytherin> ximion: Ideally you should write manpage.
<e-jat> anyone can check bug 404546 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404546 in ppp "pppd crash (unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000014)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404546
<ximion> slytheri: a manpage is useless: It is a complete graphical program without any command-line parameters
<ximion_> slytheri: Should I override the lintian error about the changelog-symlink?
<slytherin> ximion_: I don't think that is necessary.
<slytherin> asac: I was wondering if there is any plan about replacing bluez-gnome with gnome-bluetooth in karmic.
<asac> slytherin: that or blueman. decision pending during sprint
<slytherin> asac: Personally I would prefer gnome-bluetooth considering that it is fork of bluez-gnome and has got backing from 'Bastien Nocera'. :-)
<ximion___> slytheri: Okay. I've found the reason for symlinking files: This is automatically done by CDBS, I had to switch CDBS_NO_DOC_SYMLINKING on.
<slytherin> ximion___: What is the effect of that? Does it create copy of changelog in every binary package?
<ximion___> slytheri: I think it does exactly this. But so no false symlink will be created.
<slytherin> ximion___: Then there is problem. If all the packages have same base directory and also include copy of changelog then there will be trouble while installing those packages.
<ximion___> slytheri: okay, I checked it again: The symlink IS correct. Should I fix the lintian warning by adding this flag, override it or let it be?
<slytherin> ximion___: ignore the warning. let it be.
<ximion___> okay
<ximion___> slytheri: I got those as comment for smile (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/smile) Is it necessary to create an empty manpage for a GUI-Qt application?
<gaspa> ximion___: manpage: why not?
<gaspa> and about the link, in mentors.d.o I've removed the link and hard-copied the changelog in rules.
<ximion___> gaspa: Because SMILE is a Qt-GUI application which has absolutely no command-line parameters (except filename to open) A manpage is useless.
<gaspa> ximion___: not useless. if you want to see what the program does, even if it's completely graphical.
<ximion___> gaspa: The symlink points to the changelog of smile-data. Because they have the same changelog, I think this is not problem. But if you did it for Debian, I will override the CDBS example too.
<gaspa> although I'd think it's not *necessary*
<ximion___> gaspa: Have you written a manpage for your version?
<gaspa> :P not yet.
<ximion___> ;-)
<gaspa> but I've not found sponsors even for this reason
<gaspa> did you say that CDBS_NO_DOC_SYMLINKING works?
<gaspa> i mean, cdbs wont do a changelog link, with this variable set?
<ximion___> gaspa: It should. But unfortunately it always symlink the changelog. I tried CDBS_NO_DOC_SYMLINKING="yes" and CDBS_NO_DOC_SYMLINKING=true, next I will try to figure out if it is correctly set.
<gaspa> lol
<gaspa> ok
<gaspa> nice to know.
<ximion___> gaspa: No, it is not :-P
<geser> what is exactly the problem with that?
<geser> if it' just the lintian warning ignore it as this a ubuntu change to cdbs and I don't know if lintian knows about it (that it's ok)
<ximion___> geser: I think there's actually a CDBS-bug in this.
<slytherin> ximion___: Why do you think it is a bug?
<ximion___> slytheri: It is impossible to disable the linking feature
<slytherin> ximion___: Why do you want to diable it?
<ximion___> slytheri: lintian complains about this. And because I'm not a MOTU I need someone to sponsor this package. And to get a sponsor it is better to have no lintian warnings left.
<slytherin> ximion___: It is warning, not error.
<ScottK> ximion___: This is a reasonably well known Ubuntu change to CDBS, so it should be OK.
<ScottK> ximion___: If a sponsor complains about it, feel free to direct them to me and I'll explain it.
<ximion___> ScottK: Okay, but first I need to find a sponsor ;-) Now I know the Ubuntu change too. (Only the manpage-problem left, but I think I will ignore it too, because it is also in debian very common (a lot of packages have this warning))
<ScottK> And then he left.
<ScottK> ximion: Don't ignore the manpage one.
<ScottK> It is common in Debian, but one that a significant effort is going into fixing.
<ScottK> We don't want new packages with the problem.
<ximion> ScottK: No, he didn't He just removed the stupid _ from his username.
<ximion> ScottK: Okay. What should I write into the manpage? Should the manpage go to a new package? (smile-man)
<ScottK> ximion: Disappeared from my user list for long enough for me to not get tab completion the first time I tried.
<ScottK> ximion: Yes.  Write the man page and no it goes in the existing binary package.
<ximion> ScottK: Should I write to the page what the application generally does? (Because I can't write detailed instructions how everything works because I use this tool less often)
<ScottK> ximion: Yes.  Also if there are any command line options/switches (I have no idea what you're packaging) definitely describe those.
<ximion> ScottK: It is a complete GUI application (which uses Qt4) It has no parameters except filnames, so first I was a bit confused about the fact that lintian recommends a manpage.
<ScottK> ximion: OK.  Then it can be a short man page.
<ximion> ...I packaged various other applications and lintian never complained about this. (No manpage was present, apps had a symlink to /usr/bin)
<\sh> siretart: http://www.sourcecode.de/content/django-fai-manager-video-tour :)
<maxb> hi, I need a bit of advice - what do you do to disable a patch in a cdbs-simple-patchsys package? There's no series file like quilt
<ScottK> maxb: If you don't want to remove it, rename it to a filename with no suffix.  simple-patchsys only looks for certain file endings like .diff, .patch, etc.
<maxb> In the interests of the entire content not appearing twice in the Debian<->Ubuntu diff, perhaps I should just remove it?
<ScottK> Will we want the patch again in the future?
<maxb> Possibly.. it's a patch to the in-tree ltmain.sh to pass through --as-needed, but a different ubuntu-specific patch requires reautotoolizing, so they conflict. However, a second ubuntu change is to drop the use of --as-needed, so the ltmain.sh change is unnecessary
<maxb> Now if only I could figure out how to make cdbs redo autoconf and automake but NOT aclocal or libtool, I could just leave it alone.
<ximion> Could someone check the package libqt4intf at REVU? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libqtintf4
<geser> ximion: commented
<ximion___> geser: Are you there?
<ximion___> You reviewed my libqt4intf-package at revu ( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libqtintf4 ) and I fixed all issues now, except for two.
<ximion> geser: I override the issues because they are invalid for the package. Could you check the reasons, please?
<ximion> because I'm not 100% sure about that.
<geser> ximion: have you tried using dh_makeshlibs (which add the ldconfig call to the postinst and postrm) instead of calling ldconfig in postinst yourself?
<ximion> geser: The command does not work with this package...
<geser> ok
<mrooney|w> gilir: hey, I saw you commented on bug 405591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405591 in wxbanker "Please update wxbanker to 0.5.0.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405591
<gilir> mrooney|w: ah I though you was away, so I post directly a comment on the bug :)
<mrooney|w> nah |w just means at work
<mrooney|w> so, what is that diff.gz that is attached?
<gilir> mrooney|w: it's the content of the debian directory, generated by debuild -S -sa
<mrooney|w> oh okay, what is that useful for
<mrooney|w> applying to upstream?
<gilir> it's usefull if you want somebody to sponsor your package :)
<mrooney|w> gilir: :) so someone applies that diff to the upstream branch and uploads, is that the idea?
<gilir> this + upstream tarball and it can be uploaded
<mrooney|w> ah I see, that's easy!
<mrooney|w> let me just add a link to the milestone in the changelog
<mrooney|w> so anyone interested can see changes
<gilir> mrooney|w: the diff I attached is an example, feel free to modify it :)
#ubuntu-motu 2009-08-01
<mrooney|w> gilir: so basically just upload a modified one, say "okay, this should be good to apply to the tarball!" and eventually a nice person uploads it? :)
<gilir> mrooney|w: yes :)
<eboyjr> o4o What can I do if a package is 4o4?
<mrooney|w> eboyjr: what do you mean exactly? what is trying to access the package and where?
<eboyjr> mrooney|w: I was trying to get python-webkit with Synaptic Package Manager and it said it could not find the package. So I found the .deb of the same version elsewhere.
<mrooney|w> well you can always use packages.ubuntu.com: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=python-webkit
<mrooney|w> but did you try apt-get, that seems better
<mrooney|w> (also this may be more appropriate in #ubuntu-bugs, not sure)
<joaopinto> it is more appropriate on #ubuntu, since it's a support question
<eboyjr> Well I already solved it.
<eboyjr> For me.
<eboyjr> But for other people, I don't know why it would be 404 if there is a repository that is supposed to hold all packages together
<mrooney|w> yeah, it could be a bug somewhere which is why I suggested in #ubuntu-bugs
<eboyjr> Okay.
<mrooney|w> joaopinto: It seems like more of a debugging thing than support to me, but either probably works
<mrooney|w> also if you just install the deb you won't get security etc updates via a package manager, will you?
<eboyjr> mrooney|w: I don't believe so, no.
<joaopinto> mrooney|w, a problem analisys may not require debugging, you are assuming eboyjr has a proper understanding on what he is trying to do, I am assuming he is doing something wrong :)
<joaopinto> if you get an http error code 404 while installing a package from a repository, then it's most likely a server-side issue, but again, that is a support related question :)
<huats> eboyjr: which version of ubuntu are you running ?
<huats> (regarding your python-webkit issue)
<eboyjr> Ubuntu 9.04
<eboyjr> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.math.ucdavis.edu/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pywebkitgtk/python-webkit_1.0.2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb 404 Not Found
<huats> eboyjr: the issue is that you are using sources that are not official
<huats> remove that source from you sources.list file and it will be ok
<huats> ...
<mrooney|w> yeah, the mirror doesn't have that package possibly because you are out of date, and apt-get update might solve it
<huats> eboyjr: is it an official mirror ?
<eboyjr> huats: Yes.. it is I believe
<eboyjr> BUGabundo on #ubuntu-bugs says it's a cache problem
<joaopinto> mrooney|w, 1.0.2-1ubuntu1 is the current version, apt-get update will not help
<mrooney|w> ah ok
<joaopinto> eboyjr, again, that is not a bug, you are using a mirror which is either no official or if it is official is missing a file, or has some configuration failure
<huats> eboyjr: ok than apt-get update
<huats> shold fix it
<huats> or use a different mirror...
<eboyjr> Well I selected it from the list on Software Source using find fastest mirror
<eboyjr> Ubuntu Software tab > Download from: > Select Best Server
<eboyjr> This should be regarded as a bug.
<joaopinto> eboyjr, Select Best Server does not check a mirror integrity, that is an infrastructure failure, not a software failure
<joaopinto> to cover such a scenario, it would need to check EVERY file on the mirror, which is kind of insane
<eboyjr> An infrastructure bug.
<eboyjr> I will change mirrors though.
<joaopinto> an infrastructure failure, not a bug
<joaopinto> the software is expected to show you the 404, when the a file is missing, it is working as expected
<eboyjr> Use a bash script to check all the files on the mirrors :) I'm kidding. Thank you everyone
<eboyjr> Well since the file is missing, it shouldn't be included in the list I believe.
<eboyjr> Before I leave, I'm curious: What are SRUs?
<RainCT> eboyjr: Stable Release Updated
<eboyjr> Okay.
<poningru> how do I find out who submitted a package?
<nhandler> poningru: Check the first entry in debian/changelog
<hyperair> Zhenech: it seems there are many sponsors who take interest in geany-plugins eh..
<hyperair> Zhenech: look at it yet? =P
<Zhenech> hyperair, yes, it looked fine sofar, and it worked (which is most important) :)
<hyperair> Zhenech: so how about uploading soon? =D
<Zhenech> heh :P
<Zhenech> lets see... sounds like a plan :)
<hyperair> sure does. ;)
<Zhenech> my ccowbulder should be fixed too
<Zhenech> lets see
<Zhenech> nah
<Zhenech> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Zhenech>   aptitude: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.9-6-4.7
<Zhenech>             Depends: libept0 (>= 0.5.26+b1) but it is not going to be installed
<directhex> sid#s broken?
<Zhenech> sort of
<Zhenech> hyperair, did you check copyright stuffs? :)
<Zhenech> hyperair, good good, at some points too verbose but well, too verbose isnt bad :)
<hyperair> Zhenech: yes i did check the copyright stuff =)
<hyperair> Zhenech: i'm part of the upstream anyway =)
<Zhenech> hyperair, "Description: Addons plugin for Geany" < sounds strange
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> miscellanous addons?
<hyperair> "miscellanous addons for Geany"?
<Zhenech> misc. plugins I'd say
<Zhenech> but yes
<Zhenech> Description: plugin which improves LaTeX support in Geany < does not match your "foobar plugin for Geany" schema
<Zhenech> but hell
<Zhenech> thats all I found :P
<hyperair> i'll go fix those now then =)
<Zhenech> haha
<Zhenech> one more
<Zhenech>  Geany is a small and lightweight integrated development environment using the
<Zhenech>  GTK2 toolkit.
<hyperair> oh right
<hyperair> Gtk+
<Zhenech>  Geany is a small and lightweight integrated development environment using the
<Zhenech>  Gtk+ toolkit.
<Zhenech> one is wrong :)
<hyperair> mmhmm
<hyperair> fixed.
<Zhenech> kk
<hyperair> wait..
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> about the latex plugin short description, what should it be?
<Zhenech> improved LaTeX support plugin for Geany?
<hyperair> hmm okay
<hyperair> that'll work
<Zhenech> in the end I dont care, but as you have foo plugin for Geany for all the other packages, it'd be nicer to be consistent
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> question. do you pull from git, or get the package from m.d.n?
<Zhenech> m.d.n
<Zhenech> but I could pull from git too
<Zhenech> should I?
<hyperair> it's up to you
<hyperair> i'm uploading to both
<Zhenech> then gimme tar.gz
<hyperair> and i've uploaded to m.d.n already =)
<Zhenech> so I dont have to fool around with git-bp etc
<hyperair> tar.gz can be generated from git using pristine-tar
<Zhenech> i know
<Zhenech> but I *always* foget to add --git-pristine-tar etc ^^
<hyperair> aah =p
<hyperair> i specify it in my ~/.gbp.conf
<Zhenech> i do this in my debiab/gbp.conf
<hyperair> i see
<Zhenech> makes it easier for others to play with the package
<hyperair> hmm maybe i should do that for my packages as well
<Zhenech> :)
<hyperair> well it's in mentors.debian.net in any case =)
<hyperair> i'll go put a gbp.conf into git
<Zhenech> fine
<Zhenech> nau fix apt in sid :)
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> apt's broken?
<Zhenech> aptitude is uninstallable currently
<Zhenech> so I cant update my chroot and build
<Zhenech> but I guess it will be fixed by the autobuilders soo
<Zhenech> so take this as your free upload :)
<hyperair> free upload?
<Zhenech> i'll upload as soon I can :)
<hyperair> ah ok thanks =)
 * hyperair grumbles about emacs not reading umlauts into a utf-8 encoded file
<hyperair> hmm.. no, it's just the debian-control-mode that refuses to work with umlauts
<hyperair> hmmmmmmmmm debian-el fights with debian-dev-el for control of control files encoding it seems.
<hyperair> debian-el attempts to match all files named "control", while debian-dev-el attempts to match all files named "debian/control", and debian-el wins, so my umlauts go missing.
 * popey hugs directhex 
<directhex> hello popey, whatcha after?
<popey> nothing
<popey> for some reason I have only just seen your itv post. Liked it.
<directhex> annoyingly upstream decided to jump from 1.9.6 to a beta, so still no actual release which works ¬_¬
<popey> still, nice to know it's "in the pipeline" as it were
<directhex> all it took was ssh -D, and a smart developer! :p
<directhex> i know there are workarounds, like firefox extensions, but in the end, it's nice for ubuntu users to "not notice" when a site just works
<julien__> hi, is there any motu available to do a quick review on my package ? --> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/brackup
<ximion> Is there anyone who can review the packages http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libqtintf4 and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/smile ?
<norsetto> do we have it documented anywhere the usage/policy of renaming tarballs if repacked?
<jpds> Wasn't it to add a -repack1 to it?
<norsetto> jpds, yes, whatever, was it announced anywhere as a policy, is it documented?
<jpds> Can't remember.
<sebner> huhu norsetto \o/
<norsetto> me neither, but it annoys me when this kind of policy are unilaterally taken and not even announced
<norsetto> hola sebner
<sebner> norsetto: how are you doing? long time no see
<norsetto> pretty fine thanks, and you?
<sebner> military service over so fine ;D
<norsetto> still alive as well, even better ;-)
<sebner> eheheh ;P
<mrooney> gilir: around by any chance? I'm trying to figure out how to generate a diff.gz, I'm not quite sure what steps you took
<mrooney> any MOTU around kind enough to explain how to generate a diff.gz for the debian/ from an upstream tarball?
<lifeless> debuild -S
<mrooney> lifeless: but what is the workflow? do I download the tarball and extract it, throw the debian/ directory in, and run that?
<lifeless> broadly yes. I suspect you should do one of the tutorials; there have been regular ones in the ubuntu classes, transcripts are on the wiki etc
#ubuntu-motu 2009-08-02
<mrooney> lifeless: oh okay, I can't get a diff to generate but, I'll try to find one, I know there is a youtube video I think
<mrooney> maybe I need to copy it to an orig.tar.gz first
<stochastic> Does anyone have a free minute to REVU either http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/a2jmidid or http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xwax or http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xjadeo
<stochastic> oh and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/slv2
<kamalnandan> Hi Guys...
<kamalnandan> I am learning basic ubuntu packaging and also went thru the basic guide..but this guide makes me download some already existing "tar.gz" using "apt-get source"...and doing this creates some dsc file as well..
<kamalnandan> I was able to create a basic pkg using that..
<kamalnandan> but I want to do packaging from scratch..say, I have my own "hello world" program, in a file called "hello.cpp", and a makefile that compiles that..
<kamalnandan> so how should I go about it?
<kamalnandan> BTW...Gurus..I followed the example given on this page..:"https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic"
<kamalnandan> no response guys??
<kklimonda> kamalnandan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Packaging%20from%20Scratch
<kamalnandan> kklimonda: thanks for reply..i have gone through this guide...but let me go thru this once again..probably I have missed something..
<kamalnandan> a bit off topic..but...whats the difference between a configure.in file and configure.ac file?
<kamalnandan> ok..found it, configure.ac is the new name for configure.in
<kamalnandan> am writing a configure.in script for the first time for a helloworld program..
<kamalnandan> i.e. hello.c
<kamalnandan> when i do "autoconf" i get the following error:
<kamalnandan> configure.in:2: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE
<kamalnandan> what does it mean?
<kamalnandan> or is there some other channel where i nust put this question?
<jmarsden> kamalnandan: This is a build system question not a packaging question.  See http://mij.oltrelinux.com/devel/autoconf-automake/ for one tutorial, and http://sources.redhat.com/autobook/autobook/autobook_toc.html for a book all about these tools.
<jmarsden> Your error probably means you forgot to put an AC_INIT macro invocation near the start of the file ?
<kamalnandan> jmarsden: sorry to put this question here..but I have to do packaging..and got to know that it will require configure script too...so learning to write configure script..and thats why this question..
<kamalnandan> BTW, I have put AC_INIT macro at the start..
<jmarsden> kamalnandan: No, packaging does not require a configu8re script, just some way to build the software.
<jmarsden> Any way the original software author chooses that works is fine.
<kamalnandan> infact i was going thru the following steps where it mentions that we must have a configure script too..
<kamalnandan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<kamalnandan> though i agree..even a makefile would do..since configure script is just used to generate a makefile..
<kamalnandan> however, i believe i must not get distracted and try to learn too many things at a time.:-)..so now I am not going to get into configure script writing and concentrate on packaging only...:-)..its more important to complete the given task at hand..infact, they are already using some cmake utility and have written a file that for cmake that probably works similar to configure..
<jmarsden> The forum post you linked to is not at official guide, it just uses an example project that has a configure file.  I do not see it saying "you must have a configure script" anywhere in that forum thread.  You will be better off using the official documentation instead.
<jmarsden> Yes, cmake should work fine.
<jmarsden> Use whatever the software developers use when they build the software.
<kamalnandan> ok..thanks jmarsden..infact, i got distracated and started getting into configure which I was not required to..:-)..
<kamalnandan> thanks for your help ..
<jmarsden> No problem.
<ppzico> Hi, I have a question about packaging. I have a single project having 2 different executables. Another is made with C and the other with Python. Those executables communicate through TCP/IP on localhost.
<ppzico> How should I package them?
<ppzico> Maybe as multi binary or should I consider having those executables different projects?
<ppzico> Just want to know which is the best approach and giving the least hairloss for me..
<hyperair> ppzico: you should only split a package if there is something that's very large if unsplit -- i.e. dependency chain, or package size.
<hyperair> ppzico: otherwise, don't split it
<kamalnandan> if I dont have to use a configure script in my package and have to simply use a makefile what should i remove from the rules file?
<kamalnandan> here is the link to the rules script that I am using..
<kamalnandan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/243401/
<ppzico> hyperair: Do you mean now splitting the project or the binary?
<hyperair> binary.
<ppzico> hmm, then I might need help how to package a project with both C and Python, since I have found it complicated
<ppzico> Could try to think a bit more myself first though, if that is the right approach
<ppzico> Is the dh_make still usable for this or should I do packaging the hard way without any autotools?
<hyperair> ?
<hyperair> dh_make is usable for all cases
<hyperair> you just have to customize the debian/* files
<hyperair> and remove some template files
<ppzico> alright, thanks :) That's good to know that I don't go soloing with some worse techniques
<maxb> Do we have a canned reply for "We usually only update packages in the development release. SRUs and backports blah blah blah.... " ?
<mrooney> I thought so, did you look in stock responses?
<maxb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses ?   I don't see anything quite applicable.
<mrooney> maxb: hm maybe not, I'd certainly link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates though
<kamalnandan> why is it so that when i build a package using "debuild -us -uc", the binary also gets installed?
<kamalnandan> i dont want to get it installed, i just want to create the package i.e. .deb file
<kamalnandan> i want to get it installed only when i do "dpkg -i <package i.e. .deb file>"
<kamalnandan> experts, any idea?
<Hobbsee> er, the binary shouldn't be getting installed?
<Hobbsee> are you running a hook or something?
<kamalnandan> while doing "debuild -us -uc", i just want the *.deb file to be created and not to be installed..
<kamalnandan> it must be installed only when i do "dpkg -i <*.deb>"
<kamalnandan> folks..any idea about this?
<iulian> kamalnandan: Hobbsee already answered.
<iulian> 1441.37 <@Hobbsee> er, the binary shouldn't be getting installed?
<iulian> 1441.42 <@Hobbsee> are you running a hook or something?
<Abd4llA> hi there, any idea what's the difference between /lib/libc.so and /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so ?
<kamalnandan> iulian: infact, I had got disconnected for a while..perhaps Hobbsee answered within that time..sorry..
<kamalnandan> thanks @Hobbsee for your reply...:-)
<Hobbsee> kamalnandan: long ping timeout, with 4 mins ;)
<Hobbsee> and you're welcome
<kamalnandan> can you plz reply once again..
<kamalnandan> yes..thare was some problem...
<kamalnandan> because of which network got disconnected..
<kamalnandan> @Hobbsee, can you plz copy and paste your last answer...thanks..and also sorry, if i am getting impatient...:)
<Hobbsee> kamalnandan: it's what iulian pasted?
<kamalnandan> oh..sorry..i thought it was for someone else..
<maxb> kamalnandan: debuild does _not_ install what it builds. You *must* have something additional on your system which is doing it
<kamalnandan> well..but the binary is getting installed..what could be the problem..
<Hobbsee> pebkac, most likely.
<Hobbsee> of one form or another
<kamalnandan> i have "install" target in my makefile..
<kamalnandan> would that be doing this..
<kamalnandan> and moreover the deb file doesnt contain the binary..
<kamalnandan> I have pasted the contents of my rules script here..
<kamalnandan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/243950/
<kamalnandan> and this is the makefile
<kamalnandan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/243951/
<kamalnandan> it would be great, if someone takes a look...thanks..:-)
<kamalnandan> i also tried removing the "install" target from my makefile...but in that case "debuild -us -uc" fails..
<kamalnandan> however, here is the output of "debuild -us -uc", after removing "install" target from my makefile..
<kamalnandan> no response guys???
<debfx> is revu only for universe packages (but not multiverse)?
<pochu> debfx: multiverse is fine too AFAIK
<debfx> pochu: ah ok, the wiki only mentions universe
<maxb> 'main' and 'universe' are sometimes meant in ways which include their less-free counterparts - e.g. there's no separate sponsors teams for restricted and multiverse
<maxb> kamalnandan: erm...
<maxb> install:
<maxb> 	cp ${TARGET} /usr/local/bin/
<maxb> The problem should be obvious
<kamalnandan> maxb: thanks for your response...:-)..
<kamalnandan> but when i remove the install targe, i get this error
<kamalnandan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/243958/
<kamalnandan> moreover, even if install target is there in the makefile, one doesnt expect the binary to be installed while building..
<kamalnandan> it must be installed only when one installs it using something like "dpkg -i <*.deb>"
<kamalnandan> maxb: am i right?
<maxb> One expects commands to do what you tell them to do. You told cp to put the binary in /usr/local/bin/, so that's what it did
<maxb> You really shouldn't run builds as root, by the way, for exactly this sort of reason
<kamalnandan> but, the install target has to be executed while installing the package..isnt it? and not when I am building the package..
<kamalnandan> maxb: sorry..I am new to packaging..
<maxb> kamalnandan: Your rules file includes the DESTDIR variable in the "make install" command. This is not a feature of make, it is a convention for how people write makefiles. Your install target does not pay attention to the DESTDIR variable.
<mzz> how do I get sbuild to produce a .ddeb file (or at least I think that'd be preferable for debugging this)? Alternatively: how do I get it to not strip binaries?
<kamalnandan> maxb: thanks..perhaps I am getting it now..let me try fixing that..
<kamalnandan> maxb: BTW, why doesnt the deb file contain the binary?
<maxb> Because your install target malfunctioned and put it into the system root, rather than the package staging directory
<kamalnandan> oh..ok..so install target should be copying the binary in the $DESTDIR directory...am i right?
<kamalnandan> sorry..am a novice in packaging..thats why asking so many questions..
<kamalnandan> maxb: now i can see that the binary gets included in the .deb file..thanks for you help..
<kamalnandan> and when I do dpkg -i <deb file>..then it gets installed too..
<kamalnandan> but I am wondering where the binary got installed..i mean in which directory..
<kamalnandan> ok..it got installed in the "/" folder..which i think is not a good idea..i will need to install somewhwere else..
<kamalnandan> but getting it now..
<kamalnandan> what is the best location to install a binary? /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin?
<geser> for a package: /usr/bin, /usr/local is out of package space, it's for local installations
<kamalnandan> geser: thanks for response...:-)..
<kamalnandan> so, i need to create this dir /usr/bin inside debain folder ...right(when I am making a package)??
<geser> yes
<StevenK> kamalnandan: man dh_installdirs
<kamalnandan> geser: thanks
<kamalnandan> StevenK: OK..let me have a look in the man page..
<douwei> I am having trouble with compiz and the animation add-ins....it is installed and I can go to preferences and they look to be checked but they are not working
<douwei> anyone there?
<iulian> douwei: Please join #ubuntu for support.
<douwei> oops sorry
<ximion> Could someone recheck the http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libqtintf4 package? I think it's fine now. I added the missing README file also. (With instructions to change the version in rules for on new upstream versions)
<alefteris> how can i use the config file with pbuilder, i tryed with no luck: sudo pbuilder build ./opensc_0.11.4-5ubuntu1.dsc --configfile /home/thanos/dev/packaging/pbuilderrc-jaunty
<jbernard__> what is the best way to handle package versioning when upstream employs a "-r3", "-r4", "-r5" scheme?
<alefteris> nevermind
<ximion> jbernard: I would suggest appname-1.05.4.6r3
<ximion> simply add the letter and the number without -
<jbernard__> what if there is no digit before the 'r'?
<ximion> but maybe there exists a fixed naming-standard?
<jbernard__> upstream is releasing <package-name>-r5, for in instance
<ximion> jbernard: What is the exact version of the application?
<jbernard__> "r5" ;)
<jbernard__> i would assume
<ximion> only this?
<jbernard__> the previous release was "r4"
<jbernard__> yep
<jbernard__> kinda weird
<ximion> what is the name of the application?
<jbernard__> lua-iconv
<ximion> (I've never seen this strange release naming!)
<jbernard__> http://luaforge.net/projects/lua-iconv/
<jbernard__> i haven't either
<jbernard__> dh-make gets really upset
<jbernard__> and i would assume other tools will have issues as well
<ximion> They named it 0.r5
<jbernard__> where did you get the '0' from?
<jbernard__> they only did the '0' for "r3", from what i can tell
<ximion> The project provides DEB packages.
<ximion> The version of those packages is 0.r5 ;-)
<jbernard__> I see no '0' for the r5 release
<jbernard__> they distributed a deb for "r3", but it needs work
<ximion> okay, they named it 0.r3, so you can name your package version 0.r5, I think this is o.k.
<jbernard__> cool, thanks
<mrooney> if I am working on a manpage, what is the easiest way to preview it?
<nellery> mrooney: man ./<manpage>
<mrooney> nellery: haha wow, how silly of me, thanks!
<nellery> mrooney: no problem
<mrooney> maybe that is too simple for the internet to solve, all I could find was creating a postscript file from it :)
#ubuntu-motu 2010-08-02
<freeflying> shadeslayer: ping
<freeflying> shadeslayer: do you still need a sponsor upload?
<stalcup> what's up with REVU days as of late?
<bdrung> lucas: why do you subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to a sync request?
<lucas> oops, was a test, actually
<lucas> (well, the fact that it needed to be synced was real)
<bdrung> lucas: should i blow the whistle on you? i used syncpackage for it.
<stalcup> i would blow the whistle
 * stalcup hands over a whistle
 * bdrung hopes that he has used the phrase correctly.
<stalcup> bdrung: since I hate manpages, what is the proper context whilst using syncpackage
<stalcup> you did :)
<stalcup> do you use the dsc url or the actual dsc?
<bdrung> stalcup: i used ack-sync, which uses syncpackage
<stalcup> ah
<stalcup> hehe, bdrung we should eh?  but when?  :)
<bdrung> stalcup: i don't get your question
<stalcup> from the mailing list - when should REVU days be?
<bdrung> stalcup: asap to get them into the archive, far away in getting the word about the revu day spread
<bdrung> stalcup: maybe somewhere in the middle of now and FF?
<stalcup> with FF two weeks away, i was hoping we could see a good turn-out for 3 a week
<stalcup> that would give us 6 days
<stalcup> i am afraid anything older than 6 months is time wasted for some people
<bdrung> stalcup: you was thinking about more than one of them?
<stalcup> hoping more than thinking
<stalcup> we could also ask for a push for 2 or three days
<stalcup> ie, tues thru thurs
 * stalcup doesn't know what would get the most support
<stalcup> if it's just one day, i'm sure we'll miss out on people reviewing
<ajmitch> the problem is more getting people willing to review
<stalcup> it just seems to get harder every cycle
<ajmitch> because the queue doesn't really get shorter
<bdrung> ajmitch: i am working on getting the sponsors queue shorter. everything else comes after
<stalcup> right, its out right silly long right now
<ajmitch> & it's the usual problem of hoping that people will commit to helping with maintenance of the packages that they want pushed through REVU
<bdrung> stalcup: let's select three days on three different weekdays
<stalcup> i have no problem telling someone their software is crap, even if it is packaged perfectly
<bdrung> stalcup: i begin with complaining about the packaging and after they fix it, i send them to debian - no need to test it :)
<stalcup> I threw out Tues thru Thurs because no one likes extra stuff on Monday.  Tuedsay they start to let their mind wander, reviweing is the perfect distraction.  By Friday everyone is burned out for the week.
<bdrung> stalcup: one thing for improving revu: voting wich application should be in the archive -> count the "affects me too" on the needs-packaging bug
<bdrung> stalcup: ok
<stalcup> hrm
<stalcup> not a bad idea
<bdrung> stalcup: that's the reason why i looked at openshot in the previous release cycle
<stalcup> in fact, (this brings up an old argument) maybe it should be suggested that only *needs packaging* bugs or some other method should allow new apps into REVU
<stalcup> backporting is another laggard
<stalcup> brb
<bdrung> stalcup: possible. look into debian/changelog, grab lp bug, check if lp bug is a open needs-packaging bug
<shadeslayer> freeflying: nah.. im doing it the old debian-> ubuntu way
<stalcup> 4
<hyperair> Zhenech: ping.
<dholbach> good morning
<and471> hi guys, I am trying to create a pbuilder environment, but it fails everytime
<dholbach> and471: what's the error message can you put it on paste.ubuntu.com?
<and471> log is here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/472094/
<and471> dholbach, hey :) log is ^
<dholbach> and471: it's weird that it can't download all these packages
<dholbach> and471: try adding this to ~/.pbuilderrc
<dholbach> MIRRORSITE=http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<dholbach> and   sudo pbuilder create --override-config
<and471> dholbach, cool I shall try that, just to check, should I have COMPONENTS="main universe multiverse restricted" in my pbuilderrc?
<jpds> and471: That mirror looks fine: http://www.mirrorservice.org/DisplayScreen?action=print&media=projection
<dholbach> and471: yep
<and471> dholbach, jpds, okay trying again :)
<dholbach> oh, it was lucid
<dholbach> then it's indeed weird
<and471> dholbach, it has started failing to download packages again :(
<and471> dholbach, is there a way to set a longer timeout or something?
<dholbach> I really have no idea why that's happening
<and471> dholbach, is my internet connection too sucky?
<dholbach> I never thought that'd be a problem - I dunno
<jpds> and471: The other main GB mirror is http://ubuntu.datahop.net/ubuntu/ - it's usually gb.archive but I'm taking it down for maintenance.
<jpds> (At some point)
<\sh> micahg: zend-framework 1.10.7 is on its way....+ c/r on the debian zf package
<coolbhavi> hello all is the recent version of libtool having problems with libgtk2.0-dev?
<Rhonda> Hmm. I can't upgrade a cowbuilder chroot from lucid to maverick, it complaints about "Unable to connect to Upstart".
<Rhonda> How is that meant to work? Is maverick not supported anymore for chroots?
<coolbhavi> because i tried to build newest version of xchat and it failed with unhandled argument `/usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la' and looking at the rebuild failures there are a lot of those errors
<tumbleweed> Rhonda: I've got an open bug for that
<tumbleweed> psmisc, right?
<maxwellian> If we're sending a patch to the original upstream, is it rude not to subscribe to the mailing list?
<geser> coolbhavi: that .la file is gone but some other .la files still reference it -> they need to get fixed
<coolbhavi> geser, ah okay! thanks!
<tumbleweed> Rhonda: err, procps I meant. bug 602896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602896 in procps (Ubuntu) "Fails to update in pbuilder: start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602896
<Rhonda> tumbleweed: Yes, procps.
<Rhonda> tumbleweed: Thanks for the headsup, then I can stop investigating further. :)
<Rhonda> Alright, will do a --login and apply the patch from there interactively. :)
<Zhenech> hyperair, pong
<\sh> siretart: I didn't get the attachment of your mail...
<hyperair> Zhenech: have you forgotten about ctpl and geany-plugins? =)
<hyperair> Zhenech: FF's coming up, and if those two don't get into debian in time, i'll just -0ubuntu1 them into maverick first.
<hyperair> do you mind if i do that?
<Zhenech> i didnt forget
<Zhenech> mind throwing me the source again? :)
 * hyperair digs in his email
<hyperair> Zhenech: http://bugs.debian.org/579509
<hyperair> Zhenech: http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/c/ctpl/ctpl_0.2.2-1.dsc
<Zhenech> hyperair, is the maintainer somewhere on irc?
<Zhenech> yeah, got it :)
<hyperair> hmm that i'm not so sure..
<Zhenech> hyperair, geany plugins is currently the only revdep for that, right?
<hyperair> Zhenech: pretty much so.
<Zhenech> could you drop the .a file from -dev.install, rebuild the package and see whether geany plugins still build?
<hyperair> Zhenech: not at the moment. soffice takes up too much RAM for me to do a build.
<hyperair> Zhenech: i'll give it a go tonight
<Zhenech> hyperair, i'm vac tomorrow till the 8th…
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> nice timing =p
<hyperair> lemme poke my sbuild and see if it still runs.
<Zhenech> hyperair, basically the package looks great
<Zhenech> i for myself would like to see the .a file away, policy 3.9.1 and done
<hyperair> eh, there's a 3.9.1 now?
<hyperair> Zhenech: what's wrong with the .a?
<micahg> \sh: thanks
<\sh> micahg: uploaded already...
<Zhenech> hyperair, its old and should not be used when pkg-config is there
<hyperair> Zhenech: i see. but what about those who want to compile static apps?
<Zhenech> hyperair, dont do that? :)
<hyperair> Zhenech: you know, some of those people who want to come up with binaries that run on all distros?
<hyperair> Zhenech: removing .a means you can't, any more.
<hyperair> well, unless you recompile all your libraries into a separate prefix, which sucks.
<hyperair> grr. ftp.tw.debian.org is broken.
<Zhenech> hyperair, well… the problem is: when there is an .a it will pull linker flags from there maybe and overlink the binary (shared)
<hyperair> oh
<hyperair> that would be bad.
<Zhenech> yepp, thats why i think .a files should die :)
<hyperair> Zhenech: uh hell, it seems my geany-plugins packaging changes have disappeared O-o
<Zhenech> great :_
<hyperair> Zhenech: lemme just try adding ctpl and no changes and see what happens.
<alf__> Hi all! Anyone interested in reviewing glmark2 (a benchmark for OpenGL (ES) 2.0) [LP: #605901] [http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/glmark2]
<hyperair> Zhenech: it works.
<hyperair> Zhenech: i'll prepare the geany-plugins properly later on
<quadrispro> slangasek, hi, why the sync of dssi from debian is blacklisted?
<quadrispro> I see bug #305268 right now but there is no explanation in the report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305268 in dssi (Ubuntu) "Please sync dssi 0.9.1-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305268
<Laney> # ... due to orig.tar.gz mismatch:
<Laney> dssi
<quadrispro> Laney, ahh, thank you
<Laney> nps
<X3> geser that ntfs-3g 5.22 upstream is compiling away for karmic lucid and maverick
<X3> just the x86 binaries are delayed but rest is built
<X3> despite it failing locally it worked on ppa
<X3> i made it depend on fuse 2.8.1 should work
<siretart> \sh: sorry?
<\sh> siretart: you send me an email regarding fai + lucid
<siretart> wasn't this quite some time ago?
<\sh> siretart: 28.07 ian beardslee
<\sh> the attachment of his bug wea
<\sh> was missing
<jetienne> q. if a package is not modified when the package is made, should i had -ubuntu1 or adding nothing is ok ?.
<Bachstelze> jetienne: "not modified" from where?
<jetienne> Bachstelze: from the original source
<jetienne> this is plain compilation to make a package
<Bachstelze> then it's -0ubuntu1
<Bachstelze> 0 means "not in Debian"
<Bachstelze> the fist digit normally is the Debian revision from which the Ubuntu package was created
<siretart> \sh: aah, let now I remember, let me recheck
 * Rhonda . o O ( har. I'll upload a package with debian revision -0 then! )
<siretart> Rhonda: that would cause quite some confusion :-)
<Rhonda> policy allows!
<siretart> \sh: and you mean you cannot open the attachment? i.e. you don't see ian's mail?
<jetienne> Bachstelze: hmm ok
<\sh> siretart: I can't read ians mail :)
<siretart> ok, I've now tried again slightly differently, does it work for you this time?
<Bachstelze> jetienne: though normally if a package is not in Debian, you should get it into Debian first, then let it go into Ubuntu through the usual merge process
<jetienne> Bachstelze: ok. i will do ppa for now
<jetienne> Bachstelze: how hard it is to be included in Debian ?
<\sh> siretart: I only have the headers :( no mail body
<Bachstelze> jetienne: not hard, one your package is done, you post a RFS (Request For Sponsor) on the debian-mentors mailing list, and hopefully someone will upload it
<Bachstelze> once*
<jetienne> Bachstelze: how can i convince them ?
<siretart> \sh: is that a display problem of you mail client? can you have a look at the message source?
<\sh> siretart: evolution -> open with gedit
<\sh> siretart: only envelope + headers -> no body
<siretart> \sh: so source in gedit shows you ian's mail?
<Bachstelze> jetienne: depends what the package is, I guess, but generally the package description in debian/control is enough to see whether the package should be included or not
<Bachstelze> (and the package has to be lintien-clean)
<Bachstelze> lintian*
<jetienne> Bachstelze: hmm i will try... but from outside it seems quite random
<jetienne> Bachstelze: would be cool to know if some criteria on what is ok to include and what is not
<Bachstelze> mostly everything is OK, Debian is not Fort Knox
<\sh> siretart: just copy the body ;)
<Bachstelze> especially if it's a completely new package
<jetienne> Bachstelze: do i have to go thru this process at every new versino ?
<Bachstelze> a fork of an existing package that does not offer substantial improvements would not be ok, for example
<Bachstelze> jetienne: yes, or at least until you become a Debian Developer and get upload rights to the archive
<Bachstelze> someone has to upload it for you
<jetienne> Bachstelze: ok so it will lag quite a lot behind :)
<siretart> \sh: yeah, I can resend it, but I'm curious, is the problem in my or your MUA? is the message now contained in the mail or not?
<\sh> siretart: nope..only the header...last mail from you 14:47
<jetienne> Bachstelze: ok thanks for your help
<\sh> siretart: thinking about enabling bug tracking for the LP fai team...
<siretart> isn't the distro fai bugpage enough?
<\sh> siretart: as we don't have distro packages for fai in lucid ??? and I'm not quite sure if I would upload fai before FF into maverick...
<siretart> \sh: didn't we have a standing freeze exception for fai?
<siretart> I remember something like that
<\sh> siretart: if you find something, because I don't know and I'm not sure ;)
<siretart> I'm sure we had, and I'm confident that we can get it again
<siretart> how about uploading your packages as they are to maverick now
<siretart> targeting to install lucid
<siretart> then we could even consider backporting it
<\sh> siretart: hmmm....
<\sh> siretart: what was the bug ian wanted to report?
<siretart> now idea
<siretart> no idea
<siretart> that's why I forwarded the mail to you ;-)
<\sh> siretart: lol...copy the mail body pls...so I can have a look, eventually fix it and uploading to ubuntu-m release ;)
<siretart> I already did?
<jetienne> q. is it ok to ask ppa questions here ?
<\sh> ah there it is
<siretart> k, starbucks now. cultaer
<\sh> siretart: have fun :)
<bdrung> DktrKranz: when will you release ubuntu-dev-tools 0.101?
<DktrKranz> bdrung: should I? :)
<bdrung> DktrKranz: yes, especially due to the updated man pages
<DktrKranz> bdrung: jokes off, I see there are a lot of changes, maybe we could consider to do soo soon
<bdrung> DktrKranz: define soon
<DktrKranz> bdrung: I can do it this evening, or at worst tomorrow evening, both for maverick than unstable
<DktrKranz> s/than/and/
<bdrung> DktrKranz: great. (but isn't it the other way around? unstable and than maverick?)
<DktrKranz> bdrung: it's usually uploaded in ubuntu first, then I "merge" it in debian
<bdrung> DktrKranz: you can upload it to unstable and then use syncpackage on the uploaded dsc
<DktrKranz> bdrung: it's not perfectly in sync, uploaders change a bit
<bdrung> DktrKranz: can't we get rid of these changes?
<DktrKranz> bdrung: if I put "Ubuntu Developers" as Maintainer, and myself in Uploaders, sure
<DktrKranz> that's the only diff, IIRC
<DktrKranz> (just because I want a "real" person behind the package)
<bdrung> DktrKranz: that's the ubuntu->debian diff: http://paste.debian.net/82046/
<DktrKranz> yeah
<bdrung> DktrKranz: i like the idea of having "Ubuntu Developers" as Maintainer, and you in Uploaders
<bdrung> DktrKranz: if the version is the same, the content should be the same
 * DktrKranz looks if there are other packages with *Ubuntu* in maint
<DktrKranz> just to be coherent :)
<bdrung> DktrKranz: how do you do this check?
<Laney> grep-dctrl can do it
<DktrKranz> bdrung: projectb database, udd, Maintainers/Uploaders file on Indices, grep-dctrl
<DktrKranz> there are several sources
<Laney> what is projectb?
<DktrKranz> Laney: the monster behind Debian
<Laney> something to do with dak?
<DktrKranz> yeah, dak interface itself with projectb
<DktrKranz> a lot of "Ubuntu" teams: http://pastebin.com/cthitwXP
<Laney> I don't think it should be a problem
<Laney> just selecting the list where maintainer emails should go
<DktrKranz> queued (the thingie which processes the uploads) and dak (when accepting package) will spam a bit
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I don't know which ML would be appropriate for that
<DktrKranz> I don't remember if we have a email addres for such a packages
<Laney> maybe a separate LP/alioth team
<Laney> LP team with ubuntu-dev as a member would work
<DktrKranz> also, ubuntu-devel-discuss would be spammed for bugs reported in debian, so a ubuntu-dev team on alioth could be the answer
<Laney> LP is probably better
<Laney> as teams can have MLs now
<slangasek> quadrispro: because the source tarballs are (have been) different and unsyncable
<slangasek> quadrispro: can be unblacklisted once a new upstream version happens
<DktrKranz> ah, right
<Laney> DktrKranz: I'll register it if you'd like
<Laney> although if it's just going to be for a mailing list then maybe a proper one is better
<bdrung> DktrKranz: A ML for ~ubuntu-dev
<Laney> Can it be made clear that this ML is for maintenance of Debian packages?
<DktrKranz> Yeah, could go
<Laney> I worry that a mailing list attached to ubuntu-dev will be misleading
<DktrKranz> Laney: maybe something like "ubuntu-dev-packages@lists.something" could do
<Laney> yep
<DktrKranz> and description "Lists for ubuntu-dev maintained packages in Debian"
<Laney> I have no idea how to have a lists.ubuntu.com list created
<Laney> maybe ldo would be easier
<DktrKranz> in LP maybe?
<Laney> yeah you can do it with teams
<DktrKranz> I don't think an "official" list should be created
<DktrKranz> it will be a low traffic one :)
<Laney> seems a bit weird to register a team just to have its list though
<Laney> oh well, I'll do it
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-debian-maintainers
<DktrKranz> I thought multiple MLs could be created for a single team
<Laney> I don't think so
<DktrKranz> so, one for ~ubuntu-dev could be added as well
<Laney> DktrKranz: ubuntu-debian-maintainers@lists.launchpad.net
<DktrKranz> bdrung: sounds good for you to have Maintainer Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-debian-maintainers@lists.launchpad.net> ?
<bdrung> DktrKranz: ubuntu-debian-maintainers@lists.launchpad.net is not perfect, but ok
<Laney> erm
<DktrKranz> it's just a collector to avoid being spammed
<bdrung> DktrKranz: i meant the name
<Laney> I just thought... will it accept mails from Debian?
<DktrKranz> bdrung: suggestions for a better one?
<bdrung> DktrKranz: sadly, no
<DktrKranz> in the end, name is just a placeholder, what really matters is a functional email address
<Laney> we definitely check that emails won't bounce
<DktrKranz> or ftpteam will get spammed about it, and file RC bugs ;)
<DktrKranz> Laney: I can send one from ftp-master, to see if it bounces
<Laney> if you wish
<RainCT> Laney: LP mailing lists queue non-member posts for review by a team admin, if that's what you were asking
<Laney> RainCT: I was. Can they be made to be open?
<RainCT> Laney: No. And I don't recommend it either, you'll get spammed to death
<Laney> Debian lists manage fine
<DktrKranz> Archive Administrator <dak@ftp-master.debian.org>
<DktrKranz> ups
<RainCT> Laney: Maybe you can ask some LP guy to set it open for you. iirc they use Mailman behind the scenes.
<Laney> RainCT: yep will do
<Laney> or whitelist *.d.o
<jetienne> q. how to have a dh_make which understand mit license ?
<Laney> Write your own copyright file
<jetienne> Laney: how do i do that ? do you have pointer or keyword
<Laney> jetienne: Look at an existing one on your system — grep MIT /usr/share/doc/*/copyright
<jetienne> Laney: thanks
<DktrKranz> bdrung: for the time being, maybe a "ubuntu-dev-tools maintainer" could be fine
<DktrKranz> +s
<bdrung> DktrKranz: as name or email address?
<DktrKranz> name
<DktrKranz> for email, we need one which doesn't bounce
<bdrung> DktrKranz: will we get launchpad unbounced?
<bdrung> RainCT: ping
<DktrKranz> I could "intercept" those to ftp-master.d.o, but I guess other team members wouldn't be happy to get "subscription" mails
<DktrKranz> so, I hope we can whitelist *debian.org addresses
 * bdrung hopes too
<DktrKranz> there are three, dak@ftp-m.d.o, installer@ftp-m.d.o and *@bugs.debian.org
<Laney> what about bug mails
<Laney> ?
<Laney> They come from the originator, don't they?
<Laney> DktrKranz: I don't think we're going to have any luck here
<Laney> alioth list might be our best option
<DktrKranz> Laney: probably
<porthose> DktrKranz, do you have time to sponsor an RC bug fix into debian?
<RainCT> bdrung: Sorry, did you want anything or was it so that I see the ML question?
<bdrung> RainCT: yes, i want to ask you, if i can replace suspicous-source with a complete rewrite in python?
<RainCT> bdrung: sure
<bdrung> RainCT: it uses python-magic to determine the file types
<bdrung> RainCT: thanks
<DktrKranz> porthose: sure
<porthose> DktrKranz, http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/a/ampache/ampache_3.5.4-5.dsc
<DktrKranz> porthose: I'd set urgency=medium
<DktrKranz> Laney, bdrung: any suggested short name/extended name for an alioth project
<bdrung> DktrKranz: short name: ubuntu-dev
<bdrung> DktrKranz: i want to add the rewrite of suspicious-source before the release of 0.101
<DktrKranz> OK, I'm going to ask for the team creation
<Muscovy> I'm trying to import a package to Ubuntu (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/shellinabox) but despite the .dsc file listing the .orig tarball, the tarball is never uploaded. Could anyone help?
<tumbleweed> Muscovy: the .changes file needs to list the .orig tarball
<bdrung> Muscovy: build the source with debuild -S -sa
<Muscovy> Ok.
<Muscovy> Thanks, it's uploading now.
<porthose> DktrKranz, done :) http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/a/ampache/ampache_3.5.4-5.dsc
<DktrKranz> porthose: did you change just that?
<porthose> DktrKranz, yes
<DktrKranz> I already adjusted it locally, so I avoid to refetch it :)
<porthose> :)
<DktrKranz> done
<porthose> thx :)
<Laney> bdrung and DktrKranz: Isn't pkg- the usual prefix?
<bdrung> then pkg-ubuntu
<Laney> I wonder if in future it could be expanded for other packages mainained by ubuntu developers
<Laney> but, no, they probably shouldn't be isolated like that
<DktrKranz> I asked for generic "ubuntu-dev", in case it will be useful for other things than package management
<DktrKranz> in case, I'll turn that to pkg-ubuntu, or similar, if asked
<Laney> ok
<ripps> looks like somebody forgot to upload libcompizconfig to maverick before updating compiz
<plars> I have a package that I've submitted to REVU a while back, but nobody seems to have commented on it yet.  The upstream author notified me today that he has a new upstream version.  Would it be more appropriate to update the original package with the new upstream version, or add a new dch entry for the update and upload that, or just wait to see if it goes in, and do it as an update after the fact?
<shadeslayer> plars: update old package and upload to revu
<plars> shadeslayer: ok, will do. Thanks
<shadeslayer> i.e get new tarball + old debian folder
<shadeslayer> and go from there ;)
<plars> but just keep the old version right?
<plars> well
<plars> I guess I would have to change the version, since it is a new upstream, but don't add a new changelog entry is what I mean, right?
<shadeslayer> plars: ill show you a chagelog hold on
<shadeslayer> plars: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+changelog
<shadeslayer> see how the version keeps getting bumped
<plars> (still trying to get there... :)
<plars> lp timing out bad for me today
<shadeslayer> plars: yeah seems so.. some people complained on #launchpad.. i guess its because of maverick alpha 3
<shadeslayer> too much pressure
<plars> shadeslayer: I understand how to make new entries, just that I figured it would seem kind of odd to have a brand new package with more than one debian changelog entry in it, especially since one of them references a version that was never uploaded to the archive
<shadeslayer> hmm.. id rather have a changelog entry about that package.. since it was uploaded to revu
<plars> ok
<micahg> shadeslayer: idk about that...that seems weird since REVU isn't an official repo and just a staging ground
<shadeslayer> micahg: but when someone views that package, and has also viewed it earlier, then the guy/gal might be in a fix as to what changed
<micahg> shadeslayer: isn't there a comment system in REVU?  you certainly can't have a version in the first changelog as if it's released, it would have to be UNRELEASED for the first changelog if anything
<shadeslayer> yes, the first entry will have to have UNRELEASED
<Laney> Some people prefer both, sup to you/the sponsor
<shadeslayer> i thought plars would know about that  :)
<shadeslayer> Laney: yeah UNRELEASED is usually followed in the bzr system.. and i find that the best :)
<shadeslayer> but then again.. im not a MOTU/Sponsor
 * micahg neither :)
<shadeslayer> Laney: btw suppose i have contributed towards main more ( like core KDE packages ) will that be considered in MOTU application?
<Laney> You can put all of your stuff down
<shadeslayer> did a few merges/syncs in universe only
<shadeslayer> oh goody
<Laney> can't comment on what the DMB will do with it
<shadeslayer> hmm.. ok
<micahg> shadeslayer: you don't do anything w/the universe KDE pacakges?
<shadeslayer> micahg: i try to :P
<shadeslayer> but usually get sidetracked into main
<micahg> shadeslayer: that counts towards MOTU :)
<shadeslayer> yes i know
<shadeslayer> i did a few merges and stuff... but then got pulled into main
<micahg> shadeslayer: so, you might want to go for kubuntu-dev first and then MOTU later
<Laney> but if you're not interested in universe packages, maybe another team is more appropriate than MOTU
 * micahg did something similar
<shadeslayer> Laney: i am interested.. but i get handed main stuff by #kubuntu-devel :P
<Laney> more experience is always good
<shadeslayer> like currently me and Quintasan are reviving project neon which provides nightly kde builds
<shadeslayer> and then i got my first debian package into sid
<shadeslayer> which was syncd to ubuntu..
<shadeslayer> Laney: https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+related-software << as you can see.. not alot of universe work :)
<Laney> perhaps you want kubuntu developer
<shadeslayer> hmm.. maybe.. i was thinking of MOTU -> Kubuntu Dev
<shadeslayer> but might as well do it the other way around
<Laney> such a linear path doesn't have to exist any more :)
<shadeslayer> i know.. lex79 was approved as kubuntu dev, but was not a MOTU
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: just get me or/and someone "high-ranked" from #kubuntu-devel to attend your MOTU meeting
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> lol
 * shadeslayer grabs Riddell apachelogger and Quintasan 
<shadeslayer> Jontheechidna aint around :P
<shadeslayer> maco too! :D
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> what is this highlighting in the middle of the night about?
<maco> im not high rank in kubuntu
<shadeslayer> maco: hows the python confrence
<geser> shadeslayer: get them all comment (or even endorsements) on your application page
<maco> i updated a kubuntu package successfully once
<maco> shadeslayer: python conference?
<maco> and unsuccessfully once as well :P
<shadeslayer> arent you at one?
<maco> no
<maco> im at debconf
<shadeslayer> from identi.ca feed : ..  im in the python talk .. :P
<Laney> shadeslayer: I recommend you do more work on universe packages to see if motu is what you actually want
<shadeslayer> Laney: ok
<Laney> or just carry on working with kubuntu if that's what you like :)
<geser> shadeslayer: that one probably: http://penta.debconf.org/dc10_schedule/events/570.en.html
<maco> shadeslayer: well if i was at a python conference, thatd describe ALL of them, now wouldnt it?
<shadeslayer> geser: ah
<shadeslayer> maco: yep.. hows debconf then? :)
<maco> pretty good. im gonna go wander to the hacklab for a bit of poking at qt
<apachelogger> debconf \o/
 * apachelogger never gets invited to debconf ... supposedly needs to do more work in debian
<geser> apachelogger: one needs an invitation for debconf? I assumed one can attend if one wants
<shadeslayer> all the fun stuff happens in the US/Europe :P
<apachelogger> geser: I am so lazy I only act upon invitations ^^
<tumbleweed> shadeslayer: yeah, sucks to be in a neglected part of the world :)
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> particulary india where there is not alot of FOSS movement
<apachelogger> ...one must invent one's own fun then
<apachelogger> like they did with camp KDE
<shadeslayer> bye everyone.. night
<dyfet> ogra: ping
<vish> do debian/control description changes have to be done by UIF or documentation string freeze , or does the Freeze not matter for changes in /control?
<james_w> vish: the freeze is for translators and documenters, so it depends on whether they are going to be translating the strings, including them in documentation or screenshots etc.
<vish> james_w: ah , ok. thanks
<valavanisalex> Hi all - can anyone help with a package merge issue?
#ubuntu-motu 2010-08-03
<h00k> ripps: hello
<mase_wk> hey guys, i have some questions about internationalisation and translation. Specifically regarding gettext utilities. Wiould anyone be able to point me to the most appropriate channel for asking those questions ?
<micahg> mase_wk: #ubuntu-translators?
<mase_wk> ok thanks will try there.
<dholbach> good morning
<mase_wk> morn
<DktrKranz> bdrung, Laney: ubuntu-dev project has been just approved on alioth
<Laney> awesome
<bdrung> DktrKranz: great, i requested to join
<bdrung> DktrKranz: did you request a mailing list?
<DktrKranz> bdrung: I did, I have to configure it properly first, though
<DktrKranz> bdrung, ajmitch: approved :)
<ajmitch> DktrKranz: thanks :)
<\sh> siretart: I uploaded a fix to the Volumes.pm problem of ian...send you and him an email
<DktrKranz> Laney: done
<Laney> DktrKranz: you are fast! thanks
<DktrKranz> ssssh! :)
<DktrKranz> we've to decide ML title
<Rhonda> DktrKranz! gtg backport!
<sebner> DktrKranz! new gtg release!
<sebner> huhu Rhonda :D
<Rhonda> sebner: pffft :)
<Laney> http://alioth.debian.org/~laney-guest/bug-reporters.txt
<Laney> UDD is fun
<Rhonda> What's that query?
 * geser should file more bugs in the Debian BTS :)
<Laney> Rhonda: I don't think you want to see it :P
<Laney> but it's in my home-directory on alioth
<Laney> cat ~laney-guest/udd-bugs.pl
<Laney> for some reason it doesn't run right from that script though, so I just generated the resultset from psql directly
 * ajmitch isn't on that list...
<Laney> ajmitch: It searches for @ubuntu @canonical or origin-ubuntu usertag
<Laney> Rhonda: try ~laney-guest/ubuntu-bts-reporters.txt, that's just the query
<ajmitch> probably because I use @d.o & never use the usertags as I should
<Laney> ajmitch: I don't know how you can be classified as an ubuntu person then
<ajmitch> I can't, but I don't mind that :)
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> it's just a bit of fun anyway. I don't think such metrics are meaningful
<ajmitch> nice to see how short a script it can be done with
<vish> Laney: doing a debian census, are we? :D
<Laney> vish: Just seeing what can be done with UDD
 * vish has double digits count, yay! 
 * ajmitch should file more bugs
<Rhonda> It's another one of those useless comparisons without enough deeper insight like 16% vs. 1% gnome contribution or 7.2% vs. 2.8% of open bugs with patches.
<Rhonda> I always tried to promote for the Debian (website) translation work to *not* look at the numbers because that's a look for quantity instead of quality …
<ajmitch> but having 600k bugs is good, no? :)
<Rhonda> Unfortunately I regularly have failed to get that point across and people still pride themself with numbers. :/
<Rhonda> ajmitch: Neither Debian nor Ubuntu has 600k bugs. Or maybe. Again depends of point of view and how to try to lie with statistics. :)
<ajmitch> launchpad karma is a good example of numbers influencing what people do
<Rhonda> Actually, it's also easy to cheat your way into karma without too much work done or even _important_ work done.
<Rhonda> Usually important work takes longer and gives less karma.
<Rhonda> Thanks for yet another nice example for bad number chasing.
<Laney> I can't say I've ever looked at the karma of anyone other than myself, and even then only for curiosity
<ajmitch> Laney: take a look at the karma for someone who touches a lot of blueprints
<Laney> and I doubt that anyone forwards bugs to Debian in order to get up some kind of ranking
<Laney> ajmitch: I know it's there, but does it really influence anything or anyone?
<vish> ajmitch: yeah , some one recently did that before applying for an Ubuntu membership :s
<ajmitch> it does for some people when they're going for membership
<vish> ajmitch: of course they didnt get it ;)
<Laney> I'd hope that the membership boards can see beyond it
<ajmitch> they do
<vish> Laney: they use the karma to quantify work , *if* work is based on lp..
<vish> but not a necessity.
<Laney> That data I just generated is interesting to see who is active in Debian, but I don't think you could use it to play anyone off against anyone else
<Laney> it's not comparable to the gnome census thing
<ajmitch> interesting to look at though
<vish> Laney: nah , i was just kidding.. :)
<ajmitch> DktrKranz: going to post somewhere about that team?
<DktrKranz> Rhonda: gtg backport is an issue, a patch has to be reverted, I asked invernizzi about it
<DktrKranz> sebner: pack it!
<sebner> DktrKranz: release it!
<Rhonda> DktrKranz: Ah, right, remember you mention that before. My bad memory on the one hand and really wanting it on the other hand are fighting each other. :)
<DktrKranz> it's not a trivial change, so I'd like to hear from him before attempting
<DktrKranz> sebner: link link link :D
<jetienne_> q. any kind enougth to explain dh_usrlocal ? i read the man page but i dont get it. dh_usrlocal is complaining when i do 'debuild -i -us -uc -b'
<jetienne_> ok ignored it with override_dh_usrlocal ... lets hope it is not dangerous :)
<MTecknology> So.. If I had to fix a broken .dsc file but have all the files, how do I correctly unpack it? Can I use dget after I have the files?
<james_w> dpkg-source -x <whatever>.dsc
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<geser> jetienne: what error did you got?
<Rhonda> If the .dsc file is broken, how should dpkg-source -x work?
<jetienne> geser: about dh_usrlocal ?
<jetienne> dh_usrlocal: debian/neoip-utils/usr/local/lib/neoip-utils/node-neoip.kpf is not a directory <- i got many like this one at the end of "debuild -i -us -uc -b" geser
<geser> jetienne: why do you have files in /usr/local/ in the first place?
<jetienne> geser: because i copy them there... not sure what you mean
<geser> packages shouldn't use /usr/local, it's for the local sysadmin
<jetienne> geser: ok. where should i put files which are script, aka not i386 native
<geser> /usr/share/<pkg> if they are arch-indep and /usr/lib/<pkg> else
<jetienne> geser: thanks it did the job.
<jetienne> unusual-interpreter i got a lot of these too. i guess this is normal
<tumbleweed> which interpreter?
<jetienne> nodejs
<jetienne> script-not-executable those too
<tumbleweed> if that's a binary provided by that package, then that's expected, add an override for the unusual-interpreter
<tumbleweed> if they should be executable, then you need to fix that
<jetienne> tumbleweed: how can i override litian stuff ?
<tumbleweed> jetienne: you only override if you *know* you are right. dh_lintian can install binary package overrides. source package overrides are found as described in the lintian manpage
<jetienne> tumbleweed: hmm ok, well i dunno much
<jetienne> i guess i will live with the warning for now
<geser> what warnings?
<jetienne> embedded-javascript-library extra-license-file readme-debian-contains-debmake-template binary-without-manpage unusual-interpreter.
<jetienne> for only the few firsts :)
<tumbleweed> jetienne: almost all of those need to be fixed, unusual-interpreter was thone I was saying you may need to override eventually
<tumbleweed> (err, not need to, may want to)
<jetienne> tumbleweed: i understand. just a matter of priority
<dpm> LucidFox, hi, I remember reading in your Behind MOTU interview that you live in Russia. I've been looking at a couple of Russian locale bugs, and I wanted to ask you about your opinion on bug 124987. From what I understand, the patch does make sense, but I would like to have confirmation by a Russian speaker before finding someone who could have a look at applying it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124987 in langpack-locales (Ubuntu) "Month names in Russian Localization should be in lowercase" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124987
<lucas> grold: it would be nice if you asked me before requesting syncs of ruby packages. I don't think that syncing ruby1.9.1 now is particularly useful
<grold> lucas, ok. next time will ask
<MichealH> Hi, I am intrested to become MOTU.
<micahg> MichealH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<MichealH> So how would I go about uploading to universe?
<micahg> MichealH: you can't until you become a developer which that link will explain the process
<micahg> MichealH: you can have uploads sponsored if you want
<micahg> MichealH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<micahg> oops
<micahg> MichealH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<ara> dholbach, whenever you have time: 613016 :-)
<ara> bug 613016
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613016 in mtdev (Ubuntu) "libmtdev-dev includes .la library" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613016
<ara> thanks ;-)
<funkyHat> I'm debuggin epiphany-browser (LP #611787) and I've found that it's looking for /usr/lib/libgirepository-1.0.so.0, but only /usr/lib/libgirepository-1.0.so.1 is there. it works fine if I symlink the new version to the old version though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611787 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "epiphany-browser: error while loading shared libraries: libgirepository-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611787
<funkyHat> What would be the best way to tell epiphany to use the new version?
<dholbach> ara: isn't time relative
<Bachstelze> funkyHat: you can't AFAIK, epiphany needs to be recompiled with the new version
<ara> dholbach, hehehe, I can imagine
<funkyHat> Bachstelze: yes I know, I've recompiled it and the error still occurs
<dholbach> ara: a branch is enough, no need to file a bug
<Riddell> anyone heard of Ubuntu Tweak?
<Riddell> do we want it in the archive?
<bdrung> Riddell: heard of it.
<Riddell> bdrung: heard good things or bad things? :)
<tumbleweed> apparently it isn't as bad as the (horrific) predecesors, no idea about code quality, though
<bdrung> Riddell: no bad things yet.
<bdrung> but we should look at the code to check if it's sane
<Riddell> apps which tweak the settings of other apps just seem like a bad idea, if the original app can't do it there's probably a good reason
<tumbleweed> OTOH, if one of these things can be blessed, it'd make people less likely to destroy their machines
<cody-somerville> wow.
<bdrung> Riddell: then gconf-editor should be removed?
<Riddell> that's a different sort of UI
<Laney> I suggest, relating to the ongoing thread, generalising (debranding/customising the branding) and maintianing it in Debian if you wish to do so :)
<Riddell> Laney: are you talking about Ubuntu Tweak?
<Riddell> cody-somerville: are you wowing at Ubuntu Tweak?
<cody-somerville> no
<cody-somerville> http://doctormo.org/2010/08/03/is-this-acceptable/
<Laney> Riddell: right
<Laney> I didn't actually look at what it does
<Riddell> Laney: well it's in New and somehow I need to decide if I should accept it or no
<Laney> oh
<Laney> I can't even figure out its website
<LucidFox> Riddell, regarding ubuntu-tweak in NEW, my personal gut impulse would be "ugh, hackish way to do ugly things"
<LucidFox> But well... it passed REVU then, I presume?
<Riddell> apachelogger: see, I'm not alone :)
<Riddell> LucidFox: I've no idea if it passed revu
<Laney> automatix had fans :)
<Riddell> that was the one I'd been trying to remember the name of
<LucidFox> Automatix also had gaping security issues
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I dunno how ubuntu tweak does things but we had a similar tool in KDE 3 times
<apachelogger> there are settings that are just to marginal to justify being visible in the GUI
<Laney> LucidFox: yes, indeed, that was kind of my point
<Riddell> apachelogger: we did?
<apachelogger> yep
<LucidFox> ubuntu-tweak is in REVU's "needs review", with 0 comments
 * apachelogger packaged it :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: what was that?
<apachelogger> gotta look
<Riddell> LucidFox: hmm maybe I should reject it on grounds it hasn't passed revu
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-tweak
<Laney> Riddell: I'm sure you can find a policy violation in there
<Laney> does it modify files in /etc, for example?
<apachelogger> Riddell: REVU is not obligatory IIRC, neither is getting two MOTU acks
<Laney> indeed it isn't
<devfil> it should...
<devfil> (IMHO)
<ari-tczew> didrocks: ping
<ari-tczew> didrocks: you didn't upload my patch in gegl
<didrocks> ari-tczew: hum? really?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: I had to go to the city center, just see a rejection, let me check
<didrocks> ari-tczew: ok, let me fix this
<Laney> didrocks: are you aware of the sqlite3 3.7.0 performance problems?
<ajmitch> morning
<Laney> hi ajmitch
<didrocks> Laney: no, I'm not very found of sqlite to be honest, why? ;)
<Laney> didrocks: it ruins banshee :)
<Laney> or :(
 * ajmitch WTB more RAM, this computer seems to be running out of swap :)
<didrocks> Laney: urgh :/
<didrocks> Laney: is there a particular issue with that sqlite version? do you think we should move to another one for maverick?
<Laney> didrocks: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=625783 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/612370
<didrocks> ari-tczew: should be good now
<ubottu> Gnome bug 625783 in general "Banshee becomes extremely slow after sqlite3 3.6.23.1 => 3.7.0 upgrade" [Major,New]
<Laney> I think you should somehow track it for the release
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, I'm subscribing to it
<Laney> milestone for the beta possibly
<didrocks> Laney: do not hesitate to ping me if you get some news
<Laney> I mailed upstream, but you should be aware of it
<didrocks> Laney: I'll discuss it in next week meeting
<didrocks> Laney: thanks a lot for the notice!
<Laney> nps
<didrocks> ari-tczew: ok, the issue comes from a different tar.gz file, do you have some time to make a debdiff against the ubuntu version rather than the debian one, please?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: if not, I'll recreate it manually, but it will rock if you can handle that
<ari-tczew> didrocks: Done. Please upload it when you came back from city.
<ari-tczew> bdrung: how did you fix ~90 bugs in maverick?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: sponsored, thanks a lot!
<ari-tczew> didrocks: no problem, I propose cooperate more in future :>
<didrocks> ari-tczew: great! looking forward to it :)
<ari-tczew> didrocks: are you main sponsors also, right?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: yeah, if you need sponsorship, do not hesitate (I don't look at the list often as I'm quite overloaded with work, but if you ping me, it's ok :))
<ari-tczew> didrocks: sounds great!
<ari-tczew> didrocks: now I got 2 merges remaining in sponsors-queue for main. are you interested?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: sure fire away
<didrocks> ari-tczew: will probably upload them after A3 though
<ari-tczew> one fixes CVE.. :)
<ari-tczew> didrocks: alpha3?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: and it's more than 23:30 here, will go to bed soon :)
<didrocks> ari-tczew: right, alpha3
<ari-tczew> didrocks: okay okay, how can I inform you?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: just subscribe me to both bugs
<didrocks> I'll unsubscribe if it's not my area :)
<ari-tczew> didrocks: area?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: like kde package and such like X ones, plumbing…, I don't really work on them and prefer people who are aware of them sponsoring
<ari-tczew> didrocks: hmm, ok, will try :)
<ari-tczew> didrocks: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gegl/0.0.22-2ubuntu1/+build/1902830 why? it built fine on my pbuilder
<ari-tczew> could someone look at this? ^^
<bdrung> ari-tczew: did i? from where do you have the number?
<ari-tczew> bdrung: bdrung@ubuntu.com has 88 fixes >  http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/maverick-fixes-report.html
<geser> ari-tczew: simple, libopenraw-dev is in universe while gegl (the source package) is in main
<ari-tczew> geser: so do I need to drop all B-D which are in universe?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: probably due to vlc
<bdrung> and some from eclipse
<ari-tczew> aha
<bdrung> ari-tczew: look at the changelog of vlc
<bdrung> :)
<geser> ari-tczew: yes, that's one solution (if it works) the other is to get libopenraw promoted to main (-> MIR) (and of course all of it's build-dependencies too if they aren't already in main)
<ari-tczew> geser: I think that easier is try to 1st solution ^^
<geser> that's also often the preferred one
<ari-tczew> geser: can I check easy whether B-D are good for package?
<ari-tczew> is it any tool for checking component?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: test in a main-only pbuilder?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: and what now? do I need to knock around my pbuilder for one test build?
<geser> ari-tczew: I don't know of any. I usually try to look at the component when apt downloads the build dependencies in my pbuilder
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: what geser says sounds easy enough
<tumbleweed> but it's simple enough to hack your .pbuilderrc to allow variants (or add a hook that reads an environment variable and updates sources.list appropritately)
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: do you have it done?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: you don't want to see my pubilder config :)
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: why?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: also, no I haven't. I implemented variants, and then decided that that was stupid
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: do you ashamed due to your pbuilder config?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: naah, it's just complex: http://paste.debian.net/82178/
<tumbleweed> err, that's not th eright one
<tumbleweed> oh no it is
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I'm too tired for reading this.
 * ajmitch just does it the lazy way & has a few separate configs
<tumbleweed> ajmitch: I had that, but then I found myself wondering why things aren't doing what I expect
<ajmitch> given how little they differ I should probably roll them up into a single config
<tumbleweed> bdrung: you asked about unseeded vs universe on th esponsor queue: there are a bunch of unseeded branches that are main, and bug #221363 is listed as an unseeded bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221363 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "Policy Kit Unlock Buttons Greyed Out when using NX / VNC / LTSP" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221363
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: that does look to be in universe for lucid
<ajmitch> (policykit), that is
<tumbleweed> ajmitch: the bug is not target at lucid though?
<ajmitch> no
<bdrung> tumbleweed: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit
<ajmitch> but the bug has multiple bug tasks
<ajmitch> policykit-1 is in main, policykit in universe
<ari-tczew> jdong: holidays?
<ajmitch> sponsoring page may only be looking at the last task listed
<tumbleweed> bdrung: oh, I was looking at the hover text on the policykit line in the bug
<tumbleweed> it must have been demoted after upload
<bdrung> who worked on the sponsors queue? we are down 139 (from ~190 yesterday)
<geser> bdrung: someone is "stealing" you work? :)
 * tumbleweed has been hitting it a little
<tumbleweed> but not that much
<bdrung> geser: no. i just want to say: thank you
 * ajmitch hasn't been stealing any work there
<bdrung> main: 132 -> 110, universe: 49 -> 28
 * ajmitch is going to try & focus on doing some work in debian for awhile
<bdrung> geser: when i work on the queue, i just keep it at the same level. i sponsor five requests and in this time five new ones are added :)
 * tumbleweed needs to do that too. I got distracted from debian after getting MOTU rights
<ajmitch> bdrung: we can let it creep up to ~50 or so if you prefer?
<bdrung> ajmitch: but only with sync requests. ;) (sponsor-patch is not ready yet)
<ari-tczew> dholbach does a lot of sponsoring
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: I guess that happens :)
<ajmitch> bdrung: sync requests are relatively easy though
<bdrung> ajmitch: yes, that one reason why i process them first
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: but by sponsoring, I'm helping people improve their development skills, but not applying myself to make debian/ubuntu better
<ari-tczew> I'd help in clean sponsors queue.
<highvoltage> "jonathan@ubuntu.com has 1 fix" that's so sad :(
<ari-tczew> highvoltage: it's you?
 * ajmitch is currently raging at python-setuptools being unhelpful, it's not conducive to getting things sponsored
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: helping others getting better at contributing is big!
<highvoltage> ari-tczew: yep, I guess that will get better over the next few weeks at least
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: yes, but it means I'm not working on some big jobs that I should be working on
<ajmitch> highvoltage: you've got some time to do some bugfixing now?
<bdrung> tumbleweed: you will improve debian/ubuntu in the long run, because the contributor will become motu one day
<tumbleweed> bdrung: yes, I do enjoy it.
<tumbleweed> ajmitch: jonathan=highvoltage, yes, he got in early :)
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: I know highvoltage from long ago :)
<highvoltage> ajmitch: it will be some bugs in ltsp and edubuntu that I planned to work on over the next few weeks anyway :)
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: that bug I mentioned (#221363) is ltsp-related (and I'm dropping it off the sponsor queue because it's only a patch)
<highvoltage> tumbleweed also knows me from long ago :) (well, and recently :))
<tumbleweed> ajmitch: sorry, meant ari-tczew
 * ajmitch feels old
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: back then we all thought you were crazy, using this silly ubuntu distribution... :)
<ajmitch> you don't think he's crazy enough now? :)
<tumbleweed> ajmitch: it's nice on latops :P
<highvoltage> s/laptops/devices with wi-fi/g :)
<highvoltage> actually waking up from suspend is a *lot* faster on maverick (almost instant) on my hardware so someone have been doing real good work somewhere
<ajmitch> I may have to upgrade then
<ajmitch> since I've had the problem of often having resume take a long time
<tumbleweed> suspend is semi-broken for me atm. Must find out what the issue is...
<ari-tczew> some guy has uploaded a package to REVU, but now he is offline since 20th June. I'd to upload updated package. can I do it?
<micahg> ari-tczew: have you tried contacting the user through LP?
<highvoltage> ari-tczew: revu isn't a strict requirement for sponsoring a package, so if it's in good shape I guess you can make that judgement call
<ari-tczew> micahg: I picked his e-mail adress from LP and sent message by Evolution.
<micahg> ari-tczew: k, and no response?
<ari-tczew> micahg: no response
<ari-tczew> his karma on launchpad says that he has been active last 20th June
<ajmitch> possibly on holiday for awhile
<ari-tczew> ajmitch: fine, but I want to get this package before FFe
<micahg> ari-tczew: yeah, so I guess like highvoltage said, you could take it over, but I'd try to give the user credit for whatever was done previously
<ari-tczew> can someone main sponsors take this one? bug 613234
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613234 in gegl (Ubuntu) "FTBFS gegl 0.0.22-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613234
<Laney> I appreciate your comments and agree the idea is way past its best. But how else can a newspaper with a plummeting circulation get people to buy the paper?!
<Laney> I appreciate your comments and agree the idea is way past its best. But how else can a newspaper with a plummeting circulation get people to buy the paper?!
<Laney> oops
<Laney> middle click......
<ajmitch> 'oops' indeed
<micahg> lol
<Laney> at least it wasn't obscene!
 * Laney blames legacy X11 features
<ajmitch> at least you didn't past a password!
<Laney> maybe I did…
<ajmitch> that would be a passphrase
<Laney> pedants, in MY #ubuntu-motu‽
<ajmitch> never
 * ajmitch hopes that debian NEW isn't moving too slowly at the moment
#ubuntu-motu 2010-08-04
<bdrung> ari-tczew: main is frozen
<dupondje> when is universe frozen ?
<tumbleweed> dupondje: feature freeze
<Laney> some time after final freeze
<tumbleweed> bleh
<Laney> depending on what you mean by frozen
<ari-tczew> frozen? wtf?
<dupondje> not accepting new merges/syncs :)
<ajmitch> ari-tczew: just for alpha 3
<ari-tczew> ajmitch: it will be unfrozen?
<ajmitch> yes
<Laney> The method of the upload doesn't matter, just the content of the changes therein
<dupondje> freezes are boring :) we want to live on the edge !
<tumbleweed> dupondje: if they are important, they are accepted after feature freeze
<dupondje> hmz ok :)
<ari-tczew> even fix ftbfs won't be uploaded?
<tumbleweed> well, not important so much as "probably safe"
<Laney> tumbleweed: you are looking for "bug fixes"
<bdrung> ari-tczew: in two days after the alpha 3 release
<tumbleweed> Laney: thanks :)
<ajmitch> ari-tczew: alpha freezes just last 2-3 days, and generally uploads of things that fix problems on the CDs can be uploaded
<ajmitch> it's just a chance for the archive to settle down a bit so that an alpha can be released in an installable state
<Laney> Freezes aren't boring, they are nice. Unfrozen things break.
<Laney> Say hello to dpkg and autoconf recently
<ajmitch> it's not like you actually wanted anything in your binary packages anyway
<Laney> vacuous bug-freeness?
<Laney> I like the idea
<ajmitch> we were discussing this in #ubuntu-nz yesterday
<ajmitch> 10:46 < thumper> snail: there are no bugs in no code
<ajmitch> 10:46 < snail> there are an infinite number of bugs in no code
<ajmitch> which is true, I do not know :)
<ajmitch> though the code in question was LP, which changes things somewhat
<bdrung> first it's always possible to strip one line of source code and second your program contains at least one bug.
<bdrung> therefore you can reduce your program to one faulty line. :D
<Laney> the second one is breaking my brain
<Laney> I don't think it's right
<bdrung> an other maxim: software is either buggy or outdated.
<bdrung> Laney: you have to apply induction
<Laney> not yours
<Laney> that's just plain wrong :P
<dupondje> bdrung: beta2 of audacious came out 2 days ago. Will you package it ? :)
<bdrung> dupondje: i will put it on my todo list. it will be processed after vlc.
<dupondje> nice nice :)
<dupondje> cause new version is kinda sweet
<ari-tczew> I've got ftbfs: /bin/sh: libtoolize: not found
<ari-tczew> what's the problem?
<dutchie> it didn't find libtoolize</obvious>
<ari-tczew> what's the package?
<jpds> ari-tczew: libtool.
<jpds> ari-tczew: I suggest using apt-file for looking for files within packages.
<bdrung> dupondje: i am working with -j2. i am compiling audacious. next step: audacious-plugins.
<bdrung> dupondje: i am faster than i thought. i am uploading audacious
<micahg> highvoltage: you sitll around?
<highvoltage> micahg: yep
<micahg> highvoltage: saw your post on u-d@l.u.c about an official PPA finder, wanted to say the Mozilla team has been kicking around the idea for a tool like that for a while now, if someone ever writes one, I can let you know
<micahg> highvoltage: I actually discussed it at one of the UDS sessions, but the focus seems to be more on the blessed new apss for stable release
<highvoltage> micahg: great! yeah some people aren't so crazy about the idea but I thinkit could have some value to many people
<bdrung> DktrKranz: ready for uploading u-t-d 0.101 to unstable?
<RAOF> A simple thing like having a PPA associated with a project would cover a lot of that, I think.
<micahg> RAOF: well, the problem at least for the Mozilla team is switching back and forth between stable/beta/daily/archive on demand
<highvoltage> RAOF: *nod* and it does
<RAOF> micahg: Well, a trivial generalisation of my idea would be to display all the PPAs of the user/team which owns the project.
<micahg> RAOF: ah, that might work, we're grouping all our PPAs under the mozillateam team and kubuntu-ppa has all theirs groups
<micahg> I forget, are we supposed to leave the builders free in case of emergency, or can we upload unseeded packages?
<RAOF> micahg: "Unseeded packages can be uploaded as normal"
<micahg> RAOF: did I just not read the notice well enough?
 * micahg apparently did :-/
<eagles0513875> hey shadeslayer
<DktrKranz> bdrung: did you do your changes? Yesterday, I committed changes to Maintainer and Uploaders
<eagles0513875> hey guys is there a channel that deals with xorg and video card drivers?
<tumbleweed> eagles0513875: #ubuntu-x
<eagles0513875> ty tumbleweed :)
<dholbach> good morning
<eagles0513875> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi eagles0513875
<huats> morning
<bdrung> DktrKranz: yes. it's ready for realease
<DktrKranz> ok
<DktrKranz> bdrung: releasing, and uploading
<DktrKranz> I'll do in Debian first, then immediately sync
<bdrung> DktrKranz: yes, thanks
<bdrung> DktrKranz: there was an merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/+activereviews
<DktrKranz> bdrung: I didn't finalize it yet, want to merge it first?
<bdrung> DktrKranz: looks sane. can you check it and merge it? i have to leave now. bbl
<DktrKranz> ok
<DktrKranz> bdrung: all done
<CarlosRod> Hello
<vish> could someone upload bug 550261 to -proposed?  the bug was on SRU queue for nearly 2 months  without an upload to -proposed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550261 in sbackup (Ubuntu) "Backups cannot be started through the GUI" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550261
<CarlosRod> I need some help packing an aplicattion and making a makefile
<CarlosRod> Can you help me in this room? I'm in the correct place?
<CarlosRod> Can you please tell me the correct room to get some help for my questions? :)
<micahg> CarlosRod: try #ubuntu-packaging
<tumbleweed> vish: is ubuntu-sponsors subscribed?
<vish> tumbleweed: just subscribed now , apparently the nssbackup team didnt know the procedure
<CarlosRod> Thanks you micahg
<vish> tumbleweed: they only subscribed the SRU team ..
<tumbleweed> vish: I'll look at it later (if nobody else has yet)
<vish> tumbleweed: neat , thanks :)
<CarlosRod> just one question, if I install a program, where is the binary of the program installed? at /usr/bin/?? where is the data used by the program?? For example if the program needs images, logs or something
<dutchie> CarlosRod: the binary goes in /usr/bin, the data normally ends up in /usr/share
<dutchie> CarlosRod: you can see what files a package installs by issuing the command "dpkg -L <package>"
<CarlosRod> Thanks you and one more question...
<tumbleweed> CarlosRod: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<CarlosRod> If I put my binary on bin and the data on share, when programing the source, Should I call these data files with the /data/share/ at the beginning?
<CarlosRod> Or the system asumes that?
<CarlosRod> The problem is that Im making code source for both windows and linux... And I dont want to change the path of the data used by the program
<CarlosRod> thanks you tumbleweed, I will take a look :)
<tumbleweed> CarlosRod: make the path configurable at compile-time
<tumbleweed> look for the gnu coding standards, if you want to see what teh conventions are
<CarlosRod> Ok, thanks you :)
<tumbleweed> btw, you'll never have /data/ on a standard system
<CarlosRod> And, then, how I should include images and more?
<tumbleweed> CarlosRod: btw, this is off-topic for this channel. images are data (most of the time) so /usr/share/<packagename> (or /usr/local/share/<packagename> if installed from source)
<CarlosRod> Ok, thanks you :)
<CarlosRod> I will try your suggestions :)
<ari-tczew> can package from universe build-depends on package from main?
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> vish: looking at your sbackup bug
<vish> tumbleweed: neat!
<tumbleweed> vish: has it been fixed in maverick? it doesn't look like it...
<vish> tumbleweed: no , not uploaded anywhere :(
<tumbleweed> ok, policy is to do that first
<highvoltage> talking about SRUs?
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: yeah
<tumbleweed> bug #550261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550261 in sbackup (Ubuntu) "Backups cannot be started through the GUI" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550261
<ari-tczew> I've got ftbfs: dh_install: python-evince missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/python*/*-packages/gtk-2.0/evince.so), aborting
<ari-tczew> what happened?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: recreate it :)
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: what recreate ?
<tumbleweed> I mean try and build it, see what went wrong
<tumbleweed> where that file actually is
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I build it with pbuilder
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: I use the C10shell hook so I can debug failures
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I remember some situations when change *site to *dist-packages fixes ftbfs
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: yes, but that was *-packages
<tumbleweed> python 2.6 uses dist-packages, < 2.6 uses site-packages
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: so I can't reproduce it and can't fix it.
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: I'll have a look
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: maybe should I change to /*dist-packages?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: no, that glob you pasted in th eerror looked correct
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: sorry, too hard for me
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: it just built in my pbuilder
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: which package?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: gnome-python-desktop_2.30.0-1ubuntu3
<tumbleweed> (was that not the ftbfs you were talking about?)
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ah, 1 hour ago fixed
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I got on my disk package from yesterday
<tumbleweed> always nice when someone else fixes the bug :)
<ari-tczew> heh
<ari-tczew> we need perl 5.12 in ubuntu :(
<pting> i'm trying to push up to launchpad a package that requires sun-java6-sdk, but it's complaining about the missing dependency. how do i specify to include the partner repo?
<tumbleweed> pting: you can't depend an partner in main/universe. Does it not build with openjdk?
<pting> tumbleweed, possibly, but i haven't tried
<ari-tczew> please look, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opendrim-lmp-dns/1.1.0-0ubuntu1/+build/1892064
<ari-tczew> why it's ftbfs? Missing build dependencies: sfcb
<ari-tczew> but it's available: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sblim-sfcb/1.3.8-0ubuntu1/+build/1850332
<geser> ari-tczew: look at the compontents
<geser> sfcb is in multiverse and opendrim-lmp-dns is in universe
<ari-tczew> geser: so it never be built?
<geser> no, unless the components get fixed
<geser> ari-tczew: opendrim-lpm-dns needs to get moved to multiverse (like the other opendrim-* packages)
<geser> and I see that the opendrim-lpm-* binary packages are also in the wrong component: they are in universe while their source is in multiverse
<ari-tczew> geser: my observation: FTBFS is gigantic chain of packages.
<geser> what you mean with "gigantic chain of packages"?
<ari-tczew> geser: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/red5/0.9.1-1/+build/1730707
<ari-tczew> follow for missing packages
<ari-tczew> 1package missing of second -> second package missing of third package -> etc..
<ari-tczew> but there is a closed while
<geser> ah, yes, that happens sometime
<ari-tczew> look on this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tiles/2.2.1-2/+build/1731810 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libspring-2.5-java/2.5.6.SEC01-10/+build/1802711
<geser> yes, some -java packages have cyclic build-dependencies or even build-depend on themselves :(
<maco> wait what?
<ari-tczew> how we can fix it?
<maco> how can a package build-depend on itself?
<hyperair> compilers need to get compiled too.
<ari-tczew> maco: no itself
<ari-tczew> 1st package depends on 2nd, but 2nd depends on 1st
<maco> ari-tczew: yeah thats circular, but read what geser said
<ari-tczew> I understand you think that 1st build on the same (1st)
<hyperair> oh fun stuff.
<geser> ari-tczew: I wanted to ask the Debian Java maintainers for input how to solve this bootstrapping problem for some java packages but didn't found time to do it
<ari-tczew> aha
<ari-tczew> I'd ping for this micahg and ttx
<ari-tczew> ^^
<micahg> ari-tczew: why me?
<ari-tczew> micahg: because I think that you're familiar with java packages :)
<micahg> ari-tczew: ah, that would be a mistaken assumption :)  I consume java packages, might have more luck with bdrung
<micahg> ari-tczew: my extent of maintaining java packages only had to do wtih their xul components
<micahg> *has
<ari-tczew> aha
<ari-tczew> hmmm, I think that MoM has been hanged
<ari-tczew> it didn't update some time
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: you could retry grab udd-udd-merge
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: did you any updates?
<tumbleweed> yes
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: could you give me a changelog?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stefanor/ubuntu-dev-tools/grab-udd-merge/changes
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: one suggest to code
<ari-tczew> author='Change Me <mom@ubuntu.com>',
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: that will be automatically changed if the user uses dch
<ari-tczew> could is it possible to getting an user variables from Ubuntu? e.g. dch -i using this
<ari-tczew> ah, so it;s done?
<tumbleweed> no, I mean the developer is supposed to edit th echangelog with dch, so they sohuld never see that
<micahg> ari-tczew: dch -e edits that away
<tumbleweed> I was going to make it say "use dch -e <foo@example.com>" but that'd probably be even more confusing
<ari-tczew> aha
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I will try your updated script, but it not fix a problem with MoM - I'd like to see a packages for merging.
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: obviously, but it's a workaround to a broken mom
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: there is also lucas merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/merges.html but there aren't a numbers
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: aah. I meant for quick grabbing of the sources you need to do / look at a merge
<bdrung> DktrKranz: thanks
<ari-tczew> bdrung: are you familiar with java packages?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: not that much.
<bdrung> ari-tczew: is it debian-related? then ask nthykier in #debian-java
<ajmitch> java packages can be a little tricky & annoying at times
<bdrung> ajmitch: especially if the source name is 'eclipse'
<ajmitch> sorry, I don't have enough RAM to think about that one
<ari-tczew> bdrung: we are in the same zonetime, please look on 21:57
<ari-tczew> here
<ajmitch> ouch, cyclic build-depends
<bdrung> ari-tczew: go to #debian-java on otfc and ask nthykier
 * ScottK once tried to build eclipse on a machine with 256MB RAM.  It didn't end well.
<bdrung> ajmitch: you need only 2 GiB for the compiling process. with 5 GiB RAM you can compile it in tmpfs
<geser> ScottK: for you, the machine or both?
<ScottK> The machine.
<ajmitch> ScottK: I only tend to give my maverick & sid VMs 512MB RAM
<ajmitch> they'd have no hope
<ScottK> This was ~gutsy, so it was less insane then.
<bdrung> ajmitch: it takes 10 mins with enough RAM
<ajmitch> not as bad as some
<bdrung> ajmitch: on my laptop with only 2 GiB RAM and encrypted hard drive it takes ~ 80 mins
<ari-tczew> didrocks: ping on bugs: bug 609634 ; bug 595499 ; bug 609754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609634 in fetchmail (Ubuntu) "Merge fetchmail 6.3.17-4 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595499 in gnu-efi (Ubuntu) "Please merge gnu-efi 3.0i-3(main) from debian unstable(main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609754 in acct (Ubuntu) "Merge acct 6.5.4-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609754
<ajmitch> ari-tczew: fetchmail debdiff looks to be for exim4
<ari-tczew> ajmitch: yea, human mistake. thanks!
<ari-tczew> ajmitch: correct file uploaded.
<ajmitch> it's sad that I saw fetchmail, remembered merging it in recent times & seeing that it was in 2006
<ari-tczew> ajmitch: 2006? o_O
<ajmitch> main is still frozen for now, isn't it?
<Laney> yep
<ajmitch> ok, I'll hold off on uploading then
<Laney> have these changes been sent to debian?
 * ajmitch is just looking back to see why they were made
<ajmitch> bug 254254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254254 in fetchmail (Ubuntu) "Still uses multiuser argument to dh_installinit" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254254
<ajmitch> looks to be the closest
<Laney> looks merged even
<Laney>    * Not explicitly stop daemon on runlevel 0 and 6 (Closes: #498427).
<ajmitch> might be the wrong bug, I was just reading from the changelog
#ubuntu-motu 2010-08-05
 * ScottK decides to hit "save as draft" instead of publish to his blog post about the notion that planet.ubuntu.com should be multilingual.
<ajmitch> slightly inflammatory?
<ScottK> Yes and the comments of the outraged are entirely predictable.
<ScottK> Clearly from my position of priviledge I can't understand the perspective of the downtrodden, so it will have to be explained to me.
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session: Fixing Small Ubuntu Bugs in 18 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<micahg> zul: do you mind if I merge request-tracker3.8?
 * ajmitch is watching #u-classroom, honest
<sbronsted> wgrant:  How often is http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/ updated?
<wgrant> sbronsted: Once an hour.
 * micahg can't wait for sparc to go away, that page will be much smaller :)
<sbronsted> wgrant: But when I build eg httpcomponents-core locally I don't get an error !?
<jpds> micahg: So will the archive.
<geser> sbronsted: the packages don't get automatically retried (except DEPWAIT) and the page only shows the current state
<dholbach> TheMuso: can you extend my membership in ubuntu-universe-sponsors so I can keep running the script that auto-assigns u-u-s bugs to ubuntu-sponsors?
<sbronsted> wgrant: and when I look a the error log in launchpad it is from the 2010-06-15 !?
<ajmitch> sbronsted: that log does mention that it's executing maven in offline mode, so it may only have issues when unable to fetch stuff from the internet
<ajmitch> the buildds have no internet access at all, so builds must be self-contained
 * ajmitch doesn't know enough about it to know if that error is the cause of it, but it's the most likely
<sbronsted> but I will expect the build script always build offline (I hope)
<ajmitch> given that it's only had one debian upload, and it's arch: all, it's something that's easily missed
<ajmitch> you may find answers in #ubuntu-java
<wgrant> sbronsted: We don't retry every build failure every day.
<geser> given that it doesn't appear anymore in the recent archive rebuild anymore, I give it back to a retry
<geser> let's see what happens
 * ajmitch would expect the same sort of result tbh
<ajmitch> and launchpad explodes in a ball of flame
<sbronsted> wgrant: so how do know which of the build errors still are still  valid?
<sbronsted> sorry: ....still are valid
<wgrant> sbronsted: That page can't tell you that.
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't know.
<geser> sbronsted: check if the package builds now and request a give-back if it does. All the page show is the current state in the archive (that a package didn't got build when it got tried)
<sbronsted> geser: you mention "recent archive rebuild". How do I see that?
<geser> sbronsted: the results are here: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi
<geser> ajmitch: "Successfully built  on rothera (i386)" for httpcomponents-core and LP still seems to be there :)
<sbronsted> geser: the httpcomponent-core build is okay now
<geser> sbronsted: yes, it should vanish from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ on the next update of that page
<chilicuil> Laney: I'm trying to build several chroots systems for pbuilder I've modified my .pbuilderrc ( http://pastebin.com/DFg1Ry0S ) so results can be placed in a different directory, then I've run pbuilder-dist and it seems like it doesnt read that file, which file should I change instaed (I've already tried with the $VARS available, but they're not enough)?
<ajmitch> geser: OK, I was wrong :)
<ajmitch> geser: LP exploding was it telling me that it was unable to contact a server
<ajmitch> which went away on page refresh
<lifeless> ajmitch: did you get an oops ?
<ajmitch> no OOPS
<ajmitch> otherwise I'd have something useful to tell you
<ajmitch> this was on edge, btw
<wgrant> When was that?
<lifeless> did you grab a picture ?
<wgrant> That's meant to be fixed.
<ajmitch> lifeless: no I didn't, it was afaik a standard "sorry, please try again" sort of message, 30 minutes ago now
<wgrant> Damn.
<ajmitch> sorry
<wgrant> It must have regressed.
<wgrant> But I don't see how.
<lifeless> edge upgrade perhaps
<wgrant> Possibly, true.
<lifeless> wgrant: were you on edge?
<wgrant> It wasn't me.
<ajmitch> doesn't that message come up when there's no appserver to talk to, however briefly?
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> ajmitch: &
<ajmitch> sorry that I didn't get info from it, if it happens again I'll grab a screenshot at least
<lifeless> ajmitch: we have dozens of appservers
<lifeless> ajmitch: so its not meant to happen at all
<huats> mornig
<TheMuso> dholbach_: If nobody else has done it by now, sure I'll take care of it.
<TheMuso> dholbach_: done
<dupondje> https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<dupondje> houston we have an issue !
<dupondje> :)
<dholbach_> TheMuso: thanks
<Riddell> dholbach, jpds, nhandler: anyone from motu council want to weigh in on the ubuntu-tweak question?
<dholbach> Riddell: the MOTU Council is not around any more - I don't have any opinion on it
<Riddell> dholbach: shouldn't https://edge.launchpad.net/~motu-council be updated then?
<dholbach> Riddell: yeah, thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: Such questions should go to the TB now.
<micahg> zul: do you mind if I merge request-tracker3.8?
<zul> micahg: no go ahead
<micahg> zul: thanks
<shadeslayer> hi.. https://merges.ubuntu.com/ seems to be down, any particular reason?
<shadeslayer> ( opening anything gives me a 500 error )
<fabrice_sp> bdrung, about bug 623870
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 623870 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/623870)
<fabrice_sp> bug 613870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613870 in gambas2 (Ubuntu) "Please sync gambas2 2.21.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613870
<fabrice_sp> I was working on it (assigned to me)
<fabrice_sp> perhaps, the first of ack-sync should be unassign sponsors and assign yourself
<fabrice_sp> +step
<fabrice_sp> I assume you are looking at 613891, so I'll stop looking at the sponsoriship queue
<shadeslayer> would it be a good idea to get a new package in maverick into lucid backports?
<shadeslayer> ( qoauth to be specific )
<micahg> shadeslayer: if people need it in Lucid and it doesn't have a lot of deps, you can request it
<shadeslayer> ok.. ill just check the deps once
<ari-tczew> didrocks: ping
<ari-tczew> didrocks: how do you upload debdiffs? why my patches are signed to Bhavani Shankar? I don't understand this situation. bug 595499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595499 in gnu-efi (Ubuntu) "Please merge gnu-efi 3.0i-3(main) from debian unstable(main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595499
<shadeslayer> micahg: seems to have minimal deps : Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7.0.50~), libqca2-dev, qt4-qmake, libqca2-plugin-ossl
<micahg> shadeslayer: looks good :)
<shadeslayer> micahg: is there a script of sorts to do this? :D
<micahg> shadeslayer: no, you file a request on the lucid-backports project
<micahg> !backports | shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> right
<ubottu> shadeslayer: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<shadeslayer> micahg: i was browsing that page :P
<didrocks> ari-tczew: your patches? only gnu-efi:
<didrocks> ari-tczew: see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnu-efi/+bug/595499/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595499 in gnu-efi (Ubuntu) "Please merge gnu-efi 3.0i-3(main) from debian unstable(main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<micahg> shadeslayer: oh, you mean like requestsync?, sounds like a good candidate for u-d-t, maybe file a bug :)
<ari-tczew> didrocks: yes, I mean gnu-efi
<ari-tczew> sorry for confusing
<didrocks> going for dinner now
<shadeslayer> micahg: will look into it this weekend then ;)
<ari-tczew> didrocks: I look forward to your response
<didrocks> ari-tczew: I've answered
<didrocks> ari-tczew: see, the first patch already contained everything, I took it
<didrocks> ari-tczew: see my link
<ari-tczew> didrocks: not enough. I've finished  this patch enough for upload, so why someone else is as uploader?
<ari-tczew> I'm upset this situation
<didrocks> ari-tczew: but the first comment already contained that patch!!!
<ari-tczew> sorry, but I'm not plain worker
<didrocks> ari-tczew: the work was already done
<Laney> The only change between your patch and the first one is the changelog
<Laney> it's only polite to sponsor the one that was there first...
<didrocks> thanks Laney, that's exactly what I mean :)
<ari-tczew> I thought that our cooperate will be succesed
<ari-tczew> sorry, but I don't want making patches for someone else and there is any word that I've worked on this
<didrocks> ari-tczew: if you have done the work, someone else post the same patch just after the same patch slightely modified, won't you be upset if I sponsor the second?
<Laney> ari-tczew: maybe you lost the changes you meant to add?
<Laney> please have a look at your patch
<ari-tczew> didrocks: I won't be upset, because because Bhavani said, that I can take this merge
<didrocks> ari-tczew: I didn't see he told that, in that case, I'm sorry about that mistake, but in any case, there were no need for a second patch as the first one contained everything (all changes we have were in the first one)
<didrocks> really going for dinner now
<Laney> No, there's no mistake. Don't be sorry.
<ari-tczew> didrocks, Laney: I have offer: I'll prepare a 100 merges and these patches are be not completed. you (both) will finish patches and all these 100 patches will be uploaded per my. it will be ok?
<Laney> I've done many fixes where someone else gets the upload credit in the end
<Laney> it's part of collaborative maintenance
<Laney> at the end of the day your +related-software page doesn't mean that much
<ari-tczew> Laney: so you will finish my 100 patches ok?
<shadeslayer> will a package built in a ppa do fine for backports?
<Laney> shadeslayer: if you've tested it, then as long as it's built in a clean environment it'll be fine
<tyarusso> So I have a package that uses the new 3.0 (quilt) source format, but I have some people requesting it for jaunty/hardy - would someone be able to walk me through converting a copy to the old format for them?
<shadeslayer> Laney: also.. is there any particular version for backports?
<Laney> shadeslayer: does it require source changes
<Laney> ?
<ari-tczew> didrocks: did you read all comments on bug? Bhavani Shankar  wrote on 2010-07-29 sure, go ahead!
<shadeslayer> Laney: nope
<ari-tczew> Laney: can you answer on my question?
<Laney> ari-tczew: No, because you are being combative
<shadeslayer> like.. do i version it 1.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1 or just 1.0-0ubuntu1
<Laney> shadeslayer: Then you don't need to worry, the archive admin scripts will take care of it
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<ari-tczew> Laney: I'm only getting my claim
<porthose> tyarusso, remove /debian/source and rebuild
<ari-tczew> even debian/changelog doesn't mean about me
<ari-tczew> just a plain worker, which is finishing someones debdiffs
<ari-tczew> Laney: maybe you can be a thrall, not me and I've respect for me
<fabrice_sp> ari-tczew, claiming one line more in +related-software ? I really don't understand you
<fabrice_sp> sorry to be crude, but this happens, and as I already told you: this is not the number that is important
<ari-tczew> fabrice_sp: yes, this one more line
<fabrice_sp> ari-tczew, and?
<fabrice_sp> what's the point?
<fabrice_sp> you win something?
<fabrice_sp> no, I don't think so
<tyarusso> porthose: Is that really all there is to it?  Note that I do actually have a patch in debian/patches/.
<ari-tczew> fabrice_sp: yes because it's a proof, that I've worked on this package
<fabrice_sp> and?
<porthose> tyarusso, I didn't say /debian/patche I said /debian/source
<fabrice_sp> as a sponsor, I don't get rewarded for uploading others people package
<ari-tczew> fabrice_sp: and it's a proof, that I've worked on this package
<porthose> s/patche/patch/g
<tyarusso> porthose: I know, but I was under the impression knowing that it was using the quilt format is what made the stuff in patches get applied.
<fabrice_sp> ari-tczew, what for? what are you seeking? having touched all the packages in the universe?
<porthose> aaah, then it will be a little more difficult
<porthose> tyarusso, which package
<fabrice_sp> anyway, /me goes back to do something useful
<ari-tczew> fabrice_sp: no. he was lazy for update his patch. I've finished it and debian/changelog says that he finish it
<tyarusso> porthose: nagios-agent, in the nagiosinc PPA.
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: unassign sponsors and assign yourself before doing anything is a good idea. patches are welcome :)
<ari-tczew> fabrice_sp: I feel like I cleaned up after somebody
<porthose> tyarusso, see pm
<fabrice_sp> bdrung, if you look at the changelog of the patch, you'll see that it's what I've done ;-)
<fabrice_sp> s/patch/bug
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: yes, but you did it after i loaded the bug page
<ari-tczew> fabrice_sp, Laney, didrocks: my patch includes both workers on bug. I thought that it's fair. now I see that I'm nothing important here
<fabrice_sp> bdrung, maybe: I always refresh the bug page before doing anything, to avoid that kind of 'cross work' :-)
<fabrice_sp> bdrung, I think I'll update ack-sync to first unsubscribe the sponsors and then download the source. Shouldn't be to complicated
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: maybe we should update ack-sync to check for assigned people
<fabrice_sp> is it a long build? becuase I subscribe around 15 minutes before you uploaded it, so I really first step should be subscribe the sponsor to the bug
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: yes, it took quite a while
<fabrice_sp> bdrung, so I think you were already building it when I assigned it to myself
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: are you working on ack-sync?
<fabrice_sp> I was going to update it to assign the bug to sponsor as the first step
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: can you add a check if there is someone assigned to it?
<fabrice_sp> bdrung, I'm no python guru, but I can try :-)
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: i can do it if you want
<fabrice_sp> hmm, I think it will be quicker and less error prone if you do it, but I can also try. It's up to you
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: ok, i give it a try
<fabrice_sp> ok
<fabrice_sp> have to reboot
<shadeslayer> bdrung: thanks for the qtcurve sync ;)
<bdrung> shadeslayer: yw
<shadeslayer> bdrung: another one coming up :P
<bdrung> shadeslayer: great. need some for testing my ack-sync changes :)
<shadeslayer> it seems there are 2 parts to that package
<shadeslayer> awesome :D
<shadeslayer> bdrung: bug 613974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613974 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve (Ubuntu) "Sync gtk2-engines-qtcurve 1.5.2-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613974
<shadeslayer> build log attached
<zooko> Dear people of #ubuntu-motu: Tahoe-LAFS needs an upgrade! There is a very reliable new version of Tahoe-LAFS available upstream. I would be happy to get this new version into Maverick. The FeatureFreeze is approaching. Help! :-)
<zooko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tahoe-lafs/+bug/609755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609755 in tahoe-lafs (Ubuntu) "please upgrade to tahoe-lafs v1.7.1" [Undecided,New]
<bdrung> zooko: you need to find someone who actually does the update. maybe ask the previous uploader?
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: uploaded
<bdrung> please test
<fabrice_sp> bdrung, thanks! is there any sync request left?! :-)
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: yes
<ScottK> zooko: Did you get tahoe-lafs into Debian yet?
<fabrice_sp> oh right: 4
<fabrice_sp> taking bug 613931 to test
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613931 in Ubuntu "Sync oauth-signpost 1.2.1.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613931
<zooko> ScottK: no, it is not in Debian.
<zooko> bdrung: thanks! Let's see, who *was* that... Here's my list of everyone who helped get Tahoe-LAFS into Karmic in the first place: http://pubgrid.tahoe-lafs.org/uri/URI:DIR2-RO:ixqhc4kdbjxc7o65xjnveoewym:5x6lwoxghrd5rxhwunzavft2qygfkt27oj3fbxlq4c6p45z5uneq/blog.html#2009-09-02
<zooko> iulian: are you available to help with this?
<fabrice_sp> bdrung, ack-sync is trying to do something with my mouse
<fabrice_sp> the pointer change to a cross
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: wtf?
<fabrice_sp> yeah :-/
<fabrice_sp> forget it: I was running sh ack-sync
<fabrice_sp> instead of ack-sync directly
<fabrice_sp> bdrung, status could have been changed to In Progress, no?
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: sh ack-sync? it's a python script!
<fabrice_sp> yeah: I'm tired! :-D
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: yes, setting in progress would be possible.
<fabrice_sp> but the effect is strange :-)
<fabrice_sp> try and you'll see ;-)
<fabrice_sp> seems good!
<ajmitch> fabrice_sp: it was probably trying to run 'import'
<ajmitch> which is part of imagemagick, used for taking screenshots :)
<ajmitch> faces of doom
<ajmitch> meh
<fabrice_sp> ehhhhh
<fabrice_sp> that's why it was trying to capture something on my screen ;-)
<scott-work> a week or go i was looking for a web page that mentioned packages that failed to build from source, i thought the link started with people.canonical.com
<scott-work> i found it again:  http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/
<scott-work> just wanted to share that with the group :)
<scott-work> although it's not FTFS but rather NBS
<scott-work> s/FTFS/FTBFS
<micahg> scott-work: yeah, those are binaries without a source
<paultag> Hey MOTU. I'll cross-post here because I'm not having much luck. I'm trying to use source format 3's multiple tar.gz feature, but I'm not having much luck. The Deb spec ( yes i've googled this ;) ) seems to suggest that it's to be inside the orig.tar.gz, and that can't be right
<paultag> Has anyone used this & have any idea as to where it extracts the "sister" tar.gz files?
<bdrung> paultag: we use two tarballs in eclipse
<bdrung> paultag: apt-get source eclipse
<paultag> bdrung: thanks
<bdrung> \o/ i sponsored the first merge request with sponsor-patch \o/
<micahg> bdrung: want another to sponsor?
<bdrung> micahg: yes (otherwise i pick a random main merge request)
<micahg> bdrung: I need to file the bug, give me a minute
<micahg> bdrung: bug 614036
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614036 in request-tracker3.8 (Ubuntu) "Please merge request-tracker3.8 3.8.8-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614036
<paultag> thank bdrung. I think I've got it. Thanks for the tip, that really helped
<bdrung> you're welcome
<bdrung> sponsor-patch needs work
<ScottK> scott-work: I think you want http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/
<highvoltage> the freeze is over right?
<ScottK> Yes.
<highvoltage> whohoo!
<micahg> bdrung: should I just subscribe u-s to my merge bug?
<ari-tczew> is merges.ubuntu.com closed?
<bdrung> micahg: nope.
<micahg> bdrung: k, I'll be patient :)
<bdrung> micahg: it just takes a little bit longer...
<micahg> ok
<ari-tczew> didrocks: around?
<bdrung> micahg: done
#ubuntu-motu 2010-08-06
<chilicuil> Laney: ping
<micahg> bdrung: thanks
<bdrung> micahg: yw
<bdrung> micahg: next time give me a main sponsor request ;)
<micahg> oh, sorry, I didn't have any I was working on ATM
<bdrung> micahg: i have to process main requests first, because the lack of main sponsors is bigger than the lack of universe sponsors
<ari-tczew> didrocks: ping bug 614091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614091 in powder (Ubuntu) "Sync powder 114-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614091
<micahg> bdrung: I'm glad you're doing that, will keep in mind :)
<grold> bdrung, please checkout bug 612862 once more
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612862 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "Merge bash-completion 1:1.2-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612862
<zooko> bdrung: how can I figure out who uploaded Tahoe-LAFS into Karmic and Lucid?
<ScottK> zooko: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/tahoe-lafs/1.6.0-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> zooko: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/tahoe-lafs/1.6.1-0ubuntu2
<ScottK> That will tell you who's touched the package.
<zooko> Thanks!
<zooko> Aha. Paul Hummer is hanging out in #tahoe-lafs right now...
<zooko> james_w: would you be willing to upload a new release of Tahoe-LAFS for Maverick?
 * micahg notes that the official builders are basically empty
 * micahg feeds the hungry builders
<dholbach> good morning!
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
 * Adri2000 needs a core-dev to approve lucid task in bug #569365, please - no one helped me in -devel :-( 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569365 in mountall (Ubuntu) "mountall messages are showed untranslated in Plymouth" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569365
<Rhonda> How can I set a bug to "forwarded" in launchpad? I have an upstream bug tracker URL, but "affects distribution" doesn't seem to be it?
<dholbach> "affects project"?
 * hyperair loves the new link in the affects project page that automatically fills in the upstream bug tracker with the needed information.
<Rhonda> dholbach: Ah, the URL for the upstream bug has to be entered on a seperate page here.
<Rhonda> dholbach: This is a bit misleading because affects distribution has it on the same page. %-/
<Rhonda> *sigh*
<Rhonda> "Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL."
<Rhonda> So I can't add the URL anyway?
<dholbach> which one is it?
<Rhonda> https://support.process-one.net/browse/EJAB-1258
<vish> Rhonda: nope , for such just just add it in the comments , or better if you can add it in the bug description
<Rhonda> Jira seems to be the bug software used there.
<vish> such bugs* just
<Rhonda> vish: A bit annoying for people to have to dig around different places to look wether there is an upstream bug, IMHO.  :/
<dholbach> I don't know what's the status of jira integration with LP is
<vish> Rhonda: true ;)
<Rhonda> If it doesn't support the upstream bug tracker it should *still* allow to put the upstream URL in there.
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers
<dholbach> best to ask in #launchpad
<Rhonda> And in the case when it starts to pick it up it can scan them right ahead.
<Rhonda> That way of forbidding to add a not yet supported bugtracker means losing information right ahead.
<vish> tumbleweed: yay! daily murrine :)
<didrocks> RainCT: hey, around?
<didrocks> RainCT: just to know if you received my mail (saw that you update zg to 0.5 yesterday in debian)
<RainCT> Hey didrocks. Yeah got it :)
<didrocks> RainCT: ok, great ;)
<dpm> Adri2000, good work on nailing bug 567126 down! Translators and those with non-English locales will certainly be happy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567126 in mountall (Ubuntu) "Localization support does not work at boot time (dup-of: 569365)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567126
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569365 in mountall (Ubuntu Lucid) "mountall messages are showed untranslated in Plymouth" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569365
<highvoltage> it's me and version numbers again! I'm using nanny (2.29.4-0ubuntu2) for the package nanny, but lintian complains about:
<highvoltage> W: nanny source: debian-watch-file-in-native-package
<highvoltage> W: nanny source: native-package-with-dash-version
<highvoltage> what am I doing wrong again?
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: do you have a .orig.tar.gz in the parent directory?
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: also, do you have a debian/source/format?
<highvoltage> I have debian/source/format, and a orig.tar.gz in the parent directory
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: contents of source/format?
<geser> highvoltage: have you the .orig.tar.gz named correctly?
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: ah, I guess there's my problem. it says 3.0 (quilt) but that's clearly wrong :)
<geser> highvoltage: why it's wrong?
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: no, that would be right (for that version number)
<highvoltage> I mean, it says 3.0 (native)
<tumbleweed> aah, right :)
<highvoltage> this package uses cdbs, so would changing it to 3.0 (quilt) be wrong?
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: no, any idea why it was made native?
<tumbleweed> (daily builds have to be native, that's about the only reason I can think of)
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: nope
 * highvoltage slaps himself over the head (been running lintian on the wrong .dsc file after fixing the source/format file)
 * highvoltage goes to talk to squirrels
<Laney> porthose: I see you uploaded darcs. What do you think about the ftbfs?
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> I have a NEW package that I want to get into maverick (it won't get into Debian since squeeze has frozen), is it better to upload to REVU first ? or shall I just directly upload it to Ubuntu ?
<Laney> you can still upload to experimental
<ScottK> AnAnt: You can still get it in Unstable, no problem.
<ScottK> Laney: Uploads to Unstable are still fine, they just won't migrate to Testing until after Squeeze is released.
<AnAnt> ScottK: that's something I need to understand, remember Neils Wilson ? I hope I got the name right
<Laney> I know, but I wouldn't do it for fear of disturbing something
<Laney> I guess that a new package would be alright though
<ScottK> Laney: New packages (as opposed to updates to an existing package) are perfectly fine.  For existing packages it's nice to keep Unstable available for RC bug fixes.
<AnAnt> ScottK: I recall that last year or so, he posted that people should not upload to unstable during freeze, and experimental should be used
<ScottK> AnAnt: The name vaguely rings a bell, but I don't recall specifics.
<ScottK> AnAnt: That's only relevant for packages that are in Testing.
<maco> AnAnt: thats what lfaraone says persia told him too
<AnAnt> Neil Williams is the name
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> For new packages there's no reason to avoid Unstable.
<AnAnt> ScottK: ok, my usual sponsor in in DebConf, would you review/sponsor it ?
<AnAnt> it's a python app
<ScottK> AnAnt: Possibly next week, but today and this weekend are pretty busy for me.
<zooko> Hm, Maverick feature freeze is Aug 12th and the release of Tahoe-LAFS v1.8.0 is Aug 15th.
<maco> time to file a ffe?
<zooko> http://tahoe-lafs.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/browser/trunk/NEWS
<zooko> It would be good to have the New-Downloader in Maverick.
<zooko> Well, first of all, could someone please help me upload Tahoe-LAFS v1.7.1 into Maverick?
<zooko> That could be done right away.
<zooko> iulian: a while back you offered to help get Tahoe-LAFS upgraded in Maverick. Are you around?
<vinc-mai> Hi.
<vinc-mai> I have uploaded a package on revu. After a  comment on this channel I have integrate it in debian sid. What should I do with the revu package ?
<vinc-mai> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libglobalhotkeys-ruby1.8
<vinc-mai> I have open a bug. Should I close it  and ask for a sync ?
<vinc-mai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/531523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531523 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] rghk" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Laney> vinc-mai: You can retitle it into a sync request. I'll archive your revu upload now. Thanks for doing it properly!
<vinc-mai> Laney: Thank for the archiving process. I have retitle and retag the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/531523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531523 in Ubuntu "[sync] rghk" [Wishlist,New]
<huats> Does anyone if aware of a change un doxygen in maverick that leds to a build failure in maverick while it builds fine in lucid ?
<geser> have you an error log?
<huats> geser, sure
<huats> geser, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/474135/
<huats> It is just the part that fails (I have run it again in a shell inside my pbuilder)
<geser> oh nice, a segfault
<geser> hmm, did doxygen segfault or the program generating input for doxygen?
<geser> looks like the input is generated with echo so doxygen segfaulted
<huats> geser, that is my opinion too
<huats> and it builds fine on lucid
<geser> the same package?
<geser> looking at the recent archive rebuild, libgdamm4.0 isn't listed there a FTBFS
<huats> yes at the same package
<huats> it is a new version that is not in the archive yet
<geser> then you have to debug doxygen :(
<huats> geser, hum
<huats> sounds complicated :)
<geser> or figure out what changed in the source as the current source seems to build with the doxygen in maverick (as is didn't FTBFS in the archive rebuild)
<huats> geser, the doc was not done using doxygen in the current maverick version
<huats> but it should in the version
<huats> and this new version builds fine on lucid (using doxygen) and fails on maverick (using doxygen too)
<geser> ah, ok
<iulian> zooko: Hey.  I apologies for the delayed response.  I'm currently pretty busy with something else now.  I do not know when I'm available to take a look at tahoe-lafs.  Could you please ping me next week in case you don't find someone else who can upgrade it?
<iulian> zooko: E-mail would be a better way to contact me and you'd likely get a faster response.
<AnAnt> Hello, is the freeze on Thursday  for main only ? or also for universe/multiverse ?
<micahg> AnAnt: feature freeze is for everything, I suggest reading the wiki
<micahg> AnAnt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
<AnAnt> micahg: I read it , but I forget the details every release
<stalcup> everything except bugs
<simar> micahg: hi
<simar> micahg: do you remember me?
<simar> micahg: you helped to correctly patch my fix of FTBFS some days back
<zooko> iulian: okay, thanks!
#ubuntu-motu 2010-08-07
<Andre_Gondim> hi, I don't know if here is the place to say, but in maverick I can't install ubuntu-restricted-extras, 'cause ubuntu-restricted-addons is missing
<Flannel> Andre_Gondim: #ubuntu+1 I imagine
<Andre_Gondim> thanks Flannel
<zooko> Okay we've announced that Tahoe-LAFS 1.8.0 final will be released Wed, Aug 11.
<zooko> This is because the Maverick Feature Freeze is Aug 12.
<zooko> I'm hoping to get Tahoe-LAFS 1.8.0 into Maverick.
<zooko> Folks: could anyone help me get my pyutil library packaged for Debian/Ubuntu?
<zooko> It would help with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zfec/+bug/606022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606022 in zfec (Ubuntu) "zfec dependencies are broken" [Undecided,New]
<zooko> Although technically pyutil really isn't required for zfec, only for certain optional features of zfec.
<AnAnt> zooko: well, why put pyutil in Depends if it isn't really required ?
<AnAnt> zooko: you can put it in suggests instead
<zooko> As far as I understand it *isn't* actually in Depends at this time, but some people think that it should be since the Python packaging metadata of zfec specifies pyutil as an install_requires.
<AnAnt> zooko: I think they are right, since I see unconditional import'ing from pyutil (without even try catch)
<AnAnt> zooko: namely in filefec.py
<AnAnt> zooko: ok, so what help is needed ?
<AnAnt> zooko: so, where's your pyutil package ?
<zooko> Hi!
<zooko> http://tahoe-lafs.org/trac/pyutil
<AnAnt> zooko: oh, I thought you already prepared the package
<zooko> Sorry. Just a minute let me see how well this old tool works....
<zooko> Well, AnAnt, I appreciate your help, but I'm way too sleepy to continue.
<AnAnt> ok
<zooko> If you're around this weekend I might ping you again once I have some debian/ or DSC files or something.
<zooko> I was intending to try the stdeb tool to generate those.
<zooko> http://github.com/astraw/stdeb
<zooko> Goodnight!
<bilalakhtar> M-o-m is down
<dupondje> since like 3 days :p
<bilalakhtar> dupondje: Really?
<bilalakhtar> I noticed it today!
<AnAnt> Could someone review this package: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/thawab ?
<AnAnt> Could someone review this package: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/thawab ?
<AnAnt> bbl
<X3> hi guys im getting this on a lm-sensors build from new upstream https://launchpad.net/~x3lectric/+archive/experimental/+build/1908608/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.lm-sensors-3_1:3.1.2+5852~0ubuntu0~karmic1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> check if those patches are still needed (or applied upstream) and update the failing ones if necessary
<X3> all patches needed this is a new lm-sensors build cutting edge
<X3> how do i update the failing ones
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ping
<geser> X3: which patch system does it use?
<ari-tczew> geser: do you have 64bit system?
<geser> ari-tczew: yes
<ari-tczew> geser: could you test build it? http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/sapwood/sapwood_3.1.1.debian.10+0m5-2.dsc
<geser> ari-tczew: not currently as I'm not a home
<ari-tczew> aha
<geser> ari-tczew: why not upload to PPA?
<ari-tczew> geser: I don;t know
<vish> could someone upload : https://code.launchpad.net/~vish/ubuntu/maverick/acidrip/fix602693/+merge/32029
<ari-tczew> vish: I think that your patch should follow upstream (Debian).
<Laney> the package isn't in debian
<vish> ari-tczew: it seems not in debian
<vish> yeah , what Laney said :)
<ari-tczew> Laney, vish: "2" before ubuntu in version confused me, sorry
<Laney> vish: there is a bug with a patch on it for acidrip
<Laney> could you look at including that?
<vish> Laney: hmm , not sure , i'm just making simple changes not an expert at packaging
<Laney> or unmark it as a patch, ... whatever
<AnAnt> could someone review this package: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=thawab ?
<ari-tczew> geser: I can't upload this package to PPA, because it's rejected: The signer of this package is lacking the upload rights for the source package, component or package set in question.
<wgrant> ari-tczew: You didn't upload it to a PPA -- you uploaded it to the primary archive.
<wgrant> Or possibly a PPA with an odd permission setup that you don't have access to -- there was a bug about that recently.
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: pong
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: interested in sync sponsoring
<ari-tczew> ?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: sure, in the queue?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ye
<tumbleweed> k, I'll look in a minute
<ari-tczew> ok
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: do you have 64bit system?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: yup
<tumbleweed> sorry, got caught up fixing a bug :)
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: so syncs won't go?
<tumbleweed> no, uploading sgb sync now
<ari-tczew> aha
<ari-tczew> Laney: are you going to join core team?
<Laney> i've got no plans to do that
<sebner> Laney for core-dev \o/
<Laney> I've got upload to everything I need
<Laney> DD next :)
<AnAnt> REVU cannot extract bz2 orig tarballs  ?
<sebner> Laney for DD \o/
<tumbleweed> AnAnt: it can't excrat source fomat 3, full stop
<AnAnt> ah
<tumbleweed> still running hardy
<AnAnt> ok
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: do you use hardy?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: no, the box behind REVU does
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: I have boxes running etch, does that count? :)
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I only ask :P
<AnAnt> tumbleweed: would you  review thawab: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=thawab ?
<tumbleweed> I still doesn't have revu advocation rights (any revu admins alive?)
<tumbleweed> but I can look
<AnAnt> thanks
<tumbleweed> AnAnt: I see it's a debian package, waiting for sponsorship?
<AnAnt> yup
<tumbleweed> aah, our old friend waqf. Have you got any waqf-licenced packages into debian yet?
<AnAnt> tumbleweed: you know about it ?
<AnAnt> tumbleweed: yes, there are about 2 or 3 packages
<tumbleweed> AnAnt: I followed the flamewar, and helped with some of english translation tweaks
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: also masqmail if you could :)
<AnAnt> I see
<AnAnt> I gotta run now
<AnAnt> tumbleweed: looking forward for your review
<AnAnt> bye
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> tumbleweed: sorry that I had to leave quickly, what translation bits were you talking about ?
<tumbleweed> AnAnt: can't remember, something to do with some english wording in debian/copyright on the first waqf package
<AnAnt> ah yes
<AnAnt> oh, so it was you who suggested to Jakub Wilk ?
<tumbleweed> AnAnt: yes :)
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> as for the package, it doesn't need to install to public namespace indeed, but that's how upstream does it
<AnAnt> can setup.py be modified to install private modules ?
<AnAnt> tumbleweed: ^
<tumbleweed> AnAnt: yes, you can call it with --install-lib=/usr/share/PACKAGENAME
<AnAnt> ah, and how will the app find it ? should I change it somehow ?
<tumbleweed> yes, you'll have to either set PYTHONPATH in a wrapper shell script, or insert it into sys.path
<AnAnt> as for the doc, I cannot *move* it to /usr/share/doc, but I can create a symlink
<tumbleweed> I guess that works
<AnAnt> as for the POT thing, I think that's a problem with the release tarball (POT file was not refreshed before tarball release)
<AnAnt> tumbleweed: a workaround would be removing the thawab.pot target in po/Makefile
 * tumbleweed doesn't know how this is normally dealt with...
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: thanks for syncs. interested in merging? :P
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: yes, I'm working through the queue (but slowly, because I'm watching some debconf talks)
<ari-tczew> aha
<ari-tczew> ok
<AnAnt> tumbleweed: is it that important ?
<zooko> Good morning, AnAnt!
<tumbleweed> AnAnt: no, there's no simple solution
<AnAnt> zooko: evening here
<AnAnt> tumbleweed: ok, I re-uploaded
<tumbleweed> AnAnt: I see no orig.tar
<AnAnt> oh, seems REVU doesn't support diff only re-uploads !
<AnAnt> tumbleweed: ok, re-uploaded
<AnAnt> debhelper 8 released
<ari-tczew> AnAnt: are you going to merge?
<highvoltage> whoah I'm still getting used to 7! :p
<AnAnt> ari-tczew: I don't mind
<ari-tczew> :)
<AnAnt> highvoltage: I don't really know yet what's the difference between 7 & 8
<zooko> Dear Ubuntu people: where do I go to request that Ubuntu leaders contact someone else and remind them of the code of conduct? I'm thinking of this article, to which I just posted a reply myself: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/dude-youre-35-year-old-with-neck-beard.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg!+Ubuntu!%29
<zooko> By the way, I totally know this isn't the perfect channel. I guess I'm asking what is the perfect channel.
<Laney> there are no leaders to do that
<zooko> Really? Mark Shuttleworth's recent blog entry said otherwise: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/439
<maco> you can email the CC
<maco> they deal with issues of the members and the CoC
<Laney> Where does that say there's an Ubuntu blog police?
<maco> Laney: posts on planet must follow the CoC
<zooko> More relevant to this channel: AnAnt: here is my first crude attempt at packaging pyutil: http://tahoe-lafs.org/~zooko/pyutil-1.7.9-7.tar.bz2
<zooko> Laney: I was thinking of the part that said "When someone who calls herself “an Ubuntu fan” stands up and slates the work of another distro we quietly reach out to that person and point out that it’s not the Ubuntu way of doing things.".
<zooko> If there is nobody who wants that job, that's fine with me.
<Laney> yes, you can do that yourself :)
<maco> Laney: a copy of that post was posted to planet
<Laney> it's everybody's job
<zooko> I've done my best already, but I thought that someone who's name Benjamin already knew might make him think harder about it.
<zooko> That is: someone who he already feels loyal to because they are producing part of the distro that he loves and he already knows them.
<zooko> Anyway.
<AnAnt> ari-tczew: working on it
<ari-tczew> AnAnt: nice!
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: Around?
<tumbleweed> yes
<highvoltage> zooko: that article is rather unfortunate
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ah, nothing, nevermind :P
<ari-tczew> I'd like to please you sync package, but it;s in main.
<tumbleweed> heh
<ari-tczew> bdrung: around?
<tumbleweed> vish: ping?
<vish> tumbleweed: hey
<tumbleweed> vish: can I drop two columns of whitespace from the acidrip description?
<vish> tumbleweed: sure
<zooko> Would anyone like to tell me what is wrong with my packaging of pyutil? http://tahoe-lafs.org/~zooko/pyutil-1.7.9-7.tar.bz2 . Oh, maybe I should go ahead and upload it to REVU?
<ari-tczew> zooko: bingo!
<AnAnt> zooko: I expect an orig tarball, debdifff & dsc file
<oojah> I'm trying to create a package that creates multiple binaries for the first time.
<oojah> I want to create a binary package for a shared library and another for a binary that links to the shlib.
<oojah> I've added the shlib as a Depends entry for the binary, but when dpkg-shlibdeps runs, it complains it can't find the library.
<oojah> Any suggestions one what I might be doing wrong?
<AnAnt> ari-tczew: are you a core-dev ?
<ari-tczew> AnAnt: no
<ari-tczew> AnAnt: propose to ask cjwatson about upload
<AnAnt> LP #614787
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614787 in debhelper (Ubuntu) "Candidate revision debhelper 8.0.0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614787
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: are you still working on sponsors-queue ?
<AnAnt> oojah: care to paste the problem in pastebin ?
<oojah> AnAnt: The error text, or something more?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: I took a supper-cooking break
<AnAnt> oojah: maybe the whole buildlog ?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: Today was a rich harvest
<oojah> AnAnt: http://pastebin.com/EvDQ8xL2
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: that's because DDs are jumping to get squeeze freeze-exceptions
<AnAnt> oojah: are you sure that libmosquitto got installed in the proper package (usually during dh_install)
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I mean also about syncs. I found yet some possible syncs.
<ari-tczew> I thought that everything is only to-merged
<oojah> AnAnt: That points me in the right direction - the install file for the library was missing the SO number so wasn't getting picked up.
<oojah> Thanks very much.
<AnAnt> oojah: usually the lib<whatever>.install has this line:
<AnAnt> usr/lib/lib*.so.*
<oojah> AnAnt: I meant the name of the install file... :)
<M68000> hello
<AnAnt> ah
<M68000> how do i submit my application for the ubuntu repositories?
<ari-tczew> !REVU | M68000
<ubottu> M68000: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<M68000> ill take a look thanks ari-tczew
<ari-tczew> in the other way, you can own maintaining package in Debian and then sync to ubuntu
<M68000> which method would you recommend?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: ddd: where's the icon?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ddd-3.3.12/ddd.desktop and ddd-3.3.12/icons/ddd.xpm
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: I mean in the binary package
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: hmmm?
<tumbleweed> I don't see it in the binary package
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: binary is /debian/ ?
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: do you need a screenshot? :D
<zooko> <AnAnt> zooko: I expect an orig tarball, debdifff & dsc file
<zooko> AnAnt: that is what I provided, in http://tahoe-lafs.org/~zooko/pyutil-1.7.9-7.tar.bz2
<AnAnt> zooko: could you upload to REVU please ?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: http://paste.debian.net/82484/
<zooko> AnAnt: ok
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: hmmm, seems to debian/ddd.install is not completed
<zooko> Hm, reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU makes me wonder if I should instead work on getting pyutil into Debian.
<tumbleweed> zooko: yes. maintaining in debian is best
<AnAnt> zooko: if you want it in maverick, then I don't advise you to do so, since maverick will feature freeze on Thursday
<tumbleweed> what AnAnt says, too
<AnAnt> zooko: otherwise, going for Debian is the best path
<zooko> Hm, I've logged into REVU but I don't see anyway to upload packages.
<zooko> Perhaps I don't have that privilege.
<zooko> Oh
 * zooko reads the fine https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<zooko> Nap time. Back in a bit.
<AnAnt> dput revu package_version-revision_source.changes
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: 14 sponsorships done :) thanks!
<tumbleweed> bdrung still has me by a factor of 2 on hall-of-fame :)
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: btw. bdrung has done ~80 sponsorships for me
<tumbleweed> yeah, he's busy like that... :P
<ari-tczew> next devel cycle I'm going to open a broadcast our community on Polish LoCo
<ari-tczew> maybe this step will bring new contributors
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: do you working on celestia?
<tumbleweed> yeah, it's big :)
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ddd's merge I'll prepare tomorrow.
<ari-tczew> I'm going out for beer. see you later
<tumbleweed> enjoy
<zooko> Is anyone interested in upgrading Tahoe-LAFS for Maverick?
<zooko> There is a new stable release of Tahoe-LAFS out with many improvements.
<zooko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tahoe-lafs/+bug/609755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609755 in tahoe-lafs (Ubuntu) "please upgrade to tahoe-lafs v1.7.1" [Undecided,New]
<zooko> In a related story: http://identi.ca/notice/45386923 Tahoe-LAFS v1.8.0c1 serves files five times as fast as Tahoe-LAFS v1.7.1 does.
#ubuntu-motu 2010-08-08
 * micahg wishes people would ask for review of description changes before uploading
<micahg> tumbleweed: flashplugin-nonfree is blacklisted from importing from Debian
<artfwo> Hi! Would anyone like to review/sponsor a patch for bug 614896?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614896 in avidemux (Ubuntu) "FTBFS on all architectures (maverick)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614896
 * stalcup looks
<stalcup> artfwo: nice work, uploaded
<artfwo> stalcup, thanks!
<stalcup> thank you for your contribution
<micahg> is misc:depends required on transitional packages?
<AnAnt> I don't think so, but lintian won't understand that
<AnAnt> so I just give lintian what it wants :)
<weedar> I'd like to fix the package "openbios-sparc", which has no installation candidate and only exists as a source package in Ubuntu. The source-package has "Failed to build" for every release from Hardy to Maverick, but I think I know why
<maco> weedar: this is the part where you either make a branch where it works or make a debdiff
<maco> weedar: ever modified a package before?
<weedar> maco: I can't say that I have
<maco> weedar: ok so im going to go through the shiny new ubuntu way with you... first: sudo apt-get install bzr ubuntu-dev-tools bzr-builddeb
<AnAnt> could someone review/advocate http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=thawab ?
<weedar> maco: downloading/installing those now
<maco> k
<weedar> There are also two issues.. Firstly: the version in Lucid and Karmic,v1.0-1 (which is svn revision 463), is possible to compile but still doesn't really work - svn revisions 569 and 640 (this is the version in Maverick) do,however - so I'd like to provide one of those instead of making changes to the old (revision 464) one - is that a problem?
<maco> weedar: does maverick's compile?
<maco> i mean, does the package build?
<maco> if so, then a backport could be used
<maco> instead of you having to make changes to each
<micahg> SRU might be possible since it's FTBFS ATM
<maco> yeah ive done that before
<weedar> which brings me to the second issue: This package won't build for i386 "out-of-the-box", since it is a SPARC-based firmware (you can use it to run a SPARC-guest on an i386-system), you need cross-compiling support for sparc32 and sparc64
<micahg> weedar: sparc is about to be dropped from Ubuntu
<weedar> micahg: Ah, just like it is for Debian then :(
<micahg> weedar: debian's dropping it too?
<maco> debian drops archs EVER?
<weedar> I'll have to look around for the source to my claim, but I read it somewhere while looking into the problems with this package
<weedar> But even if I'm wrong about this, what is SPARCs future in Ubuntu? In the case of this package the package is meant to be (able to) run on i386, so technically it is a i386-package
<micahg> weedar: unless someone steps up to maintain the toolchain, should be dropped shortly
<weedar> Ah, here's where I read about SPARC-in-Debian: http://www.aurel32.net/info/debian_sparc_qemu.php - The line reading "Please note that Debian dropped SPARC32 support with Lenny, and that QEMU doesn't support (yet) SPARC64 targets."
<weedar> incidentally that is the website of the debian-maintainer of the package I want to fix :)
<weedar> micahg: Would that mean that this package would also be dropped?
<micahg> weedar: only if it's not maintained
<micahg> like you said it's an i386 package
<weedar> Hopefully I can pick it up then :)
<weedar> maco: You asked if maverick's version compiles..I will try that now
<maco> well just check whether there's a binary for maverick
<micahg> maco: , no it's FTBFS since hardy
<maco> ohok
<maco> id say fix up maverick and then sru it backwards
<ScottK> maco and weedar:  There's no point in trying to fix Maverick.  Karmic, Lucid, and Maverick sparc flat out don't work.  I know there are sparc boxen running Hardy, so that might be worthwhile.
<maco> ScottK: but its a i386 package....
<ScottK> maco: Yes, but cross-compiling for sparc on a release where sparc doesn't work doesn't make a lot of sense to me.
<weedar> ScottK: the purpose of the package is to let you run SPARC-guests in qemu on an i386-system
<ScottK> Does it need a working sparc kernel?
<ScottK> I guess the guests could be anything, so nevermind.
<weedar> I wouldn't even need the package if it hadn't been decided to strip the openbios-binaries from qemu in Ubuntu
<ScottK> OK.  Nevermind what I said then.
<micahg> tumbleweed: you see my note before?
<tumbleweed> micahg: yes I assume this is re forwarding papercut description stuff
<tumbleweed> micahg: I forgot it was a permanent fork
<vish> tumbleweed: hi , thanks for uploading those .. on a related note, i'v always had a doubt, why does the changelog mentioned by the janitor switch my name and email fields? it does the same thing always.. but when i view changelogs it is the same way i have uploaded them
<AnAnt> could someone review/advocate http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=thawab ?
<tumbleweed> vish: aah I was trying to remember where that issue was. Can you give me a bug number?
<vish> tumbleweed: ex: Bug 602717 , but this is the same even for the humanity icon theme where i use bzr
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602717 in amule (Debian) "Description: aMule" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602717
<ScottK> vish: It's because LP pulls information from your LP account, it doesn't just use what was uploaded.  I've no idea on what planet that seemed like a good idea.
<vish> ScottK: hmm , but my lp account doesnt have my full name
<vish> same when i used bzr: Bug #540135
<ScottK> I'm not sure then as in my case it tends to use information from my account that's not what I uploaded.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540135 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu) ""Getting things GNOME!" icon" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540135
<ScottK> Maybe it uses some mix.
<micahg> depends on the bug, if it's an upload, it uses whatever is in the upload, if it's a sync, it uses the LP info AFAIK
<weedar> The source-package in Maverick doesn't build, because debian/rules demands you use native SPARC for compiling and doesn't try cross-compiling
<maco> weedar: do you know how to fix that in the debian/rules?
<weedar> maco: I can fix that, but it still won't build..I'm trying to see why - if I check out the same revision from the openbios svn-repository it compiles just fine
<tumbleweed> I don't know if it's possible: on Ubuntu we always build arch-all packages on i386, in debian maintainers can build it on whichever arch they need (because they do a binary upload)
<weedar> I've also noticed that debian seems to offer some cross-compilation support directly, for example by having the package dpkg-cross - which doesn't exist in Ubuntu
<Laney> Anyone want to fix some FTBFS?
<Laney> gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf.h: No such file or directory ← ones like that are due to incorrect/no use of gtk+-2.0.pc
<Laney> should be fixable
<Bachstelze> Laney: what package?
<Laney> lots
<Laney> http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi see here
<micahg> Laney: they just need to be retried
<micahg> oh, maybe not
<micahg> that was the libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la' is not a valid libtool archive error that just needs a retry
<Laney> http://pastebin.com/rWLRgAfJ here's an example diff for gpppon
<bilalakhtar> micahg: free?
 * Laney will sponsor any such fixes btw
<bilalakhtar> Laney: bug #614927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614927 in python-virtualenv (Ubuntu) "Sync python-virtualenv 1.4.9-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614927
<Laney> bilalakhtar: was that one of those ftbfs?
<bilalakhtar> nope
<bilalakhtar> Laney: nope
<Laney> that's what I meant
<Laney> but I'll look anyway
<bilalakhtar> Laney: thanks
<bilalakhtar> Laney: I am going, comment on bug if any problem comes
<Laney> bilalakhtar: I don't see that those changes have been taken
<bilalakhtar> Laney: --distribute has been added
<bilalakhtar> Laney: And test build worked
<Laney> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~barry/ubuntu/lucid/python-virtualenv/debsync-1.4.5-1/revision/7 this diff
<Laney> none of that stuff is in it
<bilalakhtar> Laney: so we need merge?
<bilalakhtar> oops
<bilalakhtar> I didn't see this
<Laney> looks like it
<bilalakhtar> Instead, I thought this diff was for debian/rules
<bilalakhtar> Laney: ok, I will merge later
<Laney> please forward to debian too when you do
<Laney> wow, sbuild managed to bring my machine down
<Laney> Not removing build depends: cloned chroot in use
<Laney> E: 15killprocs: Segmentation fault
<micahg> bilalakhtar: hi
<bilalakhtar> micahg: hi
<bilalakhtar> micahg: free?
<micahg> bilalakhtar: for what?
<bilalakhtar> micahg: sponsorship?
<micahg> bilalakhtar: if it's in my package set
<bilalakhtar> micahg: universe
<micahg> bilalakhtar: no, I can only upload the mozilla package set
<Laney> what's wrong with the queue?
<bilalakhtar> micahg: fine
<bilalakhtar> Laney: the queue is loooooooong
<Laney> jumping it doesn't seem very nice
<bilalakhtar> fine
<shadeslayer> what queue ? :)
<Laney> ps. please make sure to forward changes to Debian
<Laney> why is the sponsor queue not sortable any more?
<Laney> debfx: is your proposed wormux package the same as in git?
<LucidFox> Does anyone here have access to the Debian armel porter?
<Laney> LucidFox: you can be given access if you email the porters afaik
<tumbleweed> LucidFox: armel works quite nicely with qemu-static
<LucidFox> tumbleweed> The build problem I ran into only occurs in buildds, I can't reproduce it in qemu
<tumbleweed> LucidFox: aah
<LucidFox> it also occurs in porter
<tumbleweed> Laney: I'd had the opposite experience, it wasn't sortable, so I requested dholbach to upgrade it so sorttable v2. Now it's sortable for me. I have another pending request to use a stable sort. What browser are you using?
<Laney> tumbleweed: firefox
<tumbleweed> Laney: works for me. shift-reload?
<Laney> nothing doing
<tumbleweed> :/
<debfx> Laney: yes, it's the same as in git
<Laney> debfx: what was your problem finding a sponsor?
<Laney> Ideally we avoid an ubuntu specific upload here
<debfx> Laney: my sponsor experienced a wormux crash on sparc but hasn't had time to debug it
<ari-tczew> gilir: ping bug 575397
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575397 in nautilus-image-converter (Ubuntu) "Hungarian translation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575397
<ari-tczew> gilir: I look forward to your answer via launchpad.
<lfaraone> Can I reject a patch for failing to be properly tagged?
<geser> who summitted the patch? a known contributor or an unknown one?
<geser> is the patch itself correct?
<lfaraone> geser: Somebody who I've been tasked to intergrete into the community, and yes.
<lfaraone> geser: So, a known contributor.
<DeeJay1> hi. is something wrong with launchpad? adding translations and viewing bzr branches doesn't work (neither edge nor stable)
<geser> are patch headers now a requirement or still nice-to-have?
<hyperair> nice-to-have afaik.
<tumbleweed> geser: I try to encourage people to do nice headers. If they were to say no, I'd be ok with it
<lfaraone> geser: its an autogenerated quilt patch, even.
 * tumbleweed rejects those
<lfaraone> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52759136/sugar-0.88_0.88.1-2ubuntu1.debdiff :)
<lfaraone> anyway, I'll bbl, plane flight.
<bluefoxicy> how is chromium so broke it can't get to amazon.com "WAITING FOR CACHE"
<bluefoxicy> but can get to amazon.com/wheres-my-stuff
<lifeless> bluefoxicy: check all your tabs
<lifeless> bluefoxicy: there is a prompt on one of them
<bluefoxicy> lifeless:  no, it always does this.  If I go anywhere where it decides to call on cache, it waits forever for cache
<bluefoxicy> It seems to be senseless about it.
<lifeless> bluefoxicy: 'waiting for cache' - every time I've had that, there has been a prompt in another tab/window
<lifeless> e.g. a ssl cert prompt
<lifeless> or a password prompt
<bluefoxicy> lifeless:  doesn't seem to ever be the case for me
<lifeless> interesting
<Laney> which components are enabled by default on server?
<bluefoxicy> it also seems to only happen to specific sites (amazon.com, etrade.com)
#ubuntu-motu 2011-08-01
<prezident> hello ?
<Laney> do we have DMB today?
 * Laney is on phone
<directhex> dear DMB,, my chinchillas need a tickle. please make it happen.
<Laney> -1
<directhex> :(
<Laney> applicant is too smelly. DENIED
<iulian> Haha.
<Rhonda> Is there DMB every two weeks?
<geser> Rhonda: yes, one early meeting 13:00 UTC and one late 19:00 UTC alternating
<Rhonda> I see.
<sao> hi all. I'm looking for a sponsor for the new package for gemrb (a Game Engine to play games such as Baldur's Gate on Linux) see http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gemrb and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/148427 for details. The package has been around for a while and all patches needed have been applied upstream by now.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 148427 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging] GemRB" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Rhonda> sao: Would you be interested to maintain the package within Debian under the Umbrella of the Games Team? :)
<Rhonda> That will make it available to Ubuntu without any additional effort.
<jamespage> debfx: thanks for ack'ing that sync request for annotation-indexer - and apologies for raising it twice! (note to self - use --lp next time)
<sao> Rhonda: generally yes. Just not sure how much more work this will take as so far I have not been involved in the package process of Debian itself.
<Rhonda> The package process of Debian isn't so much different than to Ubuntu, actually rather the contrary. :)
<Rhonda> packaging is essentially the same, only upload permissions differ (and that Debian wants binaries uploaded too, ubuntu only sources)
<Rhonda> sao: #debian-games on irc.debian.org, feel free to drop by in case you are interested
<jtaylor> are there any tricks to get LINK_INTERFACE_LIBRARIES to work in cmake?
<jtaylor> ximion: ping
<jtaylor> concerning projectm
<ximion> jtaylor: pong
<jtaylor> have you fixed projectm already?
<ximion> I'm looking at it right now, but I'm unable to reproduce this clementine build failure...
<ximion> not yet, just started :)
<jtaylor> I ahve a  workaround patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/656433/
<jtaylor> the problem is that cmake adds libRenderer.a implicitly to the projectM target, but places it at the wrong position on the commandline
<jtaylor> so that patch adds it twice, once at the correct position
<jtaylor> unfortunatly I do not know how to disable that weird cmake behavior
<jtaylor> woops thats the wrong patch, one moment
<ximion> okay
<ximion> the cmake scripts projectM uses are in a really bad shape
<ximion> (the whole project is...)
<ximion> unfortunately upstream is busy with other things, so projectM only receives very few fixes.
<jtaylor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656441/
<ximion> I'm planning to improve this situation a little by merging fixes projectM forks made with upstream, but this will take a while and upstream has to agree with that.
<jtaylor> you should always check the dpkg-shlibdeps warnings, it tells you this issue, even in debian
<jtaylor> e.g. :dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: symbol glGetIntegerv used by debian/libprojectm2/usr/lib/libprojectM.so.2.0.1 found in none of the libraries.
<jtaylor> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/76381315/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.projectm_2.0.1%2Bdfsg-9build1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ximion> hmm... LINK_INTERFACE_LIBRARIES should do the trick
<jtaylor> it should but I can't figure out how to get it to work :/
<ScottK> micahg: ^^^ Are you going to sponsor jtaylor's projectm fix?
<micahg> is there a fix available?
<jtaylor> ximion: can add it to debian and then we just sync?
<ximion> jtaylor: Yep, that's the way I would prefer :)
<micahg> k, fine with me
<jtaylor> it is also a bug in debian as debian is missing dependencies due to it
<ximion> I'm trying to find a better solution at time, but if nothing works, we could add your workaround
<artfwo> speaking of sponsoring, i'm still looking for a sponsor to look at bug 815283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 815283 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] indicator-cpufreq" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815283
<artfwo> micahg, your comments for the revu upload were all fixed where appropriate
<jtaylor> this should be merged too, it fixes a bad bug which also affects natty https://code.launchpad.net/~jtaylor/ubuntu/oneiric/soya/fix-780305/+merge/68196
<micahg> artfwo: great, thanks, it's in the sponsorship queue again, so someone else should take a look (multiple eyes make for better packages)
<micahg> jtaylor: I can get to that on Wed if no one else beats me to it (how bad is it?)
<jtaylor> it makes the package unusable
<micahg> jtaylor: mterry is piloting in a few hours, you'll be able to catch him in #ubuntu-devel
<debfx> jamespage: don't worry about it. I wonder why --lp isn't the default
<ScottK> debfx: That would break backward compatibility.  Some of us don't like to give out more permissions to LP than required and the email interface works fine.
<debfx> ScottK: ok, but it could still query the bug tracker by logging in anonymously
<ScottK> Agreed.  It could.
<dupondje> debfx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-file/+bug/817622
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 817622 in apt-file (Ubuntu) "apt-file got broken in oneiric" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dupondje> you maby have another idea how this could be patched ?
<dupondje> like something that works for ubuntu & debian?
<ximion> jtaylor: I give up now... :P No matter what I try, cmake does not do what I want, so I added a modified version of this patch (which also fixes some other bugs) to the projectM package
<ximion> the package now needs to be uploaded by my sponsor, then it can be synced with Ubuntu
<debfx> dupondje: Debian generates the Contents files in the new and the old location: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/sid/
<micahg> ximion: feel free to file the sync request after it's unstable, it's unlikely there will be a sync run until after alpha3
<debfx> so reverting that commit should make it work on debian and ubuntu
<dupondje> debfx: true
<dupondje> but when there is a change in main for example
<dupondje> and not in other sections
<dupondje> it doesn't need to fetch the whole change file
<dupondje> thats why this got patched into debian also.
<dupondje> Maby it would be cool to still use the new files in debian, and if they don't exist, fallover to the old way ?
<dupondje> Such a patch we can get in debian also
<dupondje> so we can sync again then :)
<debfx> dupondje: that would be better but of course needs someone implementing it
<ximion> micahg: Okay, I'll do that. Thanks for the info! (I have some other packages here which might require sync with Ubuntu, and I would have waited for an automatic sync run, I guess :P)
<micahg> ximion: there won't be another automatic run, Debian Import Freeze was June 30
<jtaylor> ximion: is GL and GLEW really required?
<micahg> ximion: I was referring to the batch processing of sync requests
<jtaylor> in the pkg-cofig file
<jtaylor> shouldn't it be required.private?
<ximion> jtaylor: I *should* be private, but an external app had problems with that... But this might have already been fixed, I'll take a look at it.
 * ximion still doesn't know why the cmake properties won't work...
<jtaylor> I also don't understand that
<jtaylor> also the default behavior of cmake is jut stupid ..
<jtaylor> maybe because it forces a old policy?
<ximion> that was my guess too, but I wasn't able to test this... (if you change the policy requirement, some other stuff does not work properly)
<dupondje> debfx: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=636249 lets see if we get response :p
<ubottu> Debian bug 636249 in apt-file "Fallback to old-style contents files" [Normal,Open]
<dupondje> Could somebody check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gearmand/+bug/682680 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 682680 in gearmand (Ubuntu) "New upstream release, gearmand 0.23" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dupondje> eventually nmu it in debian ? :)
<tgm4883> If a MOTU has a moment, could someone look at mythbuntu-bare for a second ack http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/mythbuntu-bare
#ubuntu-motu 2011-08-02
<nfirvine> Where's the best place to get advice on packaging software?
<persia> nfirvine: New software?  Probably #ubuntu-packaging or #debian-mentors@OFTC.  We can sometimes help, for some software, if you're specifically targetting Ubuntu, but since we typically recommend against targetting Ubuntu (better to submit to Debian), you'd need some reason why it's Ubuntu-local software.
<stlsaint> would someone mind taking alook at some piuparts results from a package: http://paste.debian.net/124824/
<stlsaint> can someone please take a look at pbuilder error log: http://pastebin.com/VH1MJc9c
<geser> stlsaint: you need to either find a backport of debhelper and javahelper for lucid or backport it yourself
<directhex> ... did one of my PPA builds just get killed?
 * zooko looks at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule and thinks about Tahoe-LAFS v1.9...
<tgm4883> If a MOTU has a moment, could someone look at mythbuntu-bare for a second ack http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/mythbuntu-bare
 * tumbleweed waves from the croatian coast (probably going to be offline for a few days again)
<tumbleweed> bdrung: before I forget, we got to the bottom of the lintian issue, and it'll be fixedin teh next upstream release, due RSN (if not already)
<jtaylor> zooko: I would not try to get 1.9 into oneiric, instead do a backport when the release is ready
<jtaylor> are 1.8 and 1.9 compitable?
<micahg> tgm4883: if there's a needs-packaging bug, you could subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to it
<tgm4883> micahg, is it considered needs-packaging? It's packaged, it just needs revu'd to get into the archive
<micahg> tgm4883: new packages should have a needs-packaging bug associated with them (like a Debian ITP)
<tgm4883> micahg, ah I see what you mean, yea it does have a needs-packaging bug. So just subscibe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug?
<micahg> tgm4883: yep, then it'll show up in the sponsorship queue
<tgm4883> micahg, awesome, will do. Thanks
<micahg> tgm4883: just make sure there's a link to the revu page in the bug so sponsors don't have to hunt
<jtaylor> how does one remove a pkg<-> upstream link in LP? see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-offline/+bug/819514/comments/2
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 819514 in apt-offline (Ubuntu) "Sync apt-offline 1.1.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> jtaylor: I can do that now apparently (LP used to be broken)
<micahg> jtaylor: done
<jtaylor> thx
<zooko> jtaylor: Tahoe-LAFS has a strong policy of backward-compatibility. Unless there's a major mistake, nobody will have any compatibility issues in upgrading from 1.8 to 1.9.
<zooko> I would be sad for Oneiric to be the first Ubuntu that *didn't* come with a new version of Tahoe-LAFS, but I guess the next one after Oneiric will be an LTS, so I can console myself with the thought of having an even better Tahoe-LAFS in that.
<zooko> Oh, no it won't. Oh well.
<zooko> It won't be an LTS that is.
<zooko> Oh wait, yes it will! Yay!
<zooko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<c_korn> if the source directory contains a file named "clean" debuild clean does not clean the debian directory
<jtaylor> then your rules is buggy
<jtaylor> clean must be a phony target
<jtaylor> c_korn: ^
<c_korn> if use the tiny rules
<c_korn> the file is already in the upstream tarball
<c_korn> s/if/i/
<paultag> I'm sure you can .PHONY: clean above the tiny rules
<paultag> I'm not sure, though, but it should be fine
<c_korn> hm, let's try
<c_korn> odd, I deleted the file but it is still in the orig tarball but debuild does not create a patch in debian/patches to delete it
<paultag> c_korn: you shouldn't be futzing with upstream, there's a clean solution here
<c_korn> hm, so .PHONY: clean did not do it
<c_korn>  fakeroot debian/rules clean
<c_korn> make: Nothing to be done for `clean'.
<c_korn> any other ideas?
<paultag> c_korn: could add a .PHONY: clean\nclean:\n\tdh clean
<paultag> c_korn: or similar. that should work, I think
<c_korn> ok, that did it. thank you paultag
<paultag> c_korn: sure thing
<paultag> jeez, and I'm not even MOTU. I should try for MOTU at some point.
<paultag> Meh, I guess that's time and energy and all that.
<c_korn> ;)
<c_korn> ok, another question. can symbol files be arch dependent ? so I have for i386 another one than for amd64?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> debian/package.symbols.arch
<c_korn> perfect, thanks jtaylor
<jtaylor> do you really need that? should be quite rare
<c_korn> well, I created the file under amd64 now the build on i386 failed because of a too large diff
<c_korn> this is the diff, jtaylor: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=AbSjmbL0
<jtaylor> ah no makes sense, pointer ahs a different size for the two archs
<bdrung> tumbleweed: great. to get all those annoying thing fixed before 2.5.2 was my reason to upload a git snapshot
<bdrung> tumbleweed: do you have a link to the fix commit?
#ubuntu-motu 2011-08-03
<RAOF> Laney: Are you likely to look at colord imminently, or shal I go trolling for sponsors elsewhere?
<StevenK> RAOF: You haven't fixed that CRITICAL bug yet?
 * RAOF looks at StevenK quizzically.
<StevenK> RAOF: The critical bug where you need a sponsor.
<RAOF> Split that infinitive!
<RAOF> StevenK: Sadly, policy prevents me from fixing that bug in Ubuntu, and the upload-to-Debian-and-sync workaround is unavailable to my non-DD self. :)
<AnAnt> Hello, would someone sponsor: LP 819692,  LP 820201, LP 812120, LP 815861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 819692 in texlive-bin (Ubuntu) "Sync texlive-bin 2009-10 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820201 in texlive-base (Ubuntu) "Sync texlive-base 2009-13 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 812120 in debhelper (Ubuntu) "Please merge debhelper 8.9.3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 815861 in language-support-fonts-ar (Ubuntu) "Please add fonts-hosny-amiri" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815861
<Laney> RAOF: today, yes
<RAOF> Laney: Bah.  0.1.11 has been released.  If you've not done it yet, I'll update to the new version first.
<Laney> go for it
<Laney> ping me when it's done, I'll review for you over lunch
<RAOF> Ta muchly.
<RAOF> Laney: Phew!  0.1.11 in git now.  I hope you haven't had lunch yet :)
<Laney> RAOF: looking, but I won't be able to upload since my machine with the key on it seems to have gone offline
<Laney> stupid wireless.
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Basically, pre-feature-freeze is soon enough.
<Laney> will get it back tonight
<directhex> is boo good for a sync?
<Laney> i didn't build test it on oneiric
<Laney> but if it works there, yeah
<Laney> RAOF: there is a template README.source
<directhex> well, the nant issue. sync nant, i guess
<directhex> though iirc it's in main?
<Laney> directhex: should be ok, doesn't change anything
<RAOF> Laney: …fixed.
<directhex> RAOF?
<Laney> and it's not on the CD anyway
<RAOF> directhex?
<directhex> RAOF, can you sync nunit? it's got no changes, it just syncs the version numbers with exp
<RAOF> Ah.  No, I don't have the sync button.
<directhex> syncpackage?
<RAOF> “The use of syncpackage is discouraged by the Ubuntu Archive Administrators” - does nunit need to be synced right now, or can it wait for an archive admin to sweep through the queue?
<directhex> RAOF, i'd like it before quixotic quogga
<Laney> AA queue management seems to have slowed somewhat lately
<Laney> tout the request in #-devel and see if anyone bites
<RAOF> Actually - what are we trying to sync from here?
<Laney> nant/exp so that we can sync boo/exp as it requires this debian revision
<RAOF> 2.5.10.11092+dfsg-1 in oneiric, and it that seems to be in exp, too.
<RAOF> Oh.  *nant*
<Laney> silly directhex
<directhex> oops
<directhex> they sound similar :(
<Laney> RAOF: are there any rdepends that I can use to test?
<RAOF> Laney: Of colord?  gnome-color-manager would work, but that's not packaged, obviously.
<Laney> wfm
<Laney> and would dbus-launch work for the test suite?
<Laney> and I don't think you need to prepend debian/tmp in install files any more
<Laney> other than that, looks good to me: will test build when I get my machine back online later
<RAOF> I do for debian/tmp/etc, because $DEB_BUILD_DIR/etc exists.
<RAOF> I could add a comment for that, though.
<Laney> ah, no — no need
<directhex> Laney, i think the nunit and mysql transitions are over, so you can pull them from the transition tracker config if you like
<Laney> k
<directhex> gonna have to try again with libreoffice, at some point. maybe it's stable enough in ubuntu to test build
<Laney> i thought that the bindings got removed
<Laney> or will do: looks like it's not uploaded yet
<RAOF> directhex: Have you talked with Sweetshark about the bindings?
<Laney> ask someone in -desktop but I think that's the case
<directhex> no. i'm fine with removal, too
<directhex> doubt it had any users
<Laney> I hinted to _rene_ to do that too, don't know if he will
<stlsaint> would someone mind test building a .deb from the lintian tar.gz found here on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/lintian
<paultag> hey stlsaint
<paultag> stlsaint: why not get the source of lintian and rebuild with a bump in the version?
<paultag> stlsaint: it's a debian targetd script, can't imagine it'd be a pain to package
<stlsaint> paultag: whoa, your everywhere
<paultag> stlsaint: :)
<stlsaint> paultag: its being a pain for me right now
<stlsaint> paultag: trying to narrow down my debugging, its either pbuilder or debhelper and im leaning heavy towards my version of debhelper
<paultag> stlsaint: poke me after work if no one else gets it :)
<paultag> stlsaint: you know where I am :)
<stlsaint> paultag: kk, will do
<slug> hey guys, the sbuild at the launchpad ppa for amd64 builds correctly but the i386 fails. the strange is that both sbuild and pbuild work fine on my own machine (both archs).
<slug> my own sbuild log for i386: http://slug.aeminium.org/software/ubuntu/ppa/deal.ii/sbuild-i386/
<slug> failed build log for i386: https://launchpad.net/~slug-debian/+archive/ppa/+build/2661543
<micahg> slug: there's a 150 minute timeout on the PPAs
<micahg> oh, hmm, nevermind, not hitting that
<slug> micahg: should i run mk-sbuild natty or there's something else different that the ppa uses?
<micahg> slug: launchpad uses and old forked version of sbuild
<slug> micahg: any particular reason for that? :)
<micahg> slug: priorities for scheduling maintenance work?
<micahg> idk
<slug> is there a place for bug reports/search ?
<micahg> slug: it could also be an OOM issue if it dies during linking
<slug> micahg: it might be, but my 32bit machine only has 1GB RAM and 1GB swap. what's the ppa conf, do you know?
<micahg> slug: more than that, again, weird
<micahg> idk
<micahg> maybe someone else can see something wrong w/the log
<slug> micahg: and that someone might be, where?
<micahg> does anyone know why zsnes only builds on i386 when it's architecture: i386 amd64?
<jtaylor> hm I looked at that a few month ago
<jtaylor> but don't remember
 * jtaylor looking again
<jtaylor> it crosscompiles for amd64
<micahg> jtaylor: I"m wondering about the lack of a build attempy
<micahg> *attempt
<micahg> the logs seems to show just an i386 build record
<jtaylor> is there an equivalent of this in ubuntu? https://buildd.debian.org/quinn-diff/sid/Packages-arch-specific
<jtaylor> this sets it to i386 in debian
<micahg> idk
<jtaylor> probably this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/packages-arch-specific/ubuntu/view/head:/Packages-arch-specific
<micahg> jtaylor: nice find :)
<jtaylor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagesArchSpecific
<ScottK> jtaylor: We used to have a common PAS between Debian and Ubuntu.
<porthose> exit
<iulian> Perhaps /exit would do it. :)
<Laney> maco: good work on the thread(s) :-)
<ajmitch> fighting the good fight on the mailing list?
<ajmitch> each time I return to thunderbird there are several more emails to read
<Laney> ♥ politics
<ajmitch> at least people care :)
<ScottK> Laney: There's only no politics if there's no people involved.
 * iulian nods.
 * Laney does something useful instead like sponsor RAOF's package into Debian
<Laney> erm, there's no pristine-tar branch
<SpamapS> micahg: hey, re bug 682680 and gearman in general...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 682680 in gearmand (Ubuntu) "New upstream release, gearmand 0.23" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682680
<SpamapS> micahg: I'm kind of a gearman developer, and would be really happy to do the update to 0.23
<SpamapS> micahg: I'll bug monty about possibly maintaining it in Debian as well
<ajmitch> ScottK: I see you're being brutally honest on the DMB subject again
<ScottK> For some reason it seems to be my role.
<Laney> I like it. Carry on.
<ajmitch> You do it well, thank you for doing so
<Laney> also I forgot to turn on FromLineOverride so my mail sent from a weird address and is now in moderation
<Laney> bah.
<ajmitch> cancel the mail & try again
<Laney> you can do that?
<ajmitch> I think u-d moderation is often a bit sporadic, so it could turn up in 2 months time otherwise
<ajmitch> if it's held for moderation, mailman should email you a link to cancel it
<Laney> I don't think I have ever read beyond the subject of those mails.
 * Laney is excited about this now
<ajmitch> it did the last time I mailed a @lists.ubuntu.com list without checking From:
<Laney> so there is
 * Laney approves of ajmitch. We should keep him around.
<iulian> Laney: It should be the last line, if I recall correctly.
<Laney> iulian is correct
<Laney> directhex: did you request the sync of nant?
<ajmitch> looks like RAOF filed the bug
<directhex> no
<ajmitch> bug #820323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820323 in nant (Ubuntu) "Sync nant 0.91~alpha2+dfsg-3 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820323
<Laney> aha
 * Laney le subscribes
<micahg> SpamapS: there's already a debdiff for the new version, I just wanted to make sure that drizzle wasn't going to break
<SpamapS> micahg: oh sweet
<SpamapS> micahg: yeah drizzle is totally unrelated
<micahg> it seems to use gearman for plugins
<SpamapS> there's a logging plugin
<SpamapS> but thats not really "part of drizzle"
<micahg> SpamapS: ah, can you comment in the bug then and I'll upload later tonight?
<micahg> SpamapS: ah, you already did :), I"ll take care of it later, thanks
<SpamapS> micahg: no, thank you
<Laney> RAOF: uploaded, but apparently Launchpad can't take .xz yet :-(
<RAOF> Laney: …really?  Bah!  I thought I approved some SRUs to make xz support better in lucid, and they implied it was already working on launchpad.
<iulian> Oups.
<RAOF> Laney: bug #742408 suggests otherwise.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 742408 in Launchpad itself "Support xz compression in source packages" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742408
<RAOF> Laney: Yeah, there's no pristine-tar branch.  pristine-tar doesn't handle xz :)
<ajmitch> 'minimum of mid next week' means hitting feature freeze
<ajmitch> uploading with a different .orig.tar.* would be ugly for future syncs though
<ScottK> It would.
#ubuntu-motu 2011-08-04
<c_korn> can I tell dh_install not to install the symlink but the file the symlink points to ?
<directhex> c_korn, not automatically. you need an entry in your debian/install which does what you want
<c_korn> so, I have to point to the real file in the install file? currently I use cp -RL in debian/rules
<Laney> if you want to use the .install file you do
<Laney> doing it in rules is fine too
<jtaylor> laney your involved with ghc? maybe check bug 820847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820847 in ghc (Ubuntu) "Please sync ghc from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820847
<Laney> not going to happen
<Laney> you could backport that patch though
<jtaylor> I'm not involved, I just recall haskell beeing very abi fragile, not that something gets accidentally synced that shouldn't
<geser> Laney: could you please add a comment to that bug saying so (even if the bug is not subscribed to sponsors (yet))
<Laney> I am doing it.
<geser> thx
<Laney> it wasn't a proper sync request btw
#ubuntu-motu 2011-08-05
<Laney> anyone fancy merging mono-addins? :-)
<Laney> great task for a new contributor ... /me coughs
<jtaylor> Laney: I'll do it
<RAOF> Laney: Oooh, is this a mono-addins that isn't broken?
<jtaylor> done, should I open a merge bug or just send you the debdiff?
<Laney> RAOF: yes
<Laney> jtaylor: diff is fine, pastebin it or whatever
<RAOF> Woop woop!
<Laney> RAOF: you should thank knocte, he did the patch
<jtaylor> Laney: found a minor bug in addins see -cli
<jtaylor> Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/659239/
<Laney> ty
<hakermania> Hello, where can I find oneiric's stages of development? (timestamp i think?)
<sagaci> hakermania: the oneiric release schedule?
<jtaylor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<hakermania> perfect
<hakermania> So, does that mean that REVU accepts uploading packages till 11 of August?
<Laney> 11 August is when we stop accepting uploads which introduce new features without freeze exceptions
<Laney> for completely new packages, we advise going through Debian
<hakermania> Laney, yes, I know about this kind of advice, but what if a program has special features about Ubuntu (like unity sidebar shortcut options) and needs to go throught it because it was designed this way (to work better on ubuntu rather than anywhere else)
<Laney> if it is genuinely Ubuntu specific then indeed you'll have to upload it direct
<hakermania> Yes, that's what I'm talking about ;)
<Laney> one of the reasons we advise going through Debian though is because reviewer time is incredibly limited
<hakermania> Laney, what do you mean? Before 11.04 I had my program reviewed in REVU even after the feature freeze (I had upload it 3 months prior to this but it was my first packaging and I had multiple issues and time passed by correecting them lol). Before feature freeze your program has to be accepted? Also, especially in the 'For purchase' section of USC I see new programs coming, without any new Ubuntu release, how is this possible?
<nigelb> Because "For purchase" is probably Extras or Partner repo.
<nigelb> The rules for that is different.
<hakermania> nigelb, thanks. So, this doesn't happen for normal Open Source and *Free* applications?
<nigelb> hakermania: That's what the App Review Board is for. I'm not familiar with the process though.
<Laney> hakermania: what eactly are you uploading? Is it a completely new package or an update to an existing one?
<hakermania> Ok, np. Also, feature freeze is the time when more uploads are not accepted or when no more packages are accepted in general?
<sagaci> the latter hakermania
<Laney> new features (of which new packages are an instance) require feature freeze exceptions after that point
<hakermania> Laney, in winter 2010-11 I was trying to include this: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/wallch into ubuntu, I was too close but I didn't manage to do it, for uknown reasons (really!). Now we've developed the V2 which has many bug fixes, better stability and unity support, and I don't know if we will manage to get it into ubuntu again :( Feature freeze is far too close :(
<Laney> you should upload this new version and try to seek reviewers
<Laney> but I warn you that I just looked at the code which is up currently and see many problems
<Laney> for example the hardcoding of paths
<hakermania> Laney, this is corrected in the new version
<hakermania> We mainly use variables now :)
<hakermania> Laney, the V1.0 was awful, I admit :) It used up to 5 scripts (LOOOL), now it runs standalone (is it called this way?), the executable is smaller, the functions better and stabler!
<Laney> cool :-)
<hakermania> Yee
<hakermania> http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/4048/screenshot1ro.png :D
<Bachstelze> hakermania: nice ad page on wikipedia :|
<hakermania> Bachstelze, I didn't build it :)
<hakermania> Bachstelze, does it look like an ad? seriously now, it analyzes the features and provides a link to the wallpapers.... Where's the ad?
<Bachstelze> this is a bit offtopic for here, but it's tagged as such for a reason I guess
<hakermania> Bachstelze, I know, it weird, though
<hakermania> is*
<hakermania> micahg, do you thing it is possible to involve our program in ubuntu within 10 days? I'll try the packaging to be as accurate as possible this time :D
<jtaylor> hakermania: some files are gpl2 but copyright lists onls gpl3
<hakermania> jtaylor, be specific
<jtaylor> credits.h gpl2, credits.cpp gpl3
<jtaylor> its not really so important, but debian packages should not really relicense code even when its allowed by the "and later" clause
<jtaylor> something to fix in your next upstream release
<hakermania> jtaylor, just checked, we've already fixed this, (we've updated all the file's license)
<hakermania> Thanks anyway :)
<jtaylor> you symlink the icons between oxygen and gnome to make the package a bit smaller
<hakermania> jtaylor, icons now go to hicolor after a user's advice
<hakermania> (and only there)
<jtaylor> revu is not the newest version?
<hakermania> No, see the date
<hakermania> 25 Feb 2011 :P
<jtaylor> where is it then?
<hakermania> To my hard drive
<hakermania> I will uploaded as soon as I communicate with my co-developer and solve a bandwidth issue (because of the live earth wallpaper)
<hakermania> upload it*
<hakermania> jtaylor, are you a MOTU/reviewer?
<jtaylor> no
<hakermania> Ok
<hakermania> :/
<micahg> hakermania: you can give it a shot, we started subscribing ubuntu-sponsors to the needs-packaging bugs when all comments/issues are addressed
<hakermania> micahg: Now that it is at its 2nd version, do you think we should assigned it as well to this bug report (needs-packaging) ?
<micahg> hakermania: just update the needs-packaging bug for whatever version you're working on
<hakermania> micahg, nice, I think I'll have ready the package today, do you want to participate on its review (like in V 1.0) ?
<micahg> hakermania: idk, I'm in the middle of quite a few things, but I am subscribed to the package and review and also monitor the sponsorship queue, but can't commit to a review at this time
<micahg> s/ package and review/package on REVU/
<hakermania> micahg, Ok, I see, we have to press a little bit the things because of the shortage of time, that's why I'm asking
<hakermania> micahg, what exactly do we update from the needs-packaging bug?
<micahg> hakermania: any of the details that are out of date in the description if any (license, URL...)
<philipballew> hey, There is software in the repos that hasnt been updated since 2008. yet their still puttin out versions with a repo they put on line. is there a way I can update a deb for you all or suggest the package to you all
<pindonga> hey, ajmitch are you around? I just released django-configglue 0.6 so you can (if you will and can) start packaging it for oneiric
<ScottK> Laney: It occurs to me to mention to you: Now that kdebindings is split into many different sources the Kubuntu team is not planning to upload/maintain the KDE Mono bindings (Kimono).  It shouldn't be much work if there's some mono oriented person who wants to take care of it, we could help.
<dupondje> Any work that can/should be done these days ?
<dupondje> guess ftbfs and bugfixes only ?
<micahg> dupondje: the gearman upgrade I kicked back to you?
<dupondje> actually i'm working on that right now ^^
<micahg> dupondje: new version upgrades and merges that require new upstream versions would be good before feature freeze
<micahg> dupondje: specifically packages that haven't been done yet this cycle which is the top half of MoM
<dupondje> /usr/bin/ld: tests/.libs/libstartworker.a(start_worker.o): undefined reference to symbol 'uuid_unparse@@UUID_1.0'
<dupondje> mmmm :x
<Laney> ScottK: probably not, until it gets rdepends
<Laney> (then I will be more than happy to package it)
<ScottK> OK.  Well that's exactly the reason we didn't carry it forward ...
<ScottK> Kind of a chicken/egg problem, of course.
<debfx> dupondje: I'll sponsor apt-file if you fix the debdiff. we can still sync the package later when and if the Debian package restores compatibility
<Laney> If it has any consumers you want to get in then that's good enough for me
<dupondje> debfx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-file/+bug/817622 new patch added
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 817622 in apt-file (Ubuntu) "apt-file got broken in oneiric" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dupondje> builds fine
<micahg> siretart: are you rebuilding libav-extra for the x264 soname bump?
<debfx> dupondje: uploaded, thanks!
<dupondje> debfx: np :)
<dupondje> hope debian fixes it cleanly now :)
<dupondje> micahg: gearmand 0.24 wont be possible atm
<dupondje> depends on newer version of libmemcached
<micahg> dupondje: k, that's fine then, if you fix the FTBFS, I"ll sponsor 0.23
<jtaylor> zsnes really fails in a weird way, only in oneiric and only with _FORTIFY_SOURCE
<jtaylor> someone seen this before? /usr/include/bits/stdio2.h:96:1: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'fprintf': indirect function call with a yet undetermined callee
<jtaylor> and only with -OX unoptimized it works
<jtaylor> and only gcc 4.6
<dupondje> micahg: it builds correctly here in a pbuilder
<dupondje> wierd
<micahg> amd64?
<dupondje> yep
<micahg> weird, could be env issues tehn
<dupondje> sbuild does not have network while pbuilder has ?
<micahg> idk, didn't think this was a network test
<micahg> idr
<dupondje> Testing gearman_client_add_servers(GEARMAN_GETADDRINFO)
<dupondje> it is
<micahg> ah, hmm, I wonder what the constant value is that it expects
<micahg> I'm about to go offline, but will check back sat night
<micahg> dupondje: maybe SpamapS can help you
<dupondje> will check it tomorrow :)
<dupondje> prolly just need to disable those tests
 * micahg would prefer fixing to disabling, but if they're new tests that won't work, that's fine
<dupondje> i'll check that tomorrow :D
<dupondje> nite
#ubuntu-motu 2011-08-06
<tgm4883> If a MOTU has a minute, can someone review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/mythbuntu-bare ? It just needs a second ack and I'd like to get this into 11.10
<c_korn> how can I add a parameter to dh_installchangelogs with cdbs? I thought DEB_DH_INSTALLCHANGELOGS whould do the trick
<jtaylor> DEB_DH_INSTALLCHANGELOGS_ARGS?
<c_korn> ah, DEB_INSTALL_CHANGELOGS_ALL
<c_korn> it is mentioned in the doc here: http://build-common.alioth.debian.org/cdbs-doc.html
<c_korn> don't ask me where this underscore comes from. this is cdbs voodoo
<directhex> i don't think it's fair to equate cdbs with a legitimate religion like voodoo
<directhex> i see it as having more in common with your cthulu-worshipping cults
<akheron> c_korn: I used to grep the cdbs source to find suitable magic variables
<c_korn> hehe, yeah, this is a good idea ;)
<francesco_superc> Hi everybody!
<francesco_superc> Anyone could help me searching one program in repository?
<francesco_superc> I'm looking for "multisync-tools"
<francesco_superc> It isn't anymore available?
<jtaylor> francesco_superc: it was removed because it requres opensync << 0.30: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/multisync0.90/+bug/654613
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 654613 in multisync0.90 (Ubuntu) "remove packages needing opensync (<< 0.30) in maverick" [Undecided,Fix released]
<francesco_superc> jtaylor, thanks. So the deprecated multisync-tool from what does it replace?
<jtaylor> I don't know of any replacement
<francesco_superc> jtaylor, thanks a lot the same
<dupondje> francesco_superc:
<dupondje> opensync replaced multisync
<dupondje> We were working on the successor to Multisync called OpenSync.
<tonymc> hello
<tonymc> i have a question regarding proper package versioning
<tonymc> i know it's a question that belongs to #ubuntu-packaging, but there's no one alive there
<tonymc> anyway, i'm making a PPA, with a brand new program. how do i go about assigning a version? the upstream version is 0.5.1, and it's the first ppa release. should i name is 0.5.1-ppa1 or something else?
<jtaylor> 0.5.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1 is usually used
<jtaylor> an official debian version would be 0.5.1-1 so an official ubuntu pacakge should be lower than that -> 0.5.1-0ubuntu1, an ppa package should be lower than that -> 0.5.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<jtaylor> so the official archive versions replace the non-archive versions
<jtaylor> if you want the ppa version to replace an archive version use +ppa1
<tonymc> what if there's no official version?
<tonymc> do i have to still specify 0ubuntu1~ppa1?
<jtaylor> you should, as there might be an official version in the future
<jtaylor> 0.5.1-0~ppa1 should also work
<jtaylor> dpkg --compare-versions "0.5.1-0ubuntu1" gt "0.5.1-0~ppa1" && echo "yes"
<tonymc> thanks for clarification
<lfaraone> persia: hi, I'll be your AM for this evening^h^h^h^hNM process, how can I be of service? :P
<tonymc> if i update the package with an upstream version (say, 0.5.2), should i drop the ppa revision back to 1? like 0.5.2-0ubuntu1-ppa1?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> it should indicate which packaging revision of a specific upstream version it is
<tonymc> aha
<tonymc> does debian think that 0.5.1a is newer than 0.5.1? or i should just drop the "a" and make a ppa2 instead?
<jtaylor> use dpkg --compare-versions to figure that out
<jtaylor> it should be larger
<tonymc> thanks
<tonymc> you've been really helpful
<tonymc> another question if you don't mind
<tonymc> the upstream developer chose to put plugins for his program into /usr/share/, and thus lintian complains about that. what is the proper place to put plugins so that a program could find them?
<jtaylor> I never packaged something with plugins yet
<jtaylor> but I think they are usually placed under /usr/lib/package-name/
<jtaylor> if they are arch-dependend
<tumbleweed> and /usr/share/package-name if they aren't. The program might need to be changed to find them in the new location...
<tonymc> thanks
<tgm4883> If a MOTU has a minute, can someone review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/mythbuntu-bare ? It just needs a second ack and I'd like to get this into 11.10
<stlsaint> would someone mind helping me debugg some of these piuparts results http://paste.debian.net/125307/
<stlsaint> ...
<jtaylor> friggin dpatch why won't it take my patch -.-
<nigelb> heh
 * iulian throws quilt at jtaylor.
<jtaylor> I'd wish I could use quilt
<jtaylor> hurray manually editing patches is fun, but it worked
<jtaylor> debfx: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xawtv/3.95.dfsg.1-8.1ubuntu2 was this forwarded anywhere?
<jtaylor> patch 103
<jtaylor> hm ok 102 says "there is no actual xawtv upstream any more" so probably no forwarding
<debfx> jtaylor: I've forwarded it to Debian, not sure about upstream
<debfx> jtaylor: http://git.linuxtv.org/xawtv3.git/shortlog seems active
<jtaylor> it was unfortunatly not quite complete, see bug 821916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 821916 in xawtv (Ubuntu) "v4lctl show color return undefined symbol: tan" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821916
<jtaylor> but simple to fix
<jtaylor> uplaoding a branch shortly, can you sponsor it?
<debfx> jtaylor: sure
<jtaylor> debfx: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtaylor/ubuntu/oneiric/xawtv/fix-821916/+merge/70657
<jtaylor> an SRU should be probably be made
<debfx> jtaylor: do you want me to open a natty task on the bug?
<jtaylor> yes please
<debfx> the package FTBFS on oneiric: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660093/
<jtaylor> Oo
<jtaylor> I built it in a pbuilder
<jtaylor> maybe its not quite clean
<debfx> I've built the same package again, now it works fine
<debfx> not sure what caused it to try call autoconf
<jtaylor> building in a fresh clean i386 chroot, and it came past that point
<jtaylor> finished successfully
<debfx> presumably it was just a local issues with my pbuilder
<jtaylor> forwared 103 and 102 to the upstream you mentioned
#ubuntu-motu 2011-08-07
<armpogart>  /
<stlsaint> anyone around?
<jtaylor> mter<
<hakermania> Hello! the ubuntu-packaging channel seems down or something :P Well, I have this control file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660535/ but when I build the DEB and then extract it, it includes this control file instead: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660537/
<jtaylor> hakermania: thats normal
<jtaylor> the control file gets changed by dpkg-gencontrol
<hakermania> jtaylor: the latter control file installs both the depends and build-depends. Why?
<jtaylor> it does not?
<jtaylor> there are no -dev in the second paste
<hakermania> jtaylor, i cannot understand why all the others except from imagemagick, mpg321 should be dependencies. These are the only ones that my program needs to run smoothly
<jtaylor> the other dependencies are automatically determined and inserted in misc:Depends and shlibs:Depends
<jtaylor> does dpkg-shlibdeps give warnings during the build?
<hakermania> No
<hakermania> I think so
<hakermania> Wait to notice again
<jtaylor> then its ok, dpkg-shlibs checks the binaries and determines all packages needed
<stlsaint> would someone mind taking a look at these piuparts output: http://paste.debian.net/125307/
<stlsaint> it looks like the test went ok but with some issues
<hakermania> jtaylor, then its wrong! Really, I have installed my application only by copy pasting the appropriate files into the appropriate directories, installed imagemagick and mpg321 and runs OK!
<hakermania> No other strange packages needed!
<jtaylor> past objdump -p of your library/application
<jtaylor> e.g. if its c++ libstdc++ is definetly needed
<hakermania> jtaylor, yes, its c++
<jtaylor> dpkg-shlibs is quite clever, it analyzes binaries and libraries (e.g. with objdump and nm) finds all needed symbols, compares these to available symbol files and automatically determines the packages providing them
<jtaylor> greatly simplifies packaging of elf objects
<jtaylor> not like in python where its quite tedious to find all dependencies
<hakermania> jtaylor, bu tit is weird. This dependencies are run-time dependencies, right? Btw, this is the complete 'debuild' output: paste.ubuntu.com/660554
<hakermania> jtaylor, and run-time dependencies are only the programs (packages) with which the program co-operates to have a satisfiable result!
<jtaylor> -lcv -lhighgui -pthread -lnotify -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0 -lQtDBus -lQtGui -lQtCore -lpthread
<jtaylor> thats where the dependencies come from
<jtaylor> all these -l flags land in DT_NEEDED (see objectdump -p file)
<jtaylor> and dpkg-shlibs finds the associated packages and adds them as dependencies
<hakermania> jtaylor, yeah, you told it yourself, these are BUILD dependencies, they don't have to be installed when you install the DEB, because when you install the DEB you don't need to compile the package your self!
<jtaylor> no they are build and runtime dependencies
<jtaylor> you link shared libraries
<jtaylor> shared libraries are linked at runtime
<jtaylor> do "ldd file" to list runtime links
<hakermania> jtaylor: you mean that every library you use to compile your binary must be in your PC to run your binary as well?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> unless you do a static build, there all code is compiled into into your file with no extra runtime dependencies
<jtaylor> but that makes the file huge
<hakermania> jtaylor, I don't believe this, really! In a clear-oneiric install I installed my application by copy-pasting the appropriate files to the appropriate folders and I only installed mpg321 and imagemagick and the program worked fine! I checked all its functions
<jtaylor> it should not be done unless you have a good reason
<hyperair> there's also -Wl,--as-needed, if you added deps that weren't really necessary
<stlsaint> bump
<jtaylor> probably because you had the libraries already installed
<jtaylor> to ldd
<jtaylor> if it says "not found" for a library it won't start
<hakermania> jtaylor, mention the CLEAR install
<jtaylor> what is a clear install?
<jtaylor> e.g. libglib is a requirement for the base system
<jtaylor> it will almost always be installed
<jtaylor> lm is part of libc, every non-embedded system has it installed by default
<hakermania> jtaylor, I just installed the system, updated the packages (installed updates) and installed my program using the way described above. And it worked OK! Then, in windows where there are no C++ libraries in the system, how do the processes run?
<jtaylor> in windows you do have the basic libraries installed to
<jtaylor> and windows tends to ship the libraries which are not installed by default with the program (which is awful)
<jtaylor> did you use a pbuilder chroot to test? these areusually quite clean, e.g. no glib and no qt
<jtaylor> do "ldd your-file" and then move the libraries listed there, if you try to start it again it will fail
<hakermania> OMG, I feel so innocent..... I've spent so much time to make notifications through plain C so as to not have the libnotify (notify-send) as dependency... :/
<hakermania> And know I learn that it has to be -_-
<jtaylor> if you don't want it as a dependency then your only option is to link it statically
<hakermania> jtaylor, this means to have its header file (library) inside my code...?
<hakermania> inside my source*
<jtaylor> libnotify-dev provides a static version
<jtaylor>  /usr/lib/libnotify.a link with that
<jtaylor> insted of -lnotify you add /usr/lib/libnotify.a
<jtaylor> but that will make the executable (and the ram usage) larger
<hakermania> jtaylor, mpg321 is too small and imagemagick is small too but with lots of dependencies. Recently, I managed to detach the imagemagick dependency by making my own code doing what imagemagick did. The application (without its DEB =~0.5MB) had to download around 14.5 MB. How much do you think it will without imagemagick in a clear install?
<hakermania> Imagemagick has around 43 dependencies LOL
<jtaylor> do you need imagemagick or libimagemagick?
<jtaylor> but yes that thing pulls in quite a bunch of stuff
<jtaylor> you don't want to static link all that, it will make your applciation huge
<jtaylor> try what hyperair suggested too, -Wl,--as-needed may reduce the dependencies you need
<jtaylor> or fix your build system to only link what it needs which has the same effect
<jtaylor> although dpkg-shlibs should ahve warned if there were something unecessary
<hakermania> jtaylor, Ok, i'm going to try again to install the application without the imagemagick ( i dont mean libimagemagick ) and if it will download less than 3 MB I will be satisfied (15 MB are too much for a small app!)
<jtaylor> its unavoidable if you need qt and glib
<jtaylor> which is unusual, qt should provide the same as glib
<jtaylor> try replacing the glib stuff with qt native stuff
<hakermania> jtaylor, glib is used for notifications.... qt doesn't provide this...
<hakermania> **Desktop notifications
<jtaylor> libnotify only need libglib, for what do you need gobject, gthread, gio and gdk-pixbuf?
<jtaylor> and gmodule
<jtaylor> seems like you would not need much more dependencies to write it completely in gtk instead of qt
<hakermania> gdk-pixbuff I think it is for drawing the images at the notification (we need this) As for the others, I don't know. My project file is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/660573/  It is where the linking is done and I was never good at it..Can you help?
<jtaylor> it all probably comes from this: pkg-config --libs libnotify
<jtaylor> strange that it has so many requires but the package only requires glib
<jtaylor> anyhow, the buildlog indicates all is needed, so you have to change the code not the build to reduce dependencies
<hakermania> jtaylor: As for the libnotify, the only thing I include is libnotify/notify.h
<jtaylor> do nm --dynamic your-file to see what you need, and the grep the code for those symbols
<hakermania> jtaylor, is this what you mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/660574/
<jtaylor> grep for stuff you want to try removing
<jtaylor> btw on what ssystem did you build the package?
<hakermania> jtaylor, ubuntu 11.10 alpha 3
<hakermania> jtaylor, I don't want to remove anything if it is as you say... Do you think that I don't need something? I use qtgui, qtcore, qtdbus, libnotify and libhighgui....
<jtaylor> depends on your code, in 11.10 the linker produces the minimal dependencies it can create (ld --as-needed --no-copy-dt-needed)
<jtaylor> any improvement must be done by rewriting your application
<hakermania> Imagemagick is not a dependency anymore but I just checked and in a clear install it needs to get only 2 MB of archives.. I wonder where do the other 13 MB come from...pfff
<hakermania> jtaylor, I don't think that any improvement can be done to the code... You referred to libnotify and that it only needs glib... What dependency from the ones existent into the control file depicts glib?
<hakermania> libglib2.0 apparently
<hakermania> So, what's the problem with it?
<jtaylor> is the code available somewhere?
<hakermania> jtaylor, w8 a moment and I'll have it somewhere
<Quintasan> debfx: I get "ImportError: No module named devscripts.logger" with pull-lp-source now, any idea what's wrong?
<tumbleweed> Quintasan: sounds like a new ubuntu-dev-tools and an old devscripts. What release are you on?
<Quintasan> natty
 * Quintasan pulls devscripts from natty
<Quintasan> bleh
<Quintasan> oneiric
<tumbleweed> where is your ubuntu-dev-tools from?
<Quintasan> bazaar
<tumbleweed> aah
<hakermania> jtaylor, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11379868/wallch.zip
<Quintasan> That would explain everything
<tumbleweed> we have a PPA with daily buids if you want
<Quintasan> tumbleweed: Indeed, I certainly want that
<jtaylor> hakermania: with the debian/ directory please
<hakermania> jtaylor, oh
<hakermania> jtaylor, you want everything before building takes place...
<tumbleweed> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/~udt-developers/+archive/daily
<tumbleweed> hakermania: re your question in #ubuntu-packaging. The build-depends aren't listed in depends, just the libraries it's been linked against (curtesy of dh_shlibdeps)
<Quintasan> tumbleweed: One should never underestimte the power of dailies
<hakermania> jtaylor, go to #ubuntu-packaging to continue our conversation there please
 * Quintasan goes back to work
<RenatoSilva> debfx: please delete a bug to me?
<micahg> RenatoSilva: no, he can't delete the bug, but maintains the package in Debian
<RenatoSilva> micahg: so what's your point?
<micahg> RenatoSilva: sometimes Debian maintainers have connections with upstream
<RenatoSilva> micahg: get the patch managed outside upstream?
<RenatoSilva> micahg: it's #pidgin, they're very aware of that patch
<RenatoSilva> micahg: actually #guifications
<RenatoSilva> micahg: they either have no time or interest in it
<RenatoSilva> thanks anyway micahg
<Kamping_Kaiser> is there still time to get changes synced for oneiric?
<RAOF> Kamping_Kaiser: Yes, absolutely.  We still want bugfixes and new features, it's just that we want to deliberatly get them at this point.
<RAOF> You can sync right up until final freeze (if it's appropriate) for bugfixes.
<ajmitch> feature freeze isn't until this thursday, right?
<paultag> ah crap, I meant to get in some fluxbox changes
<jtaylor> raof your in the release team or?
<paultag> oh well
<ajmitch> paultag: there's still time!
<RAOF> jtaylor: No, not on the release team.
<paultag> ajmitch: Yeah, I know :) -- Might have to work on it in the morning :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> RAOF: fab, thanks.
<RAOF> ajmitch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule says Yes!  Thursday is feature freeze :)
<ajmitch> RAOF: right, that's what I was looking at
<ajmitch> so still time to delay panic
<pindonga> hey ajmitch , you know where I can see the new packages for oneiric? I look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-configglue and it still lists 0.9pre1 (though I thought you had already packaged 0.11.1)
<ajmitch> pindonga: I said I'd uploaded 0.11.1 to debian
<ajmitch> http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/python-configglue.html
<ajmitch> I need to check on a clean oneiric install that I can definitely sync it without any breakage
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-30
<Alison_Chaiken> Ah, dh_installman.    Thanks ScottK.    I guess debuild should invoke that automagically but I must hack debian/control to make debuild notice the man page.
<Alison_Chaiken> Thank you, that's a big hint.
<ScottK> I think you mean debian/rules though.
<Alison_Chaiken> Thanks very much ScottK, I shall read "man dh_installman" now that I know it's there.
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: congratulations
<Laney> ajmitch: We started a one in one out policy. Sorry but you gotta go.
<ajmitch> ok
 * ajmitch leaves team
<Laney> NO :(
<Laney> I WAS JOKING :(
<ajmitch> sure you were :)
 * highvoltage gets email that ajmitch left the team
<highvoltage> (just joking too :p)
<ajmitch> highvoltage: yeah, I should leave that team
<ajmitch> maybe once I review as many as you do :)
<ajmitch> Laney: if I dropped out of core-dev I'd need to reapply for motu & general membership again
<ScottK> You can't drop out.  There's fewer and fewer around that have been here longer than me.
<nhandler> ScottK: Worried about being the "old guy" in the core-dev team? :)
<ScottK> I'm already old.  No escaping that.
<ajmitch> "been around awhile" isn't really a great reason to keep team membership, though with LP it's just a matter of clicking a button once a year
<Laney> you can coast as a DD with less effort than that
 * highvoltage is apparently an expert at coasting
<Laney> Yeah. I saw your cycle traces.
<ajmitch> Laney: maybe the DMB should reapprove people every year, that'd be piles of fun :)
<highvoltage> oh I didn't realise I had you on endomondo :)
<Laney> facebook ;)
<ajmitch> stalking?
<Laney> ajmitch: we'd need a trello board and everything
<Laney> DMB helpers.
<ajmitch> now you're getting complicated
 * Laney moves you to the "to be investigated" lane
<ajmitch> I also have the faint sense that you're mocking some team ;)
<Laney> No sir
<Laney> highvoltage: you should try a cycle camping holiday
<Laney> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/45020_808548162838_7761657_n.jpg
<Laney> that is me on a previous one
<ajmitch> that looks like effort
<highvoltage> Laney: looks fun :)
<Laney> slightly less than legal route
<Laney> not pictured: pushing the bikes over a mountain and then riding down into a quarry in the pitch black
<ajmitch> so was that when you got some broken bones?
<Laney> no that was in a much safer environment
<Laney> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/297493_10150447674926756_1455013545_n.jpg fell from the top of that
<ajmitch> looks fairly short, and padded
<Quintasan> Does anyone what to do if I want to have more than one thing in BINDMOUNTS in pbuilderrc?
<Laney> doesn't help so much if you land wrong
<Quintasan> hell
<Quintasan> what's going on
<Laney> never used it, sorry :(
<Quintasan> ccache: FATAL: Failed to create /var/cache/pbuilder/ccache/e/5: Permission denied
<Quintasan> First time getting that in pbuilder
<Quintasan> I didn't even try to fix it and it's broken
<ScottK> Quintasan: Did you compile after you logged in or with 'build'?
<ajmitch> BINDMOUNTS="${BINDMOUNT} ${CCACHE_DIR} ${LOCALREPO}"
<ajmitch> so I guess just separate them by spaces
<Quintasan> ScottK: I just invoke pbuilder build
<ScottK> I've gotten that a couple of times.  You may find that /var/cache/pbuilder/ccache/e/5 is now owned by root for some reason.
<ScottK> If so, fix the ownership and try again.
<ScottK> NFK why that happens
<Quintasan> funny thing is
<Quintasan> ccache: FATAL: Failed to create /var/cache/pbuilder/ccache/8/6: Permission denied
<Quintasan> I have only directory named "3" there
<ajmitch> all of /var/cache/pbuilder/ccache is owned by 1234:1234 on my system
<Quintasan> I don't store ccache in /var, I store it ~/Source/pbuilder/ccache
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'll try that.
<Quintasan> ScottK: hell, some dirs are owned by root indeed
<Quintasan> I wonder what the hell is going on
<Quintasan> ajmitch: Thanks for that BINDMOUNTS thingy though
<tumbleweed> ajmitch: ta
#ubuntu-motu 2012-07-31
<jocarter> moo
<ajmitch> jocarter: changing your style?
<jocarter> yeah, time for a change
<ajmitch> but we don't know who you are now
<nigelb> wait, jocarter = highvoltage?
<ajmitch> so he says
<nigelb> heh
<jocarter> nigelb: hehe, yes
<nigelb> jocarter: I almost forgot what your real name was :P
<jocarter> nigelb: now it will be easier!
<tumbleweed> ah, my calander says it's time for Debian RC bug squashing
<tumbleweed> I'll do an overview on the topic in #ubuntu-classroom
<tumbleweed> oh, my calendar was wrong, we scheduled 14:00 UTC
<Rhonda> oh?
<jocarter> oh nice
<Rhonda> Bad timing, otherwise I would attend with tons of questions of things I don't understand. :)
<Rhonda> My young one just woke, off again.
<tumbleweed> Rhonda: well, there's still an hour :)
<jocarter> yep, not sure if I can make it either but might pop in to defogify some of my ignorance
<micahg> jbicha: you needed to sync mess with the new mame :)
<jbicha> micahg: bug 1031416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031416 in Ubuntu "Please remove mess from the blacklist & sync mess 0.146-2 (multiverse) from Debian non-free" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031416
<jbicha> did I do it in the wrong order?
<micahg> jbicha: hrm, idk, but ATM some of the binaries are NBS, I think mess should've gone first
<micahg> hrm, I guess it doesn't matter much
<micahg> hrm, no, it looks fine to do mame first, but really the two should go together (although it's only a recommends)
<jbicha> yeah, it's not ideal but I hoped it would work out
<jbicha> I could do a fakesync if that helps
<micahg> mame-tools (mess) Recommends same source version mame (mame)
<micahg> jbicha: maybe just ask in -release to have someone fix the blacklist
<micahg> bdrung: are you trying to unravel a small part of GHC or something bigger?  we're still expecting a full rebuild of the whole stack when 7.4.2 lands AIUI
<bdrung> micahg: yes :P
<bdrung> micahg: the answer for "A or not A" will be always yes. ;)
<bdrung> micahg: i want to unravel a small part of GHC to get git-annex build to get one sync request done
<bdrung> micahg: do you know when 7.4.2 will land?
<micahg> bdrung: I would've hoped by now, laney would know more, but he's off in the real world somewhere until Monday
<micahg> I mean Sunday
<micahg> s/would/might/
<iulian> bdrung, micahg: We are currently waiting for a ppc patch to land in exp. Once that's in, Laney or I will sync GHC.
<micahg> hi iulian :)
<iulian> Probably this week. Not sure.
<iulian> Hello there.
<bdrung> iulian: thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2012-08-01
<Rodrigo3x> hi everybody! I'm interested in becoming an Ubuntu developer, but it's still unclear to me what step I must follow
<Rodrigo3x> can somebody point me in the right direction?
<Rodrigo3x> hi everybody! I'm interested in becoming an Ubuntu developer, but it's still unclear to me what steps I must follow...can somebody point me in the right direction?
<micahg> Rodrigo3x: just start fixing stuff
<Rodrigo3x> micahg: Hi! I would like to do so, I'm a senior Java developer, who loves to open to new technologies, languages and the like, but I'm a complete noob to the process of getting some source, grab a bug report, then fixing and submitting the changes I'd made
<micahg> Rodrigo3x: are you familiar with VCS workflows
<Rodrigo3x> micahg: No
<micahg> Rodrigo3x: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO#Patch_Testing_and_Review
<Rodrigo3x> micahg: Thanks, I'm reading the page you provided, and found that Harvest/Opportunities are quite interesting...I certainly want to fix some of these!
<micahg> Rodrigo3x: that would be wonderful, we have no shortage of bugs, feel free to ask any questions you might have
<micahg> Rodrigo3x: if you have a favorite java package, that might be a good place to start
<Rodrigo3x> micahg: I'm still wondering how to get the sources related to a certain bug and begin playing with it, I've been reading some docs, but can't still get it
<Rodrigo3x> is there any doc you recommend?
<micahg> Rodrigo3x: ah, sorry, that piece was missing :)
 * micahg looks for it
<Rodrigo3x> micahg: haha :D I'll keep reading the docs and trying to get it to work, again, the opportunities of Harvest look interesting
<micahg> Rodrigo3x: here's the full packaging guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Patching_Other_People.27s_Packages
<micahg> oops, without the # and what's after it that is
<micahg> if you'd like to try the method with version control, there's a link at the top to the new guide
<nhandler> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ might be a bit more up-to-date
<micahg> right, that's the version control version :)
<nhandler> :)
<Rodrigo3x> micahg / nhandler: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ has a example of fixing a bug in tomboy, seems very informative to me
<micahg> Rodrigo3x: if that workflow looks good, go for it :0
<micahg> :)
<Rodrigo3x> micahg / nhandler: I'll take some time to read the entire doc, but I'll be back!!!
<Rodrigo3x> thanks you all!
<Rodrigo3x> hi again people, I'm setting up my environment to begin contributing, and reading the docs, I'm seeing many times the "upstream" concept
<Rodrigo3x> can anyone explain the upstream concept?
<ScottK> Rodrigo3x: Most of the software in Ubuntu is not written specifically for Ubuntu.  It's written by a separate upstream and we package it for Ubuntu.
<ScottK> Upstream is wherever we get stuff from.
<Rodrigo3x> ScottK: Hi! ok, got it now. Sorry, I'm constantly improving my english, some things fall out my understanding, and I'm a newbie in becoming a Ubuntu contributor
<ScottK> Glad to help.
<raltamirano> quit
<hrw> ~hail licensecheck script
#ubuntu-motu 2012-08-03
<freeflying> ls
<freeflying> sorry
<freeflying> anyone know how can I re-apply for the motu?
<tumbleweed> freeflying: you expired fairly recently. Please mail the developer-membership-board, saying you'd like to re-apply
<tumbleweed> err not re-apply, have your membership re-activated
<freeflying> tumbleweed: so a email to developer-membership-board to re-activated works?
<tumbleweed> sure, it expired fairly recently. I'm happy to re-activate it
<freeflying> tumbleweed: btw, what is the mail address? can't find it from lists.ubuntu.com
<freeflying> tumbleweed: thanks a lot
<tumbleweed> developer-membership-board@lists.u.c
<freeflying> tumbleweed: done, thanks for your help
<bdrung> freeflying: you're welcome. :)
<freeflying> bdrung: :)
<dupondje> somebody here ever packaged mozilla stuff ? :)
<oly_> hi, wondering if anyone is around who can help me get a package into ubuntu / help test that i packaged it correctly :)
<oly_> I have created a package and put it on my own ppa, and installed and removed using this on a few machine, but not really sure what todo with it from here and would like to learn
<nhandler> oly_: You might be interested in http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html#submitting-for-inclusion (Note that Debian is currently frozen in preparation for wheezy)
<oly_> yeah i saw that it was frozen, and it something i read said to ask in here and that you can get people to mentor or confirm the package was safe
<oly_> thought it made sense to just try and get it in ubuntu for now then submit to debian when its not frozen, but perhaps i am wrong in that assumption
<oly_> my goal was to aim for 12.10 release
<nhandler> oly_: The page I mentioned included a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages . This will help you get your package into the list of things needing to get reviewed/sponsored
<oly_> cheers just taking a look,
<micahg> oly_: we can always backport from 13.04 to 12.10 as well
<oly_> Actually read that, thats why i ended up here as it says it needs to be reviewed by two people from motu :)
<oly_> thats an option i guess, what i have done already are under these links, the bug is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1031894 and the package here https://launchpad.net/~oly/+archive/ppa
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031894 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] [needs-packaging] yii framework" [Wishlist,In progress]
<micahg> debian 597899
<ubottu> Debian bug 597899 in wnpp "RFP: yii-framework -- High-performance component-based PHP framework" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/597899
<oly_> hum, that sounds like they need it packaging
<oly_> lol, as usual i dont get debians organisation thats a mailing list is there not some where i can submit the deb, or do i just attach it, they really need to adopt something more modern, perhaps thats just me i like shiny webpages :)
<micahg> oly_: mentors.debian.net
<oly_> that just presents me with a message basically saying dont bother because we are in feature freeze, perhaps i just submit it and see what happens
<micahg> yes
<micahg> there are DDs here that can sponsor as well
<philsf> I'm trying to package a new version of an app, and although "make" works and compiles it, when I run dpkg-buildpackage I get the following arch error: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file '***' is incompatible with i386 output. Is there a way to tell dpkg-buildpackage not to make clean, so I can compile separatly?
<oly_> cheers guys for the help, dputing the package the mentors now will see what happens from there :)
<maxb> philsf: No. A packaging is supposed to be a complete build routine from start to finish; without that being true, it's impossible for any automatic build to take place, or for any other human to build the package without first acquiring outside knowledge.
<ScottK> philsf: Pass dpkg-buildpackage the -nc option.
<ScottK> Of course that just works for testing.
<ScottK> Eventually you'll have to get it to work.
<oly_> cool, package has appeared on debian mentors now :)
#ubuntu-motu 2012-08-04
<verwilst> ivoks, ping
#ubuntu-motu 2012-08-05
<Laney> greetings
<iulian> Hiya.
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> what's new?
 * Laney is covered in bites
<iulian> Laney: Where did you go? Amazon jungle? :)
<Laney> deepest worcestershire :-)
<iulian> Nice.
<Laney> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/399386_10151971663985643_1717823276_n.jpg
<Laney> & so on
<iulian> Uhh, brilliant!
<jtaylor> gaa who syncs stuff fomr exp without checking their rdeps ..
<jtaylor> (context mathjax)
<Laney> find out who did it?
<jtaylor> bdrung: please be more careful, especially with javascript
<jtaylor> ipython in quantal is now broken :(
<AdolfHittler> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Hobbsee, Riddell, sladen, fbond, mneptok, gnomefreak, Seveas, dholbach, elkbuntu, PriceChild, or jpds!
<AdolfHittler> !ops
<sladen> mmm
<micahg> jbicha: did you not see Bug #1033133?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1033133 in afio (Ubuntu) "Sync afio 2.5.1.20120205+git0c14fb9-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033133
<micahg> s/not see/miss/
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-29
<micahg> so, initially, I think the hope with packaging mozjs185 was that there would be a community around it to support keeping it updated with the various Mozilla releases
<micahg> this really didn't happen
<darkxst> micahg, there will be more regular updates now (from upstream side atleast)
<micahg> ISTR hearing that before...
<darkxst> I got all the versioning code mainlined
<darkxst> so no doing a release is basically just spinning a tarball
<darkxst> now
<micahg> unfortunantely, I'm a little out of touch at the moment with upstream Mozilla
<micahg> that's good at least
<darkxst> the idea being that with mozjs24, there should be regular point releases
<micahg> just in time for the LTS, that's another good thing :)
<micahg> now, will there be some type of migration from mozjs24 to mozjs31 so the LTS isn't abandoned 9 months or so in :)
<micahg> darkxst: if couchdb is the only holdout, I'd be for enabling the internal code copy and be done with it
<darkxst> I don't know jsapi is still a bit unstable
<micahg> right, that's the problem :)
<darkxst> hopefully it will stabilise by 31 and after
<darkxst> micahg, from what I have seen, most other projects would be trivial to port, its just a lot of work and results in big diffs
<micahg> I've done a round of this before :)
<micahg> darkxst: BTW, is there an Ubuntu GNOME channel?
<darkxst> #ubuntu-gnome
<darkxst> porting gjs was a pain, since nothing was documented ;(
<micahg> that sounds familiar
<darkxst> a number of changes werent picked up by the compiler
<darkxst> so ended up chasing down random crashing tests
<darkxst> mozjs24 will be fun also since the C api is completely removed!
<micahg> right, in the long term good, but short term really painful
<darkxst> yes basically, they do plan to stabilise things, once they are finished ripping it apart
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi iulian
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-30
<dholbach> good morning
<dachary> Hi, I'm trying to build a custom kernel package based on linux-lts-raring_3.8.0-27.40~precise3.diff.gz I would like to add a patch but I don't know how to proceed.
<dachary> I tried to just add the patch after dpkg-source -x + dpkg-buildpackage but it complains that I'm trying to "dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<dachary> "
<darkxst> dachary, use quilt
<dachary> hum
<dachary> ho
<dachary> patch + rebuild linux-lts-raring_3.8.0-27.40~precise3.diff.gz with quilt ?
<dachary> I'm used to the new 3.0 quilt source format and kind of forgot how it was done before ;-)
<Ampelbein> dachary: You need to "dpkg-source --commit" after applying the patch, that will automatically create a quilt patch of your changes.
<dachary> oh
<Ampelbein> dachary: (if you use 3.0 source format)
<dachary> Ampelbein:  linux-lts-raring package uses format source 1
<dachary> unfortunately ;-)
<Ampelbein> dachary: oh, i see. Let me check
<Ampelbein> dachary: basically put the patch you want to apply in debian/patches and add it to debian/patches/series.
<Ampelbein> dachary: But if the package doesn't yet use quilt, it gets more complicated
<dachary> I could do that but I'm confused as to how all the other patches were added. Also debian/patches probably requires that debian/rules has support for it and it does not seem to be the case.
<dachary> Ampelbein: as you say, it gets complicated ;-)
<Ampelbein> dachary: When you get the "unrepresentable changes" error, it should point to a file, generally some binary file that can't be represented in the diff.
<Ampelbein> dachary: I forgot that in source format 1.0 you can just change files in the tree as long as it's no binary change. dpkg-source will complain but it should build just fine. Can you paste the complete error?
<dachary> Ampelbein: you are correct. The problem is not with the patch I did. It's with a binary file that is a leftover of the previous kernel build...
<dachary> I was hit by two problems at once ;-)
<dachary> sorry for the noise
<jalcine> development files for xcb aren't available in the Ubuntu repositories.
<jalcine> is there a reason for that?
<jalcine> More specifically, extensions for XKB to XCB aren't there.
#ubuntu-motu 2013-07-31
<micahg> jalcine: I don't see a reason why not, maybe file a wishlist bug in Debian?
<dholbach> good morning
<jalcine> micahg: I'd look into it, thanks
<jalcine> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi jalcine
<mfisch> Does Ubuntu automatically sync new packages from debian? (new to debian packages)
<hannie> I have given the package I made version # 1.0. Can I keep this or should i change it to 0ubuntu1 for Ubuntu?
<mfisch> hannie: did you make ubuntu changes?
<hannie> well, it is just a pdf file, the ubuntu manual
<hannie> I packaged it and gave it version 1.0
<mfisch> hannie: I don't think it needs 0ubuntu1 then since it's really only for ubuntu
<mfisch> there's no split between upstream and ubuntu
<mfisch> take the ubuntu-packaging-guide as an example, it's 0.3.1 for the version
<hannie> ok, that is a good example.
<hannie> mfisch, thanks
<hannie> Conclusion: I can take any version number I want
<hannie> Now I need 2 motu's  to review and sign off my package (Going through MOTU)
<micahg> mfisch: it should have -0ubuntu1 if there's an upstream source, if it's a native package, than not
<micahg> ubuntu-packaging-guide is also in Debian :)
<mfisch> micahg: right, I don't think there's an upstream here, but I didn't ask
<micahg> hrm, not quite right, Ubuntu designation if there's an upstream source or different than Debian
<mfisch> if Ubuntu is the upstream than it doesn't need the designation
<mfisch> right?
<micahg> mfisch: well, I'd say it depends, if it's not in Debian, right, otherwise, it's good to have it
<geser> mfisch: Ubuntu auto-syncs also new packages from Debian till DebianImportFreeze which should be the case now
<micahg> DIF was last week
<mfisch> micahg/geser: I was told that Ubuntu does not have every package that debian has, so a) is that true and b) is there a blacklist?
<geser> mfisch: yes, Ubuntu doesn't have all packages, e.g. not the kfreebsd kernel and related packages
<jbicha> mfisch: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/sync-blacklist.txt
<mfisch> thanks guys
<mfisch> it will have every *new* package unless someones updates this list
<geser> mfisch: if you want to sync a new or updated package now, you have to request it (we are past DIF)
<mfisch> geser: yep, I get that
<mfisch> I just didn't know about this list
<mfisch> I was told debian had "multiple thousands" more packages than Ubuntu
<micahg> hrm, shouldn't be
<Unit193> Debian jessie: Total package names: 49180 (984 k) Normal packages: 37555  Raring: Total package names: 52855 (1,057 k) Normal packages: 40663
<jbicha> mfisch: see the Derived from Wheezy section of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/
<mfisch> interesting stats
<mfisch> zul: why would openstack packages be blacklisted?
<zul> mfisch:  because we dont sync them from debian
<micahg> I would hope that could eventually be remedied
<mfisch> zul: if we have local changes, they shouldn't be sync'd anyway, right?  or is this just to prevent someone from doing it not just an automated process?
<mfisch> in other words, local changes blocks the autosync anyway
<zul> mfisch:  they are a version behind and we dont use their packages as a sbase
<mfisch> does the blacklist prevent a rogue MOTU from syncing?
<zul> mfisch:  yes
<mfisch> ok, thanks zul
<zul> and they are in main as well
<zul> micahg:  openstack from debian going to be remedied? its not going to be...ever
<micahg> zul: I don't see why the teams can't eventually work together and just upload to Debian and sync
<zul> micahg:  sure...but it isnt going to happen anytime soon
<micahg> zul: speaking of Debian, can you look into the mail that zigo copied you on re python-warlock?
<zul> micahg:  its on my todo list
<micahg> ok, thanks
<jbicha> quite a bit of the openstack stuff is in sync http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=openstack-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org
<teresaejunior> Hi to all! I'm a long time Debian user researching the benefits of switching to Ubuntu! I hope you don't mind answering my question:
<teresaejunior> I was reading about security procedures for a LTS and, from what I could gather, Canonical officially supports about 700 packages (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/ubuntu-cve-tracker/master/view/head:/lucid-supported.txt) and the rest is left to the community.
<teresaejunior> I took a list of my most commonly used desktop applications, and most of them come from universe.
<teresaejunior> Now the question is, for the MOTU developers, is the priority on security mostly for the current release like raring? How are the LTS handled?
<Rcart> asd
<micahg> teresaejunior: that's for the LTS that's server only
<micahg> teresaejunior: in terms of MOTU. it's really whatever people want to work on
<teresaejunior> micahg: hi, thanks for your answer! i had a look at the wiki page for LTS and and it seems to be focused on enterprise customers really
<teresaejunior> micahg: i use long term releases on the desktop too, like debian stable, but was concerned about security aswell
<micahg> teresaejunior: so, 12.04 is LTS for desktop for 5 years
<micahg> that should come with the requisite security support for most stuff in main, you can find out about individual packages with the ubuntu-support-status program
<jtaylor> security in universe is not so great, often fixes are much slower than debian, sometimes never
<teresaejunior> micahg: i think i didn't understand you. please, what did you mean when you said "that's for the LTS that's server only"
<jtaylor> depends if someone finds the time/will to do so
<micahg> teresaejunior: Lucid is now a server only LTS, desktop support ended in April
<teresaejunior> micahg: ok, now i get it!
<teresaejunior> jtaylor: so i think that, unless i use the default Ubuntu media with Unity, I should not go for a LTS release on the desktop
<micahg> teresaejunior: well, the flavors try to support their own packages and have different LTS shelf lifes
<micahg> the base desktop is currently shared by the flavors X/Mesa
<jtaylor> teresaejunior: depends on how much time you want to invest yourself and how paranoid you are
<micahg> here's a list of who committed to what for how long: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseManifest
<jtaylor> e.g. I ahve all my applications dealing with untrusted sources apparmored and am subscribed to debian-security-announce
<teresaejunior> micahg: thank you, although i wouldn't really use any of the falvours
<teresaejunior> jtaylor: and what do you do when advisories are announced?
<jtaylor> if they concern me I try to do the update in ubuntu
<jtaylor> though lately I didn't really do much ._.
<teresaejunior> jtaylor: do you recompile them?
<jtaylor> if its fixed in debian you can often just take their patches
<teresaejunior> jtaylor: could i assume that the most important ones get their way through the MOTU?
<teresaejunior> jtaylor: also, do you use the LTS?
<jtaylor> luckily the most important stuff tends to be in main
<jtaylor> lts and latest
<teresaejunior> jtaylor: ok, thanks! although i still don't know what decision to make...
<teresaejunior> good night to all
#ubuntu-motu 2013-08-01
<dholbach> good morning
<Rhonda> yay, Laney will be at debconf  \o/
<Rhonda> Laney, I book you for a packages.ubuntu.com work session.   :P
<Laney> sure will!
<Laney> HAHA, a what?
<Rhonda> I'll put you in a room and you won't get out before saucy packages appear on the site again. ;)
<Rhonda> *rubs her hands evily*
<Laney> I'm guessing you have a better idea of the issue than I do, but OK :P
<Rhonda> I need peer preassure.
 * Rhonda . o O ( or was it beer preassure? )
<Laney> oho
<Laney> I hope there will be a bar there ;-)
<Rhonda> We will see. :)
<Rhonda> Laney: "We are still looking for volunteers to staff the bar" - there will be bar  ;)
<Rhonda> Erm, there be bar.
<Laney> excellent
<geser> named "Foo Bar"?
#ubuntu-motu 2013-08-02
<bodom> Hi there! My mdadm is resyncing a raid1 array, how do I know whether it's resyncing from sda to sdb or vice-versa?
<xnox> bodom: it uses log and resyncs from both, but there is potential for dataloss, e.g. if you boot with sda in degraded mode, then reboot sdb in degraded mode (each time saving the same file), syncing will loose of the copies.
<hannie> According to "Going through Motu" I need to get my package reviewed and signed off by two motus
<hannie> I have uploaded the package to our team's ppa and filed a bug, see:
<hannie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1207273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1207273 in software-center (Ubuntu) "add ubuntu manual nl to software center" [Undecided,New]
<hannie> Can I find 2 motus here, willing to do that for me?
#ubuntu-motu 2013-08-03
<mfisch> I assume that FTBFS is a fair reason to do a debian sync after DIF?
<Unit193> That'd mean gcalcli might not be terribly outdated. \o/
<mfisch> is it also FTBFS?
<Unit193> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=643129
<ubottu> Debian bug 643129 in src:gcalcli "gcalcli: FTBFS: dpkg-buildpackage: error: dpkg-source -b gcalcli-2.1 gave error exit status 2" [Important,Open]
<mfisch> 643* thats old
<mfisch> the one I'm looking at was fixed in debian 1 day after the DIF
<mfisch> I want a 2nd opinion before I do it ;)
<Unit193> 714550 sorry, and fixed.
<mfisch> debian release a bunch of fixes 1 day after the DIF
<mfisch> thats the same day 2 others were fixed
<ScottK> mfisch: Yes.  Sounds reasonable to sync.
<skellat> ScottK: If you feel up to it and are interested, would you be willing to look at this SRU? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-docs/+bug/1207493
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1207493 in xubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Documentation does not match shipped system version (11.10 shipped with 12.04)" [High,Confirmed]
<ScottK> skellat: Can't right now.
<skellat> ScottK: No problem
#ubuntu-motu 2013-08-04
<frafu> Hi, Could anybody please help me with the following packaging issue: I have a software that creates two deb, that are named onboard and onboard-prediction-data. We would like to rename the deb onboard-prediction-data to onboard-data. I have read on the web, that this is done by creating a dummy onboard-prediction-data that is empty and the onboard-data package with the files. However, when I try to install them, I get a "file already installed by another p
<Ampelbein> frafu: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-replaces explains how to take over files in other packages.
<Ampelbein> frafu: You shouldn't need a dummy package btw, only if there is other software that requires that package to be present. Just rename the second binary to onboard-data, have a Breaks/Replaces: onboard-prediction-data and adjust the depends of onboard accordingl.y
<frafu> Ampelbein: Thanks for your reply. I will try again without the dummy package; but how will it know to remove the onboard-prediction-data package? Because of the Breaks line?
<Ampelbein> frafu: From that page I linked: "If a package is completely replaced in this way, so that dpkg does not know of any files it still contains, it is considered to have "disappeared". It will be marked as not wanted on the system (selected for removal) and not installed."
<Ampelbein> frafu: Since all the files of the old package will be in the new package, the old one will just disappear.
<frafu> Ampelbein: The sentence you quoted is about splitting a package. 7.6.2 is about replacing. Thus, should I I write Provides/Conflicts/Replaces: onboard-prediction-data?
<Ampelbein> frafu: You don't need to if the package was just renamed. Breaks/Replaces is enough.
<Ampelbein> I assume of course that onboard declares a depends on the data package.
<frafu> Ampelbein: Thanks for your help. I am trying it the way you are suggesting. onboard-data is in Recommends; does it have to be in Depends? I put it in Recommends because onboard also runs without the onboard-data package installed (but in that case in a more basic mode).
<Ampelbein> frafu: That's fine then.
<Ampelbein> frafu: If it works without the -data package but works better with it, Recommends indeed is the correct relationship, making sure that almost all systems will have both packages installed.
<frafu> Ampelbein: Thanks for the piece of information.
<frafu> Ampelbein: Sorry, it still does not work: dpkg: error processing onboard-data_0.99.0~alpha1~tr1537-0ppa~raring2_all.deb (--install):
<frafu>  installing onboard-data would break onboard-prediction-data, and
<frafu>  deconfiguration is not permitted (--auto-deconfigure might help)
<Ampelbein> frafu: Did you install with apt-get? "sudo apt-get -f install" should resolve that.
<frafu> Ampelbein: no, I used dpkg. The package is intended for a PPA. It should be packaged to run smoothly without user intervention.
<jtaylor> if using dpkg directly add --auto-deconfigure
<frafu> How will it behave in a PPA?
<jtaylor> you usually use apt-get to install from ppa
<Ampelbein> frafu: When it's in a ppa, apt-get is the way to go.
<Ampelbein> frafu: You don't want your users to wget the package and use dpkg -i manually.
<frafu> Of course not. How can I test a package from the result directory of pbuilder with apt-get?
<Ampelbein> frafu: For example with dpkg-scanpackages, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<frafu> Does apt-get behave the same as installing the package from a PPA? (So that I can deduce the behaviour from it.) Ampelbein: Thanks for the new link.
<Ampelbein> frafu: apt-get doesn't care about where the package comes from. ppa, local repository, official archives - it's all the same.
<frafu> Ampelbein: I am now using apt-get to install from the result directory of pbuilder and I have the same problem that I had when I was using the dummy package: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/onboard-data_0.99.0~alpha1~tr1537-0ppa~raring1_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/onboard/models/es_ES.lm', which is also in package onboard-prediction-data 0.99.0~alpha1~tr1507-0ppa~raring1
<frafu> Ampelbein: forget my last message: apt-get installed the wrong version of onboard-data and onboard
<frafu> I have to quit now; I will continue tomorrow. Thanks for the help.
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-30
<dholbach> good morning
<Laney> hey
<Laney> quiet motus!
#ubuntu-motu 2014-07-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-08-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-08-03
<nerdsville> Hello all :) I was interested in joining the development team how do I get started
<j_f-f> Many thanks that users from 14.04 LTS the next 5 Years must use a unusable evolution. (#1293144)
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-30
<dholbach> good morning
<Laney> HEY!
<Rhonda> HOY!
#ubuntu-motu 2015-07-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2016-08-02
<roman_> Hello MOTUs, I would like to continue the discussion https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/02/16/%23ubuntu-motu.html 15:40-16:24.
<roman_> Most important parts from last discussion: I try to get a package included in Ubuntu, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1542258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1542258 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] logdata-anomaly-miner -- lightweight tool for log checking, log analysis" [Wishlist,In progress]
<roman_> Last time package was not reviewed yet. Now it is included in Debian already. Current version V0.0.3-1 on Debian has a packaging bug, I'm currently uploading to be fixed.
<roman_> Apart from that, there is a native Ubuntu Xenial package build available on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1542258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1542258 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] logdata-anomaly-miner -- lightweight tool for log checking, log analysis" [Wishlist,In progress]
<roman_> I'm not sure if it is better to add the package to Ubuntu using the stuff from Launchpad or instead use native package from LP to build non-native package for Debian and then get the Debian package included in Ubuntu (perhaps overlaying it with some additional patches for the Debian2Ubuntu transition).
<roman_> Sorry, got a call and have to sign out now. Will visit the chatlog later on, so no answers will be lost.
<teward> correct me if i'm wrong but isn't it too late to include in Xenial?
<teward> (MOTUs: that was directed at you)
<Unit193> Are there any more backporters apart from Mica?
#ubuntu-motu 2016-08-03
<roman_> Hello. This is continuation of /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/02/#ubuntu-motu.txt
<roman_> Last question: "teward	correct me if i'm wrong but isn't it too late to include in Xenial?"
<roman_> Yes, true. The Debian inclusion took too long to be ready for Xenial.
<roman_> So procedure should now be for yakkety
<roman_> Should I close https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1542258 and create a new one with current Debian-included version (0.0.3-2)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1542258 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] logdata-anomaly-miner -- lightweight tool for log checking, log analysis" [Wishlist,In progress]
<rbasak> roman_: if I understand you correctly, I would just update the existing bug.
<rbasak> roman_: also, logdata-anomaly-miner has already autosynced to Yakkety. So isn't it resolved now?
<roman_> Ah, great. Did not know, that there is no manual action needed when packages already available at Debian side.
<roman_> I will close the bug, although it was mentioning Xenial as target distribution. In my opinion, backporting (even if allowed by Ubuntu policies) should be only attempted when the current yakkety package has gained that broad acceptance/use, that also package support for Xenial LTS would be highly appreciated by larger group of users.
<rbasak> Manual action is sometimes needed. Autosync only happens if there is no Ubuntu delta and we're before Debian import freeze (that usually coincides with feature freeze nowadays)
<rbasak> I agree with your comment about criteria for a backport. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports if and when you're ready.
<roman_> Ah, I see. I would assume, that this will not be the case for near future, so nothing to care about for now.
<roman_> So bug is closed with this IRC log referenced. I also added the new package name to the "Fixed" status change, so, if I did not miss anything, nothing should be open to do for now.
<rbasak> OK. Thank you for looking out for the package in Ubuntu!
#ubuntu-motu 2016-08-06
<lau> hi, I'd like to build a new version of docker.io package with the latest upstream release
<lau> it is for testing purpose only
<lau> I am reading the ubuntu packaging guide
<lau> as far as I undertand using udd, correct me if this is wrong please :
<lau> - bzr branch ubuntu:docker.io
<lau> - cd docker.io
<Unit193> bzr branches haven't been updated in a while, last I knew.
<lau>  - bzr merge-upstream --version 1.12.0 https://github.com/docker/docker/archive/v1.12.0.tar.gz
<lau> Unit193: I am very new to ubuntu packaging
<lau> do you mean that udd is not the way to go ?
<lau> - http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/udd-latest.html ?
<lau> what would be a correct process to upgrade the docker.io ubuntu package locally for testing purpose with the latest upstream release ?
<Unit193> !info docker.io unstable
<ubottu> docker.io (source: docker.io): Linux container runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.11.2~ds1-6 (unstable), package size 5341 kB, installed size 23764 kB
<Unit193> Awwwh, oh well.
<Unit193> lau: Did you see the channel #ubuntu-packaging?
<lau> oh no did not know this one :-) thank you
#ubuntu-motu 2017-08-01
<kward> What /topic
<kward> oops
<kward> ooooooo
<kward> argh, i'm switching keyboards
<kward> OK, lets try this again, not sure how to proceed now with LP #1706284 The patches and relevant information is in there including the patch/debdiff, but no-one bar me has got around to reproducing it bar me, what status do i leave it in, New?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1706284 in sssd (Ubuntu) "sssd fails to Update PTR if any A record update fails." [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1706284
<kward> at the moment its In Progress (while i was working on the patches), I've done all I can
<kward> wasn't sure whether to query in here or -devel
#ubuntu-motu 2017-08-02
<Unit193> mapreri: You do ubuntu-dev-tools, no?  `backportpackage` doesn't send 'Host' does it?  I get errors, Error: Server presented certificate that does not match host incoming.debian.org: {'subjectAltName': (('DNS', 'www.debian.org')  which would indicate that it doesn't.
#ubuntu-motu 2017-08-03
<fossfreedom_> hi all - anyone around that can have a prod at some/all the Ubuntu Budgie Artful packages in the sponsorship queue please?  TIA
<sil2100> Seeing that today is my patch pilot day, let me try taking care of those inbetween testing
<fossfreedom_> sil2100: much appreciated :)
<tsimonq2> sil2100: Did I hear patch pilot? :D :D :D :D :D
<tsimonq2> sil2100: I've been really looking forward to the revival of that :D
<sil2100> Yeah ;) I'm not sure how xnox formalized it though, since he created a calendar and I saw people on it so I added myself for one day, but I suppose this shouldn't be such a manual process
<sil2100> But it seems 'alive' again
<tsimonq2> sil2100: YAY!!!
#ubuntu-motu 2017-08-05
<mapreri> Unit193: 'Host' header is something that is sent from the server, not the client, afaik.
<mapreri> oh, sorry, mixed up things
<mapreri> mh, no idea, could be
<mapreri> Unit193: I did a couple of uploads of it, yes, because it was in a situation I didn't like it, but I've never actually touched u-d-t "internals" (as changelog can show).
<mapreri> so I can't really help with it
<mapreri> but if you have sane patches I can apply them
<Unit193> mapreri: OK, thanks.
#ubuntu-motu 2018-07-30
<rbasak> Could a MOTU please review https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/protracker/+bug/1769693/comments/23 for me please? That patch looks good now, but I need someone who can upload the package to review and sponsor it since I'll be wearing my SRU hat to accept it into the SRU queue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769693 in protracker (Ubuntu) "protracker refuses to run due to incorrect ABI check" [Undecided,Triaged]
<rbasak> The SRU paperwork isn't done, but this first time contributor has done enough I think and the rest is easy, so I was hoping the sponsor could finish things up for them.
#ubuntu-motu 2018-07-31
<rbasak> Still looking for a MOTU to help me sponsor/SRU a couple of contributed debdiffs please.
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/protracker/+bug/1769693 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fdroidserver/+bug/1758196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769693 in protracker (Ubuntu) "protracker refuses to run due to incorrect ABI check" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758196 in fdroidserver (Ubuntu) "[SRU] backport fdroidserver 1.0.9-1 from cosmic to bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Unit193> Hello!  Can someone sync xca?
<Unit193> This'll fix the 'fakesync' thing since there's a new upstream release.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: .
<tsimonq2> Er, I would if I could.
<tsimonq2> $ syncpackage -f -s unit193 xca
<tsimonq2> syncpackage: Error: Debian version 2.0.1-1 has not been picked up by LP yet. Please try again later.
<Unit193> (Will it automatically happen with fakesync anyway?)
<tsimonq2> -f is force.
<tsimonq2> But, I can fakesync.
<tsimonq2> Or do something like 2.0.1-1~build1 and then let LP sync it once it's picked up.
<tsimonq2> (I might do that so I don't have to deal with it later.)
<tsimonq2> Unit193: There you go.
#ubuntu-motu 2018-08-01
<Zx33> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zx33> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zx33> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Patrick21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<myth0d15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thevdude0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pendo32413> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fford> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
#ubuntu-motu 2019-08-01
<bloudraak> Hello
<bloudraak> Are there any good books on creating packages and how they are versioned? I find the information on the web to be a bit scattered.
<bloudraak> Never mind. http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ seems to be a good start.
#ubuntu-motu 2019-08-03
<Unit193> Just a heads-up: I'm sync'ing mini-dinstall because I don't believe the delta makes sense.  The Ubuntu delta tries to remove the support for debian-keyring, replacing it with ubuntu-keyring.  These two things don't equte as the former has all the sigs of DDs, but the latter only has archive signing keys and not all Ubuntu devs.  mini-dinstall uses that as a possible list of people that it'll dinstall
<Unit193> from, so having that be the Ubuntu archive only *really* doesn't make sense unless you can snag an Ubuntu archive signed *changes file. :P
<Unit193> default_verify_sigs = os.access('/usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg', os.R_OK)
#ubuntu-motu 2020-07-28
<sergiodj> hi there, I'm in the final stages of preparation of the telegraf package (needs-packaging bug #1889134).  we already maintain a version of it under the Canonical Server umbrella, so the next step now is to get it accepted into Universe
<ubottu> bug 1889134 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] telegraf" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889134
#ubuntu-motu 2020-07-29
<RikMills> sergiodj: please then follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<sergiodj> RikMills: I'm following it, that's why I decided to "introduce" myself here :)
<RikMills> sergiodj: cool. I can't promise personally to sponsor it, but keep us updated :)
<sergiodj> RikMills: thanks!
<sergiodj> the package is basically ready to be sponsored now
<sergiodj> I'll comment on the bug and provide the links to the git repo and the PPA
<RikMills> + some background and justification if possible
<sergiodj> will do
<sergiodj> RikMills: something that's not very clear in the guide is what to do when the package is ready to be sponsored.  do I need to change the status of the bug, for example?
<RikMills> sergiodj: just subscribe ubuntu-sponsors team
<sergiodj> RikMills: ah, thanks
<RikMills> then start bugging MOTU and core devs to review and consider uploading :P
<sergiodj> :)
<RikMills> from experience, it will take some nagging/persistence. a new source is not something that we will just take from the pending sponsorship list in a few spare mins
<sergiodj> fair enough
<RikMills> and even when uploaded, you will have to get an archive admin to actually let it in
<RikMills> so make sure things like your debian/copyright and packaing standards are good!
<sergiodj> yep
<sergiodj> thanks for letting me know
<sergiodj> I'm bugging someone already
<sergiodj> heh
<RikMills> np
#ubuntu-motu 2020-07-31
<dronov> Hello everyone! My name is Mike, I am new here :) I have a big desire to be a part of great worldwide community and contribute or maintain something, but new big achievements are easier to make with small steps. That's why I decided to start from maintaining some packages in Ubuntu (Debian). I work with Emdedded Linux everyday and use this simple tool to upload firmware to SPI chips. https://github.com/setarcos/ch341prog/ I have some contributions there
<dronov> (not to big but enough to participate in Arctic Vault program, haha). Some of my friends (and ex-colleagues) feel themselves unhappy without an opportunity to install it from Ubuntu's repositories.
<dronov> I contacted the author of ch341prog but have not yet received an answer from him to the question what does he think about me to maintain the package in Ubuntu/Debian. While I wait, I study guides, wikis, and other useful resources. I have already packed programs in deb packages, so I don't think it will take a lot of time to create a package.
<dronov> As I see, more time will take to find a sponsor for help, review and upload the package. And here I have the main question. The fact is that original ch341prog has only one beta version made in the git repository created three years ago. A lot of things in code has changed since this time. I'm still waiting for a response from the author of ch341prog. But what should I do if I don't get it? The Packaging guide talks about using meaningful versions of a
<dronov> package. Can the Ubuntu package's version differ from the upstream's code version of the git repository? Or maybe it will be more correct to create a fork if I will not receive any feedback from author? Of course I will wait some time, because it is right to ask author his opinion and create a new version of everything is okay. But the last commit in master was created about a year ago and I feel myself a little afraid.
<Unit193> dronov: Howdy and welcome!  First off, yeah Debian is pretty much the way to go since then it would benefit both Ubuntu and Debian.  The fact it's only had one tag a few years ago is a bit concerning, but technically wouldn't stop you from packaging it.  With regards to that, you could just take a newer git snapshot (the version would look something like 0.4.1+git20160905.c185bc4-1)  If you do decide
<Unit193> to push it for Debian and have any questions about it, there's a channel on the OFTC network, #debian-mentors that was created just for that purpose.
#ubuntu-motu 2020-08-01
<dronov> Unit193: hey, thanks! I will wait about two weeks, after that I will go to debian channel you have write.
#ubuntu-motu 2020-08-02
<ItzSwirlz> Hey there everyone/MOTU's. Hope you're all having a great weekend.
<ItzSwirlz> In preparation for pre-20.04.1, and trying to transition my Cinnamon packages/patches and eventually (don't worry about it yet) Ubuntu Cinnamon Remix packages into universe.
<ItzSwirlz> Or, main, etc.
<ItzSwirlz> I've opened some patches and considering point release is in six days and there's been no update, I'd love to continue developing but I don't know what to name my versions because I don 't know what will get accepted and when.
<ItzSwirlz> The last activity was mhodson changing all the Prioritys, includding a muffin regression to... low.
<ItzSwirlz> So if you guys, or anyone/any MOTU's are here and want to stop by and check this out, here they are:
<ItzSwirlz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinnamon-session/+bug/1887312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1887312 in cinnamon-session (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Cinnamon session doesn't shutdown until all apps close regardless if they act to Cinnamon's logout request" [Low,Fix committed]
<ItzSwirlz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muffin/+bug/1888169
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1888169 in muffin (Ubuntu) "Cinnamon segfault at 28 ip 00007fb707b32ae2 sp 00007ffd444e3780 error 6 in libmuffin.so.0.0.0[7fb707afe000+74000]" [Medium,Fix committed]
<ItzSwirlz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinnamon/+bug/1882375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1882375 in cinnamon (Ubuntu) "Cinnamon custom keyboard shortcuts don't work until logout" [Low,Fix committed]
<ItzSwirlz> welp i gotta sleep gn
